# PITBULL HYDRAULICS 502-367-1956



## KINGLOWNESS

There is a new and far superior line of hydraulics out now. The Website is still in it's early stages. However, several kits have been sold and installed. These componets are TOP QUALITY!!! NO CORNERS HAVE BEEN CUT IN ANY AREA OF THE MATERIALS/MANUFACTURING PROCESS. This line of hydraulics is brought to you by PITBULL/BRENT Builder of some of the highest Quality show/street hoppers out on the streets and in the PIT!!! If you are interested in a TOP QUALITY PRODUCT THAT WORKS AND PERFORMS AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS... Look No further. PITBULL HYDRAULICS Louisville, Kentucky 502-367-1956


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

BTW http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com


----------



## OneStopCustoms

I know something you don't know :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Probably several things I don't know. I speak maybe 1% Spanish and you are fluent LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 13 2005, 02:53 PM~3610916
> *Probably several things I don't know. I speak maybe 1% Spanish and you are fluent LOL
> *



he has a sidekick honda bwoy... SH!!!!!!


PITBULL HYDRAULICS #1 NIEAGUHS!!!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

I see you also speak CRENSHAWEESE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BRAND NEW!!!


----------



## 85REGAL

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

Summer of 06 is going to be crazy Brent, built frame, Pitbull setup, 350, paint, chrome, interior, Whoa!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Eric.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Aug 13 2005, 05:31 PM~3612081
> *Summer of 06 is going to be crazy Brent, built frame, Pitbull setup, 350, paint, chrome, interior, Whoa!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin: Eric.
> *


 :0 I WANNA SEE.......COME ON LET ME SEE...UM....W  ELL,.....CAN I SEE?


----------



## stupidGBODIES

WESTSIDEMINT76 has the new PITBULL HYDRAULICS and i can say 1st hand they are nice pieces.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Oh yeah definetly NICE!!! And installed on a SWEEEEET RIDE!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

i'm the second spokesman for Pitbull hydraulics hehehe


----------



## NastyRedz

Wel'l see. :around:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 14 2005, 05:49 AM~3613744
> *i'm the second spokesman for Pitbull hydraulics hehehe
> *



can i be third ... i want a big "PITBULL Hydraulics equipped" sticker and underneith it "carrier bearing" ... and also with that maybe osc sticker (not to mention that pic of nacho with his thang out ...(wheres my chrome rear coils homie?)

and maybe when it starts coming to gether ... (do i get a reinforced frame with sponsor ship?) maybe even dro's .... 


one way or the other i am praying for a wrapped frame getting done this winter also i got front coils covered ... not sure what they will do with a single yet ... but they hit about 60 on a double pumper :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz

Woo HOO! Im so exited. :uh:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 14 2005, 03:52 AM~3614432
> *can i be third ...  i want a big "PITBULL Hydraulics equipped" sticker and underneith it "carrier bearing" ... and also with that maybe osc sticker (not to mention that pic of nacho with his thang out ...(wheres my chrome rear coils homie?)
> 
> and maybe when it starts coming to gether ... (do i get a reinforced frame with sponsor ship?) maybe even dro's ....
> one way or the other i am praying for a wrapped frame getting done this winter also i got front coils covered ...  not sure what they will do with a single yet ... but they hit about 60 on a double pumper  :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

High quality hydraulics. They look really good and I am sure they will perform the same way.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 14 2005, 09:43 AM~3614997
> *High quality hydraulics.  They look really good and I am sure they will perform the same way.
> *



I'll give you 2g's for the dually and two pairs of coils hahahaa


HEY!!! send me a link to the lift that you bought lol


----------



## NastyRedz

:0


----------



## WSL63

Mint 76's PITBULL EQUIPPED. :0 :thumbsup: Hardlines by MISTER HARDLINE.


----------



## ExplicitDesignz

Very clean setup!


----------



## bigdaddys63

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THIS CAR AGAIN. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Aug 14 2005, 01:14 PM~3615240
> *:0
> *



NastyRedz,

SINCE FOR ONE PITBULL HYDRAULICS IS A NEW COMPANY AND A NEW INNOVATION IN HYDRAULIC TECHNOLOGY YOU FOR ONE OBVIOUSLY ARE NOT AWARE OF THE QUALITY.

AND FOR TWO INSTEAD OF HATING ON WHAT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT GIVE IT A TRY... OR AT LEAST WAIT FOR THE WORD TO GET OUT OF JUST HOW GOOD OR BAD IT IS. 

I THINK EVERYONE THAT USES THIS PRODUCT WILL BE 100% SATIFIED WITH QUALITY, LOOKS AND PERFORMANCE. 

I WILL TELL YOU SOMETHING ELSE, I'M NOT GETTING ANYTHING FOR FREE AND I'M NOT GETTING PAID AND THERE ARE SEVERAL PEOPLE ON HERE THAT WILL GLADLY VERIFY THAT FOR YOU. 

SO BASICLY ALL I AM SAYING IS THIS IS A PRODUCT THAT I 100% BELIEVE IN. BECAUSE I HAVE TRIED OUT, TORE DOWN, AND REBUILT PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING OUT ON THE MARKET. AND THE PITBULL COMPONETS ARE OF THE FINEST QUALITY I HAVE EVER DEALT WITH. SO LIKE THE OLD SAYING GOES IF YOU AIN'T GOT ANYTHING NICE TO SAY DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL.

HAVE A NICE DAY 

BIG Neil
PROUD UNPAID UNSPONSORED SUPPORTER
OF PITBULL HYDRAULICS


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 14 2005, 10:21 PM~3620308
> *NastyRedz,
> 
> SINCE FOR ONE PITBULL HYDRAULICS IS A NEW COMPANY AND A NEW INNOVATION IN HYDRAULIC TECHNOLOGY YOU FOR ONE OBVIOUSLY ARE NOT AWARE OF THE QUALITY.
> 
> AND FOR TWO INSTEAD OF HATING ON WHAT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT GIVE IT A TRY... OR AT LEAST WAIT FOR THE WORD TO GET OUT OF JUST HOW GOOD OR BAD IT IS.
> 
> I THINK EVERYONE THAT USES THIS PRODUCT WILL BE 100% SATIFIED WITH QUALITY, LOOKS AND PERFORMANCE.
> 
> I WILL TELL YOU SOMETHING ELSE, I'M NOT GETTING ANYTHING FOR FREE AND I'M NOT GETTING PAID AND THERE ARE SEVERAL PEOPLE ON HERE THAT WILL GLADLY VERIFY THAT FOR YOU.
> 
> SO BASICLY ALL I AM SAYING IS THIS IS A PRODUCT THAT I 100% BELIEVE IN. BECAUSE I HAVE TRIED OUT, TORE DOWN, AND REBUILT PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING OUT ON THE MARKET. AND THE PITBULL COMPONETS ARE OF THE FINEST QUALITY I HAVE EVER DEALT WITH. SO LIKE THE OLD SAYING GOES IF YOU AIN'T GOT ANYTHING NICE TO SAY DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL.
> 
> HAVE A NICE DAY
> 
> BIG Neil
> PROUD UNPAID UNSPONSORED SUPPORTER
> OF PITBULL HYDRAULICS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Good post Niel. I have no doubt these will perform well, just have to see them on a hopper. I know of a couple that have them ready to go in. :0


----------



## OuttaSpite

I for one am ready to see some rides use Pitbull. Who will they be? :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

WHEN DO WE EXPECT TO SEE THEM HIT THE MARKET? VERY INTERESTED IN THIS PRODUCT.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Im for sure these hydros will perform very damn well.................and look at pitbulls bumper on that monte


----------



## KROME83KUTTY

ANYONE ON??


----------



## NastyRedz

lol im just messin with you. good luck with the products


----------



## Mr Impala

lets be honest it doesnt take much really to have your own hydros engrave your backing plate have a block made slap an adex some parker fittings a saco motor and a marzzochi and u got your own pumps basically not much involved. that 4 pump setup looks nice but save up and get some adex's you will be able to leave your car locked up over night lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms

My car has a pitbull pump to the nose... I guess you can say, I have a pitbull nose? Anyway LOL... Pitbull is a WAYYYYY better option than fucking with CCE... Plus, Pitbull hydraulics is a better option for getting quality gear in the midwest than going through other states.



Nacho
One Stop Customs Coils
Pitbull Hydraulics


Official proud sponsors of the Kentucky Barn Yard Olympics...


----------



## Mr Impala

im not saying his shits not better brent is a great guy (and has a cool name) but it doesnt take much to have your own line of stuff thats all im saying. everyone in the midwest should buy this instead of cce thats for sure


----------



## stupidGBODIES

i don't think it is too hard to get your own pumps made..it seems that only accepting quality parts is the most difficult aspect of the proccess.

and hopefully that is where brent plans to shine...loos good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## T BONE




----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2005, 10:57 AM~3625821
> *im not saying his shits not better brent is a great guy (and has a cool name) but it doesnt take much to have your own line of stuff thats all im saying. everyone in the midwest should buy this instead of cce thats for sure
> *


I definetly understand where you are coming from and what you are saying is true. However, it takes a lot more engineering knowhow, research and development and YEARS of trial and error to take things to the next level and HONESTLY FOR ONCE THERE IS A LINE of HYDRAULICS THAT ACTUALLY HAS SOME POSITIVE DIFFERENCES. Once again NO DISRESPECT But this time there is a difference.


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup: Hey Nacho wheres my coils?


----------



## NastyRedz

looks like good products. Ive seen lots of hydro companys come and go over the years. If you sell a good reliable product, the customers will come.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 15 2005, 02:50 PM~3627993
> *I definetly understand where you are coming from and what you are saying is true. However, it takes a lot more engineering knowhow, research and development and YEARS of trial and error to take things to the next level and HONESTLY FOR ONCE THERE IS A LINE of HYDRAULICS THAT ACTUALLY HAS SOME POSITIVE DIFFERENCES. Once again NO DISRESPECT But this time there is a difference.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 15 2005, 02:54 PM~3628013
> *:thumbsup:  Hey Nacho wheres my coils?
> *



Coils are in brents garage...
prototype gear is at BofA vault...
programs to my dumps and blocks and all the other chet, @ BofA
programs to honda pulleys, chevrolet serpentine kits, disc brake kits, @ BofA.


----------



## Mr Impala

well i seen old cheap steel blocks work as good as any other block. only block i remember seeing that would be bad ass is the old fat boys blocks and showtime tried to copy it and now they r on sale for 35.00 lol


----------



## WSL63

Save up and get some Adex's you will be able to leave your car locked up over night lol 

True Very True  He has had those dumps for years. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2005, 05:00 PM~3628065
> *well i seen old cheap steel blocks work as good as any other block. only block i remember seeing that would be bad ass is the old fat boys blocks and showtime tried to copy it and now they r on sale for 35.00 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will it work? YES sure it will but some things are better than others. If you are talking about The CCE Fat Boy They aren't all they are cracked up to be. (TRUST ME I KNOW I USED TO WORK THERE) They didn't even use them in their COMP Vehicles. Not saying it Wont Work, just saying I would bet that These New pumps would Outperform As for that Showtime Block... it sure is unique maybe thats why they only run $35.00


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

Put it like this, you have to see the pitbull line in person before you speak. You might think it looks like any other pump but once you break the components down and see the thought and effort put into the quality the doubt will fade away. I have seen the pitbull line for myself and can't wait for my turn. I know that without a doubt my single will not only have a super clean setup but will also punish the bumper on a consistant basis. Brent you taking it to the next level bro.

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Aug 16 2005, 08:13 AM~3634669
> *Put it like this, you have to see the pitbull line in person before you speak.  You might think it looks like any other pump but once you break the components down and see the thought and effort put into the quality the doubt will fade away.  I have seen the pitbull line for myself and can't wait for my turn. I know that without a doubt my single will not only have a super clean setup but will also punish the bumper on a consistant basis.  Brent you taking it to the next level bro.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



no one said it wasnt good and or nice im sure they work great so what components do i need to break down to see the difference?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2005, 09:57 AM~3635378
> *no one said it wasnt good and or nice im sure  they work great so what components do i need to break down to see the difference?
> *




The machining to the ports, totally different than the ones on PH, BMH, HOMIES, REDS, HI LOW, SHOWTIME... there, happy?


----------



## caranto

I GOT PICS!!!!!! I GOT SOME OUT OF THE FIRST BATCH!!!!!!BLOCKS,BACKING PLATES,END CAPS,TANK PLUGS!!!!!!! WANNA SEE????? I MIGHT POST THEM TOMORROW :biggrin: I HAVE HAD THEM FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS...DIDNT KNOW IF BRENT CARED IF I POSTED THEM.......BUT WHO CARES ..I WILL POST THEM WHEN I GET HOME...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

so the machining to the ports is gonna make em do magical inches? I dunno these showtime copies of the fat boys blocks probably suck but for 35.00 id give em a try my homies in utah swear by this design for some reason. im not a hopper so i could care less bottom line brent s hit looks nice and i wish him the best dont want anyone saying im a hater blah blah blah just asking questions and stating facts


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 16 2005, 10:04 AM~3635442
> *I GOT PICS!!!!!! I GOT SOME OUT OF THE FIRST BATCH!!!!!!BLOCKS,BACKING PLATES,END CAPS,TANK PLUGS!!!!!!!      WANNA SEE?????    I MIGHT POST THEM TOMORROW :biggrin: I HAVE HAD THEM FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS...DIDNT KNOW IF BRENT CARED IF I POSTED THEM.......BUT WHO CARES ..I WILL POST THEM WHEN I GET HOME...... :biggrin:
> *



see that was my point backing plates aint gonna help u in inches end caps arent gonna help u in inches tank plugs dont do anything except hold oil in. so that was my whole point its not really hard to have your own line of hydros most people out here go to the same machinist to get their shit made


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2005, 11:05 AM~3635451
> *so the machining to the ports is gonna make em do magical inches? I dunno these showtime copies of the fat boys blocks probably suck but for 35.00 id give em a try my homies in utah swear by this design for some reason. im not a hopper so i could care less bottom line brent s hit looks nice and i wish him the best dont want anyone saying im a hater blah blah blah just asking questions and stating facts
> *



Ok, I'll say it, pumps are pumps. Everyone is using Marzocchi pumps, Adex dumps, Prestolite motors, etc. same stuff, different name engraved on the blocks. anything else is so minute it will make little to no difference. The major difference is who is at the controls. there you have it folks.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 16 2005, 10:12 AM~3635515
> *Ok, I'll say it, pumps are pumps. Everyone is using Marzocchi pumps, Adex dumps, Prestolite motors, etc. same stuff, different name engraved on the blocks. anything else is so minute it will make little to no difference. The major difference is who is at the controls. there you have it folks.
> *



Well, your other car will have OSC blocks and OSC gear, with OSC dumps, OSC Coils... Nothing bought from any other company really, so uhm... yeah... :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2005, 11:07 AM~3635471
> *see that was my point backing plates aint gonna help u in inches end caps arent gonna help u in inches tank plugs dont do anything except hold oil in. so that was my whole point its not really hard to have your own line of hydros most people out here go to the same machinist to get their shit made
> *


i have seen poor machining work on alot of blocks...in my 15 years of installing!!!! i can see your opinion a pump is a pump...if you say so....just like nacho and splitting bellys!!! everyone has an opinion!! i never said this is the best shit i just said i got pics!!!!!!............he has top notch machining period! :biggrin: oh yeah pitbull has a piston pump like no other!!!!!! yes i said "like no other"...........


----------



## StrongIVLife

How come no one ever tries swapping different pumps into the same car with the same batteries, coils, dump, no counterweight and seeing the real difference, if any.

Obviously hoppers do it every day, but they're not about to give out the info. I think it would be a good way to sell some pumps if you really have a product that makes a difference.

Otherwise that's all it is - engraving, block design, and cheerleaders. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

cuz if u did that people would say of i have to go first and then batteries would need to be recharged etc etc and switchman can make alot of difference too.


----------



## StrongIVLife

could be done if poeple really had to know, fresh batteries and coils each time etc. give each pump 3 tries maybe -same switchman


----------



## Mr Impala

i guess it could just alot of variables


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 11:31 AM~3635664
> *Well, your other car will have OSC blocks and OSC gear, with OSC dumps, OSC Coils... Nothing bought from any other company really, so uhm... yeah... :biggrin:
> *



Imma have an OSC plaque


----------



## Guest

id like to see sum pics


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 16 2005, 11:15 AM~3635877
> *Imma have an OSC plaque
> *



Yours will be the italian city hehee


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## caranto

i will post the pics tonight for the people who want to see! :biggrin:i never said it would make your shit hop higher.... just something different..... now if you was to get an install done at pitbull hydraulics.... diffrent story!!!!!!!! i think thats what big neil was trying to say...in so many words!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2005, 12:07 PM~3635471
> *see that was my point backing plates aint gonna help u in inches end caps arent gonna help u in inches tank plugs dont do anything except hold oil in. so that was my whole point its not really hard to have your own line of hydros most people out here go to the same machinist to get their shit made
> *



No disrespect just stating facts......Im sure on the westcoast that in every hood thier is someone or company that mass produces blocks/parts and acc.....but around here thier is one CCE...living in cincinnati it's eazy to take a hour and half trip one way to get parts like coils or pump heads and little acc....But not all of us in the Midwest run CCE.....I being one of them....Most everthing that I get is comming out of the westcoast.....witch is a week or more turn around....It's good for the riders in the midwest to have another outlet to get parts and equipment from...Brent is very talented dude and knows quality...I feel ya on a block is a block and a backing plate is a backing plate......But IMO I don't really think that issue....I think it's more of a convience thing in the midwest....Again just my opinon....GOOD LUCK BRENT :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

agree...


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 02:07 PM~3636597
> *agree...
> *


amen!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 16 2005, 04:10 PM~3636626
> *amen!
> *


hallelujah :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Praise the lord.


----------



## Trying2hop

I want to see pump pics


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 16 2005, 01:00 PM~3636523
> *No disrespect just stating facts......Im sure on the westcoast that in every hood thier is someone or company that mass produces blocks/parts and acc.....but around here thier is one CCE...living in cincinnati it's eazy to take a hour and half trip one way to get parts like coils or pump heads and little acc....But not all of us in the Midwest run CCE.....I being one of them....Most everthing that I get is comming out of the westcoast.....witch is a week or more turn around....It's good for the riders in the midwest to have another outlet to get parts and equipment from...Brent is very talented dude and knows quality...I feel ya on a block is a block and a backing plate is a backing plate......But IMO I don't really think that issue....I think it's more of a convience thing in the midwest....Again just my opinon....GOOD LUCK BRENT  :thumbsup:
> *



no doubt but whos to say his stuff isnt coming from here anyways  but who cares like u said if he has it in stock ready to ship im sure it saves u guys a few days on turnaround


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Preach on bruthuh



> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 16 2005, 01:27 PM~3636743
> *Praise the lord.
> *


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2005, 03:49 PM~3636856
> *
> no doubt but whos to say his stuff isnt coming from here anyways    but who cares like u said if he has it in stock ready to ship im sure it saves u guys a few days on turnaround
> *



That's right.....In stock and ready to ship that's the key.....The midwest is a untapped market....CCE has us on lock.....most of the homies I know who live the "lowrider lifestyle" here in the midwest are not affraid to spend money...I know Cali is one state with many companies....The midwest is a region with one company....I just don't understand why this has'nt happend alot sooner


----------



## Mr Impala

reds was out there for awhile. walt in mississippi was selling hi low


----------



## four 0 eight

mr impala you make sense , to me a hydraulic pump is a hydraulic pump they all look the same and respond the same i dont understand people hide there trunk setups cause they so called have "SECRETS" lol ....to want inches all you need is MONEY! & and the right configuration, and the right componets to your setup and of course a good switchman

but goodluck to pitbull hydraulics :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Aug 16 2005, 10:56 AM~3635794
> *How come no one ever tries swapping different pumps into the same car with the same batteries, coils, dump, no counterweight and seeing the real difference, if any.
> 
> Obviously hoppers do it every day, but they're not about to give out the info. I think it would be a good way to sell some pumps if you really have a product that makes a difference.
> 
> Otherwise that's all it is - engraving, block design, and cheerleaders.  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE.


----------



## Mr Impala

well for years people didnt want anyone to know about piston pumps. theres much debate about who created and or was the first to use them, ive been told by reliable sources it was the reds camp and then others have other stories etc etc (i personally dont know or care) but that was the big secret and some people wire their batteries different etc etc. i mean andy douglas stood a car up in the 70's long b4 all this hi tech shit lol


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Well it is what it is... The internal machining is definetly no copy cat BS like we have all seen before. Not the Same ol' stuff. And with that said we'll see what happens.


----------



## showandgo

well i would like to thank all the dicks that didnt let a brother know. but oh well


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

I just figured a man of your stature would know these things LOL


----------



## yetti

I'm sure once they get here they will be the shit. Brent thinks about this stuff more than I do and I got issues. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:wave: Pitbull


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 16 2005, 07:04 PM~3639022
> *I just figured a man of your stature would know these things LOL
> *


no no one tells the fat kid anything. fuck it thats fine i didnt want to know anyway :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 16 2005, 09:58 PM~3639419
> *no no one tells the fat kid anything. fuck it thats fine i didnt want to know anyway :biggrin:
> *



I thought you were CCE EQUIPPED :dunno:


----------



## showandgo

i get parts from where i need them from by the way when was the last time you saw a hydraulic company sticker in my cars or on them for that matter


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 16 2005, 09:58 PM~3639419
> *no no one tells the fat kid anything. fuck it thats fine i didnt want to know anyway :biggrin:
> *


Hey man... I'm FAT too LOL


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 16 2005, 10:02 PM~3639440
> *by the way when was the last time you saw a hydraulic company sticker in my cars or on them for that matter
> *



Point taken


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 16 2005, 08:09 PM~3639490
> *Hey man... I'm FAT too LOL
> *


see and they told you lol and you dont even have cool shoes


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm goin to bed


----------



## showandgo

me too goodnight


----------



## JasonJ

Pussies.
:wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 16 2005, 05:02 PM~3636956
> *That's right.....In stock and ready to ship that's the key.....The midwest is a untapped market....CCE has us on lock.....most of the homies I know who live the "lowrider lifestyle" here in the midwest are not affraid to spend money...I know Cali is one state with many companies....The midwest is a region with one company....I just don't understand why this has'nt happend alot sooner
> *



what I dont get it, I hear alot of people talking shit about CCE, but the same people keep going there and the excuse is always "thats all we got".


Im from NC, we dont have shit out here. The only shop we ever had that actually had parts in stock is out of business, and most of his shit came from Al Crane, so it wasnt worth buying IN MY PERSONAL OPINION.

But just because we dont have shit in NC dont mean we have to go buy our parts from "someone" close by, thats where UPS, FedEx and USPS comes into play. Companies like Pro Hopper, Showtime, Homies, Hoppos, REDs and all the others ship daily, and have far better parts and customer service than CCE.

So my question is this why does everyone always use the excuse "there is only one company where we are from"? Pick up the phone, call in an order, wait a few days and presto, your parts arrive, you can call anywhere in the united states and have parts delivered within 5 business days, order monday, have it by the weekend. Or better yet, fly to LA, buy a bunch of shit and have a homie ship it to you. Like I said, I am from NC, we dont have shit here, but I can bet I probably have more parts than some "shops" or "businesses" have in stock, and its all a personal collection to me. But seriously, there are no excuses.

GOOD THING FOR PITBULL, HE IS A GOOD GUY AND IS LIKED BY MANY. HE IS IN AN AREA THAT NEEDS A CERTAIN SUPPLY, I WOULD BUY FROM HIM FASTER THAN I WOULD EVER TAKE FREE PARTS FROM SOME OTHER COMPANIES.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BUSINESS BRENT.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 16 2005, 11:54 PM~3639776
> *what I dont get it, I hear alot of people talking shit about CCE, but the same people keep going there and the excuse is always "thats all we got".
> Im from NC, we dont have shit out here. The only shop we ever had that actually had parts in stock is out of business, and most of his shit came from Al Crane, so it wasnt worth buying IN MY PERSONAL OPINION.
> 
> But just because we dont have shit in NC dont mean we have to go buy our parts from "someone" close by, thats where UPS, FedEx and USPS comes into play. Companies like Pro Hopper, Showtime, Homies, Hoppos, REDs and all the others ship daily, and have far better parts and customer service than CCE.
> 
> So my question is this why does everyone always use the excuse "there is only one company where we are from"? Pick up the phone, call in an order, wait a few days and presto, your parts arrive, you can call anywhere in the united states and have parts delivered within 5 business days, order monday, have it by the weekend.
> *



This is the sucky part...... waiting a few days!!! a few days delivery out here is 2-3 weeks. I know a certain person that is sponsored and it takes them forever to get parts. I can't just call up Eric at Pro Hopper and say deliver my shit by Friday. It isn't going to happen. You think that will happen with any company shipping from the West out here? I don't buy CCE and I don't mind waiting for parts, butif you get your ride out rolling and need a new motor or pumphead what are you going to do? :dunno: Just my opinion. I hope when Brent's stuff hits the market big, the small time people will understand what quality is compared to CCE.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 17 2005, 12:17 AM~3639918
> *This is the sucky part...... waiting a few days!!!  a few days delivery out here is 2-3 weeks.  I know a certain person that is sponsored and it takes them forever to get parts.  I can't just call up Eric at Pro Hopper and say deliver my shit by Friday.  It isn't going to happen.  You think that will happen with any company shipping from the West out here?  I don't buy CCE and I don't mind waiting for parts, butif you get your ride out rolling and need a new motor or pumphead what are you going to do?  :dunno:  Just my opinion.  I hope when Brent's stuff hits the market big, the small time people will understand what quality is compared to CCE.
> *



kinda weird though. I have called Eric a few times on a Friday afternoon, and had my parts Saturday before 10am.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 17 2005, 12:20 AM~3639946
> *kinda weird though. I have called Eric a few times on a Friday afternoon, and had my parts Saturday before 10am.
> *



Thats fucked. :angry:


----------



## stupidGBODIES

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 16 2005, 09:20 PM~3639946
> *kinda weird though. I have called Eric a few times on a Friday afternoon, and had my parts Saturday before 10am.
> *


you must of did that on your trip to L.A. cuz that aint a reallity we live in.
I HAVE HAD GOOD LUCK WITH ORDERING FRO PRO HOPPER,BUT THERE IS ALWAYS A WAIT IT IS JUST THE FACTS WHEN YOU LIVE FAR FROM THE SUPPLIER.
GOOD LUCK TO BRENT ONCE AGAIN. ...WHY IS THIS TOPIC (AS MANY OTHES) GOING THIS DIRECTION?THIS IS SUPOSED TO BE ABOUT ANOUCING A NEW ARRIVAL IN THE LOWRIDING COMUNITY.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by stupidGBODIES_@Aug 17 2005, 12:57 AM~3640141
> *you must of did that on your trip to L.A. cuz that aint a reallity we live in.
> I HAVE HAD GOOD LUCK WITH ORDERING FRO PRO HOPPER,BUT THERE IS ALWAYS A WAIT IT IS JUST THE FACTS WHEN YOU LIVE FAR FROM THE SUPPLIER.
> GOOD LUCK TO BRENT ONCE AGAIN.  ...WHY IS THIS TOPIC (AS MANY OTHES) GOING THIS DIRECTION?THIS IS SUPOSED TO BE ABOUT ANOUCING A NEW ARRIVAL IN THE LOWRIDING COMUNITY.
> *



Thats a BAD excuse "I live here, or I live there". I work in the mail order business, I can ship anything anywhere in the world and have it to the customer within 24 hours, bottom line thats just how it is.

Like I said, I live in NC, I can call Eric on Friday and have parts Saturday morning. I havent ordered in a few months, I havent ordered from ProHopper since before I went to LA.


All I can say is, if you "need" it and its in stock, it can be there the next day, but you cant be gready when it comes to shipping costs.

I recently called an Aircraft supplier and had a very rare 50 year old part shipped to me next day air, they are in North Hollywood, I talked to the guy while UPS was picking up at the business next door, and he still got my part out and I had it within 16 hours of the time I hung up the phone.


----------



## ENVIUS

hmm dam this sounds like a bunch of bs...what the hell is wrong with someone else opening up another hydro company..nothing wrong with adding another brand......i agree we need more suppliers here in the midwest..but..people seem to forget theres Lona and Sons in KC...then theres showtime...and cce....Prohopper in cali...black magic in vegas....wtf is wrong with Pitbull in kentucky....if what everyones saying is true about all the pumps and shit being the same then fuck why complaing about a differnt name when you know the shit will still work like the others......sounds like these guys have spent alot of time and money and research into getting there own line up and running....everyone has to start somewhere.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Aug 17 2005, 01:28 AM~3640305
> *wtf is wrong with Pitbull in kentucky....
> *



there is nothing wrong with it. i hope all the lowriders go to brent for parts and service in that area.


----------



## radicalkingz

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BIG DOG IVE BEEN IN THE BUISSNES THREE YEARS NOW YOU WILL SOON LEARN YOU CANT PLEASE EVERYBODY AND GUYS YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY JUST SHIT HAPPENS BUT WHEN IT HAPPENS ON A CONSTANT BASES IT BEST TO CUT YOUR LOSSES AND GO SOMEWHERE ELSE. GOOD LUCK BRENT ON YOUR NEW VENTURE B.

COMING SOON B'S BUMPER CRUSHER SERIES. :thumbsup:  [attachmentid=247272]


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Since my primo notorious brought out the al crane issue:

Al crane made the following:

Hi Low
Black magic
M&M
Supernaturals
Xtreme
f-ck the list goes on shit... those are some of the most recent ones... 

The best pumps that Al crane did was Hi low, from there on, he's had several companies and has helped several companies come up... shit, I bet you people up in the pacific nw are happy with xtreme hydraulics... 




Anyway, this topic isn't about anyone other company, or what's different or what's not. Brent is starting his new line, his piston pump is bad ass, i've seen it 1st hand and the f-cker is worth buying. Now everyone get off of this page if you aren't from the midwest... 



To Show and Go:
know one told you about pitbull bc you were eating your spaghetti italian bwoy LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

look here ****** :0 i got some special carne asada for you


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 11:06 PM~3640437
> *Since my primo notorious brought out the al crane issue:
> 
> Al crane made the following:
> 
> Hi Low
> Black magic
> M&M
> Supernaturals
> Xtreme
> f-ck the list goes on shit... those are some of the most recent ones...
> 
> The best pumps that Al crane did was Hi low, from there on, he's had several companies and has helped several companies come up... shit, I bet you people up in the pacific nw are happy with xtreme hydraulics...
> Anyway, this topic isn't about anyone other company, or what's different or what's not. Brent is starting his new line, his piston pump is bad ass, i've seen it 1st hand and the f-cker is worth buying. Now everyone get off of this page if you aren't from the midwest...
> To Show and Go:
> know one told you about pitbull bc you were eating your spaghetti italian bwoy LOL...  :biggrin:
> *



i could add a few names to that list but i wont lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 16 2005, 11:27 PM~3640574
> *look here ****** :0 i got some special carne asada for you
> *



get the f-ck out of here for real? No for real, get the f-ck outta here you ITALIAN BWOY!!! hahahaa... nothing but love for you bro... 
My shrimpy friend LOL

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

your killing me fool, but yeah i got special sauce for you


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 16 2005, 11:34 PM~3640604
> *your killing me fool, but yeah i got special sauce for you
> *



:roflmao: raviolli sauce :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

back to topic i wish pitbull the best of luck.........even though he didnt call me :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 16 2005, 11:42 PM~3640640
> *back to topic i wish pitbull the best of luck.........even though he didnt call me :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: now you have to tell pitbull, I have an offer you can't refuse, capich... lol :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2005, 05:43 PM~3638509
> *well for years people didnt want anyone to know about piston pumps. theres much debate about who created and or was the first to use them, ive been told by reliable sources it was the reds camp and then others have other stories etc etc (i personally dont know or care) but that was the big secret and some people wire their batteries different etc etc. i mean andy douglas stood a car up in the 70's long b4 all this hi tech shit lol
> *



see what i mean this is in the 70's


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 17 2005, 12:06 AM~3640437
> *Since my primo notorious brought out the al crane issue:
> 
> Al crane made the following:
> 
> Hi Low
> Black magic
> M&M
> Supernaturals
> Xtreme
> f-ck the list goes on shit... those are some of the most recent ones...
> 
> :
> *


hey, easy now chunky...we do 90% of our own machine work ...... :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=247367][attachmentid=247368][attachmentid=247369][attachmentid=247370][attachmentid=247371][attachmentid=247372][attachmentid=247373][attachmentid=247374]for all the haters!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

I hear the machining is so big some people might be able to stick their wang in the the big port hole and it fit through down where the pump head bolts on! :0


----------



## ENVIUS

hahaha thats bad man...feel bad for the guys who can fit there wang in there lmao :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2005, 10:48 AM~3641434
> *I hear the machining is so big some people might be able to stick their wang in the the big port hole and it fit through down where the pump head bolts on!  :0
> *



we dont need to hear stories about pump fucking. its bad enough the mods leave up the "swanga" topics.


----------



## TAYLORMADE

And I guess with Hugh Stillman's super charger he used a pump to charge his pumps. I wonder if anyone has tried that with the piston now a days :thumbsup: :and did ure pump hold up?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 17 2005, 08:24 AM~3641112
> *[attachmentid=247367][attachmentid=247368][attachmentid=247369][attachmentid=247370][attachmentid=247371][attachmentid=247372][attachmentid=247373][attachmentid=247374]for all the haters!!!!!
> *



Hey where did that Y-block come from? :biggrin:  Very nice equipment.


----------



## TAYLORMADE

What r those amp fans?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 17 2005, 01:06 PM~3642727
> *Hey where did that Y-block come from?  :biggrin:    Very nice equipment.
> *


yes !!!!! the y- block it is from timdog.......


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Aug 17 2005, 01:28 PM~3642829
> *What r those amp fans?
> *


amp fans????? na homie those are og oil coolers... for my return hardlines....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 17 2005, 03:45 PM~3642926
> *yes !!!!! the y- block  it is from timdog.......
> *


 :biggrin: 

Wonder if Brent needs any? :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 17 2005, 12:12 AM~3640722
> *see what i mean this is in the 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



with a lot of lead and sandbags LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms

we should hook up then, I have a hardinge CNC machine with 4 axis... I could probably do your blocks for WAY less...





> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2005, 12:13 AM~3640729
> *hey, easy now chunky...we do 90% of our own machine work ...... :biggrin:
> *



an example of the work itself...


----------



## OneStopCustoms

shift linkage for harleys, yep, anything can be done... why not hydraulics? these lil gadgets leave more $


OSC will have a full line of everything next year :biggrin: 

that's why I don't have my lowrider done


----------



## OneStopCustoms

I can't live on just coils ya know... 
Thus OSC is only the initials for One Stop Customs meaning, ONE STOP Customs... 

AIM Gardena :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 17 2005, 12:06 PM~3642727
> *Hey where did that Y-block come from?  :biggrin:    Very nice equipment.
> *



BAD ASS EQUIPMENT!!!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

NACHO!!! WHAT'S UP?


----------



## juandik

*MR.IMPALA*


mint76 says" i have had those dumps scince before i knew what ADEX was,paid 400 a dump from *SHELL HAPPY*....thanks for the salt in the wound!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 17 2005, 08:46 PM~3645685
> *MR.IMPALA
> mint76 says" i have had those dumps scince before i knew what ADEX was,paid 400 a dump from SHELL HAPPY....thanks for the salt in the wound!
> *



OUCH well im sure he rides with his slow downs closed so you can feel free to hit a switch on him if u see him on the highway :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 17 2005, 12:02 AM~3640160
> *Thats a BAD excuse "I live here, or I live there". I work in the mail order business, I can ship anything anywhere in the world and have it to the customer within 24 hours, bottom line thats just how it is.
> 
> Like I said, I live in NC, I can call Eric on Friday and have parts Saturday morning. I havent ordered in a few months, I havent ordered from ProHopper since before I went to LA.
> All I can say is, if you "need" it and its in stock, it can be there the next day, but you cant be gready when it comes to shipping costs.
> 
> I recently called an Aircraft supplier and had a very rare 50 year old part shipped to me next day air, they are in North Hollywood, I talked to the guy while UPS was picking up at the business next door, and he still got my part out and I had it within 16 hours of the time I hung up the phone.
> *



I said that my shit comes from the westcoast...........I don't run cce.....I feel the same way I would rather wait..but....It will be nice to have a supplier besides cce to get parts from


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 17 2005, 11:14 PM~3645845
> *OUCH well im sure he rides with his slow downs closed so you can feel free to hit a switch on him if u see him on the highway  :biggrin:
> *



And I do every time I see him... :biggrin: .....But im sure 4 polished adex's will be in his near future


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 17 2005, 05:14 PM~3644608
> *NACHO!!! WHAT'S UP?
> *



upset right now, GRRRR you? LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms

what are these called?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 18 2005, 10:01 AM~3650339
> *what are these called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why you playin dumb???? you know what they are!!!!! they are amp fans :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k we call them oil coolers here.[attachmentid=248538][attachmentid=248539] seans caddy i did


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 18 2005, 12:23 AM~3645909
> *I said that my shit comes from the westcoast...........I don't run cce.....I feel the same way I would rather wait..but....It will be nice to have a supplier besides cce to get parts from
> *



Well, I talked to Brent yesterday, sounds like he will be able to supply people, personally, I think that is great news for you guys, Brents a cool guy to deal with.


----------



## bumpertobumperauto

hey pit bull hydros , hit us up , do you wholesale ? i need good prices
i get cce right now , sometimes prohopper ... lets talk 
bumper to bumper 270-753-9055


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by bumpertobumperauto_@Aug 18 2005, 10:49 AM~3650795
> *hey pit bull hydros , hit us up , do you wholesale ? i need good prices
> i get cce right now , sometimes prohopper ... lets talk
> bumper to bumper 270-753-9055
> *



bro, if you get CCE, you can't compare CCE to Pitbull Hydraulics... CCE is paperweights, Pitbull hydraulics is performance...


----------



## 83caddyhopper

post up some prices or when will there be prices?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Aug 18 2005, 02:31 PM~3651383
> *post up some prices or when will there be prices?
> *





Soon.


----------



## timdog57

I am glad Brent is getting the hype he deserves now people need to start buying.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 18 2005, 12:44 PM~3651431
> *I am glad Brent is getting the hype he deserves now people need to start buying.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

CCE is paperweights, Pitbull hydraulics is performance... 
:roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 18 2005, 07:12 PM~3652908
> *CCE is paperweights, Pitbull hydraulics is performance...
> :roflmao:
> *



Truth hurts :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 18 2005, 12:44 PM~3651431
> *I am glad Brent is getting the hype he deserves now people need to start buying.
> *




someone send me a pic of the piston pump with a price shipped to 02920. hmmmmmm................................


----------



## stupidGBODIES

THE PISTON'S HE HAD IN THE BUL WERE PRETTY IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## caranto

yes they were and they are expensive!!!! but worth the extra money.......


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 19 2005, 07:13 AM~3656205
> *someone send me a pic of the piston pump with a price shipped to 02920. hmmmmmm................................
> *




 :happysad:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Is this equipment for sale to the public already.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

he's getting everything in stock and ready to sell to the public homie... I will let everyone know when ordering is possible...


Nacho
OSC
Pitbull Hydraulics


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

sounds good im thinking about putting some on my fleet. Finally gonna start working on it after 2 years :uh:


----------



## Individualsms

All parts are ready for shipping. You can call 877-969-0044 (walt)or 502-367-1956(brent) to place orders.

Wholesale Inquries are welcome


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 19 2005, 11:35 AM~3657423
> *All parts are ready for shipping. You can call 877-969-0044 (walt)or 502-367-1956(brent) to place orders.
> 
> Wholesale Inquries are welcome
> *



OH OH OH, I wanna wholesale hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 19 2005, 11:54 AM~3656558
> *  :happysad:
> *



Don't know the price, you would have to call Brent, but it will be worth it.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 19 2005, 01:35 PM~3657423
> *All parts are ready for shipping. You can call 877-969-0044 (walt)or 502-367-1956(brent) to place orders.
> 
> Wholesale Inquries are welcome
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN 'BOUT!!! 

Told y'all to GET READY


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

I want to see some pictures of his pumps/equipment im a very visual type of guy :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 19 2005, 08:55 PM~3659306
> *I want to see some pictures of his pumps/equipment im a very visual type of guy  :biggrin:
> *



There is already some pics in here.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 19 2005, 08:04 PM~3659691
> *There is already some pics in here.
> *


I already seen them i want to see better pics


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

There will be some full on pics available for viewing soon


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 19 2005, 08:10 PM~3659723
> *There will be some full on pics available for viewing soon
> *


 :0


----------



## T BONE

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 20 2005, 02:55 AM~3659306
> *I want to see some pictures of his pumps/equipment im a very visual type of guy  :biggrin:
> *


keep an eye on www.pitbullhydraulics.com to see pics & video ..... and thanks to everyone for all the nice comments , you know who you are , westside , big neil , nacho , caronto , timdog , yetti , just to name a few ............. you know ill remember that shit !


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 21 2005, 08:13 PM~3667052
> *keep an eye on www.pitbullhydraulics.com to see pics & video .....  and thanks to everyone for all the nice comments , you know who you are , westside , big neil , nacho , caronto , timdog , yetti , just to name a few  ............. you know ill remember that shit !
> *


I Hope So. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 21 2005, 10:59 PM~3667278
> *I Hope So. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Me too. :biggrin: I am sure I will be swinging by your house REAL soon. :0


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 19 2005, 09:13 AM~3656205
> *someone send me a pic of the piston pump with a price shipped to 02920. hmmmmmm................................
> *


heres a pic of the piston pump before i sold it, worked great!


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 21 2005, 09:52 PM~3667506
> *heres a pic of the piston pump before i sold it, worked great!
> *


I thought yours was a black magic? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=194345&st=20


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 21 2005, 07:13 PM~3667052
> *keep an eye on www.pitbullhydraulics.com to see pics & video .....  and thanks to everyone for all the nice comments , you know who you are , westside , big neil , nacho , caronto , timdog , yetti , just to name a few  ............. you know ill remember that shit !
> *



 I can't believe you have forgotten about me already  :angry:   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

I've been trying for three months to get some OSC coils from Brent! Hello People I need some 3 1/2 Ton Coils! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Aug 22 2005, 08:56 PM~3669913
> *I've been trying for three months to get some OSC coils from Brent!  Hello People I need some 3 1/2 Ton Coils!    :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro , but i dont think you gave me a deposit on them ..... :biggrin: stop in ..


----------



## OneStopCustoms

$ talks... $ buys product... hahahaa



> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Aug 22 2005, 11:56 AM~3669913
> *I've been trying for three months to get some OSC coils from Brent!  Hello People I need some 3 1/2 Ton Coils!    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 22 2005, 03:56 PM~3670225
> *sorry bro , but i dont think you gave me a deposit on them .....  :biggrin: stop in ..
> *



:thumbsup: 

There is your service.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 22 2005, 02:56 PM~3670225
> *sorry bro , but i dont think you gave me a deposit on them .....  :biggrin: stop in ..
> *



A deposit, Shit I can't even get a return phone call to put a deposit down. :angry:


----------



## juandik

LOOKS TO ME LIKE YOU GOT A RETURN TO YOUR CALL HE SAID ..SURE COME ON BY. :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper

I could use a sponsor! Feel like sponsoring somebody? I could be your first! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 22 2005, 05:55 PM~3671736
> *I could use a sponsor! Feel like sponsoring somebody? I could be your first! LOL :biggrin:
> *


Im first in line.................................. :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 22 2005, 05:43 PM~3671678
> *LOOKS TO ME LIKE YOU GOT A RETURN TO YOUR CALL HE SAID ..SURE COME ON BY. :thumbsup:
> *


Hell bring him lunch and you might get a better deal.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Just got a 4 pump kit and it looks real good, went all out on everything well worth the money. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 22 2005, 09:10 PM~3672269
> *Just got a 4 pump kit and it looks real good, went all out on everything well worth the money. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:

I like the Pitbull head. :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 22 2005, 06:13 PM~3672289
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I like the Pitbull head.  :biggrin:
> *


Got pics??


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 22 2005, 05:53 PM~3672149
> *Im first in line.................................. :0
> *


I'll take sloppy seconds! LOL :0


----------



## Individualsms

95 fleetwood


----------



## Individualsms

More


----------



## Individualsms

last one


----------



## timdog57

:dunno:

How does that check work on the return? It looks backwards? Set up looks great.


----------



## Individualsms

Thanks, I dont really understand yoy question concerning the check valve.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 22 2005, 10:38 PM~3673360
> *:dunno:
> 
> How does that check work on the return?  It looks backwards?  Set up looks great.
> *



Is your computer screen that bad? :dunno: I know mine at work is. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 22 2005, 08:44 PM~3673394
> *Thanks, I dont really understand yoy question concerning the check valve.
> *



what the white guy is trying to say, how does the checkvalve work on the pressure return port of the front pump. You have one checkvalve going to the front, but then you have one connected to the returning port. 


see, he'll understand now timmay... he understands mexican talk LOL


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 23 2005, 12:15 AM~3674182
> *what the white guy is trying to say, how does the checkvalve work on the pressure return port of the front pump. You have one checkvalve going to the front, but then you have one connected to the returning port.
> see, he'll understand now timmay... he understands mexican talk LOL
> *


 :biggrin: See :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 22 2005, 09:38 PM~3673360
> *:dunno:
> 
> How does that check work on the return?  It looks backwards?  Set up looks great.
> *


come on tim its to put pressure in the tank, so the pressure wont push back thru the dump....it's more for a piston setup though..... you have to put 1 on yours!!!works much better. if it was the other way it wouldnt return..


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 22 2005, 10:19 PM~3673134
> *95 fleetwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How come you got + to + on left bank? my friend told me something about busting your voltage on batteries but I never listen is that what you're doing?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 23 2005, 10:25 AM~3675113
> *come on tim its to put pressure in the tank, so the pressure wont push back thru the dump....it's more for a piston setup though.....  you have to put 1 on yours!!!works much better. if it was the other way it wouldnt return..
> *



I know that, but it looks to me the check is in backwards...

Check= o>
Dump----------------o>---------------Block

Now if the check is like that how will it return fluid to the tank? Unless it is playing tricks on me. :dunno:

Like this it will

Dump---------------<o-------------Block


----------



## Individualsms

I dont know what busting voltage Is.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Aug 23 2005, 11:16 AM~3675278
> *How come you got + to + on left bank? my friend told me something about busting your voltage on batteries but I never listen is that what you're doing?
> *



probably just series parallel connection on that side.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 23 2005, 09:31 AM~3675333
> *I know that, but it looks to me the check is in backwards...
> 
> Check=   o>
> Dump----------------o>---------------Block
> 
> Now if the check is like that how will it return fluid to the tank?  Unless it is playing tricks on me. :dunno:
> 
> Like this it will
> 
> Dump---------------<o-------------Block
> *


look real close the v points tward the dump...... geto boys! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

I don't give a f-ck, that fucker is looking sweet inside out...


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 23 2005, 10:31 AM~3675341
> *I dont know what busting voltage Is.
> *


lol I meant boosting but anyway is that just wired paralel like homeboy said? does it work the same way as in series? Well I'm pretty sure that it should but whats the reason for this?


----------



## Individualsms

No real reason for It, I just do things like that sometimes.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

Cool by the way nice ride.


----------



## timdog57

I am at work now and looking on a better screen and it is right. 
Sorry for the confusion. :wave:


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Aug 21 2005, 11:13 PM~3667600
> *I thought yours was a black magic?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=194345&st=20
> *


i just told people that because when i told them i got it from brent they were like scared of buying it. :uh: people just dont know


----------



## caranto

hey walt ...... i see no teflon tape???? what kind of sealant u guys use???? :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 23 2005, 03:57 PM~3676754
> *hey walt ...... i see no teflon tape???? what kind of sealant u guys use???? :dunno:
> *



Damn good observation. I though it looked awful clean. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

PITBULL Hydraulics Offering Lowriders and Hoppers a !!!QUALITY!!! Alternative to the same ol' stuff.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 23 2005, 06:49 PM~3677939
> *PITBULL Hydraulics Offering Lowriders and Hoppers a !!!QUALITY!!! Alternative to the same ol' stuff.
> *



Damn Skippy :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

What up TIMMY!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 23 2005, 06:58 PM~3678000
> *What up TIMMY!!!
> *


:wave:

Not much trying to get all this work I got going done so I can work on my own shit. :biggrin: Hows your car going?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Well the frame is done thats about it LOL


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 23 2005, 01:57 PM~3676754
> *hey walt ...... i see no teflon tape???? what kind of sealant u guys use???? :dunno:
> *


Locktite, not over applied.  or they cleaned the axess** amount off very neatly


----------



## Individualsms

I dont use any thread seal, I heat the fittings up with a microtourch.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 23 2005, 06:53 PM~3678508
> *I dont use any thread seal, I heat the fittings up with a microtourch.
> *


Car looks great Walt. :biggrin:


----------



## Individualsms

Thanks, I wish I could figure out how to make the pictures smaller.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 23 2005, 07:00 PM~3678543
> *Thanks, I wish I could figure out how to make the pictures smaller.
> *


Sorry I can't help you there.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

A simple way is to Paste them into "PAINT" Click on "IMAGE" Go down to Stretch/Skew type 60% HORIZONTAL and 60% VERTICAL in the STRETCH Feilds... and so on... save that image under a new file name and post those smaller ones


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 23 2005, 06:53 PM~3678508
> *I dont use any thread seal, I heat the fittings up with a microtourch.
> *


 :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 08:55 AM~3681527
> *:ugh:  :dunno:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 23 2005, 06:53 PM~3678508
> *I dont use any thread seal, I heat the fittings up with a microtourch.
> *


ANCIENT INDIVIDUALS SECRET................................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Makes it look extra pretty...............


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 24 2005, 02:53 AM~3678508
> *I dont use any thread seal, I heat the fittings up with a microtourch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cdznutz42069

you can just scrape the excess teflon off the fittings with a razor.


----------



## yetti

They even sent cylinder bolts, I have bought from EVERYBODY and that hasn't ever happened till now. VERY WELL THOUGHT OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:wave:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

It all started in the yang dynasty during 800 a.d. after the Ruler of the yao dynasty was assasinated. The yang dynasty lasted many many many years 1056 and thus was the begining of the Ancient Individuals Secret.




> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 24 2005, 10:51 AM~3682832
> *ANCIENT INDIVIDUALS SECRET
> *


----------



## Individualsms

Did you like that nacho?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 25 2005, 10:10 AM~3689213
> *Did you like that nacho?
> *


damit walt my fingers are on fire!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 25 2005, 09:21 AM~3689049
> *It all started in the yang dynasty during 800 a.d. after the Ruler of the yao dynasty was assasinated. The yang dynasty lasted many many many years 1056 and thus was the begining of the Ancient Individuals Secret.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 25 2005, 09:10 AM~3689213
> *Did you like that nacho?
> *



fuck yeah man, I love the work that you do big homie... much love, I got some tequila and tacos for when you come hehehe


----------



## Guest

LOOKS GOOD , NICE PRODUCT . So are you done with HI-LOW ?


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

So what kind of Pumpheads are you using one these new pumps?


----------



## timdog57

They fit the Marzochi style pumpheads.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

he will use the OSC gear hehehee hahahaa LOL


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 26 2005, 08:16 AM~3695700
> *They fit the Marzochi style pumpheads.
> *



I guess my question is can I use his pumphead in my Prohopper 1" Block?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Aug 26 2005, 10:30 AM~3695902
> *I guess my question is can I use his pumphead in my Prohopper 1" Block?
> *



No pumphead as of yet. The new Pro Hopper pumpheads are getting tested tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 26 2005, 09:51 AM~3695978
> *No pumphead as of yet.  The new Pro Hopper pumpheads are getting tested tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *



You should be a PitBull Spokesperson


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Aug 26 2005, 12:04 PM~3696223
> *You should be a PitBull Spokesperson
> *



Maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 26 2005, 09:05 AM~3696230
> *Maybe.  :biggrin:
> *



hired on the spot... i'll gladly pay you .10 cents a day...


----------



## PITBULL

yeah , any gear fits ......ive got a new gear coming very soon , ill let you guys know when i get them in ..... several companys working on gears as we speak .. and i think you guys know why ! :0  :biggrin: oooooohh and tim your hired , nacho will be sending you your check :roflmao:thanks nacho ...


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2005, 12:31 PM~3697645
> *yeah , any gear fits ......ive got a new gear coming very soon , ill let you guys know when i get them in ..... several companys working on gears as we speak .. and i think you guys know why !  :0    :biggrin: oooooohh and tim your hired , nacho will be sending you your check  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2005, 03:31 PM~3697645
> *yeah , any gear fits ......ive got a new gear coming very soon , ill let you guys know when i get them in ..... several companys working on gears as we speak .. and i think you guys know why !  :0    :biggrin: oooooohh and tim your hired , nacho will be sending you your check  :roflmao:
> *



and what a big check it will be. :biggrin: can't wait for the first one. 

:thumbsup: ----> Pitbull Gear


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 26 2005, 12:33 PM~3697671
> *and what a big check it will be.  :biggrin:  can't wait for the first one.
> 
> :thumbsup: ----> Pitbull Gear
> *



yeah, you'll get paid at a yearly basis... HEY!!! it fucking adds up ok LOL


----------



## timdog57

$36.50 is a good amount, That means in 3 years I could buy some coils. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 26 2005, 12:37 PM~3697710
> *$36.50 is a good amount, That means in 3 years I could buy some coils.  :biggrin:
> *



not really, two years... you get a discount for being an employee... once you pass your trial period of 3 months, and become an employee, you will recieve your employee discount card


:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Man...I want to be part of the team...... :tears: 


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 26 2005, 12:49 PM~3697788
> *Man...I want to be part of the team......  :tears:
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



we don't accept white people applications... only ******** allowed... hahahahaa


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 26 2005, 02:55 PM~3697843
> *we don't accept white people applications... only ******** allowed... hahahahaa
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 26 2005, 09:49 PM~3697788
> *Man...I want to be part of the team......  :tears:
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


good idea , you run the website and be team leader .... nacho can send you a check too ! thanks nacho , your the shit ...... :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2005, 07:59 PM~3700239
> *good idea , you run the website and be team leader .... nacho can send you a check too ! thanks nacho , your the shit ...... :roflmao:
> *


I want a check too, what's up Nacho? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2005, 08:59 PM~3700239
> *good idea , you run the website and be team leader .... nacho can send you a check too ! thanks nacho , your the shit ...... :roflmao:
> *



Man thats way too much work....I want to do what Timmay does!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Aug 26 2005, 06:52 AM~3695591
> *are you done USING with HI-LOW ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 27 2005, 02:28 AM~3701654
> *Man thats way too much work....I want to do what Timmay does!!!!!!  :tears:
> *



Sorry homie.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Aug 27 2005, 01:58 AM~3702031
> *:dunno:
> *



fucking hulk, you going crazy homie? hahahaha yes pitbull is officially done with Hi Low... its a new era for us country ******* boys... WTF i'm mexican and so non country... nevermind hahaha I was speaking for timmy, yetti, & bigp and the other guys hahaha

you should join the pitbull team  We even have a cuban brother rapping under the name pitbull hahaha


----------



## Windex

When are there gonna be videos on the site?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Aug 27 2005, 10:58 AM~3702031
> *:dunno:
> *


sorry bro , pitbull only now ........... nice avatar by the way !


----------



## ICECOLD63

When I was down in Louisville Brent showed me the Pitbull Hydraulic line it is the shit.!!!! I even got a Pitbull t-shirt. I never take it off. Haha Whats up Brent!! Good luck with the new shop and line.


----------



## HiLow63

Wheres my T-shirt? :angry:


----------



## WSL63

:thumbsup: Hope My T-Shirt Fits........................ :biggrin: Thanks Again...... 

I like The Website..........Bumper Scratcher........Somebody Is Doing There Job :biggrin:


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer

<~~soon to be a happy pitbull customer, :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 27 2005, 08:14 PM~3704693
> *sorry bro , pitbull only now ........... nice avatar by the way !
> *


shit don't be sorry , maybe someday you can convert Hollywood .... :0 

damn what the t-shirts look like?


----------



## dlinehustler

I like this one 2 pit bulls getting worked on :biggrin: 

















...It was cool bullshiting with ya brent .....And the products look great.....I KNOW I will have Pitbull in my trunk :0


----------



## timdog57

Stopped by Brent's yesterday to check the equipment out even more and it is top notch. Anyone wanting REAL hydraulics would be stupid not to get this equipment. I will be running it for sure. Look for this equipment to hit hard not only on the bumper but on the scene next year. 

Thanks for the T-shirts Brent. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 28 2005, 10:02 AM~3706628
> *Stopped by Brent's yesterday to check the equipment out even more and it is top notch.  Anyone wanting REAL hydraulics would be stupid not to get this equipment.  I will be running it for sure.  Look for this equipment to hit hard not only on the bumper but on the scene next year.
> 
> Thanks for the T-shirts Brent.  :thumbsup:
> *


where my T-shirt brent :tears: lol looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

dam it I want a t-shirt too


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 28 2005, 02:53 AM~3705942
> *I like this one 2 pit bulls getting worked on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It was cool bullshiting with ya brent .....And the products look great.....I KNOW I will have Pitbull in my trunk  :0
> *


Damn!!! Not only can u get hydros. your pit can get his ears clipped!! Thats the shit!!!! I see Brent expanding his business already. HaHa j/k What up to Alex, Josh and Jimmy and the rest of my INDIVIDUALS down there. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## Individualsms

getting ready for some pitbull pumps


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Aug 28 2005, 02:24 PM~3707734
> *getting ready for some pitbull pumps
> *



OMG :0 I think Im in love :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Aug 28 2005, 08:31 PM~3707551
> *dam it I want a t-shirt too
> *


what size you need , sending some to bob this week ...


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 28 2005, 11:29 AM~3706903
> *where my  T-shirt brent :tears: lol  looking good :thumbsup:
> *



I paid for mine, they weren't free. But I am going to where them with pride. :biggrin: I don't expect them to be free either.


----------



## bgcutty8463

can i get one too


----------



## JasonJ

Big sizes homie!!! None of this size L shit you skinny fucker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 29 2005, 01:18 AM~3711346
> *Big sizes homie!!! None of this size L shit you skinny fucker!!!  :biggrin:
> *



4xLT---5xLT


<~~~ big boy...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 08:55 AM~3681527
> *:ugh:  :dunno:
> *


you heat the metal metal expand wen it get cold it get back to it original shape ,so you toght a bit more your fitting then wen cold create a seal


----------



## lolow

hahaha do you have a exclusive canadian distributor :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 29 2005, 11:08 AM~3712386
> *you heat the metal metal expand wen it get cold it get back to it original shape ,so you toght a bit more your fitting then wen cold create a seal
> *


he was joking bro! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 29 2005, 03:16 PM~3713294
> *he was joking bro! :biggrin:
> *



And I was trying to do that all last week. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 29 2005, 04:18 AM~3711346
> *Big sizes homie!!! None of this size L shit you skinny fucker!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 29 2005, 03:16 PM~3713294
> *he was joking bro! :biggrin:
> *


i know :biggrin:i was explaining the tortch thing to that guy :biggrin: but it still work, its not perfect seal but it does work  a litle :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DOOB

What has a better ride air bags or hydros?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by BIG DOOB_@Aug 30 2005, 08:40 AM~3718989
> *What has a better ride air bags or hydros?
> *


niether! :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

i got a question...

is there a "pitbull cylinder" ? that he is putting out or are they from another company, post any pictures and prices if there are some please


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 30 2005, 04:43 PM~3720866
> *i got a question...
> 
> is there a "pitbull cylinder" ? that he is putting out or are they from another company, post any pictures and prices if there are some please
> *



He is having cylinders made and has some in stock. Call him at the number below.


----------



## Individualsms

cylinders are in stock in all sizes!!!! Call brent or walt at 877 969 0044


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 29 2005, 03:01 PM~3713630
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Jason needs an Extra Medium shirt... everyone else wants more X's than a porn... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 30 2005, 05:35 PM~3721214
> *Jason needs an Extra Medium shirt...  everyone else wants more X's than a porn... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Windex

Are you guys comming out with piston pumps?


----------



## caranto

yes!!! call below :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

do you have a exclusive canadian distributor :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

werbsite?


----------



## caranto

www.pitbullhydraulics.com still under construction!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 12:54 PM~3726421
> *www.pitbullhydraulics.com        still under construction!
> *



But it is looking better everyday. :cheesy:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 11:54 AM~3726421
> *www.pitbullhydraulics.com        still under construction!
> *



Is Vic working on that? :around: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Aug 31 2005, 01:32 PM~3726681
> *Is Vic working on that?    :around:  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *



Dear god no. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 09:54 AM~3726421
> *www.pitbullhydraulics.com        still under construction!
> *



So, who are you? hehehe, these pricks haven't introduced us hahaha.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 31 2005, 12:10 PM~3726883
> *So, who are you? hehehe, these pricks haven't introduced us hahaha.
> *


call brent :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 31 2005, 02:10 PM~3726883
> *So, who are you? hehehe, these pricks haven't introduced us hahaha.
> *



He is my sponsor. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 11:55 AM~3727129
> *call brent  :biggrin:
> *



hmmm... you're his illegitimate son? DAYUM!!! lol


----------



## caranto

no asshole lol :biggrin: he told me about you though!!! :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 12:32 PM~3727342
> *no asshole lol  :biggrin: he told me about you though!!! :roflmao:
> *




ALEX?!?!?!?!


----------



## caranto

no guess again! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 12:36 PM~3727363
> *no guess again! :biggrin:
> *




f-ck... OH OH OH GOAT FUCKER!!! lol


----------



## caranto

no!!! :biggrin: ky hahahahahaha i knew the ky jokes were coming! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 12:40 PM~3727391
> *no!!! :biggrin: ky hahahahahaha i knew the ky jokes were coming! :biggrin:
> *



F_CK!!! are you anywhere on this collection of sicadas?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

or are you from the KKK


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=262078] this you ????? :biggrin: i didnt know dusty was in the kkk


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 12:46 PM~3727423
> *[attachmentid=262078] this you ????? :biggrin: i didnt know dusty was in the kkk
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 31 2005, 01:47 PM~3727431
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


never met you but i prolly will soon !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

I am a sicada and I am in the KKK. lol Damn you Nacho. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2005, 01:11 PM~3727563
> *I am a sicada and I am in the KKK.  lol  Damn you Nacho.  :biggrin:
> *



Uhm, you are also in the queer eye for the straight guy, or w/e its called LOL


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 31 2005, 04:19 PM~3727602
> *Uhm, you are also in the queer eye for the straight guy, or w/e its called LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



At least I am not on my knees.......................Brent. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2005, 01:20 PM~3727608
> *At least I am not on my knees.......................Brent.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto

i'm glad there isnt any pics of me on the net....... i bet nacho does a search!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 01:28 PM~3727645
> *i'm glad there isnt any pics of me on the net.......  i bet nacho does a search!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I travel son... lol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 03:28 PM~3727645
> *i'm glad there isnt any pics of me on the net.......  i bet nacho does a search!!!! :biggrin:
> *



oh....someone will get some one of these days! :biggrin: Its bound to happen.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 04:28 PM~3727645
> *i'm glad there isnt any pics of me on the net.......  i bet nacho does a search!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:

who is this guy?


----------



## hydrota

hes famous and did a cylinder rebuild


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Aug 31 2005, 05:52 PM~3728164
> *hes famous and did a cylinder rebuild
> *



:ugh:


----------



## hydrota

what


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

That is just wrong... true but wrong


----------



## hydrota

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 31 2005, 04:53 PM~3728529
> *That is just wrong... true but wrong
> *


who you talking too?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

you...


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

busted his head wide open


----------



## hydrota

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 31 2005, 05:08 PM~3728626
> *busted his head wide open
> *


Not me.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Aug 31 2005, 03:52 PM~3728164
> *hes famous and did a cylinder rebuild
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'll have to find that issue of LRM and scan some pics....


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 31 2005, 03:19 PM~3727602
> *Uhm, you are also in the queer eye for the straight guy, or w/e its called LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats some funny sh*t!!! Dont mess with Nachooo! :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

saw the end caps today they looked really nice and clean.


----------



## caranto

leave me alone...lol.... yes i did a cyl. rebuild in lrm,my lincoln is also in setup of the month too. :biggrin: there are like 15 pics in lrm all the way back to 96......damn i'm getting old!!!! anyways this is brent's topic lets talk about his product and work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 1 2005, 08:13 AM~3732080
> *leave me alone...lol.... yes i did a cyl. rebuild in lrm,my lincoln is also in setup of the month too. :biggrin: there are like 15 pics in lrm all the way back to 96......damn i'm getting old!!!!  anyways this is brent's topic lets talk about his product and work!!!!!!!!!
> *



Yes it is.

Damn Nacho.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2005, 07:24 AM~3732235
> *Yes it is.
> 
> Damn Nacho.
> *


[attachmentid=262734] :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tim's got some soul huh!!!!


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup: That was back in the 80's I have changed some. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

You use to be black? hahahaha... crazy nuts... Anyway, EVERYONE!!! go to the Red Cross and contribute at least $20 bucks for the hurricane victims!!! I'm doing mine on friday.


----------



## ADRIENNEK23

we the people demand prices


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Sep 1 2005, 11:46 AM~3733609
> *we the people demand prices
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

howmuch for a tank like this brent? you can PM me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2005, 04:49 PM~3734373
> *howmuch for a tank like this brent? you can PM me
> *


Sweet like candy...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2005, 10:49 PM~3734373
> *howmuch for a tank like this brent? you can PM me
> *


how many you want ? you can just nextel me ? i dont get on here everyday ..


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 1 2005, 03:08 PM~3734937
> *how many you want ?  you can just nextel me ? i dont get on here everyday ..
> *



only need 1


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2005, 03:40 AM~3625063
> *lets be honest it doesnt take much really to have your own hydros engrave your backing plate have a block made slap an adex some parker fittings a saco motor and a marzzochi and u got your own pumps basically not much involved. that 4 pump setup looks nice but save up and get some adex's you will be able to leave your car locked up over night lol
> *


thats no bullshit :0


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 2 2005, 02:52 AM~3738238
> *thats no bullshit  :0
> *


You'll see


----------



## Chevillacs

hey homies, does pitbull hydraulics offer *cylinders*? can any1 tell me wat size cylinders pitbull has and is it fully locked up?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

i asked the same ? a few pages back, you have to call them 502-367-1956

can someone post a picture for us ?


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 14 2005, 07:21 PM~3620308
> *NastyRedz,
> 
> SINCE FOR ONE PITBULL HYDRAULICS IS A NEW COMPANY AND A NEW INNOVATION IN HYDRAULIC TECHNOLOGY YOU FOR ONE OBVIOUSLY ARE NOT AWARE OF THE QUALITY.
> 
> AND FOR TWO INSTEAD OF HATING ON WHAT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT GIVE IT A TRY... OR AT LEAST WAIT FOR THE WORD TO GET OUT OF JUST HOW GOOD OR BAD IT IS.
> 
> I THINK EVERYONE THAT USES THIS PRODUCT WILL BE 100% SATIFIED WITH QUALITY, LOOKS AND PERFORMANCE.
> 
> I WILL TELL YOU SOMETHING ELSE, I'M NOT GETTING ANYTHING FOR FREE AND I'M NOT GETTING PAID AND THERE ARE SEVERAL PEOPLE ON HERE THAT WILL GLADLY VERIFY THAT FOR YOU.
> 
> SO BASICLY ALL I AM SAYING IS THIS IS A PRODUCT THAT I 100% BELIEVE IN. BECAUSE I HAVE TRIED OUT, TORE DOWN, AND REBUILT PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING OUT ON THE MARKET. AND THE PITBULL COMPONETS ARE OF THE FINEST QUALITY I HAVE EVER DEALT WITH. SO LIKE THE OLD SAYING GOES IF YOU AIN'T GOT ANYTHING NICE TO SAY DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL.
> 
> HAVE A NICE DAY
> 
> BIG Neil
> PROUD UNPAID UNSPONSORED SUPPORTER
> OF PITBULL HYDRAULICS
> *



so 1 Q......

what do you run in your setup.....?

peace


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 2 2005, 11:34 PM~3741361
> *hey homies, does pitbull hydraulics offer cylinders? can any1 tell me wat size cylinders pitbull has and is it fully locked up?
> *


12s ......... yes we have cylinders ............. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Sep 3 2005, 05:39 AM~3743328
> *so 1 Q......
> 
> what do you run in your setup.....?
> 
> peace
> *


since his frame is here getting fully wrapped , i will have to say nothing yet , but next spring he will be hopping with the big dogs ............ :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 3 2005, 12:16 AM~3743498
> *since his frame is here getting fully wrapped , i will have to say nothing yet , but next spring he will be hopping with the big dogs ............ :biggrin:
> *



So will I. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

NO DOUBT ABOUT IT! Those who know whats up realize the quality of PITBULL Hydraulics... And therefore will use PITBULL Hydraulics. As far as the people that don't... They soon will... or will soon wish they would have.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 2 2005, 11:08 PM~3743464
> *12s ......... yes we have cylinders ............. :biggrin:
> *


dam homie those are 12's? they looked like 14's or 16's to me. Hey homie could you PM me with some prices on the cylinders you have? im lookingfor 8's and 14's chrome. Homie hook up :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

I would like to know what makes Pitbull Hydraulics different from any other brand?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 3 2005, 08:48 AM~3744740
> *I would like to know what makes Pitbull Hydraulics different from any other brand?
> *


The owner. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 3 2005, 08:48 AM~3744740
> *I would like to know what makes Pitbull Hydraulics different from any other brand?
> *


THE FACT THAT THE OWNER IS A LOWRIDER FIRST?
GUESS THAT HELP YOU KNOW WHAT LOWRIDERS WANT?
THAT A NEW ONE FOR KY(I FEEL FUNNY TYPING *KY*EWWWWWWYEAH


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 3 2005, 07:48 AM~3744740
> *I would like to know what makes Pitbull Hydraulics different from any other brand?
> *



What makes pitbull hydraulics different is that the owner is white... 

wait:

CCE-white
Pro Hopper-white
Xtreme-white
Showtime-white
black magic-white...

Funny shit, white hydraulics owner and the majority lowriding is mexicans and blacks hahaha. :biggrin: 


fuck it, I didn't want to resort to this, but he's a *******, there!!! LOL hahaha


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 3 2005, 04:48 PM~3744740
> *I would like to know what makes Pitbull Hydraulics different from any other brand?
> *


i you want too stop in , ill show you the diff.


----------



## juandik

hit him in the eye brent
:thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2005, 09:05 AM~3744764
> *The owner. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

:uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 3 2005, 12:02 PM~3745120
> *hit him in the eye brent
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

got a price list worked up yet?>


----------



## 85REGAL

Brent all I can say is I hope you can handle the fame your line is going to bring you, and that you can stay as humbe and cool are you are now, then. :biggrin: 
Eric.

You know whats coming after the house bro!!! People are gonna be like "that's a single?"


----------



## HiLow63

:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 4 2005, 12:45 AM~3746318
> *got a price list worked up yet?>
> *


yes sir , call me anytime :biggrin:


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 3 2005, 09:30 AM~3744845
> *What makes pitbull hydraulics different is that the owner is white...
> 
> wait:
> 
> CCE-white
> Pro Hopper-white
> Xtreme-white
> Showtime-white
> black magic-white...
> 
> Funny shit, white hydraulics owner and the majority lowriding is mexicans and blacks hahaha.  :biggrin:
> fuck it, I didn't want to resort to this, but he's a *******, there!!! LOL hahaha
> *


Damn why does it matter. You make lowriding look one sided.


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2005, 08:05 AM~3744764
> *The owner. :biggrin:
> *



the Q is what makes them a better quality? customer service is nice, but the product is what will make or break you. so what makes them a higher quality compared to the other companies- or compareable to the other companies?

peace


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Sep 4 2005, 07:28 AM~3749052
> *the Q is what makes them a better quality? customer service is nice, but the product is what will make or break you. so what makes them a higher quality compared to the other companies- or compareable to the other companies?
> 
> peace
> *



Yep... Ports, Seals, Coils, Dumps, Motors, Pumpheads, etc. What are the specs? For example are you using Saco motors, or did you design your own? Thanks for any info.


Steve


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Sep 3 2005, 08:39 PM~3747709
> *Damn why does it matter. You make lowriding look one sided.
> *



bro, i'm fucking around with my boys from Kentucky... I have nothing but mad love for them. I met them in St. Louis, Pitbull, Alex, and Walt (mississippi) have came to my house and are part family, so all the *******, white, kkk, jokes are nothing but bullshit joking... If they ever cracked a mexican joke on me, I wouldn't care bc they are fam. Timmay, big pimpin, yetti, all those guys are personal friends, so if I am messing around, don't worry, its nothing but love... Anyway Mr. Windex, just put amonia on your water and add some blue die, and you just made windex :0 (now that's some green peace shit right there LOL)



Nacho


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 4 2005, 11:34 AM~3749576
> *bro, i'm fucking around with my boys from Kentucky... I have nothing but mad love for them. I met them in St. Louis, Pitbull, Alex, and Walt (mississippi) have came to my house and are part family, so all the *******, white, kkk, jokes are nothing but bullshit joking... If they ever cracked a mexican joke on me, I wouldn't care bc they are fam. Timmay, big pimpin, yetti, all those guys are personal friends, so if I am messing around, don't worry, its nothing but love... Anyway Mr. Windex, just put amonia on your water and add some blue die, and you just made windex  :0 (now that's some green peace shit right there LOL)
> Nacho
> *


 Exactly!!! Let me illistrate for you... Hey Nacho... How's the roofing business going these days?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 4 2005, 10:27 PM~3750760
> *Exactly!!! Let me illistrate for you... Hey Nacho... How's the roofing business going these days?
> *


aaawwwwww , that some funny shit :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 4 2005, 05:20 PM~3749432
> *Yep...  Ports, Seals, Coils, Dumps, Motors, Pumpheads, etc.  What are the specs? For example are you using Saco motors, or did you design your own?  Thanks for any info.
> Steve
> *


yes ive got some new saco motors and prestolite , new pump heads on the way .... sorry not going into specs , im gonna let the cars do the proving at the shows , no better proof than that , im not gonna set on here and debate the differances with everyone , they are gonna see it .... just watch for the cars with it in the trunk ...... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 4 2005, 09:34 AM~3749576
> *bro, i'm fucking around with my boys from Kentucky... I have nothing but mad love for them. I met them in St. Louis, Pitbull, Alex, and Walt (mississippi) have came to my house and are part family, so all the *******, white, kkk, jokes are nothing but bullshit joking... If they ever cracked a mexican joke on me, I wouldn't care bc they are fam. Timmay, big pimpin, yetti, all those guys are personal friends, so if I am messing around, don't worry, its nothing but love... Anyway Mr. Windex, just put amonia on your water and add some blue die, and you just made windex  :0 (now that's some green peace shit right there LOL)
> Nacho
> *


whats up ****** :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 3 2005, 12:50 PM~3745084
> *i you want too stop in , ill show you the diff.
> *



Why pay the difference if you can't tell the difference. :biggrin: 

That is on a commercial only KY homies know. The Shane Company.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 4 2005, 01:27 PM~3750760
> *Exactly!!! Let me illistrate for you... Hey Nacho... How's the roofing business going these days?
> *


HELL NAW! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 4 2005, 01:27 PM~3750760
> *Exactly!!! Let me illistrate for you... Hey Nacho... How's the roofing business going these days?
> *



actually good, i'm teaching kids @ the elementary school hahaa


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 4 2005, 08:02 PM~3752467
> *whats up ****** :biggrin:
> *



what's up my spaghetti eating mario brothers homie LOL


----------



## showandgo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey nacho do you do light electrical work. if so i need someone to............................................................










































hold the lantern on my front lawn. lol you mean jokes like this. see you in vegas


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 10:58 AM~3755457
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey nacho do you do light electrical work. if so i need someone to............................................................
> hold the lantern on my front lawn. lol you mean jokes like this. see you in vegas
> *



funny thing is that you being an italian, you think you're white luiggi hahaha

Passame da raviolli's peetbull hahaha


----------



## showandgo

lol :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 12:01 PM~3755788
> *lol :biggrin:
> *



I really enjoy having you guys as my friends man... no doubt about it... I think when people are secure about their nationality it makes it more fun because you can joke around shit like that... 


Ciao mio amico... ciao a tutti.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 4 2005, 02:27 PM~3750760
> *Exactly!!! Let me illistrate for you... Hey Nacho... How's the roofing business going these days?
> *


MAN,I'MA HIENZ 57.....
AND IF THERE IS A MEXICAN IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD.....
























HE, BETTER HAVE A WEED WACKER IN HIS HAND....HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 12:08 PM~3755827
> *I really enjoy having you guys as my friends man... no doubt about it... I think when people are secure about their nationality it makes it more fun because you can joke around shit like that...
> Ciao mio amico... ciao a tutti.
> *


your right homie no doubt and no disrespect its all in fun for real. and what is that bullshit you said at the end and brent you got my special pump for my single :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 10:36 PM~3756329
> *your right homie no doubt and no disrespect its all in fun for real. and what is that bullshit you said at the end and brent you got my special pump for my single  :biggrin:
> *


sssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhh !


----------



## 85REGAL

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

85Regal<---- Single Pump Bumper Maulin in 06 :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 5 2005, 01:34 PM~3756323
> *MAN,I'MA HIENZ 57.....
> AND IF THERE IS A MEXICAN IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD.....
> HE, BETTER HAVE A WEED WACKER IN HIS HAND....HAHAHA :biggrin:
> *



too funny... cuss you are red like a mofo hahaa


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 01:36 PM~3756329
> *your right homie no doubt and no disrespect its all in fun for real. and what is that bullshit you said at the end and brent you got my special pump for my single  :biggrin:
> *



he doesn't sell 1" penis pumps bro... LOL


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Immortal Cutty

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 5 2005, 04:19 PM~3756550
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



sup neil :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 02:14 PM~3756527
> *he doesn't sell 1" penis pumps bro... LOL
> *


why did you buy them all


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Sep 5 2005, 04:39 PM~3756619
> *sup neil :biggrin:
> *


 Whats up man???


----------



## Immortal Cutty

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 5 2005, 04:44 PM~3756639
> *Whats up man???
> *



chillin just getting to go back to work tomorrow been off for 1 1/2 months


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

you goin back??? glad to see things lookin good. They are lookin good right?


----------



## Immortal Cutty

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 5 2005, 04:51 PM~3756673
> *you goin back??? glad to see things lookin good. They are lookin good right?
> *



yeah so far everythig seems to be going back to normal :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 11:41 PM~3756625
> *why did you buy them all
> *


i only wonder what its like when you 2 are together , some funny shit :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for real thats messed up kinda scary


----------



## ENVIUS

hey you guys sell slowdowns? im looking for the parker style 3/8s with the turn knob on them or the water facet style ones...hit me up with a price shipped for 2 if you have them thanks


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 01:11 PM~3755509
> *Passame da raviolli's peetbull hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 03:36 PM~3756329
> *and brent you got my special pump for my single  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, i thought the special pump was for my 4??? :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 03:25 PM~3756827
> *lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: for real thats messed up kinda scary
> *



hahahaa lots of fun...


----------



## mab69us

anyone know that ugly black caprice that rools around louisville the one with juice and all the locks busted out


----------



## Prez of the I

Hey walt, tight ass Caddy, the phones wont let me call you due to the hurricanes. check out the 64 I was telling you about. Give me a call again (708) 715-3355


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Sep 6 2005, 08:01 PM~3762108
> *Hey walt, tight ass Caddy, the phones wont let me call you due to the hurricanes.  check out the 64 I was telling you about.  Give me a call again (708) 715-3355
> *


nnnnnnniiice :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Yeah it is!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

What up homies?? INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

that car was at dropfest this year


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

I WANT A T- SHIRT!


----------



## yetti

Took pics of a complete pump but he hasn't posted them yet. :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 7 2005, 09:58 PM~3772716
> *Took pics of a complete pump but he hasn't posted them yet. :angry:
> *



I will take a pic of one Friday, or should I say pics of more than one pump. :0


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

You think they're ready Timmy?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 7 2005, 10:10 PM~3772856
> *You think they're ready Timmy?
> *



Not even close homie. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

I'm ready I'm ready 

I just need to consult Mr Hardlines......and then I will be having some custom shit done :0 I will be getting at ya SOON Brent :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 7 2005, 10:08 PM~3773333
> *Not even close homie.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

dan is still working on the website too ......... www.pitbullhydraulics.com.........keep an eye on it


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 9 2005, 02:17 AM~3781182
> *dan is still working on the website too ......... www.pitbullhydraulics.com.........keep an eye on it
> *


the master speaks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Dan... YOU'RE THE WEAKEST LINK!


----------



## snoopdan

Im trying to find someone to weld on some cylanders to my ride. I left a message for Brent but never got a call back. I have a 2 pump, 4 dump CCE setup that I can install myself, but I dont have a shop to weld on the mounts... plus I just moved to Kentucky so I dont know anyone so it makes getting anything done a real pain in the ass. I went by Cool Cars but they're wanting too much to just weld on some mounts and springs. I wish someone would call me back, email me, or send smoke signals :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 9 2005, 01:15 PM~3783477
> *Im trying to find someone to weld on some cylanders to my ride.  I left a message for Brent but never got a call back.  I have a 2 pump, 4 dump CCE setup that I can install myself, but I dont have a shop to weld on the mounts... plus I just moved to Kentucky so I dont know anyone so it makes getting anything done a real pain in the ass.  I went by Cool Cars but they're wanting too much to just weld on some mounts and springs.  I wish someone would call me back, email me, or send smoke signals  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i reccomend timdog for this venture!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 9 2005, 03:19 PM~3783497
> *i reccomend timdog for this venture!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:

I don't know how to weld.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 01:26 PM~3783539
> *:dunno:
> 
> I don't know how to weld.
> *


i've dont my share of subframed leaf spring cars.... it's your turn....i got faith in ya!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 9 2005, 03:31 PM~3783569
> *i've dont my share of subframed leaf spring cars.... it's your turn....i got faith in ya!!! :biggrin:
> *



Either way you would be doing it because I would probably be calling you. :biggrin: But no thanks I have enough to do.


----------



## snoopdan

does this mean someone will help me 

well its not for my Nova,....Its going on my corvette that has alumnium wishbones on front, fiberglass leafs in back. 

Please dont make me go back to CCE 


Id like to bring the car by and have someone look at what can be done, im available any time really...just PM me or email me at [email protected] and lets set something up. ... im just sitting around all evening with nothing to do, id like someone to check out what needs to be done at the very least.


----------



## juandik

you welding machine has a hi jacker sticker on it :around:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 9 2005, 03:31 PM~3783956
> *you welding machine has a hi jacker sticker on it :around:
> *



Your welder probably has a "KISS" sticker on it! :around: :tongue:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 9 2005, 04:34 PM~3783969
> *Your welder probably has a "KISS" sticker on it!  :around:  :tongue:
> *



It's Meatloaf dammit. :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

heard pittbull done a 60 impala frame here recently.... heard its one sick frame......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I cant wait to get my PITBULL products in my trunk! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 08:26 PM~3785074
> *I cant wait to get my PITBULL products in my trunk! :thumbsup:
> *



Great choice. :biggrin:  

I get my stuff next week, it is getting polished. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:uh:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 9 2005, 10:31 PM~3783956
> *you welding machine has a hi jacker sticker on it :around:
> *


yeah , im getting ready to take care of that ,lol ........... bought it when jay = scrub city went out .......... i still have reds and cce stickers on my tool box from when i worked for them back in the day , cant deni my history , but can change my future ! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

The building up yet?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 9 2005, 09:02 PM~3785203
> *yeah , im getting ready to take care of that ,lol ........... bought it when jay = scrub city went out .......... i still have reds and cce stickers on my tool box from when  i worked for them back in the day , cant deni my history , but can change my future !    :biggrin:
> *


I remeber when you worked at CCE, you looked at my Purple Caprice, :uh: LOL

[attachmentid=271521]


----------



## juandik

my welding machine says drop and destroy.suacide doors .com.

.
.pit bull if a ****** could get some love on a sticker.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 10 2005, 07:04 AM~3786496
> *my welding machine says drop and destroy.suacide doors .com.
> 
> .
> .pit bull if a ****** could get some love on a sticker.
> *


gotcha , ill send one with the t shirts this week ..... im gonna mail them to cp ...


----------



## SixFourClownin

I went out to Brents tonight, and all I have to say is DAMN! 

Nice shit, really thought out components, QUALITY! 

Cant wait to get that shit in my trunk!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 10 2005, 09:37 PM~3790456
> *gotcha , ill send one with the t shirts this week ..... im gonna mail them to cp ...
> *


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 01:51 AM~3791111
> *I went out to Brents tonight, and all I have to say is DAMN!
> 
> Nice shit, really thought out components, QUALITY!
> 
> Cant wait to get that shit in my trunk!
> *



You have seen the light my son. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 10:00 AM~3792013
> *You have seen the light my son.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, father, now grant me 1 wish, I wish I had all my money ready so I can leave his shop with all my shit! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 10:11 AM~3792048
> *Yes, father, now grant me 1 wish, I wish I had all my money ready so I can leave his shop with all my shit!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *



I wish I could help you, but I am peeling off some change myself. :biggrin: Pics next week. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 10:40 AM~3792139
> *I wish I could help you, but I am peeling off some change myself.  :biggrin:  Pics next week.  :0
> *


Are you working on the Monte?


----------



## WSL63

Mark Rose says Buy Pitbull Hydraulicssssssssssssssssssssssss.. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Dlinehustler is getting rid of his Mini Bar to put Pitbull in his trunk............ :0 :biggrin: Buy Now..................... :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 11 2005, 10:39 AM~3792367
> *Mark Rose says Buy Pitbull Hydraulicssssssssssssssssssssssss.. :biggrin:
> *












Pibull Hydraulics are the shit...


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^not the mini bar :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 11 2005, 03:52 PM~3793559
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :roflmao:  :roflmao: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^not the mini bar  :roflmao:
> *



Yeah......but sorry I have to keep the mini bar  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

PITBULL Hydraulics, for the SERIOUS lowrider.


----------



## mab69us

Does That Weak ass Black 90s Caprice In Louisville Have Pitbull In It :dunno:
HE Says He Does But If He Does I Am Gonna Stay AWAY From Palatka Road :0 LOL


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by mab69us_@Sep 12 2005, 07:57 AM~3796395
> *Does That Weak ass Black 90s Caprice  In Louisville Have Pitbull In It :dunno:
> HE Says He Does But If He Does I Am Gonna Stay AWAY From Palatka Road  :0 LOL
> *


nope , but if you want you can come to palatka rd , ill show you something that does :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mab69us

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 11 2005, 11:16 PM~3796474
> *nope , but if you want you can come to palatka rd , ill show you something that does :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

























:biggrin: 

I Need To COme Over There And Get A piston Pump In My Drop Top Regal 

How Much For 4 Backing Plates Couse the Ones In THe Pics Look Big And Good n thick :biggrin:

One more thing need some help with your site i will help for some hook ups i am a pro


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=274079]
who is the greaser working on the pitbull??????? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

if all goes well this will be sporting the new pitbull line :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 12 2005, 04:15 PM~3799065
> *if all goes well this will be sporting the new pitbull line :biggrin:
> *


PITBULL HYDRAULICS................ QUALITY! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 05:44 PM~3799719
> *PITBULL HYDRAULICS................ QUALITY! :thumbsup:
> *



Damn Skippy. :biggrin: I am very anxious for Brent to call me and and tell me to come get my stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 04:44 PM~3799719
> *PITBULL HYDRAULICS................ QUALITY! :thumbsup:
> *




You said it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

I tried to tell these people. They will get the picture soon enough. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

i just heard that the silver wagon from washington was named the pitbull,too? didn't homie know that name was sowed up ...better change his name to mack eleven or somethan.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Often imitated... But NEVER duplicated!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 12 2005, 05:02 PM~3799831
> *...better change his name to mack eleven or somethan.
> *



Damn he brought out the old mack-10 shit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 12 2005, 02:56 PM~3798948
> *[attachmentid=274079]
> who is the greaser  working on the pitbull??????? :biggrin:
> *


Oh, thats the homie "Slick Rock"..... you ever met him? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 12 2005, 10:15 PM~3799065
> *if all goes well this will be sporting the new pitbull line :biggrin:
> *


fukn nim ,got all the dam rides , are you sure you arent from kc , lol :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 13 2005, 01:44 AM~3800596
> *Oh, thats the homie "Slick Rock"..... you ever met him?  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


mr slick rock to you , lol ..............................................fukr :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Are my beautiful pumps ready? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

fuck pitbull
























































i didnt get my pump i ordered today. jp sir congrats on the new line, wish you the best of luck homie. just when you get all rich and famous dont forget us little people


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 12 2005, 08:09 PM~3800815
> *Are my beautiful pumps ready?  :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait to see mine either! :cheesy:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 12 2005, 04:44 PM~3800596
> *Oh, thats the homie "Slick Rock"..... you ever met him?  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahah he said SLICK ROCK...

i remember that...hahah :biggrin: 

Senor slick rock :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 13 2005, 12:01 AM~3800742
> *fukn nim ,got all the dam rides , are you sure you arent from kc , lol :biggrin:
> *


He's welcome in K C anytime,good luck with your line brother,and thanks for the shout out on the new truucha. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 12 2005, 07:01 PM~3800742
> *fukn nim ,got all the dam rides , are you sure you arent from kc , lol :biggrin:
> *


Naw homie Chicago all the way.this is the car Bruce talked to you about :biggrin: it will have a new paint job and new interior by next year and a full frame wrap.chrome undercaridge if all goes well if not that can wait till the next year :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

OH AND I FORGOT TO MENTION ON THE BUMPER WITH THE BEST OF THE MIDWEST PIT BULL HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 13 2005, 06:35 AM~3803890
> *OH AND I FORGOT TO MENTION ON THE BUMPER WITH THE BEST OF THE MIDWEST PIT BULL HYDRAULICS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 12 2005, 09:22 PM~3801806
> *fuck pitbull
> 
> *


Isn't that called beastiality or something like that?? Man, you Detroit guys are really out there..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 12 2005, 03:08 PM~3799873
> *Often imitated... But NEVER duplicated!!!
> *



I will say this hes using one of THEE best lowrider hydraulic machinist in the country. Good Luck again Brent i think the midwest will be a WHOLE lot better with your product out there


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2005, 03:14 PM~3805985
> *I will say this hes using one of THEE best lowrider hydraulic machinist in the country. Good Luck again Brent i think the midwest will be a WHOLE lot better with your product out there
> *



Do they say PITBULL on the blocks? Then they are not duplicated. Same machining or not.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 13 2005, 12:23 PM~3806054
> *Do they say PITBULL on the blocks?  Then they are not duplicated.  Same machining or not.
> *



Like I said he uses THEE best machinist out there some people take things the wrong way so you gotta be careful what you say or you will get BEEPED on the 2 way :0 I will reiterate it again *I WISH BRENT THE BEST OF LUCK AND HIS PRODUCT IS FAR SUPERIOR TO ANYTHING THE MIDWEST HAS SEEN EVER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2005, 04:15 PM~3807447
> *Like I said he uses THEE best machinist out there some people take things the wrong way so you gotta be careful what you say or you will get BEEPED on the 2 way  :0  I will reiterate it again I WISH BRENT THE BEST OF LUCK AND HIS PRODUCT IS FAR SUPERIOR TO ANYTHING THE MIDWEST HAS SEEN EVER!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

Buy Now.................


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 13 2005, 05:22 PM~3807962
> *Buy Now.................
> *


Tell Dan to post the whole pump. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2005, 12:15 AM~3807447
> *Like I said he uses THEE best machinist out there some people take things the wrong way so you gotta be careful what you say or you will get BEEPED on the 2 way  :0  I will reiterate it again I WISH BRENT THE BEST OF LUCK AND HIS PRODUCT IS FAR SUPERIOR TO ANYTHING THE MIDWEST HAS SEEN EVER!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol , thanks brent  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 13 2005, 05:50 AM~3802444
> *He's welcome in K C anytime,good luck with your line brother,and thanks for the shout out on the new truucha. :biggrin:
> *


thanks man , let me know if i can help you guys out .......... i was compairing nim too justin and dan , they have enough lowriders a piece to have there own car show , if they ever finish them .... lol


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 13 2005, 04:34 PM~3808053
> *thanks man , let me know if i can help you guys out .......... i was compairing nim too justin and dan , they have enough lowriders a piece to have there own car show , if they ever finish them .... lol
> *



and i just sold nim a new project that arrived today the west and midwest working together :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

My stuff ready Brent? I can come pick it up Thursday if so.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2005, 07:40 PM~3808103
> *and i just sold nim a new project that arrived today the west and midwest working together  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what its all about baby!


----------



## chevymalibu

can someone put a video clip what this pumps do.
Also is pitbull going to Las Vegas ?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 13 2005, 06:34 PM~3808053
> *thanks man , let me know if i can help you guys out .......... i was compairing nim too justin and dan , they have enough lowriders a piece to have there own car show , if they ever finish them .... lol
> *



"This isnt junkyard wars , were LOWRIDING !" :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Windex

what kind of kits do you have? Competition, Street, etc.?


----------



## BIGTONY

So is he gunna come out with his version of the piston pump


----------



## juandik

he did that first and it is bad ass real deal


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Sep 14 2005, 06:17 AM~3810388
> *what kind of kits do you have? Competition, Street, etc.?
> *


street pumps i think , are the ones missing backplates , bearing end caps , ect .. we dont sell pumps missing parts ...... i guess you would say competition , if your comparing to other companys ........


----------



## OneStopCustoms

I wouldn't even call it competition... I would just call it; A Complete Hydraulic System... It includes everything... No fucking additions, no nothing... Everything is already with a set price...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 14 2005, 11:56 AM~3812529
> *I wouldn't even call it competition... I would just call it; A Complete Hydraulic System... It includes everything... No fucking additions, no nothing... Everything is already with a set price...
> *


1 price, thats all! The best, that all you get! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Brent's brother was just in here getting some sandpaper and polishing wheels, polishing my shit out! :0 I cant wait!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 14 2005, 09:25 AM~3812674
> *Brent's brother was just in here getting some sandpaper and polishing wheels, polishing my shit out! :0 I cant wait!
> *



I saw your paint shop ad on a motorcycle magazine... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 14 2005, 12:29 PM~3812693
> *I saw your paint shop ad on a motorcycle magazine...  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah! The Horse?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 14 2005, 09:45 AM~3812809
> *Yeah! The Horse?
> *



not sure bro... it had a lot of old style bikes... rat rod style...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 14 2005, 06:15 AM~3810375
> *"This isnt junkyard wars , were LOWRIDING !"    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


lowriding 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Good service and honesty.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 13 2005, 11:14 PM~3810972
> *So is he gunna come out with his version of the piston pump
> *


Since it got ignored?????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2005, 05:51 AM~3811754
> *he did that first and it is bad ass real deal
> *


i think this was the answer you were looking for tony but since i know you so well im sure you want pictures


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 14 2005, 10:06 PM~3818181
> *i think this was the answer you were looking for tony but since i know you so well im sure you want pictures
> *


IF WHAT DUDE WROTE WAS TO ME IS HE SAYING THAT PITPAL MADE THE FIRST PISTON CAUSE HE WORTE "HE DID THAT FIRST"??? AND YES I WANNA SEE PICS


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

i think he refered to making his piston pump first then made the other products


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 14 2005, 10:13 PM~3818223
> *i think he refered to making his piston pump first then made the other products
> *


that makes sense now thanks chipper anyways ya i wanna see pics someone also post up the pics of when the monte had the al crane piston pumps in it with the motors up on the front gates that was a tight pic


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

this is all you get chipper


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

is this the one you wanted ?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 14 2005, 10:23 PM~3818303
> *is this the one you wanted ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep


----------



## Individualsms

THATS NOT AN AL CRANE PISTON PUMP!!


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 12:46 AM~3815876
> *Good service and honesty.
> *


And don't forget ...Good TELEPHONE SUOPPORT! LOL!  Thanx again bro!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Sep 15 2005, 11:45 AM~3820196
> *THATS NOT AN AL CRANE PISTON PUMP!!
> *


No it isn't  Nobody ever knows the facts.


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 05:20 PM~3820421
> *No it isn't    Nobody ever knows the facts.
> *


Yo Timdog, get your ass back to your Fleetwood topic and post some more pics! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 15 2005, 12:21 PM~3820425
> *Yo Timdog, get your ass back to your Fleetwood topic and post some more pics! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

quick question.Does anyone know how wide a hopping mesuring stick is?
lets say if I build one that 100 inches tall how wide should the stick be.Thanks


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 15 2005, 12:38 PM~3820547
> *quick question.Does anyone know how wide a hopping mesuring stick is?
> lets say if I build one that 100 inches tall how wide should the stick be.Thanks
> *


Yeah I wanna know too! :biggrin:

Maybee 2 foot or 2-1/2 foot :dunno:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:14 PM~3818229
> *that makes sense now thanks chipper anyways ya i wanna see pics someone also post up the pics of when the monte had the al crane piston pumps in it with the motors up on the front gates that was a tight pic
> *



Pitbull doesn't get his machining done by Al Crane, not even the piston pumps... He gets his machining done in KY and 1 other place... 

He had his piston kit 1st... funny thing, I heard about his piston kit way before black magic announced theirs... I guess that's why pitbull has always done major inches in KY... 

Anyway, RICK!!! I'll be in portland pretty soon...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 11:45 AM~3820596
> *Yeah I wanna know too! :biggrin:
> 
> Maybee 2 foot or 2-1/2 foot :dunno:
> *


yea thats what I was guessing too


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=277585]
know's his pitbull facts!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 15 2005, 10:54 AM~3821104
> *[attachmentid=277585]
> know's his pitbull facts!!!! :thumbsup:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and you better get it right fucker LOl hahaha, THIS IS OG MOFOKEN NACHO!!! hahaha


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 11:57 AM~3821134
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and you better get it right fucker LOl hahaha, THIS IS OG MOFOKEN NACHO!!! hahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah!!!!!! whatever he said!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 15 2005, 11:20 AM~3821337
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    yeah!!!!!!  whatever he said!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm thinking of just buying a freaking plane ticket to the KY and see who the f-ck you are hahaa... well, actually, a friend of mine bought her house in Louisville and wants me to go visit her hehehe... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 03:47 PM~3821904
> *:biggrin: I'm thinking of just buying a freaking plane ticket to the KY and see who the f-ck you are hahaa... well, actually, a friend of mine bought her house in Louisville and wants me to go visit her hehehe...  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 12:49 PM~3821913
> *:wave:
> *




TIMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sup neighbor how are you doing???


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 03:52 PM~3821924
> *TIMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sup neighbor how are you doing???
> *



Busy busy. :biggrin: And you?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 12:52 PM~3821928
> *Busy busy.  :biggrin:  And you?
> *



taking a break from teaching this lil girl how to read english... sheesh a native spanish speaker... So i have to work with her 24/7... she's doing a mexican flag right now hehehe... 


VIVA MEXICO PUTOS!!!


HEY!!! Imma ask my girl for her address to see if she lives far away from you guys... I know she's in Louisville...


----------



## caranto

come on over bro..... me , tim,the uce,and the "I " guys will have a clan party for you!!!!! :biggrin: we will have a ho-down!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 15 2005, 04:04 PM~3822010
> *come on over bro.....  me , tim,the uce,and the "I " guys will have a clan party for you!!!!!  :biggrin:  we will have a ho-down!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 15 2005, 04:04 PM~3822010
> *come on over bro.....  me , tim,the uce,and the "I " guys will have a clan party for you!!!!!  :biggrin:  we will have a ho-down!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeeee hawwww! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 15 2005, 01:04 PM~3822010
> *come on over bro.....  me , tim,the uce,and the "I " guys will have a clan party for you!!!!!  :biggrin:  we will have a ho-down!!!! :biggrin:
> *













you guys in the day time during your Klan meeting:










you guys in during your klan preaching:









you klan members taking your girlfriends out on a date hahaa, I heard gas was high up there...


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 01:23 PM~3822154
> *Yeeee hawwww! :biggrin:
> *



OMG, the girl from KY speaks with a thick midwestern accent... I think that's what turned me on hahaha LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms

timmays sicada collection hehehe...


I heard pitbull bought it though?!?!?!


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=277710]

is 1 crazy mofo!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 15 2005, 01:51 PM~3822328
> *[attachmentid=277710]
> 
> is 1 crazy mofo!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: thank you :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES

Whats up say how much are you letting a 2 pump set-ups go for?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 09:48 AM~3820624
> *Pitbull doesn't get his machining done by Al Crane, not even the piston pumps... He gets his machining done in KY and 1 other place...
> 
> He had his piston kit 1st... funny thing, I heard about his piston kit way before black magic announced theirs... I guess that's why pitbull has always done major inches in KY...
> 
> Anyway, RICK!!! I'll be in portland pretty soon...
> *


I know nobody get there maching done with al crane anymore but from what i know and i may be wrong in the early day pitbull had the al crane piston or the identical thing since al made alot of peoples parts no matter what name was on them shit im in washing ton and i had a piston pump before black magic released there to


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2005, 06:10 PM~3823757
> *I know nobody get there maching done with al crane anymore but from what i know and i may be wrong in the early day pitbull had the al crane piston or the identical thing since al made alot of peoples parts no matter what name was on them shit im in washing ton and i had a piston pump before black magic released there to
> *


You don't NEED a piston pump to do 50's. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 15 2005, 06:28 PM~3824360
> *You don't NEED a piston pump to do 50's. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I know this but it does help out on the use of parts atleast for me anyways


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:51 PM~3824522
> *I know this but it does help out on the use of parts atleast for me anyways
> *


Just messing with ya'll WASHINGTON boys. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEW LINE OF HYDRAULICS. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

I got my PITBULL offical t-shirt today.........Thanks Brent :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2005, 03:40 AM~3625063
> *lets be honest it doesnt take much really to have your own hydros engrave your backing plate have a block made slap an adex some parker fittings a saco motor and a marzzochi and u got your own pumps basically not much involved. that 4 pump setup looks nice but save up and get some adex's you will be able to leave your car locked up over night lol
> *


i agree its clean but also look at them old ass bearing end caps on the motors but i guess u gotta start somewhere good luck with the new product


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2005, 05:10 PM~3823757
> *I know nobody get there maching done with al crane anymore but from what i know and i may be wrong in the early day pitbull had the al crane piston or the identical thing since al made alot of peoples parts no matter what name was on them shit im in washing ton and i had a piston pump before black magic released there to
> *




true... but if you were to see his pistons up close you'll see that the machining is different... his piston is different... so really, its not an al crane pump...


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Sep 16 2005, 12:34 AM~3825807
> *i agree its clean but also look at them old ass bearing end caps on the motors  but i guess u gotta start somewhere good luck with the new product
> *



Those are gone now. :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 15 2005, 10:18 PM~3825707
> *I got my PITBULL offical t-shirt today.........Thanks Brent  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah Me 2............................Thanks..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 15 2005, 10:18 PM~3825707
> *I got my PITBULL offical t-shirt today.........Thanks Brent  :thumbsup:
> *


Where's mine Brent? I bought a frame does that count??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 09:48 PM~3825899
> *true... but if you were to see his pistons up close you'll see that the machining is different... his piston is different... so really, its not an al crane pump...
> *


Ok post up pics stop holding out can we get the all apart pics too like ther has been of other piston pumps and whats the prices??


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 16 2005, 07:23 AM~3826931
> *Ok post up pics stop holding out can we get the all apart pics too like ther has been of other piston pumps and whats the prices??
> *



When I pic mine up I will post plenty of pics, but I don't have piston pumps.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

VIVA MEX<span style=\'color:red\'>ICO CABRONES!!!</span>


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one nacho


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Hey Brent!!! I don't like pitbulls because they are very dangerous... can I get a poodle or chihuahua on my pressure plate? I'll feel more safe 



:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 16 2005, 01:23 PM~3826931
> *Ok post up pics stop holding out can we get the all apart pics too like ther has been of other piston pumps and whats the prices??
> *


my first piston tank was givin too me , by big walt ........ about 3 - 4 years ago i was at street toyz , big walts shop in jackson mississippi , and told him about an idea i had , to make a tank ................. he said , ohhhh really ? do you wanna see one ? he told me he had it made in the late 80s , and to take it and try it .. he said he didnt need it to put a car on its bumper ...... so , im NOT sure who did it first , but im SURE who it wasnt ! just for the record al crane did not make my tank ........ i put my small touches to it and have a machinist make them here local , i havent seen a tank yet that matches it internally or externally , and is as safe or made of top quality materials or even well thouht out as this one ..... very expensive , and will not sell to just anyone , i dont have time to train every newby how to use it , without them hurting themselves , and ive already herd it happened to another company , i ve got to sleep at night not worrying about that shit ... :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 16 2005, 08:02 PM~3830614
> *my first piston tank was givin too me , by big walt ........ about 3 - 4 years ago i was at street toyz , big walts shop in jackson mississippi , and told him about an idea i had , to make a tank ................. he said , ohhhh really ?  do you wanna see one ? he told me he had it made in the late 80s , and to take it and try it .. he said he didnt need it to put a car on its bumper ...... so , im NOT sure who did it first , but im SURE who it wasnt ! just for the record al crane did not make my tank ........ i put my small touches to it and have a machinist make them here local , i havent seen a tank yet that matches it internally or externally , and  is as safe or made of top quality materials or even well thouht out as this one ..... very expensive , and will not sell to just anyone , i dont have time to train every newby how to use it , without them hurting themselves , and ive already herd it happened to another company , i ve got to sleep at night not worrying about that shit ... :biggrin:
> *


That right there says what kind of guy Brent is. He could sell that shit to make a qiuck $$ but chooses to be responsible business man!! That's a stand up guy. PEACE


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 16 2005, 08:02 PM~3830614
> *my first piston tank was givin too me , by big walt ........ about 3 - 4 years ago i was at street toyz , big walts shop in jackson mississippi , and told him about an idea i had , to make a tank ................. he said , ohhhh really ?  do you wanna see one ? he told me he had it made in the late 80s , and to take it and try it .. he said he didnt need it to put a car on its bumper ...... so , im NOT sure who did it first , but im SURE who it wasnt ! just for the record al crane did not make my tank ........ i put my small touches to it and have a machinist make them here local , i havent seen a tank yet that matches it internally or externally , and  is as safe or made of top quality materials or even well thouht out as this one ..... very expensive , and will not sell to just anyone , i dont have time to train every newby how to use it , without them hurting themselves , and ive already herd it happened to another company , i ve got to sleep at night not worrying about that shit ... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 16 2005, 06:02 PM~3830614
> *my first piston tank was givin too me , by big walt ........ about 3 - 4 years ago i was at street toyz , big walts shop in jackson mississippi , and told him about an idea i had , to make a tank ................. he said , ohhhh really ?  do you wanna see one ? he told me he had it made in the late 80s , and to take it and try it .. he said he didnt need it to put a car on its bumper ...... so , im NOT sure who did it first , but im SURE who it wasnt ! just for the record al crane did not make my tank ........ i put my small touches to it and have a machinist make them here local , i havent seen a tank yet that matches it internally or externally , and  is as safe or made of top quality materials or even well thouht out as this one ..... very expensive , and will not sell to just anyone , i dont have time to train every newby how to use it , without them hurting themselves , and ive already herd it happened to another company , i ve got to sleep at night not worrying about that shit ... :biggrin:
> *


I HERE YA SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION I GUESS ASSUMED THAT AL MADE YOUR TANK SINCE HE WAS A MAJOR PLAYER IN THE HYDO PART MACHINING FOR YEARS SO I MADE AN ASS OUT OF MY SELF LOL I AM NOT A NEWBIE TO THE HYDRO WORLD BUT YET I STILL HAVE ALOT TO LEARN SO IF YOU WOULDNT MIND POST UP YOUR PISTON OR IF YOU DONT WANT TO SHOW THE WORLD YOUR MODS TO IT MAYBE A PRIVATE VIEWING VIA EMAIL :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 13 2005, 04:27 PM~3807996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PitBull Congrats on the new line Man.... I wish you all the best on your new venture..... I got a couple of Q's though..... the motor end cap does not look vented??? or is the pitbull cut all the way through....hard to tell from the pic 

Also what type of Dump is that........ I have heard from a reliable source that the Italian Oil Systems that everyone luvs are now very very hard to come by.... and everyone can basically look for their blowproofs to go the way of the dinosaur.... is that the dump that you will be using in your kits??? On the outside it looks similar to something else???


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2005, 11:43 AM~3832514
> *I HERE YA SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION I GUESS ASSUMED THAT AL MADE YOUR TANK SINCE HE WAS A MAJOR PLAYER IN THE HYDO PART MACHINING FOR YEARS SO I MADE AN ASS OUT OF MY SELF LOL I AM NOT A NEWBIE TO THE HYDRO WORLD BUT YET I STILL HAVE ALOT TO LEARN SO IF YOU WOULDNT MIND POST UP YOUR PISTON OR IF YOU DONT WANT TO SHOW THE WORLD YOUR MODS TO IT MAYBE A PRIVATE VIEWING VIA EMAIL  :biggrin:
> *


post wasnt aimed at you tony , was just setting the record straight for eveyone , sorry man , i dont think i would be calling you a newby , lol :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Sep 17 2005, 12:20 PM~3832548
> *PitBull  Congrats on the new line Man.... I wish you all the best on your new venture..... I got a couple of Q's though..... the motor end cap does not look vented??? or is the pitbull cut all the way through....hard to tell from the pic
> 
> Also what type of Dump is that........ I have heard from a reliable source that the Italian Oil Systems that everyone luvs are now very very hard to come by.... and everyone can basically look for their blowproofs to go the way of the dinosaur.... is that the dump that you will be using in your kits??? On the outside it looks similar to something else???
> *


thanx slamnfx , the end caps are not vented to reduce chance of fire due to over heating the motor , cutting the oxygen off gives you less chance of fire , good observation ....... a different distributer (big walt ) of pitbull hyd supplied the dump and fittings for that kit ...


----------



## SLAMNFX

No O2 in the motor......Hmmmmm I see you really have put alot of your experience and thought into your new product.... Kudos.... homie.... Good luck again


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: ese es el pitbull hehehe :biggrin: 

translation:

:biggrin: that is the pitbull hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

To the homies in Louisville:


How far is Versailles from you guys? My girl friend told me its after frankfort and before lexington? so I need minutes/distance, w/e hahaha


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 17 2005, 07:37 PM~3833256
> *To the homies in Louisville:
> How far is Versailles from you guys? My girl friend told me its after frankfort and before lexington? so I need minutes/distance, w/e hahaha
> *


lexington is about 1 hour , if you haul ass 45 minutes .... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 16 2005, 06:11 AM~3826910
> *Where's mine Brent? I bought a frame does that count???  :biggrin:
> *


yea me too


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT BALL

i got to see pitbull stuff up close today, since jimmy got his in yesterday, i like the looks alot, and wish i got a 3x shirt sent to me since you sent jimmy one and not the rest of us at the shop any,

<== eight ball from show n go
i get to install the pitbull stuff in jimmys car next week,

send us some shirts too brent! 
3x'


----------



## ICECOLD63

Whatup Brent? INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE


----------



## Guest

Brent , 
Bob said he don't have a shirt for me yet


----------



## PITBULL

i only wish i could give shirts out free , it would be very expensive if i did that ,,.. ive already spent more than 900 in t-shirts alone ..... 15 bucks a shirt plus shipping , or the more you order the cheaper i can do ...... i have been sending shirts to some people who have bought parts ..... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yeah make all those fockers buy parts or 25 per shirt :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

by the way the shirts are the shit for everyone that doesnt have one lol :biggrin: and the product is very nice cant wait to try it this week. thanks brent


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 18 2005, 07:48 PM~3840078
> *by the way the shirts are the shit for everyone that doesnt have one lol :biggrin: and the product is very nice cant wait to try it this week. thanks brent
> *



has anyone ever told you that you look like a 



























person? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 18 2005, 08:36 PM~3839528
> *i only wish i could give shirts out free , it would be very expensive if i did that ,,.. ive already spent more than 900 in t-shirts alone ..... 15 bucks a shirt plus shipping , or the more you order the cheaper i can do ...... i have been sending shirts to some people who have bought parts ..... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN SO I AM CUT OFF  Well if the parts ever make it out to chicago , I'll take a look at em


----------



## SixFourClownin

My pumps should be ready "REAL" soon! I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 18 2005, 08:36 PM~3839528
> *i only wish i could give shirts out free , it would be very expensive if i did that ,,.. ive already spent more than 900 in t-shirts alone ..... 15 bucks a shirt plus shipping , or the more you order the cheaper i can do ...... i have been sending shirts to some people who have bought parts ..... :biggrin:
> *


How many wrapped frames does someone have to buy to qualify for the free shirt? :cheesy: 3X :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 19 2005, 01:42 PM~3841395
> *How many wrapped frames does someone have to buy to qualify for the free shirt?  :cheesy: 3X  :cheesy:
> *


yeah , you qualify :biggrin: ................. got the poster , nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 19 2005, 04:42 AM~3841395
> *How many wrapped frames does someone have to buy to qualify for the free shirt?  :cheesy: 3X  :cheesy:
> *



SMART ASS!!! :0 :biggrin: 


what's up JJ, how are you doing homie?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 19 2005, 06:53 AM~3841357
> *My pumps should be ready "REAL" soon! I cant wait!!!!!
> *


I hope mine will be.


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 19 2005, 06:42 AM~3841395
> *How many wrapped frames does someone have to buy to qualify for the free shirt?  :cheesy: 3X  :cheesy:
> *


I was thinking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Sep 19 2005, 09:21 PM~3846030
> *I was thinking the same thing :biggrin:
> *


1 FRAME PER X sounds fair


----------



## 83caddyhopper

i need some info on your pumps, im ready to convert over to a pitbull!!!!!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Most questions I would refer to Brent but I MAY be able to help you.


----------



## T BONE

I love this


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 19 2005, 08:30 PM~3846103
> *1 FRAME PER X sounds fair
> *


Does that mean I get a 2x T-shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Sep 19 2005, 09:01 PM~3846314
> *I love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup, i was there when Bob did that..... i wish he would have kept the original idea though!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JBhydros

who supplies Pitbull fittings and hose ?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Sep 19 2005, 07:01 PM~3846314
> *I love this
> *



hahaha, bad ass...


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Sep 20 2005, 07:44 AM~3849005
> *who supplies Pitbull fittings and hose ?
> *


u possably :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

I am all for it !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

Ha, Walter gave me a free t-shirt. But i'll hopefully be getting a Pitbull set-up in my new rag 64, so, I guess that will cover the t-shirt fee.


----------



## Individualsms

I GUESS YOU ARE THE BAD GUY NOW BRENT!


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Sep 20 2005, 05:53 PM~3852549
> *Ha, Walter gave me a free t-shirt. But i'll hopefully be getting a Pitbull set-up in my new rag 64, so, I guess that will cover the t-shirt fee.
> *


You finally got your rag 4 huh? i remember you talking about looking for one a while back... you back in MS yet?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2005, 05:33 AM~3863410
> *You finally got your rag 4 huh? i remember you talking about looking for one a while back... you back in MS yet?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2005, 02:33 PM~3863410
> *You finally got your rag 4 huh? i remember you talking about looking for one a while back... you back in MS yet?
> *


sup j , got something for ya be through there tomorrow , so hit me up


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 22 2005, 01:36 PM~3864759
> *sup j , got something for ya be through there tomorrow , so hit me up
> *



Got anything for me? :dunno:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

Well actually im down in Panama City, Fl now. But the 64 rag is back in Jackson getting the body work done to it and motor work. Yeah it took a while, I didn't know the people had sold my 63 convertible to someone in California, they were supposed to call me, but they never did and I took the money from that and got the ragtop. But I was gonna trade for a black 60 Impala that Walter had at his shop for the 63 because it wasn't selling, and I'm surprised it did. Hopefully, if the money is right the 64 will be done in March or April. 


So, how much a will 2-pump 6 battery pitbull set-up installed run?


----------



## 83caddyhopper

Sup Pitbull do yall sell slip units for driveshafts? if so pm me with some prices thanks


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Sep 21 2005, 06:07 AM~3854629
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 22 2005, 07:06 PM~3868078
> *:thumbsup:
> *


PISTOM PUMP PICS YET :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

What's up Brent? The Thunderbird will be done Saturday, I'll get dan to post some pics. All I can say is she's HOT. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2005, 07:12 PM~3868110
> *What's up Brent?  The Thunderbird will be done Saturday, I'll get dan to post some pics.  All I can say is she's HOT. :biggrin:
> *



:uh: throw some water so that it could cool down :uh:


----------



## caranto

bump for my homie brent!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 23 2005, 06:13 AM~3870727
> *bump for my homie brent!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: I don't think his wife is going to like you bumping him up... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 23 2005, 04:12 AM~3868110
> *What's up Brent?  The Thunderbird will be done Saturday, I'll get dan to post some pics.  All I can say is she's HOT. :biggrin:
> *


cant wait too see it , im sure its nice , i know your work !


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2005, 04:11 AM~3868109
> *PISTOM PUMP PICS YET :biggrin:
> *


 havent got my dvds yet ? lol :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 23 2005, 08:21 AM~3870873
> *:uh: I don't think his wife is going to like you bumping him up...  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


she is cool with it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Getting closer.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 23 2005, 08:42 AM~3871194
> *havent got my dvds yet ? lol :biggrin:
> *



That would be Big Nick in the NorthEast...


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 23 2005, 08:42 AM~3871197
> *she is cool with it!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



damn... 1st animals now other men... DANG LOL


----------



## timdog57

Thanks Brent. :0


----------



## lolow

for the third time any canadian distributor in mind or a sponsor :biggrin:


----------



## Individualsms

GIVE ME A CALL AND I CAN DISCUSS DISTRIBUTORSHIP WITH YOU.

877-969-0044 ASK FOR WALT.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 23 2005, 08:42 AM~3871194
> *havent got my dvds yet ? lol :biggrin:
> *


DVDs only dvds i got is PORN LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

the logo is tyght 2


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 23 2005, 09:40 AM~3871183
> *cant wait too see it , im sure its nice , i know your work !
> *


Here's a teaser off my phone. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 24 2005, 11:38 AM~3877244
> *Here's a teaser off my phone. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice f-cking phone


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 24 2005, 09:50 PM~3877472
> *nice f-cking phone
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Here's a few. :biggrin: 








The money shot. :0 








Another view.


----------



## lolow

nice ride


----------



## flaco78

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## juandik

:thumbsup: found my new stickers for my machine g.l.o :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 25 2005, 03:39 PM~3880512
> *Here's a few. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The money shot. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...CLEAN!


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 13 2005, 05:39 PM~3610865
> *There is a new and far superior line of hydraulics out now. The Website is still in it's early stages. However, several kits have been sold and installed. These componets are TOP QUALITY!!! NO CORNERS HAVE BEEN CUT IN ANY AREA OF THE MATERIALS/MANUFACTURING PROCESS. This line of hydraulics is brought to you by PITBULL/BRENT Builder of some of the highest Quality show/street hoppers out on the streets and in the PIT!!! If you are interested in a TOP QUALITY PRODUCT THAT WORKS AND PERFORMS AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS... Look No further. PITBULL HYDRAULICS Louisville, Kentucky 502-367-1956
> *


what kind of prices do they have? I'm wanting to do a 4 pump 10 battery coil overs and 30" telescopics ..... all chrome.... going full show and go with my 85' regal


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 25 2005, 04:39 PM~3880512
> *Here's a few. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The money shot. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks nice and clean .... good job jamie :thumbsup: i see dan already put more pics on the website ...


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 25 2005, 02:41 PM~3881589
> *mo pics please , looks nice and clean ....  good job jamie :thumbsup:
> *


Have to talk to Dan about that, ask about the video too. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

:0


----------



## yetti

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

what video too , hell ya ! dans getting some parts this week too , for his little play toy .........  hehhehheheehee


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 25 2005, 02:57 PM~3881653
> *what video too , hell ya ! dans getting some parts this week too , for his little play toy .........   hehhehheheehee
> *


I was hopping in the door alittle, wasn't hitting it for shit though, and alittle driving around. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

:0 NICE CAR :0


----------



## CaptainNasty

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 20 2005, 07:01 AM~3848751
> *Yup, i was there when Bob did that..... i wish he would have kept the original idea though!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea, i'll never forget that shit......that was a great weekend.
how you doing down there J?


----------



## CaptainNasty

Equipment looks great Brent!
maybe in the future I will be hitting you up for some pumps, until then good luck homie


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## 85REGAL

Great job Jamie, super clean install :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

Who did the matching paint for the rims? that sets the car off great


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

LOOKIN GOOD  
BIG PROPS TO THE DOWN IV LIFE CREW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 26 2005, 08:09 PM~3889634
> *Who did the matching paint for the rims? that sets the car off great
> *


Powdercoated....matched by homeboyz. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2005, 05:03 AM~3890629
> *Powdercoated....matched by homeboyz.  :biggrin:
> *


cant really tell , but is that you gettin down in the avatar ? lol ..... i hope it is ....lmao


----------



## timdog57

Dammit Dan fix the website. My avatar disappeared.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 01:55 AM~3897210
> *Dammit Dan fix the website.  My avatar disappeared.
> *


i second that ! lol ................


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 08:42 PM~3897569
> *i second that ! lol ................
> *



He must have heard me. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 06:45 PM~3897601
> *He must have heard me.  :biggrin:
> *


I doubt it he is too busy building several cars at the same time. :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 08:46 PM~3897614
> *I doubt it he is too busy building several cars at the same time. :0
> *



Baller. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 06:47 PM~3897621
> *Baller.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


No its DORK remember. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 08:48 PM~3897631
> *No its DORK remember. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Dan you Dork Boy. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Don't make me take your avatar away again!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 06:49 PM~3897636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Dan you Dork Boy.  :biggrin:
> *


SOMEBODY else on this site is the BALLER. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2005, 08:50 PM~3897642
> *Don't make me take your avatar away again!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *



:wave: 

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

This:










Matches This: :0


----------



## big pimpin

ok....1, 2, 3 BREAK....everyone go back out in your shops and work! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 06:52 PM~3897664
> *This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matches This:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah but WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2005, 08:53 PM~3897670
> *ok....1, 2, 3 BREAK....everyone go back out in your shops and work!  :biggrin:
> *



I am at work. :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 07:54 PM~3897679
> *I am at work.  :angry:
> *



Ok ok....you get a pass. Get a day job so we can chat during the day and work at night. :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2005, 06:54 PM~3897686
> *Ok ok....you get a pass.  Get a day job so we can chat during the day and work at night.  :cheesy:
> *


He can have MY day job, I really don't like it.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2005, 08:54 PM~3897686
> *Ok ok....you get a pass.  Get a day job so we can chat during the day and work at night.  :cheesy:
> *



I wish. :angry:


----------



## Booyaa63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2005, 08:54 PM~3897686
> *Ok ok....you get a pass.  Get a day job so we can chat during the day and work at night.  :cheesy:
> *


go check my wheels


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 08:53 PM~3897675
> *Yeah but WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:

We will see. :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 02:52 AM~3897664
> *This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matches This:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice , needs the logo on the trunk as a mural , lol..............beware of dog !


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 09:03 PM~3897765
> *nice , needs the logo on the trunk as a mural , lol..............beware of dog !
> *



It would match REAL well. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 07:02 PM~3897750
> *:dunno:
> 
> We will see.  :0
> *


What do you know. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 09:04 PM~3897771
> *What do you know. :biggrin:
> *



Only what my Teachers have taught me. :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 03:04 AM~3897770
> *It would match REAL well.  :biggrin:
> *


black and red setup would be dope ..... im sure he could paint it .... :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 07:06 PM~3897789
> *Only what my Teachers have taught me.  :0
> *


I didn't teach you EVERYTHING. :biggrin: Can't wait to see a Bigbody swinging in the Midwest.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 08:53 PM~3897675
> *Yeah but WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:
> *


not much cant you see the blocks its sitting on :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 09:08 PM~3897806
> *I didn't teach you EVERYTHING. :biggrin:  Can't wait to see a Bigbody swinging in the Midwest.
> *



I have learned a lot from quite a few different people and they all have different perspectives which is good.  


And Brent it would look good with Red, black and chrome all together in the trunk. :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 07:10 PM~3897828
> *not much cant you see the blocks its sitting on  :0
> *


Can I borrow them for my house. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 09:08 PM~3897804
> *black and red setup would be dope ..... im sure he could paint it .... :0
> *


i have been thinking the same thing. I think im gonna paint the rack and inside the trunk red so might just do the pumps and batts black


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 09:12 PM~3897844
> *Can I borrow them for my house. :biggrin:
> *


yea you can have them as long as you help us get the damn car back together when you pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 09:13 PM~3897858
> *yea you can have them as long as you help us get the damn car back together when you pick them up  :biggrin:
> *



That would be nice. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 07:13 PM~3897858
> *yea you can have them as long as you help us get the damn car back together when you pick them up  :biggrin:
> *


I don't have Big body experience. :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 09:18 PM~3897889
> *I don't have Big body experience. :angry:
> *


i know where you can get some :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 09:18 PM~3897889
> *I don't have Big body experience. :angry:
> *



I do now. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 28 2005, 03:12 AM~3897847
> *i have been thinking the same thing. I think im gonna paint the rack and inside the trunk red so might just do the pumps and batts black
> *


blk and red pumps , paint the back plate to match tims avatar , red motor end cap blk motor, red block blk tank ,,,,,,,,,, or the reverse .... that would be diff. ,,, maybe even polish around the dogs head ........... its endless


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 09:20 PM~3897906
> *blk and red pumps , paint the back plate to match tims avatar , red motor end cap blk motor, red block blk tank ,,,,,,,,,, or the reverse .... that would be diff. ,,, maybe even polish only the dogs head ........... its endless
> *



I can see Brents wheels turning a mile a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 09:20 PM~3897906
> *blk and red pumps , paint the back plate to match tims avatar , red motor end cap blk motor, red block blk tank ,,,,,,,,,, or the reverse .... that would be diff. ,,, maybe even polish only the dogs head ........... its endless
> *


yea its endless. Decisions, decisions 

i need to get with you soon and get the rest of my suspension parts


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 07:20 PM~3897906
> *blk and red pumps , paint the back plate to match tims avatar , red motor end cap blk motor, red block blk tank ,,,,,,,,,, or the reverse .... that would be diff. ,,, maybe even polish around the dogs head ........... its endless
> *


Lets not forget this going to be a HOPPER. It is a pain in the ass with everything painted. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 09:22 PM~3897932
> *Lets not forget this going to be a HOPPER.  It is a pain in the ass with everything painted. :biggrin:
> *



If it even hops. :dunno:

























:biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 07:23 PM~3897938
> *If it even hops.  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


With all that 3/8 it should do just fine. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 09:24 PM~3897953
> *With all that 3/8 it should do just fine. :biggrin:
> *




All what 3/8"? :biggrin: Actually there isn't much.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 28 2005, 03:24 AM~3897953
> *With all that 3/8 it should do just fine. :biggrin:
> *


the 3/8s goes on the front of the frame right , so you can use a heavier coil ...lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 09:27 PM~3897981
> *the 3/8s goes on the front of the frame right , so you can use a heavier coil ...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah the 5 tons like we talked about today. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 08:27 PM~3897981
> *the 3/8s goes on the front of the frame right , so you can use a heavier coil ...lol
> *


Exactly!!! More compression!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2005, 09:30 PM~3898010
> *Exactly!!!  More compression!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

He said compression. Plus it helps when you bottom out. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 07:27 PM~3897981
> *the 3/8s goes on the front of the frame right , so you can use a heavier coil ...lol
> *


Now I know what I'm doing wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 09:28 PM~3897989
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah the 5 tons like we talked about today.  :biggrin:
> *


5 tons ? :uh: What am i gonna do with these 10 ton train springs i bought


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 09:32 PM~3898020
> *5 tons ?  :uh:  What am i gonna do with these 10 ton train springs i bought
> *


Cut them in half and weld a 1 ton spring to them. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2005, 03:30 AM~3898010
> *Exactly!!!  More compression!!!
> *


you gotta dam computer on your welder ? get back to work ! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2005, 07:44 PM~3898131
> *you gotta dam computer on your welder ? get back to work ! :biggrin:
> *


He's got the new Miller 2500 with the Blackberry built into the gun.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 09:46 PM~3898146
> *He's got the new Miller 2500 with the Blackberry built into the gun.
> *



OHHHHH I was looking at that one on Ebay. It has bluetooth technology and it also comes with a fax. :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 07:50 PM~3898184
> *OHHHHH  I was looking at that one on Ebay.  It has bluetooth technology and it also comes with a fax.  :cheesy:
> *


Dan got a prototype. :biggrin: Too bad he still can't weld for shit with it. :0


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent here are those pictures of my engine and car


----------



## travieso1967

and these are the engine


----------



## travieso1967

I'll add more tomorrow.... just got my brakets and pulleys for my new chrome alt and P/S pump.. gonna install them in the am and will post the new pics tomorrow


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 27 2005, 08:51 PM~3898197
> *Dan got a prototype. :biggrin:  Too bad he still can't weld for shit with it. :0
> *


You dirty bastard!!!! :angry: 




:biggrin: Take this your dirty whore!! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2005, 12:56 AM~3899527
> *You dirty bastard!!!!   :angry:
> :biggrin: Take this your dirty whore!!   :cheesy:
> *


Damn thats a nice weld! :thumbsup:

Doe, you going with Pitbull? That would be SWEET as fuck, especially with the color combo :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Sep 28 2005, 03:55 AM~3898226
> *hey brent here are those pictures of my engine and car
> *


 :thumbsup: nice , hope to see it soon .....


----------



## caranto

damn it !!!!! brent dont be giving doe any color combos!!!!!! sounds like my pumps!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 28 2005, 11:31 AM~3901286
> *damn it !!!!! brent dont be giving doe any color combos!!!!!!  sounds like my pumps!
> *



Ouch. :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

these are updated pictures from today ($2500.00 later and around 1500 to 2000 more to go till completed)


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 28 2005, 11:31 AM~3901286
> *damn it !!!!! brent dont be giving doe any color combos!!!!!!  sounds like my pumps!
> *


damn it!!! hurry up and get your car done so i can make sure i do all my shit different


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 28 2005, 05:31 PM~3901286
> *damn it !!!!! brent dont be giving doe any color combos!!!!!!  sounds like my pumps!
> *


 :0 :0 sorry man , nobody tells me anything :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## travieso1967

:thumbsup: those look killer.. I'm deffinantly going to go with pitbull hydro's


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 08:25 PM~3905567
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


are those one inch port blocks if so how much


----------



## SQUASH

I just checked out the pitbull products in person the other day and im getting my kit soon .really nice machine work.


----------



## SQUASH

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Sep 27 2005, 06:57 PM~3898240
> *and these are the engine
> *


 that is one sweet ass engine


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Sep 28 2005, 05:34 PM~3904147
> *these are updated pictures from today ($2500.00 later and around 1500 to 2000 more to go till completed)
> *


DAAAMN!!! Had to put my sunglasses on for those pics. Bad ass motor. :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1967

thanks this will be my first show car/daily driver.... the motor is a 1969 327... .30 over, 350 crank & pistons w/rods, lunati voodoo cam, roller rockers and hydraulic lifters, and a gear drive. and edlebrock intake-water pump-valve covers and air cleaner- and going for the holley lo-rider carb


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 08:25 PM~3905567
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


4 piston pumps!!!! damn! u hoppin all fours??? :biggrin: j/k


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 28 2005, 11:16 PM~3905970
> *are those one inch port blocks if so how much
> *



Yes they are and if you wanna know the price call the #.502-367-1956


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 29 2005, 10:21 AM~3908572
> *4 piston pumps!!!!  damn!    u hoppin all fours??? :biggrin:  j/k
> *



Damn straight, that bitch be hoppin' :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 29 2005, 07:25 AM~3908587
> *Damn straight, that deer be hoppin'  :cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 29 2005, 08:23 AM~3908580
> *Yes they are and if you wanna know the price call the #.502-367-1956
> *


THANKS TIMDOG


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 29 2005, 05:16 AM~3905970
> *are those one inch port blocks if so how much
> *


1 inch port polished ,, 125 bucks


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 29 2005, 06:08 PM~3911330
> *1 inch port polished ,, 125 bucks
> *



Great price especially for the quality and being polished.


----------



## WSL63

Buy Now........................ :wave:


----------



## yetti

Back to the top for Brent. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 29 2005, 04:08 PM~3911330
> *1 inch port polished ,, 125 bucks
> *


great price :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 30 2005, 11:15 PM~3920009
> *great price  :0
> *


yes andf very nice stuff also.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I'm getting anxious! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 1 2005, 10:30 AM~3922489
> *I'm getting anxious! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 1 2005, 09:39 PM~3924649
> *
> *


Brent said the only thing he is waiting on is 1 block and 2 backing plates to be polished.


----------



## 83caddyhopper

Hey Pitbull, money order is in the mail should be sent out Monday, thanks homie! :wave: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 29 2005, 06:08 PM~3911330
> *1 inch port polished ,, 125 bucks
> *


hey brent I know you do frames and all.... how much do you charge to extend, reenforce, smooth out a set of upper A arms for a regal?


----------



## flaco78




----------



## 85REGAL

All I can say is Brent supplies the best customer service ever. Last night I was going to mcdonalds and wanted to hit my car a little but when I tried to hook up my disconnect it flashed in my face and I was like what in the world. All I saw was a bright blue light, and then smoke. I was shaking like crazy cause that never happend before in the 2 1/2 years I have has my setup so I called Brent. He told me what it could have been, (a switch being held on so power was going through setup without me knowing). It was pretty late and he did not trip at all. 
Thanks again Brent.

Pitbull Hydros #1 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXTRAY

Never talked to The Pitbull guys but that Seems like some A+1 service there you run Pitbull in your ride?


----------



## SixFourClownin

PITBULL HYDRAULICS #1


----------



## SQUASH

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 3 2005, 04:14 PM~3935081
> *Never talked to The Pitbull guys but that Seems like some A+1 service there you run Pitbull in your ride?
> *


 are you sure sixtray i thought i seen you up there.must have been someone who looks like you


----------



## lilandagi

Just wondering if pitbull hydraulics are going to be in Vegas selling stuff?


----------



## SIXTRAY

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 3 2005, 07:52 PM~3935782
> *are you sure sixtray i thought i seen you up there.must have  been someone who looks like you
> *


Nope not me


----------



## timdog57

Who is SIXTRAY and SQUASH? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lilandagi_@Oct 4 2005, 03:02 AM~3935858
> *Just wondering if pitbull hydraulics are going to be in Vegas selling stuff?
> *


not this year , was planning on bring our new hopper , didnt get finished in time to qualify ... will be at the miami show in january next year .... planning on hitting lrm tour up hard next year ....... BEWARE OF DOG IN 06 .....


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 3 2005, 09:54 PM~3936249
> *BEWARE OF DOG IN 06 .....
> *


DAMN STRAIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BRENT KNOWS HIS SHIT WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPIN I GOT SOME OF HIS STUFF AT MY SHOP AND I CAN TELL YOU ITS SOME NICE STUFF. I LIKE IT ALOT!!!!GOOD WORK MY BROTHER!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2005, 09:44 PM~3936592
> *BRENT KNOWS HIS SHIT WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPIN  I GOT SOME OF HIS STUFF AT MY SHOP AND I CAN TELL YOU ITS SOME NICE STUFF. I LIKE IT ALOT!!!!GOOD WORK MY BROTHER!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 3 2005, 06:54 PM~3936249
> *not this year , was planning on bring our new hopper , didnt get finished in time to qualify ... will be at the miami show in january next year .... planning on hitting lrm tour up hard next year ....... BEWARE OF DOG IN 06 .....
> *



I guess I will be there that weekend if my friends wedding isn't that weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

how much you guys charge to do a full frame wrap on a 89 towncar frame?


----------



## PITBULL

3000 WITH SPREAD BELLY , PRICES GOING UP SOON , DUE TO METAL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Getting all my shit hopefully tomorrow night! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 4 2005, 04:49 PM~3941713
> *3000 WITH SPREAD BELLY , PRICES GOING UP SOON , DUE TO METAL  :biggrin:
> *


thats not bad hell i was quoted near 1500 for rear trailing arm reinforcemnts, extenions, bridge, and the rails from wheel to wheel under the doors plated...and a new battery rack and pick up and delivery..but still 3k isntbad atall...i might be looking you up next spring :biggrin:


----------



## 83caddyhopper

You should be getting the money order any day now homie(Pitbull), let me know when u get it.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2005, 04:44 AM~3936592
> *BRENT KNOWS HIS SHIT WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPIN  I GOT SOME OF HIS STUFF AT MY SHOP AND I CAN TELL YOU ITS SOME NICE STUFF. I LIKE IT ALOT!!!!GOOD WORK MY BROTHER!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS BOB means alot coming from someone like yourself !


----------



## JRO

I put a link to the website on Louisvillemojo.com. Its in a live group called "one for the lowriders".

:thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 4 2005, 03:49 PM~3941713
> *3000 WITH SPREAD BELLY , PRICES GOING UP SOON , DUE TO METAL  :biggrin:
> *


whoa thats alot


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 5 2005, 02:25 AM~3944705
> *whoa thats alot
> *



Not for quality work. :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs

any pics of frames he's done? the price isnt bad


----------



## PITBULL

soon to be posted on our web site .... check it out


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 5 2005, 09:35 PM~3949874
> *soon to be posted on our web site .... check it out
> *



:thumbsup:

I need to swing by, but I won't have time till next week.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

^^^ I KNOW HOW THAT IS LOL


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 5 2005, 07:35 PM~3949874
> *soon to be posted on our web site .... check it out
> *


MAYBE. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Went by there tonight to pick up my setup and all I can say is DAMN! Quality Hydraulics and Quality frame wraps! #1


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 5 2005, 10:07 PM~3950034
> *Went by there tonight to pick up my setup and all I can say is DAMN! Quality Hydraulics and Quality frame wraps! #1
> *


Well I guess you saw mine over against the wall then huh? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Oct 5 2005, 10:17 PM~3950115
> *Well I guess you saw mine over against the wall then huh?  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I DID SEE IT! LOL Thats your frame?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Well last time I was over there it was the only one there against the wall. At one time there were several COMPLETLEY WRAPPED But they all have new homes


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

But Yes Probably so. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

You won't regret choosing Pitbull. QUALITY WHERE IT COUNTS... INSIDE AND OUT


----------



## SIXTRAY

I MIGHT SEE ABOUT THESE PITBULL PUMPS


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Oct 5 2005, 09:59 AM~3946308
> *any pics of frames he's done? the price isnt bad
> *


I would let him wrap my frame.....and that's saying a lot, 'cause no one builds my shit for me. I would recomend a Pit Bull frame.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Oct 5 2005, 10:26 PM~3950178
> *You won't regret choosing Pitbull. QUALITY WHERE IT COUNTS... INSIDE AND OUT
> *


I have looked them over now that I have them in my hands, and you can see the quality.


----------



## JRO

Id like to take a look at them sometime. Right now I have 2 Reds pro series pumps...wouldnt mind something new.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Oct 5 2005, 10:17 PM~3950115
> *Well I guess you saw mine over against the wall then huh?  :biggrin:
> *



I have seen it and it is very nice. :biggrin: Your car will look good on the bumper. :0


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

If I can ever get this thing done LOL


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Oct 6 2005, 05:29 PM~3955317
> *If I can ever get this thing done LOL
> *



Patience


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

I know you're right. I'm gonna need a LOT of that. NO DOUBT ABOUT IT. Frame, Engine, Transmission, Interior going back all stock and New paint WHHHEW


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Oct 6 2005, 06:54 PM~3955881
> *I know you're right. I'm gonna need a LOT of that. NO DOUBT ABOUT IT. Frame, Engine, Transmission, Interior going back all stock and New paint WHHHEW
> *



I am with you all the way homie.  I gotta finish my frame still. :angry:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 06:55 PM~3955889
> *I am with you all the way homie.    I gotta finish my frame still.  :angry:
> *


Nothin wrong with that. You've been plenty busy though. I guess I'll be takin my time ya know


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 6 2005, 06:34 AM~3951220
> *I would let him wrap my frame.....and that's saying a lot, 'cause no one builds my shit for me. I would recomend a Pit Bull frame.
> *


thanks pat ,,,,, that is saying alot coming from you :, i take that as a great compliment , tears: :biggrin: if i do one for you it will be extra nice ..


----------



## Booyaa63

wrap my 78 impala 2 door frame


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 12:41 AM~3951266
> *I have looked them over now that I have them in my hands, and you can see the quality.
> *


such as?

I seen the mirror image blocks, those are sweet. Side pressure port is kick ass as well.

but what else?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 6 2005, 09:25 PM~3956749
> *such as?
> 
> I seen the mirror image blocks, those are sweet.  Side pressure port is kick ass as well.
> 
> but what else?
> *



Buy them and you will see. Besides you got BM so peace. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 09:51 PM~3956865
> *Buy them and you will see.  Besides you got BM so peace. :biggrin:
> *


got the magic in my trunk


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 6 2005, 10:08 PM~3956975
> *got the magic in my trunk
> *



Will it float? :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 7 2005, 03:22 AM~3956725
> *wrap my 78 impala 2 door frame
> *


bring it down ,,, :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

You guys seem to have really nice setups... PM me with some pricing on complete kits... I'd be interested in trying out your products on the next car we juice..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 7 2005, 04:45 PM~3959257
> * You guys seem to have really nice setups... PM me with some pricing on complete kits... I'd be interested in trying out your products on the next car we juice..
> *


just give us a call when your ready ,we will build you a custom setup to your specs :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 09:34 PM~3951220
> *I would let him wrap my frame.....and that's saying a lot, 'cause no one builds my shit for me. I would recomend a Pit Bull frame.
> *



I hope pat is a girl... Pat fucking burke? kinda nasty if its two guys... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 7 2005, 11:10 AM~3959358
> *just give us a call when your ready ,we will build you a custom setup to your specs :biggrin:
> *


cool.... I'll let you know..


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 7 2005, 11:28 AM~3959446
> *I hope pat is a girl... Pat fucking burke? kinda nasty if its two guys... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 10:21 PM~3957078
> *Will it float?  :cheesy:
> *


will your car piss on the tree lawn :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 7 2005, 04:06 PM~3961073
> *will your car piss on the tree lawn  :biggrin:
> *



Yes it will. :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 7 2005, 10:06 PM~3961073
> *will your car piss on the tree lawn  :biggrin:
> *


lol ,,,,,,, only if another lolo is setting there , you know marking its territory :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 7 2005, 06:56 PM~3962511
> *lol  ,,,,,,, only if another lolo is setting there , you know marking its territory  :0
> *


haha :biggrin: 


wait, you mean it's gonna leak oil like a Harley :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 8 2005, 04:20 AM~3963443
> *haha  :biggrin:
> wait, you mean it's gonna leak oil like a Harley  :0
> *


nope no harleys here , just pure POWER ! WHEN THE CAR IS IN MOTION KEEP TOES CLEAR FROM REAR BUMBPER ..... :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 8 2005, 12:20 PM~3965532
> *nope no harleys here , just pure POWER ! WHEN THE CAR IS IN MOTION KEEP TOES CLEAR FROM REAR BUMBPER ..... :biggrin:
> *


Talk about not being able to walk for a week.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Caranto assembled my pumps today! :cheesy:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

I bet those dogs are lookin good too!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 9 2005, 08:46 PM~3971268
> *Caranto assembled my pumps today! :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy:

[attachmentid=305775]


----------



## timdog57

Pitbull in the Trunk. :0


----------



## impalabuilder.com

Are they Saco motors that your running with a different backing plate or another brand?

No problems heating up since they aren't vented?


----------



## caranto

saco!  i think they would heat up regardless.... but no i havent had any problems.


----------



## impalabuilder.com

true they heat up no matter what.. but atleast with vents the heat can escape.... drill some notrils in the pitbull and have the heat come out of there :biggrin: j/p


----------



## caranto

true....... but with a 3/8 motor casing it takes a while to cool down no matter what you do....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Oct 10 2005, 03:53 PM~3975708
> *true they heat up no matter what.. but atleast with vents the heat can escape.... drill some notrils in the pitbull and have the heat come out of there :biggrin: j/p
> *



Vent holes let the small sparks and fire get oxygen and turn into a big fire. :0  Just say no to vent holes.


----------



## impalabuilder.com

what kind of solenoids are on the dumps?

don't look like the oil system style unless they changed the connections on them...


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Oct 10 2005, 04:38 PM~3975981
> *what kind of solenoids are on the dumps?
> 
> don't look like the oil system style unless they changed the connections on them...
> *



The cartridge is the same, but the new solenoids look different. I think this is what Pro Hopper is selling now also.


----------



## PITBULL

no vented bearing end caps , way less chance of fire .... safety first ... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 10 2005, 06:11 PM~3977316
> *no vented bearing end caps , way less chance of fire .... safety first ... :biggrin:
> *


That's no fun. :biggrin:


----------



## impalabuilder.com

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Oct 10 2005, 03:10 PM~3975814-->
> 
> 
> 
> Vent holes let the small sparks and fire get oxygen and turn into a big fire.  :0    Just say no to vent holes.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Oct 10 2005, 07:11 PM~3977316
> *no vented bearing end caps , way less chance of fire .... safety first ... :biggrin:
> *


never thought of it that way..  

i see some people have gotten equipment but doesn't look like it's available to everyone yet, is equipment available .. or are you still ramping up?


----------



## SLAMNFX

Yep...PH has the new style GF Dump........ same oil sys specs as the oil....but they are different....screens on the cartridge to help stop debis and the block size is also different..... so toss your old oil sys :0 :uh:   Upgrade from the Pup to the Full grown Pit....hahahaha


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 10 2005, 12:12 PM~3975401
> *Pitbull in the Trunk.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn spies :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Oct 10 2005, 02:38 PM~3975981
> *what kind of solenoids are on the dumps?
> 
> don't look like the oil system style unless they changed the connections on them...
> *


hydroforce


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Oct 11 2005, 04:34 AM~3978007
> *Yep...PH has the new style GF Dump........ same oil sys specs as the oil....but they are different....screens on the cartridge to help stop debis and the block size is also different..... so toss your old oil sys :0  :uh:      Upgrade from the Pup to the Full grown Pit....hahahaha
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 11 2005, 08:22 AM~3979411
> *damn spies :biggrin:
> *


 hit that shit homie , let us know what it does ! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 11 2005, 07:47 PM~3983312
> *hit that shit homie , let us know what it does ! :biggrin:
> *



I wanna see. :cheesy:


----------



## 83caddyhopper

got my slip unit today Thanks Brent, it looks nice, cant wait to install it :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Oct 12 2005, 05:43 AM~3984771
> *got my slip unit today Thanks Brent, it looks nice, cant wait to install it :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


cool , just call if you have any questions ... good luck :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Whatup Brent? I finally got back hit u up Thurs night. :wave:


----------



## PITBULL

cool , congrates on the big win at the super show ... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

What BIG win? :dunno: 

I love the Trey!


----------



## granpa

Eddie took 1st in his class at the super show, cool ass dude and bad ass car. p.s. eddie i tried to get ahold of kita sunday night but no luck


----------



## ICECOLD63

Thanx guys. I took 1ST Place in Street Custom. It was one hell of a trip I will never forget. :biggrin: 
p.s. no big deal about Getting a hold of Kita got the truck fixed anyway. Thanx UCE.


----------



## Big Doe

Brent, got any 1" top port pumps ready?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 13 2005, 10:53 PM~3996716
> *Brent, got any 1" top port pumps ready?
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 

He has the blocks I think, but he is waiting on some stuff to come in. :biggrin: But I would just call him to find out for sure. I may be stoppping by there tomorrow also.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

You guys are lucky, you have ******* neighbors lol... HEY, I think imma be crank calling today or tomorrow... be aware LOL... 



> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 13 2005, 08:13 PM~3996849
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> He has the blocks I think, but he is waiting on some stuff to come in.  :biggrin:  But I would just call him to find out for sure.  I may be stoppping by there tomorrow also.
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 14 2005, 11:42 AM~3999088
> *You guys are lucky, you have ******* neighbors lol... HEY, I think imma be crank calling today or tomorrow... be aware LOL...
> *




My phone is disconnected. :uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

do you guys have a pic of custom setups with oil coolers?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 14 2005, 01:34 PM~3999757
> *do you guys have a pic of custom setups with oil coolers?
> *



In a couple weeks. :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 14 2005, 12:34 PM~3999757
> *do you guys have a pic of custom setups with oil coolers?
> *



here is one...........


















........


















:uh: 















:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Where's the ADEX? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

My bad....  And I didn't even bypass the dumps either. :tears:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 14 2005, 03:37 PM~4000589
> *My bad....    And I didn't even bypass the dumps either.  :tears:
> *


 :barf: :barf: 

I hate when people do that. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 14 2005, 11:34 AM~3999757
> *do you guys have a pic of custom setups with oil coolers?
> *


[attachmentid=311690]
[attachmentid=311692]


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 14 2005, 12:48 PM~4000688
> *[attachmentid=311690]
> [attachmentid=311692]
> 
> *


Jason I know you didn't do something this clean.......LOL!......That set-up is nice!


----------



## OURLIFE

damn big seans setup is clean as fuck nice work


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 14 2005, 01:48 PM~4000688
> *[attachmentid=311690]
> [attachmentid=311692]
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## RULOW

bump for the dawg!


----------



## UNIDOS

how about those pitbull pups


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 14 2005, 06:03 PM~4002459
> *Jason I know you didn't do something this clean.......LOL!......That set-up is nice!
> *


wait till you see the next one that i do!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

how much do those chrome oil coolers cost?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Call Brent He'll let you know


----------



## Windex

So when will we be able to order it from your website


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 18 2005, 12:22 AM~4018009
> *So when will we be able to order it from your website
> *


gonna be awhile , big pimpin is doing the site , that will probly be the last thing we do , got alot of pics and other videos to put on it first .... better off to call , if you need parts ....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 18 2005, 08:54 AM~4021565
> *gonna be awhile , big pimpin is doing the site , that will probly be the last thing we do , got alot of pics and other videos to put on it first .... better off to call , if you need parts .......  :biggrin:
> *


#1 in customer service, I know Brent makes sure you have the top notch parts.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 18 2005, 11:11 AM~4022013
> *#1 in customer service, I know Brent makes sure you have the top notch parts.
> *



Got that right.

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!!! PITBULL GETTIN IT DONE!!!


----------



## juandik

good video :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 19 2005, 02:18 AM~4025883
> *good video :thumbsup:
> *


somebody been checkin out the web site :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

edit


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 14 2005, 04:53 AM~3996716
> *Brent, got any 1" top port pumps ready?
> *


very soon , when you need em ?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 20 2005, 05:24 PM~4040155
> *very soon , when you need em ?
> *



Sorry I haven't stopped by homie I have been busy as hell.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 20 2005, 05:24 PM~4040155
> *very soon , when you need em ?
> *


no rush just wondering. I might hold out if some new pump heads are coming :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

:cheesy:
the big homie "Cutty" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
sorry I can't help it


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 21 2005, 04:47 AM~4042381
> *:cheesy:
> the big homie "Cutty"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sorry I can't help it
> *


that your dog ?


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 21 2005, 08:06 AM~4044137
> *that your dog ?
> *


Naw he's my homies dog....I was showing my homie AJ the logo of your pumps and he was like damn that's hot....If he needs a spokes model :roflmao: :roflmao:.....I was like naw he's got a nice one to :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

cool ill keep that in mind , he matches a car im building , i may want to use him ...  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 10 2005, 11:22 PM~3979411
> *damn spies :biggrin:
> *



hey i took that picture thought it was nice to see pitbull make it to vegas already good products will go worldwide without a doubt


----------



## PITBULL

heres monte , logo dog


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 21 2005, 08:11 PM~4048563
> *heres monte , logo dog
> *


Looks like he is about to eat that other dog. UM-UM. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 20 2005, 07:47 PM~4042381
> *:cheesy:
> the big homie "Cutty"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sorry I can't help it
> *


mailman's worst nightmare!!!


----------



## RULOW

heres a better picture of MONTE the supermodel :biggrin:


----------



## candyman82

what you guys charge for a 3 pump kit sent to WI.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Call 502-367-1956 Tomorrow and ask for Brent He will be able to tell you.


----------



## WSL63

TTT...................


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## WSL63

TTT


----------



## flaco78

i got a ? for you pitbull want to re-inforce my axle when you weld around the pumpkin do you have to pre heat that area be for you weld it .that some thing that i heard. i got a 78 olds delta 88 2 door


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 27 2005, 04:42 AM~4078688
> *i got a ? for you pitbull want to re-inforce my axle when you weld around the pumpkin do you have to pre heat that area be for you weld it .that some thing that i heard. i got a 78 olds delta 88 2 door
> *


yes sir , you heard right ,,,, ive seen plenty of people not heat and have no problem , but yes the correct way to do it is preheat it , helps to penetrate the cast , less likely to crack ..........


----------



## BIGTONY

Was there ever pics posted up on the pitbull piston pump ??? if so what page and if not please post some enternal pics too :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 26 2005, 09:05 PM~4078844
> *yes sir , you heard right ,,,, ive seen plenty of people not heat and have no problem , but yes the correct way to do it is preheat it , helps to penetrate the cast , less likely to crack ..........
> *


so do you have to remove the guts first from the pumkin and then use a torch to heat it up


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 27 2005, 11:15 PM~4083721
> *so do you  have to remove the guts first from the pumkin and then use a torch to heat it up
> *


no , you only heat the area where your bead is going , not the whole thing ....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2005, 08:29 AM~4080241
> *Was there ever pics posted up on the pitbull piston pump ??? if so what page and if not please post some enternal pics too :biggrin:
> *


nope , no enternal pics .................. check out the web site , click on the black monte carlo ........ look in the trunk .....


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Hey, PITBULL are you still selling 9 inch ford rearends set up for impalas


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Oct 28 2005, 02:12 AM~4084854
> *Hey, PITBULL are you still selling 9 inch ford rearends set up for impalas
> *


yep , all day everyday :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 27 2005, 06:08 PM~4084834
> *no , you only heat the area where your bead is going , not the whole thing ....
> *


thanks :thumbsup: your homies are not liers your cutomer service is number 1


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 27 2005, 08:35 PM~4085001
> *thanks  :thumbsup: your homies are not liers your cutomer service is number 1
> *



PITBULL #1. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Does pitbull need to buy a coil spring compressor?


----------



## NIMSTER64

let me know what you all think of this idea


WELL I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING ON A HOP OF ALL HOPS FROM COAST TO COAST BIG PAY OUT TO BE DETERMINED AS TIME GETS CLOSER AND I TALK TO THE SPONSERS.BUT IT WOULD BE HELD AT THE PLAZA GARIBALDI ON 26 AND CALIFORNIA IN THE RODEO ARENA.I WOULD HAVE CATAGORIES FOR EVERYONE EVEN BUMPERLESS CARS RADICALS I LIKE TO CALL THEM EVEN IF THE FLIP EVERYONE IS WELCOME ALSO CAR AND TRUCK DANCERS ARE WELCOME THIS PLACE SEATS UP TO 2000 PEOPLE SO IT WILL BE HUGE I WANT TO TRY IT JUST HOPPERS AND DANCERS AND SEE HOW IT GOES.THIS IS ASIDE FROME OUR PICNIC BUT THIS WILL HAVE PAYOUTS AND ALL.I NEED YOUR INPUT TO SEE IF IT WOULD BE WORTH TRING.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 27 2005, 05:11 PM~4084850
> *nope , no enternal pics .................. check out the web site , click on the black monte carlo ........ look in the trunk .....
> *


Come on email ma some better close up pics of the pumps with enterals please i wont post them if that what you worried about


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 28 2005, 06:43 PM~4087744
> *let me know what you all think of this idea
> WELL I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING ON A HOP OF ALL HOPS FROM COAST TO COAST BIG PAY OUT TO BE DETERMINED AS TIME GETS CLOSER AND I TALK TO THE SPONSERS.BUT IT WOULD BE HELD AT THE PLAZA GARIBALDI ON 26 AND CALIFORNIA IN THE RODEO ARENA.I WOULD HAVE CATAGORIES FOR EVERYONE EVEN BUMPERLESS CARS RADICALS I LIKE TO CALL THEM EVEN IF THE FLIP EVERYONE IS WELCOME ALSO CAR AND TRUCK DANCERS ARE WELCOME THIS PLACE SEATS UP TO 2000 PEOPLE SO IT WILL BE HUGE I WANT TO TRY IT JUST HOPPERS AND DANCERS AND SEE HOW IT GOES.THIS IS ASIDE FROME OUR PICNIC BUT THIS WILL HAVE PAYOUTS AND ALL.I NEED YOUR INPUT TO SEE IF IT WOULD BE WORTH TRING.
> *


we should talk , im actually talking with the promoter who is doing the super indoor custom carshow thats on 30th this month in san deigo, im sure youve seen the add on the main page of lil ......... hit me up , maybe we can put something together .. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 28 2005, 02:28 PM~4089834
> *we should talk , im actually talking with the promoter who is doing the super indoor custom carshow thats on 30th this month in san deigo, im sure youve seen the add on the main page of lil ......... hit me up , maybe we can put something together .. :biggrin:
> *



ya ya ya... hehehee, sup brother!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 28 2005, 11:30 PM~4089842
> *ya ya ya... hehehee, sup brother!
> *


sup nacho , thats got to be one big mother crushing that 4 ton spring in that compressor ! lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 28 2005, 02:46 PM~4089967
> *sup nacho , thats got to be one big mother crushing that 4 ton spring in that compressor ! lol
> *



hahahaha its a .0000000000000004 ton LOL


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 28 2005, 10:42 AM~4087737
> *Does pitbull need to buy a coil spring compressor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey nacho how much for that spring compressor ?. j/k :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 28 2005, 06:35 PM~4091118
> *hey nacho how much for that spring compressor ?.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      j/k  :roflmao:
> *


Ill take two! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85chevy

hey how far are u guys(pitbull) from fort campbell, ky. i'' be going there next year.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 85chevy_@Nov 1 2005, 11:59 AM~4112895
> *hey how far are u guys(pitbull) from fort campbell, ky. i'' be going there next year.
> *


probably about 3-4 hours.


----------



## Booyaa63

when is the website going to graduate from the pong era


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Nov 1 2005, 12:28 PM~4113084
> *when is the website going to graduate from the pong era
> *


when bigpimpin gets off his ass and gets to work. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Nov 1 2005, 11:28 AM~4113084
> *when is the website going to graduate from the pong era
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PITBULL

just wanted to say thanks to everyone who came to the holloween party ,,i had a great time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, man big doe was fukd up , lol :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 85chevy_@Nov 1 2005, 05:59 PM~4112895
> *hey how far are u guys(pitbull) from fort campbell, ky. i'' be going there next year.
> *


cool , come check us out ! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

big doe wouldnt shut up, take big doe add liquor and then you get a whole bunch of [email protected] that comes out of his mouth....LOL.....J/P


----------



## timdog57

Wish I could have been there Brent.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 1 2005, 05:23 PM~4115057
> *big doe wouldnt shut up, take big doe add liquor and then you get a whole bunch of [email protected] that comes out of his mouth....LOL.....J/P
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
Dont make me counterdick you!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 1 2005, 06:34 PM~4115622
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> Dont make me counterdick you!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

ooooohh shit , counterdik , i almost forgot :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 1 2005, 06:39 PM~4115676
> *ooooohh shit , counterdik , i almost forgot  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its hard to forget something that stupid :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 2 2005, 12:40 AM~4115694
> *its hard to forget something that stupid  :biggrin:
> *


thats some country shit , lol :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 1 2005, 06:58 PM~4115857
> *thats some country shit , lol :biggrin:
> *



It was even funnier when he said it the first time. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

hmmm... question???

Why does my pump bark instead of making some whinding noise? :biggrin:


----------



## pfccrider

what's a three pump all crome kit going for these day


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 2 2005, 08:39 PM~4121489
> *hmmm... question???
> 
> Why does my pump bark instead of making some whinding noise? :biggrin:
> *


lmao , your a crazy mofo ! .......... UNLEASHING THE POWER .... welcome to the DOG side !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

site is getting better. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

no doubt just saw it and that shit is TIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2005, 12:54 AM~4123179
> *site is getting better.  :biggrin:
> *


slowly its growing ....... dan is a busy man :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 2 2005, 08:49 PM~4123913
> *slowly its growing ....... dan is a busy man  :biggrin:
> *



Yes he is. Sounds like me. :angry:


----------



## Booyaa63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 2 2005, 08:49 PM~4123913
> *slowly its growing ....... dan is a busy man  :biggrin:
> *



dans computer


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 2 2005, 06:57 PM~4123955
> *Yes he is.  Sounds like me.  :angry:
> *


do you have any pics of walt big body ?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Nov 2 2005, 09:00 PM~4123974
> *dans computer
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lolow

how mush for a set up like this for a canadian (over fucking priced exchange rates and shipping )or a nice sponsor like we talked a wile back hahaha


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Call The shop tomorrow 502-367-1956 He'll be able to tell ya


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

D/P


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

NACHO!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 2 2005, 11:50 PM~4125434
> *Call The shop tomorrow 502-367-1956 He'll be able to tell ya
> *


page me anser on here will be easyer for me , thanks if you dont mind


----------



## OneStopCustoms

yessir... i'm still here... 3 more days left for my trip to south american carribean hehehe



> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 2 2005, 09:19 PM~4125698
> *NACHO!!!
> *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Nov 2 2005, 07:00 PM~4123974
> *dans computer
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

lets see you prove him wrong by hookin up the site ! :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 3 2005, 07:58 PM~4131874
> *lets see you prove him wrong by hookin up the site !  :roflmao:
> *


You know how he does it. :biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 3 2005, 10:03 PM~4131921
> *You know how he does it. :biggrin:
> *



yeah and now when i pull the site up my monitor will fall over because of all the extra weight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Nov 3 2005, 08:16 PM~4132064
> *yeah and now when i pull the site up my monitor will fall over because of all the extra weight    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well set the case of beer on the floor dumbass. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

dan ill shoot those gold hoses to ya monday , 14k baby ! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

:wave:


----------



## REALTALK

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

I SHOULD be working on something


----------



## snoopdan

I dont know if this is the best or the right place to post this, but im going to need some dumps / returns / and accumulators for this below. Im doing a single pump setup in my Corvette still, so I need to get this stuff together. 










I want to get something with braded lines at the least, can you all hook me up with something like whats below but less ghey?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 5 2005, 05:57 AM~4141107
> *I SHOULD be working on something
> *


yes you should !


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 7 2005, 02:53 PM~4157461
> *yes you should !
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: yeah me 2 homie. Sup pitbull how work going. Man just waiting to get to the east coast so I can swoop up one of those bad ass pumps of your homie.  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

how much for this setup?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 7 2005, 06:53 PM~4157461
> *yes you should !
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 7 2005, 08:43 PM~4158233
> *how much for this setup?
> *


The best way to find out is just to call him. He won't give you a bunch of Run around he is very straight forward and, great to talk to give him a call tomorrow at 502-367-1956 ask for Brent He will be able to tell you.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

i like the mirror image, side pressure port blocks he did for curtis


----------



## travieso1967

this set up it killer..... good job on providing killer systems pitbull


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 8 2005, 03:48 PM~4161461
> *this set up it killer..... good job on providing killer systems pitbull
> *


 :thumbsup: looking forward to meeting you ..


----------



## REALTALK

yeah yeah me too pitbull, look forward to meeting you when I get out there.


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 9 2005, 04:59 PM~4172688
> *:thumbsup: looking forward to meeting you ..
> *


 ya as soon as I can get away from fort knox, want to see your set up and do my XMas wish list.....
here is the updated pics of my engine


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 9 2005, 03:00 PM~4173631
> *ya as soon as I can get away from fort knox, want to see your set up and do my XMas wish list.....
> here is the updated pics of my engine
> *


    dat's tight ese


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 10 2005, 01:00 AM~4173631
> *ya as soon as I can get away from fort knox, want to see your set up and do my XMas wish list.....
> here is the updated pics of my engine
> *


those have to be some of the tallest valve covers ive ever seen , roller motor ?


----------



## REALTALK

It looks tight though homie. Gotta give him that


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 9 2005, 07:49 PM~4174060
> *those have to be some of the tallest valve covers ive ever seen , roller motor ?
> *


ya I have a lunati high po cam, roller rockers, gear drive, 350 (.30 over) pistons and crank and all the rest is edlebrock and march pulleys...... about $3500 into it.... oh ya... it's a 1969 327 w/ matching heads


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 9 2005, 03:52 PM~4174082
> *ya I have a lunati high po cam, roller rockers, gear drive, 350 (.30 over) pistons and crank and all the rest is edlebrock and march pulleys...... about $3500 into it
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## travieso1967

when I do my frame ....... well more like have my frame done..... i'll more than likely spend just that on the frame.....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 10 2005, 01:52 AM~4174082
> *ya I have a lunati high po cam, roller rockers, gear drive, 350 (.30 over) pistons and crank and all the rest is edlebrock and march pulleys...... about $3500 into it.... oh ya... it's a 1969 327 w/ matching heads
> *


now thats what im talkin bout ! anybody wanna race ? lol heheehheheheee :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

sup pitbull. :wave: :wave: :wave: Im still in the market.


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 9 2005, 07:54 PM~4174098
> *now thats what im talkin bout ! anybody wanna race ? lol heheehheheheee :biggrin:
> *


well next season i'll take it to ohio valley speedway for a couple time trials just to see what it will do..... but mostly want to get it into the show/hydro curcuit.... but it will take time and a lot of practice....hahahaha


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 10 2005, 01:55 AM~4174110
> *sup pitbull. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  Im still in the market.
> *


i gottcha covered


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 9 2005, 04:01 PM~4174152
> *i gottcha covered
> *


 :cheesy: how much we looking at homie. Throw me a price


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 7 2005, 11:50 PM~4159964
> *i like the mirror image, side pressure port blocks he did for curtis
> *


Yeah! Whats up Dan?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

Sup, Brent!


----------



## PITBULL

sup pat ,your x frame looks nice ....


----------



## Big Doe

:wave:


----------



## travieso1967

hey Brent... with your hydro set up's do you offer telescopic cylinders? and do you sell the seperately?


----------



## Chevillacs




----------



## Chevillacs

any pics of PITBULLS wrapped frames?
TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 14 2005, 08:41 PM~4202664
> *hey Brent... with your hydro set up's do you offer telescopic cylinders? and do you sell the seperately?
> *


yes , i can get em ..... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 14 2005, 06:10 PM~4205948
> *yes , i can get em ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: sup PITBULL what's crackin homie :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

are you gonna put price sometime on your site ,what are they ways of payments etc etc etc


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 14 2005, 08:24 PM~4206289
> *are you gonna put price sometime on your site ,what are they ways of payments etc etc etc
> *


CASH talks :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 14 2005, 12:46 PM~4203104
> *any pics of PITBULLS wrapped frames?
> TTT
> *


this is a pic of PINKYs frame except the chrome arms went to someone else

PITBULL NICCAS :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 14 2005, 11:24 PM~4206289
> *are you gonna put price sometime on your site ,what are the ways of payments etc etc etc
> *


so no anser yet :0 :dunno:


----------



## PITBULL

site is still in the works , cash , check , money order ....... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 14 2005, 01:46 PM~4203104
> *any pics of PITBULLS wrapped frames?
> TTT
> *


----------



## WSL63

:biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

damn pitbull did that


----------



## PITBULL

did that frame a while back , ive been shaving the lips off the cross member for over a year now , whos is that wsl63 ?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 16 2005, 08:53 PM~4220576
> *did that frame a while back , ive been shaving the lips off the cross member for over a year now , whos is that wsl63 ?
> *


I think Indy64 on layitlow......


----------



## REALTALK

damn pitbull we need to talk homie. Ima need somebody to do my frame just like I said last time homie. :worship: :worship: Just dont know about the 12-14 hr drive down there homie


----------



## Hoss805

Damn Hommies i guess you have'nt seen Homies hydraulics work before 
or what about john's kennedy's 64 rag frame on his lowrider of the year 
being all chrome plated and reinforced.
go find your self a structural welder and i bet alot of $$$$$$ they can do this kind of work easy


----------



## REALTALK

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 17 2005, 05:07 AM~4220687
> *Damn Hommies i guess you have'nt seen Homies hydraulics work before
> or what about john's kennedy's 64 rag frame on his lowrider of the year
> being all chrome plated and reinforced.
> go find your self a structural welder and i bet alot of $$$$$$ they can do this kind of work easy
> *


ahhhhhhahaaa chrome frame ! , we're wrapping one in stainless steel ......... and since you like a history of experience , im a certified welder and have a A&P license , sorry thats AIRFRAME AND POWERPLANT LICENSE , and if you dont know what that is then ask somebody , im more than qualified to build cars ,, if you couldnt tell already ,,,,,,, homie ...... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 16 2005, 07:37 PM~4220962
> *ahhhhhhahaaa chrome frame ! , we're wrapping one in stainless steel ......... and since you like a history of experience , im a certified welder and have a A&P license , sorry thats AIRFRAME AND POWERPLANT LICENSE ,  and if you dont know what that is then ask somebody , im more than qualified to build cars ,, if you couldnt tell already  ,,,,,,,  homie      ...... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: let them know what's up pitbull. Man homie can't wait for you to do my frame homie. :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 16 2005, 11:07 PM~4220687
> *Damn Hommies i guess you have'nt seen Homies hydraulics work before
> or what about john's kennedy's 64 rag frame on his lowrider of the year
> being all chrome plated and reinforced.
> go find your self a structural welder and i bet alot of $$$$$$ they can do this kind of work easy
> *



WHO'S THIS BROAD?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 16 2005, 08:33 PM~4221492
> *WHO'S THIS BROAD?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Nov 16 2005, 09:54 PM~4220584
> *I think Indy64 on layitlow......
> *


Yeap, that'd be mine. You musta started shaving the lip off right after mine. I picked it up in the middle of Oct. last year and WISH mine was shaved. No biggie though, frame is still built like a tank. I just need to get my ass out there and finish it!!


----------



## dsgb

how long does it take to fully wrap an 80s fleetwood frame??


----------



## dsgb

oh, including taking off and re-installing the body?


----------



## PITBULL

just depends on how busy i am at the time of drop off ....


----------



## REALTALK

YEAH PITBULL how long to do my frame homie. Let's work something out homie


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 16 2005, 10:08 PM~4221273
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  let them know what's up pitbull. Man homie can't wait for you to do my frame homie. :0  :0  :0
> *



Me either......What's up, Brent?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 17 2005, 03:46 PM~4227061
> *Me either......What's up, Brent?
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: another customer homie


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 18 2005, 01:46 AM~4227061
> *Me either......What's up, Brent?
> *


busier than ive ever been , im up to 5 frames , and the phone is still ringing off the hook ,,,, i need help ! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2005, 07:27 PM~4227379
> *busier than ive ever been , im up to 5 frames , and the phone is still ringing off the hook ,,,, i need help ! :biggrin:
> *


Brent, Im going to need to have a frame done sometime in the near future, I need to buy a frame and have it done so I can still roll my shit while I build a rolling chassis *spell check*


----------



## PITBULL

whenever your ready ! let me know .....


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2005, 06:27 PM~4227379
> *busier than ive ever been , im up to 5 frames , and the phone is still ringing off the hook ,,,, i need help ! :biggrin:
> *



Thats a good thing!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 17 2005, 04:58 PM~4227599
> *Thats a good thing!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2005, 07:42 PM~4227519
> *whenever your ready ! let me know .....
> *


I'll probably talk to you about it when I get the adex from you next week, I kinda want to keep this on the DL with the old lady, I have to stash some money back to pay for it. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 17 2005, 06:14 PM~4228031
> *I'll probably talk to you about it when I get the adex from you next week, I kinda want to keep this on the DL with the old lady, I have to stash some money back to pay for it. :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: finally somebody who's not ashamed to say it. Me too homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 17 2005, 10:14 PM~4228031
> *I'll probably talk to you about it when I get the adex from you next week, I kinda want to keep this on the DL with the old lady, I have to stash some money back to pay for it. :biggrin:
> *


stash


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 17 2005, 10:20 PM~4228575
> *stash
> *


he stashes it in his pockets :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 17 2005, 11:29 PM~4228635
> *he stashes it in his pockets  :biggrin:
> *


more like a safe :0


----------



## mandingo

pro hopper vs pitbull 
Go there it just got interesting ......


----------



## Chevillacs

Wats goin on Pitbull, just sayn wassup homie, and I cant fukn wait to get that frame boy, dam im crazy impatient!!!!!!!

TTT


----------



## REALTALK

yeah pitbull cant wait to get mine also homie. Just a little more and then we can do the damn thang big homie.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 17 2005, 11:13 PM~4228943
> *yeah pitbull cant wait to get mine also homie. Just a little more and then we can do the damn thang big homie.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 17 2005, 08:25 PM~4229042
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: What the fuck you talking for bitch. You do your thing and let me do mine. I still havent forgotten who ima bang bumper on when I get to VA homie. So you do what you gotta do.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 17 2005, 11:28 PM~4229075
> *:twak:  :twak: What the fuck you talking for bitch. You do your thing and let me do mine. I still havent forgotten who ima bang bumper on when I get to VA homie. So you do what you gotta do.
> *


oh boy, still talkin smack and got no ride to back it up, lol :biggrin: 

" :uh: uh i plan to be hittin 80 inches, i think?" 

*LOL*


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 17 2005, 10:08 PM~4228477
> *:worship:  :worship: finally somebody who's not ashamed to say it. Me too homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, you know its right homie! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper+Nov 17 2005, 10:20 PM~4228575-->
> 
> 
> 
> stash
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, stash-were you put stuff away somewhere that nobody knows, to hide or keep from using. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 17 2005, 10:29 PM~4228635
> *he stashes it in his pockets  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: thats my spot foreal, right on me, so I know where its at at all times.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PantyDropper_@Nov 17 2005, 10:31 PM~4228649
> *more like a safe :0
> *


I have a fear of forgeting the combination. :uh:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 18 2005, 01:48 PM~4230294
> *Yeah, stash-were you put stuff away somewhere that nobody knows, to hide or keep from using. :biggrin:
> :cheesy: thats my spot foreal, right on me, so I know where its at at all times.
> I have a fear of forgeting the combination. :uh:
> *


ahahahahhahahahahahahhhahahaaaa


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Nov 17 2005, 08:56 PM~4228818
> *pro hopper vs pitbull
> Go there it just got interesting ......
> *


^^^^^Damn look at me.................look at me!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're just dieing to be a hater!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 17 2005, 10:16 PM~4229703
> *oh boy, still talkin smack and got no ride to back it up, lol :biggrin:
> 
> " :uh: uh i plan to be hittin 80 inches, i think?"
> 
> LOL
> *


damn homie you sure do talk alot of shit for somebody who is new to the game and then claming to own 2006. First learn how to hit the switch. :angry: :angry: Fix your broke ass ride and then holla at me.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 18 2005, 09:09 AM~4230516
> *damn homie you sure do talk alot of shit for somebody who is new to the game and then claming to own 2006. First learn how to hit the switch. :angry:  :angry:  Fix your broke ass ride and then holla at me.
> *


LOL, u sound like a 12 year old,  awww whats a matter, did you get mad at wat i said  ? :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

man homie just keep your comments to yourself and do your thing cuz I know Ima do mine.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 18 2005, 06:07 PM~4234178
> *man homie just keep your comments to yourself and do your thing cuz I know Ima do mine.
> *


u know it :biggrin: , 
TTT PITBULL


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## flaco78

Code:


bump


----------



## REALTALK

hahahahah


----------



## indycapri

Brent.. is there a price list?


----------



## PITBULL

im still working on it for the website , if you need a price on something give me a ring ...... thanks


----------



## travieso1967

some up dated pics of my ride... this is the one that will house pitbull gear.....


----------



## PITBULL

nice engine , im glad the pumps go in the back of the car .... lol :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 22 2005, 05:34 PM~4256961
> *nice engine , im glad the pumps go in the back of the car .... lol :thumbsup:
> *


thanks... me too not anymore room up front for anything else..... as soon as I get this engine complete then I will be hitting you up for a frame then your hydro's... it'll take some time since this is a work in progress..... but from what I have seen of your systems and read from all the feed back from this forum and the other one (prohopper VS pitbull), you are the best one this side of the states to go with.... and as the saying goes.....if you want to play you have to pay...... your prices are by far the best I have seen.


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 23 2005, 06:58 AM~4261650
> *thanks... me too not anymore room up front for anything else..... as soon as I get this engine complete then I will be hitting you up for a frame then your hydro's... it'll take some time since this is a work in progress..... but from what I have seen of your systems and read from all the feed back from this forum and the other one (prohopper VS pitbull), you are the best one this side of the states to go with.... and as the saying goes.....if you want to play you have to pay...... your prices are by far the best I have seen.
> *


*'u gotta pay the COST, to be the BOSS!!  *


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 22 2005, 01:23 PM~4256888
> *some up dated pics of my ride... this is the one that will house pitbull gear.....
> *


should of stayed in Carpas


----------



## 1987regal

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 18 2005, 01:15 PM~4232398
> *LOL, u sound like a 12 year old,   awww whats a matter, did you get mad at wat i said  ?  :biggrin:
> *


any one can talk shit and i think every one will agreee where im from only shit talker and wanabes with no rides talk. we rooll out clean and do our thing. lets let the cars do the talking for us. i see no need to talk shit if ur ride speakes for itself. ya im just a kid still 18 years old building my frist car 16inch cills in the back 8 batts and taping bumper no weight and rolling on 13's.


----------



## 1987regal

SINGAL PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal

and i got a sound system in ny ride 6x9's subs amps the hole shit new paint like glass tweed and leather inter. next step later on is chrome under. but im not talking shit :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Nov 23 2005, 04:03 PM~4264424
> *any one can talk shit and i think every one will agreee where im from only shit talker and wanabes with no rides talk. we rooll out clean and do our thing. lets let the cars do the talking for us. i see no need to talk shit if ur ride speakes for itself. ya im just a kid still 18 years old building my frist car 16inch cills in the back 8 batts and taping bumper no weight and rolling on 13's.
> *



Ummmm OK :dunno: :dunno: 
:twak:



TTT Pitbull, ill post pics once the frames done!


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 22 2005, 03:01 PM~4256732
> *im still working on it for the website , if you need a price on something give me a ring ...... thanks
> *



:wave: :wave: 

still waiting for my shirt!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 24 2005, 07:31 AM~4268006
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: , silver i just ordered more in , be a week or two ...


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Yeah I'll be needing a couple more as well :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

I need one too. 

Looks like you might need to place another order :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## timdog57

I may need some too. I need one for the wife also. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

I need a frame done too. Where am I in the line up? :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 23 2005, 04:45 PM~4264305
> *should of stayed in Carpas
> *


had no choice but to leave.... wife, 2 kids and high ass rent and got laid off from working offshore..... military was the only way....... besides... to damn expensive to live there now.... but it is my home though......


----------



## Dolle

Brent you got a set of chrome uppers?


----------



## PITBULL

just sent out the last pair , ive got some reinforced and extended , theres a pic of them on the website .. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

did you send out a set to chrome? If so pm me a price if not I know the price on a regular set.


----------



## PITBULL

NOPE , my chromer charges 125 an arm with the bar that goes through it ...ive got his # if anyone wants a GOOD chromer ......


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 25 2005, 05:59 PM~4275508
> *NOPE ,  my chromer charges 125 an arm with the bar that goes through it ...ive got his # if anyone wants a GOOD chromer ......
> *


did you say GOOD Chromer?? I've never heard of such a thing :0 I may have to give him a try in the future.


----------



## PITBULL

yep , i think they do good , got some stuff here they have done if you want to check it out .....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 26 2005, 11:43 AM~4278528
> *yep , i think they do good , got some stuff here they have done if you want to check it out .....
> *


yea remind me next time i'm over to check it out


----------



## Silver

wusup Doe, that frame in your avi. is looking tight homie


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 26 2005, 01:22 PM~4278851
> *wusup Doe, that frame in your avi. is looking tight homie
> *


thanks, you ready to hop your lac yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 26 2005, 01:26 PM~4279099
> *thanks, you ready to hop your lac yet?  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: mayyyyyyybeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacGrill21

pitbull is good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78

t t t


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wave:


----------



## NaptownSwangin2

Hey Brent, my login in suspended. 

If you reach me via PM with this login for now...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin2_@Nov 29 2005, 04:32 PM~4297404
> *Hey Brent, my login in suspended.
> 
> If you reach me via PM with this login for now...
> *


getting started on it thursday or friday , wont be long now !


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 29 2005, 05:53 PM~4300030
> *getting started on it thursday or friday , wont be long now !
> *



You still need those templates? :dunno:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Man, Brent dont need no stinking templates!!!! :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 30 2005, 01:27 AM~4300915
> *You still need those templates?  :dunno:
> *


thanks , but i found mine from the black mc , im gonna go off those :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 30 2005, 10:13 AM~4305352
> *thanks , but i found mine from the black mc , im gonna go off those  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 30 2005, 06:41 AM~4305436
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

PITBULL, you take paypal yet? needing 3/4 center port blocks ( or 1/2 if you have it ) with side returns and chrome fittings to go with if you have those also.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 30 2005, 09:54 PM~4307452
> *PITBULL, you take paypal yet? needing 3/4 center port blocks ( or 1/2 if you have it )  with side returns and chrome fittings to go with if you have those also.
> *


nope , on the pay pal ...............i do have the blocks though , we'll take any kind of check you want to send .... have some chrome fittings also ......


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 30 2005, 03:19 PM~4307996
> *nope , on the pay pal ...............i do have the blocks though , we'll take any kind of check you want to send .... have some chrome fittings also ......
> *


What about a stolen, forged check? :dunno:


----------



## RULOW

:wave: PERRO PERRO PERRO

i need some PERRO pumps


----------



## PITBULL

sup rulow , you know we gotcha !


----------



## 1sick7

hey,pitbull can you pm a price for a set of g-body upper and lowers a-arms that are extended and reinforce i just check out the web site i see you have them forsale


----------



## RULOW

^^^^^^^^^^^^

why dont u just call

502-367-1956

ask for EL PERRO!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sick7

will do :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the latest upgrade on my PITBULL pumps! :0 :0 :0

Thanks Josh :thumbsup:

[attachmentid=372049]

[attachmentid=372050]

[attachmentid=372051]


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 2 2005, 04:39 PM~4324632
> *Here is the latest upgrade on my PITBULL pumps! :0 :0 :0
> 
> Thanks Josh :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=372049]
> 
> [attachmentid=372050]
> 
> [attachmentid=372051]
> *


     That shit looks fucken sick bro. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 3 2005, 02:39 AM~4324632
> *Here is the latest upgrade on my PITBULL pumps! :0 :0 :0
> 
> Thanks Josh :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=372049]
> 
> [attachmentid=372050]
> 
> [attachmentid=372051]
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWEEEESOOOMMMEEEE , NO MORE PEEKS TILL ITS IN THE CAR  :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 3 2005, 12:16 AM~4325989
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWEEEESOOOMMMEEEE , NO MORE PEEKS TILL ITS IN THE CAR   :biggrin:
> *


looks even better in person :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 2 2005, 07:39 PM~4324632
> *Here is the latest upgrade on my PITBULL pumps! :0 :0 :0
> 
> Thanks Josh :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=372049]
> 
> [attachmentid=372050]
> 
> [attachmentid=372051]
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## travieso1967

that looks really tight bro... any pics of it in your ride?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Dec 3 2005, 09:20 AM~4327778
> *that looks really tight bro... any pics of it in your ride?
> *


Not yet, hopefully in a couple weeks.

Thanks for the props everyone.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 2 2005, 09:18 PM~4326007
> *looks even better in person :0
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Yeah Curtus those pumps are lookin good... real good. Josh is the man!!! Can't wait to see them installed. Keep it up!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 2 2005, 07:39 PM~4324632
> *Here is the latest upgrade on my PITBULL pumps! :0 :0 :0
> 
> Thanks Josh :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=372049]
> 
> [attachmentid=372050]
> 
> [attachmentid=372051]
> *


NICE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

Brent you going to be home on monday? I want to run those trailing arms by.


----------



## flaco78

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Hey brent, did u ever get my last pm? if not, i was asking about the a-arms uppers and lowers you had there at the shop, how much are they extended? put me down for a pair, ill pick em up wit the frame


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 2 2005, 07:39 PM~4324632
> *Here is the latest upgrade on my PITBULL pumps! :0 :0 :0
> 
> Thanks Josh :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=372049]
> 
> [attachmentid=372050]
> 
> [attachmentid=372051]
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Dec 5 2005, 08:08 AM~4337555
> *Hey brent, did u ever get my last pm? if not, i was asking about the a-arms uppers and lowers you had there at the shop, how much are they extended? put me down for a pair, ill pick em up wit the frame
> *


i gotcha , little cheaper since your getting a frame :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 4 2005, 11:04 PM~4334267
> *Brent you going to be home on monday? I want to run those trailing arms by.
> *


yep , just call first , gotta run out to get parts too..


----------



## flaco78

got a ?FOR YOU WHEN YOU EXTEND A-ARMS IS STRONGER AT THE EARS OR IN THE MIDDLE.PLAN ON USING THEM ON A HOPPER


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

You dont just want to extend them you want to reinforce them as well. Doing them at the ears is best and stronger IMO.


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Dec 5 2005, 08:00 PM~4343359
> *You dont just want to extend them you want to reinforce them as well. Doing them at the ears is best and stronger IMO.
> *


WHEN YOU SAY REINFORCE THEM IS THAT THE SAME AS MOLD THEM


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 5 2005, 08:49 AM~4338657
> *i gotcha , little cheaper since your getting a frame :biggrin:
> *


 :0 thanks a lot homie :thumbsup: 

so how much are they extended?


----------



## Miami305Rida

Hey brent how much you charge for a narrowed ford with just impala lower trailing arm brackets?
Thanks


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 5 2005, 10:03 PM~4343378
> *WHEN YOU SAY REINFORCE THEM IS THAT THE SAME AS MOLD THEM
> *


Kinda sorta. Even though you CAN mold a set without reinfocing them. 
(NOT VERY WISE HOWEVER) Because molding is really just making everything you see look very very smooth. But when I say reinforce I mean you add extra steel to pretty much every square inch of the A Arm.


----------



## Silver

where's my shirt??? better yet hoody!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 6 2005, 05:19 AM~4343796
> *Hey brent how much you charge for a narrowed ford with just impala lower trailing arm brackets?
> Thanks
> *


750 , you send me the rear brackets , f-150 truck housing and axles , big bearings very strong ...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 6 2005, 07:57 AM~4345149
> *where's my shirt??? better yet hoody!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whats wrong homie , is it cold or something up there ? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

I'm going to come by sat. to get those arms. Jason said he would do them if you could mark them or give him a measurment. You have power balls for me too don't you? Just let me know if you are going to be home or better yet I'll just give you a call.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 6 2005, 08:06 PM~4347775
> *I'm going to come by sat. to get those arms. Jason said he would do them if you could mark them or give him a measurment. You have power balls for me too don't you? Just let me know if you are going to be home or better yet I'll just give you a call.
> *


call me to make sure im here


----------



## flaco78

quote=KINGLOWNESS,Dec 5 2005, 10:38 PM~4344513]do you mean like ths
Kinda sorta. Even though you CAN mold a set without reinfocing them. 
(NOT VERY WISE HOWEVER) Because molding is really just making everything you see look very very smooth. But when I say reinforce I mean you add extra steel to pretty much every square inch of the A Arm.
[/quote]


----------



## flaco78

quote=KINGLOWNESS,Dec 5 2005, 10:38 PM~4344513]Kinda sorta. Even though you CAN mold a set without reinfocing them. 
(NOT VERY WISE HOWEVER) Because molding is really just making everything you see look very very smooth. But when I say reinforce I mean you add extra steel to pretty much every square inch of the A Arm.
[/quote]
[armsdo you mean like this


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Pretty Much


----------



## flaco78

are those reinforced or just molded


----------



## individualsbox

hows my order going for orlando florida chapter ???


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 6 2005, 06:34 AM~4346423
> *whats wrong homie , is it cold or something up there ? lol :biggrin:
> *


Is iT CoLD????? NO..its Freezing out here!!! The high today was 8 degrees, below zero wind chill..... :angry: :angry: ... you can stand in a fire and think your burning but its the frost bite making your body parts fall off... :0 :0 ... but on the bright side in 3 weeks ill be in the Cali. sun relaxin' makin fun all those out here that are cold..hahahahaha....

ummm. wheres my hoody?? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

yeah , i just talked to bruce he said its fkn cold up there , i hear ya going to cali catchin some rays , bout time i plan a trip out west for some time off :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

My web page will be finished next week... up and running next week most likely... so, checkout pitbull hydraulics on the OSC page... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 7 2005, 08:20 PM~4355453
> *My web page will be finished next week... up and running next week most likely... so, checkout pitbull hydraulics on the OSC page...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats awesome ,thanks ....... wish my website guy could hook mine up like that , hes busy building cars . lol :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

my car is being torn down next month for a 100% restoration :biggrin: shhhhhhhhhh...



> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 7 2005, 01:38 PM~4356487
> *thats awesome ,thanks ....... wish my website guy could hook mine up like that , hes busy building cars . lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 7 2005, 05:49 PM~4357117
> *my car is being torn down next month for a 100% restoration :biggrin: shhhhhhhhhh...
> *


Not the HONDA!!! LOL


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 6 2005, 05:55 PM~4350713
> *hows my order going for orlando florida chapter ???
> *



walt has it shipped out yet?


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 7 2005, 07:32 AM~4354029
> *yeah , i just talked to bruce he said its fkn cold up there , i hear ya going to cali catchin some rays , bout time i plan a trip out west for some time off :biggrin:
> *



Lets roll homie, fly out there for the 1st...


----------



## PITBULL

wish i could , too busy ...... :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

is the shop going to be open during the day on saturday brent? would like to come by and see your work and your killer hydro's


----------



## PITBULL

yeah we'll be here , running more electric too the shop , need more 220 outlets ..


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

i'm sure you would with all the orders for frames and A arms and shit that you have to get done for the holidays :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

HO HO HO you HO hahaha


WAZAH to ma KENTUCKAY FAMILY!!! hehehe


----------



## RULOW

que onda PERRO...is the supersize DOG HOUSE up yet....if so congrats...if not...then get moving....or is it already to cold to pour concrete?

oh and TTT for the pompas


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 10 2005, 07:44 AM~4376141
> *que onda PERRO...is the supersize DOG HOUSE up yet....if so congrats...if not...then get moving....or is it already to cold to pour concrete?
> 
> oh and TTT for the pompas
> *


hell no , still waiting on the permit ,,, the big doghouse will be in full effect by spring , we 're really close now .....


----------



## flaco78

tt


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 9 2005, 08:41 PM~4371639
> *HO HO HO you HO hahaha
> WAZAH to ma KENTUCKAY FAMILY!!! hehehe
> *


ho ho hos , where ? damn i missed them ......lol :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 13 2005, 06:06 AM~4394293
> *ho ho hos , where ? damn i missed them ......lol  :biggrin:
> *



I hear a lot of barking... what tree are you kicking it in? When you coming to L.A?


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## jusblaze

[attachmentid=386069]


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 13 2005, 07:06 AM~4394293
> *ho ho hos , where ? damn i missed them ......lol  :biggrin:
> *



Hey Homie. 
Any progress pics? :dunno:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Dec 15 2005, 02:10 AM~4406501
> *[attachmentid=386069]
> *


nice pic justin , cant wait to see it on the bumper this summer ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickPretty

Dealer, info ?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

WHAT UP BRO..................MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 15 2005, 05:50 AM~4409712
> *WHAT UP BRO..................MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
> *



thank you... hahaha






YO BRENT!!! Don't IGNORE ME!!! food is ready punk!!! LOL

Oh yeah, did I tell you that I am getting married soon? :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze

[attachmentid=387123]


> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 15 2005, 02:07 PM~4407299
> *nice pic justin , cant wait to see it on the bumper this summer ! :thumbsup:
> *


not mine looks close though


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 15 2005, 02:50 PM~4409712
> *WHAT UP BRO..................MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
> *


merry christmas to you and your family :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 15 2005, 09:52 PM~4411710
> *thank you... hahaha
> YO BRENT!!! Don't IGNORE ME!!! food is ready punk!!! LOL
> 
> Oh yeah, did I tell you that I am getting married soon?  :biggrin:
> *


i tried to call you , you where busy signing shit for your fans ......... :biggrin: DONT DO IT HOMIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Yo brent wats up homie, hey imma give u a call right now ight, pik up


:wave:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 15 2005, 04:14 PM~4412664
> *:  DONT DO IT HOMIE !  :biggrin:
> *


This is GREAT advice. :thumbsup:

Co-sign


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 9 2005, 11:41 AM~4371639
> *HO HO HO you HO hahaha
> WAZAH to ma KENTUCKAY FAMILY!!! hehehe
> *


whats up brother! Man I thought you was comming out and going down to the woods! :biggrin:
Oh yea congrats on the merrage!


----------



## Sixty34me

Oh man Nacho getting married......Did you get your dream white girl?????LOL


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

yep yep yep... LOL



> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 16 2005, 08:55 AM~4417742
> *Oh man Nacho getting married......Did you get your dream white girl?????LOL
> *


----------



## ENVIUS

good luck on the marriage :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

thanks
$75.00


> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 16 2005, 12:25 PM~4419237
> *good luck on the marriage :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Dec 14 2005, 05:10 PM~4406501
> *[attachmentid=386069]
> *




Thats not the same car......is it? it looks like that cars guts is a light color and the lac that james used to have has chocolate guts.....Correct me if i am wrong....


----------



## 29tudor

:0


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 16 2005, 01:28 PM~4419256
> *thanks
> $75.00
> *


no problem....75 for the coils?


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 17 2005, 07:34 AM~4419286
> *Thats not the same car......is it? it looks like that cars guts is a light color and the lac that james used to have has chocolate guts.....Correct me if i am wrong....
> *


NOT the same car......just saying looks close


----------



## ENVIUS

:dunno:


----------



## PITBULL

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MONTE THE REDNOSE PITBULL ! ! ! LOL


----------



## JasonJ

Damn, hes getting big, fucker might chew my leg off when i see him! :ugh:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 16 2005, 06:17 PM~4421111
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MONTE THE REDNOSE PITBULL ! ! ! LOL
> *


pitbull mascot? lol


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 16 2005, 05:17 PM~4421111
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MONTE THE REDNOSE PITBULL ! ! ! LOL
> *


damm he looks alot bigger them last time i saw the nizzle......u know hes thinking..."man take this shit of my head"...hahaha :biggrin: 

FELIZ NAVIDAD............Brent :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 16 2005, 08:19 PM~4421129
> *Damn, hes getting big, fucker might chew my leg off when i see him!  :ugh:
> *



I think he looks even bigger in person. :cheesy:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

How old is the dog, Brent?

I have a 1 year old rednose male too. He's built buckstrapped, but short as hell...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 16 2005, 07:17 PM~4421111
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MONTE THE REDNOSE PITBULL ! ! ! LOL
> *


Photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

pitbull,
you carry chrome whammys? 
as soon as my side panels are in i will be able to measure everything out and see exactly how long of a whammy i can use


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 17 2005, 08:06 PM~4425013
> *pitbull,
> you carry chrome whammys?
> as soon as my side panels are in i will be able to measure everything out and see exactly how long of a whammy i can use
> *


yes , we can custom make it anyway you want ..... get your measurements ...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 17 2005, 08:45 PM~4426894
> *yes , we can custom make it anyway you want ..... get your measurements ...
> *


 NICE! i can buy at 1 place :thumbsup:

will do


----------



## showandgo

how much fool :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 18 2005, 03:48 AM~4426910
> *NICE! i can buy at 1 place :thumbsup:
> 
> will do
> *


thanks bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

just to let everyone know , last friday we got the building permit we've been working on since last march , soon well have more room to store more parts and do more work , thanks everyone for bearing with us while we grow !


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 20 2005, 04:44 AM~4442151
> *just to let everyone know , last friday we got the building permit we've been working on since last march , soon well have more room to store more parts and do more work , thanks everyone for bearing with us while we grow !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

that's just bc you are my friend and I have connections... hahaha



> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 20 2005, 03:44 AM~4442151
> *just to let everyone know , last friday we got the building permit we've been working on since last march , soon well have more room to store more parts and do more work , thanks everyone for bearing with us while we grow !
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 20 2005, 06:44 AM~4442151
> *just to let everyone know , last friday we got the building permit we've been working on since last march , soon well have more room to store more parts and do more work , thanks everyone for bearing with us while we grow !
> *



Good shit Brent time to really get some shit done. :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 20 2005, 04:05 PM~4445386
> *Good shit Brent time to really get some shit done.  :biggrin:
> *



Tim, after the doghouse is built are you gonna be a full time employee? :dunno:

























:biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 20 2005, 03:44 AM~4442151
> *just to let everyone know , last friday we got the building permit we've been working on since last march , soon well have more room to store more parts and do more work , thanks everyone for bearing with us while we grow !
> *


congrats :biggrin: 

*"IF U BUILD IT, THEY WILL COME"*

IM REAL HAPPY FOR U HOMIE...I KNOW U BEEN WAITING LIKE A HUNGRY DAWG!

CONGRATS


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 21 2005, 01:38 AM~4446114
> *congrats :biggrin:
> 
> "IF U BUILD IT, THEY WILL COME"
> 
> IM REAL HAPPY FOR U HOMIE...I KNOW U BEEN WAITING LIKE A HUNGRY DAWG!
> 
> CONGRATS
> *


and thats the truth !


----------



## REALTALK

ttt for the perro's new shop carnales


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD DEAL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 16 2005, 07:17 PM~4421111
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MONTE THE REDNOSE PITBULL ! ! ! LOL
> *


Dude, thats just wrong. I almost got some for my Boxer but just couldn't do that to him, lol.

Congrats on the building permit!!! 

Have a good Holiday man!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Whats up ICECOLD??? :wave: Right back at ya


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Dec 21 2005, 07:06 AM~4448662
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: MERRY CHRISTMAS  :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

merry christmas brent and to your family too,

and to all my kentucky homies too :cheesy:


----------



## KustomKreationz

You gonna be at the shop today? If not, Have a Merry Christmas and I'll call next week.


----------



## travieso1967

merry xmas and a happy new year everyone....... does anyone knowwhere I can get some driveshaft work done at? just installed the 327 in the regal and now the drive shaft is to long... thought about going with a telescopic one for when I hook up the juice..... where can I get it done at around here? 
thanks


----------



## lolow

merry xmas and a happy new year pitbull crew (where are my free piston pumps so i can try the pit bull stuff ) :biggrin: j/k or not :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 






:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

Merry Christmas to all and a happy new year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

TTT for free pumps :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

BRENT I NEED BATTERIES!!!!!LOL


----------



## pfccrider

brent you got any 65's frames?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 27 2005, 12:10 PM~4491294
> *BRENT I NEED BATTERIES!!!!!LOL
> *


not again!! :uh:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 27 2005, 10:07 AM~4489915
> *TTT for free pumps  :roflmao:
> *


lol :roflmao: ................ nice try though :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Dec 27 2005, 11:50 PM~4493601
> *brent you got any 65's frames?
> *


i know where some are :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life

badass!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 27 2005, 08:28 PM~4496348
> *not again!!  :uh:
> *



No they are just junk, i dont want that shit to happen again though.....LOL.....you just brought up some bad memories....LOL...that shit almost made me cry....


----------



## PITBULL

batts should be here wednesday


----------



## 187_Regal

Thanks brent.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 29 2005, 01:05 PM~4506276
> *batts should be here wednesday
> *


where is my free piston pump then hahahaha


----------



## OneStopCustoms

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!

my web page will be up and running as of this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 29 2005, 11:17 PM~4511216
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!
> 
> my web page will be up and running as of this weekend :biggrin:
> *


thats cool keep you the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 30 2005, 05:17 AM~4511216
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!
> 
> my web page will be up and running as of this weekend :biggrin:
> *


cool .. ill check it :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

happy new year everyone and I hope everyone in the pitbull circle of friends has a safe and prosperous new year


----------



## lolow

to all :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 29 2005, 09:17 PM~4511216
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!
> 
> my web page will be up and running as of this weekend :biggrin:
> *


whats the sites link


----------



## OVERTIME

I got my g-body upper a- arms from pitbull on friday.He Does some really clean work, strong as ever and show quality.Thanks Brent.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

what's up brent :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Whats going down with The Palatka Posse? :dunno:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 3 2006, 01:44 AM~4535510
> *what's up brent  :biggrin:
> *


hey hey , sup carlton ....  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 3 2006, 03:23 PM~4538615
> *Whats going down with The Palatka Posse? :dunno:
> *


breakin this g-body frame off a little somethen today , got the belly spread and almost all the sides done .... looking really good , gonna be postin pics on the pitbull website when finished :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

PUTTIN IN WORK!!!


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 3 2006, 08:42 PM~4542773
> *breakin this g-body frame off a little somethen today , got the belly spread and almost all the sides done .... looking really good , gonna be postin pics on the pitbull website when finished :biggrin:
> *



Fucking sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 3 2006, 09:42 PM~4542773
> *breakin this g-body frame off a little somethen today , got the belly spread and almost all the sides done .... looking really good , gonna be postin pics on the pitbull website when finished :biggrin:
> *



I might swing by tonight to pick up blocks, but I will let you know.


----------



## blueouija

hey guys.. are you going to put prices on your website?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 3 2006, 07:42 PM~4542773
> *breakin this g-body frame off a little somethen today , got the belly spread and almost all the sides done .... looking really good , gonna be postin pics on the pitbull website when finished :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 4 2006, 12:44 PM~4546528
> *I might swing by tonight to pick up blocks, but I will let you know.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

do guys know if nachos web page is up


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 4 2006, 07:44 PM~4546528
> *I might swing by tonight to pick up blocks, but I will let you know.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 4 2006, 07:09 PM~4546372
> *Fucking sweet. :thumbsup:
> *


finished all the sides today , and almost finished the bottom ....  :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 4 2006, 09:45 PM~4550293
> *finished all the sides today , and almost finished the bottom ....   :biggrin:
> *


 what's up brent long time :uh:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 4 2006, 07:19 PM~4549664
> *do guys know if nachos web page is up
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 5 2006, 05:24 AM~4550464
> *what's up brent    long time :uh:
> *


too long , hope to see you at the shows this summer :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 5 2006, 05:31 AM~4550488
> *:dunno:
> *


not yet , i dont think


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 5 2006, 07:23 AM~4552463
> *not yet , i dont think
> *


thanks homie


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 4 2006, 10:42 PM~4550271
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Work has me on lock down, but I hope to swing by tomorrow with a couple of out of town guest. :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Thanks for the heads up today, Brent. 

You are right about not rushing to meet a show....:biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:22 AM~4552461
> *too long , hope to see you at the shows this summer  :biggrin:
> *


for sure I'll b @ miami this feb added a few new goodies 2 my car     :worship: :thumbsup: ............


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 6 2006, 03:31 AM~4556745
> *for sure I'll b @ miami this feb added a few new goodies 2 my car         :worship:  :thumbsup: ............
> *


cool , can wait to see it !  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 6 2006, 01:39 AM~4556087
> *Work has me on lock down, but I hope to swing by tomorrow with a couple of out of town guest.  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool , we'll be here, me and yetti are killin this g-body frame


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 5 2006, 09:06 PM~4557311
> *thats cool , we'll be here, me and yetti are killin this g-body frame
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

:0 :0 I am tripping that my frame is a Hi-Caliber/Pitbull Hybrid!! :0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 5 2006, 11:06 PM~4557311
> *thats cool , we'll be here, me and yetti are killin this g-body frame
> *



Hell fucking yeah. :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 6 2006, 03:48 PM~4559501
> *:0  :0 I am tripping that my frame is a Hi-Caliber/Pitbull Hybrid!! :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


ITS DONE HOMIE , READY FOR YA ! spread belly wrapped front to back and molded ......... and thats HI PITBULL CALIBER:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 6 2006, 06:15 PM~4563067
> *ITS DONE HOMIE , READY FOR YA ! spread belly wrapped front to back and molded ......... *



Damn. I'll be to see you ASAP. :cheesy:


----------



## flaco78

HEY PITBULL HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO KNOCK OUT THAT G-BODY FRAME


----------



## PITBULL

3.5 DAYS , with some good help :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

Any nice and upclsse pitpull piston pump pics yet


----------



## PITBULL

we dont sell piston pumps :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

post pics of the frame homie, when u gettin started on mine?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 6 2006, 09:19 PM~4565180
> *we dont sell piston pumps :biggrin:
> *


Ya right post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:0 Just for my good buddy........$1.00....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## osolowcutty

any pics of that g-body frame yet? Buy the way how much for a set of the lower arms :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 8 2006, 01:06 AM~4570597
> *:0 Just for my good buddy........$1.00....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Fuck you pay me to take a pic. That was priceless. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Jan 9 2006, 03:04 AM~4574831
> *any pics of that g-body frame yet?  Buy the way how much for a set of the lower arms  :biggrin:
> *


havent taken them yet , lowers 200 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 9 2006, 09:59 AM~4578122
> *havent taken them yet , lowers 200  :biggrin:
> *



In progress pics!!! :twak:


----------



## Dolle

Brent you think you will be able to get to me in march or will it be later than that.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

I HAVE A QUESTION. pitbull, on your piston pumps the bolts that hold your gears on your blocks, are your blocks threaded or do you use those threaded inserts and put them into the blocks with locktight or some thing like that? how secure are your gears 2 your blocks?


----------



## osolowcutty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 9 2006, 09:59 AM~4578122
> *havent taken them yet , lowers 200  :biggrin:
> *


how much for them chromed?


----------



## dken

ok... i got a 78 cpr deville im getting wrapped right now but i got an empty trunk.i was dead set on 4 cce fatboys but reading all the posts im starting to wonder if i should try something new. my car will be some 8000 lbs when done and i want it to move!!! ya know? i have 12 optima 31 series and was thinking 72volts front and 36 rear to get a good ballance of heighth and longevity of seals gears ect. ect... i dont compete or anything just want an impressive hop that at least keeps up with the big dogs . r pitbulls up to hopping an 8000 lbs caddy? would love pices and prices if u think their up to it..lol also any spring suggestions? been torn between 4 and 4.5 ton. i know 5ton would go higher but i drive the shit outa this ya know?...lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Jan 9 2006, 11:18 PM~4579897
> *I HAVE A QUESTION. pitbull, on your piston pumps the bolts that hold your gears on your blocks, are your blocks threaded or do you use those threaded inserts and put them into the blocks with locktight or some thing like that? how secure are your gears 2 your blocks?
> *


id have to say pretty good , never had one come off , but i have seen other brands do it so i know what your talking about .. we use all 6 bolt holes through the gear , and yes they have the steel inserts :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 9 2006, 07:56 PM~4578720
> *Brent you think you will be able to get to me in march or will it be later than that.
> *


got that frame blasted yet ? :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 9 2006, 06:41 PM~4581590
> *got that frame blasted yet ? :biggrin:
> *


how much dose a frame wrap run know a days


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 10 2006, 02:48 AM~4581653
> *how much dose a frame wrap run know a days
> *


2500 and up, depending on what kinda frame , and mods ...


----------



## flaco78

uffin: thanks homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

did you get my frame yet :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jan 10 2006, 03:04 AM~4581692
> *did you get my frame yet :biggrin:
> *


yep , im actually doing it now :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 9 2006, 07:56 PM~4581982
> *yep , im actually doing it now  :biggrin:
> *


dam is that all you guys do is frames


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jan 10 2006, 03:04 AM~4581692
> *did you get my frame yet :biggrin:
> *



here's yours spread , still gotta do the top and bottom  :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 7 2006, 03:08 AM~4563735
> *Damn. I'll be to see you ASAP.  :cheesy:
> *


g-body frame spread and molded :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

damnyourfast!.........


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 10 2006, 04:21 AM~4582124
> *damnyourfast!.........
> *


didnt work today i was sick , yetti left this morning  it was awesome to have good help ..... i start training my brother tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## KustomKreationz

How much for a fully wrapped X frame (61 Impala)??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

lookin good cant wait too see it finished thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

3000 spread belly and shaved cross member , if you look ^^^^ youll see i have one already done , behind the g-body frame against the wall ..


----------



## Big Doe

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## KustomKreationz

Does the split belly affect driveability any??


----------



## Dolle

so your brother coming to work with you now cool. I'll try to send it out to get blasted asap. send me the number for your sand blaster. Is that my frame against the wall maybe?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 10 2006, 11:12 AM~4584244
> *so your brother coming to work with you now cool. I'll try to send it out to get blasted asap. send me the number for your sand blaster. Is that my frame against the wall maybe?
> *


naw , we're doing yours .... 812-948-1313 , its not long distance , tell shawn i sent ya :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Jan 10 2006, 06:27 AM~4582848
> *Does the split belly affect driveability any??
> *


no sir , not at all........


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 10 2006, 05:30 AM~4582495
> *lookin good  :biggrin:
> *


thanks doe , herd you guys were doing some nice shit to your frame last night.. :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 9 2006, 07:15 PM~4582092
> *g-body frame spread and molded :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 10 2006, 08:39 AM~4584687
> *thanks doe , herd you guys were doing some nice shit to your frame last night.. :biggrin:
> *


Yea, Josh is hooking it up nice and pretty :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 10 2006, 08:22 AM~4584651
> *naw , we're doing yours .... 812-948-1313 , its not long distance , tell shawn i sent ya :biggrin:
> *


called today he said he was pretty buesy so as soon as I can line up a trailor I'm going to get it out there.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: would pitbull happen to have a frame for a 2004 towncar? :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

HEY OSC HOWS THE WEB SITE COMING ALONG


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 10 2006, 11:42 PM~4587764
> *:biggrin: would pitbull happen to have a frame for a 2004 towncar? :biggrin:
> *


i can make some calls if i need too ,  :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

brent even think of a price on the 14 to 29's you were talkembout?

and also the other chrome thing ,but i won't mention it's name.
tim is coming up next week end and if i can get those cylinders sent with him that would be great.thanks LMK :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

I need pump prices :biggrin: I will try to call you today.


----------



## WSL63

Thanks brent now i have a G-body 2................. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 13 2006, 06:18 AM~4609184
> *Thanks brent now i have a G-body 2................. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :dunno: :uh: they're multiplying :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 13 2006, 10:38 AM~4608738
> *brent even think of a price on the 14 to 29's you were talkembout?
> 
> and also the other chrome thing ,but i won't mention it's name.
> tim is coming up next week end and if i can get those cylinders sent with him that would be great.thanks LMK :thumbsup:
> *


pmed


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 13 2006, 01:18 PM~4609184
> *Thanks brent now i have a G-body 2................. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


what ? when that happen ? :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## ride4life

hey brent u got any 71-76 cap/imp frames reinforced?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 13 2006, 07:32 AM~4609471
> *:dunno:  :uh: they're multiplying  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 13 2006, 08:10 AM~4609622
> *what ? when that happen ? :biggrin:
> *


After i watched truucha 21 i just can't wait to take the front bumper off......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 13 2006, 03:49 PM~4612636
> *After i watched truucha 21 i just can't wait to take the front bumper off......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

pitbull, the blocks and your plugs look GREAT! thansk to timdog57 for helpin me out on gettin them also


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jan 13 2006, 06:15 PM~4612801
> *pitbull, the blocks and your plugs look GREAT! thansk to timdog57 for helpin me out on gettin them also
> *



Looks good, but take a picture in the light. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Jan 13 2006, 06:28 PM~4610362
> *hey brent u got any 71-76 cap/imp frames reinforced?
> *


not ,in stock , we can do yours though  if not i can try to find one


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jan 14 2006, 12:15 AM~4612801
> *pitbull, the blocks and your plugs look GREAT! thansk to timdog57 for helpin me out on gettin them also
> *


cool , glad you like them :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 13 2006, 03:51 PM~4612657
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:    :buttkick:
> *


You did not let me finish.... :biggrin: You see it needs a new front bumper so i can't wait to put on a new one........ :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 14 2006, 09:04 AM~4616044
> *You did not let me finish.... :biggrin: You see it needs a new front bumper so i can't wait to put on a new one........ :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## pfccrider

brent how got any caprice uppers , extended, and molded, pm me a price


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jan 13 2006, 06:15 PM~4612801
> *pitbull, the blocks and your plugs look GREAT! thansk to timdog57 for helpin me out on gettin them also
> *


LOOKIN' GOOD!!!


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Brent, 
I got ends and a truck and trailer lined up. Thing is, I don't have an opportunity to come pick it up until the 27th. A little less than 2 weeks. Its Friday and I have the day off, I will be there by lunchtime. 

Still got those upper and lowers in stock fir me?


----------



## PITBULL

ill have some before then , doing arms this whole week ,im slowly getting caught up :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2006, 08:52 PM~4627912
> *ill have some before then , doing arms this whole week ,im slowly getting caught up :biggrin:
> *


i havent had time to call u last week homie, but ill hit u up tommorow, monday!! :0


----------



## Dolle

Brent you got any t-shirts I need a black in xl if you do I'll get it sat. when I drop off the frame.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 16 2006, 08:03 AM~4630299
> *Brent you got any t-shirts I need a black in xl if you do I'll get it sat. when I drop off the frame.
> *


im getting more made before the car show :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

lets see the new backing plates :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 16 2006, 07:09 PM~4635174
> *lets see the new backing plates  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## PITBULL

here ya go


----------



## NaptownSwangin

:0 :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL

building going up , 30 x 54


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2006, 04:35 PM~4635831
> *here ya go
> *


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2006, 04:36 PM~4635837
> *building going up
> *


 :cheesy: nice homie. Even got the pitbull decal on the side of that truck huh


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2006, 06:36 PM~4635837
> *building going up
> *


is that in your back yard


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Looks like Good progress on the building


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 17 2006, 02:38 AM~4635847
> *is that in your back yard
> *


yep , zoned commercial , so i work and live here , very convient , thats why i get so much done ...its a big lot. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2006, 06:48 PM~4635911
> *yep , zoned commercial , so i work and live here , very convient , thats why i get so much done ...its a big lot.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2006, 07:48 PM~4635911
> *yep , zoned commercial , so i work and live here , very convient , thats why i get so much done ...its a big lot.  :biggrin:
> *



How much for the red 59? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2006, 07:35 PM~4635831
> *here ya go
> *


Nice. Now its just Monte's big ass head :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 17 2006, 02:57 AM~4635968
> *How much for the red 59?  :biggrin:
> *


15,000 ......... you want it ? :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow63

I need a few Tshirts for the weekend :biggrin: Have them ready at the Pitbull hotel for me.


----------



## juandik

fet some big boy sizes too...thanks


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 16 2006, 08:01 PM~4636449
> *fet some big boy sizes too...thanks
> *


Eat less. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2006, 05:52 PM~4627912
> *ill have some before then , doing arms this whole week ,im slowly getting caught up :biggrin:
> *


Tight can you take some pics and post them up in the who to topic i started in hydraulics THANKS http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=233447&hl=


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 9 2006, 07:13 PM~4582086
> *here's yours spread , still gotta do the top and bottom   :cheesy:
> *


IT'S LOOKING GOOD !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME

brent pm me about the price on the lower g- body a-arms grinded and ready for chrome that we have talked about.


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 16 2006, 10:08 PM~4636502
> *Tight can you take some pics and post them up in the who to topic i started in hydraulics THANKS http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=233447&hl=
> *


send 200 plus shipping and you can take pic of the ones he sends you :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm

I got one question why do you need some many batteries of course with the counter weight anything is going to hop . I am not trying to hate . but can we have everybody at one show using eight or ten batteries first one to hit bumper no getting stuck or bullshit winner takes all . Answer this !!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 16 2006, 08:34 PM~4637648
> *send 200 plus shipping and you can take pic of the ones he sends you :biggrin:
> *


FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2006, 06:07 PM~4635159
> *im getting more made before the car show :biggrin:
> *


cool I'm going to Detroit for the autorama the weekend after casper I'll represent up there for ya.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Jan 17 2006, 02:33 AM~4638477
> *I got one question why do you need some many batteries of course with the counter weight anything is going to hop . I am not trying to hate . but can we have everybody at one show using eight or ten batteries first one to hit bumper no getting stuck or bullshit winner takes all . Answer this !!!!!!!
> *


Great idea. But first we all have to buy the same car and get the same wheels and paint it the same color :uh:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Jan 17 2006, 09:33 AM~4638477
> *I got one question why do you need some many batteries of course with the counter weight anything is going to hop . I am not trying to hate . but can we have everybody at one show using eight or ten batteries first one to hit bumper no getting stuck or bullshit winner takes all . Answer this !!!!!!!
> *


ahaahaahaaaa , thats funny , your talking to me about cars getting stuck ! if you knew me at all , you would know i think that shit is gay also , its not hopping .... and the battery comment i guess is directed to the black mc (pitbull) ... the car is a street car , built for having FUN , 14 batts , 10 to the front , 3 on the back , and one for the engine , all stock rear arms doing 60 single pump with a big v8 AND 13S... and if you watch video on our website youll see the shit isnt floaty either ... we are putting a 63 together for the lrm tour to the rules , if you want , you can pull up on it ..... hope i answered your question .. lol


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 17 2006, 08:47 AM~4639282
> *ahaahaahaaaa , thats funny , your talking to me about cars getting stuck ! if you knew me at all , you would know i think that shit is gay also , its not hopping .... and the battery comment i guess is directed to the black mc (pitbull) ... the car is a street car , built for having FUN , 14 batts , 10 to the front , 3 on the back , and one for the engine , all stock rear arms doing 60 single pump with a big v8 AND 13S.... we are putting a 63 together for the lrm tour to the rules , if you want  , you can pull up on it ..... hope i answered your question .. lol
> *



:0 :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 17 2006, 04:01 AM~4636449
> *fet some big boy sizes too...thanks
> *


dont worry i got ya :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2006, 08:35 PM~4635831
> *here ya go
> *



Good thing I haven't got my backing plates yet. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 17 2006, 05:47 AM~4639282
> *ahaahaahaaaa , thats funny , your talking to me about cars getting stuck ! if you knew me at all , you would know i think that shit is gay also , its not hopping .... and the battery comment i guess is directed to the black mc (pitbull) ... the car is a street car , built for having FUN , 14 batts , 10 to the front , 3 on the back , and one for the engine , all stock rear arms doing 60 single pump with a big v8 AND 13S... and if you watch video on our website youll see the shit isnt floaty either ... we are putting a 63 together for the lrm tour to the rules , if you want  , you can pull up on it ..... hope i answered your question .. lol
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 17 2006, 06:53 AM~4639295
> *dont worry i got ya  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know too. I could use a 3xl Pitbull shirt.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 17 2006, 08:53 AM~4639295
> *dont worry i got ya  :biggrin:
> *



Can I get a Shirt when I pick up the frame? :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 17 2006, 06:10 AM~4637502
> *brent pm me about the price on the lower g- body a-arms grinded and ready for chrome that we have talked about.
> *


pmed homie :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 17 2006, 07:47 AM~4639282
> *ahaahaahaaaa , thats funny , your talking to me about cars getting stuck ! if you knew me at all , you would know i think that shit is gay also , its not hopping .... and the battery comment i guess is directed to the black mc (pitbull) ... the car is a street car , built for having FUN , 14 batts , 10 to the front , 3 on the back , and one for the engine , all stock rear arms doing 60 single pump with a big v8 AND 13S... and if you watch video on our website youll see the shit isnt floaty either ... we are putting a 63 together for the lrm tour to the rules , if you want  , you can pull up on it ..... hope i answered your question .. lol
> *


Thats Right Homie!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 17 2006, 12:27 PM~4640052
> *Can I get a Shirt? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY

Wheres the good PITBULL piston pump pics????? and not ones in the cars?? i wanna see some good bench shots


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 18 2006, 03:44 AM~4644062
> *
> *


all out right now , getting more made before carshow in feb. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 18 2006, 07:45 AM~4646118
> *Wheres the good  PITBULL piston pump pics????? and not ones in the cars?? i wanna see some good bench shots
> *


well , im having one made right now ... maybe post a pic , we'll see ...i dont really see the point , lots of copy cats out there.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 17 2006, 06:10 AM~4637502
> *brent pm me about the price on the lower g- body a-arms grinded and ready for chrome that we have talked about.
> *


is this what your looking for ? these are g-body lowers , didnt put the hole in the bottom for the sway bar , but i can if your running it ..  :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 18 2006, 03:24 PM~4650377
> *is this what your looking for  ? these are g-body lowers , didnt put the hole in the bottom for the sway bar , but i can if your running it ..   :biggrin:
> *


DAM! those are nice and grinded down, i hope mine look like those homie!


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## OVERTIME

yeah that's what i need pm me the price on those ones so i can get the money sent out by friday.


----------



## OVERTIME

also will you fill in the sway bar and bump stop holes? I'll pay the extra price thanks.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 18 2006, 03:24 PM~4650377
> *is this what your looking for  ? these are g-body lowers , didnt put the hole in the bottom for the sway bar , but i can if your running it ..   :biggrin:
> *



Brent, can you drop the spring pocket in the lower about 3-4 inches?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 19 2006, 01:32 PM~4657529
> *Brent, can you drop the spring pocket in the lower about 3-4 inches?
> *



Why do you wanna do that? :dunno: No need.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 19 2006, 12:44 PM~4657889
> *Why do you wanna do that? :dunno:  No need.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 19 2006, 01:44 PM~4657889
> *Why do you wanna do that? :dunno:  No need.
> *



I wanted to use a full stack, but still be able to be a lowrider...

I'm a total noob to the hopping game. It has yet to be determined if I'm gonna sink or swim.... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 19 2006, 11:38 PM~4659475
> *I wanted to use a full stack, but still be able to be a lowrider...
> 
> I'm a total noob to the hopping game. It has yet to be determined if I'm gonna sink or swim.... :biggrin:
> *


dont , woooooooooorrrrryyyy . its gonna work :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 19 2006, 04:38 PM~4659475
> *I wanted to use a full stack, but still be able to be a lowrider...
> 
> I'm a total noob to the hopping game. It has yet to be determined if I'm gonna sink or swim.... :biggrin:
> *


lol u sound like me homie, im a noob to the hopping thing also lol.

yea brent so there isnt any problem with lower arms like that? even if im tryin put 4.5 full stacks?


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jan 19 2006, 10:23 PM~4662020
> *lol u sound like me homie, im a noob to the hopping thing also lol.
> 
> yea brent so there isnt any problem with lower arms like that? even if im tryin put 4.5 full stacks?
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## OVERTIME

I want the lower g-body a-arms. I dont have any cores so pm me the total price with shipping so i can send the money out right away.


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent will the shop be open tomorrow (sunday)? would like to come by and check out your work (frame work... G-body)


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

WILL THOSE LOWERS WORK LIKE THAT I DON'T THINK THEY WILL.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 22 2006, 03:02 AM~4675714
> *WILL THOSE LOWERS WORK LIKE THAT I DON'T THINK THEY WILL.
> *


oh yeah , why not ? been doing 60 inches on a set like that for 6 years , no problem :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Jan 22 2006, 02:50 AM~4675616
> *hey brent will the shop be open tomorrow (sunday)? would like to come by and check out your work (frame work... G-body)
> *


call me tomorrow , ill let you in :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 21 2006, 10:58 PM~4676540
> *call me tomorrow , ill let you in :biggrin:
> *



right on...


----------



## Sixty34me

Hey Brent I stoped by yesterday around 5. Looked like no one was home so I left, but I wanted to say the Building looks good back there. Glad thats working out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

thanks man , yeah we were at the gun range :machinegun: , blowing shit up with the mac 9 ...


----------



## redline

sup brent get my message ???????????????


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Jan 22 2006, 05:33 AM~4676704
> *right on...
> *


glad you stopped by today , the 50 foot burn out in the lolow was cool , that regal is gonna be bad ass when your done , nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 22 2006, 08:54 PM~4682433
> *glad you stopped by today , the 50 foot burn out in the lolow was cool , that regal is gonna be bad ass when your done , nice ride :biggrin:
> *


thanks, the shop looks great as well as the old shop too... frames and hydros are exactly what I am looking for... will be glad to show your hydros and the frame craftmanship in my regal...... ya didn't think that she would do one that far... :biggrin: but will be better when i can do it in a 3 wheel motion with pitbull pushing the juice


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## flaked85




----------



## Dolle

got a real good deal on a ford nine inch (free) out of a 78 truck how much to narrow and weld on my brackets from my rearend?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 18 2006, 05:08 AM~4647721
> *well , im having one made right now ... maybe post a pic , we'll see ...i dont really see the point , lots of copy cats out there.
> *


:0 Well maybe you will be nice and post pics


----------



## SQUASH

I WAS REAL HAPPY WITH MY KIT BRENT,UNTIL I SEEN WHAT PRO HOPPER WAS SHIPPING WITH THEIR KITS


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

:roflmao: Wonder if that broad can hit your switch :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Jan 24 2006, 05:25 PM~4692924
> *I WAS REAL HAPPY WITH MY KIT BRENT,UNTIL I SEEN WHAT PRO HOPPER WAS SHIPPING WITH THEIR KITS
> *


dayum , im gonna order a couple of those , aint no fun if my homies cant get none ! lol


----------



## SQUASH

I THOUGHT YOUD LIKE THAT


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 25 2006, 09:10 AM~4700246
> *dayum , im gonna order a couple of those , aint no fun if my homies cant get none ! lol
> *



You order some of those and I will pick mine up asap. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

wonder if they have an installment plan for broke ass people like me....LOL


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 25 2006, 09:38 PM~4702500
> *wonder if they have an installment plan for broke ass people like me....LOL
> *


you can use mine for a fee :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Damn now you all are pimpin hoes and smashin back bumper :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

thanks for the call man............looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow, great customer service :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

your installment plan??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

frame is going to the blaster monday morning it's coming to you soon as I get it back :biggrin:


----------



## dsgb

Hey Pitbull, do you have any 80's fleetwood frames up there already done?If so, how much?? IF not,How much would you charge to wrap one in 1/4 if I bring u a frame??


----------



## PITBULL

pmed homie


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Made it home. Thanks for the advice today....I got alot of work to do.....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 28 2006, 01:19 AM~4718872
> *Made it home. Thanks for the advice today....I got alot of work to do.....
> *


cool , nice to meet you guys today , call me if you have any questions :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

59 FOR SALE , ANYONE INTERESTED :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

dam homie shoot me a price and more info on that 59!


----------



## Sixty34me

hey brent will you be at the shop today, I might want to stop by?


----------



## redline

do that have a full frame in it brent :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

why you sellin it? your going to piss off your daughter if you sell it.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

That is a nice 59, I'd take it for the price you listed at yesterday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 28 2006, 07:21 PM~4722859
> *why you sellin it? your going to piss off your daughter if you sell it.
> *


yeah i know ,  this will be me tomorrow afternoon :barf:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 28 2006, 07:44 PM~4724362
> *yeah i know ,   this will be me tomorrow afternoon :barf:
> *


----------



## lolow

lets see the piston pump back plate :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 28 2006, 11:35 PM~4726237
> *lets see the piston pump back plate  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 01:40 AM~4726271
> *:0
> *


:uh: another pointless post you whore :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 29 2006, 12:35 AM~4726237
> *lets see the piston pump back plate  :biggrin:
> *



He aint comin off no photos, boys. I asked him personally, too many copycats... :0


----------



## ICECOLD63

How's business Brent? Must be good cause u are hard as hell to get in touch with. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

very , very ,very busy , i tried hitting you back , ill try today


----------



## lolow

T T T for pitbull


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Wahts up Brent? They pour the concrete yet?


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 29 2006, 08:32 PM~4730926
> *How's business Brent?  Must be good cause u are hard as hell to get in touch with.  :biggrin:
> *



true!!!


----------



## lolow

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 1 2006, 01:38 AM~4744419
> *Wahts up Brent? They pour the concrete yet?
> *


yep , yesterday ,, sssssshheeewww , finally :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 1 2006, 05:20 PM~4752486
> *yep , yesterday ,, sssssshheeewww , finally :biggrin:
> *


did you stamp pitbull logos in the wet concrete :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

dam it , i knew i was missing something , lol , got my little girls hand print though. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 1 2006, 07:17 PM~4753305
> *dam it , i knew i was missing something , lol , got my little girls hand print though. :biggrin:
> *


thats cool as fuck, did you date it?


----------



## PITBULL

no , i almost couldnt get her hand print , it was almost dry when she got home from school , way to dry to write in ,,,,, but , yeah its cool :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 1 2006, 04:17 PM~4753305
> *dam it , i knew i was missing something , lol , got my little girls hand print though. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: hey brent you got pics of the new shop homie  Big ups to ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

hey homie did u bury those haters bodies under the concrete?

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 1 2006, 08:31 PM~4753777
> *hey homie did u bury those haters bodies under the concrete?
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Brent,

Do you think that it makes a big difference if you weld the factory seems before wrapping the frame of a G-Body?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Feb 2 2006, 01:18 PM~4756606
> *Brent,
> 
> Do you think that it makes a big difference if you weld the factory seems before wrapping the frame of a G-Body?
> *


nope, no big deal


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## NaptownSwangin

About the Pitbull logo, I want to mark my frame with that shit after I paint it. #1 to show love, #2 so everyone knows I ain't half stepping. 

That damn piece of steel is like a work of art, everytime I look at it I notice something new....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Feb 3 2006, 11:25 AM~4765983
> *About the Pitbull logo, I want to mark my frame with that shit after I paint it.  #1 to show love, #2 so everyone knows I ain't half stepping.
> 
> That damn piece of steel is like a work of art, everytime I look at it I notice something new....
> *



You got a hell of a frame.


----------



## juandik

yes he got an extra special frame built by two midwest pros.

pitbull and yetti


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 3 2006, 11:34 AM~4766326
> *yes he got an extra special frame built by two midwest pros.
> 
> pitbull and yetti
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

yeah i saw it, when they were still workin on the front end, it looked awesome.....i was tryin to get the special, buy some batteries and get one free frame....it didnt work out so great...LOL


----------



## travieso1967

i will be picking one up just before I PCS to ft bliss, tx in may...... the faster the income taxes get here the quicker I will be sporting PITBULL


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Feb 3 2006, 05:25 PM~4765983
> *About the Pitbull logo, I want to mark my frame with that shit after I paint it.  #1 to show love, #2 so everyone knows I ain't half stepping.
> 
> That damn piece of steel is like a work of art, everytime I look at it I notice something new....
> *


im having a metal stamp made , ill let you use it when i get it ....


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 18 2006, 02:24 PM~4650377
> *is this what your looking for  ? these are g-body lowers , didnt put the hole in the bottom for the sway bar , but i can if your running it ..   :biggrin:
> *


how much for a set of these.


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2006, 04:56 PM~4768641
> *im having a metal stamp made , ill let you use it when i get it ....
> *


Yo when I send for those Arms, hook me up


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 4 2006, 12:12 AM~4768754
> *how much for a set of these.
> *


330 shipped , and thats with top welds ground down too .... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

almost done, getting doors saturday :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

fucking show off :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

how is the farme comming also pm me the price for bigbody uppers and lowers molded


----------



## redline

yo brent that bitch look good lots of room r you hiring :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

another G-BODY frame almost done :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

one more :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

check it out walt :biggrin:,,, ooppss , the hopper is in the back ground :0


----------



## OVERTIME

after seeing those g-body pictures makes me want to go and get that frame from you even sooner if it wasn't for this damn winter weather over here. but i know it will be worth it in the long run,by the way that is a nice shop.


----------



## timdog57

I love the shop by the way Brent. My favorite part is the conduit and the 6-8" thick floor. :0


----------



## BIGTONY

Shop looks tight what size is it and if you dont mind what it set you back only thing i see missing is THE HOPPING AREA :biggrin: im sure your not done though LOL


----------



## RULOW

congrats on the shop homie...im real happy for u...damm that looks good...

now can u rent me a spot on the floor...i'll help monte watch out for the intruders


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2006, 08:43 PM~4770393
> *almost done, getting doors saturday :biggrin:
> *


fuckin sweet shop brent


----------



## EIGHT BALL

i have seen that new garage in person and damn, its a car lovers dreams. and huge too.

nice shop deal there .

and got to drive the neighbor hood in search of a 2 door cadi that wasnt there. lol 

j/k

but was nice to get out of the city for a minute. and visit pitbull and cces brian some times

lol


----------



## Mr Impala

shops looking good brent


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent, the shop is looking good bro, can't wait to see it when it is all complete. if and order for a G-body frame is put in... what is the soonest time you could get it done? taxes coming in and I will be leaving for texas (PCS to Ft. Bliss) around the end of april or 1st of May? and I would like to get a frame from you if at all possible.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2006, 08:43 PM~4770393
> *almost done, getting doors saturday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2006, 04:56 PM~4768641
> *im having a metal stamp made , ill let you use it when i get it ....
> *



Let me know....Before I paint....


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2006, 09:00 PM~4770537
> *another G-BODY frame almost done :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to go pick it up homie!!!, hey remember i also want 4.5 hopping coils from nacho, im not sure if u have em but if u do put em on the side for me  
thanxz homie :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## Dolle

shop looks good I guess I get to be one of the first frames to come out of the new shop. :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 3 2006, 08:46 PM~4770410
> *fucking show off :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 4 2006, 02:00 AM~4770537
> *another G-BODY frame almost done :biggrin:
> *


Looks good what size metal you using here.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2006, 02:16 AM~4779570
> *Looks good what size metal you using here.
> *


wsup homie, he used 3/16 on that frame


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 5 2006, 07:18 AM~4779582
> *wsup homie, he used 3/16 on that frame
> *


I was thinking thats what it was.3/16 is easy to work with.
:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2006, 06:43 PM~4770393
> *almost done, getting doors saturday :biggrin:
> *



dayum doing it big time huh :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2006, 12:26 AM~4779622
> *I was thinking thats what it was.3/16 is easy to work with.
> :thumbsup:
> *


3/16 is all u need...some people dont need weight to hit bumper...not talking about u in perticular....just saying...3/8 is overkill and just weight for the cars that get stuck :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 4 2006, 03:43 AM~4770393
> *almost done, getting doors saturday :biggrin:
> *


looking real nice!


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

congrads on the shop!!!....is it on the right side????? the pics look like it is behind the house and not the garage :uh: anyways i'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 6 2006, 10:36 AM~4786978
> * congrads on the shop!!!....is it on the right side????? the pics look like it is behind the house and not the garage :uh:  anyways i'm jealous!!!!!
> *



It is on the left looking from the house. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

caddy project for sale in "project rides" topic caddy frame.


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 6 2006, 09:56 PM~4788567
> *caddy project for sale in "project rides"  topic caddy frame.
> *


dam j , what are you thinking ? :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 7 2006, 05:58 AM~4793899
> *dam j , what are you thinking ? :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


sorry i didnt want to whore up your topic...... but i need to sell the caddy...we are trying to get a bigger house(and garage).....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 7 2006, 11:00 AM~4794183
> *sorry i didnt want to whore up your topic...... but i need to sell the caddy...we are trying to get a bigger house(and garage).....
> *



Theres the best part. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Check your PM, I hope u got the money today homie let me know. You should get the arms tommorow!

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 5 2006, 06:47 PM~4781422
> *3/16 is all u need...some people dont need weight to hit bumper...not talking about u in perticular....just saying...3/8 is overkill and just weight for the cars that get stuck :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for that i guess everyone out there using quarter and 3/8,are doing it wrong. :uh: :uh:


----------



## coco73chev

:uh: i dont think so


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 7 2006, 08:56 PM~4798752
> *Thanks for that i guess everyone out there using quarter and 3/8,are doing it wrong. :uh:  :uh:
> *


Thats how the camachos do it.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CP

that extra thickness in steel is not even that heavy. 

































but i use 3/8 on the rear anyways.


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 8 2006, 04:56 AM~4798752
> *Thanks for that i guess everyone out there using quarter and 3/8,are doing it wrong. :uh:  :uh:
> *


where does it say anyone is doing it wrong ?, ,,, hes just stating that its overkill to the MAX , which he would be very right ,,,, hell i think 3/16s used properlly is overkill ..... just my opinon though


----------



## showandgo

but what do you know, you act like you wrap frames everyday






































oh wait you do and very well i may add


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 8 2006, 10:36 PM~4807143
> *but what do you know, you act like you wrap frames everyday
> oh wait you do and very well i may add
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Jimmy is always the funny guy!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2006, 05:36 AM~4807143
> *but what do you know, you act like you wrap frames everyday
> oh wait you do and very well i may add
> *


thanks jimmy , we've done 2 - 3 frames a month since last summer , i think im gonna have to change my name from pitbull to frame king , lol.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 8 2006, 03:03 AM~4798825
> *that extra thickness in steel is not even that heavy.
> but i use 3/8 on the rear anyways.
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: All you need is 3/16 cp. :uh: Neebies. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 8 2006, 02:58 AM~4798771
> *Thats how the camachos do it.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You like that don't you.This is how we do it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=454704]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 9 2006, 12:07 AM~4805649
> *where does it say anyone is doing it wrong ?, ,,, hes just stating that its overkill to the MAX , which he would be very right ,,,, hell i think 3/16s used properlly is overkill ..... just my opinon though
> *


To each there own bro,shit use all 11 gauge on your shit if you want,it's way easyer and you'll make more money.But on my ride it's at least quarter.I wasn't doggin you bro don't get it wrong.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2006, 10:19 AM~4809476
> *To each there own bro,shit use all 11 gauge on your shit if you want,it's way easyer and you'll make more money.But on my ride it's at least quarter.I wasn't doggin you bro don't get it wrong.
> *


Suburban Swingin not talking smack? say it isnt so :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2006, 05:19 PM~4809476
> *To each there own bro,shit use all 11 gauge on your shit if you want,it's way easyer and you'll make more money.But on my ride it's at least quarter.I wasn't doggin you bro don't get it wrong.
> *


i didnt think you were bro ,,,,, and i wont use 11 guage , untill i try it on one of my own first , but i think i could make it work , we'll see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

hey Brent since u know so much about these frames, would any g-body frame fit any other g-body? of course except for an el-camino


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 9 2006, 04:53 PM~4811889
> *Suburban Swingin not talking smack? say it isnt so  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2006, 09:16 AM~4809463
> *You like that don't you.This is how we do it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=454704]
> *


1 real 100 dollar bill and the rest are all ones :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 9 2006, 09:44 PM~4813592
> *i didnt think you were bro ,,,,, and i wont use 11 guage , untill i try it on one of my own first , but i think i could make it work , we'll see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


11 gauge=:thumbsdown:







:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 9 2006, 09:53 PM~4811889
> *Suburban Swingin not talking smack? say it isnt so  :biggrin:
> *


Well maybe a little. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2006, 06:27 AM~4815882
> *1 real 100 dollar bill and the rest are all ones :biggrin:
> *


Damn ron you don't have too tell every one,besides theres 2 real ones in there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 10 2006, 01:44 AM~4813592
> *i didnt think you were bro ,,,,, and i wont use 11 guage , untill i try it on one of my own first , but i think i could make it work , we'll see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I wouldn't,we all know what happened two the other monte from kc with 3/16 and 11 gauge. :0 :0


----------



## on da roof

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 9 2006, 06:44 PM~4813592
> *i didnt think you were bro ,,,,, and i wont use 11 guage , untill i try it on one of my own first , but i think i could make it work , we'll see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This looks like 11 gauge.....3/16th wont fold over like that ith out some heat.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by on da roof_@Feb 10 2006, 07:00 AM~4816140
> *This looks like 11 gauge.....3/16th wont fold over like that ith out some heat.....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

or a hydraulic press :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I THINK WHAT HE MEANT ,IT WOULDN'T SHRINK,FOLD OVER THE TOP AND STILL BEND AROUND THE CORNER....3 AXIAS BEND.......I HAVE A 20 TON CLAMP AND I DONT THINK I COULD DO THAT......AND I'M NOT SAYING 1/8'' IS BAD , I DID THE BELLY AND THE FRONT IN MY CADDY WITH 12 GAUGE AND IT'S STILL DOING BIG NUMBERS AFTER 7 YEARS.... 

I NEED A BETTER PIC TO SEE......ANYONE GOT ONE UP CLOSER


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2006, 10:16 AM~4809463
> *You like that don't you.This is how we do it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=454704]
> *


yo homie can i get a loan


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by on da roof_@Feb 10 2006, 03:00 AM~4816140
> *This looks like 11 gauge.....3/16th wont fold over like that ith out some heat.....
> *



I have done it with no problems. Brent has too.  Every frame Brent does is 3/16". :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by on da roof_@Feb 10 2006, 09:00 AM~4816140
> *This looks like 11 gauge.....3/16th wont fold over like that ith out some heat.....
> *


ahaaahahhaa , its 3/16 without heat ,,,, believe or not , and i take that as a compliment :biggrin: ,,,,,, i honestly cant remember the last time i heated a plate to lay it , maybe back in 2000 or so ,lol .... ill be posting a pic of an impala frame tomorrow we tricked out this week, some of you may find it interesting ....


----------



## lolow

can i get a free piston pump like a sponsor hahaha to show how it work in canadian weather hahahahaha j/k or not :dunno: keep up the good work bro....... :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 10 2006, 08:09 PM~4818797
> *I have done it with no problems.  Brent has too.    Every frame Brent does is 3/16". :biggrin:
> *


thats right , unless the customer wants something different 3/8s 1/4 , whatever bring it


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 10 2006, 11:49 PM~4823339
> *thats right , unless the customer wants something different 3/8s 1/4 , whatever bring it
> *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 10 2006, 08:47 AM~4816055
> *I wouldn't,we all know what happened two the other monte from kc with 3/16 and 11 gauge. :0  :0
> *


well then dont ,,,, and ill bet that shit got fixed and a little lesson was learned ,, and it will be back out DOING THE MOST again THIS SUMMER ,, :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 10 2006, 10:44 PM~4823314
> *ahaaahahhaa , its 3/16  without heat ,,,, believe or not , and i take that as a compliment :biggrin: ,,,,,, i honestly cant remember the last time i heated a plate to lay it , maybe back in 2000 or so  ,lol .... ill be posting a pic of an impala frame tomorrow we tricked out this week, some of you may find it interesting ....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 11 2006, 05:47 AM~4823326
> *can i get a free piston pump like a sponsor hahaha to show how it work in canadian weather hahahahaha j/k or not :dunno: keep up the good work bro.......  :thumbsup:
> *


 hey man i wish i had it like that ,,,,,, id like to get something going up there,,, give me more time and we'll see ...


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 10 2006, 01:47 AM~4816055
> *I wouldn't,we all know what happened two the other monte from kc with 3/16 and 11 gauge. :0  :0
> *


Really, what happened to it? :dunno: Nevermind I don't want to fuck up brent's topic. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 11 2006, 08:23 PM~4826568
> *Really, what happened to it?  :dunno:  Nevermind I don't want to fuck up brent's topic. :biggrin:
> *


cool , thankyou , dont want that bs up in here .............. back to the topic :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: i'm not back yet... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 12 2006, 01:33 AM~4827896
> *:biggrin: i'm not back yet...  :biggrin:
> *


dam homie , you in hiding or what ? call me tomorrow night ... be at the gun range during the day :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

been sitting for 2 years in the same spot


----------



## PITBULL

cleaned right up though , should be ready for business this spring :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev

sick !!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

pitbull blocks and plug

gettin there.

i need a price on motor end caps please


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 11 2006, 03:58 AM~4823392
> *well then dont ,,,, and ill bet that shit got fixed and a little lesson was learned ,, and it will be back out DOING THE MOST again THIS SUMMER ,, :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: It didn't do the most last summer. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 11 2006, 06:23 PM~4826568
> *Really, what happened to it?  :dunno:  Nevermind I don't want to fuck up brent's topic. :biggrin:
> *


What up justin,haven't seen you on here in a while.And i don't know what happened to it,what did you tell shawn again?Nevermind like you siad lets not fuck up the topic.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2006, 02:13 AM~4828724
> *cleaned right up though , should be ready for business this spring :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2006, 09:37 PM~4828874
> *What up justin,haven't seen you on here in a while.And i don't know what happened to it,what did you tell shawn again?Nevermind like you siad lets not fuck up the topic.*



Unfortunately, you did that on page 73 when you started talking shit. 


Sorry, Brent. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Feb 12 2006, 03:39 AM~4829126
> *Unfortunately, you did that on page 73 when you started talking shit.
> Sorry, Brent.  :uh:
> *


Me to brent,sorry poeple don't know how to read i just asked what metal was used on a frame that he posted and someone else siad something smartass and there you go but it's cool blame me if you want i don't care.


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 11 2006, 10:13 PM~4828724
> *cleaned right up though , should be ready for business this spring :biggrin:
> *


hey brent.... the monte looking fuk'n tight....... 'bout time you took it out of hiding... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2006, 10:35 PM~4828860
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: It didn't do the most last summer. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i am sure brent ..as most of the people in the midwest...don't accnowlage(orspell)stuck shit.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 11 2006, 09:13 PM~4828724
> *cleaned right up though , should be ready for business this spring :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 11 2006, 09:13 PM~4828724
> *cleaned right up though , should be ready for business this spring :biggrin:
> *


dam that bitch is bad!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 12 2006, 04:37 AM~4828874
> *What up justin,haven't seen you on here in a while.And i don't know what happened to it,what did you tell shawn again?Nevermind like you siad lets not fuck up the topic.
> *


thanks man , :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 12 2006, 09:53 AM~4830891
> *dam that bitch is bad!
> *


thanks man , youll see it when you come to get those parts :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Feb 12 2006, 04:34 AM~4828848
> *pitbull blocks and plug
> 
> gettin there.
> 
> i need a price on motor end caps please
> *


looking good , very nice ! , you got pmed


----------



## PITBULL

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2006, 09:37 PM~4828874
> *What up justin,haven't seen you on here in a while.And i don't know what happened to it,what did you tell shawn again?Nevermind like you siad lets not fuck up the topic.
> *


Damn! Don't I feel busted :uh: Bout time that monte saw the outside of that garage :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 11 2006, 07:04 PM~4828691
> *been sitting for 2 years in the same spot
> *


 LOOKS GOOD !!! YOU SHOULD BRING IT TO A SHOW HERE IN TEXAS !! AND BRING THE 64 ( THE TEST ) WITH YOU TO . :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Feb 13 2006, 01:49 AM~4834512
> *LOOKS GOOD !!! YOU SHOULD BRING IT TO A SHOW HERE IN TEXAS !! AND BRING THE 64 ( THE TEST ) WITH YOU TO .  :thumbsup:
> *


would love too , MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 12 2006, 06:01 PM~4832814
> *Damn!  Don't I feel busted :uh:   Bout time that monte saw the outside of that garage :biggrin:
> *


We aren't talkin about your money homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 12 2006, 05:07 AM~4829575
> *i am sure brent ..as most of the people in the midwest...don't accnowlage(orspell)stuck shit.
> *


We also don't accnowlege v6's but you still did it. :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 13 2006, 07:11 PM~4841802
> *We also don't accnowlege v6's but you still did it. :0
> *


Who's WE do you have a mouse in your pocket???????????????????? :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 13 2006, 08:09 PM~4841789
> *We aren't talkin about your money homie.
> *


What money? :dunno: The 15th is a couple days away. :biggrin: Damn Brent I'm so poor front me kit please! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 14 2006, 06:08 AM~4843029
> *What money? :dunno: The 15th is a couple days away. :biggrin: Damn Brent I'm so poor front me kit please! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


damn now your broke too , now i dont have anyone to borrow from ! kit is on its way , WIN US SOME MONEY HOMIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2006, 03:11 AM~4841802
> *We also don't accnowlege v6's but you still did it. :0
> *


im a V8 guy too :biggrin: ,,,, but ,,,,, NO v6s ,,,,, and STUCK ,,,,,,,, is ok ? just wondering , how you'd figure that ? hows that work out in your head , i cant understand that :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i must say that i was very very excited to see that pic of the monte in front of the shop....I LOVE THAT CAR!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## lowridinimpala1964

hey do you sell the gears inside the pumphead? PM me with the info. plz.


----------



## 85REGAL

The Pitbull is looking better than ever Brent :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Bang Bang Bang Bitch's........................... :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

The PITBULL is one bad ass car :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 14 2006, 12:27 PM~4845064
> *im a V8 guy too  :biggrin: ,,,, but ,,,,, NO v6s ,,,,, and STUCK ,,,,,,,, is ok ? just wondering , how you'd figure that ? hows that work out in your head , i cant understand that  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I never siad that pitt :uh: :biggrin: But the shows we went too had everyone in the same class and we won end of story.If any other g-body was doing close to 90 like shawns they would stick also,get it now?And at one piont he was doing 74 not stuck with v8 there for higher than pinky ever did with a bigger motor.O K everyone with me,funny part is there was never much talk about cars that stick(hating on them i mean)untill we did it.Thats the past anyway shawns will be out again and it will be way way different.
:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Chevillacs

hey Brent i dont know if you started on my differential yet, but i changed my mind i want it like this, let me know if its ok, later homie...


----------



## Indy64

Wassup Brent :wave: The new shops looking good!!! "hopefully" be contacting you soon about getting some arms done! Key word there "hopefully". 

So where all you taking the Pitbull out to this year?


----------



## lolow

hahaha litle gift :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 15 2006, 03:27 AM~4851931
> *hahaha litle gift  :biggrin:
> 
> *



I have that photo saved as my desktop. Bad Ass...


Whats up, Brent...:wave:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 15 2006, 05:57 AM~4850438
> *I never siad that pitt :uh:  :biggrin: But the shows we went too had everyone in the same class and we won end of story.If any other g-body was doing close to 90 like shawns they would stick also,get it now?And at one piont he was doing 74 not stuck with v8 there for higher than pinky ever did with a bigger motor.O K everyone with me,funny part is there was never much talk about cars that stick(hating on them i mean)untill we did it.Thats the past anyway shawns will be out again and it will be way way different.
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


you never heard about it over here ( midwest ) because hardly anyone was doing it , and trying to gain respect for it ........ and you cant stoop to that level in the midwest , stuck simply IS NOT HOPPING you cant compare the two , no matter whos doing what :twak: :twak: :twak:............................................................. and shawn can do some good shit i know that , you dont have to remind me and everyone else all the time , his cars will do all the talking ,, you should just wait for it to happen , then HE can be the king of KC , maybe the world :biggrin: thats how you gain respect , and in my book shawn already has it ............... talking all the shit in the world will get YOU nowhere homie ........


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 15 2006, 10:27 AM~4851931
> *hahaha litle gift  :biggrin:
> 
> *


MAN THATS BAD ASS , THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

What's up Brent? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:wave: What up Jamie?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 15 2006, 01:40 PM~4852607
> *you never heard about it over here ( midwest ) because hardly anyone was doing it , and trying to gain respect for it ........  and you cant stoop to that level in the midwest , stuck simply IS NOT HOPPING you cant compare the two , no matter whos doing what  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:............................................................. and shawn can do some good shit i know that , you dont have to remind me and everyone else all the time , his cars will do all the talking ,, you should just wait for it to happen , then HE  can be the king of KC , maybe the world :biggrin: thats how you gain respect , and in my book shawn already has it ............... talking all the shit in the world will get YOU nowhere homie ........
> *


Well i agree with some of what you siad,the part about shawn and my bro knowin there shit.They have worked on everything together,But some people did stick one was a truck that yetti and shawn did at streetriders before we were there.Fyi they were all happy about it!And when ours stuck at bobs everyone was tripping on it there as well,i think the truth is everyone just wanted too hate on something they never did(and couldn't beat).But i have always siad that it is different and there sould be two different classes.And as far as talkin shit once agian you are wrong westside talks alot about pinky,dfl talked alot about there cars and so do i,no difference.Problem is when i do it people get butt hurt.As far as gainin respect we allready have,from the real people in this game,and by still being opened even with all the haters out there.


----------



## PITBULL

NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO , or how high you go , it doesnt matter...someone always has something to say, and thats a fact ,.. i dont let that shit get to me , i just do my thing and try to have a good time and make as many friends as i can and stay out of the BS ............ but on here , it seems like you pride yourself on talking crap on other people , am i wrong ??????? for example ,,,, i dont know how many times ive seen you post about , how HC is out of business like you just did , you think you put them out or something ??????? i , dont think so ! dont all you guys have day jobs?? most real business is open 5 days a week with someone there , hey ,, but do what works for ya , you gotta make money to stay afloat ..... im still sending them parts , so they gotta be doing something ,,,, i heard something about a bat cave to keep the prying eyes out .  .. lol tell me where im going wrong :dunno: ........ oooohhh shit now im mixed up in this shit , lol :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

no problem g -body , i got ya :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Last time I checked this is PITBULL HYDRAULICS topic so anyone that gets there panties in a bunch stay out. YEP YEP!!! PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent.... again thanks for the call back... how much do you want as a $$ deposit. just let me know and it'll be there for ya........


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 14 2006, 11:57 PM~4850438
> *I never siad that pitt :uh:  :biggrin: But the shows we went too had everyone in the same class and we won end of story.If any other g-body was doing close to 90 like shawns they would stick also,get it now?And at one piont he was doing 74 not stuck with v8 there for higher than pinky ever did with a bigger motor.O K everyone with me,funny part is there was never much talk about cars that stick(hating on them i mean)untill we did it.Thats the past anyway shawns will be out again and it will be way way different.
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


real bad boys move in silence let the cars do the talking stop fucking up the homie theard :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 15 2006, 02:16 PM~4854069
> *Last time I checked this is PITBULL HYDRAULICS topic so anyone that gets there panties in a bunch stay out.  YEP YEP!!! PEACE :biggrin:
> *


Speak on it Eddie! :biggrin: How you been brother?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 16 2006, 02:20 AM~4855806
> *Speak on it Eddie! :biggrin: How you been brother?
> *


hes coming over next week end for the carshow , so is big walt , you guys should come too, let you sleep in the new building , lol :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 15 2006, 04:20 PM~4853166
> *NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO , or how high you go , it doesnt matter...someone always has something to say, and thats a fact ,.. i dont let that shit get to me , i just do my thing and try to have a good time and make as many friends as i can and stay out of the BS ............ but on here , it seems like you pride yourself on talking crap on other people , am i wrong ??????? for example ,,,, i dont know how many times ive seen you post about , how HC is out of business like you just did , you think you put them out or something ??????? i , dont think so ! dont all you guys have day jobs?? most real business is open 5 days a week with someone there , hey ,, but do what works for ya , you gotta make money to stay afloat ..... im still sending them parts , so they gotta be doing something ,,,, i heard something about a bat cave to keep the prying eyes out .  .. lol  tell me where im going wrong  :dunno: ........ oooohhh shit now im mixed up in this shit , lol :biggrin:
> *


I'll be quick since people are crying,funny they say i'm messing the topic up,i'm just replying to what people siad to me?To answer you homie no i don't take pride in talking shit,but for a long time people were talking shit on us right when we got in with shawn,saying we didn't do good work then little by little people saw our shit and things changed a little.But if they talked about us yea i would talk shit right back.And no we didn't put him out of bussiness,he did that himself.we all knew it wouldn't last because we know how many shops they have tried before.And we aren't trying to make this our lifes it's more of a side job we've always siad that.But i can asure you not one dime has come from our own money to pay for the shop,it's always piad for itself.(i know they don't understand how we do it )Your lucky low-lows are big there,over here it's not no one could make real money doing it here in K C.But my bro does have his own bussiness renting out homes,he has 11 homes and 4 duplexs,and hes doing very well thats how we are getting the new shop.And they are paying for the batcave with their own money,i guess there not a real bussiness either.I hope they do come out soon,shit they've been so quit lately i thought they might have moved over there to work for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 15 2006, 07:16 PM~4854069
> *Last time I checked this is PITBULL HYDRAULICS topic so anyone that gets there panties in a bunch stay out.  YEP YEP!!! PEACE :biggrin:
> *


Nothing wrong here homie just replying to people talking to me. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

The Bumper Mauler back in business.....Glad to see it back out Brent  

but I love this pic of it


----------



## flaco78

HEY PITBULL GOT A ? FOR YOU IS IT BETTER TO WELD OR BOLT THE BATTERIE RACK IN! CAR IS GOING TO BE A STREET HOPPER SINGLE PUMP


----------



## ICECOLD63

Brent did u fix the water pump on the Pitbull?


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 15 2006, 07:20 PM~4855806
> *Speak on it Eddie! :biggrin: How you been brother?
> *


Been real good, how bought u? YEP YEP!!! I'll be down for Carl Casper for the weekend. Got hotel already. Not bringing car though just hangin out. If u ain't got no plans head up there! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

GO LOOK IN YOUR OTHER TOPIC PITBULL FOR OTHER SHIRTS HAHAHA


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 15 2006, 07:11 PM~4856111
> *hes coming over next week end for the carshow , so is big walt , you guys should come too, let you sleep in the new building , lol :biggrin:
> *


hope walts picking up the frame while he's there


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 15 2006, 07:50 PM~4856770
> *I'll be quick since people are crying,funny they say i'm messing the topic up,i'm just replying to what people siad to me?To answer you homie no i don't take pride in talking shit,but for a long time people were talking shit on us right when we got in with shawn,saying we didn't do good work then little by little people saw our shit and things changed a little.But if they talked about us yea i would talk shit right back.And no we didn't put him out of bussiness,he did that himself.we all knew it wouldn't last because we know how many shops they have tried before.And we aren't trying to make this our lifes it's more of a side job we've always siad that.But i can asure you not one dime has come from our own money to pay for the shop,it's always piad for itself.(i know they don't understand how we do it )Your lucky low-lows are big there,over here it's not no one could make real money doing it here in K C.But my bro does have his own bussiness renting out homes,he has 11 homes and 4 duplexs,and hes doing very well thats how we are getting the new shop.And they are paying for the batcave with their own money,i guess there not a real bussiness either.I hope they do come out soon,shit they've been so quit lately i thought they might have moved over there to work for you. :biggrin:
> *




they are doing every bit as much as your so called shop that is not open by day and I think your the only person that thinks they are not working all you do is talk about them shit what the fuck is wrong with u give it a rest they are not bothring you :angry:


----------



## KC Rider

sorry about the post if were going to argue lets move it to another topic :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 15 2006, 08:47 AM~4852790
> *:wave:  What up Jamie?
> *


Not much just drama as ALWAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 16 2006, 02:15 PM~4860308
> *Not much just drama as ALWAYS. :biggrin:
> *


Of course. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 16 2006, 12:11 AM~4856111
> *hes coming over next week end for the carshow , so is big walt , you guys should come too, let you sleep in the new building , lol :biggrin:
> *


i might take you up on that offer ... seeing how the hotel dont have a room friday night . me and my girlfreid is coming out ... and i'm not bringing the chevy ..


----------



## SHOELACES

Whats up Brent, this is John from the "I" in Dallas. Looking for a pump so i can start serving people out here. Can u pm me with a price on what you have. Thanks Bro Big "I" in tha 2006....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Feb 16 2006, 07:06 AM~4858139
> *they are doing every bit as much as your so called shop that is not open by day and I think your the only person that thinks they are not working all you do is talk about them shit what the fuck is wrong with u give it a rest they are not bothring you :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: I know they are working thats why you don't hear shit on here,and when they finnally come out we'll all hear about who good they are. :uh: 
Stay out of other peoples shit bro.Remember when you told me you weren't on any side. :uh:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2006, 05:09 PM~4861705
> *:uh:  :uh: I know they are working thats why you don't hear shit on here,and when they finnally come out we'll all hear about who good they are. :uh:
> Stay out of other peoples shit bro.Remember when you told me you weren't on any side. :uh:
> *



Why does it have to be about sides? In this part of the Midwest its about unity.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 16 2006, 07:24 AM~4857687
> *Brent did u fix the water pump on the Pitbull?
> *


not yet , think im gonna order a new one


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 16 2006, 08:00 AM~4857836
> *hope walts picking up the frame while he's there
> *


yep , thats the main reason hes coming :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 15 2006, 10:14 PM~4857382
> *HEY PITBULL GOT A ? FOR YOU IS IT BETTER TO WELD OR BOLT THE BATTERIE RACK IN! CAR IS GOING TO BE A STREET HOPPER SINGLE PUMP
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Feb 17 2006, 02:21 AM~4863497
> *Why does it have to be about sides?  In this part of the Midwest its about unity.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I agree let me be the first to stop it,now that we are expanding we could use some help,if there are any hydraulic workers that are in need of a job just give me a call we'll hook you up.  One love midwest style.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2006, 08:42 PM~4864518
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I agree let me be the first to stop it,now that we are expanding we could use some help,if there are any hydraulic workers that are in need of a job just give me a call we'll hook you up.  One love midwest style.
> *


How much you paying :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2006, 05:05 AM~4864573
> *How much you paying :biggrin:
> *


Nah bro we looking for peeps that like to work for free,just for the love of lowriding. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2006, 09:20 PM~4864645
> *Nah bro we looking for peeps that like to work for free,just for the love of lowriding. :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok you said JOB LOL not PASSION  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2006, 05:23 AM~4864664
> *Oh ok you said JOB LOL not  PASSION   :biggrin:
> *


Well you know we are never at the shop anyway so it's not really a job. :biggrin: :biggrin: Tell you what we'll start at 8 dollars an hour,thats more than some people i know make.


----------



## Dolle

hows the frame coming?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 17 2006, 05:20 AM~4863940
> *
> *


EITHER WAY , no big differance , if you bolt it in , make sure you do a good job of it ... :biggrin: most all the racks we;ve done have been welded in....


----------



## PITBULL

^^^ havent made any progress since i talked to ya , been doing control arms since wed... , it will be done by next weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

you are a soldier..i can't keep my focus on ......what was i sayin ?

well you get the idea :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 17 2006, 07:25 AM~4866515
> *EITHER WAY , no big differance , if you bolt it in , make sure you do a good job of it  ... :biggrin: most all the racks we;ve done have been welded in....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

cool I'll be ready to pick it up thursday or friday if its ready.


----------



## lolow

THE stuff hahahaha  made new stillworking on some :biggrin: 






new :biggrin: took the time from your video of your website ,it looks that it take only 6.5 seconds to hit back bumper  




:0


----------



## CaptainNasty

I like the new wheels. What made you take out the composite headlights?? Also I need 2 1 inch blocks, pm me a price when you get a chance...


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 17 2006, 02:33 PM~4868549
> *THE stuff hahahaha   made new stillworking on some  :biggrin:
> 
> new  :biggrin: took the time from your video of your website ,it looks that it take only 6.5 seconds to hit back bumper
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I smell some new t shirts  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

TEST ............NOT PERFECT BUT YOU GET THE POINT :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

this right here needs to be a t shirt :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

HERE IS A FUNNY ONE :biggrin: KINDA


----------



## lolow

ONE MORE :biggrin: 

changed


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :0


----------



## coco73chev

:thumbsup: nioce work


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 17 2006, 09:36 PM~4868563
> *I like the new wheels.  What made you take out the composite headlights?? Also I need 2 1 inch blocks, pm me a price when you get a chance...
> *


blocks are 125 polished . just to change it up , always changing and adding , redoing the stereo with new speakers and color bar :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2006, 01:00 PM~4874443
> *what size you wear ? can you add spikes around the neck on this one ?
> *


like this ????????????????? hope you like it now hahaha j/k


----------



## lowridinimpala1964

PITBULL do you sell just the gears out of a pumphead?


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lowridinimpala1964_@Feb 18 2006, 03:44 PM~4875300
> *PITBULL  do you sell just the gears out of a pumphead?
> *


i dont think he does. But if the gears are fucked up the rest of it is probably worn out also.


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: REQUESTED :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

pinheadred putting some lines on the pitbull ,worked his ass off on it all day today,, thanks bro , made a big differance... cant wait to add more , see you tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

one more ,sorry the pics are so crappy , damn heater was making it foggy


----------



## juandik

bet it is nice to strech out in the new shop dogg :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinimpala1964

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 18 2006, 05:36 PM~4876504
> *i dont think he does. But if the gears are fucked up the rest of it is probably worn out also.
> *



All I need is that one gear, I tore the pumphead apart and broke it completely in half. I was hoping to get a gear so i dont have to spend 70-130 dollars when i was hoping to get a gear for lots less.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2006, 07:46 PM~4877174
> *pinheadred putting some lines on the pitbull ,worked his ass off on it all day today,, thanks bro , made a big differance... cant wait to add more , see you tomorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lowridinimpala1964_@Feb 19 2006, 05:18 AM~4877302
> *All I need is that one gear, I tore the pumphead apart and broke it completely in half.  I was hoping to get a gear so i dont have to spend 70-130 dollars when i was hoping to get a gear for lots less.
> *


sorry bro , wish i could help you ,,, put that one up and wait till you get a gear that has something else wrong with it,,, then redo it


----------



## travieso1967

shop and cars are looking good man


----------



## Chevillacs

just thought maybe someone might be interested in her? hey Brent if it bothers u, than ill remove my post.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry4877959


----------



## lolow

OK LAST ONE I DO :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 18 2006, 06:08 PM~4876990
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: REQUESTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: DAMN BRENT if ya happen to make these shirt I'll take 10 off your hands in a hartbeat homie.   get at me homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2006, 09:46 PM~4877174
> *pinheadred putting some lines on the pitbull ,worked his ass off on it all day today,, thanks bro , made a big differance... cant wait to add more , see you tomorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn it actually looks like Josh knows what he is doing!!!! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Did u forget this picture? :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

i told them not to be doing that in my shop , and not on my car ! :roflmao: :barf: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 19 2006, 12:51 AM~4879010
> *Damn it actually looks like Josh knows what he is doing!!!!  J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :thumbsdown: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 19 2006, 02:32 AM~4879279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did u forget this picture? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

BRENT IM GLAD TO SEE YOUR BRINGING BACK OUT


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 19 2006, 05:32 AM~4879279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did u forget this picture? :biggrin:
> *


let the photochopping begin......... hey brent you were right..... lord of war does suck........


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 19 2006, 09:12 AM~4879716
> *i told them not to be doing that in my shop , and not on my car ! :roflmao:  :barf:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


Dont lie Brent!! U took the pic and were heard saying I'm next I'm next!!!! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

was he the next to give or recive? if your pitchin or cathin your still in the game .......good job **** :biggrin:


----------



## SQUASH

damm im glad i left before all the homosexual events began.by the way good looking out on the fittings


----------



## caranto

whats up with your bro???? :biggrin:


----------



## Individualsms

WHATS UP BRENT?


----------



## Individualsms

YOU MUTHAFUCKERS THOUGHT THE PARTY WAS OVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Individualsms

ANOTHER PROJECT


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ oooooooohhh yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!! and its not for sale  :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 21 2006, 03:18 AM~4886407
> *whats up with your bro???? :biggrin:
> *


are u jealous????.....man my wife was outta town.....it that cheatin????.........


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Feb 20 2006, 04:55 PM~4888249
> *are u jealous????.....man my wife was outta town.....it that cheatin????.........
> *


Yes YOU are officially out of the closet!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 20 2006, 03:43 PM~4887957
> *WHATS UP BRENT?
> *


NICE WALT!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

damn brent is that your new 59?


----------



## PITBULL

not yet , we'll see  .....one of us will be building it thats for sure , and i hope its walt :roflmao:takes lots of doe for one of those ...


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 19 2006, 10:14 PM~4884934
> *Dont lie Brent!!  U took the pic and were heard saying I'm next I'm next!!!!  J/K :biggrin:
> *


Yea I was gonna ask you who the fuck you think took the pic!:roflmao: :roflmao: Them **** are trying to drag me into their fudge packing contests! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 20 2006, 01:43 PM~4887957
> *WHATS UP BRENT?
> *


Damn walt! you a bad man! Thats a nice peice! wanna trade! lol :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 20 2006, 06:25 PM~4888651
> *Yea I was gonna ask you who the fuck you think took the pic!:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Them **** are trying to drag me into their fudge packing contests!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dont be thinkin cause I'm going down there for Carl Casper that I swing that way!! :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PITBULL

thats enough of the gay shit on this topic ! back to the topic ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you ****! lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2006, 04:45 PM~4888797
> *thats enough of the gay shit on this topic ! back to the topic ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you ****! lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle

make sure to save me a xl t-shirt if you get them before the show.


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## NaptownSwangin

:wave:


----------



## Big Doe

when are you getting shirts??


----------



## PITBULL

should have t -shirts thursday morning , come and getem :biggrin: only got 50 this time so they wont last long......


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

How much? And what time can I stop by Thursday to get them? I need a (M) & (L)... Thanks


----------



## lolow

:0


> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2006, 09:24 PM~4896933
> *should have t -shirts thursday morning , come and getem :biggrin: only got 50 this time so they wont last long......
> *


 :0 what kind :biggrin: where is my designer fees hahahaha j/k


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 21 2006, 09:15 PM~4897930
> *:0
> :0 what kind  :biggrin: where is my designer fees hahahaha j/k
> *


damn... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 21 2006, 11:19 PM~4897963
> *damn... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


shut up fool ,mind your own :biggrin: :roflmao: j/k my mtl bro......... :biggrin:


----------



## ExplicitDesignz

Yo Pitbull, How much for a front kit for my Isuzu p/u. Single pump, two dumps, and prolly somethin like 8-10" cylinders?


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent how much are your shirts going for and do you have any in XL? would like to pick one up when I come and get the hydro's


----------



## Dolle

I'll call you thursday save me a xl


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2006, 09:24 PM~4896933
> *should have t -shirts thursday morning , come and getem :biggrin: only got 50 this time so they wont last long......
> *


whats the price on them
need a 5x


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Feb 22 2006, 01:21 AM~4899151
> *whats the price on them
> need a 5x
> *


Damn 5x!!!!! u might have to buy 2 shirts and put them together! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 22 2006, 01:44 AM~4899286
> *Damn 5x!!!!!  u might have to buy 2 shirts and put them together!  J/K :biggrin:
> *




damn that was cold *****


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2006, 09:24 PM~4896933
> *should have t -shirts thursday morning , come and getem :biggrin: only got 50 this time so they wont last long......
> *


I will be at your house Friday to pick one up. :biggrin: XL :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Feb 22 2006, 03:43 AM~4897055
> *How much?  And what time can I stop by Thursday to get them?  I need a (M) & (L)... Thanks
> *


i only got xl and up ,,, sorry bro , ill get you next time


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 22 2006, 05:15 AM~4897930
> *:0
> :0 what kind  :biggrin: where is my designer fees hahahaha j/k
> *


didnt use any of yours this time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but next time its on :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

t- shirts are 7 bucks for A XL ,, add one dollar for every time you bump it up over that size ,,,,,,,,, so a 5X would be 11 dollars ...........


----------



## SwAnGiN88

well you know my order 2 3x's


----------



## PITBULL

here ya go dolle , got a little more done :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

check it out redline , 65 impala frame with 64 upper a-arm on the passenger side , works really well :biggrin: .................


----------



## PITBULL

hey redline your lowers are the ones on the bottom left , and your uppers are on the top left :biggrin:


----------



## jonboy77

brent did you get that check for the cadi frame yet


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by jonboy77_@Feb 23 2006, 03:41 AM~4905003
> *brent did you get that check for the cadi frame yet
> *


yes sir , think it was yesterday .... im still working on getting one , ive got a line on three now :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## jonboy77

cool ill see about getting you moree money in a week or so


----------



## jonboy77

how much to reinforce the rearend also


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 22 2006, 09:35 PM~4904955
> *check it out redline , 65 impala frame with 64 upper a-arm on the passenger side , works really well :biggrin: .................
> *



Brent made my day when I showed up to check this out. I don't know who was happier. :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 22 2006, 09:35 PM~4904955
> *check it out redline , 65 impala frame with 64 upper a-arm on the passenger side , works really well :biggrin: .................
> *


lookin good homie!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 22 2006, 08:31 PM~4904931
> *here ya go dolle , got a little more done :biggrin:
> *


you have no idea how glad I am to see that I been talking about you doing it for about five years now glad I'm finally geting it done :biggrin: I'll be by in the morning to get a shirt and check out the frame.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 22 2006, 01:46 AM~4899296
> *damn that was cold *****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 22 2006, 05:40 PM~4904992
> *hey redline  your  lowers are the ones on the bottom left , and your uppers are on the top left :biggrin:
> *


Thats a nice rack


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 22 2006, 07:35 PM~4904955
> *check it out redline , 65 impala frame with 64 upper a-arm on the passenger side , works really well :biggrin: .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What I can't believe is how well that camper shell fits on that frame.....that makes ME estactic! :0


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 23 2006, 02:10 PM~4911807
> *What I can't believe is how well that camper shell fits on that frame.....that makes ME estactic!  :0
> *


thats CUSTOM work homie...next thing u know every one will order a frame with a camper :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 23 2006, 04:19 PM~4911898
> *thats CUSTOM work homie...next thing u know every one will order a frame with a camper :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was gonna say something just like that. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

another for dolle  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

more for redline , 65 impala lowers


----------



## PITBULL

picked up t-shirts this morning ......


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2006, 09:14 PM~4910962
> *Thats a nice rack
> *


close up for ya ,,,,,,,,,, thanks man


----------



## big pimpin

Dang Pitbull...for one person how do you put in so much work and still keep your day job? :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

ahahahahahahhaahaa ,,,,,,,,, dont you start that shit up in here ! lol :biggrin: damn trouble maker ...  :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Oops....I didn't say anything!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 23 2006, 07:01 PM~4912699
> *Dang Pitbull...for one person how do you put in so much work and still keep your day job?  :biggrin:
> *


hahah its the love of money that keeps him going hahah j/k but mabe true :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

hey Brent do you cut all of your control arm reinforcement pieces by hand, or do you have a shop blank them out for you? I've been considering having a shop cut them for me on like a CNC plasma table or something, just wondering if it'd be cost effective?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 23 2006, 07:40 PM~4913013
> *hey Brent do you cut all of your control arm reinforcement pieces by hand, or do you have a shop blank them out for you?  I've been considering having a shop cut them for me on like a CNC plasma table or something, just wondering if it'd be cost effective?
> *



He cuts and grinds them all first.


----------



## Guest

brent gonna try and stop by while i am in town. do you have any 3.5 tons around and /or a set of coil over cups i need them for the rear top, thanks bro


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 23 2006, 05:29 PM~4912455
> *another for dolle    :biggrin:
> *


damn I love it that is bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Big Doe

Brent i will be by for sure tommorow morning for some shirts


----------



## PITBULL

no day jobs here lolow , just busting ass on lowriders all day everyday ...... hey 216rider im checking into that now , mostly for health reasons , damn plasma puts off some nasty dust , even if you wear a mask , now if i can only afford a robot to weld ill be set .. lol


----------



## Miami305Rida

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 23 2006, 08:46 PM~4914833
> *no day jobs here lolow , just busting ass on lowriders all day everyday ...... hey 216rider im checking into that now , mostly for health reasons , damn plasma puts off some nasty dust , even if you wear a mask , now if i can only afford a robot to weld ill be set .. lol
> *


Brent, 
All i can say is top notch work, and keep up the good job, lovin those frame wraps


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 23 2006, 10:46 PM~4914833
> *no day jobs here lolow , just busting ass on lowriders all day everyday ...... hey 216rider im checking into that now , mostly for health reasons , damn plasma puts off some nasty dust , even if you wear a mask , now if i can only afford a robot to weld ill be set .. lol
> *


damn thats cool that your hable to do it full time  :thumbsup: just make a false floor with a fan to remove the dust wen cutting cheap to do  :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

can get them for kids too , special order though , was thinking about putting , bet my daddy serves your daddy , on the back , thought that would be cool , this my little sweetie britney............. see you in the morning doe


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 24 2006, 02:11 AM~4913415
> *brent gonna try and stop by while i am in town. do you have any 3.5 tons  around and /or a set of coil over cups i need them for the rear top, thanks bro
> *


ill have to check , probly got something though ....


----------



## redline

yo brent save me a shirt let me know how much!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolle

I'll get with you I want one for my daughter. That would be real cool on the back


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## jevonniespapi

Brent, cant wait on the frame!


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by jevonniespapi_@Feb 23 2006, 11:52 PM~4915794
> *Brent, cant wait on the frame!
> *


shut up fool :rofl: 


WUT UP VA, :roflmao: just kiddin homie


TTT, yo Brent I hope you have a 3x or 4x shirt for me when I head around ya area


----------



## SwAnGiN88

so he get them yet? im patiently waiting


----------



## SwAnGiN88

oooo shit who started page 85


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 24 2006, 04:45 PM~4915715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bumper mawler!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indy64

Hey Brent, so you able to throw a shirt in the mail if I paypal ya the $? Not sure that I will be down in the area for who knows when?

Looks like you're a busy man! How many frames you pumping out a month now?


----------



## WSL63

TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Feb 24 2006, 05:44 PM~4921054
> *Hey Brent, so you able to throw a shirt in the mail if I paypal ya the $?  Not sure that I will be down in the area for who knows when?
> 
> Looks like you're a busy man!  How many frames you pumping out a month now?
> *


He does about 47 a month!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 27 2006, 02:54 AM~4935677
> *He does about 47 a month!!! :biggrin:
> *



daaamn. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

good seeing you in the pit again just need to see the pit in the pit again,
thanks for the gear it jusmped me up 10 inchesor so,well and cp was on the switch :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 27 2006, 07:53 AM~4936224
> *good seeing you in the pit again just need to see the pit in the pit again,
> thanks for the gear it jusmped me up 10 inchesor so,well and cp was on the switch :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Better practice more. :0 :biggrin: Atleast you made it there.


----------



## juandik

:thumbsup: thanks for all the tips.


----------



## showandgo

juan got a ride on the little bus before he hit the switch. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2006, 06:36 PM~4939930
> *juan got a ride on the little bus before he hit the switch. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2006, 07:36 PM~4939930
> *juan got a ride on the little bus before he hit the switch. :0  :biggrin:
> *



yeah ....now i canbring two friends ...yeah..i did 34 my self new gear and new motor i figured cp better do it so we could see if it was going to work :biggrin: 

where is my helmet yeah ......and my bullhorn i bought that happens to be the pitbull brand bull horn :cheesy:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Yeah I noticed the Pitbull Megaphones That shit is funny.


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:cheesy:  T T T


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 27 2006, 01:53 PM~4936224
> *good seeing you in the pit again just need to see the pit in the pit again,
> thanks for the gear it jusmped me up 10 inchesor so,well and cp was on the switch :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hit your own switch,thats what you always siad right???????????Sorry pitt.


----------



## juandik

i did bitch


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 28 2006, 07:02 AM~4942941
> *i did bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You had to resort to calling me names. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver

:uh: here we go again... 




wusup brent, my bad for being all quiet at your pad that night, but this mexican was starving!!!!! i wanted to conserve my energy for eating..lol.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 28 2006, 07:08 AM~4942980
> *:uh:  here we go again...
> wusup brent, my bad for being all quiet at your pad that night, but this mexican was starving!!!!! i wanted to conserve my energy for eating..lol.
> *


What you mean homie?Just fuckin with my boy juan a little.


----------



## Guest

damn brent i tried to hit you up friday, i got lost as a motherfucker up in ky, and just for the hell of it saturday before the show started i stoped by cool cars and ask for directions to pit bull. dude said "not real sure how to explain it from here son" :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

haha, being lost always make things an adventure. wouldnt we be boring if you know how to get every where cause then you wouldn't find anything new or to do and if you if you do know then your gonna go to show like 5 hrs earlyer and have nothing to do  naw mean. sorry if this don't make sense i havnt been to bed


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 27 2006, 04:49 PM~4940046
> *yeah ....now i canbring two friends ...yeah..i did 34 my self new gear and new motor  i figured cp better do it so we could see if it was going to work  :biggrin:
> 
> where is my helmet yeah ......and my bullhorn i bought that happens to be the pitbull brand bull horn :cheesy:
> *


you know i am fucking with you, i got nothing but respect for you westside boys.....and girls. congrats on getting your car there and hitting. oh yeah pitbull is cool so i stayed on topic


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 28 2006, 07:57 AM~4943728
> *damn brent i tried to hit you up friday, i got lost as a motherfucker up in ky, and just for the hell of it saturday before the show started i stoped by cool cars  and ask for directions to pit bull. dude said "not real sure how to explain it from here son"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HELL YEA!!!


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2006, 09:56 AM~4943841
> *you know i am fucking with you, i got nothing but respect for you westside boys.....and girls. congrats on getting your car there and hitting. oh yeah pitbull is cool so i stayed on topic
> *


shit i wouldn't have been able to hop saturday with out pitbull ..he came though for me when i was in a pinch..belive that 

and jimmy you don't have to tell me you a fing with me ..we are cool like that cheech


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup: That is how Brent is.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

Did he get the shirts yet??? hope he can send them out soon


----------



## ICECOLD63

Yea he had a whole box of them. PM him.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

i wrote him 2 pms, stating that i need them sent to my address and what i owe him and how to pay. he never got back with me


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 28 2006, 08:28 PM~4945585
> *shit i wouldn't have been able to hop saturday with out pitbull ..he came though for me when i was in a pinch..belive that
> 
> and jimmy you don't have to tell me you a fing with me ..we are cool like that cheech
> *


thats what im here for brother ...... wish i could do better on somethings , but i can only do what i can  thanks for the compliment :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 28 2006, 02:57 PM~4943728
> *damn brent i tried to hit you up friday, i got lost as a motherfucker up in ky, and just for the hell of it saturday before the show started i stoped by cool cars  and ask for directions to pit bull. dude said "not real sure how to explain it from here son"  :biggrin:
> *


dude im gonna give you a free shirt for that one , :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

There are very few straight up people in Louisville, We all know who they are and who they aren't


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Mr Impala

If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent if you get a chance before I come and pick up the hydros... post a couple pics of it so I can send them off to a friends of mine that are looking for a good system. thanks bro


----------



## PITBULL

post them tonight


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Mar 1 2006, 03:28 PM~4954624
> *hey brent if you get a chance before I come and pick up the hydros... post a couple pics of it so I can send them off to a friends of mine that are looking for a good system. thanks bro
> *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Mar 1 2006, 11:28 PM~4954624
> *hey brent if you get a chance before I come and pick up the hydros... post a couple pics of it so I can send them off to a friends of mine that are looking for a good system. thanks bro
> *


4 tim :biggrin:


----------



## hydrota

calm down bragger


----------



## PITBULL

one more


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: those are some sweet looking pumps


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 1 2006, 07:41 PM~4955888
> *one more
> *


Brent can u get battery chargers for a good price? Something that will charge in a series.


----------



## PITBULL

yeah , igotta good hook up on those , hit me up:biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 1 2006, 08:40 PM~4955882
> *4 tim :biggrin:
> *


thanks man..... these look fuk'n sweet. thanks brent... these will look and preform killer in the regal. again thanks man


----------



## cm 1964

Whats up Brent? I just wanted to say thanks for everything this weekend. It felt good to see the impala do well in the pits. Thanks to you, Alex, Josh, Ed and all the other cats that came by, I appretiate it . Can't wait to go to LRM and do something.


----------



## showandgo

damn chris you got a tan :0


----------



## cm 1964

You know how we do it up here in Cleveland. I just consider Ronnie my switch bitch.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 2 2006, 11:08 AM~4959340
> *You know how we do it up here in Cleveland.  I just consider Ronnie my switch bitch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What-up Chris?


----------



## cm 1964

What up Ed? Bought the truucha vol 20 at caspers. Your shit is ICE COLD. Shit looks good. You going to LRM Indy? Thinking I might take mine if we can put it on the bumper. Prolly wont do much in the radical class but at least we can represent.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 2 2006, 02:11 PM~4960755
> *What up Ed?  Bought the truucha vol 20 at caspers.  Your shit is ICE COLD.  Shit looks good.  You going to LRM Indy?  Thinking I might take mine if we can put it on the bumper.  Prolly wont do much in the radical class but at least we can represent.
> *


Yep Yep going fo sure! :thumbsup: See u there homie.


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Feb 28 2006, 07:15 PM~4947881
> *There are very few straight up people in Louisville, We all know who they are and who they aren't
> *


Aint that the fucking truth................


----------



## ICECOLD63

Any pics of Buckshot? I saw him at the show but wasn't able to get his autograph.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 2 2006, 10:36 PM~4963982
> *Any pics of Buckshot?  I saw him at the show but wasn't able to get his autograph.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You will have to find a CCE topic for that shit :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 2 2006, 10:54 PM~4964141
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You will have to find a CCE topic for that shit  :biggrin:
> *


Aw man. :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 2 2006, 11:08 PM~4964261
> *Aw man. :angry:
> *


You probably drove past his apartment when you were over here the other night :biggrin: 

If i knew you were such a big fan i would have given you directions :0


----------



## ICECOLD63

U should have. I'm such a big fan I would have put a 9mm bullit in his head put him in my trunk and brought him back with me. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 2 2006, 11:22 PM~4964367
> *U should have.  I'm such a big fan I would have put a 9mm bullit in his head put him in my trunk and brought him back with me. :biggrin:
> *


Well then they would have to cancel all the car shows in Louisville


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 2 2006, 11:33 PM~4964457
> *Well then they would have to cancel all the car shows in Louisville
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 3 2006, 06:52 AM~4966358
> *THE LAST 2 PAGES SUCK ON THIS TOPIC....JUS SMILEY FACES NO PIXS.... :twak:
> *


brent just let me know when you are done or if you want me to pick some of it up.... will try to come by today to see it.... and if you want the $$ just let me know and it will be there in hand too.


----------



## PITBULL

thanks tim  :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Louisville Gangsta


----------



## OVERTIME

Hey Brent I don't know if you have your Pitbull metal stamp made yet but if you get it before I pick up my frame ,will you stamp underneath the cross member. I thought it would look good when i'm getting air.


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2006, 11:21 PM~4972293
> *thanks tim   :biggrin:
> *


hey no problem... thanks for the excellent work on the pumps and syatem


----------



## DuezPaid

Does Pitbull carry skinny coils?


----------



## Chevillacs

YO BRENT ANSWER YOUR PM'S HOMIE, HOLLA AT ME


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## SwAnGiN88

TTT for my homies


----------



## Dolle

thanks for the frame I don't think I could be any happier with your work :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

wish ya was closer, i would have ya do a wrape on my frame


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

DISTANCE SHOULD BE OF NO CONCERN HE HAS CUSTOMERS ALL OVER THE COUNTRY. I'm sure with a deposit he would get one going for you then just come on down pay the rest and trailer it home Give him a call he will work with you. GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!! 502-367-1956 Ask for Brent!!!


----------



## OVERTIME

thats right i'm from wyoming and pitbull is doing my frame for me and i'm going to go pick it up and trailer it home. It all depends on how far you are willing to go for quality work. :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20

yo pitbull wheres your shop located? im going up to KY this week,mind showing me around?


----------



## MarquisPlaya

i went out to louisville today and stopped at the shop , talked to brent for a lil, real cool person uffin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 7 2006, 03:35 AM~4989898
> *yo pitbull wheres your shop located? im going up to KY this week,mind showing me around?
> *


click on location on my wesite ,,, yeah we do tours ,lol :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Tours = heres the weld shop heres the garage and heres a pitbull to piss on anything you lay on the ground.lol. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SQUASH

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 7 2006, 09:59 AM~4993744
> *Tours = heres the weld shop heres the garage and heres a pitbull to piss on anything you lay on the ground.lol. :thumbsdown:
> *


not anything you lay down but he will give your wheels a good yellow rinse


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 7 2006, 08:54 AM~4992937
> *click on location on my wesite ,,, yeah we do tours ,lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cm 1964

Took my car to Brents house before caspers. I had some folding chairs in the car. I took them out when we hopped the car and Monte pissed all over them and my fucking tool box. Otherwise he's a cool dog, he just needs to get a piece of ass.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 7 2006, 02:21 PM~4994694
> *Took my car to Brents house before caspers.  I had some folding chairs in the car.  I took them out when we hopped the car and Monte pissed all over them and my fucking tool box.  Otherwise he's a cool dog, he just needs to get a piece of ass.
> *


That wasn't Monte, that was me that pissed all over ur stuff. Sorry Chris. :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

It's on now. Next show I see you at I am taking a hot steamy dump on your foot.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 8 2006, 10:09 AM~5000372
> *It's on now.  Next show I see you at I am taking a hot steamy dump on your foot.
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: 

Monte just had to spray them a little. :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

I'm cool with Monte I just think his bathroom practices are a little out of touch. He's not going to make too many friends if he keeps its up.


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 8 2006, 07:18 AM~5000419
> *I'm cool with Monte I just think his bathroom practices are a little out of touch.  He's not going to make too many friends if he keeps its up.
> *


i dont think he cares about friends :biggrin: 

that dog has his own agenda....i remember a while back when i was there...chillin

a dude came and holla at Brent shooting the shit.......monte just walked up to him and pissed on him....oh man that was funny

remember brent...i think BIG walt was there too...i dunno his name but u and walt called him chester the molester...ahah man funny stuff...anyways cool dog :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

it was a long hard road when the guys in my club told me i couldn't just piss on fools........i am working though it as well ,i think monte will be fine too.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 8 2006, 09:09 AM~5000372
> *It's on now.  Next show I see you at I am taking a hot steamy dump on your foot.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63

INDIVIDUALS TX:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Look whats in da trunk!


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## BIGTONY

Any pitbull piston pump pics yet :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

HEY BRENT, HIT ME UP HOMIE, HAVE YOU TALKED TO YOUR PAINTER? I NEED TO KNOW IF HE DOES PINSTRIPING AND GOLD LEAFING? LET ME KNOW


----------



## PITBULL

ill try to call you later today


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 8 2006, 11:03 PM~5007275
> *Any pitbull piston pump pics yet :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Doe

Almost ready to put the Pitbull in the trunk :0


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 10 2006, 06:26 PM~5021035
> *Almost ready to put the Pitbull in the trunk  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: PITBULL!!!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 8 2006, 03:11 PM~5002318
> *Look whats in da trunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 9 2006, 02:39 AM~5007208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 9 2006, 02:57 AM~5007248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 10 2006, 07:26 PM~5021035
> *Almost ready to put the Pitbull in the trunk  :0
> *


Lookin good Big Doe Can't wait to see it out GOOD JOB


----------



## Dolle

hey Brent can you try and round me up a set of upper a arm cross bars


----------



## 509Rider

Who do I need to talk to about pricing?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 12 2006, 10:56 PM~5037442
> *Who do I need to talk to about pricing?
> *


UMM PITBULL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

call 502-367-1956 ask for Brent


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 13 2006, 02:52 AM~5037423
> *hey Brent can you try and round me up a set of upper a arm cross bars
> *



I got a set you can have.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 13 2006, 12:58 AM~5037454
> *call 502-367-1956 ask for Brent
> *


Thanks


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 13 2006, 09:40 AM~5038386
> *I got a set you can have.
> *


cool pm me your phone number and I'll get them from you this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 13 2006, 01:03 PM~5038908
> *cool pm me your phone number and I'll get them from you this weekend :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 13 2006, 11:42 AM~5038785
> *Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

laying out patterns on the 63.......


----------



## PITBULL

more


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent..... that looks sick man... she's gonna turn out really nice... did you change out the old hydro system for your stuff


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2006, 11:33 PM~5042952
> *more
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

Chivo!

Doin Big Thangs

Keep It Up :thumbsup:


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

Hey Do You Own A C&C?

Or Do You Have Somone Make Your Blocks And Caps

PM Me

I'll Dribute Your Pumps :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs

DAM brent you need to hook me up with that painter, i need that homie to paint my ride, shyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyt, lol


----------



## cm 1964

I see the picks of josh bending over, but wheres Alex getting him from behind.


----------



## timdog57

Josh.....................we need to talk. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2006, 06:41 PM~5041496
> *laying out patterns on the 63.......
> *


Damn Josh that shyt lookin good Playboy.


----------



## Dolle

damn you said you were going to paint the top I didnt know you were going to do some sick ass shit like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 14 2006, 08:26 AM~5044974
> *I see the picks of josh bending over, but wheres Alex getting him from behind.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 14 2006, 12:01 AM~5044084
> *DAM brent you need to hook me up with that painter, i need that homie to paint my ride, shyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyt, lol
> *


Give Brent or I a call, we got prices!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 14 2006, 07:12 PM~5048227
> *Give Brent or I a call, we got prices!
> *



We need to talk about a price. :biggrin: Mine won't be as much roof though.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 14 2006, 06:26 AM~5044974
> *I see the picks of josh bending over, but wheres Alex getting him from behind.
> *


Yea it does seem like everybody likes to violate me while Im working! :uh: :0


----------



## RULOW

u seem to do ur best work in those circumstances.....j/p josh


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 14 2006, 07:50 PM~5046053
> *damn you said you were going to paint the top I didnt know you were going to do some sick ass shit like that. :thumbsup:
> *


KINDA LAST MINUTE FOR REAL , had to get rid of that white , you know how i feel about that , lol


----------



## PITBULL

john added 6 coats of clear today , cant sand and buff till friday , then ill post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 14 2006, 07:43 PM~5048480
> *KINDA LAST MINUTE FOR REAL , had to get rid of that white , you know how i feel about that , lol
> *


White=******* :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@Mar 14 2006, 01:54 AM~5044049
> *Hey Do You Own A C&C?
> 
> Or Do You Have Somone Make Your Blocks And Caps
> 
> PM Me
> 
> I'll Dribute Your Pumps :thumbsup:
> *



Not this shit again..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2006, 10:33 PM~5042952
> *more
> *



That shit is dope. :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

couple more from lastnight


----------



## lowdeville

NIce work!!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 15 2006, 04:00 AM~5049365
> *That shit is dope.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dan ,was my first top , joshes 2nd and he did most everything , i was just there to help with ideas and a very little masking ,,, hes getting really good very fast , hes definetly a natural .........


----------



## Big Doe

:worship: :worship: 
I'll have to come check it out when u get it home.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 14 2006, 10:16 PM~5049504
> *couple more from lastnight
> *


is that a pumpkin in the back ground...all nah thats russ :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

damn nice who's 63 man?


----------



## Lowridingmike

Whoa! I always forget to check on this post and everytime there's soemthign absolutely cool in here.. I don't believe it! There's somebody in Louisville that knows how to do patterns like that? Is that the baby blue 63 that big ben used to have? Damn, I can't wait to see this, or pitbull with the new stripes and rims.


----------



## Dolle

may be a while before i'm ready but I think I want some patterns so I can get rid of the ******* white top


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 15 2006, 07:26 AM~5050691
> *Whoa!  I always forget to check on this post and everytime there's soemthign absolutely cool in here..  I don't believe it!  There's somebody in Louisville that knows how to do patterns like that?  Is that the baby blue 63 that big ben used to have?  Damn, I can't wait to see this, or pitbull with the new stripes and rims.
> *


yep , bens old ride .... trying to give it a diff look ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 15 2006, 11:03 AM~5051630
> *may be a while before i'm ready but I think I want some patterns so I can get rid of the ******* white top
> *


its just a matter of opinion ,,,, if you like your top the way it is , you should leave it , dont change it to please someone else ..... im still a ******* even though my top isnt white ,,,,, just ask eddie ,,,,,,,, lol :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Ask Eddie? damn all you got to do is talk and we know your a *******. I had to deredneck myself when I left necktucky from Carl Caspers.


----------



## CaptainNasty

that shit looks good... can't wait to see it swingin!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 15 2006, 07:26 AM~5052010
> *Ask Eddie?  damn all you got to do is talk and we know your a *******.  I had to deredneck myself when I left necktucky from Carl Caspers.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: We all start talking the "ville" slang!!! lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 15 2006, 03:26 PM~5052010
> *Ask Eddie?  damn all you got to do is talk and we know your a *******.  I had to deredneck myself when I left necktucky from Carl Caspers.
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 15 2006, 06:26 AM~5052010
> *Ask Eddie?  damn all you got to do is talk and we know your a *******.  I had to deredneck myself when I left necktucky from Carl Caspers.
> *


Your Killing me Chris! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Y'all some funny ********!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 15 2006, 09:45 PM~5056258
> *Y'all some funny ********!!! :biggrin:
> *



We know. :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Y'all got your own midwest slang going on down there. I think all you guys are in the wrong business down there. You need to be running your own liquor store. They must be profitable with one on every corner. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 15 2006, 12:26 PM~5052010
> *Ask Eddie?  damn all you got to do is talk and we know your a *******.  I had to deredneck myself when I left necktucky from Carl Caspers.
> *


yup did tha damned thang ....got er done! 

hows that sling shot drive on the street is what i wanna know ... 
and what do you got in the back of that ext t's what size strokes belly split?


----------



## cm 1964

Never been better. Once I put the 605 gearbox on the front, the car might drive like a normal car again. 20" inch in the back, no split belly. Got big plans for next year. We're just nocking the dust of this year, I got the engine pulled out of it right now. I got to push the frame back into place and do some minor adjustments in the front and we should be ready for LRM Indy.


----------



## Royalty

Looking good Brent. God Damn Josh! That's all I can say. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 15 2006, 06:45 PM~5056258
> *Y'all some funny ********!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ye haw!! yes we are! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Mar 16 2006, 02:28 PM~5061587
> *Looking good Brent.  God Damn Josh!  That's all I can say.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brother!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 16 2006, 04:14 PM~5062419
> *Ye haw!! yes we are!  :biggrin:
> *



ok you're super *******... you even have the redish hair and freckles... :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

He has a red cape and suit with a large R on the front.


----------



## Individualsms

ALMOST READY BRENT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Individualsms

WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Mar 16 2006, 04:51 PM~5062655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok you're super *******... you even have the redish hair and freckles...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cm 1964_@Mar 17 2006, 03:58 AM~5066054
> *He has a red cape and suit with a large R on the front.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn, you guys got to cut me some slack! :rofl:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 17 2006, 05:29 PM~5069445
> *WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY

PM SENT TO PITBULL


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 18 2006, 12:29 AM~5069445
> *WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


whats those in walt ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, nice:thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 17 2006, 04:37 PM~5069865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Damn, you guys got to cut me some slack! :rofl:
> *



you want some cut slacks? 


come on now, you know its nothing but love for ya... :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 17 2006, 06:29 PM~5069445
> *WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Mar 21 2006, 12:26 AM~5089958
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

nice site nacho ,,,,,, :biggrin: call me later today :biggrin: about 5-6 your time


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Mar 19 2006, 09:55 PM~5083008
> *you want some cut slacks?
> come on now, you know its nothing but love for ya...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Mar 20 2006, 09:26 PM~5089958
> *:biggrin:
> *


 can you post that whole pic?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 21 2006, 04:28 PM~5094843
> *can you post that whole pic?
> *



sure, close your eyes and imagine after reading this:

tall, white guy, red head, with freckles, living in kentucky...


----------



## OneStopCustoms

*<a href=\'http://www.OneStopCustoms.com\' target=\'_blank\'>www.OneStopCustoms.com</a>*


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

Brent call me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Peace!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Mar 21 2006, 09:06 PM~5096050
> *sure, close your eyes and imagine after reading this:
> 
> tall, white guy, red head, with freckles, living in kentucky...
> *


 :wave: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: what ya up too?


> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 22 2006, 04:30 PM~5101037
> *:wave:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## Big Doe

:wave:


----------



## Chevillacs

YO PITBULL LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET THE MONEY I SENT IT OUT MONDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## SQUASH

whats up brent any luck with the ammo search


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 23 2006, 10:31 PM~5106356
> *YO PITBULL LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET THE MONEY I SENT IT OUT MONDAY! :biggrin:
> *


got ya today , thanks bro


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Mar 23 2006, 12:33 PM~5106364
> *whats up brent any luck with the ammo search
> *


 :0 what kinda ammo. I might be able to help homie


----------



## jusblaze

[attachmentid=514859][attachmentid=514859]


> :0 what kinda ammo. I might be able to help homie
> [/quote
> 7.62 39


----------



## travieso1967

ya let me know.... got some and could hook you up


----------



## REALTALK

> [attachmentid=514859][attachmentid=514859]
> 
> 
> 
> :0 what kinda ammo. I might be able to help homie
> [/quote
> 7.62 39
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 m-14 rounds. I think I might be able to help ya out homie. Shit those are a dime a dozen at work homie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 23 2006, 05:25 PM~5106888
> *got ya today , thanks bro
> *


Sounds good homie, hey send me some pics of the stuff at my e-mail wen u have time: [email protected]


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 24 2006, 03:55 AM~5108345
> *Sounds good homie, hey send me some pics of the stuff at my e-mail wen u have time: [email protected]
> *


will do :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> [attachmentid=514859][attachmentid=514859]
> 
> 
> 
> :0 what kinda ammo. I might be able to help homie
> [/quote
> 7.62 39
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be shooting any holes in the roof!!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Mar 24 2006, 02:13 AM~5107655
> *ya let me know.... got some and could hook you up
> *


hook it up , need 7.62 x 39 , 1000 plus rounds .... could maybe meet you at knob creek sunday :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Mar 24 2006, 02:14 AM~5107663
> *:0  :0  :0  m-14 rounds. I think I might be able to help ya out homie. Shit those are a dime a dozen at work homie.
> *


m-14 is same ? im sure its the same as m-16 ...... what you got ?


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 24 2006, 07:51 AM~5111078
> *hook it up , need 7.62 x 39 , 1000  plus rounds .... could maybe meet you at knob creek sunday :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


i will see what I can do, have a mission going on  so i might be able to hook a brother out???? will see what I can get for ya


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

quality baby


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## jusblaze

[attachmentid=516042][attachmentid=516042]



> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 24 2006, 07:52 PM~5110329
> *Don't be shooting any holes in the roof!!! :biggrin:
> *


u like that.....could have been u lol 
hook it up w the ammo.....please im DIEING to shoot some shit.....got a 38 special other day


----------



## Individualsms

WHAT UP BRENT?


----------



## Individualsms

THIS IS HARD WORK


----------



## Individualsms

A FEW MORE WEEKS.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 16 2006, 02:07 PM~5060558
> *Never been better. Once I put the 605 gearbox on the front, the car might drive like a normal car again.  20" inch in the back, no split belly.  Got big plans for next year.  We're just nocking the dust of this year,  I got the engine pulled out of it right now. I got to push the frame back into place and do some minor adjustments in the front and we should be ready for LRM Indy.
> *



Great! I look forward to seeing you! You cool real peoples plus you know how to make your car work.. You'll be one potent man on the streets..


----------



## SQUASH

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Mar 24 2006, 10:18 AM~5112414
> *i will see what I can do, have a mission going on    so i might be able to hook a brother out???? will see what I can get for ya
> *


me too man i need a thousand rounds.


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 25 2006, 12:26 AM~5115763
> *THIS IS HARD WORK
> *


But you make look so easy Walt!  :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 24 2006, 03:53 AM~5111084
> *m-14 is same ? im sure its the same as m-16 ...... what you got ?
> *


actually it's not. m-16's use 5.56 and m-14 is the 7.62 homie  gott love the military shit ese


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Mar 25 2006, 10:01 PM~5118272
> *actually it's not. m-16's use 5.56 and m-14 is the 7.62 homie   gott love the military shit ese
> *


yeah i was thinking of my ar 15 , it uses same as m-16 , 223s ..... what you got ?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 24 2006, 07:20 PM~5112425
> *quality baby
> *


love theat pic :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 25 2006, 07:22 AM~5115730
> *WHAT UP BRENT?
> *


damn thats nice walt :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 25 2006, 02:37 PM~5118798
> *yeah i was thinking of my ar 15 , it uses same as m-16 , 223s ..... what you got ?
> *


 :uh: :uh: nothing but 5.56 but it's inert due to being out of date homie. Hasnt been shot in a long ass time. I'll ask my homie tonight if he has and extra ammo cans full. He usually get's about 30-40 cans a week just to fuck around with.


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

hey brent when you and walt are ready hit me up for that ad


----------



## PITBULL

man thats nice ! good luck brent , we'll be in contact for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs

ttt uffin:


----------



## cm 1964

"Great! I look forward to seeing you! You cool real peoples plus you know how to make your car work.. You'll be one potent man on the streets.. " 


Alright Mike you made me put down my hillbilly dictionary and now I have to pick up my gangster dictionary (both are written in pencil) to understand this thread.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

A Brent what color is Alex doing his 61? Oh and I am still trying to hunt him down a core support.


----------



## PITBULL

hes not sure , maybe blue ,,,,, this month anyway :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

still hasnt been wet sanded or buffed


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## RULOW

damm homie...looking good...is that the HELLAIR?


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Mar 25 2006, 01:01 PM~5118272
> *actually it's not. m-16's use 5.56 and m-14 is the 7.62 homie   gott love the military shit ese
> *


ur wrong m14 is 762 and 223 smartypants


----------



## Dolle

that is the sickest looking thing I have ever seen :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

damn it looks good


----------



## wayne64ss

sick


----------



## WashPaChris 64

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 28 2006, 07:45 PM~5137375
> *still hasnt been wet sanded or buffed
> *


NAILS!

that's dope


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 29 2006, 12:18 AM~5139578
> *ur wrong m14 is 762 and 223 smartypants
> *



You sure? I use an m-14 if we are clearing a building to use as a perch. It is small enough for close quarters and humping around, and a bad motherfucker when I need to reach out and touch someone. I never heard of using 5.56 in an m-14. It wouldn't make sense. What tipe of magazine would you use? a 5.56 mag won't fit in the well. Do you have something special for it? Show some pics man, I am interested in seeing this. I am an 18B in the army by the way.


----------



## Individualsms

HA YOU MOFU'S NEED TO START ANOTHER TOPIC ON THIS GUN TALK!!!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 29 2006, 04:31 PM~5144085
> *HA YOU MOFU'S NEED TO START ANOTHER TOPIC ON THIS GUN TALK!!!!!
> *



No shit I didn't mean to hi-jack this topic, sweat set ups though.


----------



## Sixty34me

roof looks damn good brent.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 28 2006, 06:45 PM~5137375
> *still hasnt been wet sanded or buffed
> *



Best roof in Lousiville. Never seen anythign liek that aroudn here. I love it. Let us in on the other 63 and what all you're doing to that blue one! If you don't mind of course...


----------



## Dolle

hey I'll call you sunday to see if you are going to be home I may try to stop by.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 31 2006, 01:45 AM~5151888
> *Best roof in Lousiville.  Never seen anythign liek that aroudn here.  I love it.  Let us in on the other 63 and what all you're doing to that blue one!  If you don't mind of course...
> *


blue trey is my brothers now , the other one is gonna be a straight hopper street and lowrider capable :biggrin:


----------



## lowered_impression

2 sets of 6x9 now that is old school!


----------



## lolow

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## dlinehustler

Bump-a-tee-bump


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 28 2006, 07:45 PM~5137375
> *still hasnt been wet sanded or buffed
> *


BEAUTIFUL SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT LOOKS FRICKIN GREAT BRENT!!! Nice Job Josh!!!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Double post


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 28 2006, 04:45 PM~5137375
> *still hasnt been wet sanded or buffed
> *



damn nice...


----------



## lolow




----------



## Guest

almost 100 pages


----------



## Guest

> *lolow Posted Yesterday, 08:06 PM
> *


 did you ever get your shirt bro? hell your the biggest cheerleader ever you should of got the first shirt :0 o snap dont get mad


----------



## TAYLORMADE

Well I'm planning a trip this weekend to Jackson,Miss.(its closer to me) to spend some ends,thats if the guy car I'm doing don't turncoat on me.And hopefully in about a month I can get some pics. up on what these Pitbull pumps do.See u Sunday Big Walt.


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Chevillacs

i found this topic on page 2 :twak: :twak: keep it on the 1st page  
T.T.T.


----------



## lolow

yea bitches :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG

Why is there no prices on the website? :dunno:


----------



## Chevillacs

wats so hard about picking up the phone and giving the homie himself a call? just give him a call n i bet you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

seems hard to get a hold of brent, tried calling just keep getting a machine.....................looks like blackmagic for me............... :0


----------



## cm 1964

Brent, quick call tommy and let him know everything will be OK. You need to console him and embrace his needs.LOL.


----------



## Guest

> *cm 1964 Posted Today, 06:54 AM
> Brent, quick call tommy and let him know everything will be OK. You need to console him and embrace his needs.LOL. *


 lmao hurry brent damn i gots my moneys saved up


----------



## PITBULL

if you dont leave a message, i wont know you called :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 7 2006, 06:22 AM~5193765
> *Why is there no prices on the website?  :dunno:
> *


prices change due to shipping and materials , we try to give the best deal for those really interested when they call ......


----------



## SwAnGiN88

whats going on guys


----------



## cm 1964

Brent I am really really really interested in some pumps and batteries. can I get the pumps for $5. and the batts at $10? I am really interested in this. Oh yeah, I almost forgot, How much is a reach around?


----------



## Guest

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

How much for the black on black street setup?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Apr 7 2006, 07:32 PM~5196310
> *Brent I am really really really interested in some pumps and batteries.  can I get the pumps for $5.  and the batts at $10?  I am really interested in this.  Oh yeah, I almost forgot,  How much is a reach around?
> *


heres the # you can call , maybe they can help you and doe ,,,,,,, 502 - 969 -7600 ............... lol , , :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Thanks Brent I knew you were the man for the job. Your reach arounds are the best. You get a lot of practice with Alex. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 7 2006, 09:20 AM~5195677
> *prices change due to shipping and materials , we try to give the best deal for those really interested when they call ......
> *


Oh, OK. I might be making a call pretty soon then.


----------



## PITBULL

2 g - body frames and 1 impala , ready :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

impala uppers and lowers


----------



## PITBULL

cady arms , not done grinding


----------



## PITBULL

g- body


----------



## PITBULL

9inch ,,,, narrowed for the impalas :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

also have a 64 for sale :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

price tag?
64?


----------



## PITBULL

look under the 4 sale topic i started ,,,, cash talks  make sure you read the first page about the car ..... its a cream puff :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

nice work bro..................... :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

PM sent CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

dam homie is one of those g-body frames n arms mine? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 7 2006, 02:23 PM~5197255
> *2 g - body frames and 1 impala , ready :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THE PRICE ON THE G-BODY FRAMES :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakeeper05

I noticed they said they had A-Arms for 58-64 impalas. How much for the pair of re-inforced chrome ones for a 64 Impala?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 7 2006, 01:50 PM~5196416
> *heres the # you can call , maybe they can help you and doe ,,,,,,, 502 - 969 -7600 ............... lol , ,  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## redline

finished up today putting the front end back together thought it would never happen :uh: :uh:


----------



## redline




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 9 2006, 01:31 AM~5203538
> *
> *


man ali , those uppers and lowers came out sweet on your 65 impala ! who did them ? lol ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, still cant believe how nice those upper arms worked on it ,,,,shhewww :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 8 2006, 06:14 AM~5200498
> *dam homie is one of those g-body frames n arms mine?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yep , yours is in the middle ,,, and some of those arms are yours too  :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 8 2006, 03:31 PM~5203538
> *
> *


Nice chrome but what the fuck happened to the frame wrap?


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 8 2006, 07:10 PM~5203681
> *yep ,  yours is in the middle ,,, and some of those arms are yours too   :biggrin:
> *


DAM! i cant wait to get my shyt! thanx PITBULL


----------



## jm61imp

How much to swap for one of those done up G-Body frames?


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Apr 8 2006, 08:43 PM~5203863
> *Nice chrome but what the fuck happened to the frame wrap?
> *


i brought the car with the frame done already so i bought one off of brent i am going to put it in over the winter :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 7 2006, 10:15 PM~5200523
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THE G-BODY FRAMES :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Guest

price shouldn't matter bro, you have seen brents work. you know he does a shit load of frames, you never hear anyone complain, i am sure his prices from frame to frame are fairly consistent, just talk to him tell him what you want and get your price that way. money is just money good frame wraps are rare


----------



## redline

yo my upper and lower a-arms and lower trailing arms r perfect brent you do good work homie i would highly recommend you to anybody and andrew said that you do good work getting him to say that is very hard so you know what that means looking forward to my frame over the winter then the car should be complete keep up the good work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: p.s i have seen work from blackmagic and it dont compare


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 9 2006, 01:46 PM~5207341
> *i have seen work from blackmagic and it dont compare
> *


What about Cool Cars? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Yeah those uppers looked so nice i just had to have some :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 9 2006, 04:08 PM~5207992
> *What about Cool Cars?  :biggrin:
> *


never used them


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Miguelito

Looking Good Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAYLORMADE

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Apr 5 2006, 08:53 PM~5187061
> *Well I'm planning a trip this weekend to Jackson,Miss.(its closer to me) to spend some ends,thats if the guy car I'm doing don't turncoat on me.And hopefully in about a month I can get some pics. up on what these Pitbull pumps do.See u Sunday Big Walt.
> *



and
it's going on this





good looking out big Walt,damn good customer service.


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 13 2005, 02:39 PM~3610865
> *There is a new and far superior line of hydraulics out now. The Website is still in it's early stages. However, several kits have been sold and installed. These componets are TOP QUALITY!!! NO CORNERS HAVE BEEN CUT IN ANY AREA OF THE MATERIALS/MANUFACTURING PROCESS. This line of hydraulics is brought to you by PITBULL/BRENT Builder of some of the highest Quality show/street hoppers out on the streets and in the PIT!!! If you are interested in a TOP QUALITY PRODUCT THAT WORKS AND PERFORMS AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS... Look No further. PITBULL HYDRAULICS Louisville, Kentucky 502-367-1956
> *


PULL UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 9 2006, 05:46 PM~5207341
> *yo my upper and lower a-arms and lower trailing arms r perfect brent you do good work homie i would highly recommend you to anybody and andrew said that you do good work getting him to say that is very hard so you know what that means looking forward to my frame over the winter then the car should be complete keep up the good work homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: p.s i have seen work from blackmagic and it dont compare
> *


Brent does great work but doggin ron you crasy ,he's one of the best out there everytime we go to vegas he has tight shit in the shop,now maybe the shit you saw, dude didn't want it all nice.Alot of folks only care about hoppin bro.Just keepin it real.And there are alot of peeps out there that are doing good work.Just my 2 cents not trying to start shit.


----------



## ENVIUS

dam almost 100 pages


----------



## cm 1964

Heres another post. Maybe this will put it over the edge.


----------



## Guest

nope not yet


----------



## wayne64ss

lemme give it a shot


----------



## Guest

nice try wayne, maybe next time


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

u fucker thats like your third try..... its my turn again lol


----------



## Guest

its close


----------



## wayne64ss

shit! :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

come on damnit go to 100!!!!!


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

oh fucking sweet you all can likc my balls!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

lol you fuckin whores.....if you look on the sides of the post it will say post number..each page only holds 20 post...so every 21st post is a new page...something to keep whoreing by :roflmao: now lets not fuck up the pitbull topic anymore lol


----------



## silver64

i'd like to put pitbull hydraulics in a future car of mine.

maybe it will be the first car in england to have pitbull :0


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=534623][attachmentid=534624] :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

........ nice job J :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 12 2006, 11:23 AM~5226588
> *........ nice job J  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


i think they look o.k ,but i will let him know.  more pics on his topic.


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## Mr Impala

look waht i found brent one owner 59 ht for less than 10k all og :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :uh: :0 :0


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## cm 1964

Nice 59 :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss

god i hate you


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SQUASH

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 9 2006, 01:08 PM~5207992
> *What about Cool Cars?  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH COOL CARS THERE BUILDING MY SHIT.TOP NOTCH WORK


----------



## Guest

> *SQUASH Posted Today, 12:54 PM
> QUOTE(Big Doe @ Apr 9 2006, 01:08 PM)
> What about Cool Cars?
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH COOL CARS THERE BUILDING MY SHIT.TOP NOTCH WORK *


 :0


----------



## SQUASH

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 12 2006, 12:57 PM~5227553
> *:0
> *


HAHA COOL CARS SUCKS


----------



## Guest

> *SQUASH Posted Today, 01:06 PM
> QUOTE(classic kustoms @ Apr 12 2006, 12:57 PM)
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA COOL CARS SUCKS *


 yea thats what i told that older fucker when i was there for carl casper, $20 for a little ass 3/8 y block, i wasnt even the one buying i was just in there asking for directions :biggrin:


----------



## Individualsms

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SQUASH

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 12 2006, 02:03 PM~5228020
> *yea thats what i told that older fucker when i was there for carl casper, $20 for a little ass 3/8 y block, i wasnt even the one buying i was just in there asking for directions :biggrin:
> *


THE OLD FUCKER YOU MUST BE TALKING ABOUT RICK.HES REALLY NOT THAT OLD I DONT THINK.HES AN ALRIGHT GUY THOUGH.HE JUST THERE FOR THE MONEY


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Apr 12 2006, 03:54 PM~5227531
> *HELL YEAH COOL CARS THERE BUILDING MY SHIT.TOP NOTCH WORK
> *


they're good with shit :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Apr 12 2006, 09:24 PM~5230854
> *THE OLD FUCKER YOU MUST BE TALKING ABOUT RICK.HES REALLY NOT THAT OLD I DONT THINK.HES AN ALRIGHT GUY THOUGH.HE JUST THERE FOR THE MONEY
> *


ricks good peps.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Apr 12 2006, 06:27 PM~5229563
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


dammmmm


----------



## SwAnGiN88

yo what's up guys?

picking up a 84 fleet next weekend.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 13 2006, 11:11 AM~5232812
> *ricks good peps.
> *


for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Apr 13 2006, 05:36 PM~5232984
> *yo what's up guys?
> 
> picking up a 84 fleet next weekend.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

WORLDS HIGHEST pancake ,,,,lol ...................


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:09 PM~5237701
> *WORLDS HIGHEST  pancake ,,,,lol ...................
> *


Use that crane down to the left of the pic and go save that car LOL


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 13 2006, 11:09 PM~5237701
> *WORLDS HIGHEST  pancake ,,,,lol ...................
> *


Where the hell was that?


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Apr 14 2006, 01:37 AM~5238266
> *Where the hell was that?
> *


Charlestown, IN :0


----------



## PITBULL

yep , indiana ..... im going back with hy torches :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 14 2006, 11:27 PM~5245111
> *yep , indiana  ..... im going back with hy torches :biggrin:
> *


man that is sad brent just sad. hey you gonna be in indy?


----------



## Big Doe

Alex looks like he is ready to climb the pole :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 13 2006, 11:03 PM~5237665
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


You selling parts at Indy if so let me know we might want to get some stuff


----------



## 1-sic-87

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 7 2006, 01:26 PM~5197290
> *cady arms , not done grinding
> *


how much for tha caddy a arms ????


----------



## redline

check it out brent finally finished :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

you guys ready for INDY? :biggrin:


----------



## Tweek

ahh man i was ready but i cant make it


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent just let me know when you get those new backing plates, and i will get with ya and do the switch... how's the shop coming along?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hey Brent I need 2 new backing plates, I like the ones with just the logo but its whatever, I want the logo to be angled so that it is straight up and down when in the trunk, see how the regular ones look in there.

[attachmentid=541375]


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 17 2006, 06:18 AM~5257811
> *Hey Brent I need 2 new backing plates, I like the ones with just the logo but its whatever, I want the logo to be angled so that it is straight up and down when in the trunk, see how the regular ones look in there.
> 
> [attachmentid=541375]
> *


hey brent the pumps are angled 45 deg.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 17 2006, 06:18 AM~5257811
> *Hey Brent I need 2 new backing plates, I like the ones with just the logo but its whatever, I want the logo to be angled so that it is straight up and down when in the trunk, see how the regular ones look in there.
> 
> [attachmentid=541375]
> *


dam thats a clean setup


----------



## RULOW

TTT


----------



## cm 1964

Nothing new with this post. I just wanted to make my 200th post on the Pitbull thread.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Apr 18 2006, 10:18 AM~5265456
> *Nothing new with this post. I just wanted to make my 200th post on the Pitbull thread.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent thanks for the new backing plates... now the set up looks likes they are fighting with each other ...... good call on reversing the design


----------



## cm 1964

Shit looks good. Those backing plates look great.


----------



## timdog57

I need the reverse backing plates. :0


----------



## big pimpin

Wooo whooooo! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

great job...


----------



## WSL63

TTT


----------



## redline

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

damn they look good  :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 19 2006, 09:13 PM~5273064
> *I need the reverse backing plates.  :0
> *


come get em :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

The reverse backing plates are hot as hell....Nice


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Brent it was cool meating you sorry i didn't get to talk more we where trying to get out of there and i hadn't slept for a couple of days.


----------



## Chevillacs

hows it going Brent! update me on some of my parts etc... later


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 25 2006, 12:16 AM~5305056
> *Brent it was cool meating you sorry i didn't get to talk more we where trying to get out of there and i hadn't slept for a couple of days.
> *


same here ,,,,,, good job on the car , liked the detail :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME

I went down to Louisville to pick up my frame from Brent last weekend and also went to the Indy show. Brent was cool and also his friends that i met. The frame came out great and i know i'll never have to worry about it getting messed up from what ever abuse i throw towards it. Forty some hours later and 3000 miles i made it home with the frame and it was well worth it thanks Brent.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Brent Sucks!!!


Sup bro, how ya doing?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

man I may switch hydro companies seeing your full line of products brent :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 27 2006, 01:58 AM~5319735
> *man I may switch hydro companies seeing your full line of products brent :biggrin:
> *


cool ,,, youve seen the light :biggrin: ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Apr 26 2006, 02:28 PM~5315678
> *:wave:
> *


sup giz ?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 08:38 PM~5317718
> *I went down to Louisville to pick up my frame from Brent last weekend and also went to the Indy show. Brent was cool and also his friends that i met. The frame came out great and i know i'll never have to worry about it getting messed up from what ever abuse i throw towards it. Forty some hours later and 3000 miles i made it home with the frame and it was well worth it thanks Brent.
> *


nice to meet you too ,,,,,, sorry you had to wait so long for us to get back from the show ..... glad you made it back ok , with no problems ,.. ill be sending you more parts real soon ,,,, thanks ivan


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

hey brent, it was cool bullshitting with you for a few at indy...

thanks for taking a minute to chat with a cracka! :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 27 2006, 04:31 PM~5327781
> *cool ,,, youve seen the light :biggrin: ..
> *



yeah Ill let you knwo maybe the make over this winter will include PITBULL hydro products :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Everybody please step back from Brent's nuts. He needs time to prepare for the next show. LOL. Dont worry Brent I still got love for ya. You know I am jealous of everyone elses comments about you. One day, after you die, someone will write a book about you. "Pitbull hydraulics, the man behind the dog." :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Apr 28 2006, 06:55 AM~5330712
> *Everybody please step back from Brent's nuts.  He needs time to prepare for the next show. LOL.  Dont worry Brent I still got love for ya.  You know I am jealous of everyone elses comments about you. One day, after you die, someone will write a book about you.  "Pitbull hydraulics, the man behind the dog."  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: Are you sure thats not gonna be the book about Pondo? :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

^^^^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 28 2006, 02:19 AM~5328102
> *hey brent, it was cool bullshitting with you for a few at indy...
> 
> thanks for taking a minute to chat with a cracka!  :biggrin:
> *


anytime bro ,,, thanks for stopping me , im always down to make a new friend .....


----------



## cm 1964

Pando's book will be an instructional book about how to jerk off a dog.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 28 2006, 04:21 PM~5331351
> *:uh:  Are you sure thats not gonna be the book about Pondo?  :biggrin:
> *


ahhahhahaa ,,, hey doe , monte isnt a virgin anymore ... pondo hooked him up .. :biggrin: lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 28 2006, 11:01 AM~5331684
> *ahhahhahaa ,,, hey doe , monte isnt a virgin anymore ... pondo hooked him up .. :biggrin: lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: 
I should have known it would happen when he kept checkin his balls out :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 28 2006, 01:24 PM~5332642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> I should have known it would happen when he kept checkin his balls out  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 28 2006, 10:01 AM~5331684
> *ahhahhahaa ,,, hey doe , monte isnt a virgin anymore ... pondo hooked him up .. :biggrin: lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 28 2006, 10:24 AM~5332642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> I should have known it would happen when he kept checkin his balls out  :biggrin:
> *


 Pondo just likes to see the lipsticks.....LOL


----------



## Dolle

all this talk about pondo is he in town?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

pm me price of 2 pump coimp kit shipped to 55720 thanks brent


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 30 2006, 04:07 PM~5343960
> *all this talk about pondo is he in town?
> *


he was for Indy, I think they already headed back though.


----------



## Airborne

When I come home from the next tour in about a year, I am going to hit you up for something for my S10. What should I expect to spend on a 2 pump setup installed on an 89 S10 with Frame wrapped and all?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 30 2006, 09:49 PM~5345978
> *he was for Indy, I think they already headed back though.
> *


damn it would have been nice to see him


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 1 2006, 01:23 AM~5346909
> *damn it would have been nice to see him
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

You sure? :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

> damn it would have been nice to see him
> 
> 
> He might have tried to jerk you off too. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 1 2006, 01:23 AM~5347266
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> You sure?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah your right prob better off not seeing him


----------



## Big Doe

> damn it would have been nice to see him
> He might have tried to jerk you off too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## WSL63




----------



## RULOW

went to LOUISVILLE........came back with some DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@May 4 2006, 09:46 PM~5372123
> *went to LOUISVILLE........came back with some DAWGS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ay cabron I should've told you to bring me back some stuff lol  did you bring back the homies lincoln? i wanna check that ride out


----------



## Big Doe

Looks like Monte is guarding Armando's 59' :biggrin: Hope he doesnt piss on his rims :0


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@May 4 2006, 08:46 PM~5372123
> *went to LOUISVILLE........came back with some DAWGS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of the rag


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@May 5 2006, 06:46 AM~5373858
> *any more pics of the rag
> *


they're on his web site. And im sure you will be seeing more in a few weeks after some work is done :0


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 10:01 PM~5372238
> *ay cabron I should've told you to bring me back some stuff lol  did you bring back the homies lincoln? i wanna check that ride out
> *


yup i rode down with RU and we trailered it back, real cool visit had fun down there and learned alot, Brent im bringing steaks next time :biggrin: i picked up a lil too cant wait to put it on


----------



## ICECOLD63

What up Brent? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

sup Brent got the frame all painted up and hope to get Josh out next weekend to lay down some lines won't be long and it will be under the car. check it out in my topic


----------



## PITBULL

top notch scott, good work


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 5 2006, 10:55 AM~5374989
> *they're on his web site. And im sure you will be seeing more in a few weeks after some work is done  :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

Some pics from Indy


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 6 2006, 09:48 AM~5380776
> *top notch scott, good work
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 7 2006, 07:12 PM~5386496
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

whats up with the browse button , how you guys posting pics ?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 7 2006, 06:40 PM~5386927
> *whats up with the browse button , how you guys posting pics ?
> *


with the computer???


----------



## Stickz

BRING PITBULL TO TULSA!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=260031


----------



## timdog57

ttt


----------



## PITBULL

ok , why dont you just come over and show me then :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

yo brent to post pics this is what i do, it works for me so here you go.

1. click http://www.imageshack.us/
2. click on the *Browse* button on the right side (choose and double click the picture you want to post)
3. click on *Host It*
4. highlight and copy the url from *Hotlink for forums (1)* (5th one down)
5. paste what you copied where ever you want to post your pic





hope it works out


----------



## RULOW

TTT


por el perro


----------



## Dolle

:wave:


----------



## E-WHITE

WHAT EVERYBODY IM NEW TO THIS FORUM . IM GLAD I FOUND YALL AND PEOPLE WHO DO THE SAME SHIT AZ ME .IM LOOKING 4 A 4 PUMP SET UP COMPLETE WIT EVERYTHING .I HEARD ALOT ABOUT PITBULL HYDRAULICS . I HEARD HE HAS THE HOT SHIT . SO BRENT OR SOMBODY GET AT ME............


----------



## MarquisPlaya

PITBULL HYDRAULICS 502-367-1956 give brent a call


----------



## E-WHITE

THANKS DOG :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Yo brent you should've received the doe already homie let me know and try 2 send me some pics lol


----------



## cm 1964

Brent, you get my money? I just love giving you money. It makes me feel warm and fuzzy all over.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@May 16 2006, 04:14 AM~5436531
> *Brent, you get my money?  I just love giving you money.  It makes me feel warm and fuzzy all over.
> *


 :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## PITBULL

gbody 9 inch


----------



## PITBULL

g-body 9 inch


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

where is the cool pic at brent?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 16 2006, 08:00 PM~5441657
> *g-body 9 inch
> *



how much for a 9" for the 87 caprice and 76 caprice, both with rear caliper brakes? :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

i'll work you up a price


----------



## PITBULL

> where is the cool pic at brent?
> 
> 
> 
> Like the shadow on the door :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

Justin's caddy , and the model in this picture's name is Monte . lol


----------



## hydryan

A LOWRIDER GARAGE AINT NOTHING WITHOUT EXTENSION CORDS AND CHARGERS !!!!!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

Monte! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

those are some cool ass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## cm 1964

I will revisit this again, Monte may be pretty to look at but all he is good for is pissing on my toolbox and a couple of folding chairs. Brent, you need to get that dog potty trained.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@May 19 2006, 05:26 AM~5456173
> *I will revisit this again, Monte may be pretty to look at but all he is good for is pissing on my toolbox and a couple of folding chairs. Brent, you need to get that dog potty trained.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the shot next to the regal is nice!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@May 19 2006, 05:26 AM~5456173
> *I will revisit this again, Monte may be pretty to look at but all he is good for is pissing on my toolbox and a couple of folding chairs. Brent, you need to get that dog potty trained.
> *



When he sniffs your balls and you nudge him away he will come back for more. Let him sniff them and he will love you and leave your balls alone forever. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

that regal is dope as hell......LOL


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 19 2006, 11:22 AM~5457257
> *that regal is dope as hell......LOL
> *


true


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 19 2006, 10:22 AM~5457257
> *that regal is dope as hell......LOL
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 19 2006, 08:27 AM~5456488
> *When he sniffs your balls and you nudge him away he will come back for more.  Let him sniff them and he will love you and leave your balls alone forever.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

tim likes animals......LOL


----------



## Guest

:uh:


> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 19 2006, 12:24 PM~5457635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


l8tr days! dum dum


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 18 2006, 08:07 PM~5454533
> *i'll work you up a price
> *



where's my price... GRRR :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 19 2006, 10:53 AM~5457816
> *tim likes animals......LOL
> *



everyone in kentucky says that the acres in their backyards, are acres of pleasures when with their "pets". Kentuckians LOVE their animals LOL haha


----------



## OneStopCustoms

kentucky harley riding:

C'mon baby, we're going for a ride says local kentucky men... "my true love is riding my sheep, they are the best, really warm and fuzzy. When i'm riding with my sheep through my acres, its acres of fun, acres of love...."


----------



## PantyDropper

> where is the cool pic at brent?
> 
> Like the shadow on the door :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 19 2006, 12:22 PM~5457257
> *that regal is dope as hell......LOL
> *


your regal is tight bro..... do you have any pics of your set up... trying to get an idea on how to mount the 4 pumps that I got from brent.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@May 21 2006, 05:20 PM~5467021
> *your regal is tight bro..... do you have any pics of your set up... trying to get an idea on how to mount the 4 pumps that I got from brent.
> *


hes got a clean 2 pump setup


----------



## Chevillacs

wsup brent! hey homie did that chromer ever come thru? let me know homie i still got some dough saved up for all the chrome for the undercarriage! LMK


----------



## PITBULL

you see your rearend on page 105 and 106 ..... supposed to get my bumpers thursday , we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

yea i checked out the pics homie! looks good, hit me up once you get them bumpers back, later homie

TTT


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 22 2006, 07:19 PM~5476930
> *hes got a clean 2 pump setup
> *


I GOT JUNK IN MY TRUNK!!!!! LOL


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 23 2006, 02:24 PM~5480735
> *I GOT JUNK IN MY TRUNK!!!!! LOL
> *


 :0 :nono: you are being watched


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2006, 12:27 PM~5480752
> *:0  :nono: you are being watched
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

one down


----------



## MarquisPlaya

one to go


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@May 24 2006, 11:08 AM~5486232
> *one down
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 What it do??


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2006, 02:27 PM~5480752
> *:0  :nono: you are being watched
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Can I get a price list on the setup kit and also on the already done a-arms.


----------



## Dolle

Brent if you gat a chance pm me a price on four 1/2 inch blocks and four backing plates


----------



## flaked85

brent i got my uppers today and they r sweet.thanx alot homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

got both pitbull pumps in, just finished putting the pitbull cylinders in the rear, big thanks to rulow who drove over and helped me out


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@May 26 2006, 12:32 AM~5498812
> *got both pitbull pumps in, just finished putting the pitbull cylinders in the rear, big thanks to rulow who drove over and helped me out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

? is there a price list on the website?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 26 2006, 01:29 PM~5500610
> *? is there a price list on the website?
> *


Just call him up and he will hook you up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

how much do he charge to do a-arms on a caddy top and lowers


----------



## 85REGAL

:uh:


----------



## Dolle

thanks Brent your the man . PITBULL HYDRAULICS :worship:


----------



## 1 sic 86

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 7 2006, 01:27 PM~5197303
> *g- body
> *


how much for upper extended a-arms


----------



## Big Doe

:wave:


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## PITBULL

uppers or lowers 275 a pair with cores , all chevy cars


----------



## Chevillacs

wats goin on homie, hey did u ever get the bumpers back? lol

ttt


----------



## Silver

WUTUP BRENT!!!!!!!!! YOU COPPER CHILLIN' IN LOUISVILLIN'!!! ALL WHILE TILLIN' THE BACK FOURTY!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 2 2006, 08:44 PM~5541548
> *WUTUP BRENT!!!!!!!!!  YOU COPPER CHILLIN' IN LOUISVILLIN'!!! ALL WHILE TILLIN' THE BACK FOURTY!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


He's busy workin on a wagon :0


----------



## Silver

:scrutinize: 

he can still say wuusup to his brown brothers...lololololoololololololololol............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 3 2006, 02:16 AM~5543143
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> he can still say wuusup to his brown brothers...lololololoololololololololol............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 3 2006, 08:16 AM~5543143
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> he can still say wuusup to his brown brothers...lololololoololololololololol............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


sup silver ? how you been ?


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Guest

Man Ill half to check this shop out Pitbull hydraulics... I got my setup down by phase 1 a few summers ago and they installed CCE hydraulics in it. I think they half assed everything I had no nuts attached to my front and rear cylinders. One day not knowing my front cylinders busted outta my cups and tore it up badly.. and they warped my new front tire rod bushings i just bought, and now my car makes popping sounds while parked and looses pressure and is on the ground in like 10 hours. Now its all unlevel when raised up and one switch never worked, and they didnt even bolt in my switch panel just with a 2 rivets... Looked real tackey.. 
Just curious if your shop had time to look at my car and fix the problem im having in the near future sometime


----------



## excalibur

Brent knows his shit! One up for pitbull.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 62impala!_@Jun 5 2006, 12:56 PM~5554563
> *Man Ill half to check this shop out Pitbull hydraulics... I got my setup down by phase 1 a few summers ago and they installed CCE hydraulics in it.  I think they half assed everything I had no nuts attached to my front and rear cylinders. One day not knowing my front cylinders busted outta my cups and tore it up badly.. and they warped my new front tire rod bushings i just bought, and now my car makes popping sounds while parked and looses pressure and is on the ground in like 10 hours. Now its all unlevel when raised up and one switch never worked, and they didnt even bolt in my switch panel just with a 2 rivets... Looked real tackey..
> Just curious if your shop had time to look at my car and fix the problem im having in the near future sometime
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

Well, I can say one thing it definately wasnt funny to me when it tore up my car after paying 1800 for the setup.. Hummmmm???


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 62impala!_@Jun 5 2006, 01:56 PM~5556254
> *Well, I can say one thing it definately wasnt funny to me when it tore up my car after paying 1800 for the setup.. Hummmmm???
> *


 :uh: :uh: damn homie you just fucked yourself NEWBIE :0 :0


----------



## Guest

Yeah Hows that?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 62impala!_@Jun 5 2006, 02:02 PM~5556292
> *Yeah Hows that?
> *


when it tore up my car :uh: :uh: THAT SAYS IT ALL PUTO :0 :0


----------



## Guest

well sounds like youre tryin to clown on me for some reason i yet to even understand. Its not really my fault i went to a car shop here in louisville that was suppose to be reputable referred by cool cars and get shotty work down and damaged my ride... Thats pretty weak people like u would make fun of someones elses bad choice of judgement of faulty shops in louisville... I would never blast on youre stuff...


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 62impala!_@Jun 5 2006, 02:20 PM~5556394
> *well sounds like youre tryin to clown on me for some reason i yet to even understand. Its not really my fault i went to a car shop here in louisville that was suppose to be reputable referred by cool cars and get shotty work down and damaged my ride... Thats pretty weak people like u would make fun of someones elses bad choice of judgement of faulty shops in louisville... I would never blast on youre stuff...
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: cry me a fucken river you lil fucken bitch ass newbie. You should have just taken it to brent and he would have taken care of your sorry ass pendejo :0 :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 62impala!_@Jun 5 2006, 06:20 PM~5556394
> *well sounds like youre tryin to clown on me for some reason i yet to even understand. Its not really my fault i went to a car shop here in louisville that was suppose to be reputable referred by cool cars and get shotty work down and damaged my ride... Thats pretty weak people like u would make fun of someones elses bad choice of judgement of faulty shops in louisville... I would never blast on youre stuff...
> *



The reason it is funny is because this is the 1000th time I have heard this from people that got work done there. Not because you got screwed.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 5 2006, 02:50 PM~5556566
> *The reason it is funny is because this is the 1000th time I have heard this from people that got work done there.  Not because you got screwed.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: YOU SAID IT JUST RIGHT DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Big pimpin or whoever your gay ass is. Number one im not mexican you can cut that crap out ya wet back, youre a real man talkin shit on here starting stuff behind your little computer, Ill straight put a bullet in youre bandayhoe, or punta ass and ship youre dirty grease back to mexico with all the other illegal immigrants.. anyone else that runs there mouth can take the same advise...


----------



## REALTALK

FIRST OFF YOU DA NEWBIE HERE. SECOND THIS IS PITBULLS TOPIC NOT A FUCKEN CRY BABY SESSION. MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE TAKEN IT TO HIM AND YOU WOULD NOT HAVE HAD THIS PROBLEM. AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, DONT BE MAKING THREATS THAT YOU CANT KEEP. IF I WERE YOU I WOULD THINK TWICE ABOUT WHAT YOU SAY AND TO WHOM YOU SAY IT TO YOU LIL FUCKEN BITCH BECAUSE I AINT THE ***** TO BE FUCKEN WITH. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Guest

Hey gangsta, you started it, you like to clown and think your funny i aint playin son! You wanna live that thug life ill bring it to ya!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 62impala!_@Jun 5 2006, 04:57 PM~5557299
> *Hey gangsta, you started it, you like to clown and think your funny i aint playin son! You wanna live that thug life ill bring it to ya!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 COME TO VIRGINIA BEACH MUTHAFUCKA AND WE'LL SEE WHO'S GONNA GET THAT ASS WHOOPED YOU LIL FUCKEN BITCH. YOU FUCKEN WITH THE WRONG ***** HERE. :guns: :guns:


----------



## Guest

Hey gangsta, you started it, you like to clown and think your funny i aint playin son! You wanna live that thug life huh, second im not even new i just switched names on here. and last i know brent and pitbull hydraulics the only thing i can do is talk to him and find out who you are and go from there.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 5 2006, 08:04 PM~5554963
> *Brent knows his shit!  One up for pitbull.
> *


thanks bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 62impala!_@Jun 5 2006, 06:56 PM~5554563
> *Man Ill half to check this shop out Pitbull hydraulics... I got my setup down by phase 1 a few summers ago and they installed CCE hydraulics in it.  I think they half assed everything I had no nuts attached to my front and rear cylinders. One day not knowing my front cylinders busted outta my cups and tore it up badly.. and they warped my new front tire rod bushings i just bought, and now my car makes popping sounds while parked and looses pressure and is on the ground in like 10 hours. Now its all unlevel when raised up and one switch never worked, and they didnt even bolt in my switch panel just with a 2 rivets... Looked real tackey..
> Just curious if your shop had time to look at my car and fix the problem im having in the near future sometime
> *


give me a ring when your ready ,, ill check it out ...


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jun 5 2006, 03:39 PM~5556504
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: cry me a fucken river you lil fucken bitch ass newbie. You should have just taken it to brent and he would have taken care of your sorry ass pendejo :0  :0
> *


easy big pimpin, you better slow down your gonna choke :0


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jun 5 2006, 05:39 PM~5556504
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: cry me a fucken river you lil fucken bitch ass newbie. You should have just taken it to brent and he would have taken care of your sorry ass pendejo :0  :0
> *


dont listen to bigpimpin25 he dont even have a ride LOL :roflmao: j/k homie wsup with that 63?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 7 2006, 12:25 PM~5567523
> *dont listen to bigpimpin25 he dont even have a ride LOL :roflmao:  j/k homie wsup with that 63?
> *




not to be confused with the original big pimpin. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 7 2006, 01:27 PM~5567531
> *not to be confused with the original big pimpin.    :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 7 2006, 09:25 AM~5567523
> *dont listen to bigpimpin25 he dont even have a ride LOL :roflmao:  j/k homie wsup with that 63?
> *


 :angry: :angry: I dont even want to talk about that fucken ride anymore. I fucken went down there to swoop it up and then the fucken bastard said that he was having trouble with the title and this and that. I was like fuck that shit just give me the feria back. Now im at square one again :angry:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jun 7 2006, 02:53 PM~5568231
> *:angry:  :angry:  I dont even want to talk about that fucken ride anymore. I fucken went down there to swoop it up and then the fucken bastard said that he was having trouble with the title and this and that. I was like fuck that shit just give me the feria back. Now im at square one again :angry:
> *


:uh: that suks man lol, that shyt happened twice already lol, man u have bad luck. shyt imma start lookn for a 63 soon 

ttt for pit


----------



## showandgo

damn for some one who wanted a carb, damn where are the cylinders


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Homie, just take your car to brent, pay him the $$$, and have your car done right the second time, believe me, you will be happy with his work... from the Lou-to-L.A., this white boy is the shit.




> _Originally posted by 62impala!_@Jun 5 2006, 09:56 AM~5554563
> *Man Ill half to check this shop out Pitbull hydraulics... I got my setup down by phase 1 a few summers ago and they installed CCE hydraulics in it.  I think they half assed everything I had no nuts attached to my front and rear cylinders. One day not knowing my front cylinders busted outta my cups and tore it up badly.. and they warped my new front tire rod bushings i just bought, and now my car makes popping sounds while parked and looses pressure and is on the ground in like 10 hours. Now its all unlevel when raised up and one switch never worked, and they didnt even bolt in my switch panel just with a 2 rivets... Looked real tackey..
> Just curious if your shop had time to look at my car and fix the problem im having in the near future sometime
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63

YEP YEP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 7 2006, 07:40 PM~5570127
> *:uh: that suks man lol, that shyt happened twice already lol, man u have bad luck. shyt imma start lookn for a 63 soon
> 
> ttt for pit
> *


I GOT ONE FOR SALE,FOR THE RITE $$$$$








DOES LIKE 40 INCHES ON A GOOD DAY


----------



## cm 1964

Damn Ron that shit is hitting. I would put it at about 45".


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jun 8 2006, 02:39 AM~5572239
> *Damn Ron that shit is hitting.  I would put it at about 45".
> *


YA THAT WAS A LUCKY HIT....RITE WHEN THE BREEEZE BLEW :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Maybe a gust of wind.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 8 2006, 01:00 AM~5572083
> *I GOT ONE FOR SALE,FOR THE RITE $$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOES LIKE 40 INCHES ON A GOOD DAY
> *


hell yea must of been a good day :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

How much you asking for the 63 Ron?


----------



## HOMESTEAD HYDROZ

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2006, 04:30 AM~5570403
> *damn for some one who wanted a carb, damn where are the cylinders
> *


i talked to tommy its under control , he knows whats going on .... and i still havent got any money on the parts i sent you


----------



## PITBULL

ALMOST READY


----------



## WSL63

What It Do............... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 8 2006, 08:44 PM~5576990
> *
> ALMOST READY
> *


Ready to show them how an Impala is supposed to hop. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Looks god Brent, Im trying to catch up to you but i got a ways to go yet.

Where did you get those cardboard windows? :0


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 8 2006, 09:44 PM~5576990
> *
> ALMOST READY
> *


looks nice Brent I may stop by and see it when I pick up my rear end


----------



## cm 1964

Yeah those windows are crazy. Brent nevers ceases to amaze me. He is always staying on top of his game. Who ever would have thought cardboard windows would be the new thing. V-8's, 13's, and cardboard.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 8 2006, 07:14 PM~5576866
> *i talked to tommy its under control , he knows whats going on .... and i still havent got any money on the parts i sent you
> *


and your not going to lol :biggrin: wagon looking good


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 9 2006, 05:37 AM~5577287
> *Ready to show them how an Impala is supposed to hop. :biggrin:
> *


lol , showing them how low it lays first .... its still a lowlow .......the cardboard is to protect the glass from welding splatter , im sure most you guys knew , lol .... NEXT WEEK ITS ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 9 2006, 02:32 PM~5578819
> *and your not going to lol :biggrin: wagon looking good
> *


better see it in a different trunk if you sell the car ... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63

wtf, wrong post


----------



## redline

:thumbsup: sup brent


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 12 2006, 05:59 AM~5591828
> *:thumbsup: sup brent
> *


sup ali , you bout ready to get started ?


----------



## jusblaze




----------



## jusblaze

this summer its on


----------



## jusblaze




----------



## jusblaze




----------



## Chevillacs

wow, nice wagon homie! i like that 3! is the rear end finished homie?


----------



## KandyKutty

whos lac?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 12 2006, 11:42 PM~5597814
> *whos lac?
> *


the guy that posted the pic :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Looking good Brent. You hop it yet?


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 9 2006, 11:28 AM~5580494
> *better see it in a different trunk if you sell the car ... :0  :biggrin:
> *


already out fool but i need 3 more for the new one :0


----------



## cm 1964

:biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 13 2006, 03:42 PM~5597814
> *whos lac?
> *


mine


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Brent you got to come to the picnic this year. :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 16 2006, 06:00 AM~5612062
> *Brent you got to come to the picnic this year. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pitbull vs cp????...


----------



## WSL63

What ever it takes to get him up here..... :biggrin: :biggrin: Hell just to make it fair Cris will let Alex hit the switch on the Cutlass........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 16 2006, 10:29 AM~5613472
> *What ever it takes to get him up here..... :biggrin:  :biggrin: Hell just to make it fair Cris will let Alex hit the switch on the Cutlass........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ooooooooohhh..... :scrutinize: brent time to stretch the arms..his is stock


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Jun 15 2006, 08:23 PM~5614025
> *ooooooooohhh..... :scrutinize: brent time to stretch the arms..his is stock
> *


dont start that shit again!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Jun 15 2006, 06:23 PM~5614025
> *ooooooooohhh..... :scrutinize: brent time to stretch the arms..his is stock
> *


Cool Alex can chain Cris's rearend down..... :biggrin: 

Or just wire up both cars to the same switch and see who wins....... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Cris has took ALEX under his wing...... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (Nice 63) :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 16 2006, 02:44 AM~5614122
> *dont start that shit again!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ............... they are though , lol ...................
im trying to come , got to get some of this work done first ,,,,, really hate to miss it , im sure we would have a good time ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and , ALEX AINT TOUCHIN MINE OR CHRIS'S SWITCH ,,, lol ......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 15 2006, 09:45 PM~5614582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ............... they are though , lol ...................
> im trying  to come , got to get some of this work done first ,,,,, really hate to miss it , im sure we would have a good time ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and , ALEX AINT TOUCHIN MINE OR CHRIS'S SWITCH ,,,  lol ......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Shit I wouldn't let Alex put down the toliet seat. Let alone hit a switch. :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent the wagon is look'n really tight


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Jun 12 2006, 11:03 PM~5597553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this summer its on
> *


i see that the KZ is for sale, whats the info and $$$ on it?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 17 2006, 08:28 PM~5624317
> *i see that the KZ is for sale, whats the info and $$$ on it?
> *


its brent's brothers, and yes its for sale, but thats all i know


----------



## ICECOLD63

what-up homies?


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2006, 12:28 PM~5624317
> *i see that the KZ is for sale, whats the info and $$$ on it?
> *


i think he said 7000 he has over 14000in it, i know it has nos.....call 502 367 1956


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 15 2006, 06:45 PM~5614582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ............... they are though , lol ...................
> im trying  to come , got to get some of this work done first ,,,,, really hate to miss it , im sure we would have a good time ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and , ALEX AINT TOUCHIN MINE OR CHRIS'S SWITCH ,,,  lol ......
> *



whut up brent!


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 12 2006, 10:37 PM~5597783
> *wow, nice wagon homie! i like that 3! is the rear end finished homie?
> *


:biggrin:?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 20 2006, 08:09 PM~5638966
> *:biggrin:?
> *


call me , man ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2006, 02:28 AM~5624317
> *i see that the KZ is for sale, whats the info and $$$ on it?
> *


kz 1000 , 14000 invested , takes 6000 to get it .... has nos too :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## cm 1964

:wave:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 21 2006, 09:24 AM~5644267
> *call me , man ..
> *


Ill try to hit u up today or tommorow homie


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 22 2006, 11:51 PM~5654389
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Booyaa63

got coils yet?


----------



## cm 1964

Brent you got my Balls? Man I need some balls. I'm doing this guys ride and I really really really need some balls. I mean power balls. LOL :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Was nice to see you this weekend homie.... wheres my shirt???


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 12 2006, 10:46 PM~5597427
> *sup ali , you bout ready to get started ?
> *


not yet in a few :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

sent fedx today :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2006, 08:44 PM~5670459
> *Was nice to see you this weekend homie.... wheres my shirt???
> *


its with the business card you wanted ,,, lol ... nice to see you too ,,, be back through real soon


----------



## cm 1964

Damn Brent you got the hook up with the Fed Ex guy. I talked to Mon. morning and you put my balls in the mail. Yesterday at 3pm my balls arrived. It feels so good to have my balls again. Thanks Brent, and thanks to all those who helped me get some balls.


----------



## Booyaa63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2006, 02:44 PM~5670459
> *Was nice to see you this weekend homie.... wheres my shirt???
> *



yeah wheres my shit as well !!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jun 28 2006, 06:00 AM~5681464
> * balls.
> *


maybe he gives him balls to :dunno:


----------



## cm 1964

Brents got the best balls in the industry. You know when you gets balls from Brent they're going to work.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

holly shit INDIVIDUALS FOREVER


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jun 30 2006, 01:56 AM~5690899
> *holly shit INDIVIDUALS FOREVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saw it in person last weekend jd ,,, that car is pissed , big walt did a really nice job , hope you like the frame and arms :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze

caddy was hot ...saw it 2


----------



## lolow

have a safe and happy 4th of July from LuxuriouS c.c. :wave:


----------



## regallowlow187

:biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

I just wanted my 400 post on the Pitbull thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

*









BRENT, 
HERE IS A PIC OF MY 64 WAGON*


----------



## Chevillacs

Hey Brent wats up. I called you earlier but no answer, ill try 2 hit u up tommorow bro, peace


----------



## Dolle




----------



## sambrutay

my 69


----------



## OGJordan

Why are you posting these pics in the Pitbull topic?


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

so when we gonna see some pits products in the pit at the lrm shows? get out here and represent homey. and oh yeah cce sucks lol well maybe except for the motors. lol


----------



## sambrutay

they need some pitbull in em


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 9 2006, 11:55 AM~5740834
> *so when we gonna see some pits products in the pit at the lrm shows?    get out here and represent homey.  and oh yeah cce sucks lol  well maybe except for the motors.  lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider

:0 What's poppin,Brent? Been tryin to get at you from Atlanta for a minute now.....needing a wrapped frame for a '84 G-body and one for a '64 2dr hardtop......lemme know wassup,ok homie? :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 9 2006, 05:13 PM~5740758
> *Why are you posting these pics in the Pitbull topic?
> *


i told him to , wanted to see his rides :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 9 2006, 05:55 PM~5740834
> *so when we gonna see some pits products in the pit at the lrm shows?    get out here and represent homey.  and oh yeah cce sucks lol  well maybe except for the motors.  lol
> *


very , soon ............. go westside go  :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 11 2006, 08:14 PM~5756001
> *very , soon ............. go westside go   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 11 2006, 09:14 PM~5756001
> *very , soon ............. go westside go   :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## juandik

you going to the MAJESTICS picnic brent.or did i hear there is an INDIVIDUALS picnic somewhere ?


----------



## Big Doe

If you look real close you can see the 4 pitbull pumps in my trunk. I think theres an adex hidden in there somewhere too.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 30 2006, 09:51 PM~5697066
> *saw it in person last weekend jd ,,, that car is pissed , big walt did a really nice job , hope you like the frame and arms :biggrin:
> *


nope sorry dont like the frame or the arms at all 






























love it all ,sweet sick dope the shit and all the other slang words you can think of :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i have a ? for you though call me after 6pm 210-639-5628 thanks


----------



## PITBULL

hope someone got a pic of the wagons first time out , killin bumper this weekend , my camera didnt get it ..... post it if you got it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Man my camera didn't quite get it either but it was almost there.


----------



## OGJordan

Not sure if this was at the top hit (digi cameras suck at hops) put here's John :


----------



## dlinehustler

Thanks Brent for having us over after the show...always fun to kick it and bullshit


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 16 2006, 02:28 PM~5782949
> *Thanks Brent for having us over after the show...always fun to kick it and bullshit
> *


He did not have a choice...... :biggrin: Tell JAKE we will be back soon.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 16 2006, 04:28 PM~5783311
> *He did not have a choice...... :biggrin: Tell JAKE we will be back soon.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yeah tell Jake, Eric Wipplebee will be back down soon... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 16 2006, 11:34 PM~5783345
> *Yeah tell Jake, Eric Wipplebee will be back down soon... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


jake said , '' you got the funniest name ever , eric wipplebee '' lol ............. had a great time , glad you guys came ... :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent.... question about battery racks.... what is the best way to install? to the side of the frame or on top? and is it best to weld in pockets so you can remove the rack or just weld in permently? the rack will hold 10 optima's either split 5 on each side or straight across the back of the trunk


----------



## savageloc24

how much is it for a full frame wrap on a 78 monte?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Jul 17 2006, 03:37 AM~5784603
> *hey brent.... question about battery racks.... what is the best way to install? to the side of the frame or on top? and is it best to weld in pockets so you can remove the rack or just weld in permently? the rack will hold 10 optima's either split 5 on each side or straight across the back of the trunk
> *


call me tim , ill tell you the pros and cons off both ... be way to much for my slow ass to type :biggrin: good seeing you at the show by the way ...we need to go :machinegun:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 17 2006, 04:05 AM~5784739
> *how much is it for a full frame wrap on a 78 monte?
> *


spread belly , welds ground off , very clean 3400 ..... be less if you wanna grind


----------



## travieso1967

sounds good brent will give you a call tomorrow. ya it was real cool seeing the wagon hit back bumper..... sorry to see the caddy hydro's catch fire... from what I had seen ... it has a real nice set up.


----------



## stillchippin

how much for the biggest steel block you make?


----------



## stillchippin

and how much for the double pump assembly?


----------



## jusblaze

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Jul 18 2006, 03:43 PM~5796509
> *:biggrin:
> *


Fire one up!!!


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 19 2006, 12:29 PM~5798104
> *Fire one up!!!
> *


u know i will :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

L.A. Wayne.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 20 2006, 09:09 PM~5812886
> * L.A. Wayne.... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 20 2006, 11:12 PM~5813286
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Prez of the I

Brent, good looking out while I was in town, thanks for the tour of the other "I" family. Louisville BIG "I" repping.


----------



## Sixty34me

The wagon looks good Brent! Hey I finally got that car :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Lets see your new car Brent  :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

What did he get now?


----------



## 29tudor

wrong brent, crissy


----------



## cm 1964

You really are a cockbag. I know I am not alone when I say "go die you ignorant little fuck." :machinegun:


----------



## Big Doe

:wave:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 24 2006, 03:33 PM~5831131
> *Lets see your new car Brent    :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 26 2006, 07:45 PM~5848622
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


I wanna see it too. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 26 2006, 09:45 PM~5848622
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


is it there yet? is it there yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Sixty34me

what did he get?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 27 2006, 05:11 AM~5849253
> *is it there yet? is it there yet??  :biggrin:
> *


not here yet , BIG WALT at street toyz is hooking up a few things on the car for me ,,, it will be here as soon as hes done ..... i dont have any pics , yet ... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 28 2006, 10:59 AM~5858921
> *not here yet , BIG WALT at street toyz is hooking up a few things on the car for me ,,, it will be here as soon as hes done ..... i dont have any pics , yet ... :biggrin:
> *


Excuses excuses, :biggrin: Please keep it this time.


----------



## ICECOLD63

Wasup Brent???? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

hey Brent check out my car got something mounted in the trunk you might like :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 28 2006, 07:07 PM~5858989
> *Excuses excuses, :biggrin:  Please keep it this time.
> *


somebody is gonna have to sell their house to buy this one ,,, it aint goin nowhere .............. i need a cady now , then im done with my collection :biggrin: ,,,damn , now im like dan and justin ,,, well ,,,, maybe not that bad , they have their own FLEET of lolos :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 28 2006, 12:49 PM~5859569
> *somebody is gonna have to sell their house to buy this one ,,, it aint goin nowhere .............. i need a cady now , then im done with my collection :biggrin: ,,,damn , now im like dan and justin ,,, well ,,,, maybe not that bad , they have their own FLEET  of lolos :biggrin:
> *


Ain't that the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 28 2006, 12:59 PM~5858921
> *not here yet , BIG WALT at street toyz is hooking up a few things on the car for me ,,, it will be here as soon as hes done ..... i dont have any pics , yet ... :biggrin:
> *



It will be a damn nice car and I can't wait to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

:0 :0


----------



## OVERTIME

Brent did you finish Armandos set up in the 59 ? When will the world see the car with the set up. I saw it in Lowrider Magazine but it did the car no justice.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 29 2006, 03:05 AM~5861395
> *Brent did you finish Armandos set up in the 59 ? When will the world see the car with the set up. I saw it in Lowrider Magazine but it did the car no justice.
> *


mrhardline said he would be done next weekend , it has almost 100 feet of hardline :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

BRENT,
IF YOU WANT A CADDI, DONNIE HAS ONE CHEAP









JUST HOW YOU LIKEM' ALREADY OFF THE FRAME


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 28 2006, 09:39 PM~5861508
> *mrhardline said he would be done next weekend , it has almost 100 feet of hardline  :biggrin:
> *



And it is beautiful. :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by sambrutay_@Jul 28 2006, 06:54 PM~5861563
> *BRENT,
> IF YOU WANT A CADDI, DONNIE HAS ONE CHEAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST HOW YOU LIKEM'  ALREADY OFF THE FRAME
> *


I wish I had room for it


----------



## PITBULL

If you want to see more pics of this car then go to post your rides , stripes and patterns by Pinhead Red


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 29 2006, 10:09 AM~5863808
> *If you want to see more pics of this car then go to post your rides , strips and patterns by Pinhead Red
> 
> *


Damn.... :worship: 

You guys bringing that car to the show next weekend?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 29 2006, 10:09 AM~5863808
> *If you want to see more pics of this car then go to post your rides , strips and patterns by Pinhead Red
> 
> *


Man that hella nice!


----------



## Dolle

nothing but the best for my lolo


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 29 2006, 03:37 PM~5864633
> *nothing but the best for my lolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: 
trunk looks killer man


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 29 2006, 05:22 PM~5863840
> *Damn.... :worship:
> 
> You guys bringing that car to the show next weekend?
> *


very good chance , thats what we are shoting for ......



and dolle , the trunk looks GREAT ! love that color ... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

yeah all I need now is four check valves three adexs all my fittings and hardlines


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 29 2006, 03:37 PM~5864633
> *nothing but the best for my lolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the painted trunk and batteries with the splashes of chrome.


----------



## Dolle

thanks but I really got to thank Brent for the bad ass frame and the bad ass pumps. Without him I would just have a plain 64 with a stock frame and a cce :thumbsdown: setup. So thanks Brent for making me step it up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 29 2006, 09:49 PM~5866303
> *love the cock with splashes of semen.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 29 2006, 08:09 AM~5863808
> *If you want to see more pics of this car then go to post your rides , stripes and patterns by Pinhead Red
> 
> *


Brent, is this the one he was just starting when I was there ? BADASS.


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 29 2006, 09:10 PM~5866154
> *very good chance , thats what we are shoting for ......
> and dolle , the trunk looks GREAT ! love that color ... :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear it  You still bringing that MOnte out too?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 30 2006, 08:28 AM~5867196
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


sup eddie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 29 2006, 03:37 PM~5864633
> *nothing but the best for my lolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice trunk homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 1 2006, 07:17 PM~5884030
> *nice trunk homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

TTT FOR DA MAN


----------



## Big Doe

:wave:


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 29 2006, 03:37 PM~5864633
> *nothing but the best for my lolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Setup looks good but why didn't you cap the holdowns?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Aug 5 2006, 09:33 AM~5907382
> *Setup looks good but why didn't you cap the holdowns?
> *


I guess I should have just got in a rush


----------



## REALTALK

damn this is one gangsta topic


----------



## ICECOLD63

gangsta gangsta!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 5 2006, 09:41 PM~5909415
> *I guess I should have just got in a rush
> *


I know lill shits like that do count  but besides that WoW :worship: 
you got that mang setup is gangsta


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Aug 6 2006, 07:35 AM~5911411
> *I know lill shits like that do count    but besides that WoW :worship:
> you got that mang setup is gangsta
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jul 30 2006, 12:14 AM~5866894
> *Brent, is this the one he was just starting when I was there ?  BADASS.
> *



I seen this six tre goin down palatka the other day! THey drive this car! It was bout sunset and all I hear is BOOM BOOM and when I look up I see the rear end of a gold 63, red barrels, a chrome rear end and soem goofy white guys inside boppin.. Man if I could see cars liek this randomly in Lousivilel liek that in the summer I'd never leave this place....


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Aug 6 2006, 05:05 PM~5913296
> *I seen this six tre goin down palatka the other day!  THey drive this car!  It was bout sunset and all I hear is BOOM BOOM and when I look up I see the rear end of a gold 63, red barrels, a chrome rear end and soem goofy white guys inside boppin..  Man if I could see cars liek this randomly in Lousivilel liek that in the summer I'd never leave this place....
> *



 wait till next summer I think you will be impressed with what you see


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 6 2006, 03:41 AM~5909415
> *I guess I should have just got in a rush
> *


i like the open hold downs for one reason , shows there is no extra weight in them , so the haters cant cry when its cracking back bumper ,,, just paint the inside to match the car ,,,, will look just fine ......


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 7 2006, 10:51 AM~5917138
> *i like the open hold downs for one reason , shows there is no extra weight in them , so the haters cant cry when its cracking back bumper ,,, just paint the inside to match the car ,,,, will look just fine ......
> *



cool thanks Brent


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 29 2006, 12:37 PM~5864633
> *nothing but the best for my lolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Aug 6 2006, 03:05 PM~5913296
> *I seen this six tre goin down palatka the other day!  THey drive this car!  It was bout sunset and all I hear is BOOM BOOM and when I look up I see the rear end of a gold 63, red barrels, a chrome rear end and soem goofy white guys inside boppin..  Man if I could see cars liek this randomly in Lousivilel liek that in the summer I'd never leave this place....
> *


 bet I know who that was :biggrin: wait till next summer then you wont leave!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

When I saw that car I was like.....................   !!! Beautiful work Red!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

HELLO YA"LL!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 7 2006, 05:25 PM~5919560
> *bet I know who that was :biggrin:  wait till next summer then you wont leave!
> *



You & Dolle gonna drive ya'll's too? Never seen so many 60's impalas in Louisville. THis is gonna be pretty bad! Ya'll keep it up! Be some shit if Scrub City is the Midwest Lowriding Capital again..


----------



## excalibur

scrub city? why you bringing up old shit. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 7 2006, 06:31 PM~5919609
> *HELLO YA"LL!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT BACK NACHO!!!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Aug 7 2006, 07:34 PM~5920206
> *You & Dolle gonna drive ya'll's too?  Never seen so many 60's impalas in Louisville.  THis is gonna be pretty bad!  Ya'll keep it up!  Be some shit if Scrub City is the Midwest Lowriding Capital again..
> *


hell yeah I'm going to drive it no reason to have it if I can't ride :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> *hell yeah I'm going to drive it no reason to have it if I can't ride biggrin.gif
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 7 2006, 11:51 AM~5917138
> *i like the open hold downs for one reason , shows there is no extra weight in them , so the haters cant cry when its cracking back bumper ,,, just paint the inside to match the car ,,,, will look just fine ......
> *


Good point I never thought about that. Up north we don't have cheaters that I know off lol, YET lol 
By the way good shit with sposoring the hop that's love.  
I should be hitting you up again pretty soon


----------



## redline

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

brent you missed some good times when we went ridin......the others were hoppin down broadway it was the shit for real...you should have went with.....i had plenty of room on the pillows.......


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 7 2006, 08:51 AM~5917138
> *i like the open hold downs for one reason , shows there is no extra weight in them , so the haters cant cry when its cracking back bumper ,,, just paint the inside to match the car ,,,, will look just fine ......
> *


If someone says I'm cheating I'll just ask them to buy me some cement to poor in my trunk and frame rails just to be a ass back :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 08:10 AM~5931862
> *If someone says I'm cheating I'll just ask them to buy me some cement to poor in my trunk and frame rails just to be a ass back :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *




WTF?


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 07:49 AM~5931998
> *WTF?
> *


You like that huh :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

maybe I am a little slow. I still dont understand what asking someone to buy cement and pour it in your trunk means.


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 11:08 AM~5932104
> *maybe I am a little slow.  I still dont understand what asking someone to buy cement and pour it in your trunk means.
> *


x2 lol


----------



## FantasyCustoms

It means if they think I cheat by adding shit in the back "weight"

then I whould put "weight" In it because I just don't give a fuck let people think what they what to think because there going to think it anyway so why stress what someone else thinks


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 11:40 AM~5932293
> *It means if they think I cheat by adding shit in the back "weight"
> 
> then I whould put "weight" In it because I just don't give a fuck let people think what they what to think because there going to think it anyway so why stress what someone else thinks
> *


Are you retarded?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 7 2006, 10:51 AM~5917138
> *i like the open hold downs for one reason , shows there is no extra weight in them , so the haters cant cry when its cracking back bumper *



Ditto....cuz solid hold downs are just straight terrible! lol


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 9 2006, 10:56 AM~5932416
> *Are you retarded?
> *



Obviously.


----------



## cm 1964

500th post. yes, alright, cool, neato. And I did it on the Pitbull thread.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 7 2006, 05:58 PM~5920359
> *RIGHT BACK NACHO!!!
> *



WAZAH!!! what are you up too?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Same old stuff. Trying to make some money. Been real busy.


----------



## ~~RED~~

what up Nacho! :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 9 2006, 08:56 AM~5932416
> *Are you retarded?
> *


Umm no just krazzy :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang

Whats up brent and the whole KY Individuals crew  Ima have to come down and kick it 4 too long :biggrin: Any events comin up down there? Pitbull Picnic? LMK


----------



## WSL63

Pitbull Pumps working there ass off..... :biggrin:


----------



## cm1964

Damn Jason. Shit looks good. Pitbull all the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRENT!!*


(you old bastard)


----------



## Sixty34me

That makes him what 36, 37?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 13 2006, 01:25 PM~5958124
> *That makes him what 36, 37?
> *



OLD :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

The kits on the pitbull website look hawt, but no kit prices?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 13 2006, 12:53 PM~5958991
> *OLD  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO, well i can't laugh too hard cuz one day I'll reach that age, but it will be awhile since i'm only 22
:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 14 2006, 04:48 PM~5966171
> *LMAO, well i can't laugh too hard cuz one day I'll reach that age, but it will be awhile since i'm only 22
> :biggrin:
> *



Youngster. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 14 2006, 03:02 PM~5966698
> *Youngster. :biggrin:
> *


They didn't call me little shawn for nothing.
:biggrinage reasons....LOL)


----------



## PITBULL

62 full frame and suspension swap ...... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 12 2006, 03:58 AM~5950638
> *Pitbull Pumps working there ass off..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oooohh , yeah .........wasnt someone on here wanting to see the pumps in action :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 13 2006, 05:20 AM~5955540
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRENT!!
> 
> 
> (you old bastard)
> *


THANKS BRO ! 36 and still kickin :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 05:44 PM~5981998
> *62 full frame and suspension swap ......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


thats the way i like them. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 07:44 PM~5981998
> *62 full frame and suspension swap ......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


sup? brent is the belly on this frame split?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 04:44 PM~5981998
> *62 full frame and suspension swap ......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *










that thing looks very solid


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 16 2006, 06:59 PM~5982416
> *sup? brent is the belly on this frame split?
> *


YES. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 10 2006, 01:43 PM~5942240
> *what up Nacho! :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: not much man, just chillin, what are you up too?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2006, 09:38 PM~5983495
> *:biggrin: not much man, just chillin, what are you up too?
> *


You coming out for Black Sunday, if you are I'll do my best to look good for the camera. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Daaaamn that was just a bare frame on Saturday wasn't it?


----------



## ICECOLD63

Happy B-day Brent!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 17 2006, 06:31 AM~5983805
> *Daaaamn that was just a bare frame on Saturday wasn't it?
> *


yep it was ,,,,................................ thanks icecold63 :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

:0 damn.........you is a working fool!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

nice looking tuck on that duece


----------



## dlinehustler

I still want the truck behind the duce :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 05:44 PM~5981998
> *62 full frame and suspension swap ......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Damn man, That deuce looks pretty hot!


----------



## I Drag A55

My pit must watch me on layitlow too much.... 

He started posing like your logo so that I will pay attention to him..lol


----------



## JasonJ

Found this in a box of old pics Brent......


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 20 2006, 04:42 AM~6004023
> *Found this in a box of old pics Brent......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How long ago was that pic taken?


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 04:44 PM~5981998
> *62 full frame and suspension swap ......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



DAM  this car was just stock just a few weeks ago, you killing em, by the way happy birthday Dawg.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 20 2006, 12:40 PM~6004630
> *DAM   this car was just stock just a few weeks ago, you killing em, by the way happy birthday Dawg.
> *


It was still stock last weekend :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 20 2006, 07:45 AM~6003314
> *My pit must watch me on layitlow too much....
> 
> He started posing like your logo so that I will pay attention to him..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol ,,,,, nice looking dog ....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 20 2006, 05:01 PM~6004306
> *How long ago was that pic taken?
> *


99 - 2000 i think ,,,, long time ago .... its been through a few changes since then ..


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 20 2006, 10:04 PM~6007174
> *99 - 2000 i think ,,,, long time ago .... its been through a few changes since then ..
> *


Remember when we first got on here and I was talking shit on your fender skirts! And "back to the future" with the chrome! lol :wave: Good times. :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 21 2006, 10:20 AM~6009912
> *Remember when we first got on here and I was talking shit on your fender skirts!  And "back to the future" with the chrome!  lol  :wave:  Good times.  :cheesy:
> *


Your such a HATER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

what are the prices for the kits?? :0


----------



## dlinehustler

Turn on the sound and listen to the bumper check. From the door  :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 21 2006, 08:44 PM~6014161
> *Turn on the sound and listen to the bumper check.  From the door    :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ
> *


That looked TOO easy, i guess it's time to make the back higher. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 21 2006, 10:00 PM~6014256
> *That looked TOO easy, i guess it's time to make the back higher. :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## juandik

WOW


----------



## JRO

I need the hook up on some shit for my Caddy. My bags are irritating the shit out of me.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 21 2006, 10:50 PM~6014604
> *I need the hook up on some shit for my Caddy. My bags are irritating the shit out of me.
> *



Hell yeah put some hydraulics on that biaaatch :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 21 2006, 11:50 PM~6014604
> *I need the hook up on some shit for my Caddy. My bags are irritating the shit out of me.
> *


Whast cool cars couldnt fix it for you today? :dunno:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 21 2006, 03:35 PM~6011986
> *what are the prices for the kits?? :0
> *


??


----------



## Royalty

Dylante just call Brent for prices, he's good peoples.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 22 2006, 12:19 AM~6014761
> *Whast cool cars couldnt fix it for you today?  :dunno:
> *


They are sending off my compressor tomorrow. But Ive been told Im suppose to have 380 compressors instead of the 450's. :twak:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jun 29 2006, 05:56 PM~5690899
> *holly shit INDIVIDUALS FOREVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothin but love


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 22 2006, 01:18 AM~6015169
> *They are sending off my compressor tomorrow. But Ive been told Im suppose to have Pitbull Hydraulics instead of the bags.  :twak:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

Brent I'm going to try and come by fri and drop off those stock uppers I owe you I'll give you a call latter in the week


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 22 2006, 10:26 AM~6016466
> *:thumbsup:
> *


lol. We'll see. Hopefully all the bugs are worked out this time. If not Ill be taking it all out over the winter and juicing it.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 22 2006, 01:40 PM~6017523
> *Brent I'm going to try and come by fri and drop off those stock uppers I owe you I'll give you a call latter in the week
> *



Hopefully I will be by on Fri also to drop off your charger Brent. :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

pushed my linc out a lil while ago and tried to hop it, this is on low batteries, wired all wierd (blew like 6 solenoids, so we wired it different), flat tires and brand new springs, but still im happy, pitbull pumps to the front make a difference, ima redo the wiring sometime soon, still working out a driveshaft issue so its not driveable, sometime in sept i should be home to finish it up


----------



## ICECOLD63

Wasup peeps?


----------



## WSL63




----------



## lolow

nice wagon


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2006, 08:53 PM~6028466
> *nice wagon
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Aug 23 2006, 04:45 AM~6021208
> *
> 
> pushed my linc out a lil while ago and tried to hop it,  this is on low batteries, wired all wierd (blew like 6 solenoids, so we wired it different), flat tires and brand new springs, but still im happy, pitbull pumps to the front make a difference, ima redo the wiring sometime soon, still working out a driveshaft issue so its not driveable, sometime in sept i should be home to finish it up
> *


good to see you working it out


----------



## showandgo

WHAT UP PITBULL, real riders reppin


----------



## Dolle

Brent can you do a setup in 3/8? I got a kid that lives by me and I'm trying to keep him from putting cce in his car.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 23 2006, 06:51 PM~6028450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## WSL63




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 27 2006, 05:08 PM~6054666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: IT'S THE PITBULL :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Doe

Cheater! I see Alex pulling it down to the bumper :0


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 27 2006, 08:23 PM~6054724
> *Cheater! I see Alex pulling it down to the bumper  :0
> *


Yep he is!!! :0


----------



## WSL63




----------



## jusblaze

wassssssss sssssssssuuuuuup :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

sup justin :wave:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Ill get a hold of you by PM for the pricing on a 3 pump kit


----------



## Prez of the I

What yall talking bout ?, love that digital dash man.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 27 2006, 08:23 PM~6054724
> *Cheater! I see Alex pulling it down to the bumper  :0
> *


Yup.....damn cheaters. :angry:


----------



## Dolle

is it home Brent I want to come see it


----------



## Big Doe

Damn thats what i have been waiting to see :0


----------



## OVERTIME

That is a BadAss 60 you got Brent :biggrin: .


----------



## big pimpin

Who wants to get a pot going on how long he will have it??? Place your bets!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 31 2006, 02:38 PM~6080009
> *Who wants to get a pot going on how long he will have it???  Place your bets!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Hopefully long enough to drive it on the streets. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2006, 11:57 AM~6080129
> *Hopefully long enough to drive it on the streets.  :biggrin:
> *


ouch!...lol


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 31 2006, 12:40 PM~6075460
> *sup justin :wave:
> *


wad up.... congrat on the new baby


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent your new ride looks killer... post some pics of it......


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 31 2006, 12:38 PM~6080009
> *Who wants to get a pot going on how long he will have it???  Place your bets!!!  :biggrin:
> *


(Pitbull)
I don't know man its not ForSale.......................But....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 31 2006, 08:49 AM~6078344
> *What yall talking bout ?, love that digital dash man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

60 looks good Brent!

I need to holla at you some time about this 64 418###### not 413###### :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## jusblaze

:around: :around:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Aug 31 2006, 01:56 PM~6080890
> *wad up.... congrat on the new baby
> *


Thanks man.

Hey brent is the 60 here, cuz I wanna see it.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

just sitting in the sixty smoking a blunt :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

Seem like the 60 was well expected. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 31 2006, 12:38 PM~6080009
> *Who wants to get a pot going on how long he will have it???  Place your bets!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Sells it before it hits the streets.


----------



## jusblaze

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 31 2006, 08:49 AM~6078344
> *What yall talking bout ?, love that digital dash man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYMN!!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## WSL63

Mark Rose's PITBULL setup done by MISTER HARDLINES..... :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 4 2006, 11:12 AM~6100843
> *Mark Rose's PITBULL setup done by MISTER HARDLINES..... :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Looks real good as always.Great job Chad and WESTSIDE.


----------



## jusblaze

looks great mark.....chad


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 4 2006, 07:12 PM~6100843
> *Mark Rose's PITBULL setup done by MISTER HARDLINES..... :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :0 ,,, get some good pics for the pitbull site ,,, car too ....


----------



## lolow

damn nice work


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 4 2006, 01:12 PM~6100843
> *Mark Rose's PITBULL setup done by MISTER HARDLINES..... :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

Here a better pic...... :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 4 2006, 12:12 PM~6100843
> *Mark Rose's PITBULL setup done by MISTER HARDLINES..... :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how are all those dumps connected like that?


----------



## juandik

left em i the sun too long..they are only aluminium


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 4 2006, 08:16 PM~6104113
> *left em i the sun too long..they are only aluminium
> *


:biggrin:

How are all those dumps connected like that?

CNC.............Custom Parts.............. :cheesy:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Pitbull + Mister Hardline = a bad ass setup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Who built the rack?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2006, 08:40 PM~6104312
> *Who built the rack?
> *


Mister Hardlines.....


----------



## JasonJ

Its fucking nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 4 2006, 06:33 PM~6103635
> *Here a better pic...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice :worship:


----------



## sambrutay

need any parts

brent here is a link to the pics


59's and such


----------



## ICECOLD63

Bad azz set-up!


----------



## TWEEDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: A PERFECT 10! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 4 2006, 09:33 PM~6103635
> *Here a better pic...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one of the best set ups that I have seen in a very long time... killer set up and looks even better since you are using a pitbull system


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 4 2006, 06:32 PM~6104242
> *:biggrin:
> 
> How are all those dumps connected like that?
> 
> CNC.............Custom Parts.............. :cheesy:
> *


its milled from a solid block 
if it has standard delta,plunger type valves in there 
then it aint to hard to do 
i also dont see the pressure sides that go to the cylinders 
they must be underneath hidden


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 6 2006, 06:58 PM~6118058
> *its milled from a solid block
> if it has standard delta,plunger type valves in there
> then it aint to hard to do
> i also dont see the pressure sides that go to the cylinders
> they must be underneath hidden
> *


you are right ....he did this on his bench grinder and a block of sand paper :0 
just wait till his mill is back together :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 31 2006, 08:38 PM~6080009
> *Who wants to get a pot going on how long he will have it???  Place your bets!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NOT FOR SALE '''' turned away 18,000 already ...... im keeping it :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 6 2006, 07:24 PM~6119001
> *NOT FOR SALE '''' turned away 18,000 already ...... im keeping it :biggrin:
> *


I hope so, atleast till I get to drive it.


----------



## WSL63




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

More pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 7 2006, 01:14 AM~6118928
> *you are right ....he did this on his bench grinder and a block of sand paper :0
> just wait till his mill is back together :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 513ryder

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 6 2006, 04:58 PM~6118058
> *its milled from a solid block
> if it has standard delta,plunger type valves in there
> then it aint to hard to do
> i also dont see the pressure sides that go to the cylinders
> they must be underneath hidden
> *


I tried to tell him,why waste your time with it--I mean EVERYBODIES got a custom build dump like that.... :uh:


----------



## PITBULL

the 60


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

im guessin you bought it from walt :0


----------



## Westside Mint 76

you got a bumper kit for the 60?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Sep 8 2006, 03:59 PM~6129809
> *im guessin you bought it from walt :0
> *


actually freddy was the owner , but yes its the same car you saw at walts ..



no bootie kit yet mint 76 , think im gonna wait to see how hard it hits the back first :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Looks damn good. Look at PB over there  Dusty as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2006, 10:20 AM~6130144
> *Looks damn good.  Look at PB over there   Dusty as hell.  :biggrin:
> *



Its needs to come out for Black Sunday doesn't it!! :cheesy:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

I hear these haters talkin, I think they gettin' louder.....


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 8 2006, 09:54 AM~6129796
> *the 60
> 
> 
> *


hey brent the 60 is looking really good.... can't wait to see it start hitting back bumper


----------



## 187_Regal

nice 60 brent.....looks better in person


----------



## Dolle

damn Brent the car looks hot I need to try and get over to see it


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 8 2006, 09:54 AM~6129796
> *the 60
> 
> 
> *


DAMN That is one hot ass 60! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME

Quit being mean to the PITBULL and wash that monte. The 60 does look nice though :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jusblaze

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

the pics does not do the care any justice! It looks real good Brent


----------



## Chevillacs

whats up Brent, where you at? I called you like 3 times today, hit a homie back up :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THAT SIX O IS SWEET BRENT......TRADE?


----------



## Chris

do you guys sell complete kits? and what bout becoming a dealer?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Sep 10 2006, 07:14 PM~6141782
> *do you guys sell complete kits? and what bout becoming a dealer?
> *


sure do , and no problem :biggrin:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 11 2006, 01:50 AM~6145005
> *sure do , and no problem :biggrin:
> *


if you could pm me some more info on becoming a dealer it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## redline

sup brent ? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Hey Brent i will have that rolling chasis ready and apart for you in about 3 weeks.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looks good!!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 8 2006, 06:54 AM~6129796
> *the 60
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Doe

Looks like you got a car cover for this one so i doesnt end up looking like the monte :biggrin:


----------



## CP

60 inches and a 60 impala.......


----------



## RULOW

should integrate this OPTION in the 60 brent :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOZS7lWnHlM


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Prez of the I

When did you get that Brent ? :biggrin:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Sep 11 2006, 07:18 AM~6146607
> *if you could pm me some more info on becoming a dealer it would be greatly appreciated
> *


also some prices 2 pump kits aswell if you could


----------



## 61bckbmbr

60 looks good brent.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Sep 13 2006, 01:48 AM~6158022
> *should integrate this OPTION in the 60 brent :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOZS7lWnHlM
> *


yeah , i keep one of these in all my rides^^^^ best option you can have :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Sep 12 2006, 06:48 PM~6158022
> *should integrate this OPTION in the 60 brent :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOZS7lWnHlM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I want one of those bastards!!!


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by 513ryder_@Sep 6 2006, 08:40 PM~6120517
> *I tried to tell him,why waste your time with it--I mean EVERYBODIES got a custom build dump like that.... :uh:
> *


shit talker 
im just answering the question.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Sep 13 2006, 08:59 AM~6160875
> *When did you get that Brent ? :biggrin:
> *


LIKE YOU DONT KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Sep 13 2006, 08:59 AM~6160875
> *When did you get that Brent ? :biggrin:
> *


CLUB MEETING  :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 19 2006, 03:17 PM~6205177
> *LIKE YOU DONT KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


Got those pumps in the trunk yet ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT!


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 21 2006, 04:11 PM~6214742
> *TTT!
> *


x2


----------



## big pimpin

PITBULL putting me on 3! :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

:biggrin: thats clean man nice work i like that


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 11:09 AM~6224426
> *PITBULL putting me on 3!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have allways liked the work coming out that part of KC :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 22 2006, 12:33 PM~6224624
> *I have allways liked the work coming out that part of KC :biggrin:
> *


He said THAT PART OF K.C. :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2006, 11:34 AM~6224634
> *He said THAT PART OF K.C. :biggrin:
> *


You got that shit right :0 :biggrin: 

Nice work man If I ever moved to KC I know who I whould call


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Hey I got a phone call about that car where are more pics? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin

Build up thread coming soon.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 11:42 AM~6224695
> *Build up thread coming soon.
> *


Cool :biggrin: 
Whanna see it


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 11:09 AM~6224426
> *PITBULL putting me on 3!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats your LS? fucker looks beautifull  but do a red top please :0


----------



## Chevillacs

dam! now im re-thinking If I should sell my monte hehehehehe! Pitbull TTT


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Sep 22 2006, 02:19 PM~6224918
> *thats your LS? fucker looks beautifull  but do a red top please  :0
> *


Yup, its mine. Thanks! But the top goes so well with the interior and trunk! :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs

luv the top, a red top would just be overkill! nice job homie!
heres my monte


----------



## jusblaze

ttt


----------



## streetrider

:cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 11:09 AM~6224426
> *PITBULL putting me on 3!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 02:09 PM~6224426
> *PITBULL putting me on 3!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hella nice ride man


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Sep 23 2006, 04:16 PM~6230929
> *hella nice ride man
> *


x2


----------



## PITBULL

the red LS is awesome Dan ,, very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: maybe name it RED DAWG ,,,,, or ,,,,, RED ROCKET .... LOL :biggrin: more pics please , WHAT IT DO !!!! ..,,,,, website ? hook it up ninja !


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 10:38 PM~6225457
> *Yup, its mine.  Thanks!  But the top goes so well with the interior and trunk!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LEAVE IT BE ! :nono: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

sweet ride


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 24 2006, 01:49 PM~6234790
> *the red LS is awesome Dan ,, very nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: maybe name it RED DAWG ,,,,, or ,,,,, RED ROCKET .... LOL :biggrin: more pics please , WHAT IT DO !!!!    ..,,,,, website ? hook it up ninja !
> *


that is awsome!


----------



## spinnintwentys4l

hey where do you get those oil coolers at and how much?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 24 2006, 01:49 PM~6234790
> *the red LS is awesome Dan ,, very nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: maybe name it RED DAWG ,,,,, or ,,,,, RED ROCKET .... LOL :biggrin: more pics please , WHAT IT DO !!!!    ..,,,,, website ? hook it up ninja !
> *


Thats what i want to name mine, i thought of that right after i painted it


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 01:38 PM~6225457
> *Yup, its mine.  Thanks!  But the top goes so well with the interior and trunk!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 11:09 AM~6224426
> *PITBULL putting me on 3!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet LS


----------



## juandik

i think his trunk says HOT FIRE ............dylon


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 24 2006, 10:53 AM~6234812
> *LEAVE IT BE ! :nono:  :thumbsup:
> *


ok ok..no red top :biggrin: .. car is hotter than fish grease...trunk pic plz


----------



## Mark

so where is it i can find prices on set ups. 4 pump 1/2" set ups? :cheesy: once i finish this frame off, im wanting something to the effect of the t-bird thats on the site. whats something like that run a person/


----------



## Dolle

:wave:


----------



## big pimpin

I was riding wheelies yesterday and boy it felt good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 24 2006, 09:50 PM~6237045
> *so where is it i can find prices on set ups.  4 pump 1/2" set ups?  :cheesy:  once i finish this frame off, im wanting something to the effect of the t-bird thats on the site. whats something like that run a person/
> *


hows the lincoln coming? You gonna bang it?


----------



## cm1964

what up Brent?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Sep 25 2006, 01:53 PM~6240890
> *hows the lincoln coming?  You gonna bang it?
> *


well just got the lady a new bravada so i havent been able to buy the welder and henrob, so the frames still on the floor :uh: o yeah i plan for it to be a fun street car.


----------



## big pimpin

THanks for all parts Brent! 

This was me hitting it wrong as hell and barely any gas to go up the hill. :biggrin: Later that night I thought I was going to hit some stop lights....seriously! :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 09:07 AM~6246456
> *THanks for all parts Brent!
> 
> This was me hitting it wrong as hell and barely any gas to go up the hill.  :biggrin:  Later that night I thought I was going to hit some stop lights....seriously!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good thing its a STREET CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

It seriously hits too freaking hard for a single pump. Its unreal.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 09:36 AM~6246660
> *It seriously hits too freaking hard for a single pump.  Its unreal.
> *


Then leave it fool. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

9 batteries is scary though!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 09:43 AM~6246687
> *9 batteries is scary though!!!
> *


Are you still on the same motor? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Yes!!! Working great! Didn't even get hot last night.  Just luke warm.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 09:50 AM~6246731
> *Yes!!!  Working great!  Didn't even get hot last night.
> *


Then its all good, as long as you aren't too switch happy. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

You know I'm too happy on the switch! People getting served!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 09:53 AM~6246751
> *You know I'm too happy on the switch!  People getting served!
> *


You need to serve someone for real. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 10:50 AM~6246731
> *Yes!!!  Working great!  Didn't even get hot last night.    Just luke warm.
> *


what kind of motor r u runnin


----------



## big pimpin

Thats a secret! 










But for real its been cool here recently and I am tapping that switch...REAL light.


----------



## lolow

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 12:56 PM~6247126
> *Thats a secret!
> *



*** :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 26 2006, 03:22 PM~6248604
> ****  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 09:07 AM~6246456
> *THanks for all parts Brent!
> 
> This was me hitting it wrong as hell and barely any gas to go up the hill.  :biggrin:  Later that night I thought I was going to hit some stop lights....seriously!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a badass ride much props!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 26 2006, 03:28 PM~6248648
> *Thats a badass ride much props!!!!!
> *


Muchos gracias senor!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 03:31 PM~6248673
> *Muchos gracias senor!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Pimpin, that shit looks sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

one thing DAN didnt tell you guys , that pic was taken on his way to work yesterday , if you look close enough you can see he is car pooling too ( has a passenger with him ) ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

That pic looks staged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 26 2006, 05:38 PM~6250142
> *one thing DAN didnt tell you guys , that pic was taken on his way to work yesterday , if you look close enough you can see he is car pooling too  ( has a passenger with him )  ... lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Get at me with them prices then homie...SIGN ME UP !


----------



## big pimpin

This was right after black Sunday when I replaced the seals....I hadn't bleed it or anything so I wasn't expecting it to do this. Its worked in now....I need to do a new video.  

Follow the link to the video:


----------



## Hoss805

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2006, 10:56 AM~6253854
> *This was right after black Sunday when I replaced the seals....I hadn't bleed it or anything so I wasn't expecting it to do this.  Its worked in now....I need to do a new video.
> 
> Follow the link to the video:
> 
> *



I can't really hear what all you said, but "One pump and 12 batts" :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2006, 01:22 PM~6255546
> *I can't really hear what all you said, but "One pump and 12 batts"  :biggrin:
> *



Thats all you needed to hear.... :cheesy: Oh...and the "and we're lowriding" :cheesy:


----------



## ice64berg

damn big pimpin ...that shit is workin ...











is it wrong that you always remind me of the enzyte guy?


----------



## big pimpin

lol How did YOU know that!!! haha.


----------



## PITBULL

PINHEAD RED is coming together


----------



## big pimpin

Oh SHNAP!!! :0


----------



## Royalty

That video looks pretty staged too. :uh:


----------



## Royalty

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Royalty, Wicked One, IN YA MOUF, midwest_swang

Let's see who's looking? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 27 2006, 03:20 PM~6257057
> *That video looks pretty staged too. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: Pimpin Is Also The Fastest Walking Whiteboy in K.C....................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That One Pump Spits Hott Fire...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE1UNV

are all those piston pumped??????????


----------



## THE1UNV

in the videos im refering to


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2006, 07:56 AM~6253854
> *This was right after black Sunday when I replaced the seals....I hadn't bleed it or anything so I wasn't expecting it to do this.  Its worked in now....I need to do a new video.
> 
> Follow the link to the video:
> 
> *


  
very nice homie


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2006, 01:31 PM~6256645
> *PINHEAD RED is coming together
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

LOOKIN GOOD MAN, KEEP IT ROLLIN. STAY OUT OF HIBERNATION. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

That Monte is bad. Then he popped the trunk and that was clean as hell also. It looks like a real hopper still to me. Thats not weighted other than the set up and frame wrap is it? Out cold man, just out cold.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2006, 01:31 PM~6256645
> *PINHEAD RED is coming together
> 
> *


Bad ass ride.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 28 2006, 12:42 AM~6257755
> *:biggrin: Pimpin Is Also The Fastest Walking Whiteboy in K.C....................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That One Pump Spits Hott Fire...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOTT FIRE = HOTDAWG ,,,,,,,,,, LOL


----------



## streetrider

:0 Dam....! :thumbsup: I need some setup like that on my g-body


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2006, 03:31 PM~6256645
> *PINHEAD RED is coming together
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 28 2006, 08:31 AM~6256645
> *PINHEAD RED is coming together
> 
> *


look at the INDIVIDUALS line up


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Sep 28 2006, 04:50 PM~6266121
> *look at the INDIVIDUALS line up
> *


I miss being in that line up.


----------



## WUTITDU

THAT M.C. IS HOT AND IT LAY'S , THAT'S HOW IT SHOULD BE RIGHT THERE , ALSO SAW THE BUILD UP , I GET HOW TO GET TO LAY MINE EVEN LOWER (THE PIC. WITH THE SHOCKS)


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Sep 22 2006, 12:19 PM~6224918
> *thats your LS? fucker looks beautifull  but do a red top please  :0
> *


LEAVE IT , HE MUST NOT UNDERSTAND COLOR COMBOS :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT BALL

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Sep 28 2006, 06:50 PM~6266121
> *look at the INDIVIDUALS line up
> *



damn that almost looks like the color of jimmys, from the go!

but with out the patterns.


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## jusblaze

ttt


----------



## PITBULL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2006, 05:21 PM~6277895
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2006, 04:21 PM~6277895
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Damn, you ain't bullshitting you are motivated. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Where did the motor go? :0


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2006, 05:21 PM~6277895
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


*wsup homie, i left you a message, get back at me when you can later*


----------



## Big Doe

Daaaamn i wasn't expecting to see that :0

You pulled it off the frame faster than you built the new arms for it :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

WTF! Now what you up too? I need to keep in better tuch with ervery one. GRRRRR I hate being out of the loop


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2006, 05:21 PM~6277895
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0


----------



## Dolle

looks like Monte is out ther standing gaurd of the pitbull :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2006, 06:21 PM~6277895
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


damn brent what you up to now?


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2006, 03:21 PM~6277895
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Redoing the frame ? :dunno:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Oct 1 2006, 01:43 PM~6280822
> *Redoing the frame ?  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2006, 07:16 AM~6280833
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Good speaking with you Brent!


----------



## WANNADANCE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty

You dumb bastard! You said you weren't gonna do that. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 1 2006, 07:48 PM~6283946
> *You dumb bastard!  You said you weren't gonna do that.  :biggrin:
> *



It's all Dan's fault. Damn you KC boys.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:0 :biggrin: that's a bad ass car, I mean dog... :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty

you gonna mural this one out??


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Oct 1 2006, 10:41 PM~6285152
> *you gonna mural this one out??
> *


i doubt it, he said it was going to be out in 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty

cool..... wish i could be too


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 1 2006, 07:05 PM~6284030
> *It's all Dan's fault.   Damn you KC boys.
> *



:0 :0 :0 


I saw that pick and couldn't believe my eyes! :0 :0 Pitbull getting ready to take another bite out of crime!! :cheesy:


----------



## Royalty

He's not McGruff!! You might as well say he helps prevent forest fires too! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao:

You have to watch out for those fires too....HOT fires!


----------



## PITBULL

:burn: ,,,,,, :roflmao: :roflmao: 




frame went to the blaster today , be back thursday :biggrin: then its on :0  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

I wish i would have payed you to get my frame sand blasted for me when i picked it up. I'm doing it now on my own and it is a pain in the ass.


----------



## PITBULL

i bet you have a big mess , im just having the same frame stripped of paint so i can weld on it again ... cost about 150 here to do the whole thing ..


----------



## OVERTIME

I've already paid twice that and i do have a big mess. Live and learn the hard way i guess. :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 2 2006, 09:33 PM~6291580
> *i bet you have a big mess , im just having the same frame stripped of paint so i can weld on it again ... cost about 150 here to do the whole thing ..
> *


what are you doing to the frame ?


----------



## PITBULL

detailing it


----------



## 85REGAL

:0 That's gonna be one awesome detail job Brent. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

He said something to me yesterday about cutting in half and welding it back up just to see if he could do it and it still hold up. 











:biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 3 2006, 11:47 AM~6295515
> *detailing it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark

ok. i guess i was over looked the first time. 
what are priceings on a 4 pump 1/2" set up?


----------



## PITBULL

pic posted for 85regal


----------



## ~~RED~~

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57

That pic makes me nervous. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2006, 09:07 PM~6307485
> *That pic makes me nervous.  :0
> *


no shit :0 I would have at least moved the 60' :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## redline

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2006, 08:07 PM~6307485
> *That pic makes me nervous.  :0
> *


Were not all rich like you with lifts.    Lifts are for pussys anyway. :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2006, 02:01 PM~6312170
> *Were not all rich like you with lifts.        Lifts are for pussys anyway.  :cheesy: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOu Dick!! I have been down that road more than once though. And that is why I have a lift.  Brent will have one eventually.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: need to do my Regal like that too......


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 5 2006, 12:58 PM~6312837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOu Dick!!  I have been down that road more than once though.  And that is why I have a lift.      Brent will have one eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik

he going to kill me for this ..lol :biggrin: 




#1 _HONDA_ HAIR IN *INDIVIDUALS* RIGHT THERE FOLKS


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 10 2006, 09:15 AM~6339618
> *he going to kill me for this ..lol :biggrin:
> #1 HONDA HAIR IN INDIVIDUALS RIGHT THERE FOLKS
> *



I can't believe I made him famous for the honda hair LOL hahaa


ALEX!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 11 2006, 01:08 AM~6341795
> *I can't believe I made him famous for the honda hair LOL hahaa
> ALEX!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol ..........  :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:0


----------



## Chevillacs

WHATS UP DOG! :wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## MALO

whats with all the buzz and hype. I aint hatin- I luv to hear bout people doin sheet rite and for the cause, post some shit to show other than talk.
B real......


----------



## Dolle

:wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by MALO_@Oct 16 2006, 10:24 PM~6381894
> *whats with all the buzz and hype.  I aint hatin- I luv to hear bout people doin sheet rite and for the cause, post some shit to show other than talk.
> B real......
> *


I think he is being real,................real busy in the garage getting it done, not on the computer talking about it! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Oct 17 2006, 09:25 PM~6388857
> *I think he is being real,................real busy in the garage getting it done, not on the computer talking about it! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY. The pitbull is coming along nicely :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 18 2006, 02:04 AM~6390983
> *EXACTLY. The pitbull is coming along nicely  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL

4 sale ... asking $11,500 ... or best offer ... not looking for any car trades , 
maybe a sport bike though ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 18 2006, 07:56 PM~6396813
> *4 sale ... asking $11,500 ... or best offer ... not looking for any car trades ,
> maybe a sport bike though ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice!


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 18 2006, 08:56 PM~6396813
> *4 sale ... asking $11,500 ... or best offer ... not looking for any car trades ,
> maybe a sport bike though ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn,...............................if only I didn't have my dream car in the garage :angry:


----------



## Dolle

damn why's he sellin it don't he like it?


----------



## 187_Regal

IS GRANDMA THERE?!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## timdog57

I wish I had the cash for that car.


----------



## big pimpin

Hell of a deal right there!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 19 2006, 04:51 PM~6402072
> *Hell of a deal right there!!!!
> *



Yes it is I love that car.


----------



## NIMSTER64

whats up fellas just stoping by to say whats up to all the homies in the mid west :biggrin: :wave: ps thats a bad ass impy homie wish I had the cash


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2006, 10:06 PM~6285282
> *i doubt it, he said it was going to be out in 2007  :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to see it I love that car :cheesy:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 18 2006, 02:04 AM~6390983
> *EXACTLY. The pitbull is coming along nicely  :biggrin:
> *


It looks like I am going to have to make plans for a trip down that way real soon! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

What-up homies?


----------



## jusblaze

sup


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Oct 21 2006, 03:28 PM~6414346
> * sup
> *


:wave:


----------



## Prez of the I

Whats up Brent and the rest of the family :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

TTT


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 18 2006, 05:56 PM~6396813
> *4 sale ... asking $11,500 ... or best offer ... not looking for any car trades ,
> maybe a sport bike though ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u still got it


----------



## Deep West

Thats a nice 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

SUP BRENT... :wave:


----------



## Dolle

see you sat me, bobby and christy gona ride out :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 24 2006, 12:27 PM~6433765
> *see you sat me, bobby and christy gona ride out :biggrin:
> *


she hot?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 24 2006, 03:27 PM~6433765
> *see you sat me, bobby and christy gona ride out :biggrin:
> *



I will see you sat. :wave:


----------



## Sixty34me

I might try to rool out there sat. I'm off


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Oct 24 2006, 02:37 PM~6433824
> *she hot?
> *


uh yeah she's hot but she's my homie bobby lady and she's a body builder so I bet she can bench more than you lol


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 24 2006, 02:38 PM~6433832
> *I will see you sat. :wave:
> *


see you there I still need a costume bobby came to another party as steve erwin last weekend so watch out its pretty damn funny


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

WAD UP BRETT....MR PITBULL :biggrin: TRUST ALL IS WELL WITH U & THE FAM, LONG TIME NO C BRO.............HAVE A NICE DAY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 25 2006, 03:16 AM~6439048
> *see you there I still need a costume bobby came to another party as steve erwin last weekend so watch out its pretty damn funny
> *



NO YA DONT...... ME NEITHER :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

what up everyone :wave: 


hope it doesnt rain us out this weekend


----------



## 187_Regal

hey you have a huge ass garage......LOL


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## Big Doe

New line of Pitbull action figures coming in 2007 :0


----------



## Dolle

thanks for having everybody out I had a great time :biggrin:


----------



## sdime91juiced

does anyone know how much the 2 pump pitbull setup is


----------



## PITBULL

yeah , i do call me bro , so i can price you exactly what you want ...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle




----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

TTT for the PITBULL


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 29 2006, 07:29 PM~6469210
> *thanks for having everybody out I had a great time  :biggrin:
> *


very much so. It was fun!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 1 2006, 07:54 AM~6483665
> *very much so. It was fun!
> *


cool seeing you there love that fleetwood. When you going to put some wheels on it?


----------



## Psta

ttt


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 1 2006, 10:16 AM~6484725
> *cool seeing you there love that fleetwood. When you going  to put some wheels on it?
> *


when I'm not poor as hell and can afford some :biggrin: If I could get the Impala sold things could go a little better.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

WAZAH KENTUCKY!!! This be big Nacho of L.A. hehehe


anyway, PITBULL HYDRAULICS... can you do a belly split on my honda civic hatchback... I want it to do around 120 inches... :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 1 2006, 10:05 PM~6488064
> *WAZAH KENTUCKY!!! This be big Nacho of L.A. hehehe
> anyway, PITBULL HYDRAULICS... can you do a belly split on my honda civic hatchback... I want it to do around 120 inches...  :biggrin:
> *


You can't even fit into a civic hatchback!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

whats up ! everybody! :wave: :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 2 2006, 08:30 PM~6494460
> *whats up ! everybody! :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:

There is a nice 88 euro clip cut on traderonline.com for 2500 with 87000 miles on it. It is white.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 1 2006, 10:27 PM~6489028
> *You can't even fit into a civic hatchback!! :biggrin:
> *



oh that's fucked up hahaha... I am thinner from the last time you saw me... Shit, that second heart failure scared me more than the 1st time... GRRRR...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

whore! :0


----------



## All Out Customs

What kind of coils are in that regal at the end of the pitbullhydraulics.com video. Are those 4.5 ton coils from OSC?? I've seen first hand that those coils are bad ass, can't wait until they have some more in stock.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 2 2006, 10:06 PM~6495304
> *oh that's fucked up hahaha... I am thinner from the last time you saw me... Shit, that second heart failure scared me more than the 1st time... GRRRR...
> *


Nachoooooooooo!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 4 2006, 05:31 AM~6500753
> *What kind of coils are in that regal at the end of the pitbullhydraulics.com video.  Are those 4.5 ton coils from OSC??  I've seen first hand that those coils are bad ass, can't wait until they have some more in stock.
> *




yep ,,, OSC 4.5s ,,,, took them a couple licks to break in, but once they did :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 2 2006, 05:05 AM~6488064
> *WAZAH KENTUCKY!!! This be big Nacho of L.A. hehehe
> anyway, PITBULL HYDRAULICS... can you do a belly split on my honda civic hatchback... I want it to do around 120 inches...  :biggrin:
> *




sure we've done several ,,, but we use FORD front ends ......lol :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 4 2006, 06:32 PM~6504176
> *sure we've  done several  ,,, but we use FORD  front ends ......lol :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowdwnrob

What up Brent?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 4 2006, 03:32 PM~6504176
> *sure we've  done several  ,,, but we use FORD  front ends ......lol :biggrin:
> *



hahaha


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Nacho can't wait till January when you bust out with some more of those blue 4.5 ton coils.  They worked well on my homie's Regal.


----------



## Prez of the I

:wave:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

How's the Pitbull coming along Brent?


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 02:24 PM~3635928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean set up


----------



## big pimpin

I need cylinders!!!! 8" please. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 26 2006, 06:38 PM~6250142
> *one thing DAN didnt tell you guys , that pic was taken on his way to work yesterday , if you look close enough you can see he is car pooling too  ( has a passenger with him )  ... lol :biggrin:
> *



You weren't too far off! lol


----------



## Sixty34me

:wave: Nice pic of the Monte Dan.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 12 2006, 10:12 PM~6555121
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup brent :wave:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2006, 11:20 PM~6536398
> *You weren't too far off!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YA ,, thats what im talkin bout , ready all the times .... taking the car to work , just in case you need to serve a sucka on your lunch break ..lol... thats for sure the baddest car on the street in KC ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2006, 10:02 PM~6535989
> *I need cylinders!!!!  8" please.  :biggrin:
> *


more regular ones ,,,, or the ones we talked about ?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 14 2006, 04:15 PM~6567521
> *more regular ones ,,,, or the ones we talked about ?
> *


I would love the ones we talked about! :cheesy: But I will need a set of regulars too. lol


----------



## NIMSTER64

loving the site homie.looking good bro.hopefully one of my projects will be ready for the pit bull


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2006, 05:43 PM~6568526
> *loving the site homie.looking good bro.hopefully one of my projects will be ready for the pit bull
> *



NAWWWW Nim, you better head back to the drawing board before you mess with the B"I"G DOGGS(Pit Bull) :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Flav.... umm, err, i mean Brent, how have things been? Sorry i missed the party. Whats up with those trailing arms i gave you? Kinda need em... oh and do you want this 283? I think you mentioned something about it...


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 9 2006, 11:15 AM~6534288
> *How's the Pitbull coming along Brent?
> *


AHHHHHHHHHH keeping it top secret..................................................  





I am planning on being down there Friday, I may give you a call and drop that piece of paper off to you


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 17 2006, 07:51 AM~6586109
> *AHHHHHHHHHH keeping it top secret..................................................
> I am planning on being down there Friday, I may give you a call and drop that piece of paper off to you
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

damn someones up early.......


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 16 2006, 02:00 AM~6576263
> *Hey Flav.... umm, err, i mean Brent, how have things been? Sorry i missed the party. Whats up with those trailing arms i gave you? Kinda need em... oh and do you want this 283? I think you mentioned something about it...
> *


may have some chrome trailing arms for sale soon , thought you would be interested ..? 

i still may be interested in the 283 , but dont hold it for me if you have a buyer ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2006, 02:43 AM~6568526
> *loving the site homie.looking good bro.hopefully one of my projects will be ready for the pit bull
> *


thanks nim ,,, ill be here when your ready bro


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2006, 07:01 AM~6587043
> *may have some chrome trailing arms for sale soon , thought you would be interested ..?
> 
> i still may be interested in the 283 , but dont hold it for me if you have a buyer ..
> *


Yea man, cool... let me know... i was gonna chrome those when i got em back.... still needing lowers also.


----------



## PITBULL

ill be doing some of those real soon , thats the only ones i dont have sitting here ready to go .....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

TO THE TOP!


----------



## JasonJ

*GREER*
–noun
*a female given name. 
*a town in NW South Carolina. 
Greer, SC (city, FIPS 30985)
Location: 34.93904 N, 82.23185 W
Population (1990): 10322 (4507 housing units)
Area: 12.9 sq km (land), 0.0 sq km (water)
Zip code(s): 29650, 29651


:uh: :0  :dunno: :ugh: :burn: :buttkick: :around: :scrutinize: :happysad: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent how's KY living?just bought a house and it is in the process of being built... how's the rides coming along?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 21 2006, 11:52 PM~6612387
> *GREER
> –noun
> *a female given name.
> *a town in NW South Carolina.
> Greer, SC (city, FIPS 30985)
> Location: 34.93904 N, 82.23185 W
> Population (1990): 10322 (4507 housing units)
> Area: 12.9 sq km (land), 0.0 sq km (water)
> Zip code(s): 29650, 29651
> :uh:  :0    :dunno:  :ugh:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 LOL ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :roflmao: :roflmao: .........SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 21 2006, 10:55 PM~6614741
> *LOL ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :roflmao:  :roflmao: .........SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Your secret is safe with me homie!!! I keep lots of secrets for people these days, lol. hno:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 22 2006, 02:47 AM~6613448
> *hey brent how's KY living?just bought a house and it is in the process of being built... how's the rides coming along?
> *


slowly getting there .. good to here your doing well .... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

-


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 22 2006, 11:33 AM~6616953
> *slowly getting there .. good to here your doing well ....  :biggrin:
> *



ya waiting till the house is done and I closeon it then I will startin on the regal. so you will be getting some emails from me aroundthis time to get info about buying some hardware.... I will be going acrossthe big pond around this time next year... so I will be tearing into the regal and looking for anotherproject to do also


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 23 2006, 01:12 AM~6619613
> *ya waiting till the house is done and I closeon it then I will startin on the regal. so you will be getting some emails from me aroundthis time to get info about buying some hardware.... I will be going acrossthe big pond around this time next year... so I will be tearing into the regal and looking for anotherproject to do also
> *


ANOTHER PROJECT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 22 2006, 06:15 AM~6614815
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Your secret is safe with me homie!!! I keep lots of secrets for people these days, lol. hno:
> *


YEAH , IT LOOKS REAL SECRETIVE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

New page...............them pumps look good! :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 23 2006, 07:34 PM~6625620
> *ANOTHER PROJECT :0  :biggrin:
> *


ya I think i will get a impala to do this time


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent I have a short vid of the white wagon you use to have hopping at that carshow ...how do I post it... it has been a long time since I posted any pics or vids on here


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 24 2006, 07:49 PM~6629029
> *hey brent I have a short vid of the white wagon you use to have hopping at that carshow ...how do I post it... it has been a long time since I posted any pics or vids on here
> *



man , i have no clue my wife does it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 24 2006, 12:49 PM~6629029
> *hey brent I have a short vid of the white wagon you use to have hopping at that carshow ...how do I post it... it has been a long time since I posted any pics or vids on here
> *


try tinypic.com, then just post the link up here.


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 24 2006, 08:58 PM~6630777
> *try tinypic.com, then just post the link up here.
> *


here try this View My Video]


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Nov 26 2006, 01:44 AM~6635024
> *here try this View My Video]
> *


thanks bro , that was the first time that car was ever hopped , jason nailed it !


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 25 2006, 08:17 PM~6635176
> *thanks bro , that was the first time that car was ever hopped , jason nailed it !
> *


ya I was reall impressed with your work... it hit really good... and back bumper too


----------



## travieso1967

I also have that caddie that the batteries got messed up too


----------



## PITBULL

link it up ...


----------



## travieso1967

here it goes


View My Video]


----------



## sambrutay

brent,here is a link to your 60 Impala Convertible frame
60 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FRAME ROLLING CHASSIS W/ P/S


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## back yard boogie

nice videos homie.!


----------



## dlinehustler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ

The wagon


----------



## PITBULL

damn that wagon is killin bumper , you can hear it :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 27 2006, 07:18 PM~6647007
> *damn that wagon is killin bumper , you can hear it :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

How are your projects coming along?


----------



## PITBULL

Pitbull Equiped


----------



## Gorilla Bob

thats some clean shit did you do it brent :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 30 2006, 12:14 PM~6666891
> *Pitbull Equiped
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn it....we need more clear pics of this! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 30 2006, 02:22 PM~6666970
> *thats some clean shit did you do it brent :biggrin:
> *



That looks like Walts shop, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 30 2006, 04:15 PM~6667672
> *That looks like Walts shop, but I could be wrong.
> *



thats guy he got the 60 from right


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 30 2006, 11:48 PM~6668472
> *thats guy he got the 60 from right
> *


yeah , big walt is building it ... 63 ss clydes ride , going back to cali soon :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

HEY BRENT YOU SILL TALK TO PONDO UH (JASON)


----------



## PantyDropper

hey whats up brent :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowdwnrob

That 63 set up looks good Brent.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 30 2006, 06:18 PM~6669131
> *yeah , big walt is building  it ...  63 ss clydes ride , going back to cali soon :biggrin:
> *



Hands down some of the hottest shit come out of his shop.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 30 2006, 12:14 PM~6666891
> *Pitbull Equiped
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYMN!!! BIG PIMPIN CLYDE!!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 1 2006, 02:26 AM~6669388
> *HEY BRENT YOU SILL TALK TO PONDO UH (JASON)
> *


every now and then we talk ...


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 3 2006, 09:33 PM~6687576
> *every now and then we talk ...
> *


You mean he says something messed up. :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 30 2006, 01:15 PM~6667672
> *That looks like Walts shop, but I could be wrong.
> *



Yep, that's walt shop. just picked mine up.


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 4 2006, 12:45 AM~6688435
> *Yep, that's walt shop.  just picked mine up.
> *


Damn that was pretty fast. PICS PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

:0 


> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 30 2006, 11:14 AM~6666891
> *Pitbull Equiped
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IT DO :0


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 4 2006, 03:24 PM~6691946
> *Damn that was pretty fast.  PICS PLEASE! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## showandgo

pitbull :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 5 2006, 04:57 AM~6694529
> *:wave:
> *


call me bean :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Honestly how long does the batteries stay nice looking when you paint them? I like the way it looks but doesn't the paint get messed up quick from the acid. That is one clean looking trunk though thats for sure.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 5 2006, 02:05 AM~6696274
> *x2
> *


I will get some pics soon, it's about 3 degrees up here now, too cold to be on the groung shooting belly pictures. Brrrrrrrr. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 6 2006, 10:51 PM~6710781
> *I will get some pics soon, it's about 3 degrees up here now, too cold to be on the groung shooting belly pictures.  Brrrrrrrr.  :biggrin:
> *


You gotta take one for the Pitbull Team!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 6 2006, 10:34 PM~6711569
> *You gotta take one for the Pitbull Team!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I'll try this weekend


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 7 2006, 03:34 AM~6709786
> *Honestly how long does the batteries stay nice looking when you paint them? I like the way it looks but doesn't the paint get messed up quick from the acid. That is one clean looking trunk though thats for sure.
> *


you gotta keep them wiped off thats all , lots of cleaning , cant let it set on there :biggrin:




dont hold out on us D


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 6 2006, 08:12 PM~6709654
> *call me bean :biggrin:
> *


call you.....???? why....???? 
you just want to hear my voice.....????


----------



## PITBULL

I DONT SWING THAT WAY BRO ...........

BEEN TRYING TO GET IN CONTACT WITH MARV ....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 7 2006, 08:12 PM~6717306
> *you gotta keep them wiped off thats all , lots of cleaning , cant let it set on there :biggrin:
> dont hold out on us D
> *


Man you guys must keep people hostage just for cleaning your shit then. I'd rather ride than wash my batteries. Not hating it does look good, just not enough hours in the day for all that. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 7 2006, 12:42 AM~6711642
> *I'll try this weekend
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 7 2006, 01:34 AM~6709786
> *Honestly how long does the batteries stay nice looking when you paint them? I like the way it looks but doesn't the paint get messed up quick from the acid. That is one clean looking trunk though thats for sure.
> *


They will last if you take care of them i can remember a few years back when people didn't like too piant them but now everyone is doing it. :biggrin: Looking good pit keep putting out that nice work homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty

Who doesn't like painted batteries? When I saw Orange Nightmare I was sold. Yeah just keep them clean and they'll be fine, see we can agree on something, I'm gonna shower now cuz I feel dirty after saying that.lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 9 2006, 10:31 AM~6728013
> *Who doesn't like painted batteries?  When I saw Orange Nightmare I was sold.  Yeah just keep them clean and they'll be fine, see we can agree on something, I'm gonna shower now cuz I feel dirty after saying that.lol
> *


he didnt say you didnt like painted batts ,, dont get that shit started in here , lol :biggrin:


i remember brandons being painted , years ago .....


----------



## showandgo

yeah we have painted batteries for along time people talked shit about my candy batteries but your right everyone is doing them now and they last as long as you do your job maintaining them


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 30 2006, 01:14 PM~6666891
> *Pitbull Equiped
> 
> 
> 
> *


When can we see more pictures of this car? What the details (specifications) on this car? I would like my set-up to look similar to that one day.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 9 2006, 06:05 PM~6728910
> *When can we see more pictures of this car? What the details (specifications) on this car? I would like my set-up to look similar to that one day.
> *


it will be hittin the streets of cali this summer ....

will be posting pics on the website when its done ....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 9 2006, 01:02 PM~6729429
> *it will be hittin the streets of cali this summer ....
> 
> will be posting pics on the website when its done ....
> *


GOOD SHIT, WHATS UP BRENT!


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 9 2006, 09:04 AM~6728590
> *he didnt say you didnt like painted batts ,, dont get that shit  started in here , lol :biggrin:
> i remember brandons being painted , years ago .....
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:wave:


----------



## SQUASH

whats up brent


----------



## Bermuda Triangle




----------



## ICECOLD63

What are painted batteries? :dunno:


----------



## Royalty

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 10 2006, 04:36 AM~6733787
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


go to bed...


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Dec 10 2006, 12:55 AM~6733439
> *What are painted batteries?  :dunno:
> *



Here you go :biggrin:


----------



## mrhardline

Here's the '59....


----------



## mrhardline




----------



## mrhardline




----------



## mrhardline




----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Dec 11 2006, 12:17 AM~6737874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice chad :0


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Dec 11 2006, 12:19 AM~6737900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a thing of beauty :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dolle

that is some sick shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

pitbull,
how much shipped to iowa: 2 all chrome/ poleshed pumps, italian dumpd, #9 heads 8&12'' cylenders? top pressure, side returns


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 9 2006, 03:10 PM~6728720
> *yeah we have painted batteries for along time people talked shit about my candy batteries but your right everyone is doing them now and they last as long as you do your job maintaining them
> *


 :biggrin: In kc i know not many were doing it back when i first did mine,but you know how it goes. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Dec 11 2006, 04:19 AM~6737900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saw this car in denver last year,very nice.and the trunk is sick.This will be the next in lowrider for sure.


----------



## Big Doe

Damn Chad you have outdone yourself again :0 I have been waiting since April to see that. Im sure Armando will be happy


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Dec 10 2006, 11:15 PM~6737856
> *Here's the '59....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin sweet car


----------



## PITBULL

> [/quote
> 
> PITBULL HYDRAULICS , IS GONNA BE DOIN THE MOST IN 07 , COAST TO COAST !
> 
> this is just ONE of MANY ! :0
> 
> 
> AWESOME JOB CHAD , im charging admission for people to see it here ..j/klol :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

looks great, good job


----------



## Gorilla Bob

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

theyre gonna have to give chad his own monthly feature in LRM. Cali what?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 11 2006, 10:00 AM~6739948
> *theyre gonna have to give chad his own monthly feature in LRM.  Cali what?
> *


yea he is going to have to speed things up a bit then. Right now everything he does is in there and hes at about 6 a year. :0 :worship: I know there will be a few more pitbull/mister hardline setups in setup of the month this year


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

CHAD THROIN DOWN!!!!! LOOKS GREAT!!!!


----------



## Royalty

I see you Walt. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 11 2006, 10:34 AM~6740107
> *yea he is going to have to speed things up a bit then. Right now everything he does is in there and hes at about 6 a year.  :0  :worship:  I know there will be a few more pitbull/mister hardline setups in setup of the month this year
> *



Naw, that will never happen ahhahahahah. The last thing you wanna do is rush that guy. Also, the real hot shit is not just the hardlines. You really need to look at the racks on all his set ups, crazy the detail on the racks are the most impressive IMO.


----------



## timdog57

It's alright. :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Dec 11 2006, 12:15 AM~6737856
> *Here's the '59....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this car !!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 10 2006, 10:58 PM~6738142
> *Saw this car in denver last year,very nice.and the trunk is sick.This will be the next in lowrider for sure.
> *



Look at you kissing the Big Westside's and Pitbull's asses.....*I love it*! 



















:roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 12 2006, 12:59 AM~6742613
> *Look at you kissing the Big Westside's and Pitbull's asses.....I love it!
> :roflmao:
> *


 YOU MOTHER FUCKA ,, dont you start that shit in here , either ..... :twak: damn you dan ! :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :angry: :guns: :nono: :banghead: hno: :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo

what it do? show the pics of the 59 swangin fool :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 12 2006, 02:55 AM~6743123
> *what it do? show the pics of the 59 swangin fool :0  :biggrin:
> *


we'll let the owner do that


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 11 2006, 06:41 PM~6743040
> *YOU MOTHER FUCKA ,, dont you start that shit in here , either ..... :twak:  damn you dan !  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :angry:  :guns:  :nono:  :banghead:  hno:  :tears:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME

I was wondering if Armandos car was finished. It looks bad ass with that new set-up.I hope i see it in a magazine soon so it can show off that set-up, and the car .


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 11 2006, 06:20 PM~6743301
> *we'll let the owner do that
> *


chicken shit :0


----------



## OGJordan

That 59 is BEAUTIFUL. The setup is super, super nice, but the whole car is just perfect.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 11 2006, 08:34 AM~6740107
> *yea he is going to have to speed things up a bit then. Right now everything he does is in there and hes at about 6 a year.  :0  :worship:  I know there will be a few more pitbull/mister hardline setups in setup of the month this year
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Dec 12 2006, 07:06 PM~6749281
> *:biggrin:
> *



See, thier you go :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

hey big pimpin i like that monte alot man its really one of a kind build , i have a question i noticed you used hod shocks to prop the trunk up , what kinda car did you guys get them out of , or whats the length?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

SOMEONE PM ME A PRICE OF A PITBULL PISTON PUMP WITH #13 GEAR THANKS


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Dec 13 2006, 07:12 AM~6751541
> *SOMEONE PM ME A PRICE OF A PITBULL PISTON PUMP WITH #13 GEAR THANKS
> *


1050 each :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

Damn Brent armando's car looks awsome!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Dec 12 2006, 11:08 PM~6751512
> *hey big pimpin i like that monte alot man its really one of a kind build ,  i have a question i noticed you used hod shocks to prop the trunk up , what kinda car did you guys get them out of , or whats the length?
> *



Thanks! Well basically you want some longer than the ones I have...I would say longer than 10 inches extended, get them at any parts store. You just have to figure the mounts out once you have the shocks.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Whats up Brent? 

Just wanted to stop by. My shit STILL needs the motor installed. Any recommendations for someone to install it?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

DAMN YALL FOOLS DON'T NEVER ANSWER YOUR PHONE


----------



## PITBULL

my cell # bro 502 802 1964 ,,, been busy in the shop grinding , so we dont here it sometimes ,, fucking answering machine just took a shit , and i just bought it !

sorry , Brent


----------



## jusblaze

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 13 2006, 07:33 PM~6756618
> *my cell # bro 502 802 1964 ,,, been busy in the shop grinding , so we dont here it sometimes ,, fucking answering machine just took a shit , and i just bought it !
> 
> sorry , Brent
> *


YO BRENT I WILL BE THERE ON THE 20TH DOGG, I AM GONNA CALL YOU WHEN I GET ON THE ROAD HOMIE


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Dec 15 2006, 10:19 PM~6767798
> *YO BRENT I WILL BE THERE ON THE 20TH DOGG, I AM GONNA CALL YOU WHEN I GET ON THE ROAD HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 11 2006, 06:50 PM~6743417
> *:roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> *



I'm a little smart noised know it all punk with a really bad disposision :cheesy: 

I'll pick sides with the real KC :biggrin:   

Now just imadjion a bunch of really pissed of Majestic's catching me sliping in some dark allie someday :uh: :biggrin: :uh: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

SEASONS GREETINGS FROM PITBULL............................ :0 FLAVA-ELF


----------



## Prez of the I

Hey Brent, thanks for this frame. Big props out to you and Walt. :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

You know if Dakota makes a red lighted dash for the Impalas ???? How was the Install ?? Should be pretty decent considering that there is a whopping amount of wires in the entire car...... 


Im set on getting the Dash but, My car is a red Theme ........


----------



## big pimpin

That shits cold as hell Prez of the I!!!!


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 17 2006, 03:17 AM~6774234
> *That shits cold as hell Prez of the I!!!!
> *


Trying to keep up with you big pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

HEY BRENT!!! santa claus was looking for you homie...


he kept saying, "ho ho ho" :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 17 2006, 08:06 AM~6774455
> *HEY BRENT!!! santa claus was looking for you homie...
> he kept saying, "ho ho ho" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

nice work  :thumbsup:


----------



## supersportluvr

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 17 2006, 02:54 AM~6773894
> *You know if Dakota makes a red lighted dash for the Impalas ???? How was the Install ?? Should be pretty decent considering that there is a whopping amount of wires in the entire car......
> Im set on getting the Dash but, My car is a red Theme ........
> *



yeah they got it


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 17 2006, 12:54 AM~6773894
> *You know if Dakota makes a red lighted dash for the Impalas ???? How was the Install ?? Should be pretty decent considering that there is a whopping amount of wires in the entire car......
> Im set on getting the Dash but, My car is a red Theme ........
> *


they only have BLUE and TEAL ,we just did a 66 impala all reds and the kit that we have its blue. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WWW.DAKOTADIGITAL.COM


----------



## Individualsms

YOU CAN GET ANY COLOR YOU WANT FROM DAKOTA DIGITAL. THEIR STANDARD COLORS ARE BLUE AND TEAL, ANYTHING ELSE IS A CUSTOM COLOR AND THERE IS AN ADDITIONAL CHARGE FOR IT.


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^^^^^ yep , walt put a gold one in the gold 63 , looked bad ass at night :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

how much was that 64's frame to get reinforced and/or painted and for the digital dash? if you dont mind me asking.......lol


----------



## Still Hated

Whats up Brent ? What kind of crossbars are those on the upper a-arms ? Just flew back from Tenn. doing a '64 ss vert for a friend of mine with your pumps.


----------



## Dolle

damn prez of the I that looks good top notch work :worship:


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent what's been going on? merry XMass to all there in the VILLE. how's the shop and busness been going?


----------



## PITBULL

hey ryan , heres the valve i was telling you about ...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Dec 18 2006, 03:56 AM~6776759
> *Whats up Brent ? What kind of crossbars are those on the upper a-arms ? Just flew back from Tenn. doing a '64 ss vert for a friend of mine with your pumps.
> *


cool bro , keep us posted


----------



## BIG ED

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 17 2006, 07:20 PM~6776883
> *hey ryan , heres the valve i was telling you about ...
> 
> *


bad ass product bro!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolle

how much for those slowdowns? let me know they would look great with the pitbull pumps


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 17 2006, 08:20 PM~6776883
> *hey ryan , heres the valve i was telling you about ...
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 17 2006, 05:25 PM~6776425
> *how much was that 64's frame to get reinforced and/or painted and for the digital dash? if you dont mind me asking.......lol
> *



I had to refinance my house :biggrin: naw j/k. It was a package deal for all, if you need questions on the frame check with Brent, and all the paint and dashboard installation check with Walt(Individualism).


----------



## ~~RED~~

whats up everybody! :wave:


----------



## unforgiven50insp




----------



## Chevillacs

Whats up PITBULL! TTT


----------



## Dolle

upper a-arms by Brent


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 19 2006, 01:10 PM~6785298
> *upper a-arms by Brent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 19 2006, 12:10 PM~6785298
> *upper a-arms by Brent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAM I HOPE MY G-BODY ARMS ARE THAT NICE*


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

can i get a price please

2 pump( #9 and 11) 1/2 top -side returns all chome/poleshed
4 italian dumps( doesnt need poleshed)
4 chromed 1/2'' parker checks
4 of those new slow downs you posted
2 chrome or poleshed pitbull tank plugs
4 "comp" cylenders - 8- 12
shipped to 50054 (iowa)


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 17 2006, 05:17 AM~6774234
> *That shits cold as hell Prez of the I!!!!
> *


Hell isn't very cold dumb dumb. :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

:angry: :uh: :angry:












Stupid kid. :cheesy: lol


----------



## jusblaze

:biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Dec 10 2006, 10:15 PM~6737856
> *Here's the '59....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car makes me have strange feelings in really weird places. I can't wait till I get my money right to own something clean like this  Is this a Cali built car?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

PITBULL HYDRAULICS IS OUT OF LOUISVILLE KY, MR HARDLINE IS IN THE MIDWEST ALSO TTT :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by mrhardline+Dec 10 2006, 09:15 PM~6737856-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the '59....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2006, 09:16 PM~6737860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2006, 09:17 PM~6737874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrhardline_@Dec 10 2006, 09:19 PM~6737900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Seriously, PM me how much to get some similar work done  


This thing is beautiful


----------



## redline

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 17 2006, 08:20 PM~6776883
> *hey ryan , heres the valve i was telling you about ...
> 
> *


okay i need one of those


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 17 2006, 10:20 PM~6776883
> *hey ryan , heres the valve i was telling you about ...
> 
> *


hey brent how much are these going for?..... and to all out there that visits the pitbull site.... merry Xmas and a happy new year


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 21 2006, 03:41 PM~6798687
> *PITBULL HYDRAULICS IS OUT OF LOUISVILLE KY, MR HARDLINE IS IN THE MIDWEST ALSO  TTT    :biggrin:
> *


THINGS ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD FOR THE MIDWEST NEXT YEAR!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Dec 24 2006, 03:24 AM~6811528
> *hey brent how much are these going for?..... and to all out there that visits the pitbull site.... merry Xmas and a happy new year
> *



95 for one with shipping , 90 for 2 or more with shipping ...


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 24 2006, 11:41 AM~6815098
> *95 for one with shipping , 90  for 2 or more with shipping ...
> *


What up BRO.DerbycityDave, PITBULL :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 19 2006, 11:10 AM~6785298
> *upper a-arms by Brent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jUST oRDERED mINEZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## PITBULL

merry christmas and happy new year to everyone , from the pitbull hydraulics family .....................


----------



## SQUASH

i got to have two of those valves brent .i'll be seeing you soon.merry chrismas and a happy new year


----------



## Dolle

where is the pic of Monte the red nose pitbull? that is classic. MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and your family from my family :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## Gorilla Bob

HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS BRENT HAVE A GOOD NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## bloodline

going to be calling soon brent 4 prices


----------



## WSL63

TTT


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## WSL63




----------



## NaptownSwangin

Happy New Year to the Pitbull crew!!!

2007 is yours for the taking.....


----------



## KIKOUNO

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Dec 21 2006, 01:37 PM~6798655
> *This car makes me have strange feelings in really weird places. I can't wait till I get my money right to own something clean like this  Is this a Cali built car?
> *


 hey dog thas my homie armando from nice and easy auto


----------



## drasticbean

happy new year to you and the family.............!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

Pitbull- starting the new year off with a BANG! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO

Sup fella's? Happy New year. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

Happy New Year to your family from our's..........


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 1 2007, 02:33 AM~6873712
> *Pitbull- starting the new year off with a BANG!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

happy new years


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## excalibur

happy new year pitbull! keepin it real in the ville!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

BRENT CALL ME, GOT SOMETHING FOR YA DOGG


----------



## ENVIUS

pm sent for price check on 4 1/2" faucets


----------



## lowdwnrob

Brent, whats a good price for a rollin chassis for a 69 impala . I found one sitting in a junk yard out in the country but no one was home. Just tyrin to get a clue on what they cost.


----------



## PITBULL

thats a hard one to find around here ,, 500 rolling , wouldnt be to bad ,, its really up to you and how bad you need it .....


----------



## Rob @ RNL

happy new year to pitt bull and family.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 3 2007, 09:17 PM~6895039
> *thats a hard one to find around here ,, 500 rolling , wouldnt be to bad ,, its really up to you and how bad you need it .....
> *



pull a part has a 69 on wheels ...the body is cut to hell but they are cheap and sell frames


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I checked the website they have 2 70s and 1 69 it says 113.00 for the frame is 113.00


----------



## PITBULL

yeah , happy new year everyone ..... bang , bang :machinegun: 

:biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 5 2007, 02:46 PM~6912867
> *yeah , happy new year everyone ..... bang , bang :machinegun:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sup brent :wave: :wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

o.k i have to ask ........ who got shot with what :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 3 2007, 09:25 PM~6895117
> *I checked the website they have 2 70s and 1 69 it says 113.00 for the frame is 113.00
> *


Thanks, whats the web site? I dont know where they are. :dunno:


----------



## jusblaze

ttt


----------



## capriceman75

why no prices on tha website?????????


----------



## JRO

ttt :wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Jan 7 2007, 01:36 AM~6923079
> *Thanks, whats the web site? I dont know where they are.  :dunno:
> *



pull a part they are off of national turnpike Ithink its called recovery road .....my bad pull a part.com


----------



## lowdwnrob

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 9 2007, 07:03 PM~6945198
> *pull a part they are off of national turnpike Ithink its called recovery road .....my bad pull a part.com
> *


Thanks for hook up.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 8 2007, 08:28 AM~6930640
> *why no prices on tha website?????????
> *


the website is being worked on ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, right DAN :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 9 2007, 09:16 AM~6940199
> *ttt  :wave:
> *



LOL ,,,,,,,,, your signature :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

:ugh:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Jan 9 2007, 10:58 PM~6947378
> *Thanks for hook up.
> *





anything I can do to help


----------



## drasticbean

*when will the pitbull
-stickers 
-calender
-mouse pads
-coffee mugs
be made... later this year...??

i want some stickers...*


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 10 2007, 07:55 PM~6955108
> *when will the pitbull
> -stickers
> -calender
> -mouse pads
> -coffee mugs
> be made... later this year...??
> 
> i want some stickers...
> *



Ive got some stickers :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## cm 1964

I want a Pitbull cock ring!!! Maybe a "Monte" paper weight that pisses on everything on your desk! I dont know what else could a guy want.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 11 2007, 03:19 PM~6958894
> *I want a Pitbull cock ring!!!  Maybe a "Monte" paper weight that pisses on everything on your desk!    I dont know what else could a guy want.
> *


LMAO ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :roflmao:,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I KNOW YOU ALREADY HAVE ONE OF THOSE THINGS YOU LISTED ........LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob

Brent, do you know where any 60-69 Impala rags are? The guy across the street from me is looking for one. He does not want a finished one and he does not want juice. I told him I would ask around.


----------



## PITBULL

maybe a 68 rag , ill check see if the guy still has it ,,, how much he looking to spend , price range ?


----------



## lowdwnrob

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 12 2007, 12:31 PM~6968990
> *maybe a 68 rag , ill check see if the guy still has it ,,, how much he looking to spend , price range ?
> *


I will call him and then call you


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

:cheesy:


----------



## showandgo

what up hillbillys


----------



## Prez of the I

Brent, once again thanx for looking out for me and the Fam on my trip down there, them pipes sure look good.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 11 2006, 10:59 PM~6742613
> *Look at you kissing the Big Westside's and Pitbull's asses.....I love it!
> :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Still thinking about me i see,and giving props is kissin ass?



Looks like your good at it then------------------
QUOTE(big pimpin @ Dec 17 2006, 03:17 AM) 
That shits cold as hell Prez of the I!!!!




Yo dan you get a real motor yet???????????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Dec 16 2006, 11:06 PM~6771557
> *I'm a little smart noised know it all punk with a really bad disposision  :cheesy:
> 
> I'll pick sides with the real KC :biggrin:
> 
> Now just imadjion a bunch of really pissed of Majestic's catching me sliping in some dark allie someday  :uh:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Poeple i don't even know hate me,now thats some funny shit.Glad your thinking about me.



Sorry brent,i'll leave now before i make some new friends.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2007, 10:36 AM~6990117
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Poeple i don't even know hate me,now thats some funny shit.Glad your thinking about me.
> Sorry brent,i'll leave now before i make some new friends.
> *


lol ,


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 15 2007, 06:16 AM~6988423
> *Brent, once again thanx for looking out for me and the Fam on my trip down there, them pipes sure look good.
> *


 sounds good too ,,,,, always good to see you all D ....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2007, 10:09 PM~6993854
> *lol ,
> *


Can't wait too see some of the cars you've been working on bro,damn i'm kissin ass again.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2007, 05:30 PM~6994632
> *Can't wait too see some of the cars you've been working on bro,damn i'm kissin ass again.
> *


Did you get alittle mustard on your face??????????? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## stillchippin

hey brent if i ordered some hydraulics could i pick them up at carl casper?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 14 2007, 11:16 PM~6988423
> *Brent, once again thanx for looking out for me and the Fam on my trip down there, them pipes sure look good.
> *


new exaust maybe ? post some pics so I can see what it will look like on my car


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Whats up brent? Need to make it down one sun. to shot with you guys. After football season :biggrin: :biggrin: Hit me up some time


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 15 2007, 08:26 PM~6996789
> *Did you get alittle mustard on your face??????????? :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA LMAO!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 2 2006, 12:08 PM~4959340
> *You know how we do it up here in Cleveland.  I just consider Ronnie my switch bitch.
> *


dam thats cold blooded i just seen this old ass post.dont be mad cause your tall and linky and have no rythem :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

dont worry ronnie at least you didnt have someone else hit the switch on your car


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 17 2007, 10:35 AM~7009905
> *dont worry ronnie at least you didnt have someone else hit the switch on your car
> *


this is true


----------



## dlinehustler

BUMPER MAULER


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2007, 05:11 PM~6993878
> *sounds good too ,,,,, always good to see you all D ....
> *


ANSWER YOUR PHONE NEXT TIME FOCKER. MAN LOUISVILLE FUCKING SUCKS, IT WAS COLD ASS SHIT LAST NIGHT. FUCKING 22 DEGREES


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 16 2007, 05:29 AM~6996828
> *hey brent if i ordered some hydraulics could i pick them up at carl casper?
> *


yes ,sir ...........


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

I told Ryan two weeks, I am thinking now .......................................When do you want it?  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

ready when you are ...............


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 18 2007, 12:51 PM~7020578
> *ready when you are ...............
> *


I'll call you in a day or two! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 15 2007, 10:26 PM~6996789
> *Did you get alittle mustard on your face??????????? :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


Maybe he is wearing a jellyfish neckless??? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 18 2007, 10:55 AM~7020611
> *Maybe he is wearing a jellyfish neckless??? :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was a jellyfish GRILL????????????????????? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob

ttt


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 17 2007, 08:51 AM~7009969
> *this is true
> *



Now you guys are just trying to be mean, but I still got love for the both of ya.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 18 2007, 11:09 PM~7022800
> *I thought it was a jellyfish GRILL????????????????????? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


everyone loves making jellyfish ,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 16 2007, 02:37 AM~6999234
> *new exaust maybe ? post some pics so I can see what it will look like on my car
> *


Soon :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 20 2007, 11:42 PM~7042364
> *Soon  :biggrin:
> *


  post some pics when you get it done


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 20 2007, 09:44 PM~7042376
> * post some pics when you get it done
> *



Cool, got a show next week, will get a few pics then.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 21 2007, 06:46 AM~7042384
> *Cool, got a show next week, will get a few pics then.
> *


mine will be going real soon  good luck at the show big D ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 21 2007, 08:51 AM~7043985
> *mine will be going real soon    good luck at the show big D ...
> *


DAMN MAN WHERE MY BACKING PLATES AT DOGG. GOT A SHOW NEXT MONTH MAN, I WAS TRYING TO GET IN CONTACT WITH YOU. BUT THAT IS SOME IMPOSSIBLE SHIT  HIT ME UP DOGG


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 21 2007, 07:32 PM~7044780
> *DAMN MAN WHERE MY BACKING PLATES AT DOGG.  GOT A SHOW NEXT MONTH MAN, I WAS TRYING TO GET IN CONTACT WITH YOU.  BUT THAT IS SOME IMPOSSIBLE SHIT   HIT ME UP DOGG
> *


called you and left a message soon as i got yours , i havent herd back :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 21 2007, 07:58 PM~7047545
> *called you and left a message soon as i got yours , i havent herd back :dunno:
> *


DAMN, WELL I AM GONNA CALL YOU TOMORROW, WHAT IS A GOOD TIME


----------



## cuttsupreme

do you guys have fully reinforced g body frames,or how much would one cost, i need it shiped to FT. Lauderdale get back homie :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 22 2007, 04:58 AM~7048514
> *DAMN, WELL I AM GONNA CALL YOU TOMORROW, WHAT IS A GOOD TIME
> *


my cell bro , anytime 502-802-1964 , leave message if you get my voice mail ill call you right back , nextel and i direct connect alot , so if you dont leave a voice mail i wont know you called


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 21 2007, 07:32 PM~7044780
> *DAMN MAN WHERE MY BACKING PLATES AT DOGG.  GOT A SHOW NEXT MONTH MAN, I WAS TRYING TO GET IN CONTACT WITH YOU.  BUT THAT IS SOME IMPOSSIBLE SHIT   HIT ME UP DOGG
> *


if you wanna send the money to the address on my site , i'll mail them too ya , i have them in stock , just waitng on you ...


----------



## WSL63




----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## PITBULL

over stocked on 12'' cylinders ......95 a pair shipped while supplies last :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:0 x2.....only ship to Atlanta,GA..........


> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Jan 21 2007, 11:20 PM~7048812
> *do you guys have fully reinforced g body frames,or how much would one cost, i need it shiped to FT. Lauderdale get back homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jan 26 2007, 05:25 AM~7087399
> *:0  x2.....only ship to Atlanta,GA..........
> *


g- body full wrap ,,, 2700 .. shipping :dunno:


----------



## 41bowtie

i need cylinders for an old school aircraft set-up chrome 6 and 8s


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 26 2007, 12:12 PM~7090959
> *i need cylinders for an old school aircraft set-up chrome 6 and 8s
> *


 you want the bigger diameter cylinders right ?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 26 2007, 05:29 AM~7090970
> *you want the bigger diameter cylinders right ?
> *


yes sir.
How much?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 26 2007, 12:43 PM~7090976
> *yes sir.
> How much?
> *


PMed ya bro , thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Nice to see you up so early in the morning Brent. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

havent been to bed yet bro :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 20 2007, 09:28 PM~7041687
> *everyone loves making  jellyfish ,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


Here's one you left on the beach........


----------



## PITBULL

oh my god , that wasnt me , that would have to be vaun's kids on the beach .. lmao :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 26 2007, 06:09 AM~7091054
> *havent been to bed yet bro  :biggrin:
> *


Dont stay up too late.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 26 2007, 06:30 AM~7091084
> *oh my god , that wasnt me , that would have to be vaun's kids on the beech .. lmao  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Howard Wolowitz

whatup!!! Brent!


----------



## OGJordan

What's up Brent? Good to meet you Thursday, thanks for all the frame advice, you didn't need to do all that. Found some shit online you're sure to love:

Pitbull's New Favorite Page :0


----------



## drasticbean

we need to see more pictures here.... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

posting some up tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 31 2007, 08:56 AM~7136721
> *posting some up tonight :biggrin:
> *


Your inbox is full Brent. :angry: ...lol


----------



## PITBULL

i got it .....


----------



## timdog57

Pitbull Hydraulics?? :dunno:



:biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

The time is coming closer to unleash the Pitbull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Actually if Brent needs to do that this year I am up to help out getting it ready and back together. Serve some fools with 2 cars. :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2007, 11:54 AM~7137029
> *Actually if Brent needs to do that this year I am up to help out getting it ready and back together.  Serve some fools with 2 cars.  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

whats up Brent i got the wagon ready, i will be looking for couple of pumps , i will be coming your way soon so i can pick up that rear end i will call you soon. :biggrin: 










[I


----------



## timdog57

Jasons competition. :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

TTT!


----------



## trespatines

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

jason went single pump ............ :thumbsup: 
oh and wait til you see that motherbitch


----------



## PITBULL

OOOOOOOOHHHHH, ,, SHIT ITS THE MONSTER !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: BIG JOE GONNA TAKE SOME FOOLS OUT THIS SUMMER .........  :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 31 2007, 05:33 PM~7141670
> *OOOOOOOOHHHHH, ,,  SHIT ITS THE MONSTER !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: BIG JOE GONNA TAKE SOME FOOLS OUT THIS SUMMER .........   :biggrin:
> *



say wha?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Southside01




----------



## Southside01




----------



## Southside01




----------



## PITBULL

joe , aint fuckin playin ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice, i like your taste


----------



## trespatines

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

FOR SALE


----------



## Southside01

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/sou...icpicnic048.jpg


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 1 2007, 09:52 PM~7149033
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice impala


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:24 PM~7136844
> *i got it .....
> *


are your systems good????????


----------



## PITBULL

well you know im gonna say yes ,,, ask around on here for feed back ,, you will not hear anything bad ,,, check out my website to see the kind of cars we are building , and see the performance for your self :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 1 2007, 06:09 PM~7151169
> *well you know im gonna say yes ,,, ask around on here for feed back ,, you will not hear anything bad ,,, check out my website to see the kind of cars we are building , and see the performance for your self  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 31 2007, 02:05 PM~7138626
> *whats up Brent i got the wagon ready, i will be looking for couple of pumps , i will be coming your way soon so i can pick up that rear end i will call you soon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


weee :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 1 2007, 04:52 PM~7149033
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Impala, but you didn't say how much! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 2 2007, 02:09 AM~7151169
> *well you know im gonna say yes ,,, ask around on here for feed back ,, you will not hear anything bad ,,, check out my website to see the kind of cars we are building , and see the performance for your self  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 2 2007, 02:09 AM~7151169
> *well you know im gonna say yes ,,, ask around on here for feed back ,, you will not hear anything bad ,,, check out my website to see the kind of cars we are building , and see the performance for your self  :biggrin:
> *


 thank´s


----------



## lincoln93

hey was up brent, you use to give me the hook up when u were with hi low, i had an 83 cutty, now i got a 93 lincoln what could u hook me up with, i want a simple 2 pump set up, let me no


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 4 2007, 10:28 AM~7170775
> *Nice Impala, but you didn't say how much! :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=307595&hl=1963


----------



## juandik

thanks for the parts BRENT :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 4 2007, 05:04 PM~7173715
> *thanks for the parts BRENT :thumbsup:
> *


what you need parts for you dont have a hopper :biggrin: 
see you guys in july


----------



## juandik

i store them on the shelf to make me feel good


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 4 2007, 09:55 PM~7174353
> *i store them on the shelf to make me feel good
> *


what up john and josh!! :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood

hey pitbull. a while back i saw you have a bunch of stock impala frames. you want to sell one?


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy: :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 4 2007, 05:44 PM~7172886
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=307595&hl=1963
> *


Good luck on the sale homie, once again.........Nice Impala :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

The WebSite is updated......... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

the in the trunk section is the bomb , PITBULL lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow63

Whos car is this?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs

hey Brent give me a call


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Feb 5 2007, 09:12 PM~7184803
> *Whos car is this?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that must be from the blades N shades days. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

TTT!


----------



## Big Doe

website looks good!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## redline

sup brent?


----------



## PITBULL

damn jeremy thats an old one :biggrin: 

whats sup ali , hit me up bro


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Brent, I am coming down for Casper with Ryan, and I will bring something in a envelope for you to take care of!  and I would like a sneak peak in the shop :0


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 4 2007, 09:55 PM~7174353
> *i store them on the shelf to make me feel good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 6 2007, 01:32 AM~7182555
> *the in the trunk section is the bomb , PITBULL lowriders :biggrin:
> *


i have send a pm to you


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 9 2007, 06:00 PM~7221286
> *Brent, I am coming down for Casper with Ryan, and I will bring something in a envelope for you to take care of!   and I would like a sneak peak in the shop :0
> *



Brent, can I come down and check out the shop too ? :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 8 2007, 08:28 AM~7206728
> *damn jeremy thats an old one :biggrin:
> 
> whats sup ali , hit me up bro
> *


sup brent ? i 'll call you monday !!!!!!!


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 5 2007, 08:32 PM~7182555
> *the in the trunk section is the bomb , PITBULL lowriders :biggrin:
> *


looks damn good


----------



## juandik

how did he get on the front page of the site?



oh yeah he designed it :biggrin: :roflmao: 









oh..yeah dan you know it is incomeing that was an open invitation for pain


----------



## flaco78

WHATS UP PITBULL! JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY THE NEW SITE LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## HardTimes92

new website looks great man glad to see everyone puttin louisville back on the map keep at it later


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 5 2007, 06:11 PM~7181130
> *The WebSite is updated......... :0  :biggrin:
> *


looks good


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 12 2007, 02:32 AM~7233845
> *how did he get on the front page of the site?
> oh yeah he designed it  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> oh..yeah dan you know it is incomeing that was an open invitation for pain
> *


was my idea , something differant ..... be changing it every so often :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 11 2007, 12:47 PM~7230774
> *i have send a pm to you
> *


thanks for your help i am contact you soon


----------



## PITBULL

this is about 8 months of scrap from 4 x 8 sheets of metal ... so if you got a frame or arms lately heres some of the left overs .... weight 2460 lbs

thanks to alex , jesse , justin , and elmer for helping me load it up yesterday


----------



## PITBULL

anyone need coils ? lol


----------



## PITBULL

engine redo almost done


----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Damn Brent I bet the Liberator was hurtin. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 12 2007, 11:18 PM~7240809
> *Damn Brent I bet the Liberator was hurtin.  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah , tires were hitting the bed ,,, lol


----------



## stylin67

NICE SHIT HOMIES. WHAT DOES A 2 PUMPS RUN.. JUST NEED THE PUMPS. AND WHAT KIND OF DUMPS DO YOU USE?? NICE PRODUCT.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2007, 08:58 PM~7240194
> *engine redo almost done
> 
> 
> *


 nice crome


----------



## Individualsms

next project coming out


----------



## Individualsms

engine compartment


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2007, 09:55 PM~7242953
> *oh yeah , tires were hitting the bed ,,, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 13 2007, 07:35 PM~7251091
> *next project coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 13 2007, 06:35 PM~7251091
> *next project coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is the "belly split" on this '63?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 13 2007, 04:35 PM~7251091
> *next project coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like this alot :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

oh yeah shes got a split ^^^^^^^^^^^^and more


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 14 2007, 04:32 PM~7261152
> *oh yeah shes got a split ^^^^^^^^^^^^and more
> *


Can't wait to see more pictures of this car.


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 14 2007, 12:35 AM~7251091
> *next project coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 13 2007, 04:35 PM~7251091
> *next project coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's alright :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I had no idea Russ liked big bird so much. :0


----------



## stylin67

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats funny...


----------



## 187_Regal

LOL now that one is good.....LOL


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 13 2007, 10:35 PM~7254424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

:biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman

WHATS UP HOMIES?


----------



## Individualsms

ANOTHER SETUP GOES DOWN IN THE HIS







TORY BOOKS


----------



## Individualsms




----------



## juandik

:0


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## Big Doe

daaaamn looks good, 2 pistons to the nose :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 16 2007, 01:52 PM~7278863
> *daaaamn looks good, 2 pistons to the nose  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 16 2007, 03:28 PM~7278639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow    hno:


----------



## Dylante63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 16 2007, 08:28 PM~7278639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice setup


----------



## ICECOLD63

that trey is gonna be servin em on the Shaw!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## chopperdogg69

hey im lookin to buy 2 pumps.how much would that run?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by chopperdogg69_@Feb 19 2007, 01:54 AM~7292114
> *hey im lookin to buy 2 pumps.how much would that run?
> *


pumps 385 each .......


----------



## drasticbean

you should have coupons on your website that we can print out.20-50% off sales...
like today should have been a president day sale... :biggrin: 
hahahahahah


----------



## Sixty34me

damn brent i see "lowriding since 1981" shit that was 2 years before I was born old man......lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 20 2007, 07:54 AM~7305325
> *damn brent i see "lowriding since 1981" shit that was 2 years before I was born old man......lol
> *


me too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 20 2007, 06:54 AM~7305325
> *damn brent i see "lowriding since 1981" shit that was 2 years before I was born old man......lol
> *




You must be old Brent. Lowriding for over 25 years. I wont tell anybody your only 18 yrs old. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 20 2007, 07:54 AM~7305325
> *damn brent i see "lowriding since 1981" shit that was 2 years before I was born old man......lol
> *





> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 20 2007, 09:37 AM~7305628
> *me too  :0  :biggrin:
> *




DDDAAAAMMMNNN! I fucking REMEMBER 1983. You guys make us all feel old, lol.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 20 2007, 07:48 AM~7305690
> *DDDAAAAMMMNNN!  I fucking REMEMBER 1983.  You guys make us all feel old, lol.
> *


class of 2002 baby!LOL


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 20 2007, 02:54 PM~7305325
> *damn brent i see "lowriding since 1981" shit that was 2 years before I was born old man......lol
> *


1981 was the year i started dragging the pedals off my lowrider bike ,,, loved making sparks at night ,,,,,,,,,, ahhh the good old days ,,, im not old fuckers im only 36 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2007, 03:53 PM~7309854
> *1981 was the year i started dragging the pedals off my lowrider bike ,,, loved making sparks at night ,,,,,,,,,, ahhh the good old days ,,, im not old fuckers im only 36 :biggrin:
> *


Hell I had my impala before my lo-lo bike.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2007, 06:53 PM~7309854
> *1981 was the year i started dragging the pedals off my lowrider bike ,,, loved making sparks at night ,,,,,,,,,, ahhh the good old days ,,, im not old fuckers im only 36 :biggrin:
> *


Your older than me.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2007, 05:53 PM~7309854
> *1981 was the year i started dragging the pedals off my lowrider bike ,,, loved making sparks at night ,,,,,,,,,, ahhh the good old days ,,, im not old fuckers im only 36 :biggrin:
> *


SOPHMORE IN HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2007, 05:53 PM~7309854
> *1981 was the year i started dragging the pedals off my lowrider bike ,,, loved making sparks at night ,,,,,,,,,, ahhh the good old days ,,, im not old fuckers im only 36 :biggrin:
> *


Hey atleast your not as old as Hollywood! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALIZATION

:cheesy:


----------



## maniak2005

shit that was the year i was born :rofl: but as long as they have cars still on the ground i will always be sittin sidewayz uffin:


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2007, 04:53 PM~7309854
> *1981 was the year i started dragging the pedals off my lowrider bike ,,, loved making sparks at night ,,,,,,,,,, ahhh the good old days ,,, im not old fuckers im only 36 :biggrin:
> *


I only have 4 more months of feeling young. I turn 30 in June. And yes Brent 36 is old. You are closer to 40 than you are to 30.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Feb 21 2007, 04:58 AM~7314790
> * You are closer to 40 than you are to 30.
> *


LMAO! well brent don't feel bad I'm going to turn 24 this year. seems weird cuz it seems like yesturday i was 17 hanging around you.


----------



## Bigthangs

LABOR DAY WEEKEND PICNIC & AND ALL CITY CRUISE
SATURDAY
SEPTEMBER 1, 2007
ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS INVITED 
MARK YOUR CALENDARS NOW!!!
STAY TUNED FOR MORE DETAILS.....


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Brent, don't forget to call that guy for me :biggrin: Thanks...


----------



## chopperdogg69

i want 2 of these pumps


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

Hey I know I've seen some molded arms Brent made, chromed and molded, can someone post a few pics? or let me know what page they are on, thanx


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 21 2007, 02:27 PM~7317223
> *Hey I know I've seen some molded arms Brent made, chromed and molded, can someone post a few pics? or let me know what page they are on, thanx
> *


checkout his website


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup brent :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Feb 21 2007, 01:58 PM~7314790
> *I only have 4 more months of feeling young.  I turn 30 in June.  And yes Brent 36 is old.  You are closer to 40 than you are to 30.
> *


ill remind you of that when your my age ,, your only 6 years away ..... im sure i will still know you when your 36 , cause how long have i known you already ?


hey jeremy ,,if i live to be old as hollywood , i will have lived long enough , how old is he 65 ? lmao ................ bobs gonna be pist if he sees this :biggrin: lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 21 2007, 05:09 PM~7315318
> *Brent, don't forget to call that guy for me  :biggrin: Thanks...
> *


taken care of bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2007, 08:09 PM~7320631
> *ill remind you of that when your my age ,, your only 6 years away ..... im sure i will still know you when your 36 , cause how long have i known you already ?
> hey jeremy ,,if i live to be old as hollywood , i will have lived long enough , how old is he 65 ? lmao ................ bobs gonna be pist if he sees this :biggrin: lol
> *


Being old isnt that bad, Theres only 3 things you have to remember...Never pass up the a chance to take a piss :uh: ......never trust a fart :0 ...... and never waste a good erection :cheesy: !!!! Dont laugh youll see soon enough SON :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2007, 07:40 PM~7320965
> *Being old isnt that bad, Theres only 3 things you have to remember...Never pass up the a chance to take a piss :uh: ......never trust a fart :0 ...... and never waste a good erection :cheesy: !!!!  Dont laugh youll see soon enough SON :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2007, 07:40 PM~7320965
> *Being old isnt that bad, Theres only 3 things you have to remember...Never pass up the a chance to take a piss :uh: ......never trust a fart :0 ...... and never waste a good erection :cheesy: !!!!  Dont laugh youll see soon enough SON :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: NICE!! haha


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2007, 08:40 PM~7320965
> *Being old isnt that bad, Theres only 3 things you have to remember...Never pass up the a chance to take a piss :uh: ......never trust a fart :0 ...... and never waste a good erection :cheesy: !!!!  Dont laugh youll see soon enough SON :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2007, 04:40 AM~7320965
> *Being old isnt that bad, Theres only 3 things you have to remember...Never pass up the a chance to take a piss :uh: ......never trust a fart :0 ...... and never waste a good erection :cheesy: !!!!  Dont laugh youll see soon enough SON :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ,, see he called me son , so that means im not old ,,,, yet ..
good advise Bob , im writing that one down .....lol


----------



## showandgo

fuckin bob gotta love it. plus we arent old we are aged like fine wine. you know like boones farm. lol


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Brent see if you can get me two more, 4 total for the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## chopperdogg69

i wanna buy 2 pumps.who do i talk to?and how much r they?


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2007, 09:40 PM~7320965
> *Being old isnt that bad, Theres only 3 things you have to remember...Never pass up the a chance to take a piss :uh: ......never trust a fart :0 ...... and never waste a good erection :cheesy: !!!!  Dont laugh youll see soon enough SON :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by chopperdogg69_@Feb 23 2007, 12:17 AM~7328562
> *i wanna buy 2 pumps.who do i talk to?and how much r they?
> *


1/2 inch port , chrome and polished 385 each .... or call me


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

*PITBULL BABY :biggrin: *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

BUMPIT</span>Y... <span style=\'color:red\'>BUMP! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 24 2007, 01:24 AM~7340874
> *PITBULL BABY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't watch the videos....password protected?


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 24 2007, 08:35 PM~7342532
> *Can't watch the videos....password protected?
> *


----------



## HardTimes92

nice meeting you yesterday brent, tell you what ppl this guy has got the setup doin big things in the ville


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Feb 25 2007, 01:39 PM~7347302
> *nice meeting you yesterday brent, tell you what ppl this guy has got the setup doin big things in the ville
> *


  x2


----------



## redline

whats good brent! we finally made it home, it took us 14 hrs !!!!!!!!!!! had fun though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2007, 08:09 PM~7320631
> *ill remind you of that when your my age ,, your only 6 years away ..... im sure i will still know you when your 36 , cause how long have i known you already ?
> hey jeremy ,,if i live to be old as hollywood , i will have lived long enough , how old is he 65 ? lmao ................ bobs gonna be pist if he sees this :biggrin: lol
> *



Too long. We have known each other long enough for Monte to be comfortable enough to piss on my folding chairs. Yeah I am still a little pissed about that.


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 26 2007, 09:50 PM~7353068
> *whats good brent! we finally made it home, it took us 14 hrs !!!!!!!!!!! had fun though!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup fellas... i met yall at the shop


----------



## PITBULL

yeah was cool hanging out with everyone this past weekend , good to here everyone made it home okay ! 


hey ali , you and andrew , get them shits out of the trailor ... lol  :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 26 2007, 07:28 PM~7357703
> *yeah was cool hanging out with everyone this past weekend , good to here everyone made it home okay !
> hey ali , you and andrew , get them shits out of the trailor ... lol   :biggrin:
> *


YEP YEP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 26 2007, 06:28 PM~7357703
> *yeah was cool hanging out with everyone this past weekend , good to here everyone made it home okay !
> hey ali , you and andrew , get them shits out of the trailor ... lol   :biggrin:
> *



Sho was, hey Brent you up ?


----------



## texmex

:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Dumps look nice Brent...I think the one is slightly used though....LOL


----------



## YellowAmigo

It was kewl hanging out with you at the garage Saturday. I will for sure be getting those slow downs and oil coolers as soon as I start on my set up.... Will probably getting another Adex from you too :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=013


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 27 2007, 05:43 PM~7362828
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    nice caddy


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

:thumbsup: TIGHT PICS


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Feb 26 2007, 07:24 PM~7356851
> *sup fellas... i met yall at the shop
> *


nice meeting you too we will be back soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 26 2007, 09:28 PM~7357703
> *yeah was cool hanging out with everyone this past weekend , good to here everyone made it home okay !
> hey ali , you and andrew , get them shits out of the trailor ... lol   :biggrin:
> *


yeah we just took them" shits" out today i cant wait to get working on it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 27 2007, 10:48 PM~7369865
> *yeah we just took them" shits" out today i cant wait to get working on it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Hey Ali, are you going to bring them shits back down in july ? :roflmao:


----------



## lowdwnrob

Brent, why didnt you hop at Casper? Did you ever find out anything about that 68 Impala rag?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup brent i ran into some one last week, he taold me how bad ass your pops was at painting he kept going on and on it was cool to listen to.


----------



## JRO

Just dropping by....


:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Being that you guys deal with Nacho from OSC, do you know if he has a new batch out yet. Last contact I had with him, he said he'll have some ready at the ending of February.


----------



## travieso1967

brent here is the buick now


----------



## travieso1967

here is the trunk


----------



## travieso1967

another of the trunk


----------



## travieso1967

i will put up some tomorrow during the daylight


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Feb 28 2007, 08:34 PM~7376554
> *i will put up some tomorrow during the daylight
> *


lookin good homie!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

TTT!


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 27 2007, 08:36 PM~7364169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice ric


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 11 2006, 08:58 PM~5950638
> *Pitbull Pumps working there ass off..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its gets up nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PIT BULL EQUIPED ,WAIT TILL I CHARGE UP THE BATTS AND MAKE ALL MY CHANGES

B"I"G BABY


----------



## individual

does someone know were walt post is at street toyz


----------



## ICECOLD63

:0


----------



## cm 1964

600th post. just thought I would make it happen on the Pitbull thread.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 1 2007, 10:42 PM~7386468
> *PIT BULL EQUIPED ,WAIT TILL I CHARGE UP THE BATTS AND MAKE ALL MY CHANGES
> 
> B"I"G BABY
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Individualsms

ANOTHER PITBULL SETUP BY STREETTOYZ


----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms




----------



## trespatines

:wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 3 2007, 02:09 AM~7392734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the car the big white walls go on ? thats the one i wanna see


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2007, 04:22 PM~7396142
> *wheres the car the big white walls go on ? thats the one i wanna see
> *


hello


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 3 2007, 01:08 AM~7392724
> *ANOTHER PITBULL SETUP BY STREETTOYZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean setup


----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms

kind of dirty right now but were going to clean it up after we finish the patterns.


----------



## Big Doe

lookin good Walt :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms

Thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

damm walt doing it B"I"G as usual....you ready for my next project


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 28 2007, 03:38 PM~7376113
> *Being that you guys deal with Nacho from OSC, do you know if he has a new batch out yet.  Last contact I had with him, he said he'll have some ready at the ending of February.
> *


repost


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 4 2007, 12:38 AM~7401145
> *repost
> *


x2


----------



## drasticbean

pitbull....................... :wave: :wave:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 4 2007, 07:34 AM~7400831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks like its getting a tattoo ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, how long is he gonna be down there?


----------



## capriceman75

thats hot i like it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

THAT LOOKS VERY NICE


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 4 2007, 01:59 PM~7403037
> *THAT LOOKS VERY NICE
> *


x2


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 4 2007, 12:59 PM~7403037
> *THAT LOOKS VERY NICE
> *


you need some on the wagon :0


----------



## travieso1967

here are those updated pics you wanted


----------



## travieso1967

nothing like a good standing 3 wheel

thanks brent for a killer setup


----------



## abel




----------



## redline

sup brent what type of body mounts do you use poly or oem rubber?


----------



## Individualsms

OEM RUBBER DONT USE THEM POLY SHITS THEY WILL BREAK YOUR MOUNTS OFF AND THEN YOU WILL HAVE TO GET THEM SHITS REWELDED AND THEN GET THEM SHITS RECHROMED!!!!!!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 4 2007, 10:04 PM~7406084
> *OEM RUBBER DONT USE THEM POLY SHITS THEY WILL BREAK YOUR MOUNTS OFF AND THEN YOU WILL HAVE TO GET THEM SHITS REWELDED AND THEN GET THEM SHITS RECHROMED!!!!!!
> *


whats up? thats what i thought oem is what it is ! is this walt?


----------



## Individualsms

YES SIR WHATS UP? YES USE ORIGINAL STYLE BUSHINGS AND MOUNTS YOU CANT GO WRONG!!!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 4 2007, 10:11 PM~7406121
> *YES SIR WHATS UP? YES USE ORIGINAL STYLE BUSHINGS AND MOUNTS YOU CANT GO WRONG!!!
> *


whats up man ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PITBULL EQUIPED


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Mar 4 2007, 10:48 PM~7404457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are those updated pics you wanted
> *


 nice setup


----------



## TOE-KNEE

thanks brent.. cool talking with you..


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 5 2007, 01:08 PM~7410080
> *nice setup
> *


thanks bro... been a long time in waiting to get it all installed


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 2 2007, 05:11 PM~7392749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this should be my shit if i am correct


----------



## Individualsms

YES SIR THATS CORRECT!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 6 2007, 03:11 AM~7413335
> *:wave:
> *


what up joe ,,, hows the wagon ? :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 5 2007, 09:43 PM~7414629
> *YES SIR THATS CORRECT!
> *


What color is that?


----------



## wayne64ss

Hey PITBULL what welder do you use? I'm looking to pick one up so that I can start doing this shit at the house for fun and I'm not sure what size welder to get for the wrapping and stuff.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 7 2007, 10:15 AM~7426386
> *Hey PITBULL what welder do you use? I'm looking to pick one up so that I can start doing this shit at the house for fun and I'm not sure what size welder to get for the wrapping and stuff.
> *



He uses a Miller 250 which is the shit, but a 210 will do the same job. A 210 is what I use.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 7 2007, 08:21 AM~7426404
> *He uses a Miller 250 which is the shit, but a 210 will do the same job.  A 210 is what I use.
> *


yes and as i use the 210 as well, :biggrin: jee


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 7 2007, 10:29 AM~7426441
> *yes and as i use the 210 as well,  :biggrin:  jee
> *


The 210 is also about 500-700 dollars difference depending ewhere you buy it.


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Mar 6 2007, 03:00 AM~7413677
> *thanks bro... been a long time in waiting to get it all installed
> *


 goood work any way are dubbel pump work good for your car???????


----------



## jusblaze

tttt


----------



## ~~RED~~

whats up everybody! The cars are looking good Walt!


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 7 2007, 07:21 AM~7426404
> *He uses a Miller 250 which is the shit, but a 210 will do the same job.  A 210 is what I use.
> *



thanks for the help. I'll start my search for a 210 Miller.


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 7 2007, 11:32 AM~7426731
> *goood work any way are dubbel pump work good for your car???????
> *


hell ya it works killer... will be looking to pick up a couple of killer dumps for the front pumps from brent while I am in Iraq this summer. I get nothing but praises from everyone one his pumps.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 5 2007, 10:19 PM~7414356
> *this should be my shit if i am correct
> *


Looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Mar 8 2007, 04:37 AM~7432564
> *hell ya it works killer... will be looking to pick up a couple of killer dumps for the front pumps from brent while I am in Iraq this summer.  I get nothing but praises from everyone one his pumps.....
> *


what volt are you use????


----------



## weldermyass

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 4 2007, 11:11 AM~7403115
> *you need some on the wagon  :0
> *


tell him doe he nneds a power roof 44" and the pinhead touch
on the wagon ...


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 6 2007, 08:56 PM~7423327
> *what up joe ,,, hows the wagon ? :biggrin:
> *


put it to the side must finish customers first


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 8 2007, 12:46 PM~7436371
> *tell him doe he nneds a power roof 44" and the pinhead touch
> on the wagon ...
> *


for sure. It would be the hottest wagon out :0


----------



## biglucke

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 7 2007, 10:33 PM~7432536
> *thanks for the help. I'll start my search for a 210 Miller.
> *


hey homie HOBART 210 is the same as miller(sister company), i picked mine up of ebay for under a G shipped..good welder :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 8 2007, 12:15 PM~7435889
> *what volt are you use????
> *


total of 10 batteries..... 5 and 5


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Mar 9 2007, 03:56 AM~7439920
> *total of 10 batteries..... 5 and 5
> *


so you have 60 volt bak and to front


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Mar 9 2007, 03:56 AM~7439920
> *total of 10 batteries..... 5 and 5
> *


´have a good weekend


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damn yall boyz do some fuck"in clean work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:wave:


----------



## lowdwnrob

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 4 2007, 01:34 AM~7400831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love those patterns. Nice work.


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 9 2007, 06:53 PM~7446287
> *so you have 60 volt bak and to front
> *


yes .... take care bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

whatup Brent!!! When am I going to see that Chevy out? Everything going well I hope, you been keeping up with Idol???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

PITBULL WRAPPED! :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by Individualsms+Mar 2 2007, 05:10 PM~7392736-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Individualsms_@Mar 2 2007, 05:11 PM~7392741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is this molded and raped?


----------



## PITBULL

yes sir , wrapped that one myself .. it looked like the pics above it , untill big walt got going on it ,, thats walt in the pic molding it ...........lmao,,:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

Damn walt must be smokin crack now.... :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn he lost weight and got alot Darker :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Individualsms

YEAH IM ON THAT ATKINS DIET!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## biglucke

hey brent i got my PITBULL bearing end caps TODAY!!!! thanks homie that was fast as fuck, 1 week from the day i sent the money!!!! i apriciate it & need some fittings & checks ill get you a list in a few.....THANX AGAIN HOMIE,,GOOD LOKIN OUT!!! LUCKE


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 12 2007, 07:15 AM~7459966
> *yes sir , wrapped that one myself .. it looked like the pics above it , untill big walt got going on it ,, thats walt in the pic molding it ...........lmao,,:biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :twak: lol


----------



## Prez of the I

Hey Brent, someone said you were going to sponsor me a four pump set up ? :dunno:


----------



## showandgo

shit thats what he told me too :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 13 2007, 09:07 AM~7468631
> *shit thats what he told me too :biggrin:
> *



Brent, now that's 8 pumps and 24 batteries, I don't know what he want but I'd like 3 square dumps on them shits.


----------



## showandgo

shit he told me 4 all chrome pumps, 4 superduty chrome, all chrome fittings and hardlines. between us two he may not like us lol :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 13 2007, 01:31 PM~7469978
> *shit he told me 4 all chrome pumps, 4 superduty chrome, all chrome fittings and hardlines. between us two he may not like us lol :biggrin:
> *



He's a cool guy, he might still like us. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

but his pocket book wont lololololol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

hell why your in the giving spirit i'll take what ever you got thats FREE :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

someone told me to post here for free sponsorship, so hook me up brent, the lincoln really needs it.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 13 2007, 08:57 PM~7472061
> *someone told me to post here for free sponsorship, so hook me up brent, the lincoln really needs it.
> *



X2.... :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo

hell yeah d and john need free shit too, hell its not my money :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

CANT WAIT TO GET MY FRAME IN A COUPLE WEEKS HOMIE, STILL WAITING ON THE SHIPPERS EXACT DATE BUT SHOULDNT BE LONG  



TTT FOR QUALITY WORK


----------



## NaptownSwangin

I just wanted to say thanks PITBULL for sponsorship of my ride "Project Eternal". It was very generous of you to sponsor me with that differential we talked about....:0

I wish. :uh: I'm working on the ends though.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 13 2007, 08:39 PM~7471889
> *hell why your in the giving  spirit i'll take what ever you got thats FREE :biggrin:
> *


i just want a tshirt  :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 14 2007, 11:59 AM~7476106
> *I just wanted to say thanks PITBULL for sponsorship of my ride "Project Eternal". It was very generous of you to sponsor me with that differential we talked about....:0
> 
> I wish. :uh: I'm working on the ends though.
> *


lol, i was like damn boy gettin hooked up

cant wait to get my differential from PITBULL though


----------



## TOE-KNEE

thanks brent and street toyz.. i got my order today.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Mar 14 2007, 08:13 PM~7479879
> *thanks brent and street toyz.. i got my order today.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Mar 13 2007, 09:56 AM~7468587
> *Hey Brent, someone said you were going to sponsor me a four pump set up ?  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 sup D


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 14 2007, 07:44 PM~7480146
> *:0  :0  sup D
> *



Sup Benny.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Mar 14 2007, 01:26 PM~7476650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey free coils too..............sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze

bump


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey brent, almost show season and you know what that means!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$   
did josh show u the pics of the setup ?


----------



## TOE-KNEE




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 16 2007, 04:36 AM~7487027
> *hey brent, almost show season and you know what that means!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> did josh show u the pics of the setup ?
> *


i dont know what your talking bout  :biggrin: lol


----------



## PITBULL

ok i got you guys ,,, dee ill sponser you if i can have your car for the summer..

jimmy , i got you too ,,,, but youll have to repaint dees car before i give it back to him ,, it will probly need some body work done on the rear of it too ,,, cool thanks guys ..... gonna be a fun ass summer for me ..................... lol


----------



## Individualsms

HEY BRENT LETS CHANGE OUR NAME TO FRUIT LOOPS HYDRAULICS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

i was thinking fruity pebbles hydraulics ? ......... lol ................... dont be a hater walt ,,, lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

You get my pm about the pumps homie? get at me.


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 16 2007, 01:29 PM~7491536
> *ok i got you guys ,,, dee ill sponser you if i can have your car for the summer..
> 
> jimmy , i got you too ,,,, but youll have to repaint dees car before i give it back to him ,, it will probly need some body work done on the rear of it too ,,, cool thanks guys ..... gonna be a fun ass summer for me ..................... lol
> *



Wait a minute. If you got them then what about me. I'm good for one maybe two shows a summer. You would definitely get your money's worth putting some shit in my trunk. You know I would always be willing for some more Pitbull in my trunk.


----------



## showandgo

no problem i got the paint and body on the rear if thats all it takes :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 16 2007, 12:29 PM~7491536
> *ok i got you guys ,,, dee ill sponser you if i can have your car for the summer..
> 
> jimmy , i got you too ,,,, but youll have to repaint dees car before i give it back to him ,, it will probly need some body work done on the rear of it too ,,, cool thanks guys ..... gonna be a fun ass summer for me ..................... lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I'll let you have it from December thru February.


----------



## jusblaze

bump


----------



## SixFourClownin

PITBULL BABY! Just showing some love!


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 16 2007, 10:31 PM~7492199
> *i was thinking fruity pebbles hydraulics ? ......... lol ................... dont be a hater walt ,,, lmao :biggrin:
> *


hey hit me up on a pm, i want to order a complete 4-pump system and some wheels also if thats possible!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Mar 18 2007, 10:25 AM~7500497
> *bump
> *


Don't you mean BUMPER....... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Hey Brent have you douched today? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 19 2007, 08:14 AM~7505359
> *Hey Brent have you douched today?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 19 2007, 09:14 AM~7505359
> *Hey Brent have you douched today?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What the fuck do you all do at the big I meetings LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Mar 19 2007, 01:51 PM~7507103
> *What the fuck do you all do at the big I meetings LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Its a secret....kinda like Skull And Bones or Bohemian Grove......:cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Mar 19 2007, 11:51 AM~7507103
> *What the fuck do you all do at the big I meetings LOL   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I guess I've been out of the club to long, cuz it wasn't like that when I was in other then seeing Pondo's nuts to help put together brown suger. 










I am still scared


----------



## PITBULL

damn ,,,, ivan doing big thangs  










soon to be PITBULL equipped :0


----------



## JasonJ

Whats up Brent? Damn, that car looks PISSED! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: ...whats up......?????? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Thanks for posting pics of my car for me PITBULL HYDRAULICS and all of your help throughout this build. Frame , A-arms , and cylinders from PITBULL. Ivan.


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 19 2007, 04:56 PM~7508234
> *I guess I've been out of the club to long, cuz it wasn't like that when I was in other then seeing Pondo's nuts to help put together brown suger.
> I am still scared
> *


I miss her :tears: :tears:


----------



## HiLow63

Brent how much to fix this?? I herd you do some good work.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

any specials coming up?


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 19 2007, 09:06 PM~7509870
> *Whats up Brent? Damn, that car looks PISSED!  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL thats the best way to put it, that bitch looks pissed!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 19 2007, 05:56 PM~7508234
> *I guess I've been out of the club to long, cuz it wasn't like that when I was in other then seeing Pondo's nuts to help put together brown suger.
> I am still scared
> *




him and brent both like to show thier nuts ......well im a little guilty too .one time i had my head up under a fender and when i turned around brents balls were in my face quite impresive i must say :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave:


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Mar 20 2007, 06:50 AM~7512607
> *him and brent both like to show thier nuts ......well im a little guilty too .one time i had my head up under a fender and when i turned around brents balls were in my face quite impresive i must say  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 How many times has Monte shown you his balls? :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Monte is a ball showing son of a bitch, one time at band camp.........


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 19 2007, 09:23 PM~7510617
> *I miss her :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That car still lives on through a few of the interior panels in my 64 if that helps? :happysad:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 19 2007, 11:26 PM~7510634
> *Brent how much to fix this?? I herd you do some good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get rid of it !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 20 2007, 04:18 PM~7515692
> *get rid of it !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Brent will know what Im talkin about. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 19 2007, 08:23 PM~7510617
> *I miss her :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey I got video fotage of it hopping and a tape from the inside riding in it.


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 20 2007, 04:32 PM~7515787
> *Hey I got video fotage of it hopping and a tape from the inside riding in it.
> *


Well make me a copy then lol


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 20 2007, 02:38 PM~7515837
> *Well make me a copy then lol
> *


I was supposed to make one for Brent but never got a chance. I'll see what I can do. I only have one vcr and don't have the origanal. I'll work with ya.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

See you tomorrow, Brent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 19 2007, 09:02 PM~7509835
> *damn ,,,, ivan doing big thangs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam  

TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63

So I hear this is the spot for sponsorship!!!  Where do I sign up for all the free shit?? :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 21 2007, 08:05 AM~7520384
> *So I hear this is the spot for sponsorship!!!   Where do I sign up for all the free shit?? :biggrin:
> *


Only sh!t I know Brent is giving away comes from Monte. :biggrin:


----------



## CAMEL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 21 2007, 08:05 AM~7520384
> *So I hear this is the spot for sponsorship!!!   Where do I sign up for all the free shit?? :biggrin:
> *


yea me too
i also need a number and address so i can make my purchase :biggrin: 
pm a a ***** with info


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Mar 21 2007, 10:39 AM~7521111
> *yea me too
> i also need a number and address so i can make my purchase :biggrin:
> pm a a ***** with info
> *


 :0


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Mar 21 2007, 10:39 AM~7521111
> *yea me too
> i also need a number and address so i can make my purchase :biggrin:
> pm a a ***** with info
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAMEL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Mar 21 2007, 12:48 PM~7521953-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOE-KNEE_@Mar 21 2007, 12:51 PM~7521975
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 21 2007, 05:30 PM~7521053
> *Only sh!t I know Brent is giving away comes from Monte. :biggrin:
> *


thats right free super dutys ,, from monte ... you just pay the shipping , and we have a yard full ! lol :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 21 2007, 03:08 PM~7522798
> *thats right free super dutys ,, from monte ... you just pay the shipping , and we have a yard full ! lol :biggrin:
> *


How much shipped? I need to send pando a gift.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 21 2007, 02:05 PM~7523202
> *How much shipped? I need to send pando a gift.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs

Received my frame and other suspension parts from Pitbull today! My shyt looks NICE! cant wait to get it on the ride! Thanks homie!


----------



## PITBULL

thanks jorge :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 21 2007, 04:08 PM~7522798
> *thats right free super dutys ,, from monte ... you just pay the shipping , and we have a yard full ! lol :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 21 2007, 09:22 PM~7525399
> *Received my frame and other suspension parts from Pitbull today! My shyt looks NICE! cant wait to get it on the ride! Thanks homie!
> *


----------



## JRO

Can I get some pitbull air ride shit??? 








:biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 23 2007, 08:49 PM~7537339
> *Can I get some pitbull air ride shit???
> :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


juice that mothership / land barg ,,,, PITBULL in the truck :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 19 2007, 11:23 PM~7510617
> *I miss her :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u fucked up :cheesy:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 23 2007, 03:22 PM~7537874
> *juice that mothership / land barg ,,,, PITBULL in the truck :biggrin:
> *


I would if I could afford to.


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 23 2007, 03:24 PM~7537889
> *u fucked up :cheesy:
> *


  What?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 23 2007, 04:24 PM~7537889
> *u fucked up :cheesy:
> *



He didn't get rid of it on purpose. :tears:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 23 2007, 07:35 PM~7539650
> *He didn't get rid of it on purpose.  :tears:
> *


damn chains :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 23 2007, 10:38 PM~7539680
> *damn chains :angry:
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Sixty34me

yea but Jeremy still made it to the show :thumbsup: thats a trooper there. seeing his car fall off a trailer then still hit the show


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 23 2007, 09:55 PM~7539791
> *yea but Jeremy still made it to the show :thumbsup: thats a trooper there. seeing his car fall off a trailer then still hit the show
> *


It was a sad sad day for me but you gotta move on in life. I had to get Hollywoods' hopper to the show and I wasnt about to let anyone else down.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 24 2007, 01:35 AM~7540998
> *It was a sad sad day for me but you gotta move on in life.  I had to get Hollywoods' hopper to the show and I wasnt about to let anyone else down.
> *



That is true shit there. I saw you and I was like :0. It was a sad day.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 24 2007, 08:33 AM~7541916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daaaaaaaaaaamn  :tears: :loco:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 24 2007, 07:33 AM~7541916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OUCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRO

FUCK! That makes me tear up just looking at it.


----------



## biglucke

man thats made me tear up lookin at it too:tears: my condolences, that was a pretty tre...


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 24 2007, 07:33 AM~7541916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thats what happens when you put balloon tires and 15 inch standards on your 63 chevy :biggrin: Nobody else should ever try this shit  :twak:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 24 2007, 07:33 AM~7541916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What the hell happen  Why did this happen what were the reasons


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 24 2007, 07:33 AM~7541916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

DAMN... DAMNNNNN.... DAMMNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 24 2007, 08:17 PM~7545127
> *Thats what happens when you put balloon tires and 15 inch standards on your 63 chevy  :biggrin: Nobody else should ever try this shit   :twak:
> *


you need to shut the fuck with that bull shit cause that car in you avatar aint that nice.............................




some fuckin people should learn to think before they speek


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 25 2007, 07:47 PM~7549571
> *you need to shut the fuck with that bull shit cause that car in you avatar aint that nice.............................
> some fuckin people should learn to think before they speek
> *


OK LOWRIDER GOD Well I guess you will like the duece vert in my garage homie  I was joking dont get your panties in a bunch :uh: And I will say what ever the fuck I want Im grown homie You obviously do :cheesy: Still got that double pump Fleetwood? :biggrin: It should easily beat my single pump junk lincoln


----------



## Sixty34me

actually they were 14s and they were the one's that brent used to have on his monte before he redid it.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 25 2007, 08:34 PM~7549880
> *actually they were 14s and they were the one's that brent used to have on his monte before he redid it.
> *


It was a JOKE! homie I didnt mean any disrespect I hope nobody got hurt bad in that accident. It is a shame to see an oldschool mangled like that


----------



## Sixty34me

i wasn't upset just stateing what they were


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 25 2007, 08:57 PM~7550023
> *i wasn't upset just stateing what they were
> *


I thought that was an old picture I didnt know it was anyones homeboys or anything  Not tryin to make any enemies here :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

got the car on the groung in the front THANKS BRENT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 26 2007, 02:19 AM~7549797
> *OK LOWRIDER GOD Well I guess you will like the duece vert in my garage homie   I was joking dont get your panties in a bunch  :uh: And I will say what ever the fuck I want Im grown homie You obviously do  :cheesy: Still got that double pump Fleetwood?  :biggrin: It should easily beat my single pump junk lincoln
> *


Watch out dan he'll want to kick your ass at a show if you talk against him.
:roflmao: :roflmao: I bet that car had a v6 and it was way to light to stay upright.


Inside joke bro(about v 6's) sorry to see this happen to a nice oldschool.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 26 2007, 02:34 AM~7549880
> *actually they were 14s and they were the one's that brent used to have on his monte before he redid it.
> *


Damn say it isn't so brent you rolled balloon tires.j/k dog don't get mad. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

oooooooooooooooooh snap........


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 26 2007, 05:33 AM~7550268
> *got the car on the groung in the front THANKS BRENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good dolle


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 26 2007, 02:24 AM~7551486
> *looking good dolle
> *


Yeah he sure is sexy....er...I mean the Impala... :ugh:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 25 2007, 09:33 PM~7550268
> *got the car on the groung in the front THANKS BRENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 26 2007, 12:37 AM~7551517
> *Yeah he sure is sexy....er...I mean the Impala...  :ugh:
> *



All 64's are sexy :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 24 2007, 02:33 PM~7541916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dAMMMM


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 26 2007, 12:29 AM~7551031
> *oooooooooooooooooh snap........
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## impalas4life

Yeah, I was just wondering if pitbull hydraulics is stil open in the louisville ky area! 

I need help with some hydro problems im having with my setup... Nothing serious just leaking and car drops down over night, and having problems with front raiseing up maybe batteries etc...


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by impalas4life_@Mar 26 2007, 01:09 PM~7553701
> *Yeah, I was just wondering if pitbull hydraulics is stil open in the louisville ky area!
> 
> I need help with some hydro problems im having with my setup... Nothing serious just leaking and car drops down over night, and having problems with front raiseing up maybe batteries etc...
> *


he's still open give him a call the number is in my signature


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 25 2007, 07:19 PM~7549797
> *OK LOWRIDER GOD Well I guess you will like the duece vert in my garage homie   I was joking dont get your panties in a bunch  :uh: And I will say what ever the fuck I want Im grown homie You obviously do  :cheesy: Still got that double pump Fleetwood?  :biggrin: It should easily beat my single pump junk lincoln
> *


no i'm not a lowrider GOD and i dont have the fleetwood anymore but i would like 
a peice of the duece WHATS UP WITH THAT


i'm just board as hell see you at some show's this summer


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 26 2007, 07:20 PM~7556744
> *no i'm not a lowrider GOD and i dont have the fleetwood anymore but i would like
> a peice of the duece WHATS UP WITH THAT
> i'm just board as hell  see you at some show's this summer
> *


  Workin on it here and there Got the lincoln dialed in tonight  Thats all I got to say about that :biggrin: Vert should be ready next summer


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 26 2007, 07:11 PM~7557064
> * Workin on it here and there Got the lincoln dialed in tonight   Thats all I got to say about that  :biggrin:  Vert should be ready next summer
> *


i will wait for the vert  :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 25 2007, 10:33 PM~7550268
> *got the car on the groung in the front THANKS BRENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dolle, looks fuckin great!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2007, 09:43 PM~7550744
> *Watch out dan he'll want to kick your ass at a show if you talk against him.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: I bet that car had a v6 and it was way to light to stay upright.
> Inside joke bro(about v 6's) sorry to see this happen to a nice oldschool.
> *


blahhhhh blaaaaaaaahhhhhh blah


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

hey bret ,i need those big pitbull slowdowns for the ride


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 26 2007, 09:38 PM~7557300
> *damn dolle, looks fuckin great!
> *


thanks I'm really happy with it still has a long way to go


----------



## Boxman513

Pitbull Hydraulics are the poop!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Mar 27 2007, 11:58 AM~7561168
> *Pitbull Hydraulics are the poop!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 24 2007, 12:35 AM~7540998
> *It was a sad sad day for me but you gotta move on in life.  I had to get Hollywoods' hopper to the show and I wasnt about to let anyone else down.
> *



Now thats backbone. I would have cried, snatched my ball back and went home.
:worship:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Mar 21 2007, 10:39 AM~7521111
> *yea me too
> i also need a number and address so i can make my purchase :biggrin:
> pm a a ***** with info
> *



It should read "pm a chicano with info" :twak:


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 27 2007, 01:22 PM~7561756
> *Now thats backbone.  I would have cried, snatched my ball back and went home.
> :worship:
> *


Oh beleive me I cried :tears: But ya gotta move forward in life.


----------



## SlickPretty

How much for two of your top- shelf pump's?


----------



## richiev64

I feel bad for you bro, that 63 was nice but, Sounds like you took it in stride, im soory bro, any how i was looking for some prices on your 2 pump set ups for my <-------Impala!!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 27 2007, 06:54 AM~7558622
> *hey bret ,i need those big pitbull slowdowns for the ride
> *


ive got them in stock now , let me know


----------



## PITBULL

pumps are 385 each , chrome and polished


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

How much for a 2 pump competition kit?


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 27 2007, 09:34 PM~7564961
> *ive got them in stock now , let me know
> *


How much?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 27 2007, 02:39 AM~7557309
> *blahhhhh blaaaaaaaahhhhhh blah
> *


Posting to me again i see. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 27 2007, 11:49 PM~7566668
> *Posting to me again i see. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2007, 12:49 AM~7566668
> *Posting to me again i see. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Not everyone thinks of you as much as you do, He was actually talking to someone else...........Thank you and good bye!














Brent, I found that piece of paper I was looking for, and when you tell me what the total and everything is I will put it and the check in the mail!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Mar 28 2007, 10:06 AM~7568542
> *Not everyone thinks of you as much as you do, He was actually talking to someone else...........Thank you and good bye!
> Brent, I found that piece of paper I was looking for, and when you tell me what the total and everything is I will put it and the check in the mail!
> *



Likely story!!! :biggrin: j/k whats up fellow WESTSIDER!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

Dr. Tre I like your sig. I got to hear that cd the other day..... it's bad ass


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 28 2007, 04:45 PM~7571703
> *Dr. Tre I like your sig. I got to hear that cd the other day..... it's bad ass
> *


I heard it also . I thought it was bad ass. Riding music like Brent said.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 28 2007, 05:02 PM~7571804
> *I heard it also . I thought it was bad ass. Riding music like Brent said.
> *


Music to cruise to! 
one pump two pump three pump four, three licks and i'm on the bumper(or somin like that, i only heard it once)


----------



## Chevillacs

Once my ride is painted and put together imma need this homie!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 27 2007, 09:49 PM~7566668
> *Posting to me again i see. :0  :biggrin:
> *


get a fuckin life and get OFF MY NUT SACK FAGBOY


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Mar 28 2007, 12:21 PM~7568640
> *Likely story!!!  :biggrin:    j/k whats up fellow WESTSIDER!!!
> *


you know how we do it...................................I put piltbull in my TRUCK! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

Thanks for the compliments on the music fellaz....I sure you will like the whole CD...I'm shootin' for a couple weeks to have it pressed and packaged up ready for distribution!!! I'm tryin' to go ghetto platinum!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Mar 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7574164
> *Thanks for the compliments on the music fellaz....I sure you will like the whole CD...I'm shootin' for a couple weeks to have it pressed and packaged up ready for distribution!!!  I'm tryin' to go ghetto platinum!!! :biggrin:
> *


Let us know when the cd is up for sale. I'll take one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 28 2007, 02:10 PM~7567782
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 
:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Mar 28 2007, 04:06 PM~7568542
> *Not everyone thinks of you as much as you do, He was actually talking to someone else...........Thank you and good bye!
> Brent, I found that piece of paper I was looking for, and when you tell me what the total and everything is I will put it and the check in the mail!
> *


QUOTE(Suburban Swingin @ Mar 25 2007, 09:43 PM) 
Watch out dan he'll want to kick your ass at a show if you talk against him.
I bet that car had a v6 and it was way to light to stay upright.
Inside joke bro(about v 6's) sorry to see this happen to a nice oldschool.

QUOTE(95 SS Swangin @ Mar 27 2007, 02:39 AM) 
blahhhhh blaaaaaaaahhhhhh blah




Oh really thanks for your comment. :uh: :uh: By the way your wrong. :uh: ^^^^
I posted to dan from stl and he posted to me,damn it sucks always being wrong don't it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 28 2007, 06:17 PM~7571868
> *Once my ride is painted and put together imma need this homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please hammer don't hurt'm


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 25 2007, 09:33 PM~7550268
> *got the car on the groung in the front THANKS BRENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Question, did you do any plating or re-enforcing on the inside of the upper spring pocket or just all on the outside?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2007, 09:15 AM~7575615
> *:uh:
> :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


he he he, i think its time you upgrade your maxi pads to tampons  :cheesy:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2007, 10:19 AM~7575628
> *QUOTE(Suburban Swingin @ Mar 25 2007, 09:43 PM)
> Watch out dan he'll want to kick your ass at a show if you talk against him.
> I bet that car had a v6 and it was way to light to stay upright.
> Inside joke bro(about v 6's) sorry to see this happen to a nice oldschool.
> 
> QUOTE(95 SS Swangin @ Mar 27 2007, 02:39 AM)
> blahhhhh blaaaaaaaahhhhhh blah
> Oh really thanks for your comment. :uh:  :uh: By the way your wrong. :uh: ^^^^
> I posted to dan from stl and he posted to me,damn it sucks always being wrong don't it.
> *


Well after going back through the posts, I have to admit, I was wrong! :0 Yes this means that you were right! I will admit when I am wrong, but it aint all the time!  
I hope yu guys can get to spend some quality time together this summer! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 29 2007, 03:48 PM~7576157
> *he he he, i think its time you upgrade your maxi pads to tampons   :cheesy:
> *


Do they work better for you. :0 I beleave you also posted to me. :uh:By the way your caddy is lookin nice get her done and we'll have to hop this summer,we are doing one also. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Mar 29 2007, 04:20 PM~7576378
> *Well after going back through the posts, I have to admit, I was wrong! :0  Yes this means that you were right! I will admit when I am wrong, but it aint all the time!
> I hope yu guys can get to spend some quality time together this summer! :biggrin:
> *


See was that hard,thats the problem people speak before they know whats going on.And i ain't got no problem with no one but if there is then there is.
hno: hno: hno: :tongue:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2007, 12:50 PM~7577083
> *Do they work better for you. :0 I beleave you also posted to me. :uh:By the way your caddy is lookin nice get her done and we'll have to hop this summer,we are doing one also. :0
> *



Do they work better for you. 


I play tamptag with mine, they are fun to throw at attention whores.......




I beleave you also posted to me.

Yes that is correct!





By the way your caddy is lookin nice get her done and we'll have to hop this summer,we are doing one also. :0

Thanks, but no thanks... i only had the frame done for personal comfort so i can sleep at night , im no street king and have nothing to prove!

Brent sorry about this shit in your thread bro!


----------



## JRO

Wooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2007, 09:23 AM~7575649
> *
> 
> Question, did you do any plating or re-enforcing on the inside of the upper spring pocket or just all on the outside?
> *


yeah brent did my frame so its reinforced everywere including the spring pockets I just wish I would have got some more paint up there in the spring pockets


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 29 2007, 02:35 AM~7572874
> *get a fuckin life and get OFF MY NUT SACK FAGBOY
> *


You posted to me so you must like my nuts.fleetwood chipper.
Remember you said you would never post to me again,what happened that was nice while it lasted. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 29 2007, 06:01 PM~7577181
> *Do they work better for you.
> I play tamptag with mine, they are fun to throw at attention whores.......
> 
> I beleave you also posted to me.
> 
> Yes that is correct!
> 
> By the way your caddy is lookin nice get her done and we'll have to hop this summer,we are doing one also. :0
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks... i only had the frame done for personal comfort so i can sleep at night , im no street king and have nothing to prove!
> 
> Brent sorry about this shit in your thread bro!
> *


Oh so your allready saying we'll kick your ass in a hopp.That was an easy win. :0 I don't look for attention people just give it to me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Mar 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7574164
> *Thanks for the compliments on the music fellaz....I sure you will like the whole CD...I'm shootin' for a couple weeks to have it pressed and packaged up ready for distribution!!!  I'm tryin' to go ghetto platinum!!! :biggrin:
> *


no problem man, it is a good cd brent let me listen to the one you gave him and showed me what the cover is going to look like. It's bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2007, 03:41 PM~7579117
> *You posted to me so you must like my nuts.fleetwood chipper.
> Remember you said you would never post to me again,what happened that was nice while it lasted. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i have left yoo monkey ass alone but you come in this topic and try to indirectly
say something to me and i was just calling you out on it if you could just get a life and quit the dumm shit i will pm you my number call if you have a problem 
or got something to say to or aboujt me be a man don't be no bitch 


i will see you this summer and i hope YOU got a nice car done that swings 

NOTICE I SAID YOU NOT YOUR BOY,BROTHER,HOMIE,GIRL, YOU GET THE POINT.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 29 2007, 10:52 PM~7579190
> *i have left yoo monkey ass alone but you come in this topic and try to indirectly
> say something to me and i was just calling you out on it if you could just get a life and quit the dumm shit i will pm you my number call if you have a problem
> or got something to say to or aboujt me be a man don't be no bitch
> i will see you this summer and i hope YOU got a nice car done that swings
> 
> NOTICE I SAID YOU NOT YOUR BOY,BROTHER,HOMIE,GIRL, YOU GET THE POINT.
> *


 On the real john LIL is meant for having fun and talking shit.which you do to others all the time.Midwest swang is my bro,and i was just warning him about you,because you don't know how too take shit on here.We hopped once 3 years ago and you turned that into what it is now,it's lowriding thats the way you play the game.You and juan talked shit and we talked it back.Why you say you hate me and wanna fight me is plain funny to me,because all i've done is talk shit back when you talked shit on me,problem is you can't take it.(which is sad)And theres no need to pm me or for us to talk homie becuase i don't think about you at all.And i'm not going to have a new car out becasue i'm still doing shit to my 98(and building my kids car).So if you have a new oldschool thats going to be clean i'm happy for ya and we can still hopp if you can take it.

Sorry brent i'm gone now. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:wow:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Mar 28 2007, 10:52 PM~7574164
> *Thanks for the compliments on the music fellaz....I sure you will like the whole CD...I'm shootin' for a couple weeks to have it pressed and packaged up ready for distribution!!!  I'm tryin' to go ghetto platinum!!! :biggrin:
> *


I heard that...and was like DAYYYMN!!!!!!!!!! That shit is bad ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2007, 05:45 PM~7579154
> *Oh so your allready saying we'll kick your ass in a hopp.That was an easy win. :0 I don't look for attention people just give it to me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah im not going to blow smoke up your ass, you will probably get better inches, im not going for that! We'll see whos shit sits cleaner tho... hows that, better hope you bust out something clean, im talking nut to bolt... no rust in hidden corners  :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:dunno:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2007, 09:20 AM~7575635
> *Please hammer don't hurt'm
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 30 2007, 04:05 PM~7583924
> *Yeah im not going to blow smoke up your ass, you will probably get better inches, im not going for that! We'll see whos shit sits cleaner tho... hows that, better hope you bust out something clean, im talking nut to bolt... no rust in hidden corners   :0
> *


I'll give that to you our's will be clean but it's a hopper so it won't be all that.I don't fill like argueing so see ya. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## lowrider63

what´s up  have a good weekand


----------



## D4LWoode

Brent ,

get at me, summer is a coming


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Chevillacs

ttt


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 2 2007, 08:09 PM~7604991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

Damn Brent looks fucking mean!


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Mar 27 2007, 11:58 AM~7561168
> *Pitbull Hydraulics are the poop!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 3 2007, 01:09 AM~7604991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro your rides looking nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 2 2007, 06:09 PM~7604991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Brent, them shits look good on the ride (Zeniths), shoot some side pics of it. Looks like a bunch of blue 64's are popping up. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

LOOKING MEAN BRENT!


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 3 2007, 02:09 AM~7604991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

your phone broke brent cause i told you to call me when your workin on that thing......LOL


----------



## ICECOLD63

Bad azz shop doing bad azz work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 3 2007, 05:49 PM~7612397
> *your phone broke brent cause i told you to call me when your workin on that thing......LOL
> *



He wont call me either :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 3 2007, 08:49 PM~7612397
> *your phone broke brent cause i told you to call me when your workin on that thing......LOL
> *


I told him the same thing.  Since I can't get motivated to work on my own shit.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

YOU SUCK [/SIZE I love thaty 60 cant wait to see it in person..... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 4 2007, 07:38 AM~7615593
> *  Since I can't get motivated to work on my own shit.
> *



That reminds of people I know!! :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

HEY BIG PIMPIN, HOW BIG WERE THOSE HOOD SHOCKS YOU USED IN THE MONTE ? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 4 2007, 11:58 AM~7617169
> *HEY BIG PIMPIN, HOW BIG WERE THOSE HOOD SHOCKS YOU USED IN THE MONTE ? :biggrin:
> *


The hood shocks....for the trunk?? :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 4 2007, 06:38 AM~7615593
> *I told him the same thing.     Since I can't get motivated to work on my own shit.
> *


I got to help a little on it sat. I helped by putting on the ball joint nut. :biggrin: LOL.


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 4 2007, 11:00 AM~7616321
> *That reminds of people I know!!  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

Yessir for the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, PITBULL

caught him.......LOL....the car looks nice brent and im still pissed cause you didnt come over and kick it the other day........LOL


----------



## PITBULL

hey dee , heres them shits from the side ... lol






thanks everyone , car is a long way from done , lots of details left to do ..


----------



## Sixty34me

Looks great with them 72s Brent.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2007, 09:51 PM~7620818
> *hey dee , heres them shits from the side ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , car is a long way from done , lots of details left to do ..
> *


Hey brent! Im getting my framr and body painted a similar color too that, Its like a plum candy color! looks nice! its already at the shop bout to get worked on!


----------



## PITBULL

2003 toyota color , dark red salsa ,,,, looks more purple in person


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2007, 10:11 PM~7620933
> *2003 toyota color , dark red salsa ,,,, looks more purple in person
> *


the one i chose is from PPG yea in the sun it looks fuckn nice!


----------



## Dolle

the 60 is lookin mean love the 72's


----------



## timdog57

:wave:

You up early Brent!


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2007, 07:51 PM~7620818
> *hey dee , heres them shits from the side ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , car is a long way from done , lots of details left to do ..
> *



Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

damn you brent :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 4 2007, 05:28 PM~7619418
> *:wave:
> *



LOL :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

:thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2007, 10:51 PM~7620818
> *hey dee , heres them shits from the side ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , car is a long way from done , lots of details left to do ..
> *


BALLER!


----------



## Dolle

Did you paint the roof?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

yall see them wheels ......hey brett were's the close up


----------



## Sixty34me

I got to see the wheels up close they look good as fuck.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 6 2007, 03:55 AM~7629613
> *Did you paint the roof?
> *


He said its got a green pearl on it :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 6 2007, 02:49 PM~7632936
> *He said its got a green pearl on it  :roflmao:
> *


wtf? who said that?


----------



## PITBULL

yeah its so dirty i could probly grow some plants on it , it doesnt look like it in the pic , but it is ..

jd ill get you some good pic when its clean , shouldnt be much longer ... im waiting for my polished radiator from griffin , and going for polished s/s exhaust next week :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2007, 08:51 PM~7620818
> *hey dee , heres them shits from the side ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , car is a long way from done , lots of details left to do ..
> *


Real clean Brent!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2007, 10:51 PM~7620818
> *hey dee , heres them shits from the side ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , car is a long way from done , lots of details left to do ..
> *


them shits look good brent  yo you have disk brakes on that ?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> I LOVE THIS SHOT! ITS THAT " YOU DONT WANT NONE OF SHIT LOOK"


----------



## Dolle

whos doing the exaust pm me some info it wont be long till I need to get mine done


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I'm not a big fan of 60's but the color makes that car. :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75

look at you,you got 2 61's dont you :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 8 2007, 03:38 AM~7640258
> *whos doing the exaust pm me some info it wont be long till I need to get mine done
> *


CLASSIC MUFFLER , on manslick , and it aint cheap at all , but donnie does an awesome job , ask for jim .. tell them you know me  heres the #937-7600


no disc brakes ali , dont want the brake dust in my wheels , i think the drums look better too ....


----------



## PantyDropper

looking real nice :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 8 2007, 08:44 AM~7642425
> *CLASSIC MUFFLER , on manslick , and it aint cheap at all , but donnie does an awesome job , ask for jim .. tell them you know me    heres the #937-7600
> no disc brakes ali , dont want the brake dust in my wheels , i think the drums look better too ....
> *



Classic muffler is the shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

i seen it in person yesterday and is fuckin sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 8 2007, 08:44 AM~7642425
> *CLASSIC MUFFLER , on manslick , and it aint cheap at all , but donnie does an awesome job , ask for jim .. tell them you know me    heres the #937-7600
> no disc brakes ali , dont want the brake dust in my wheels , i think the drums look better too ....
> *


why do you have a proportioning valve in the brake system?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 8 2007, 10:45 PM~7644292
> *why do you have a proportioning valve in the brake system?
> *


dual brake lines for safety


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 8 2007, 04:58 PM~7644345
> *dual brake lines for safety
> *


is that for a disc/drum set up or a disc/disc set up ? how does your pedal feel?


----------



## p-funckimpala

them shits look nice! :0 :0 :0


----------



## p-funckimpala

haha whats up brent? its andrew.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

I'll be through this week to pick those up Brent. I'm bout there.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 8 2007, 05:44 AM~7642425
> *CLASSIC MUFFLER , on manslick , and it aint cheap at all , but donnie does an awesome job , ask for jim .. tell them you know me    heres the #937-7600
> no disc brakes ali , dont want the brake dust in my wheels , i think the drums look better too ....
> *



Hey, I know them guys too. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Apr 9 2007, 09:54 AM~7648858
> *Hey, I know them guys too.  :biggrin:
> *


post some pics


----------



## NaptownSwangin




----------



## DerbycityDave

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2007, 07:51 PM~7620818
> *hey dee , heres them shits from the side ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , car is a long way from done , lots of details left to do ..
> *


 :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BRO.


----------



## Sixty34me

to the top for Brent (sorry guy's I'm bored at work and Have nothing better to do)


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 9 2007, 09:38 AM~7649472
> *post some pics
> *


This is the best I have, I did'nt get any shots when it was in the air.


----------



## 187_Regal

TTT whats up D!


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 11 2007, 08:11 PM~7671294
> *TTT whats up D!
> *



Nothing much, what's up you u ?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Apr 11 2007, 05:53 AM~7664951
> *This is the best I have, I did'nt get any shots when it was in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks nice. where does the exaust come out? I just want mine to exit in front of the rear wheel


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 10 2007, 02:19 AM~7652761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she loves me ^^^^^^^^^quit looking at my girl :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

hey Brent did you get my pm the other day with a new price needed?


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 12 2007, 10:18 AM~7675030
> *that looks nice. where does the exaust come out? I just want mine to exit in front of the rear wheel
> *



Mine goes over the axle and comes out the side of the quarter panel.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 12 2007, 12:23 PM~7675082
> *she loves me ^^^^^^^^^quit looking at my girl :biggrin:
> *


WELL THEN WHY WAS I STICKING MY DINGALING IN HER LAST NIGHT!













WAHAHAHA --------------------->...BOYZ "N" THE HOOD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bucky




----------



## Chevillacs

Gettin ready to put in the *Pitbull *frame but not before painting it.


----------



## D4LWoode

Brent!!!!

I know your busy and all but, 

oh get at me when ya can 
just want to get things rollin


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 15 2007, 04:16 AM~7691511
> *Gettin ready to put in the Pitbull frame but not before painting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color ,,,,  

you keeping your stock frame ?


----------



## cm 1964

what up Brent? Staying busy?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Any spring time specials?


----------



## WSL63




----------



## bucky

what up Brent? :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93

pitbull is the shit, thats what im puttin in my truck gotta save some doe. will hit u up soon :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Apr 17 2007, 12:26 PM~7712362
> *pitbull is the shit, thats what im puttin in my truck gotta save some doe. will hit u up soon :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Apr 17 2007, 06:15 PM~7714655
> *ttt
> *


x2 :guns: :yes:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Apr 17 2007, 06:15 PM~7714655
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

sup man? any pics of my frame to post? :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

should be done tomarrow ,, thought we were keeping it on the down low ? lol 

hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Apr 16 2007, 12:07 AM~7696282
> *what up Brent?  Staying busy?
> *


ALWAYS  :biggrin: 

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE NEATO ?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Apr 18 2007, 05:33 PM~7722250-->
> 
> 
> 
> should be done tomarrow ,, thought we were keeping it on the down low ? lol
> 
> hit me up :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Apr 18 2007, 05:34 PM~7722267
> *ALWAYS   :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED TO THE NEATO ?
> *


Damn you work quick!!! he called me not even 5 minutes from the time we hung up... :0


----------



## PITBULL

just trying to help a brother out


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

hey Brent, just stopping to say whats up, I know you don't venture outside the Pitbull topic much, :biggrin: , hope everything is well. By the way, I got the rear body mount situation taken care of on my frame, thanks for the advice.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 18 2007, 06:33 PM~7722250
> *should be done tomarrow ,, thought we were keeping it on the down low ? lol
> 
> hit me up :biggrin:
> *




i never could kep a secret lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Apr 19 2007, 03:44 AM~7723182
> *hey Brent, just stopping to say whats up, I know you don't venture outside the Pitbull topic much, :biggrin: , hope everything is well.  By the way, I got the rear body mount situation taken care of on my frame, thanks for the advice.
> *


everything is good , yeah im better off to stay off some peoples topics , damn drama queens ! hit me up sometime bro .... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Apr 7 2007, 08:53 PM~7640379
> *look at you,you got 2 61's dont you  :biggrin:
> *


Yup Its actually a very large parts collection. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 20 2007, 04:02 AM~7509835
> *damn ,,,, ivan doing big thangs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be PITBULL  equipped :0
> *


----------



## Chevillacs

What size coils you think I should get for the back???


----------



## Chevillacs

sup 4pump84cutty


----------



## PITBULL

S-10 FRAME WE DID THIS WEEK


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 19 2007, 04:40 PM~7730294
> *everything is good , yeah im better off to stay off some peoples topics , damn drama queens ! hit me up sometime bro .... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: white boy, that funky white boy... if you wanna ride, a funky white boy LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

:waiting: :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 19 2007, 09:14 PM~7731470
> *S-10 FRAME WE DID THIS WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





damn looks tight as hell :biggrin: gonna be a lucky guy who gets that lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

What kind of kits do you got? :biggrin: street, comp...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 19 2007, 09:14 PM~7731470
> *S-10 FRAME WE DID THIS WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN YOUR FAST I WAS UP THER JUST LAST SATURDAY AND YOU WAS JUST STARTING ON IT! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 21 2007, 05:10 PM~7743646
> *DAMN YOUR FAST I WAS UP THER JUST LAST SATURDAY AND YOU WAS JUST STARTING ON IT! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Brent's tha MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by LUXCAPRICE_@Apr 21 2007, 11:17 PM~7745381
> *Brent's tha MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



WORD!!! Yo Brent, I may be down your way next weekend with 100 CD's!!! Let's flood the Ville with some MUSIC TO RIDE TO!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXCAPRICE_@Apr 22 2007, 12:17 AM~7745381
> *Brent's tha MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 glad hes in the midwest!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Apr 22 2007, 10:09 AM~7746396
> *WORD!!!  Yo Brent, I may be down your way next weekend with 100 CD's!!!  Let's flood the Ville with some MUSIC TO RIDE TO!!!
> *


I know you will have a BUNCH sold already :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

thanks man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pfccrider

hey brent do you have or can you get a 67 vert frame?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 22 2007, 02:43 PM~7748121
> *I know you will have a BUNCH sold already  :biggrin:
> *


Fuckin A! Imma have to get me one when he gets them.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Apr 22 2007, 09:09 AM~7746396
> *WORD!!!  Yo Brent, I may be down your way next weekend with 100 CD's!!!  Let's flood the Ville with some MUSIC TO RIDE TO!!!
> *


where can i hear a sample of what you got??? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 19 2007, 10:14 PM~7731470
> *S-10 FRAME WE DID THIS WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 23 2007, 09:10 PM~7758363
> *where can i hear a sample of what you got??? :biggrin:
> *



I'll post a song or 2 on my myspace page.....BTS Productios...I'll try to post some tonite!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Apr 23 2007, 09:31 PM~7755078
> *hey brent do you have or can you get a 67 vert frame?
> *


i have a hard top frame , if your wrapping it , you should do a hardtop frame ...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Apr 23 2007, 06:44 PM~7753958
> *thanks man :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


anytime bro ,


----------



## milkbone

THANKS FOR THE CYLINDERS BRENT.. I HOPE TO HAVE THEM IN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Apr 22 2007, 04:09 PM~7746396
> *WORD!!!  Yo Brent, I may be down your way next weekend with 100 CD's!!!  Let's flood the Ville with some MUSIC TO RIDE TO!!!
> *


im gonna flood the US ,,,, i got a hook up with mac 10 also , my boy jd knows him ... i need them cds asap , ,,,,,, ive herd the pitbull and westside songs today like 5 times each , i let my brother borrow the cd to let his friends hear it , i had to get my fix lol


----------



## pfccrider

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 24 2007, 07:08 AM~7761141
> *i have a hard top frame , if your wrapping it  , you should do a hardtop frame ...
> *


.


you've got a pm thanks


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 24 2007, 10:14 AM~7761163
> *im gonna flood the US ,,,, i got a hook up with mac 10 also , my boy jd knows him ... i need them cds asap , ,,,,,, ive herd the pitbull and westside songs today like 5 times each , i let my brother borrow the cd to let his friends hear it , i had to get my fix lol
> *



It's like Crack. :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

count me in on a cd heard it this weekend and loved it


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Apr 24 2007, 11:46 AM~7762409
> *count me in on a cd heard it this weekend and loved it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

HEARD THE SONG OVER AT BRENTS, FUCKIN BAD ASS!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

HEARD THE SONG OVER AT BRENTS, FUCKIN BAD ASS!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup ladies


----------



## Team CCE

don't forget my copy Brent :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 24 2007, 12:52 PM~7762441
> *HEARD THE SONG OVER AT BRENTS,  FUCKIN BAD ASS!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2. When Brent first told me the idea, I was like it sounds cool :cheesy: . Then you hear the finished product. *Straight FYAH!!!*I'm waiting for someone to sell it or upload it.


----------



## WSL63

:0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 24 2007, 05:42 PM~7764549
> *don't forget my copy Brent  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 can I have a copy :cheesy:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 24 2007, 09:57 PM~7766020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


Wheres the tunes??


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 24 2007, 06:36 PM~7765304
> *X2. When Brent first told me the idea, I was like it sounds cool :cheesy: .  Then you hear the finished product. Straight FYAH!!!I'm waiting for someone to sell it or upload it.
> *



Actually what you heard was not completely mixed and mastered..it sounds even better now!!!!..I'm in the lab right now doing the mastering...get with me or Brent and we can ship it to you, if you can't get it from him directly!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Apr 24 2007, 07:27 PM~7766309
> *Actually what you heard was not completely mixed and mastered..it sounds even better now!!!!..I'm in the lab right now doing the mastering...get with me or Brent and we can ship it to you, if you can't get it from him directly!!! :thumbsup:
> *


I'll buy one. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

so are they just beats??? maybe im missing sumtn here???


----------



## Sixty34me

it's whole songs. Talking about smashing bumper, 13s and 520s just all kinds of good lowrideing style shit!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 24 2007, 09:03 PM~7766671
> *so are they just beats??? maybe im missing sumtn here???
> *



Nah...I haven't posted it yet...I'm workin on a lil sampler to post up...I'll be done with it here in a minute!!!


----------



## Chevillacs

oh ok lol, the beats sound nice but i wanna hear that "ryder music"


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 24 2007, 08:19 PM~7766816
> *it's whole songs. Talking about smashing bumper, 13s and 520s just all kinds of good lowrideing style shit!
> *


it's BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 25 2007, 05:19 AM~7766816
> *it's whole songs. Talking about smashing bumper, 13s and 520s just all kinds of good lowrideing style shit!
> *


if you have a lowrider you'll want this cd , pretty much the whole thing is about 13s , chrome , paint , hittin bumper , 3 wheelin ect ... mentions all types of cars , g-bodies , impalas , has a whole song about caddys ..

also mentions a few carclubs  

really is the best lowriding cd out , thats why its named MUSIC TO RIDE TO , BTS put it the fuck down on this one ! :0


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 25 2007, 08:18 AM~7768919
> *if you have a lowrider you'll want this cd , pretty much the whole thing is about 13s , chrome , paint , hittin bumper , 3 wheelin ect ... mentions all types of cars , g-bodies , impalas , has a whole song about caddys ..
> 
> also mentions a few carclubs
> 
> really is the best lowriding cd out , thats why its named  MUSIC TO RIDE TO , BTS  put it the fuck down on this one ! :0
> *



I just got the sampler posted...check out the myspace page Music to Ride to Vol.1 sampler


----------



## big pimpin

"I'm riding on three 13s..." :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 19 2007, 08:14 PM~7731470
> *S-10 FRAME WE DID THIS WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You feel it necessary to remove the body mounts or just plate around them?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Apr 25 2007, 08:32 AM~7769007
> *I just got the sampler posted...check out the myspace page Music to Ride to Vol.1 sampler
> *


This CD Sucks...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 25 2007, 09:44 AM~7769535
> *This CD Sucks...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That is not a good promotional tactic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 25 2007, 05:38 PM~7769484
> *You feel it necessary to remove the body mounts or just plate around them?
> *


i didnt remove them ,i sliced up the sides and went through them .. yes , i think it is better , and looks better , you also dont have to worry about putting them back in the same place ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 25 2007, 09:18 AM~7768919
> *if you have a lowrider you'll want this cd , pretty much the whole thing is about 13s , chrome , paint , hittin bumper , 3 wheelin ect ... mentions all types of cars , g-bodies , impalas  has a whole song about caddys ..also mentions a few carclubs  really is the best lowriding cd out , thats why its named  MUSIC TO RIDE TO , BTS  put it the fuck down on this one ! :0
> *


:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Apr 25 2007, 04:32 PM~7769007
> *I just got the sampler posted...check out the myspace page url]
> *http://www.myspace.com/btsproductions Music to Ride to Vol.1 sampler[/[/color




sample is cool :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup brent


----------



## showandgo

how come i dont have a cd? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

sup bob , stop over sometime homie ....


jimmy , you dont have a cd player , we arent putting it on 8 track ....lol


----------



## JasonJ

Im still bumpin that FLEXX tape that Pondo was passing out a few years back! :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

Send one up here to C Town.


----------



## Dolle

let me know when you get some cd Brent I want to ride over and get one


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Pitbull hydraulics & record sales LOL


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I want one too!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Apr 26 2007, 12:29 PM~7778290
> *I want one too!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Mark

i want this cd, write me down on that!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2007, 06:59 AM~7776890
> *Im still bumpin that FLEXX tape that Pondo was passing out a few years back!  :biggrin:
> *


Hey I just took that out of my tape deck the other day! Riders be fat, sun moved up, sittin on d's baby super clean!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 26 2007, 06:43 AM~7776825
> *sup bob , stop over sometime homie ....
> jimmy , you dont have a cd player , we arent putting it on 8 track ....lol
> *


8 track shit homie i got a record player homie its a 59 lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'd like one too


----------



## Sixty34me

hey brent a guy is looking to buy my Impala and he want's to juice it right after so I told him to go to you with it while it's still in town


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Apr 25 2007, 08:32 AM~7769007
> *I just got the sampler posted...check out the myspace page Music to Ride to Vol.1 sampler
> *


THATS A BADD ASS CD HOMIE WERE CAN GET AHOLD OF ONE


----------



## 187_Regal

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 27 2007, 03:45 AM~7781771
> *hey brent a guy is looking to buy my Impala and he want's to juice it right after so I told him to go to you with it while it's still in town
> *


i talked to him last night :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 27 2007, 05:19 AM~7782514
> *THATS A BADD ASS CD HOMIE  WERE CAN GET AHOLD OF ONE
> *


me or dr.tre


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 27 2007, 04:57 PM~7787981
> *i talked to him last night :thumbsup:
> *


No shit, he must really be serious. If he does buy it and juice's it with ya, you need to call me when it's done. You know I always wanted it juiced. I want to see it :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## WSL63

CD's are at Brents.......... :thumbsup: $10.00 each....... Worth every penny i have never heard this many hotttttttttt LOWRIDER tracks...


----------



## 187_Regal

got mine and lovin it!!!!!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 24 2007, 07:57 PM~7766020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *



If you can't pick one up from Brent, hit me up on a pm and I'll give you my email and paypal info... $10.00 at Brent's or $13.00 shipped to your door!!! I hope those that have it already are enjoying it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 29 2007, 08:44 AM~7795794
> *got mine and lovin it!!!!!
> *



Glad to hear it homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## 64sure

:biggrin:


----------



## 64sure

click on my 64 take a look :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## ~~RED~~

whats up everybody! the CD is good,......... buy it! :biggrin: whats up Todd Im loveing the cd brother!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Apr 30 2007, 08:16 PM~7806912
> *whats up everybody! the CD is good,......... buy it! :biggrin: whats up Todd Im loveing the cd brother!
> *



Thanks homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 1 2007, 12:28 PM~7811592
> *TTT
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

Brent, I got them shits in the mail for you.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 29 2007, 08:28 PM~7798406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

I heard there might be a Down IV Life shout out on one of them there tracks, is that so?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 3 2007, 12:15 AM~7823972
> *I heard there might be a Down IV Life shout out on one of them there tracks, is that so?
> *


it is true :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 2 2007, 10:15 PM~7823972
> *I heard there might be a Down IV Life shout out on one of them there tracks, is that so?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

That shits got some BEATS!!!!!!!!!! Epicenter does the tracks wonders too.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 29 2007, 07:28 PM~7798406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J-Low

SomosunO Ill Mil Chapter
I would like to see some pics of your set ups
Would like to try somthing new and different. I got a 94 cad big body. How much for a set up for that? 
Extended and rapped a arms and power balls prices also. Hit me up at [email protected].


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by J-Low_@May 3 2007, 04:55 PM~7829337
> *SomosunO Ill Mil Chapter
> I would like to see some pics of your set ups
> Would like to try somthing new and different. I got a 94 cad big body. How much for a set up for that?
> Extended and rapped a arms and power balls prices also. Hit me up at [email protected].
> *


head to his website www.pitbullhydraulics.com and see some


----------



## tofnlow

my cd came today cant stop listening to it


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@May 3 2007, 06:50 PM~7829608
> *my cd came today cant stop listening to it
> *


 :thumbsup: Glad you like it homie!!!


----------



## timdog57

I need one, but haven't had time to make it to Brent's


----------



## big pimpin

"Front end hanging, back bumper banging".......oh that song is the shit! Got me throwing "four fingers up two twisted in the middddllllee". :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 4 2007, 07:18 AM~7833074
> *"Front end hanging, back bumper banging".......oh that song is the shit!  Got me throwing "four fingers up two twisted in the middddllllee".  :biggrin:
> *


"One pump, two pump, three pump four,three licks of my switch my bumper's on the floor" :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 4 2007, 09:18 AM~7833074
> *"Front end hanging, back bumper banging".......oh that song is the shit!  Got me throwing "four fingers up two twisted in the middddllllee".  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

TTT


----------



## Big Doe

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin: x2


----------



## Sexykuta

yo can someone upload the torrent?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@May 2 2007, 04:25 PM~7817569
> *Brent, I got them shits in the mail for you.
> *


be sending you those shits tomorrow , sorry for the delay :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

Hey brent can you Pm me a price of a two pump kit not installed. That guy I brought over that had the rearend questions just got him a 83 coupe and is wanting a kit.


----------



## D4LWoode

ah shit,


The new CD is hitting


----------



## PITBULL

BTS , put it down


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2007, 09:51 PM~7620818
> *hey dee , heres them shits from the side ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , car is a long way from done , lots of details left to do ..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Sup Brent...everyone...just droppin by!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I don't drink n drive cause d.u.i.s are pricey, I smoke tha lime green and sip a cherry icee... 

Mark Rose BTS DUB S!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm ridin' on 3 - thirteeeeennnnnnsssssss


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2007, 09:51 PM~7620818
> *hey dee , heres them shits from the side ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , car is a long way from done , lots of details left to do ..
> *


 that fucken beautiumusss


----------



## Big Doe

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Hi! :wave:


----------



## Sixty34me

Hey Brent they posted up pics of your dads elco article in Lrm in the topic Old Pics in Lowrider general.


----------



## PITBULL

cool ill check it


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 11 2007, 09:31 PM~7885638
> *cool ill check it
> *


Man you lucky... I sold my Lincoln today. Ive been wanting to pull up in the drive way and swang it on ya. lol :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

man thats dirty , gonna hit a man while hes down ... lol

why you sell it , find something else ?


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 11 2007, 09:48 PM~7885761
> *man thats dirty , gonna hit a man while hes down ... lol
> 
> why you sell it , find something else ?
> *


No...I just didnt want it anymore. It was a ford. :cheesy: 

Ive been needing to come by and talk to ya about a few things. It just seems like everytime Im out that way its too late. Ill try again next time I go to Reds with Jeff.


----------



## KADILAKIN




----------



## p-funckimpala

you like using "them shits" huh brent. where did you get that quote from. lol.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 11 2007, 08:48 PM~7885761
> *man thats dirty , gonna hit a man while hes down ... lol
> 
> why you sell it , find something else ?
> *


HE SOLD IT TO "BIG COUNTRY" DENNIS, THE GUY THATS PAINTING MY LAC PROJECT! WERE TRYING TO BRING THE SCENE BACK DOWN HERE AGAIN!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 11 2007, 06:50 PM~7885770
> *No...I just didnt want it anymore. It was a ford.  :cheesy:
> 
> Ive been needing to come by and talk to ya about a few things. It just seems like everytime Im out that way its too late. Ill try again next time I go to Reds with Jeff.
> *


Just don't stop by this Tuesday, Idol is on. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@May 12 2007, 10:02 PM~7891335
> *Just don't stop by this Tuesday, Idol is on. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Brent, I will be sending you something this week!!!!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYVauChG_aE


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@May 13 2007, 04:59 PM~7894579
> *Brent, I will be sending you something this week!!!!
> *


Sent it out today, you should get it in a few days! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@May 13 2007, 04:34 AM~7891212
> *you like using "them shits" huh brent. where did you get that quote from. lol.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 13 2007, 06:47 PM~7895305
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYVauChG_aE
> *


That shit is pretty damn funny.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 14 2007, 09:14 PM~7903748
> *That shit is pretty damn funny.
> *


So you got it working again?? :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs

Wsup Brent! Hey homie you got any Cadillac fleetwood frames??? Just picked this up and you know what type of frame it needs!  ptbull baby


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 15 2007, 01:02 AM~7905901
> *Wsup Brent! Hey homie you got any Cadillac fleetwood frames??? Just picked this up and you know what type of frame it needs!   ptbull baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Same here, hom"I"e!


----------



## OVERTIME

Congratulations to Armando for getting his Pitbull set-up in the Hydraulic section of Lowrider. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@May 15 2007, 02:49 PM~7910007
> *Congratulations to Armando for getting his Pitbull set-up in the Hydraulic section of Lowrider. :thumbsup:
> *


No shit! Thats kool, Armando is a kool guy.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 15 2007, 08:02 AM~7905901
> *Wsup Brent! Hey homie you got any Cadillac fleetwood frames??? Just picked this up and you know what type of frame it needs!   ptbull baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i,ve got 3 of them here :biggrin: 

call me, if you wana do it ...


----------



## Choche

Is thier 6in cylinders with 3 o-rings and how much


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres a pic of the wagon setup, hit 36 single pump, but front ends fucked up , will be on bumper very soon :biggrin: , hardline hopper :biggrin: , check out the 3/4 inch line to the front :0


----------



## Sixty34me

look's good man


----------



## jusblaze

ttt


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@May 16 2007, 02:44 PM~7917501
> *heres a pic of the wagon setup, hit 36 single pump, but front ends fucked up ,  will be on bumper very soon :biggrin: , hardline hopper :biggrin: , check out the 3/4 inch line to the front :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I GOT PITBUUUULLLL IN THE (back of a wagon)!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

mayne ,,, your hoppin with a show setup :0 

why you got 4 squares with only 3 pumps ?  lol :biggrin: 

looking good jason


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks bro, look at those pitts :biggrin: :biggrinh and just had the super dutys layin around, had to do something with them :biggrin: jk, lol


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@May 16 2007, 06:09 PM~7919184
> *thanks bro, look at those pitts :biggrin:  :biggrinh and just had the super dutys layin around, had to do something with them :biggrin: jk, lol
> *


well if they were just laying around I'm always open for donations :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

what up brent.. my lincoln is almost ready to show off them pits..


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@May 16 2007, 03:44 PM~7917501
> *heres a pic of the wagon setup, hit 36 single pump, but front ends fucked up ,  will be on bumper very soon :biggrin: , hardline hopper :biggrin: , check out the 3/4 inch line to the front :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that looks good hope mine looks half as good with the pits in the trunk


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks homie, hope to have some more pics up soon, need some hardline hit us up


----------



## Sixty34me

Hey Brent you going to be home this weekend? The wife's outta town and I am needing to do something to kill time, so If your home I'd like to come by and chill, work or anything.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 18 2007, 08:27 PM~7930970
> *what up brent.. my lincoln is almost ready to show off them pits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit , i didnt know you was doing it like that , looks like its ready for some action  

im sending you and camel something in the mail


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 18 2007, 07:48 PM~7933077
> *oh shit , i didnt know you was doing it like that , looks like its ready for some action
> 
> im sending you and camel something in the mail
> *


cool..thanks brent..and hell ya..we tryin to do big things..


----------



## JRO

What it do?! :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 18 2007, 10:06 PM~7933777
> *What it do?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 18 2007, 01:27 PM~7930970
> *what up brent.. my lincoln is almost ready to show off them pits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT TONY, THATS GOT A MEAN STANCE. WHAT IT DO LUX :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 18 2007, 05:35 PM~7932703
> *Hey Brent you going to be home this weekend? The wife's outta town and...
> *


I wouldnt know personally, but i bet this is how most gay pornos begin... :


----------



## Royalty

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 19 2007, 11:42 AM~7936094
> *I wouldnt know personally, but i bet this is how most  gay pornos begin...  :
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 18 2007, 07:48 PM~7933077
> *oh shit , i didnt know you was doing it like that , looks like its ready for some action
> 
> im sending you and camel something in the mail
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 19 2007, 09:42 AM~7936094
> *I wouldnt know personally, but i bet this is how most  gay pornos begin...  :
> *


now thats just wrong


----------



## JasonJ

I dunno man.... last time i saw Brent he was hanging his naked hairy ass out of a window. It was a full moon that night. :happysad:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looking for members.......DownTheBlockMini'z


----------



## CAMEL

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+May 18 2007, 07:48 PM~7933077-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit , i didnt know you was doing it like that , looks like its ready for some action
> 
> im sending you and camel something in the mail
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks brent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOE-KNEE_@May 18 2007, 10:04 PM~7933762
> *cool..thanks brent..and hell ya..we tryin to do big things..
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 22 2007, 07:50 AM~7954365
> *Looking for members.......DownTheBlockMini'z
> *


Brents dog has a mullet.............. :thumbsup:...... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

armando got a nice page in the new lrm :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 23 2007, 01:37 PM~7962809
> *armando got a nice page in the new lrm :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

"bout to do a dam back flip" :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 23 2007, 10:37 AM~7962809
> *armando got a nice page in the new lrm :biggrin:
> *


Armandos set up looks bad ass! Hey Brent is his car coming to Louisville anytime soon? Cuz I want to see it in person.


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## CAMEL

hey brent i got those cd's thanks bro 
me likey


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 23 2007, 10:44 PM~7964165
> *"bout to do a dam back flip" :biggrin:
> *


''you can call me the chrome flow master'' BTS


----------



## Sixty34me

"just some chrome on my feet, a-arms, and sway bar"


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 24 2007, 07:52 PM~7972840
> *''you can call me the chrome flow master'' BTS
> *


 :0 AWWWW SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@May 16 2007, 04:44 PM~7917501
> *heres a pic of the wagon setup, hit 36 single pump, but front ends fucked up ,  will be on bumper very soon :biggrin: , hardline hopper :biggrin: , check out the 3/4 inch line to the front :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, will it be at some indiana shows this summer?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 25 2007, 12:37 AM~7975409
> *nice, will it be at some indiana shows this summer?
> *


I seen that set up in person VERY nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 25 2007, 12:37 AM~7975409
> *nice, will it be at some indiana shows this summer?
> *


yes sir


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 25 2007, 10:58 AM~7977519
> *I seen that set up in person VERY nice. :thumbsup:
> *


next time you see it, it will be on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

:wave:


----------



## Maverick

Gonna hit you up Brent. Pitbull goin in my trunk.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 27 2007, 10:30 AM~7987240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna hit you up Brent. Pitbull goin in my trunk.
> *


"He ain't braggin', just tellin you how it is..."


DAYUM, baller. :0


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 27 2007, 10:05 AM~7987327
> *"He ain't braggin', just tellin you how it is..."
> DAYUM, baller.  :0
> *


lol what up bro. You still got the regal?


----------



## biglucke

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 27 2007, 10:30 AM~7987240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna hit you up Brent. Pitbull goin in my trunk.
> *


dammn homie is that now risiding in ark :biggrin: ? hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 27 2007, 03:30 PM~7987240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna hit you up Brent. Pitbull goin in my trunk.
> *



NICE!


----------



## Big Worm

I really haven't paid much attention to this thread but when is Brent (Pitbull Hydraulics) gonna start touring the WestCoast , anytime soon ? :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@May 27 2007, 11:47 PM~7990099
> *I really haven't paid much attention to this thread but when is Brent (Pitbull Hydraulics) gonna start touring the WestCoast , anytime soon ?  :biggrin:
> *


The cars he has worked on are from all over. Isnt that enough touring? :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

Just go look at Armando's 59 that touring the west cost.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 27 2007, 05:30 PM~7987240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna hit you up Brent. Pitbull goin in my trunk.
> *


would be cool to see some PITBULL in that trunk ,,, love that car !


----------



## CAMEL

just stopping to say whats up


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 27 2007, 09:30 AM~7987240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna hit you up Brent. Pitbull goin in my trunk.
> *



Clean!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

To The motherfuckin Top!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@May 28 2007, 05:47 AM~7990099
> *I really haven't paid much attention to this thread but when is Brent (Pitbull Hydraulics) gonna start touring the WestCoast , anytime soon ?  :biggrin:
> *


ive got cars and parts all over the USA ,, i dont need to tour , i have nothing to prove ... the people that use our parts and the parts themselves represent PITBULL HYDRAULICS , it dont get any better than that to me ..... 

CHECK OUT THE NEW LOWRIDER mag , westcoast car , juiced in the midwest , i think that says alot :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 30 2007, 10:14 AM~8007697
> *ive got cars and parts all over the USA ,, i dont need to tour , i have nothing to prove ... the people that use our parts and the parts themselves  represent PITBULL HYDRAULICS , it dont get any better than that to me .....
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW LOWRIDER mag , westcoast car , juiced in the midwest , i think that says alot :biggrin:
> *


your doing some good work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 30 2007, 11:14 AM~8007697
> *ive got cars and parts all over the USA ,, i dont need to tour , i have nothing to prove ... the people that use our parts and the parts themselves  represent PITBULL HYDRAULICS , it dont get any better than that to me .....
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW LOWRIDER mag , westcoast car , juiced in the midwest , i think that says alot :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 30 2007, 12:14 PM~8007697
> *ive got cars and parts all over the USA ,, i dont need to tour , i have nothing to prove ... the people that use our parts and the parts themselves  represent PITBULL HYDRAULICS , it dont get any better than that to me .....
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW LOWRIDER mag , westcoast car , juiced in the midwest , i think that says alot :biggrin:
> *



AND...what hydraulic company has a CD??? :biggrin: :dunno: :worship:


----------



## OGJordan

^^Red's has a record


----------



## bucky

what up brent ????


----------



## PITBULL

Hey Bean Heres those pics I said I'd post for ya


----------



## IN YA MOUF

you got a pm homie...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@May 31 2007, 01:30 AM~8010109
> *AND...what hydraulic company has a CD??? :biggrin:                                                                                                            :dunno:                                              :worship:
> *


CANT NOBODY :nono: , fuck with MUSIC TO RIDE TOO CD ... GOT THAT ON LOCK FO SHO ! ...... if you dont have it your missing out bigtime !


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 30 2007, 07:53 PM~8011021
> *CANT NOBODY :nono: , fuck with  MUSIC TO RIDE TOO CD ... GOT THAT ON LOCK FO SHO ! ...... if you dont have it your missing out bigtime !
> *


yeah the sample sounds great. "I'm ridin on 3 thirteens!!!"..love that..


----------



## PITBULL

man bro , you should hear the whole pitbull song ... 3 13s is bad ass , but the W song isnt on the sample ,,, you need to hear that ,... the sampler doesnt play even half the songs , and you only hear pieces of them ,, you can tell these guys own lowriders for sure ,, BTS ...


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 30 2007, 08:06 PM~8011135
> *man bro , you should hear the whole pitbull song ... 3 13s is bad ass ,  but the W song isnt on the sample ,,, you need to hear that ,... the sampler doesnt play even half the songs , and you only hear pieces of them ,, you can tell these guys own lowriders for sure ,, BTS ...
> *


Nice..I'll take one with my setup  Sending PM..


----------



## ~~RED~~

whats up !


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 30 2007, 08:43 PM~8010941
> *Hey Bean Heres those pics I said I'd post for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Guest

Does any one have pics from that Baby Blue Thunderbird that Pitbull did. The trunk, The rear, and front. Want info for mine???????????


----------



## PITBULL

my buddy Jamie in KC did that one ,, i ll call him and see if he has any more pics of it

did you click on the picture of it on my website ?


----------



## Guest

Yeah I did. I saw the trunk. But I want to see the rear since its a ford. The Springs are different and did you guys use the same location or a custom mounting points, The front is almost the same as a chevy.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 30 2007, 02:14 PM~8007697
> *ive got cars and parts all over the USA ,, i dont need to tour , i have nothing to prove ... the people that use our parts and the parts themselves  represent PITBULL HYDRAULICS , it dont get any better than that to me .....
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW LOWRIDER mag , westcoast car , juiced in the midwest , i think that says alot :biggrin:*



X A MILLION


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Stoppin by to say whudup!


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@May 27 2007, 08:47 PM~7990099
> *I really haven't paid much attention to this thread but when is Brent (Pitbull Hydraulics) gonna start touring the WestCoast , anytime soon ?  :biggrin:
> *



He do pretty good :biggrin: He did this, not only parts he does a hell of a frame


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 30 2007, 07:18 PM~8010742
> *^^Red's has a record
> *



But they ain't MID-WEST!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre+May 30 2007, 06:30 PM~8010109-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND...what hydraulic company has a CD??? :biggrin:                                                                                                            :dunno:                                              :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 08:18 PM~8010742
> *^^Red's has a record
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dr. Tre_@May 31 2007, 03:30 PM~8016514
> *But they ain't MID-WEST!!! :biggrin:
> *



I didn't say they were midwest, just criminals :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 31 2007, 03:44 PM~8016636
> *I didn't say they were midwest, just criminals :biggrin:
> *


LOL. Americas Most Wanted...


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Do you have any 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood frames that are already reinforced? 
IF so how much would that cost?

Thanks


----------



## Stickz




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 2 2007, 11:19 PM~8029086
> *Do you have any 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood frames that are already reinforced?
> IF so how much would that cost?
> 
> Thanks
> *


yep , 2500 to wrap it


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 4 2007, 06:53 PM~8041715
> *yep , 2500 to wrap it
> *


Yes get the frame wrap for the 96, I'd like to see how it'd look :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

HAHAHAHAHA saw this again and i just had to post it.,.....LOL


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, mikes73



SUP MIKE!!!!!!!


----------



## crackers63

hey pitbull just letting u know your guys old 63 is in good hands :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 4 2007, 10:02 PM~8042197
> *hey pitbull just letting u know your guys old 63 is in good hands  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 4 2007, 10:02 PM~8042197
> *hey pitbull just letting u know your guys old 63 is in good hands  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've been watching the build that fuker is nice and to think my buddy was going to buy it a few years ago and put 20's and 18's on it I'm glad you got it and not him


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 4 2007, 09:02 PM~8042197
> *hey pitbull just letting u know your guys old 63 is in good hands  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats how GOODTIMES VEGAS DO THINGS


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 4 2007, 08:02 PM~8042197
> *hey pitbull just letting u know your guys old 63 is in good hands  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had that car for about a month should of kept it


----------



## CAMEL

yo brent whats the deal i still havent gotten my shit bro :angry:


----------



## PITBULL

dude , you know fedex fucked it up , not us , i gave you the tracking #s on all 5 boxes , so you know we shipped , i cant help it if they lose a box , and tear one open and parts fall out , it was insured ,, we have it under control , you'll be getting everything , DONT WORRY ....


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 5 2007, 05:02 AM~8042197
> *hey pitbull just letting u know your guys old 63 is in good hands  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i can see that ,, WOW


----------



## PITBULL

pics for drasticbean ,, its not done , just progress pics he wanted






















crossmember shaved ,, ,,, chris ponder would call it a chicken frame , cause it has no lips ,, lol


----------



## indyzmosthated

Finally had time to listen to the cd. Its damn good. I might have to get another copy


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 6 2007, 09:30 PM~8056269
> *Finally had time to listen to the cd.  Its damn good.  I might have to get another copy
> *


Somebody upload that CD on here so I could download it....







LOL :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*dam... i didnt want everyone to know..........dam............*





















 .......looks great ...


----------



## abel




----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 6 2007, 08:23 PM~8056217
> *pics for drasticbean ,, its not done , just progress pics he wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossmember shaved ,, ,,, chris ponder would call it a chicken frame , cause it has no lips ,, lol
> *



Thats classic CP right there!!! :roflmao:


----------



## cm 1964

Hey Brent while your at it you should "clip the chin".


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 27 2007, 11:30 AM~7987240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna hit you up Brent. Pitbull goin in my trunk.
> *


i didnt know u had that :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Brent, I will see you in a little bit man, I am getting ready to roll out!


----------



## CAMEL

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 6 2007, 07:40 PM~8055609
> *dude , you know fedex fucked it up , not us , i gave you the tracking #s on all 5 boxes , so you know we shipped , i cant help it if they lose a box , and tear one open and parts fall out , it was insured ,,  we have it under control , you'll be getting everything , DONT WORRY ....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

we are having a sale on FULLY WRAPPED frames , so if your serious ( got cash now ) , and want it done the ALL the way and very clean , give us a ring , we have the quickest turn around time and keep most GM in stock ...

if your wanting stress points only , WE WONT DO IT , its a waste of your money , and a waste of our time ....


----------



## Dolle

how much to do just the arches on my 2000 camry I want to run four pumps pm me and let me know


----------



## ICECOLD63

So what do you charge just for the arches??? :dunno:


----------



## ICECOLD63

what do the arches cost to have done??


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 7 2007, 10:28 PM~8063381
> *what do the arches  cost to have done??
> *


I wish he would let me know I want to hop my camry I think the arches will be enough :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


whats been up eddie how's the 63 doin


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 7 2007, 09:53 PM~8063149
> *we are having a sale on FULLY WRAPPED frames , so if your serious ( got cash now ) ,  and want it done the ALL the way and very clean , give us a ring , we have the quickest turn around time and keep most GM in stock  ...
> 
> if your wanting stress points only , WE WONT DO IT , its a waste of your money , and a waste  of our time ....
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ANOTHER COUPE FRAME......... seriously  :cheesy: ttt


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 8 2007, 01:15 AM~8064127
> *HOW MUCH FOR ANOTHER COUPE FRAME......... seriously    :cheesy:  ttt
> *


You dont need a frame for bags ***! :0 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 7 2007, 07:53 PM~8063149
> *we are having a sale on FULLY WRAPPED frames , so if your serious ( got cash now ) ,  and want it done the ALL the way and very clean , give us a ring , we have the quickest turn around time and keep most GM in stock  ...
> 
> if your wanting stress points only , WE WONT DO IT , its a waste of your money , and a waste  of our time ....
> *


You sound like my little buddy Augie from Lugos he wont do band aides full frame are nothing :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2007, 12:40 AM~8064261
> *You dont need a frame for bags ***!  :0  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 ARE YOU SERIOUS???????? I THOUGHT EVERYONE WITH BAGGED RIDES NEEDED A WRAPPED FRAME :0 :biggrin: : :rofl:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 7 2007, 07:53 PM~8063149
> *we are having a sale on FULLY WRAPPED frames , so if your serious ( got cash now ) ,  and want it done the ALL the way and very clean , give us a ring , we have the quickest turn around time and keep most GM in stock  ...
> 
> if your wanting stress points only , WE WONT DO IT , its a waste of your money , and a waste  of our time ....
> *



How much just for my crossmember ? :biggrin: 

J/K, come on and get Blue Monday and take it to Tulsa and Houston.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 7 2007, 10:53 PM~8063149
> *we are having a sale on FULLY WRAPPED frames , so if your serious ( got cash now ) ,  and want it done the ALL the way and very clean , give us a ring , we have the quickest turn around time and keep most GM in stock  ...
> 
> if your wanting stress points only , WE WONT DO IT , its a waste of your money , and a waste  of our time ....*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jun 8 2007, 12:38 PM~8064828
> *How much just for my crossmember ?  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K, come on and get Blue Monday and take it to Tulsa and Houston.
> *


ill pick that bad mofo up friday night big D , dont think im playing :0


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 9 2007, 08:19 AM~8071016
> *ill pick that bad mofo up friday night big D , dont think im playing  :0
> *


Pick it up, I'll see you in Tulas! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

don't think you venture out of the hydraulic section much so I thought I would post some pics here for you it was a turning point in the build today when the car got to see the light of day after a year and a half in the garage


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^oooooooooooohhhh , shit ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 7 2007, 10:53 PM~8063149
> *we are having a sale on FULLY WRAPPED frames , so if your serious ( got cash now ) ,  and want it done the ALL the way and very clean , give us a ring , we have the quickest turn around time and keep most GM in stock  ...
> 
> if your wanting stress points only , WE WONT DO IT , its a waste of your money , and a waste  of our time ....
> *


So what's the ticket for one of them bad boys??


----------



## coco73chev

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 08:04 PM~8073949
> *don't think you venture out of the hydraulic section much so I thought I would post some pics here for you it was a turning point in the build today when the car got to see the light of day after a year and a half in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ooouuuugghhhhhhh that loook so fuckin sweet


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 7 2007, 10:49 PM~8063566
> *I wish he would let me know I want to hop my camry I think the arches will be enough  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> whats been up eddie how's the 63 doin
> *


wazup????? me and the 63 are just chillin.......I see your 64 is looking bad ass!!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 10 2007, 10:59 PM~8078824
> *wazup?????  me and the 63 are just chillin.......I see your 64 is looking bad ass!!
> *


You got it in the bubble?? :0


----------



## CP

thanks for the hookup brent, good to see you today!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 10 2007, 09:59 PM~8078824
> *wazup?????  me and the 63 are just chillin.......I see your 64 is looking bad ass!!
> *


cool hope to see you at some show next year


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 7 2007, 07:53 PM~8063149
> *we are having a sale on FULLY WRAPPED frames , so if your serious ( got cash now ) ,  and want it done the ALL the way and very clean , give us a ring , we have the quickest turn around time and keep most GM in stock  ...
> 
> if your wanting stress points only , WE WONT DO IT , its a waste of your money , and a waste  of our time ....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickPretty

63 Impala, how much?


----------



## Az Lowrider

how much $ for a g body frame?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 11:04 PM~8073949
> *don't think you venture out of the hydraulic section much so I thought I would post some pics here for you it was a turning point in the build today when the car got to see the light of day after a year and a half in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



got damb dolle that shit gave me goose bumps :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jun 11 2007, 03:56 PM~8084347
> *got damb dolle that shit gave me goose bumps  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it does give ya that weird tingly sensation don't it?


----------



## DerbycityDave

WHATZ UP BRO>>>>>>...LONG TIME NO HERE FROM.... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@Jun 11 2007, 11:19 PM~8083660
> *63 Impala, how much?
> *


 IF YOU GUYS ARE SERIOUS , GIVE US A RING


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jun 11 2007, 05:56 PM~8084347
> *got damb dolle that shit gave me goose bumps  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I've come a long way from the baby blue tempo :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 08:04 PM~8073949
> *don't think you venture out of the hydraulic section much so I thought I would post some pics here for you it was a turning point in the build today when the car got to see the light of day after a year and a half in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that pink caddy in the lower left corner cut ? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 11 2007, 06:32 PM~8084613
> *I've come a long way from the baby blue tempo :biggrin:
> *


Pics...... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 12 2007, 06:52 AM~8088083
> *Pics...... :biggrin:
> *



The tempo was nice .... for what it was :biggrin: but belive you me I have no room talking i had the blue LTD 2 with pink interior and no there are no pics LOL :biggrin: my my how fun it was to be young and broke.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jun 12 2007, 05:45 AM~8088074
> *Is that pink caddy in the lower left corner cut ? :biggrin:
> *


naw that's my daughters 55 chev pinheadred striped it she calls it her lolo :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 12 2007, 05:52 AM~8088083
> *Pics...... :biggrin:
> *


I got some I'll try and find them


----------



## Stickz

Yall still planning on comin down for the picnic?


----------



## PITBULL

oh yeah :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 13 2007, 08:19 AM~8095282
> *oh yeah :biggrin:
> *



How about now........change your mind yet? :cheesy: lol


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 10 2007, 10:06 PM~8078882
> *You got it in the bubble??  :0
> *


 :biggrin: no i took it out of the bubble.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 13 2007, 04:30 PM~8095592
> *How about now........change your mind yet?  :cheesy:  lol
> *


ill be there , if i have to come by myself ,,, you must be thinking of walt , lol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Whats up ther Mr. PITBULL? hows it swingin? :cheesy: 























I ment the 60 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 10:39 PM~8107554
> *Whats up ther Mr. PITBULL? hows it swingin? :cheesy:
> I ment the 60 :biggrin:
> *


I heard you two were a little queer!!! :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 15 2007, 06:28 AM~8107968
> *I heard you two were a little queer!!! :0
> *


 NONONONONONONNOONONONONONOOOOOOOOOOO ,,,,,,,, LOL




















BOB is a little though , ..j/k


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 14 2007, 10:28 PM~8107968
> *I heard you two were a little queer!!! :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## showandgo

you fools are crazy and i would have to say alittle queer. lolololol


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 15 2007, 06:22 AM~8109265
> *:scrutinize:
> *


"You know what I'm saying"


































:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 15 2007, 03:21 PM~8109529
> *you fools are crazy and i would have to say alittle queer. lolololol
> *


thats funny ,,, as soon as somebody starts with the queer talk ,, jimmy wants to be a part , im not suprised at all ,,, lol




cornfield3wheelin i still cant believe you would believe anything ryan says .. :biggrin:


----------



## juiced_64

[/quote]
love this car :thumbsup: looks good homie


----------



## juandik

i wanna know which one of you guys is holding .........his cup?


----------



## Dolle

>


love this car :thumbsup: looks good homie 
[/quote]
thanks bro it should be on the road soon :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 15 2007, 08:26 AM~8110042
> *thats funny ,,, as soon as somebody starts with the queer talk ,,  jimmy wants to be a part  , im not suprised at all ,,,  lol
> cornfield3wheelin i still cant believe you would believe anything ryan says .. :biggrin:
> *


i want my money from one of my he bitches. lol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Jimmy , Brent , queer? You mean like as in flaming? :0 Dont count me in on this one :barf:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2007, 09:17 PM~8118405
> *Jimmy , Brent , queer? You mean like as in  flaming? :0 Dont cont me in on this one :barf:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

ttt,,what it is Brent???


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 15 2007, 11:26 AM~8110042
> *thats funny ,,, as soon as somebody starts with the queer talk ,,  jimmy wants to be a part  , im not suprised at all ,,,  lol
> cornfield3wheelin i still cant believe you would believe anything ryan says .. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :ugh: 

















:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

how come brent is the only one touching someone :0


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 14 2007, 10:44 PM~8108113
> *NONONONONONONNOONONONONONOOOOOOOOOOO ,,,,,,,, LOL
> BOB is a little though , ..j/k
> *




Brent aint queer. His boyfriend is though.


----------



## PITBULL

mannnnnnnnnnnn , tulsa was off the hook


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 18 2007, 10:57 AM~8126691
> *mannnnnnnnnnnn , tulsa was off the hook
> *


and you forgot to get my money before you left..


----------



## 187_Regal

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, PITBULL, Spanky


Sup fellas? when did you all get back brent?


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 17 2007, 08:25 PM~8123757
> *how come brent is the only one touching someone :0
> *



dont try to doin any work at his house either....if your leanin over to look at something you better make sure he is not behind you.......i dont know who is worse him or juandik........LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:0


> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 18 2007, 10:13 AM~8126799
> *dont try to doin any work at his house either....if your leanin over to look at something you better make sure he is not behind you.......i dont know who is worse him or juandik........LOL
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2007, 09:17 PM~8118405
> *Jimmy , Brent , queer? You mean like as in  flaming? :0 Dont get my hopes up on this one :barf:
> *



:uh:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 18 2007, 01:13 PM~8126799
> *dont try to doin any work at his house either....if your leanin over to look at something you better make sure he is not behind you.......i dont know who is worse him or juandik........LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: bubble up ninja!


----------



## 187_Regal

im staying the fuck away from you at showdown....gotta protect that sweet virgin ass of mine....LOL


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 18 2007, 06:11 PM~8129323
> *:uh:
> *


Thats not what I said!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 18 2007, 09:57 AM~8126691
> *mannnnnnnnnnnn , tulsa was off the hook
> *


I GUESS I WILL HAVE TO MAKE A THEFT REPORT ON MY GAMIN 
















J/K

I WILL BE MAKING THAT TRIP NEXT YEAR WITH YOU GUYS 






TELL WALT TO LET ME NO WHEN HE IS READY FOR ME TO PICK UP THE BLACK 63 




GIVE ME A PRICE :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 09:53 PM~8130512
> *Thats not what I said!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

Yes i must confess Tulsa was a lovin time, I learned why Black folks dont drink white boys alcohol. . Good Times...... All but the full moon on the way home :scrutinize:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 19 2007, 07:50 AM~8132209
> *I GUESS I WILL HAVE TO MAKE A THEFT REPORT ON MY GAMIN
> J/K
> 
> I WILL BE MAKING THAT TRIP NEXT YEAR WITH YOU GUYS
> TELL WALT TO LET ME NO WHEN HE IS READY FOR ME TO PICK UP THE BLACK 63
> GIVE ME A  PRICE  :0
> *


 man john , thanks for loaning me your girl , shes the bomb ! 

that focking thing knows everything , got to get me one of those ,, thanks again bro


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Jun 20 2007, 04:32 AM~8137801
> *Yes i must confess Tulsa was a lovin time, I learned why Black folks dont drink white boys alcohol. . Good Times...... All but the full moon on the way home :scrutinize:
> *


that was a red bigfoot we picked up of the side the road ... lol


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 18 2007, 11:57 AM~8126691
> *mannnnnnnnnnnn , tulsa was off the hook
> *


I still don't know why you asked for a room with a kingsize bed and when there was three of you guys . You southern boyz sure are funny!! :0


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 20 2007, 12:15 AM~8139042
> *I still don't know why you asked for a room with a kingsize bed and when there was three of you guys .  You southern boyz sure are funny!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

~ Cant wait tell i get the money for a set of pitbulls~ seen them and there alsome lookin!!~ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 11:04 PM~8073949
> *don't think you venture out of the hydraulic section much so I thought I would post some pics here for you it was a turning point in the build today when the car got to see the light of day after a year and a half in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good!!!


----------



## Psta

Brent,How do I get a shirt?!


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 21 2007, 03:26 PM~8148839
> *Brent,How do I get a shirt?!
> *


I thought one came with my frame....Still waiting...  :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 21 2007, 01:28 PM~8148857
> *I thought one came with my frame....Still waiting...  :0
> *


I have two, but my fat ass can only wear one. Anyone wear a 3x?


----------



## ICECOLD63

Hey Brent whats the deal with your ass hangin out the window on the freeway???
What you didn't think I would hear about that??


----------



## HiLow63

:wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 21 2007, 03:28 PM~8148857
> *I thought one came with my frame....Still waiting...  :0
> *


me too,


hey brent i will trade you a micheal jackson t-shirt for one of yours! let me know if your interested!  

AHHEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 21 2007, 04:26 PM~8148839
> *Brent,How do I get a shirt?!
> *


I have been waiting on one for a year, and I even bought a car from him, damnit man I want a shirt or two!  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 21 2007, 11:43 PM~8152115
> *me too,
> hey brent i will trade you a micheal jackson t-shirt for one of yours!  let me know if your interested!
> 
> AHHEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DONT FORGET ........ HE MADE THRILLER!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 22 2007, 05:20 AM~8151503
> *Hey Brent whats the deal with your ass hangin out the window on the freeway???
> What you didn't think I would hear about that??
> *


that wasnt me , it was josh ,, i was driving ... lol


ill put an order in for some more shirts


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 21 2007, 11:57 PM~8152226
> *that wasnt me , it was josh ,, i was driving ... lol
> ill put an order in for some more shirts
> *


i wear a size 2x.... :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 21 2007, 04:50 PM~8148995
> *I have two, but my fat ass can only wear one. Anyone wear a 3x?
> *


Shit I would need a 5x. Id be a walking billboard for pitbull. lol


----------



## TWEEDY

I need to order a shirt and get that CD I've been hearin about...


----------



## WSL63

BRENT ORDER SHIRTS.............


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 21 2007, 11:43 PM~8152115
> *me too,
> hey brent i will trade you a micheal jackson t-shirt for one of yours!  let me know if your interested!
> 
> AHHEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 21 2007, 08:20 PM~8151503
> *Hey Brent whats the deal with your ass hangin out the window on the freeway???
> What you didn't think I would hear about that??
> *



I bet it had that hollow sound like when you hold a coke bottle out the window....LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 22 2007, 07:59 AM~8153264
> *I bet it had that hollow sound like when you hold a coke bottle out the window....LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 22 2007, 05:59 AM~8153264
> *I bet it had that hollow sound like when you hold a coke bottle out the window....LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 22 2007, 06:59 AM~8153264
> *I bet it had that hollow sound like when you hold a coke bottle out the window....LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 22 2007, 06:59 AM~8153264
> *I bet it had that hollow sound like when you hold a coke bottle out the window....LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

maybe now is the good time to do the J/K......LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 21 2007, 10:28 PM~8152454
> *Shit I would need a 5x. Id be a walking billboard for pitbull. lol
> *


I have a 4x that I wear alllll the time. The 3x got a little short for me.


----------



## CAMEL

hey brent can i get a shirt too 
:cheesy:


----------



## HiLow63

Sh!T I got a frame and a car from Brent does that mean I get 2 shirts? :biggrin: 
Do you also get a free sticker every time Monte pisses on ur leg? :angry:


----------



## toons




----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Jun 22 2007, 10:10 PM~8158445
> *Sh!T I got a frame and a car from Brent does that mean I get 2 shirts? :biggrin:
> Do you also get a free sticker every time Monte pisses on ur leg? :angry:
> *


or humps your leg


----------



## Spanky

I need a shirt...and you forgot to give me the cd..


----------



## ICECOLD63

I don't understand why you guys ain't got no shirts. Everytime I go down to Louisville Brent gives me a free shirt. I got like 83 shirts already.


----------



## Big Doe

Whats up Brent? Gary get started on that mural of Bert Reynolds yet?? :0


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 24 2007, 06:54 AM~8165125
> *Whats up Brent? Gary get started on that mural of Bert Reynolds yet??  :0
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

What up b............... took third with the 63 at this show up here this weekend :thumbsdown: I gotta lift her ASAP


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Jun 24 2007, 08:06 PM~8167804
> *What up b............... took third with the 63 at this show up here this weekend  :thumbsdown:  I gotta lift her ASAP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

how much for 2 of those end caps i see on your motors?


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 21 2007, 09:57 PM~8152226
> *that wasnt me , it was josh ,, i was driving ... lol
> ill put an order in for some more shirts
> *



Brent, order me one, I need a 5 extra medium


----------



## TOE-KNEE

pit bull #1.. tested out those pumps saturday.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

Brent call me when get some time.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 24 2007, 08:01 AM~8164309
> *I don't understand why you guys ain't got no shirts.  Everytime I go down to Louisville Brent gives me a free shirt.  I got like 83 shirts already.
> *


aw man , now im really gonna here shit ,, eddie , you know some of these guys are gonna believe that ...... you focker , lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 24 2007, 03:54 PM~8165125
> *Whats up Brent? Gary get started on that mural of Bert Reynolds yet??  :0
> *


 man that was crazy ,huh :barf: 

im getting my pizza to go , from now on ,lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 26 2007, 08:25 PM~8182182
> *man that was crazy ,huh :barf:
> 
> im getting my pizza to go , from now on ,lol
> *


I thought you did get it to go :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

a mural like that would look good with that custom liscense plate you were tellin me about....LOL


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Thanks for your time tonight Brent. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Westside Mint 76

Brent, just to let you all know, I talked with the manager at the hotel we are having the after party at and he is giving a discount for everyone going to the picnic. $49 a night plus tax. Just let them know you are with the car show/Picnic. They are kinda hard to understand (Arab). If you all have any trouble let me know, I will get it fixed.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 26 2007, 05:25 PM~8182182
> *man that was crazy ,huh :barf:
> 
> im getting my pizza to go , from now on ,lol
> *


There ain't no way I could sit in that room and eat, I'm not to sure what he was thinkin'. :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 28 2007, 11:04 AM~8193611
> *There ain't no way I could sit in that room and eat, I'm not to sure what he was thinkin'. :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


Brent couldn't take his eyes off of it :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 28 2007, 10:05 AM~8193618
> *Brent couldn't take his eyes off of it  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 28 2007, 08:05 AM~8193618
> *Brent couldn't take his eyes off of it  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

I think I have missed something that was funny


----------



## abel




----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 28 2007, 08:05 AM~8193618
> *Brent couldn't take his eyes off of it  :cheesy:
> *


you guys went down to Philly's and ait i take it lol


----------



## 187_Regal

TTT


----------



## CAMEL

thanks for the info brent :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Jun 30 2007, 01:31 AM~8206732
> *thanks for the info brent  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 64sure

whats up?


----------



## PITBULL

ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 26 2007, 07:23 PM~8182168
> *aw man , now im really gonna here shit ,, eddie , you know some of these guys are gonna believe that ...... you focker , lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

Brent save those rear cove moldings and that gas door trim for me, Ill get them at Southern Showdown. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

ttt


----------



## PITBULL

website has more video and pics ,, check it out ...

thanks Dan


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 6 2007, 10:13 AM~8247958
> *website has more video and pics ,, check it out ...
> 
> thanks  Dan
> *


looks great Brent


----------



## DerbycityDave

Brent had fun on the 3th Brother. :biggrin: thank for comeing


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Website looks good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

sup Brent how ya been :wave:


----------



## Sixty34me

ttt


----------



## timdog57

ttt for a lift. :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Show us some update pics on the 61 or the Monte.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 11 2007, 08:22 AM~8282107
> *ttt for a lift.  :0
> *


yeas, post pics brent! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

brents pc was surfing around with the squirrels without a prophelactic and appears to have contracted an STD!!!!! if you have any questions about business related issues feel free to call him....he will be back shortly.......LOL......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 12 2007, 12:17 PM~8292244
> *brents pc was surfing around with the squirrels without a prophelactic and appears to have contracted an STD!!!!! if you have any questions about business related issues feel free to call him....he will be back shortly.......LOL......
> *


I call no anwser, did he have phone sex too?????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

maybe he tried to have sex with his computer and then his phone....or maybe he is having a fun time when people call and it makes noise and vibrates!!!!! LOL :barf: :buttkick: :loco: :nicoderm: hno: :rofl:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

dammit i menat to say that sorry brent LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 12 2007, 02:22 PM~8293303
> *maybe he tried to have sex with his computer and then his phone....or maybe he is having a fun time when people call and it makes noise and vibrates!!!!! LOL :barf:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  hno:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 12 2007, 10:17 AM~8292244
> *brents pc was surfing around with the squirrels without a prophelactic and appears to have contracted an STD!!!!! if you have any questions about business related issues feel free to call him....he will be back shortly.......LOL......
> *


thats what happens when you open up those packages about free porn


----------



## Dolle

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: everybody always fukin around with inocent brent :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 14 2007, 02:34 AM~8305873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: everybody always fukin around with inocent brent  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

ttt


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 14 2007, 05:43 AM~8306711
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Word there is nothing innocen about him, especially when Pondo's around!








"Where's the nuts, shawn have you seen the nuts"


----------



## Stickz

Anyone going to Houston, I wanna shirt Brent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 16 2007, 04:26 PM~8320576
> *Word there is nothing innocen about him, especially when Pondo's around!
> "Where's the nuts, shawn have you seen the nuts"
> *


I know he used to walk around his old house with his nuts hanging out saying look at my brains :barf: :barf:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 16 2007, 05:51 PM~8321981
> *I know he used to walk around his old house with his nuts hanging out saying look at my brains :barf:  :barf:
> *


shit it was at his old house Dusty and Impala James were sitting on one side to see down the hallway and I was sitting on another side, they start yelling cuz Brent walked out of the show butt naked in the hall and stretched then went into his room for them to see. thank god I wasn't sitting there to see that. :yessad:


----------



## PITBULL

BACK IN ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 17 2007, 01:05 PM~8328542
> *BACK IN ACTION :biggrin:
> *



I take it my advise worked........


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 16 2007, 06:17 PM~8321764
> *Anyone going to Houston, I wanna shirt Brent!!!!!!!!!!
> *


?????


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 18 2007, 03:13 AM~8331063
> *?????
> *


im gonna get some more made , probly gonna do the white ones , its so damn hot over here ... im probly not gonna make huston bro , to much work , which is a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 16 2007, 08:51 PM~8321981
> *I know he used to walk around his old house with his nuts hanging out saying look at my brains :barf:  :barf:
> *



should of tried workin with him nuts out all the time , i have to say im a little guilty of it donkey balls lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 18 2007, 05:44 PM~8339145
> *im gonna get some more made , probly gonna do the white ones , its so damn hot over here ... im  probly not gonna make huston bro , to much work , which is a good thing :biggrin:
> *



I want one. I got the Pitbull in my tr.........well, on my workbench, but when my Caprice is done I'll have the Pitbull in my trunk!!!!!!!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 18 2007, 04:44 PM~8339145
> *im gonna get some more made , probly gonna do the white ones , its so damn hot over here ... im  probly not gonna make huston bro , to much work , which is a good thing :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 18 2007, 03:44 PM~8339145
> *im gonna get some more made , probly gonna do the white ones , its so damn hot over here ... im  probly not gonna make huston bro , to much work , which is a good thing :biggrin:
> *


lemme know if ya ever need some help


----------



## Dolle

That cd is bad ass Brent I can't stop listening to it :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 19 2007, 11:10 PM~8349670
> *That cd is bad ass Brent I can't stop listening to it :biggrin:
> *



Fill up the gas tank and let the cd just roll. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

The Cd will be for sale at the Westside Picnic for those that wanted one and haven't got one yet.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2007, 05:36 AM~8351689
> *Fill up the gas tank and let the cd just roll.    :biggrin:
> *


I could fill up the gas tank and sit in my garage and listen to it :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs

Whats up PITBULL


----------



## Gorilla Bob

ttt


----------



## Spanky

I want a shirt...


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 24 2007, 07:38 PM~8383336
> *I want a shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


set-up looks good


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT for Brent


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 24 2007, 06:38 PM~8383336
> *I want a shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are the back dumps Adex 
if so 
why dont you run the fluid through the dumps 
you can lift up an individual corner this way


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 24 2007, 08:38 PM~8383336
> *I want a shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chico dropped his hand lotion back there......


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent what's up... it's about time that your pumps made it into lowrider magazine


----------



## King of Kolor

I talked to this dude Brent a couple days before Southern Showdown. He answered all my questions and was real cool ! I had to order some new wheels so my setup is on hold. All I know is when my cheese is back up, Brent I'm calling you. Thanks for your help.

KoK
I'm putn heat on the street. Nashville checkn in.
[email protected]
Check the name <<<-----------


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Jul 28 2007, 04:37 PM~8414713
> *hey brent what's up... it's about time that your pumps made it into lowrider magazine
> *


Two times now :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 19 2007, 10:10 PM~8349670
> *That cd is bad ass Brent I can't stop listening to it :biggrin:
> *


x2...


----------



## TOE-KNEE

what up brent...


----------



## Bigthangs

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 24 2007, 07:38 PM~8383336
> *I want a shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THE SWITCH WIRE ON 48V?


----------



## Royalty

It's on 24 volts. Ground battery is the front right bank.


----------



## showandgo

what do you know, jp good seeing you guys in ohio. have a nice drive home :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Jul 30 2007, 06:08 PM~8429764
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Their*


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2007, 07:04 PM~8439933
> **Their*
> 
> *


Der!!!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Jul 30 2007, 05:08 PM~8429764
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the same weekend the Majestics picnic is, in chicago. :uh:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2007, 07:04 PM~8439933
> **Their*
> 
> *



:roflmao:

Hope the you guys can come up:

Lexington Uce Show September 8th Topic-Click Here


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz

Thats right folks you've been talking about it now its official!!

Black Sunday is going down!! 

Sunday, September 16th 2007 gates open at 8:00 am. 

Hydraulic competition starts
at 2:00 pm. 

BLACK SUNDAY - CAR SHOW AND HOP - SPONSORED BY INDIVIDUALS 

HYDRAULIC CLASS:

baby bounce 1st place only 
single pump street 1st and 2nd pl
single pump pro 1st and 2nd pl
double pump street 1st and 2nd pl
double pump pro 1st and 2nd pl 

SHOW CLASS:

BEST 

low-ryder 1st and 2nd
antique 1st and 2nd
old school 1st and 2nd
new school 1st and 2nd
new school truck
suv 1st and 2nd
millenium 1st and 2nd
corvette 1st and 2nd
hot-rod 1st and 2nd
donk 1st and 2nd

A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUCEMENT, black sunday is black sunday without the car show. this is just a side show.a place to show your car off without parking on
the rocks. this event has been going on for 14 years. the hydraulic competition is the s& this is one of the last big shows in the midwest. its really about reppin yo
city D-TOWN ,CHI-TOWN, DERBY CITY, K.C., NEBRASKA, OKLAHOMA, INDY, WHAT UP MEMPHIS, MISSISSIPPI, WHAT, L.A. WHAT IT DO PHOENIX !!!!!!!!
GENERAL ADMISSION: $25.00 CAR SHOW $10.00 HYDRAULIC CLASS $10.00 NOT JUST A BLACK THANG!!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## 187_Regal

lift came in handy huh? LOL


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## Mark

just so i know for next year. what makes a street car, a "street car". i wanna wing my double pump lincoln (of course it has pitbull pumps) :biggrin:.


----------



## JasonJ

Page 200.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 1 2007, 09:59 PM~8451646
> *Page 200.
> *


hey, wtf. i could have swore i made page 200 :angry:


----------



## baghdady

It looks ready :cheesy: 













:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 2 2007, 02:11 AM~8452886
> *It looks ready  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saw it yesterday and trust me it is going to be crushing the bumper with whats going in it :0 

I think thats record time on a frame wrap and swap. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 2 2007, 12:07 PM~8454856
> *Saw it yesterday and trust me it is going to be crushing the bumper with whats going in it  :0
> 
> I think thats record time on a frame wrap and swap.  :biggrin:
> *



Good thing he has a lift. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 2 2007, 01:05 PM~8455438
> *Good thing he has a lift.  :biggrin:
> *


It makes things a tiny bit easier :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

dmmit that was quick.


----------



## timdog57

That looks like 16 batteries. :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 1 2007, 11:26 PM~8451186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ohhhhhhhh shit


----------



## ICECOLD63

:0 :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 1 2007, 09:26 PM~8451186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16 batteries and 2 pumps, just silly. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Looking good buddy, cant wait to see it swing. man it seems like last week you told me you got the car, and now your almost done. Bustin ass on that shit.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 1 2007, 08:26 PM~8451186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got to see this on wednesday and the frame looks awsome, also got to see the frame he's working on now and it looks great too.


----------



## PITBULL

This is on hold for a quick minute, it's taking to long, but still making progress slowly.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 3 2007, 08:00 PM~8467530
> *This is on hold for a quick minute, it's taking to long, but still making progress slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PLEASE EXCUSE ME BUT FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK THAT BITCH LOOKS FUCKIN HOT :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

building a toy REALLY QUICK ,,, gotta get back on the street soon


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 3 2007, 07:00 PM~8467530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck I love the look of the car in this pic!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Bring back the "PITBULL", we have waited long enough!!!!






How you doing Brent, I hope all is good with you bro!


----------



## juandik

he is all hightech and shit ...a lift AND postin pics :thumbsup: you shuld feel ashamed hoppin a car with a v6 LOL


----------



## DerbycityDave

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 4 2007, 04:28 AM~8467733
> *he is all hightech and shit  ...a lift AND postin pics :thumbsup: you shuld feel ashamed hoppin a car with a v6 LOL
> *


I KNOW , i feel dirty for it , like im cheating ..lol .. this one is just for fun :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 3 2007, 08:00 PM~8467530
> *This is on hold for a quick minute, it's taking to long, but still making progress slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin caprice

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 3 2007, 07:00 PM~8467530
> *This is on hold for a quick minute, it's taking to long, but still making progress slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is BAD ASS i have seen it and love it !!!!!


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 3 2007, 07:00 PM~8467530
> *This is on hold for a quick minute, it's taking to long, but still making progress slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a Sweet lookin car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 3 2007, 09:00 PM~8467530
> *This is on hold for a quick minute, it's taking to long, but still making progress slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 3 2007, 09:00 PM~8467530
> *This is on hold for a quick minute, it's taking to long, but still making progress slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna trade :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Damn everyone is quoting the pics. This is going to be a full page of the 60 :biggrin: But it looks so good its worth it :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 5 2007, 08:55 PM~8479304
> *wanna trade :biggrin:
> *


Ya speaking of a trade ....Ill make the same offer as I did last time I was down there and made that offer for the 59...come on buddy you know you want that truck :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

damn that 60 is on hit.


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2007, 07:04 PM~8439933
> **Their*
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 3 2007, 07:07 PM~8467569
> *building a toy REALLY QUICK ,,, gotta get back on the street soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What are you going to do it ? 

Bring me that 60, I'll finish it :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

guess i gona keep it bro  u got any lincoln frames layin around like 90's


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 7 2007, 07:17 PM~8493087
> *What are you going to do it ?
> 
> Bring me that 60, I'll finish it  :biggrin:
> *


ill be posting pics soon  

the 60 can be bought , if someone has to have it .... :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 8 2007, 07:46 PM~8507934
> *ill be posting pics soon
> 
> the 60 can be bought , if someone has to have it .... :biggrin:
> *


Word! Everything is forsale with the right money :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

How things going Brent?


----------



## timdog57

I need to stop by Brent...........just been hot, fat and busy!


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 8 2007, 07:46 PM~8507934
> *ill be posting pics soon
> 
> the 60 can be bought , if someone has to have it .... :biggrin:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Brent them lower trailing arms are tight man, thanks a bunch!


----------



## ~~RED~~

whats up evrybody! You waas right Brent the pix of the 60 look bad ass!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 12 2007, 02:28 PM~8535725
> *whats up evrybody! You waas right Brent the pix of the 60 look bad ass!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 14 2007, 03:03 PM~8553234
> *TTT
> *


X 2


----------



## Prez of the I

Hey Brent, does this ring a bell ?


----------



## 187_Regal

pics?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 15 2007, 03:32 PM~8558746
> *Hey Brent, does this ring a bell ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man it looks good , my brother will be sick , thats what he wanted to do


----------



## Chevillacs

Whats up PITBULL!


----------



## PITBULL

progress pics for BIG Dee


----------



## PITBULL

its not locked up all the way


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 04:54 PM~8562721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not locked up all the way
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

Yo it looks good brother !! :thumbsup:


----------



## E

looks good


----------



## Boxman513

What's good homie???


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 03:52 PM~8562705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress pics for BIG Dee
> *


looks good Brent, I see you got it to do what you told me you wanted :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 03:54 PM~8562721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not locked up all the way
> *


looks good brent !!!!


----------



## WSL63

:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 04:52 PM~8562705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress pics for BIG Dee
> *


You make me feel REAL LAZY. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 16 2007, 02:05 AM~8563222
> *You make me feel REAL LAZY. :biggrin:
> *


dont forget though , there is 2 of me :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 07:17 PM~8563730
> *dont forget though , there is 2 of me :biggrin:
> *


Theres 6 of us. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Aug 16 2007, 01:15 AM~8562886
> * What's good homie???
> *


same shit bro , bustin ass as usual .... hit me up sometime ,hope all is well with you ... 

BTS #1 , still LISTEN to it almost everyday. lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 16 2007, 03:19 AM~8563746
> *Theres 6 of us. :biggrin:
> *


bring it bro , me and you will kill that shit in a week ,,, you REMEMBER what we did in 5 days im sure , we proved that shit already :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 07:24 PM~8563798
> *bring it bro , me and you will kill that shit in a week ,,, you REMEMBER what we did in 5 days im sure , we proved that shit already :biggrin:
> *


I don't work on any of my own cars, you know this. You got the back buried looks good, now lets see the lock-up. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

What up brent aint heard from you in a while. Good to know real riders stay down. uffin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 15 2007, 06:32 AM~8558746
> *Hey Brent, does this ring a bell ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Holy shit Brent.

:0


----------



## PITBULL

stop by tim ..


----------



## Spanky

:wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2007, 07:04 AM~8566731
> *stop by tim ..
> *



Actually I was maybe planning on doing that today. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Back to work fool! It looks the same as when i left  

And i see the pimp didnt buy the 60 :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 05:54 PM~8562721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not locked up all the way
> *



Man I wish I had a wagon so I could bury it down in the back like that!!!! :tears: :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 08:24 PM~8563798
> *bring it bro , me and you will kill that shit in a week ,,, you REMEMBER what we did in 5 days im sure , we proved that shit already :biggrin:
> *


looking good brent, sorry i bout passed out on ya, man i must have had a heat stroke or somethin!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

ttt for the pitbull


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 16 2007, 05:31 PM~8567743
> *Man I wish I had a wagon so I could bury it down in the back like that!!!!  :tears:  :0
> *


you probly do , just not telling anyone :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 03:52 PM~8562705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress pics for BIG Dee
> *


looking good my friend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Love the wagon homie. Take that shit to the drive ins. It is going to be a cool street car.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 03:52 PM~8562705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress pics for BIG Dee
> *



Moving along good. That back bumper should get ready for some abuse. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63

Brent doing the damn thang!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL

Pitbull Puppies
4-Sale CHEAP ... no papers
Razors Edge Bloodline 

3 Girls 
3 Boys


----------



## PITBULL

3 Girls










3 Boys


----------



## PITBULL

Monte is not 4 Sale :biggrin: 










girl










boy


----------



## PITBULL

boy









girl









boy


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 18 2007, 06:24 PM~8584787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I love what this one looks like


----------



## Big Doe

I'll take Monte :biggrin: Just bring him with you tomorrow


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

what you wanting for them?


----------



## PITBULL

50 bucks , they havent had any shots yet .... these dogs parents were bought for 950 , my bro just wants to see them go to a good home .... these dogs will be bigger than monte for sure ... well worth it , im keeping one to , monte needs a girl friend :0 lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 19 2007, 02:39 AM~8585056
> *damn I love what this one looks like
> *


come get him ,, they all have BLUE EYES


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 18 2007, 06:22 PM~8584779
> *Monte is not 4 Sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they sure are cute when they're puppies why they have to look so mean when they grow up?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 19 2007, 11:41 AM~8588399
> *they sure are cute when they're puppies why they have to look so mean when they grow up?
> *


I bet they said the same thing about you! hahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 19 2007, 01:26 PM~8588687
> *I bet they said the same thing about you! hahahahahahahaaaaa
> *


damn...walked right into that.. :banghead:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damn brent, u sell anything :biggrin: i do like the white one


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## SPOOON

WAGON LOOKS GOOD, SO WHEN CAN I CAME BACK AND GET :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

some one better come get the white one, cause Im haveing to beat my girl off him! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 19 2007, 06:32 PM~8591058
> *some one better come get the white one, cause Im haveing to beat my girl off him! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


coming to get the white one tomarow homie, keep ur chic back :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Aug 20 2007, 01:51 AM~8590455
> *WAGON LOOKS GOOD, SO WHEN CAN I CAME BACK AND GET :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


i at least want to get to drive this one , this car will be fun for sure ,,, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 20 2007, 03:52 AM~8591218
> *coming to get the white one tomarow homie, keep ur chic back :biggrin:
> *


im holding him for you ,,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 20 2007, 07:31 AM~8594574
> *i at least want to get to drive this one this car will be fun for sure ,,, thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

shit hit me up when you are ready to take that bitch out! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Aug 20 2007, 04:01 PM~8598900
> *shit hit me up when you are ready to take that bitch out! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 19 2007, 11:27 AM~8588696
> *damn...walked right into that.. :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Michael Vick just called and he will buy the dogs. :dunno:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Aug 21 2007, 06:20 PM~8610326
> *Michael Vick just called and he will buy the dogs.  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Aug 21 2007, 07:20 PM~8610326
> *Michael Vick just called and he will buy the dogs.  :dunno:
> *


 hno: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

very funny stuff


----------



## PICAZZO

TTT...... For PitBull


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Aug 22 2007, 03:42 AM~8610574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id like to see that go down ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 22 2007, 05:48 PM~8617869
> *id like to see that go down ^^^^^^^^^^
> *



x2


----------



## SPOOON

THATS SOME HARSH SHIT


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 22 2007, 02:48 PM~8617869
> *id like to see that go down ^^^^^^^^^^
> *


X 2 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2007, 05:54 PM~8562721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not locked up all the way
> *


Bring that to NYC and some hydro parts for sale next week


----------



## PITBULL

mayne , i wish


----------



## juiced86

TTT :buttkick:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## SPOOON

MOTOR LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## 187_Regal

TTT for some motor pics?


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Aug 22 2007, 01:42 PM~8610574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they should make him get in the circle with one of them


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## SPOOON

:machinegun: :roflmao: :twak: :guns:


----------



## timdog57

/I will stop by soon Brent.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Aug 28 2007, 11:04 AM~8660144
> *they should make him get in the circle with one of them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Aug 28 2007, 02:04 PM~8660144
> *they should make him get in the circle with one of them
> *


Or his rape stand :0 :uh:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT

Wheres the pics homie :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 1 2007, 10:57 AM~8691647
> *TTT
> 
> Wheres the pics homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Seen it yesterday, real nice work! :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 1 2007, 11:21 AM~8691709
> *Seen it yesterday, real nice work! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

 Get some pics for me big dog, Brent be busy as hell :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 1 2007, 08:07 PM~8693733
> *:0
> 
> Get some pics for me big dog, Brent be busy as hell :biggrin:
> *


lol,yeah he stays on the grind...er :biggrin: 
He saved my ass friday! Thanks Brent!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## WrazedWrong

What up Brent?


----------



## abel




----------



## juiced86

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

ttt :biggrin: sup brent


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## 61bckbmbr

what up Brent.


----------



## Chevillacs

T.T.T.


----------



## RUSS

he is workin on the car no time for layitlow.....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by RUSS_@Sep 4 2007, 09:10 PM~8716479
> *he is workin on the car no time for layitlow.....
> *


He took it off the frame and wrapped and put it back in a week, and built the rack too, I want more pics. :biggrin: What's up Russ?


----------



## Chevillacs

pics pics pics LOL




just playin, post em when you have time homie


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RUSS_@Sep 5 2007, 05:10 AM~8716479
> *he is workin on the car no time for layitlow.....
> *



true that ,,,,,,,, sup EVERYONE ? ..

ill try to get my wife to post some pics tonight ,,, making alot of progress on the wagon , its at joshs so we can do the body work and paint it , its gonna be fricking sick :0 . its taking all my time trying to do my job and build this car at the same time , so if you need something please call .... thanks brent


----------



## Pinky Bitches

if you would quit messin around you would get somethin done slow ass :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## RUSS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 5 2007, 09:16 AM~8719188
> *true that ,,,,,,,,  sup EVERYONE ? ..
> 
> ill try to get my wife to post some pics tonight ,,, making alot of progress on the wagon , its at joshs so we can do the body work and paint it , its gonna be fricking sick :0 . its taking all my time trying to do my job and build this car at the same time , so if you need something please call .... thanks brent
> *



no props for the help i see......lol.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by RUSS_@Sep 5 2007, 10:18 AM~8720614
> *no props for the help i see......lol.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: get to work russ


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by RUSS_@Sep 5 2007, 10:18 AM~8720614
> *no props for the help i see......lol.....
> *


Man russ you know you shouldn't even look for recognition for helping out. You should do that cuz you want to and exspect nothing in return. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

shit i was joking i got over there and sanded on the edge of a door....then i dipped....the lady was callin and ringing the dinner bell....so you know how fat guys do.......LOL.....we got a couple things going at once for real....we worked on jesses car last saturday all day.,.....didnt realize hydraulics and installs were or could be so complex....and time consuming.....


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 6 2007, 10:14 AM~8729484
> *shit i was joking i got over there and sanded on the edge of a door....then i dipped....the lady was callin and ringing the dinner bell....so you know how fat guys do.......LOL.....we got a couple things going at once for real....we worked on jesses car last saturday all day.,.....didnt realize hydraulics and installs were or could be so complex....and time consuming.....
> *


I'm messin with ya too man. and trust me I know alllll about the dinner bell! Man hydro install are fun! We all did our old club hopper that hit 102 in two days! That was constructing the susp, parting out the wash caddy, and installing it in the 60 as well as getting it on the bumper. Man that shit was fun.......I miss that shit sooooo bad!


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 5 2007, 12:29 PM~8721688
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: get to work russ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
were's the pic's ?????


----------



## PITBULL

Reinforced G-Body 9 in. rear end


----------



## PITBULL

Progress pics


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 6 2007, 06:54 PM~8733785
> *Reinforced G-Body 9 in. rear end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see your doing the rear ends different like that chrome one you had in your old shop that I had pointed out to you. I think it looks bad ass!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 6 2007, 06:56 PM~8733805
> *Progress pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHHHH SHIT! is it mashin yet?


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

what up brent.. what it dew... :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 6 2007, 08:54 PM~8733785
> *Reinforced G-Body 9 in. rear end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your the fuckn man big dog :0 
Thanks cant wait till its chromed!


----------



## HiLow63

:wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

BRENT I GOT MADD RESPECT FOR YOU DOGG, YOU DEFINATLY WORK YOUR ASS OFF!


----------



## MACHINE-TECH

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 6 2007, 06:54 PM~8733785
> *Reinforced G-Body 9 in. rear end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought you said a reinforced rear end looks ugly.  and that ford housings dont need it


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by MACHINE-TECH_@Sep 7 2007, 08:57 AM~8736360
> *I thought you said a reinforced rear end looks ugly.   and that ford housings dont need it
> *


on an IMPALA , they dont need it for sure ... 

cady and g-body im not sure about , BUT WILL BE FINDING OUT SOON :0 ....


----------



## StreetStyleJG

:0


----------



## timdog57

Why is the wagon back at your house?


----------



## PITBULL

had to weld up some small holes ,, antenna , ect ....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Looks good, can't wait to see it hop. :biggrin: It's a shame you didn't have it done for that house/shopp call. :0 



























































Just messin with ya. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 7 2007, 06:28 AM~8736903
> *on an IMPALA ,  they dont need it for sure ...
> 
> cady and g-body im not sure about , BUT WILL BE FINDING OUT SOON  :0 ....
> *


I didnt want to be the ginea pig LOL


----------



## Chevillacs

fuckn server...


----------



## hoppin62

O.G. Adel and Whittakers for sale, still wire tied!!! :0 :0 

Check out my auction......Ebay # 120159529175

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120159529175


----------



## SPOOON

SHIT YOU AINT WASTIN NO TIME ARE YOU!!

BEAT YOU CANT WAIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 7 2007, 10:09 PM~8739932
> *Looks good, can't wait to see it hop. :biggrin:  It's a shame you didn't have it done for that house/shopp call. :0
> Just messin with ya.  :biggrin:
> *




yeah , , PAYBACKS A BITCH , better have some sunglasses ready for this paint job :0 





LOL ,,,  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 8 2007, 08:24 AM~8743873
> *SHIT YOU AINT WASTIN NO TIME ARE YOU!!
> 
> BEAT YOU CANT WAIT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cant wait bro , im ready to roll out ...


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mark

pics are a must :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

:wave:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 8 2007, 08:11 AM~8744837
> *yeah , , PAYBACKS A BITCH , better have some sunglasses ready for this paint job :0
> LOL ,,,    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

get em!!! lol :roflmao: 

SHIT HIT ME UP WHEN YOU READY TO RIDE, CUZ YOU KNOW HOW DEM HOSTILE BOIS ROLL!!!! DEEP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

:wave: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

What's up, Brent? :wave:


----------



## HIGH HITTER




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 9 2007, 09:23 AM~8749477
> *:0  :0   :0  :biggrin:
> 
> get em!!!               lol    :roflmao:
> 
> SHIT HIT ME UP WHEN YOU READY TO RIDE, CUZ YOU KNOW HOW DEM HOSTILE BOIS ROLL!!!!   DEEP!!! :biggrin:
> *


you know i will .....  


sup mike , and checks :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Sep 7 2007, 04:49 AM~8734324
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you ready yet ,, eddie ?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 8 2007, 05:11 AM~8744837
> *yeah , , PAYBACKS A BITCH , better have some sunglasses ready for this paint job :0
> LOL ,,,    :biggrin:
> *


Nice paint is good, but it don't make it hop.  :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

maybe thats the same way those boys in cali think when they take the bumpers off too.....LOL....J/K  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:09 PM~8759097
> *Nice paint is good, but it don't make it hop.   :biggrin:
> *


Thats why Im painting it, and he is doing the hydros! :biggrin: :loco:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 10 2007, 04:03 PM~8759799
> *Thats why Im painting it, and he is doing the hydros! :biggrin:  :loco:
> *


word!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 10 2007, 06:03 PM~8759799
> *Thats why Im painting it, and he is doing the hydros! :biggrin:  :loco:
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

Brent, Whats up?


----------



## Mark

Brent wheres you at man :biggrin: i be callin you.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 11 2007, 04:04 PM~8768337
> *Brent wheres you at man :biggrin: i be callin you.
> *


Brent has been hella busy. I talked to him yesturday and he was busting ass on arms


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 11 2007, 05:09 PM~8768365
> *Brent has been hella busy. I talked to him yesturday and he was busting ass on arms
> *


yea, i was thinking so. just have to get at him when things slow down for him.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 11 2007, 04:17 PM~8768416
> *yea, i was thinking so.  just have to get at him when things slow down for him.
> *


or just go over there, thats what I usually have to do.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 11 2007, 05:19 PM~8768429
> *or just go over there, thats what I usually have to do.
> *


sadly thats a no go for me, im about 2+hours away


----------



## SPOOON

PITBULL HYDRAULICS :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 11 2007, 04:36 PM~8768585
> *sadly thats a no go for me, im about 2+hours away
> *


Well I saw you were From Indiana but i didn't know where.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 11 2007, 07:09 PM~8768365
> *Brent has been hella busy. I talked to him yesturday and he was busting ass on arms
> *



I was over there on Monday and he had like 6 phone call within 30 minutes and all of them were after 4:00 pm. Busy busy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

he is old! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 12 2007, 06:07 PM~8776282
> *he is old! :biggrin:
> *



That too! :biggrin:


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 30 2007, 11:47 PM~8683209
> *Or his rape stand  :0  :uh:
> *


 I know I for one would never have been able to breed most any of my bitches with out a "rape" stand. dont let the sound fool ya......they are an invaluable tool for any serious APBT breeder....and have absolutely NOTHING to do with dog fighting.


----------



## 187_Regal

ttt


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 14 2007, 07:45 PM~8793983
> *ttt
> *


x2 :wave: brent


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 12 2007, 05:07 PM~8776282
> *he is old! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no doubt Brent is a old mofo


----------



## Dolle

hey Brent is the u joint on my Impala drive shaft the same as the nine inch I measured both and the seamed the same so I tried and it fit am I missing something here?


----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Sep 12 2007, 06:33 PM~8777752
> *I know I for one would never have been able to breed most any of my bitches with out a "rape" stand. dont let the sound fool ya......they are an invaluable tool for any serious APBT breeder....and have absolutely NOTHING to do with dog fighting.
> *


if a stud dog couldnt get the job done and hang dick with the bitch i would find a new stud dog


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i quess some pits for the trunk will be my next majior investment :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 16 2007, 10:21 PM~8804541
> *i quess some pits for the trunk will be my next majior investment  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: if i can afforad it... i quess i got to go back to the farms and work :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 16 2007, 10:26 PM~8804579
> *:biggrin:  if i can afforad it... i quess i got to go back to the farms and work  :0
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Any updates pics on the wagon????????


----------



## midwest_swang

You missed a good show brent :biggrin:  

48 single pump :cheesy: Thanks for the coils bro


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 16 2007, 10:21 PM~8804541
> *i quess some pits for the trunk will be my next majior investment  :0
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

what up brent.. shes almost ready...


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Sep 18 2007, 03:18 PM~8818070
> *what up brent.. shes almost ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks pretty gangsta bro  Single or Double?


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 04:31 PM~8818170
> *That looks pretty gangsta bro   Single or Double?
> *


thanks homie.. yours is the shit too.. seen the videos from last weekend.. im double pits with a adex...


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Sep 18 2007, 03:56 PM~8818371
> *thanks homie.. yours is the shit too.. seen the videos from last weekend.. im double pits with a adex...
> *


Tight bro I got me some pitbull in one of my trunks now :biggrin: Im gonna try to work with whats there and see what it do. Its a double cutty  Look out for it soon :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Mark

ttt for updates


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Sep 18 2007, 04:18 PM~8818070
> *what up brent.. shes almost ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 19 2007, 08:40 PM~8827903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for updates
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Sep 18 2007, 02:18 PM~8818070
> *what up brent.. shes almost ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: WHAT-UP TOE-KNEE


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## TOE-KNEE

alittle bit of fun this weekend..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4BEasuYi_8


----------



## Mark

is Brent picking up his phone? i called is a few times the last week and never picked up or called back. im assuming hes very busy so its understandable. i just need to buy some stuff , get a price quote, and ask a question or two. :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

i know he's still very busy. I guess he needs to get himself a secritary


----------



## OVERTIME

Brent i got the pitbull lower trailing arms back frome chrome and they came out bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 25 2007, 03:37 PM~8868097
> *i know he's still very busy. I guess he needs to get himself a secritary
> *


unless the secretary his him then naa ill just wait it out :biggrin: 
i hate it when little shops get so busy/big that the owner no longer has time to talk to you. happen with suicidedoor. i wanna talk to the expert not some dude i dont know. :biggrin: 
its cool, he will get some freed up time.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Sep 25 2007, 12:11 AM~8860696
> *alittle bit of fun this weekend..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4BEasuYi_8
> *


looking good ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sixty34me

hey brent i might swing by friday morn,and I'll bring that book with me


----------



## Chevillacs

What up with the differential homie? lmk about that chrome homie call me...


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Big Doe

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 29 2007, 07:25 PM~8896294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



Where is the pic of the bad ass setup. lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 29 2007, 05:26 PM~8896301
> *Where is the pic of the bad ass setup. lol
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hater.............. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 29 2007, 07:26 PM~8896301
> *Where is the pic of the bad ass setup. lol
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont laugh at Josh's shit :uh: I will post his pics in his topic. I dont think Brent wants to me to let all his secrets out on here


----------



## JasonJ

Will you guys quit fucking around and put some headlights in Josh's car already??? LOL

Badass pic "Slick".


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 29 2007, 05:36 PM~8896350
> *dont laugh at Josh's shit  :uh:  I will post his pics in his topic. I dont think Brent wants to me to let all his secrets out on here
> *


Everybody nows he's GAY.............. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Trust me he heard about it all day long. Im sure if it wasnt in prison for the past year it would have headlights in it a long time ago.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2007, 05:37 PM~8896353
> *Will you guys quit fucking around and put some headlights in Josh's car already??? LOL
> 
> Badass pic "Slick".
> *


Don't forget the rest of the trim and..............................PUMPZZZZZZZZ..... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

hno:


----------



## Big Doe

We got a lot of bad ass pics. I will post more this week after i photoshop them. Im sure brent will post some more soon too.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 29 2007, 04:38 PM~8896358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Trust me he heard about it all day long. Im sure if it wasnt in prison for the past year it would have headlights in it a long time ago.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Big Doe

Another of my photos


----------



## PITBULL

heres some more for you to photoshop


----------



## Big Doe

man i got so many good pics i dont know where to start. So if you have any requests let me know.


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

uffin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

Wagon updates :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 07:45 PM~8903193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 07:48 PM~8903214
> *Wagon updates :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PITBULL

got the car end of July


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 09:52 PM~8903249
> *got the car end of July
> 
> 
> *


bustin a move huh


----------



## Big Doe

Now what :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 10:06 PM~8903361
> *Now what  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH.... WHAT HE SAID! :yes: :yes: :yes: lol


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slamin81

:wave: whats up pitbull,,,,,, what does a two pump kit run with all the trimmins 8s front 10s rear.
also what kind of motor you run thanks


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 09:48 PM~8903214
> *Wagon updates :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 09:50 PM~8904196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love how this one came out.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 07:38 PM~8903128
> *heres some more for you to photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those came out nice, hey did the one Natalie take of me rollin come out good?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wagon looks good, and nice line of impalas, bet pinhead needed some tissues on this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 1 2007, 03:33 PM~8909343
> *wagon looks good, and nice line of impalas, bet pinhead needed some tissues on this weekend :biggrin:
> *


yea, it was the setup in the car that had me crying with joy! check out my topic! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 08:48 PM~8903214
> *Wagon updates :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought your were going to use some flake. looks real good can't wait to see it smashing the ass. :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 1 2007, 08:14 PM~8911495
> *I thought your were going to use some flake.  looks real good can't wait to see it smashing the ass. :biggrin:
> *


yea wanted just a little something, not too much! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Oct 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8912407
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: whats up Eddy!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 2 2007, 02:33 PM~8917436
> *yea wanted just a little something, not too much! :biggrin:
> *


right why over kill it?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 2 2007, 04:33 PM~8917436
> *yea wanted just a little something, not too much! :biggrin:
> *


Is that gunmetal flake? Looks good.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 3 2007, 07:05 AM~8922035
> *Is that gunmetal flake? Looks good.
> *



Yep. :biggrin: It looks even better in person. :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

individuals doin the damn thang TTT for the PITBULL........... much props :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 26 2007, 04:32 AM~8870097
> *unless the secretary his him then naa ill just wait it out  :biggrin:
> i hate it when little shops get so busy/big that the owner no longer has time to talk to you. happen with suicidedoor. i wanna talk to the expert not some dude i dont know.  :biggrin:
> its cool, he will get some freed up time.
> *


GOT YOUR PIPE , call me :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 29 2007, 06:25 PM~8896294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Man....he must be like a lowrider God or something!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

not a god , just a lowrider like yo self


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 3 2007, 11:01 AM~8924038
> *GOT YOUR PIPE , call me :biggrin:
> *


no wander why you so damn skinny Brent, all that crack.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

look at that red ass neck!!! I"M SCURD!!! hahaa, sup brother man, how you doing?



> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 07:44 PM~8903175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 3 2007, 12:01 PM~8924038
> *GOT YOUR PIPE , call me :biggrin:
> *


right on bro, ill be calling tomorrow during my break 12 hour shift :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 3 2007, 06:35 PM~8927122
> *look at that red ass neck!!! I"M SCURD!!! hahaa, sup brother man, how you doing?
> *


holy shit nacho is alive


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 4 2007, 03:35 AM~8927122
> *look at that red ass neck!!! I"M SCURD!!! hahaa, sup brother man, how you doing?
> *


thats funny coming from a ******* ,,, lol

how you been bro ? :biggrin:


----------



## slamin81

damn lets see more of that malibu


----------



## PITBULL

we'll post more soon


----------



## SPOOON

HEY BRENT JUST SEEN THE PICS OF THE WAGON, DAT BITCH IS BAD!!!!!   

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL TOGETHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 hopefully ill see some pits in my trunk soon :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent the cars are looking good....... check you PM


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 9 2007, 06:06 PM~8963435
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0 hopefully ill see some pits in my trunk soon    :biggrin:
> *


you'll beat me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

doubt it


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 09:29 AM~8968292
> *doubt it
> *


trust me shawns very broke


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

man your always on here


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i got a wek off :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


and i like keepin pitbull on top :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 01:02 PM~8969832
> *i got a wek off  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and i like keepin pitbull on top  :biggrin:
> *


off of school or what?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

School :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

thanks a lot Brent for my latest shipment :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
welded seem pipe....... well maybe its well casing=cast steel. what is it brent :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 07:48 PM~8903214
> *Wagon updates :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Lookin' good almost there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 12 2007, 01:33 PM~8987058
> *:0 Lookin' good almost there. :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Bruce you should see it in the sun light :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 12 2007, 03:08 PM~8987323
> *Hey Bruce you should see it in the sun light :biggrin:
> *


I haven't seen sunlight in 38 fucking days...... :uh:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 12 2007, 02:18 PM~8987408
> *I haven't seen sunlight in 38 fucking days...... :uh:
> *


----------



## Dolle

:werd:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 12 2007, 02:08 PM~8987323
> *Hey Bruce you should see it in the sun light :biggrin:
> *


I can't wait, I'm sure is nice. These guys do good work. It will be nice to see it on the bumper too, but it has to be locked up. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 13 2007, 12:18 PM~8992811
> *I can't wait, I'm sure is nice. These guys do good work. It will be nice to see it on the bumper too, but it has to be locked up. :0  :biggrin:
> *


man get ur ass back to work :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^^^^^ lol ^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 01:03 PM~9015105
> *
> *


are you following me? :scrutinize:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 16 2007, 03:09 PM~9016166
> *are you following me? :scrutinize:
> *



how do i know ur not following me? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 05:46 PM~9017115
> *how do i know ur not following me?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


i think your following me you post whore :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

More pics please, it's been like 3 weeks i know you have done atleast 3 frames since then. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 16 2007, 06:59 PM~9017659
> *i think your following me you post whore :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i think ur followin me look who posted first it was me then u came in and seen it and posted so ur followin me :0 anyway were both from Ky so we both jus kinda check on things :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 07:12 PM~9017778
> *:biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0  :0    i think ur followin me look who posted first it was me then u came in and seen it and posted so ur followin me  :0   anyway were both from Ky so we both jus kinda check on things  :biggrin:
> *


well well well I joined in 2002 so I was here first :biggrin: LOL




gosh I'm bored!


----------



## Big Doe

Lets see the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

sup Doe, Big


----------



## Chevillacs

God damn Pitbulls harder to contact then the president! LOL, must be puttin in work! Imma call you tommorow homie, pick your phone up


----------



## Chevillacs

pitbull reinforced these lower arms I just gottem chromed, ill get the uppers tommorow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 17 2007, 02:42 AM~9020162
> *pitbull reinforced these lower arms I just gottem chromed, ill get the uppers tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chrome looks good I wish i had some lowers to chrome   :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 13 2007, 06:24 PM~8994306
> *man get ur ass back to work :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Look whos talkin' :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 17 2007, 12:42 AM~9020162
> *pitbull reinforced these lower arms I just gottem chromed, ill get the uppers tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look nice


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 17 2007, 12:44 AM~9020168
> *chrome looks good I wish i had some lowers to chrome     :biggrin:
> *


I wish I had anything to chrome


----------



## Chevillacs

heres the rest of my parts, pitbull did the uppers also.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

HOW MUCH FOR UPPERS AND LOWERS ? PM ME, NEED PARTS ASAP FOR BUILD


----------



## DeeLoc

does anyone have any info on the blue 77 lincoln frame that they did the partial reinforcement on, the pics are on the website. Just wondering because I have one, just wanted to find out if there was any special areas that needed attention. Also what motor was on that?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 17 2007, 07:29 PM~9026271
> *heres the rest of my parts, pitbull did the uppers also.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your chrome done?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 17 2007, 08:26 PM~9026704
> *does anyone have any info on the blue 77 lincoln frame that they did the partial reinforcement on, the pics are on the website. Just wondering because I have one, just wanted to find out if there was any special areas that needed attention. Also what motor was on that?
> *


That has the original motor for that car on it, just dressed up with a lot of special add ons :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

Is that the 400M or 460? Wanted to find out cause I'm building mine, I have the 400M and not a whole lot of goodies to put on those.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 18 2007, 09:46 PM~9035322
> *Is that the 400M or 460? Wanted to find out cause I'm building mine, I have the 400M and not a whole lot of goodies to put on those.
> *


not really for sure. I'll call the owner of the frame and ask him


----------



## 3whlcmry

how much for a 9" stock mounts not chromed shipped to 38108 for a 63?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 18 2007, 09:23 AM~9029245
> *If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your chrome done?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337288


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 19 2007, 07:15 PM~9042243
> *not really for sure. I'll call the owner of the frame and ask him
> *


Kool, that'd be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

price on uppers and lowers ? lemme know


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Oct 20 2007, 08:24 PM~9047291
> *price on uppers and lowers ? lemme know
> *


Man just give him a call, he has them ready to go (502) 367-1956


----------



## bucky

ttt 4 u brent !!!


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 19 2007, 10:32 PM~9042713
> *how much for a 9" stock mounts not chromed shipped to 38108 for a 63?
> *


TTT


----------



## PITBULL

for an impala 1050 shipped


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 20 2007, 05:17 PM~9047248
> *Kool, that'd be great! :thumbsup:
> *


sorry I didn't get a chance to call him but I will as soon as I can. I can usually only get ahold of him on weekends.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 08:45 PM~8903193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm bret who's green trey is that


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Oct 18 2007, 04:46 AM~9026433
> *HOW MUCH FOR UPPERS AND LOWERS ? PM ME,      NEED PARTS ASAP FOR BUILD
> *


500 with cores , have them in stock too


----------



## midwest_swang

Hey brent whatcha think about my new baby :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 23 2007, 07:37 AM~9062717
> *damm brent who's green trey is that
> 
> *


ronny in indy , he was trying to sell it for 21,000


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 23 2007, 03:40 PM~9063831
> *Hey brent whatcha think about my new baby  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i think you should open your own car lot ... lol

im getting a clean 61 4 door soon if you need any parts


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 23 2007, 07:44 AM~9063844
> *i think you should open your own car lot ... lol
> 
> im getting a clean 61 4 door soon if you need any parts
> *


 :biggrin: Not a bad idea  I do need some parts mainly pretty shit I need a front grill guard, front glass emblem, split bench seat (if you know of any two doors layin around) And a pitbull frame :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 23 2007, 06:48 AM~9063853
> *:biggrin: Not a bad idea   I do need some parts mainly pretty shit I need a front grill guard, front glass emblem, split bench seat (if you know of any two doors layin around) And a pitbull frame  :biggrin:And Pumps
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 23 2007, 01:58 PM~9066394
> *:biggrin:
> *


Oh shit sorry about that bro and pumps  Gotta try that shit out and take it to the bumper


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## FRISCO KID

Quick question...wut kinda set up is this??and can your car bounce and or 3 wheel with this pump??


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## sambrutay

Brent,
Whats Up?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

HAD A BLAST AT THE PARTY BRENT, HOMIE CRACKED ME UP WITH HIS COSTUME ,GOOD SHIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 27 2007, 09:44 PM~9098100
> *HAD A BLAST AT THE PARTY BRENT, HOMIE CRACKED ME UP WITH HIS COSTUME ,GOOD SHIT!!  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen,and brent i found a vhs from 1987 or 88 with you in it at usba car show.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 28 2007, 10:21 AM~9099382
> *pics or it didnt happen,and brent i found a vhs from 1987 or 88 with you in it at usba car show.
> *


There will be lots of good ones soon I'm sure :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

HOW MUCH FOR TWO PISTON TANKS AND 1" PORT BLOCKS? DON'T NEED PUMPHEADS OR PLUMBING. ALLREADY HAVE. :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 23 2007, 06:44 AM~9063844
> *i think you should open your own car lot ... lol
> 
> im getting a clean 61 4 door soon if you need any parts
> *


Brent, don't sell the 4 door. Byron might want to buy it. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Mark

i dont think there is a wagon :scrutinize:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 29 2007, 11:58 PM~9110975
> *i dont think there is a wagon  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

juss some people don't know


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## showandgo

brent you too good to call back i see, so blow me :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 31 2007, 03:32 PM~9125221
> *brent you too good to call back i see, so blow me :biggrin:
> *


don't be teasing brent! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 31 2007, 07:28 PM~9125609
> *don't be teasing brent! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Alex was. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

Brent you still got those check valves I was wanting I'm going to try and get over there soon and get them


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 1 2007, 03:58 AM~9128915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Alex was.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I think Josh was the most pissed for missin it!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 1 2007, 01:21 PM~9131899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I think Josh was the most pissed for missin it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 1 2007, 11:51 AM~9131157
> *Brent you still got those check valves I was wanting I'm going to try and get over there soon and get them
> *


hey dolle let me know when you go i would like to ride over.


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Lowridingmike

Sup Brent! Greetings from Chi-Town! I see Louisville doin they thang!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 3 2007, 11:57 AM~9146216
> *Sup Brent!  Greetings from Chi-Town! I see Louisville doin they thang!
> *


wussup homie, where u been hiding at? You in the Chi now?


----------



## bucky

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Did someone say Alex?? :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Since when did 4th Street have a strip club? Where were you guys parting at?


----------



## weldermyass

hey honda hair .get the f outa the a wai! :twak: :wave:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Nov 5 2007, 01:44 PM~9159487
> *hey honda hair .get the f outa the a wai! :twak:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much for some lowers 4 64 impala shippied to 94560


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 5 2007, 10:18 AM~9156890
> *Did someone say Alex??  :uh:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## OVERTIME

Glad to hear the cutlass made it to your shop safely. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Nov 11 2007, 10:51 AM~9203308
> *Glad to hear the cutlass made it to your shop safely. :biggrin:
> *


Im glade the trunk key made it! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Nov 11 2007, 10:51 AM~9203308
> *Glad to hear the cutlass made it to your shop safely. :biggrin:
> *


that cutty is fucking clean! Got to see it today :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Its good to hear the compliments. Thanks


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Nov 12 2007, 06:55 PM~9213142
> *Its good to hear the compliments. Thanks
> *


no prob man, just callin it the way I see it


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 12 2007, 04:48 PM~9210846
> *that cutty is fucking clean! Got to see it today :biggrin:
> *



I need to get over there and check it out, but my honey do list got piled up when I was at Brents most of the week last week. But hey there is plenty of light to work with now. :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Individualsms

Thought you might like to see this brent


----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Chevillacs

looks NICE!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Nov 13 2007, 04:18 PM~9220216
> *Thought you might like to see this brent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good Walt!


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

top


----------



## 187_Regal

notice the difference here alex is looking at what? what am i looking at? whos gay in these pics....lol...im just kiddin alex is good people....i just thought it was funny.....lol.....


----------



## Sixty34me

he was trying to show off somin at the halloween party


----------



## lone star

my 2 pump 3 square pitbull setup....


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 15 2007, 05:03 PM~9235633
> *notice the difference here alex is looking at what? what am i looking at? whos gay in these pics....lol...im just kiddin alex is good people....i just thought it was funny.....lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know where I wanna go next time I visit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TAYLORMADE

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2007, 11:32 AM~9056551
> *for an impala 1050 shipped
> *


Hey Brent is that 28 or 31 spline,disc brakes with the yoke? and if so how much more for a chrome one?


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Nov 13 2007, 04:20 PM~9220229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who's is that Walt ?


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## hostile's61

TTT for pitbull :biggrin: 

whats up brent


----------



## PITBULL

:0


----------



## PITBULL

:0


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 18 2007, 10:20 PM~9255589
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=80y27lz&s=1
> *


what is that peeking out of the garage?


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 18 2007, 10:29 PM~9255670
> *
> 
> *


holy shit that looks mean :0 whos is that


----------



## Mark

damn :biggrin: crazy lock up. 

im still dieing to see the rear lock on the wagon.


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 18 2007, 09:29 PM~9255670
> *
> 
> *


From my garage to Brents shop all the way from Wyoming. Cant wait for the final product. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Nov 19 2007, 10:06 PM~9263454
> *From my garage to Brents shop all the way from Wyoming. Cant wait for the final product. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

up to the top


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 02:52 AM~9236851
> *my 2 pump 3 square pitbull setup....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY CLEAN


----------



## snoopdan

Hey brent, dont forget about me! I still need to find out when we can do my jeep.


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me

back to the top


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Prez of the I

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

pitbull, how much for 2 pitbull polished backing plates and 2 pitbull tank plugs ?


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

ttt


----------



## midwest_swang

Bump  PITBULL :0


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## OVERTIME

Show some pics of the cars that have pitbull in the trunk.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 18 2007, 10:29 PM~9255670
> *
> 
> *


i was like you brent  i was really impressed with the way Ivan did his setup!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 4 2007, 01:08 AM~9369416
> *i was like you brent   i was really impressed with the way Ivan did his setup!
> *


it is nice isn't it


----------



## PITBULL

Chrome FORD 9'' G body Rearend :0


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 4 2007, 05:13 PM~9373496
> *Chrome G body Rearend
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 4 2007, 05:13 PM~9373496
> *Chrome  FORD 9'' G body Rearend :0
> 
> 
> *


pretty


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 4 2007, 07:13 PM~9373496
> *Chrome  FORD 9'' G body Rearend :0
> 
> 
> *


OMG I cant believe thats MINE!!! :0 

looks really really good homie!

Thanks


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 4 2007, 06:13 PM~9373496
> *Chrome  FORD 9'' G body Rearend :0
> 
> 
> *


Looks good as always, I like the bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 06:53 PM~9374288
> *Looks good as always, I like the bumper. :biggrin:
> *


do I sence some instigating? from another topic :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 4 2007, 08:13 PM~9374493
> *do I sence some instigating? from another topic :biggrin:
> *


No, it's doesn't have anything to do with it hitting the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 07:25 PM~9374592
> *No, it's doesn't have anything to do with it hitting the ground. :biggrin:
> *


well gee golly I was wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 5 2007, 04:25 AM~9374592
> *No, it's doesn't have anything to do with it hitting the ground. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:25 PM~9374592
> *No, it's doesn't have anything to do with it hitting the ground. :biggrin:
> *



It is a special bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 5 2007, 06:40 AM~9378129
> *It is a special bumper.  :biggrin:
> *


Unleaded I hope. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 5 2007, 08:12 AM~9378160
> *Unleaded I hope. :biggrin:
> *



Very much unleaded. :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 5 2007, 02:12 PM~9378160
> *Unleaded I hope. :biggrin:
> *


wow , cant believe you thinking , i'd consider that ........ lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 5 2007, 07:18 AM~9378376
> *wow , cant believe you thinking , i'd consider that ........ lmao :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: maybe I need to ride over and see what is up


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave:


----------



## snoopdan

Hey Brent, dont forget to take a look at your buddies' Jeep, id love to get at least a back setup installed on mine soon. 


no juice = no fun.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 4 2007, 05:13 PM~9373496
> *Chrome  FORD 9'' G body Rearend :0
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: That looks nice. :thumbsup: Chrome looks real good.


----------



## Chevillacs

ttt


----------



## Dolle

Brent pm me the exaust guys # I need a quote


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:wave:


----------



## WrazedWrong

What up Brent?


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 4 2007, 07:13 PM~9373496
> *Chrome  FORD 9'' G body Rearend :0
> 
> 
> *


gOD DAMN BRNT NICE WORK, I WILL SEE YOU TOMMORROW!


----------



## Dolle

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 9 2007, 12:56 AM~9407443
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 8 2007, 11:56 PM~9407443
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


(Borats voice) VERRY NIICE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 9 2007, 01:49 PM~9409677
> *(Borats voice) VERRY NIICE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 9 2007, 01:49 PM~9409677
> *(Borats voice) VERRY NIICE
> *


thanks I still need to hardline it and wire it then the trunk is done


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 9 2007, 10:46 PM~9413484
> *thanks I still need to hardline it and wire it then the trunk is done
> *


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT for the homie putting in major work!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 8 2007, 10:56 PM~9407443
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks damn nice dolle, the stripes on the backing plates set it off!


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## 187_Regal

i think brents computer caught another STD......LOL....


----------



## AndrewH

man i love that trunk.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 10 2007, 06:48 PM~9421070
> *i think brents computer caught another STD......LOL....
> *


as I said before gay porn can do that to a comp.


----------



## individualsbox

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 10 2007, 06:48 PM~9421070
> *i think brents computer caught another STD......LOL....
> *



AY B, U NEED THE DOCTOR TO TAKE A LOOK AT IT :wow:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Dec 10 2007, 08:23 PM~9421958
> *AY B, U NEED THE DOCTOR TO TAKE A LOOK AT IT :wow:
> *


just remember scratching leads to rashes


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 10 2007, 04:11 PM~9418967
> *looks damn nice dolle, the stripes on the backing plates set it off!
> *


thanks homie I feel like the end is finally in sight


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 11 2007, 10:55 AM~9425976
> *thanks homie I feel like the end is finally in sight
> *


exciting isn't it :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 10 2007, 07:06 PM~9421265
> *as I said before gay porn can do that to a comp.
> *



i wanna know how you know gay porn does it.....lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 11 2007, 04:14 AM~9421354
> *please post in the topic link
> 
> times & places ,contact info on link
> *


man bro wish i could , car wont be ready by then ,, hope to be ready in feb.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 11 2007, 03:48 AM~9421070
> *i think brents computer caught another STD......LOL....
> *


insight had to come replace the damn broadband part ...ahhhh , no more burning !lol


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 11 2007, 10:15 PM~9431932
> *i wanna know how you know gay porn does it.....lol
> *


you know how brent shows off his ummmmmmm stuff


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

ttt


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

ttt


----------



## yetti

Wagon pics please. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yeah brent quit being a dick :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 16 2007, 11:06 PM~9466773
> *Wagon pics please. :biggrin:
> *


I got mental pics from yesterday. :biggrin: It is beautiful...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 17 2007, 07:49 AM~9468574
> *I got mental pics from yesterday.  :biggrin:  It is beautiful...
> *


ohhh I see how it is Josh, saying you'd call me bout comin over and seeing it. :angry:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Thanks for that thang brent , My girl was like WTF is that i said just wait lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 18 2007, 04:45 PM~9478981
> *Thanks for that thang brent , My girl was like WTF is that i said just wait lol
> *



now that sounds like a kinky threesome....lmao....JK


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 18 2007, 04:45 PM~9478981
> *Thanks for that thang brent , My girl was like WTF is that i said just wait lol
> *


what did he give you :angry:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 10 2007, 07:48 PM~9421058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 10 2007, 07:48 PM~9421058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob

he didnt GIVE me shit lol trust me i paid for it lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 18 2007, 06:13 PM~9479595
> *he didnt GIVE me shit  lol trust me i paid for it  lol  :biggrin:
> *


Pm me what you *BOUGHT*???????? :biggrin:




I want the old Pesco he used to have


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 18 2007, 06:45 PM~9478981
> *Thanks for that thang brent , My girl was like WTF is that i said just wait lol
> *


:0 
U MAKING IT SOUND LIKE HES SELLING REINFORCED VIBRATORS AND COILED- OVER FUZZY CUFFS! 

j/p :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 19 2007, 01:54 AM~9482168
> *:0  MAKING IT SOUND LIKE HES SELLING REINFORCED VIBRATORS AND COILED- OVER FUZZY CUFFS!
> 
> j/p  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 19 2007, 02:54 AM~9482168
> *:0
> U MAKING IT SOUND LIKE HES SELLING REINFORCED VIBRATORS AND COILED- OVER FUZZY CUFFS!
> 
> j/p  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



shut up punk before i break out the puppy pic ......... she dont need no reiforced vibrator :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 17 2007, 01:28 PM~9470459
> *ohhh I see how it is Josh, saying you'd call me bout comin over and seeing it. :angry:
> *


If you only new how out of control my days are! They came over Sun.! Now I know you diddent come over to see me, you came over to spy! Now you really arent comeing over to"say whats up" !  j/j :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup josh


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 19 2007, 06:54 PM~9487712
> *If you only new how out of control my days are! They came over Sun.!  Now I know you diddent come over to see me, you came over to spy! Now you really arent comeing over to"say whats up" !   j/j :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: well that is true.......

















naw I would of said hi before I asked to see the car!LMAO for real man we do need to get together some time, the wife will cook for ya'll


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 19 2007, 03:13 AM~9479592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn joe ,,, they could be brothers


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 17 2007, 05:06 AM~9466773
> *Wagon pics please. :biggrin:
> *


really soon .....

your package went today ,, THANKS FOR ALL THE BUSINESS ,, ill remember it when the elco needs parts for sure


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 19 2007, 01:45 AM~9478981
> *Thanks for that thang brent , My girl was like WTF is that i said just wait lol
> *


man bob that does sound messed up ... lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 19 2007, 09:42 PM~9488553
> *really soon .....
> 
> your package went today ,, THANKS FOR ALL THE BUSINESS ,, ill remember it when the elco needs parts for sure
> *


You know you got all my business. :biggrin: PITBULL in the trunk. :0


----------



## weldermyass

trunk pitbull in the truck you mean right :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 19 2007, 08:42 PM~9488553
> *really soon .....
> 
> your package went today ,, THANKS FOR ALL THE BUSINESS ,, ill remember it when the elco needs parts for sure
> *



Brent, did you send out my package ? the 4 pumps and 4 squares ? :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 20 2007, 07:44 AM~9491311
> *Brent, did you send out my package ? the 4 pumps and 4 squares ?  :biggrin:
> *


right you know the ones you said I could have for free cuz your not useing them :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

shhhhhhh........dont tell Brent! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 20 2007, 04:44 PM~9491311
> *Brent, did you send out my package ? the 4 pumps and 4 squares ?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah bro , theres a guy in a red suit dropping them of to you christmas eve . lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 21 2007, 01:46 AM~9494742
> *shhhhhhh........dont tell Brent! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont tell me what ? 

man josh your tool box looks cool painted up .... lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

Yea ,I dont use it much so I figured I would fix it up!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 20 2007, 07:55 PM~9494812
> *dont tell me what ?
> 
> man josh your tool box looks cool painted up .... lol
> *



Sweet jesus ......... a flaked tool box


----------



## Sixty34me

FUCK I CAN'T SEE THE PIC HERE AT WORK :angry:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Ill tell ya its a hood with paint on it and a little metal flake..... not much just a little


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 20 2007, 05:46 PM~9494742
> *shhhhhhh........dont tell Brent! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Show us more focker, that part of the roof is cool though. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 20 2007, 06:05 PM~9495432
> *Ill tell ya its a hood with paint on it and a little metal flake..... not much just a little
> *


fuck email me the pic.........



















PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 20 2007, 04:46 PM~9494742
> *shhhhhhh........dont tell Brent! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks very good


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 20 2007, 06:46 PM~9494742
> *shhhhhhh........dont tell Brent! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You put some flake on Jeffs car????







lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 20 2007, 09:31 PM~9497498
> *You put some flake on Jeffs car????
> lol j/k  :biggrin:
> *


yea ...............................................................?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

josh you really have an eye for detail, bad ass work bro!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

josh you really have an eye for detail, bad ass work bro!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

josh you really have an eye for detail, bad ass work bro!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

^^^^^^^^ damn server,but i think you know what im sayin :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

Josh you truely have a gift :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Seeing the car in person makes this pic look crappy. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 21 2007, 04:23 AM~9499762
> *Seeing the car in person makes this pic look crappy.  :biggrin:
> *


i got to see the pic at home and it looks damn good, I would like to see thye car in person :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 21 2007, 01:25 AM~9498590
> *^^^^^^^^ damn server,but i think you know what im sayin  :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 21 2007, 01:51 PM~9502392
> *i got to see the pic at home and it looks damn good, I would like to see thye car in person :biggrin:
> *


Now I know why you come over my house! :angry:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Dec 20 2007, 11:23 PM~9498566-->
> 
> 
> 
> josh you really have an eye for detail, bad ass work bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2007, 02:01 AM~9499485
> *Josh you truely have a gift :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2007, 04:23 AM~9499762
> *Seeing the car in person makes this pic look crappy.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Dec 21 2007, 01:51 PM~9502392
> *i got to see the pic at home and it looks damn good, I would like to see thye car in person :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

looks like the cutlass you did


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2007, 03:13 PM~9503083
> *looks like the cutlass you did
> *


I dont how you can say it looks like anything! you cant see it!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2007, 06:13 PM~9503083
> *looks like the cutlass you did
> *


 :twak: :nono: 


Not even close, not knocking Jeffs car or Joshs work on Jeffs car, but this car is very nice.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 21 2007, 03:18 PM~9503126
> *I dont how you can say it looks like anything! you cant see it!
> *


oh sorry :uh: take a pill fuker, looks similar in the pic that was posted :banghead:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2007, 04:39 PM~9503308
> *oh sorry :uh:  take a pill fuker, looks similar in the pic that was posted :banghead:
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS A TOOL BOX???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 21 2007, 03:49 PM~9503374
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS A TOOL BOX???????? :biggrin:
> *


yeah i guess :uh: oh so sorry guys, that i thought the toolbox looked like the cutlass :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 21 2007, 06:49 PM~9503374
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS A TOOL BOX???????? :biggrin:
> *




I thought you retired from lowriding. :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2007, 03:39 PM~9503308
> *oh sorry :uh:  take a pill fuker, looks similar in the pic that was posted :banghead:
> *


what you got? :around:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 21 2007, 03:54 PM~9503425
> *I thought you retired from lowriding.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 21 2007, 04:34 PM~9503279
> *:twak:  :nono:
> Not even close, not knocking Jeffs car or Joshs work on Jeffs car, but this car is very nice.
> *


HATER.....................
:nono: YOU SHOULD HAVE NOT SAID (NOT EVEN CLOSE)........

THE CUTLASS HAS A Oh MY GOD PAINT JOB ................. :0 

SO YOU ARE SAYING THAT BRENT'S WAGON NUMBER 3 :biggrin: HAS A Oh I JUST NUTTED IN MY PANTS PAINT JOB????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: 


WHO CARES JOSH IS THE FUCKING KING OF LOUISVILLE SO DEAL WITH IT......
(The above plug of josh's work was paid for by him) :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 21 2007, 04:54 PM~9503425
> *I thought you retired from lowriding.  :uh:
> *


The stupid car just won't leave...... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 21 2007, 07:00 PM~9503462
> *The stupid car just won't leave...... :biggrin:
> *



If it is not gone by April I am coming to get it and rolling it all year.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 21 2007, 05:01 PM~9503473
> *If it is not gone by April I am coming to get it and rolling it all year.
> *


Be my guest.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 21 2007, 03:56 PM~9503438
> *what you got?  :around:
> *


you'll get served by it soon enough :0 :yes:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2007, 05:14 PM~9503566
> *you'll get served by it soon enough :0  :yes:
> *


WoW.........................


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 21 2007, 04:23 PM~9503626
> *WoW.........................
> *


im just playin, hes my buddy i wouldn't do that to him :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2007, 05:25 PM~9503642
> *im just playin, hes my buddy i wouldn't do that to him :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YOU WOULD........ :biggrin: Josh better hope you don't let russ hit the switch on the pank.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 21 2007, 03:05 PM~9503003
> *Now I know why you come over my house! :angry:
> 
> *


:tears: the secret is out, i just use you for inside information. 




By the way looks killer


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 21 2007, 03:58 PM~9503449
> *HATER.....................
> :nono: YOU SHOULD HAVE NOT SAID (NOT EVEN CLOSE)........
> 
> THE CUTLASS HAS A Oh MY GOD PAINT JOB ................. :0
> 
> SO YOU ARE SAYING THAT BRENT'S WAGON NUMBER 3 :biggrin:  HAS A Oh I JUST NUTTED IN MY PANTS PAINT JOB????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHO CARES JOSH IS THE FUCKING KING OF LOUISVILLE SO DEAL WITH IT......
> (The above plug of josh's work was paid for by him) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2007, 04:14 PM~9503566
> *you'll get served by it soon enough :0  :yes:
> *


OHHHHHHH! Now you want to talk shit... :roflmao: :roflmao:







By the way I mean what kind of pills do you have? jackass! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 21 2007, 03:58 PM~9503449
> *HATER.....................
> :nono: YOU SHOULD HAVE NOT SAID (NOT EVEN CLOSE)........
> 
> THE CUTLASS HAS A Oh MY GOD PAINT JOB ................. :0
> 
> SO YOU ARE SAYING THAT BRENT'S WAGON NUMBER 3 :biggrin:  HAS A Oh I JUST NUTTED IN MY PANTS PAINT JOB????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHO CARES JOSH IS THE FUCKING KING OF LOUISVILLE SO DEAL WITH IT......
> (The above plug of josh's work was paid for by him) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

bbooooya!
:biggrin: 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LUXURIOU$LAC, PITBULL, ~~RED~~


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 22 2007, 01:14 AM~9503566
> *you'll get served by it soon enough :0  :yes:
> *


oooooooohhhhh really your building a car now


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 21 2007, 11:00 PM~9506250
> *OHHHHHHH! Now you want to talk shit... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> By the way I mean what kind of pills do you have? jackass! :biggrin:
> *


pills? I was talking about serving you pancakes, and maybe eggs :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 21 2007, 11:20 PM~9506345
> *oooooooohhhhh really your building a car now
> *


do you want pancakes to????


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 22 2007, 10:36 AM~9508227
> *pills? I was talking about serving you pancakes, and maybe eggs :biggrin:
> *


yea, two over easy, and grits! :biggrin: I like Chads moms grits! tell her to make them!


----------



## Dolle

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WSL63+Dec 21 2007, 06:00 PM~9503462-->
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid car just won't leave...... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear its about to leave for real this time :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WSL63_@Dec 21 2007, 06:29 PM~9503661
> *YEAH YOU WOULD........ :biggrin: Josh better hope you don't let russ hit the switch on the pank.... :0  :0  :0  :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DerbycityDave

*Just Wanted To Wish PITBULL a Merry Christmas And A Happy New Year*


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 22 2007, 10:39 PM~9511501
> *I hear its about to leave for real this time  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Good................. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

didn't know if anyone posted this yet.


----------



## lowriders2choppers

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 21 2007, 04:29 PM~9503661
> *YEAH YOU WOULD........ :biggrin: Josh better hope you don't let russ hit the switch on the pank.... :0  :0  :0  :0 :biggrin:
> *



damn i didnt think that i did that bad for the first time....lol....i was a virgin...lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT


----------



## drasticbean

merry christmas to the PITBULL....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO BRENT AND FAMILY!! HOPE SANTA HAD SOMTHING IN HIS SACK FOR YALL!!!


----------



## travieso1967

jus wanted to wish everyone a merry X-mas all the way from Mosul, Iraq.... hope that you are all safe and the holidays bring you all good times and cheer


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Dec 25 2007, 02:06 AM~9526407
> *jus wanted to wish everyone a merry X-mas all the way from Mosul, Iraq.... hope that you are all safe and the holidays bring you all good times and cheer
> *


Marry Christmas man! Be safe!!


----------



## Sixty34me

Merry Mfn christmas to ya homie


----------



## showandgo

merry christmas everyone


----------



## 187_Regal

all i know is i saw the wagon tonight and i think everyone will need their blue blockers on when they see this thing roll out.....its tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.....major props josh on another tight ass paint job....and this one and jeffs car will look nothing alike.....not even close......not knockin either one....but there is significant differences......


----------



## OVERTIME

So is it done then ?


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 20 2007, 04:51 PM~9494777
> *yeah bro , theres a guy in a red suit dropping them of to you christmas eve . lol
> *



He must have missed my house because I didn't get it. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 25 2007, 10:30 PM~9531928
> *So is it done then ?
> *



no not completely done but close.....i walked in yesterday to the garage and i wish they would have took a pic cause im sure it would be funny.....lol.....it will definitely turn heads!!!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 26 2007, 07:12 AM~9533260
> *He must have missed my house because I didn't get it. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe it's the guy in the brown shorty shorts


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## Mark

:yes: :yes: thats what im talking about, still wanna see a side shot of drop and lock.


----------



## ~~RED~~

cant show all of it!  :uh:


----------



## showandgo

looks great homie you are doing real good work, alittle to good for brent though lololol :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 26 2007, 08:53 PM~9537818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that will be pretty riding wheelies. :biggrin: I thought we extended our a-arms too much. They just keep getting better Josh. Keep up the great work. Brent aren't you glad you didn't just do white?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 26 2007, 10:42 PM~9538126
> *cant show all of it!   :uh:
> *


damn theres more! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 26 2007, 09:42 PM~9538126
> *cant show all of it!   :uh:
> *


hey, once the cars out, its out. so by that time i expect pics of the entire car. comes down to it, ill just have to see it when i roll down to get some battery's.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Dec 26 2007, 08:44 PM~9538140-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks great homie you are doing real good work, alittle to good for brent though lololol :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Dec 26 2007, 08:53 PM~9538224
> *Damn, that will be pretty riding wheelies. :biggrin:  I thought we extended our a-arms too much.  They just keep getting better Josh. Keep up the great work. Brent aren't you glad you didn't just do white?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
I almost forgot, he did say white at first!


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 26 2007, 07:53 PM~9537818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I would sit here and tell you about how good the paint job is but their is no need, the attention to detail speaks for itself


----------



## Dolle

each paint job you do gets better and better can't wait for you to do my top


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 27 2007, 08:17 AM~9540750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I almost forgot, he did say white at first!
> *



Yes he did. That is way behind him now. :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

:0 good lordy that's hot


----------



## timdog57

I have never seen a Cutlass with that long of a roof. Is that custom. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Shits hella tight!


----------



## 187_Regal

lookin like i might have someone to ride around with this summer......i cant wait......


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Dec 26 2007, 07:53 PM~9537818-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I still can't see the fucking pics. Fucking web since bull shit at work. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 06:39 AM~9540834
> *each paint job you do gets better and better can't wait for you to do my top
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhh patterned top now Scott?
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57_@Dec 27 2007, 10:36 AM~9541688
> *I have never seen a Cutlass with that long of a roof.  Is that custom.  :biggrin:
> *


fuck I wanna see the pics :angry:


----------



## 187_Regal

its alright shawn.....the pics are nothing like seein it in person.....just make an appointment and drop in....lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Dec 27 2007, 01:35 PM~9542748-->
> 
> 
> 
> and I still can't see the fucking pics. Fucking web since bull shit at work. :angry:
> ohhh patterned top now Scott?
> 
> fuck I wanna see the pics :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Dec 27 2007, 03:34 PM~9543811
> *its alright shawn.....the pics are nothing like seein it in person.....just make an appointment and drop in....lol
> *


 Thats the only reason he comes by, is to spy on cars! :biggrin: 
Im just messing with you Shawn! you can come anytime


----------



## JRO

Looks real good man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

yesterday


----------



## PITBULL

yesterday


----------



## PITBULL

yesterday


----------



## PITBULL

today


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Dec 27 2007, 03:34 PM~9543811-->
> 
> 
> 
> its alright shawn.....the pics are nothing like seein it in person.....just make an appointment and drop in....lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, man I remember seeing Jeffs car in pics then seeing it in person. Not even close to the pics
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 03:43 PM~9543879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thats the only reason he comes by, is to spy on cars! :biggrin:
> Im just messing with you Shawn! you can come anytime
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I know just been busy as shit!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Dec 27 2007, 04:27 PM~9544291
> *yesterday
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin: damn ur quick


----------



## yetti

> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Mustang, Dan he's coming for you. :0


----------



## timdog57

> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Mustang, Dan he's coming for you. :0
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> VVRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 187_Regal

LUCKY!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

Nice. I see monte approves :0


----------



## big pimpin

> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Mustang, Dan he's coming for you. :0
> 
> 
> 
> [/qoute]
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> VVRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Oh Shit. Who bought J.R.'s old car? Lookin good KY guys.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Dec 26 2007, 07:53 PM~9537818-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I got on my dial up at home too see these pics and Damn I'm glad I did! great work Josh!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Dec 27 2007, 04:36 PM~9544373
> *today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awsome he got a frame wrap! Good kid too.


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 26 2007, 07:53 PM~9537818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 26 2007, 07:53 PM~9537818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SUPER NICE JOB


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hey brent check this out, i figured you would like my new tat! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

brent check out my setup jason came out and helped me hardline it I LOVE IT


----------



## lolow

:uh: nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 28 2007, 11:30 PM~9555400
> *brent check out my setup jason came out and helped me hardline it I LOVE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks bad ass scott!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 29 2007, 03:25 PM~9559375
> *damn that looks bad ass scott!
> *


 :thumbsup: I like!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 29 2007, 05:40 PM~9559463
> *:thumbsup:  I like!
> *


I am glad you like it now lets see some pics of yours :biggrin: I know you got some you can show me


----------



## PITBULL

looks real nice dolle ,,, very clean ...you gonna have it out summer ?.....  




billy that tattoo is pissed homie


----------



## lone star

heres my finished pitbull setup. INDIVIDUALS CC :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 29 2007, 08:54 PM~9560462
> *looks real nice dolle ,,, very clean ...you gonna have it out summer ?.....
> billy that tattoo is pissed homie
> *


I hope to have it at caspers if not it will be out for sure in the summer I'm not going to miss a whole nother year :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 29 2007, 08:54 PM~9560462
> *looks real nice dolle ,,, very clean ...you gonna have it out summer ?.....
> billy that tattoo is pissed homie
> *


thanks bro, we all had a great time hanging out last tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2007, 04:17 AM~9560585
> *heres my finished pitbull setup. INDIVIDUALS CC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow , theres gonna be some badass PITBULL equiped rides out next year ,,looks great lone star


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 30 2007, 12:33 PM~9564853
> *wow , theres gonna be some badass PITBULL equiped rides out next year ,,looks great lone star
> *


HEY DOGG, YOU GOT A PM DOGG, NEED THE ANSWER BACK HOMIE-


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 31 2007, 01:36 AM~9566867
> *HEY DOGG, YOU GOT A PM DOGG, NEED THE ANSWER BACK HOMIE-
> *


I GOT YA :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

need to see what you can do for an old sckool ride in my lincoln. sorry we missed you last night i guess we left about 15 mins to early


----------



## PITBULL

yeah thats what they told me ..

ill put you a kit together to do just what you want , let me know when your ready :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

happy new years homie


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 30 2007, 08:54 PM~9568906
> *happy new years homie
> *


X 2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

HAPPY NEW YEARS , everyone be safe


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 27 2007, 04:36 PM~9544373
> *today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE I SAID........... PIT BULL FRAME, YOU CANT GO WRONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## indyzmosthated

happy new year brother :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

happy new year


----------



## travieso1967

happy new year everyone....... hey brent seen all the pics going up.. you are putting out some killer rides and hydro work...... looking to do an Impala when I get back from Iraq..... if you know of one for sale at a decent price just hit me up... thanks bro......


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9560585
> *heres my finished pitbull setup. INDIVIDUALS CC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good, how did you get rid of the patterns?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 2 2008, 06:34 AM~9586115
> *looking good, how did you get rid of the patterns?
> *


Repaint


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 AM~9586329
> *Repaint
> *


I don't think he repainted it...I could be wrong tho.


----------



## 187_Regal

he prolly just wet sanded that layer out then recleared it......


----------



## Big Doe

He repainted where the patterns were


----------



## 187_Regal

there you go a painter.....i was waitin on one of you guys....lol


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Jan 1 2008, 10:53 PM~9584761
> *happy new year everyone.......  hey brent seen all the pics going up.. you are putting out some killer rides and hydro work...... looking to do an Impala when I get back from Iraq..... if you know of one for sale at a decent price just hit me up... thanks bro......
> *


I know of one for 3500 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Jan 2 2008, 07:34 AM~9586115-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good, how did you get rid of the patterns?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 2 2008, 09:52 AM~9586329
> *Repaint
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 10:15 AM~9586395
> *I don't think he repainted it...I could be wrong tho.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 10:26 AM~9586438
> *he prolly just wet sanded that layer out then recleared it......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 2 2008, 11:05 AM~9586617
> *He repainted where the patterns were
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Jan 2 2008, 01:15 PM~9587395
> *there you go a painter.....i was waitin on one of you guys....lol
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 2 2008, 01:22 PM~9588177
> *I know of one for 3500 :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :biggrin: i think you know what he wants.....lol


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Happy New Year to the whole Pitbull family, I hope this year is another great one for you!


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT for Armondo! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 2 2008, 02:00 PM~9588448
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


repaint over the pattersn reclear and buff out. ...


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 2 2008, 02:15 PM~9588547
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  i think you know what he wants.....lol
> *


:nono: :rofl:









2der bull shit.LOL


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 2 2008, 08:19 PM~9590153
> *:nono:  :rofl:
> 2der bull shit.LOL
> *



what kind of condition is it in/ I will be back in Aug on Mid-Tour Leave and if it is in really good condition then I would be interested in picking it up.......


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Jan 3 2008, 04:29 AM~9594665
> *what kind of condition is it in/ I will be back in Aug on Mid-Tour Leave and if it is in really good condition then I would be interested in picking it up.......
> *



He will even throw 2 extra doors in for free. :cheesy:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 3 2008, 09:57 AM~9595366
> *He will even throw 2 extra doors in for free.  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good... if it is a good deal then this will be my new project when I get back from Iraq and transfer my pitbull system out of the regal into the impala....


----------



## PITBULL

tim its a 4 door 63^^^^ ,,, i can look for something for you .... 

glad to hear your safe bro


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jan 3 2008, 06:57 AM~9595366-->
> 
> 
> 
> He will even throw 2 extra doors in for free.  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha......ass :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Jan 3 2008, 10:15 AM~9596024
> *tim its a 4 door  63^^^^ ,,, i can look for something for you ....
> 
> glad to hear your safe bro
> *


right it's a 4 door you wouldn't want it.


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 3 2008, 01:15 PM~9596024
> *tim its a 4 door  63^^^^ ,,, i can look for something for you ....
> 
> glad to hear your safe bro
> *


ya man we are all doing good here....... but on the 26th my Troop Commander was killed by Small Arms Fire..... ya If you could find a 2 door I would be totally thankful.......


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 3 2008, 04:56 PM~9597402
> *hahahahahahahahaha......ass :biggrin:
> right it's a 4 door you wouldn't want it.
> *


hahaha :barf: ya you are right... I wouldn't want a 4 door Impala


----------



## PITBULL

the 4 door he has is really nice , but most people with lowriders perfer 2 door for sure ....

shawn you would sell that car easy in the westend , with some 20s on it ....


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 4 2008, 07:40 AM~9604416
> *the 4 door he has is really nice , but most people with lowriders perfer 2 door for sure ....
> 
> shawn you would sell that car easy in the westend , with some 20s on it ....
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 4 2008, 10:40 AM~9604416
> *the 4 door he has is really nice , but most people with lowriders perfer 2 door for sure ....
> 
> shawn you would sell that car easy in the westend , with some 20s on it ....
> *



ya this is true....... seen my first Impala here in Iraq........... 4 dr 59 belair....... but it was rotted out and not running....


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 26 2007, 03:27 PM~9535726
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe it's the guy in the brown shorty shorts
> *


I knew I saw you running from my house :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 26 2007, 09:53 PM~9537818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice. How many hours did you have in it?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 4 2008, 12:01 PM~9605287
> *Looks nice. How many hours did you have in it?
> *


Its not done


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Jan 4 2008, 07:40 AM~9604416-->
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door he has is really nice , but most people with lowriders perfer 2 door for sure ....
> 
> shawn you would sell that car easy in the westend , with some 20s on it ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell at tax time Imma pay off the fleet so who knows what will happen with the impala :biggrin: Fuck maybe I'll just cut the sumbitch up :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Prez of the I_@Jan 4 2008, 08:50 AM~9604746
> *I knew I saw you running from my house  :biggrin:
> *


there is no physical evidence of that :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 4 2008, 04:34 PM~9606826
> *hell at tax time Imma pay off the fleet so who knows what will happen with the impala :biggrin:  Fuck maybe I'll just cut the sumbitch up :biggrin:
> there is no physical evidence of that :biggrin:
> *


It could save a poor condition 2 door project!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jan 4 2008, 05:30 PM~9608544
> *It could save a poor condition 2 door project!
> *


or it could be made into a 2 door working drop :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

BRENTS TRIM FOR THE WAGON 

1 down 12 more to go!









BLING BLING FOOL! :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 07:29 PM~9615882
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^ WOW :0 ^^^^ that looks nice  bling bling


----------



## Pinky Bitches

about 2 weeks homie


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 5 2008, 07:07 PM~9615707
> *BRENTS TRIM FOR THE WAGON
> 
> 1 down 12 more to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLING BLING FOOL! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Billy, thats nice. :wow:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Jan 5 2008, 10:35 PM~9616994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ WOW  :0 ^^^^ that looks nice  bling bling
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/2 done with 2 other peices for the windsheild, i pulled an all nighter on those!
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaptownSwangin_@Jan 5 2008, 10:39 PM~9617021
> *Damn Billy, thats nice. :wow:
> *


thanks bro, not chrome but close!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 5 2008, 05:07 PM~9615707
> *BRENTS TRIM FOR THE WAGON
> 
> 1 down 12 more to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLING BLING FOOL! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

PISSED :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 6 2008, 10:29 AM~9619890
> *PISSED  :0
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle

damn that looks good


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 6 2008, 08:29 AM~9619890
> *PISSED  :0
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 6 2008, 08:29 AM~9619890
> *PISSED  :0
> 
> 
> *



Uh oh! another blue and white 64 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star




----------



## redline

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 7 2008, 08:38 AM~9629393
> *Uh oh!  another blue and white 64  :biggrin:
> *


lol!........... Dee, we got a new body guard! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 7 2008, 05:38 PM~9629393
> *Uh oh!  another blue and white 64  :biggrin:
> *


he's gonna change the color


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 7 2008, 04:00 PM~9632188
> *lol!........... Dee, we got a new body guard! :biggrin:
> *



I heard, just feed him 10 times a day and you'll be fine :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 8 2008, 07:04 AM~9638009
> *he's gonna change the color
> *


which car is it, I'm at work and can't see. Is it jr's old car? I can't remember homies name for shit, and he went to my high school when I was a senior


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 8 2008, 11:55 AM~9639656
> *I heard, just feed him 10 times a day and you'll be fine  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 8 2008, 08:55 PM~9639656
> *I heard, just feed him 10 times a day and you'll be fine  :biggrin:
> *


Dee , this is no shit ,,, he called me sunday morning said he was on his way right after he ate his breakfast , which was oatmeal ,,, dude he showed up here 1 hour later eating sandwiches , while he drove ..

they told him he had to gain 10 pounds , can you believe that shit ?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 8 2008, 08:20 PM~9642459
> *Dee , this is no shit ,,, he called me sunday morning said he was on his way right after he ate his breakfast , which was oatmeal ,,, dude he showed up here 1 hour later eating sandwiches , while he drove ..
> 
> they told him he had to gain 10 pounds , can you believe that shit ?
> *


is that the dude with the 64? is he the one that is going to play at Louisville?


----------



## Sixty34me

what the fuck is going on.....ohh and that 64 looks clean! the webbsence is down right now so i can see everything. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Pitbull Frame....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 9 2008, 03:58 AM~9642798
> *is that the dude with the 64? is he the one that is going to play at Louisville?
> *


naw , he has a 63 , name is byron #78 , real cool dude ...


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 8 2008, 06:20 PM~9642459
> *Dee , this is no shit ,,, he called me sunday morning said he was on his way right after he ate his breakfast , which was oatmeal ,,, dude he showed up here 1 hour later eating sandwiches , while he drove ..
> 
> they told him he had to gain 10 pounds , can you believe that shit ?
> *



Trust me I know. When we traveled this is how it went.

Fuel: $80.00
trailer rental: $150.00
show entry fee: $40.00
hotel: $150.00
Feeding Byron: $300.00

The Big "I" better get skybox passes when his ass go pro. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Jan 8 2008, 10:28 PM~9645111-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbull Frame....
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks real good!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Prez of the I_@Jan 9 2008, 08:51 AM~9647286
> *Trust me I know.  When we traveled this is how it went.
> 
> Fuel:  $80.00
> trailer rental: $150.00
> show entry fee: $40.00
> hotel: $150.00
> Feeding Byron: $300.00
> 
> The Big "I" better get skybox passes when his ass go pro. :biggrin:
> *


ohhh shit! I remember when i went to Uof L some of the football players where in some of my classes, and DAMN! They were some big mofo's, the linemen where huge and the quarterback was even bigger then me and I'm a big guy...LOL


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 9 2008, 08:51 AM~9647286
> *Trust me I know.  When we traveled this is how it went.
> 
> Fuel:  $80.00
> trailer rental: $150.00
> show entry fee: $40.00
> hotel: $150.00
> Feeding Byron: $300.00
> 
> The Big "I" better get skybox passes when his ass go pro. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Yea i wouldent mind sitting in the sky box watching a game!


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me

bump for some pits


----------



## Boxman513

Whats good homies!!! Brent, I been meaning to holla at you but I been busier than a 1 armed juggler....Hopefully I'll be sellin' my 63 soon, then I'll come down there and get me a few PITS finally!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Jan 12 2008, 07:34 PM~9677360
> *Hopefully I'll be sellin' my 63 soon,*


Somebody boo this man 


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

What's good Brent, hows the family?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 12 2008, 06:10 PM~9677583
> *Somebody boo this man
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


sometimes you do what you gotta do. 





also sup Brent


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 4 2008, 05:01 PM~9605287
> *Looks nice. How many hours did you have in it?
> *


 :0 :0 Looking good.


----------



## Sixty34me

hey brent did you see this pic of switchmans car? I know it used to have your pumps in it(donno if it still does?) but look at the back tire!!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL

wrazed wrong's ride


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 14 2008, 09:11 PM~9695816
> *wrazed wrong's ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's pretty cool looking. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

god damn it fit in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

That fuckers laid out !!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 15 2008, 04:27 AM~9695341
> *hey brent did you see this pic of switchmans car? I know it used to have your pumps in it(donno if it still does?) but look at the back tire!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah it does ,, single pumper .... thats a bad ass pic


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 14 2008, 09:01 PM~9696402
> *yeah it does ,, single pumper .... thats a bad ass pic
> *


word! I thought damn thats some power there.. got it off the Individuals topic


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 14 2008, 10:11 PM~9695816
> *wrazed wrong's ride
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That motherfucker is sweet!!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo

damn nice :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield

hows the wagon commin


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 14 2008, 11:52 PM~9696913
> *:0  That motherfucker is sweet!!!!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SIK_9D1

Thats one bad ass ride right there!


----------



## Sixty34me

and once again can't see the pics cuz I'm at work :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 15 2008, 02:26 PM~9701575
> *and once again can't see the pics cuz I'm at work :angry:
> *


www.monster.com


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2008, 03:38 PM~9702543
> *www.monster.com
> *


sooooo what are you trying to say :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 14 2008, 08:11 PM~9695816
> *wrazed wrong's ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 14 2008, 09:01 PM~9696402
> *yeah it does ,, single pumper .... thats a bad ass pic
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

getting started ,,,,, its gonna be sick :0 !


----------



## WrazedWrong

Thanks Brent for doing the Set Up the car lays low and rides smooth


----------



## JRO

Hey Brent, is WrazedWrong's Caddy done like how you said I should do mine? Too ride smooth?


----------



## PITBULL

factory coils up front and 1/2 ton truck coils in the rear , he said it rides good


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, indyzmosthated

what up matt.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2008, 07:24 PM~9703428
> *getting started ,,,,, its gonna be sick :0  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2008, 08:28 AM~9707927
> *factory coils up front and 1/2 ton truck coils in the rear , he said it rides good
> *


shocks in the front?


----------



## PITBULL

nope .... , lotta coil though ........


----------



## juiced86

another pitbull frame ready for the body   thanks brent :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Jan 16 2008, 09:29 PM~9713692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pitbull frame ready for the body     thanks brent :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Looks like 2 of em.


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 16 2008, 10:45 PM~9713834
> *Looks like 2 of em.
> *


well it is but the one on the wall was put on hold for a while :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Jan 17 2008, 04:29 AM~9713692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pitbull frame ready for the body     thanks brent :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks good chris , louisvilles goona have some fun this summer  

like them wheels too


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 17 2008, 08:43 AM~9717246
> *looks good chris , louisvilles goona have some fun this summer
> 
> like them wheels too
> *


you got that right i cant wait for the late nights in the low low :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

is chris's frame split?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 17 2008, 09:07 AM~9717394
> *is chris's frame split?
> *


sure looks like it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Jan 16 2008, 09:50 PM~9713872
> *well it is but the one on the wall was put on hold for a while  :uh:
> *


I see a 90 caddy header chillin, the frame on the wall looks like its for lac as well! :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 17 2008, 02:46 PM~9718971
> *I see a 90 caddy header chillin, the frame on the wall looks like its for lac  as well! :biggrin:
> *


Thats the wash caddy back there dude lol :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 17 2008, 02:55 PM~9719016
> *Thats the wash caddy back there dude lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup john


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2008, 05:24 PM~9703428
> *getting started ,,,,, its gonna be sick :0  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is this the one getting ready for full show ?


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 17 2008, 01:37 PM~9719316
> *Is this the one getting ready for full show ?
> *


yep..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 17 2008, 10:07 AM~9717394
> *is chris's frame split?
> *


 nope i got caprice spindles on it...its got a mean ass tuck


----------



## juiced86

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: juiced86, 65chevyridah, DirtySouth Cantina, ~~RED~~ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## indyzmosthated

whats up fellas, brent are you going to get that wagon to me before casper????????????


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 19 2008, 10:00 AM~9732071
> *whats up fellas,  brent are you going to get that wagon to me before casper????????????
> *


naw probly not , always next year for casper ,,,, will be done soon though


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 14 2008, 09:27 PM~9695341
> *hey brent did you see this pic of switchmans car? I know it used to have your pumps in it(donno if it still does?) but look at the back tire!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn... :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

what up brent..


----------



## lone star

hope to see the wa-wa (wagon) in tulsa!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

hey Brent just saw the pics of ant's set up looks damn good


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## TYTE9D

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

ooooooooh damn ,, nick i need to get you a price dont i ?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I call ya tonight


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 24 2008, 05:36 AM~9770859
> *ooooooooh damn ,, nick i need to get you a price dont i ?
> *


as soon as you can, thanks Brent :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2008, 06:21 PM~9693560
> *:0  :0 Looking good.
> *


What did you say before you edited your post?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 24 2008, 06:36 AM~9770859
> *ooooooooh damn ,, nick i need to get you a price dont i ?
> *


see what happens when ya get really busy. If ya need help lemme know


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## Spanky

INDIVIDUALS C.C.-OK 10TH ANNUAL PICNIC


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 24 2008, 12:11 PM~9771936
> *What did you say before you edited your post?
> *


what could he say...lol


----------



## Chevillacs

WAT UP PITBULL!!!

Its coming along nicely homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 26 2008, 03:54 PM~9790136
> *WAT UP PITBULL!!!
> 
> Its coming along nicely homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Ahh what the hell TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 26 2008, 10:54 PM~9790136
> *WAT UP PITBULL!!!
> 
> Its coming along nicely homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you aint kiddin


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 05:14 PM~9824326
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal

oh [email protected]


----------



## HardTimes92

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 05:14 PM~9824326
> *
> *


man that car is f*ckin badass :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 06:14 PM~9824326
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ

Looks PISSED!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 31 2008, 10:28 AM~9829869
> *Looks PISSED!
> *



Actually pissed is what Monte did to the wheel as soon as Brent brought it back home. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2008, 09:31 AM~9829878
> *Actually pissed is what Monte did to the wheel as soon as Brent brought it back home.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He just wanted to welcome it back home :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 31 2008, 09:56 AM~9830879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  He just wanted to welcome it back home  :biggrin:
> *


it's monte's seal of approval.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey brent trying to sell my enclosed trailer if you know anyone that wants it $3500,if you need pics il post them in the classifieds, you might need it to keep that pretty paint job nice :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 31 2008, 10:05 PM~9835966
> *hey brent trying to sell my enclosed trailer if you know anyone that wants it $3500,if you need pics il post them in the classifieds, you might need it to keep that pretty paint job nice :biggrin:
> *


Tell josh when he's up there tomorrow. He needs one and has all the $$$$ with all those pattern jobs he's doing :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 31 2008, 09:05 PM~9835966
> *hey brent trying to sell my enclosed trailer if you know anyone that wants it $3500,if you need pics il post them in the classifieds, you might need it to keep that pretty paint job nice :biggrin:
> *


What size is the trailer


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 11:22 PM~9837733
> *What size is the trailer
> *



We had a 63 Impala in it, so its big enough for most anything!


----------



## timdog57

He also fit a 59 with a booty kit on it in there. It was tight, but it fit.


----------



## Dolle

I rode past your house this morning I honked but I didn't see anyone


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2008, 08:31 AM~9829878
> *Actually pissed is what Monte did to the wheel as soon as Brent brought it back home.  :biggrin:
> *



Monte strikes again. I'm still upset about my chair and toolbox from two years ago. Brent you need to put a colostomy bag on that dog.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## D-BO

Brent, what's going on? This is what I was talking about with my Caprice A-arms! I have a one inch extension plus Caprice spindles! I still haven't forgot about you!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Feb 2 2008, 06:42 AM~9846069
> *Monte strikes again.  I'm still upset about my chair and toolbox from two years ago.  Brent you need to put a colostomy bag on that dog.
> *


LMAO , YOUR CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 2 2008, 09:05 AM~9846937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brent, what's going on? This is what I was talking about with my Caprice A-arms! I have a one inch extension plus Caprice spindles! I still haven't forgot about you!
> *


MAN , BRO im diggin that


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 1 2008, 05:05 AM~9835966
> *hey brent trying to sell my enclosed trailer if you know anyone that wants it $3500,if you need pics il post them in the classifieds, you might need it to keep that pretty paint job nice :biggrin:
> *


hhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmm ,, call me ,,, i maybe interested :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 2 2008, 07:58 AM~9847756
> *hhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmm ,, call me ,,, i maybe interested :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: me too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

say brent heres some of my shit! i just thought id show ya!, im still not done yet!


----------



## BANKS

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 09:17 PM~9852051
> *say brent heres some of my shit! i just thought id show ya!, im still not done yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH EVEN IF I DON'T LIKE YO ASS, I GOT TO ADMIT, THIS SHIT LOOK NICE. GOOD JOB YA BLUE GRASS FRANKENSTEIN MONKEY


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 2 2008, 01:05 AM~9846937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brent, what's going on? This is what I was talking about with my Caprice A-arms! I have a one inch extension plus Caprice spindles! I still haven't forgot about you!
> *


Tight Cutty!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BANKS_@Feb 3 2008, 12:12 AM~9852406
> *YEAH EVEN IF I DON'T LIKE YO ASS, I GOT TO ADMIT, THIS SHIT LOOK NICE. GOOD JOB YA BLUE GRASS FRANKENSTEIN MONKEY
> *


^^^go choke on an old dick liverlips! :uh:







sorry brent


----------



## Chevillacs

Hey brent sup homie, need some advice on what type of cylinders to run to the front, and if you sell em how much.....let me know homie, thanks!


----------



## PICAZZO

*what do you guys charge to wrap a frame, powdercoat it and put the car back on the frame?* (G-Body)


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 1 2008, 06:36 PM~9843241
> *I rode past your house this morning I honked but I didn't see anyone
> *



You weren't looking hard enough because Josh pulled out in his car when you were sitting at the red light. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 3 2008, 11:31 AM~9854235
> *You weren't looking hard enough because Josh pulled out in his car when you were sitting at the red light.  :0    :biggrin:
> *


That's why he kept going.J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

I got your message Brent...The car would be for my cousin, he gets his tax check on friday, if that car is still availabel, we might come down there to get it...I'll be in touch!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Feb 1 2008, 10:42 PM~9846069
> *  Brent you need to put a colostomy bag on that dog.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

four days left........hook it up.......lol

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=660


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 07:14 PM~9824326
> *
> *




it sure does look like a box caprice ............... just skinny :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 3 2008, 11:31 AM~9854235
> *You weren't looking hard enough because Josh pulled out in his car when you were sitting at the red light.  :0    :biggrin:
> *


I guess thats why you called me then I tried to call you back but you didn't answer. Did you all get the car up there ok?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 4 2008, 01:51 PM~9861382
> *I guess thats why you called me then I tried to call you back but you didn't answer. Did you all get the car up there ok?
> *



Yes that is why I called you :biggrin: We were going to do a drive by but Josh didn't want to scare your car. lol :biggrin: No for real it was a bad day. We went to the mud bowl. :angry: But the car is up there.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 4 2008, 01:51 PM~9861382
> *I guess thats why you called me then I tried to call you back but you didn't answer. Did you all get the car up there ok?
> *



Yes that is why I called you :biggrin: We were going to do a drive by but Josh didn't want to scare your car. lol :biggrin: No for real it was a bad day. We went to the mud bowl. :angry: But the car is up there.


----------



## weldermyass

JG has to have randy get a bull dozer from his work to fix his yard ... :0


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Feb 4 2008, 12:29 PM~9862063
> *JG has to have randy get a bull dozer from his work to fix his yard ... :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Feb 4 2008, 12:29 PM~9862063
> *JG has to have randy get a bull dozer from his work to fix his yard ... :0
> *


I felt like I was in the tractor pull with a car trailor


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

just picked up a new set of uppers. high quality work as always thanks brett


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE TALKNG ABOUT :biggrin: IT WAS JUST A LITTLE MUD :cheesy:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Man. big baller, get you a couple truck loads of b-19, I can spread it...

Better yet, concrete that bitch!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 6 2008, 12:03 AM~9873782
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE TALKNG ABOUT :biggrin: IT WAS JUST A LITTLE MUD :cheesy:
> *



It looked like Randy sprayed the yard with some of the shit soup he sucks up with his truck everyday. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup brent ! :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Feb 5 2008, 07:18 AM~9866879
> *just picked up a new set of uppers. high quality work as always thanks brett
> *


thanks ,, keep me posted on the truck :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

sup BOB :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 3 2008, 06:17 AM~9852051
> *say brent heres some of my shit! i just thought id show ya!, im still not done yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nnnnice


----------



## excalibur

wassup brent! rode by after leaving pull-a-part today at about 1 o'clock, and saw the wagon sitting outside in the sun,

all I gotta say is DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 8 2008, 06:58 PM~9897960
> *wassup brent!    rode by after leaving pull-a-part today at about 1 o'clock,  and saw the wagon sitting outside in the sun,
> 
> all I gotta say is DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I can't wait to see dat MUTHA!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

i need all of the your help.....i need all of you to get over there in the hydraulics forum and vote for my ass.....i need about five more votes to pull this off.....come on fellas and ladies i need your help......time is runnin out......


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

saturday 2/09/08


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 9 2008, 01:11 PM~9902919
> *
> *


thats a badass pic!, car looks nice!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 9 2008, 03:11 PM~9902919
> *
> 
> *


That chunky mofo is bad, the car not Monte. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

How cute lol


----------



## ICECOLD63

Hey Brent, didn't you work on this car? Don't know what happened..just found it in off topic.


----------



## PITBULL

sunday 2/10/08


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 10 2008, 06:57 PM~9908158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Brent, didn't you work on this car?  Don't know what happened..just found it in off topic.
> *


yeah we built it ,, the car is here now , for repaint and a few new things ...


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 10 2008, 09:57 AM~9908158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Brent, didn't you work on this car?  Don't know what happened..just found it in off topic.
> *


thats funny! Im going to have to ask Ralando what happened? :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 9 2008, 02:11 PM~9902919
> *
> 
> *


That thing looks sick! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yes sir it does


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 10 2008, 03:22 AM~9904145
> *That chunky mofo is bad, the car not Monte. :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro , i like it best at night ............... monte ,says ggggrrrrrrrr . and he has some pee for u ...lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 10 2008, 08:18 PM~9908646
> *That thing looks sick! :biggrin:
> *


like you havent seen it before ,,,,,,,, YOU DID IT FOOOO ,,, lol  :biggrin: 

we gonna have some fun this summer bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL

Ivan your frame is out ,,, finally .... THIS BITSH IS GONNA BE BADDDDDDDDDDD !


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 9 2008, 03:11 PM~9902919
> *
> 
> *


 Your right dude , that shit is sick!!


----------



## 77towncar

can u guys gold plate pump blocks let me no thanks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

My dog Roudy has somthin for your dog Monti


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Here ya go ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 10 2008, 04:32 PM~9910182
> *Ivan your frame is out ,,, finally .... THIS BITSH IS GONNA BE BADDDDDDDDDDD !
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Pitbull,gonna be killin em Ivan


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2008, 01:54 AM~9910297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go ... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BOB , why you wanna blame that cute little dog for that , we all know thats your dumpings , your sick man ,,, lmao


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 03:07 AM~9910735
> *Nice work Pitbull,gonna be killin em Ivan
> *


thanks bro ,,,, hows my farvorite deuce doing ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 10 2008, 06:43 PM~9911014
> *thanks  bro ,,,, hows my farvorite deuce doing ?
> *


Good hopefully ready for the streets next month,It may be on the bumper this year before the full makeover next year in honor of Dave if all goes well and work picks up :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2008, 05:54 PM~9910297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go ... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey at least im house broke!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 10 2008, 05:06 PM~9910041
> *thanks bro , i like it best at night ...............  monte ,says  ggggrrrrrrrr . and he has some pee for u ...lol
> *


I'll pee back at monte. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star




----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

this looks familar


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 10 2008, 04:10 PM~9910064
> *like you havent seen it before ,,,,,,,,  YOU DID IT FOOOO ,,, lol    :biggrin:
> 
> we gonna have some fun this summer bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yea I know! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 10 2008, 02:16 PM~9908635
> *thats funny! Im going to have to ask Ralando what happened? :0
> *



That is funny, cause I saw the pic in ot also, and I was like, DAmn!! I know the car and her. If you talk to rolando, tell him pete from ny says wassup!


----------



## PITBULL

yeah i think he told me that pic was staged ...


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2008, 08:33 AM~9922686
> *yeah i think he told me that pic was staged ...
> *



I thought I could see em both smiling in the pic...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## Sixty34me

:wave:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

sup shawn :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

this cold weather has got to go , slowing me down !!!!


----------



## TYTE9D

:biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 14 2008, 07:36 PM~9945415
> *this cold weather has got to go , slowing me down !!!!
> *


 :yessad: hno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 14 2008, 09:36 PM~9945415
> *this cold weather has got to go , slowing me down !!!!
> *


any luck on those brent?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 14 2008, 07:35 PM~9945404
> *sup shawn :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Hey, there is a pittbull setup trying to win the free Adex in the Hydraulics section.

Come vote! :biggrin: 

Westside Mint 76


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I voted for you homie


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Hells yeah!

Imma sell it and buy as much black tar heroin that I can :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

J/K, I bought 2 chrome superduties last year. The other two valves are the shitty ones. If I win, I'll only need to buy 1 more!


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2008, 07:33 AM~9922686
> *yeah i think he told me that pic was staged ...
> *


Made me laugh with this line. Dan will get it. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 14 2008, 07:36 PM~9945415
> *this cold weather has got to go , slowing me down !!!!
> *


that's just old age dog :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 16 2008, 08:37 AM~9956786
> *that's just old age dog :biggrin:
> *


Thats what i was going to say :0


----------



## adamflow1

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 14 2008, 08:36 PM~9945415
> *this cold weather has got to go , slowing me down !!!!
> *


move on down to florida!!!


----------



## uwgbsenior

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 13 2005, 04:39 PM~3610865
> *There is a new and far superior line of hydraulics out now. The Website is still in it's early stages. However, several kits have been sold and installed. These componets are TOP QUALITY!!! NO CORNERS HAVE BEEN CUT IN ANY AREA OF THE MATERIALS/MANUFACTURING PROCESS. This line of hydraulics is brought to you by PITBULL/BRENT Builder of some of the highest Quality show/street hoppers out on the streets and in the PIT!!! If you are interested in a TOP QUALITY PRODUCT THAT WORKS AND PERFORMS AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS... Look No further. PITBULL HYDRAULICS Louisville, Kentucky 502-367-1956
> *




HEY HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR TWO PUMP SETUP INSTALLED PM ME


----------



## uwgbsenior

I HAVE A 2001 S-10 XTREME REGULAR CAB, LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Anyone interested in helping my school. weare having a car show on March 29 at Spencer county middle school for project Graduation. We will have fliers out at the carshow next weekend. Thanks all procedes go to the senior class.
-John


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 15 2008, 09:59 PM~9953907
> *Made me laugh with this line.  Dan will get it. :biggrin:
> *



Totally staged! lol :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## yetti

PITBULL EQUIPPED. :biggrin: Too bad nobody took a pic of the set-up.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

whats up Brent? Hows the 60??? Hope everything is well up there bro.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

Hey Brent, PM me how much one of them bumper maulers gonna run me


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 18 2008, 07:35 PM~9973321
> *PITBULL EQUIPPED. :biggrin:  Too bad nobody took a pic of the set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice car


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 18 2008, 07:35 PM~9973321
> *PITBULL EQUIPPED. :biggrin:  Too bad nobody took a pic of the set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have a camera...what's your excuse???














I have pics. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

That car looks yummy like banana pudding, all you need is some vanilla wafers.


----------



## JasonJ

Maybe use vanilla wafers for the knockoff emblems??? :dunno:


----------



## ICECOLD63

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa160/gogopics1/*******.jpg
:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

is that brent in that truck.....lol


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 20 2008, 07:01 PM~9989766
> *is that brent in that truck.....lol
> *


Yeah and he wants you to hold the cup...... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Feb 19 2008, 05:01 AM~9974116
> *whats up Brent?  Hows the 60???  Hope everything is well up there bro.
> *


60 is on the back burner for a quick minute ....

everything is cool bro , hope to see you this weekend


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 19 2008, 08:07 PM~9978484
> *You have a camera...what's your excuse???
> I have pics.  :biggrin:
> *


really ??? and those pics arent on the website ?????damn it man / dan !!!! lol

that car looks super nice !!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 20 2008, 08:02 PM~9986434
> *http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa160/gogopics1/*******.jpg
> :biggrin:
> *


damn eddie ,,, you calling us some ******** by posting that on here , being we're from KY ? 

funny thing is i did that when i was a kid ,,,,,,,,...... oh shit , i must be a ******* . lmao ....


----------



## counterfit69

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 19 2008, 07:46 AM~9977503
> *thats a nice car
> *


x2


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2008, 09:31 PM~9990600
> *damn eddie ,,, you calling us some ******** by posting that on here , being we're from KY ?
> 
> funny thing is i did that when i was a kid ,,,,,,,,...... oh shit ,  i must be a *******  . lmao ....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought that would bring back some memories.. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2008, 08:24 PM~9990534
> *really ??? and those pics arent on the website ?????damn it man / dan !!!! lol
> 
> that car looks super nice !!!
> *



I also have a folder of 100+ pics I had saved from what you have posted in this topic to be added to you site. :biggrin: You know I keep it moving!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

What it do?


----------



## big pimpin

It raises up and down. :biggrin: Only wired on 3 batteries all the way around...we will see what happens when it goes 6 and 6! The owner is not looking to hop it crazy.  lol


----------



## JasonJ

Well, banana pudding doesnt need to hop anyways, as long as it jiggles everyone is happy.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 21 2008, 01:34 PM~9996070
> *Well, banana pudding doesnt need to hop anyways, as long as it jiggles everyone is happy.
> *



I'm going to silver leaf that on his trunk lid when he's not looking!!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 21 2008, 12:34 PM~9996070
> *Well, banana pudding doesnt need to hop anyways, as long as it jiggles everyone is happy.
> *


I liikkee Jiggles   :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 21 2008, 09:13 PM~9995923
> *It raises up and down.  :biggrin:    Only wired on 3 batteries all the way around...we will see what happens when it goes 6 and 6!  The owner is not looking to hop it crazy.    lol
> *


does it have a full frame wrap ?

it doesnt need to hop ,,, to look good


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2008, 09:34 PM~10000255
> *does it have a full frame wrap ?
> 
> it doesnt need to hop ,,, to look good
> *



I know. :biggrin: Its got a partial wrap....nice street car. Might be in Tulsa too. :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 21 2008, 03:16 PM~9996741
> *I'm going to silver leaf that on his trunk lid when he's not looking!!!
> *


Who's is it?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 22 2008, 03:01 AM~10002809
> *Who's is it?
> *



New member. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2008, 11:34 PM~10000255
> *does it have a full frame wrap ?
> 
> it doesnt need to hop ,,, to look good
> *



If doesn't I got one done and ready for him. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 22 2008, 12:34 PM~10004589
> *:0
> *


I need to move to KC. shits whack down here these days...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 11 2008, 09:26 AM~9915407
> *this looks familar
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

caddy arms turned out great bro!


----------



## PITBULL

yes they did , :yes:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63+Feb 21 2008, 09:02 AM~9994174-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: I thought that would bring back some memories.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: whats up eddie nice seeing u this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Feb 25 2008, 09:45 AM~10023914
> *yes they did ,  :yes:
> *


hey brent i just wanted to say thanks for showing us around the shop this past weekend u do some great work :thumbsup: 
nice meeting u as well


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 25 2008, 10:52 AM~10023942
> *:wave: whats up eddie nice seeing u this weekend  :biggrin:
> hey brent i just wanted to say thanks for showing us around the shop this past weekend u do some great work :thumbsup:
> nice meeting u as well
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 03:57 PM~10018852
> *caddy arms turned out great bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awsome looking


----------



## WSL63

TTT


----------



## cm 1964

Was up Brent? Been a while since I been on this topic. Lets see some pics of the 60.


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 25 2008, 05:52 PM~10023942
> *:wave: whats up eddie nice seeing u this weekend  :biggrin:
> hey brent i just wanted to say thanks for showing us around the shop this past weekend u do some great work :thumbsup:
> nice meeting u as well
> *


nice meeting you guys as well ....


----------



## Guest

brent thanks for takin the time to hit you up on that advice on those a arms.


----------



## ~~LUPE~~

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 26 2008, 06:52 PM~10037003
> *brent thanks for takin the time to hit you up on that advice on those a arms.
> *


Nice sig.


----------



## PITBULL

jason your 9'' is at the machine shop , should be done this week ..


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 27 2008, 07:26 AM~10040854
> *jason your 9'' is at the machine shop , should be done this week ..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 27 2008, 09:15 AM~10041246
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: Theres lots of Jason's on this board. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 27 2008, 03:11 PM~10043585
> *:dunno: Theres lots of Jason's on this board.  :biggrin:
> *


suuurrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeee :biggrin: , but how many of them have 2 frames by Brent?????


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 27 2008, 04:31 PM~10043743
> *suuurrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeee :biggrin: , but how many of them have 2 frames by Brent?????
> *


Hmmm.... remember where he told someone on anopther post (i think it was Russ) a couple of weeks ago if they had a pitbull frame, suspension, and trunk he would give em an adex??? You are my witness! :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 27 2008, 03:37 PM~10043797
> *Hmmm.... remember where he told someone on anopther post (i think it was Russ) a couple of weeks ago if they had a pitbull frame, suspension, and trunk he would give em an adex??? You are my witness!  :cheesy:
> *


this is true! :biggrin: cuz I co-signed on that deal, when I'm not poor and can afford all that I'll be calling ya Jason so you can back me up


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 27 2008, 08:26 AM~10040854
> *jason your 9'' is at the machine shop , should be done this week ..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## OVERTIME

When will my 9'' be done Brent i need something to do


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 28 2008, 05:03 AM~10045875
> *When will my 9'' be done Brent i need something to do
> *


i actually have four at the machine shop , and yes ivan , one of them is yours, maybe tomorrow all 4


----------



## Sixty34me

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 27 2008, 05:37 PM~10043797
> *Hmmm.... remember where he told someone on anopther post (i think it was Russ) a couple of weeks ago if they had a pitbull frame, suspension, and trunk he would give em an adex??? You are my witness!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob

Whats up Brent. Post some pics of the wagon. It was lookin hot on New Years eve.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

yo pit whats the price for a 2 pump setup


----------



## indyzmosthated

im ready :0


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## Sixty34me

ttt


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

yo 9'' is done , working on your arms now ,,, you know who you are  :biggrin:


----------



## low350




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 4 2008, 03:48 PM~10087796
> *yo 9'' is done , working on your arms now ,,, you know who you are   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i think brents gettin slow in his old age :biggrin: old fart :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 4 2008, 05:02 PM~10088397
> *i think brents gettin slow in his old age :biggrin: old fart :cheesy:
> *


I'm sure he'll get faster, once the weather gets better, you know how arthritis gets in the cold


----------



## 187_Regal

wow......lol.....he just called you out.....lol.....old timer....


----------



## PITBULL

with age comes wisdom ,,,,,,,,,,,,, grasshopper .... lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 4 2008, 05:52 PM~10088804
> *with age comes wisdom ,,,,,,,,,,,,, grasshopper .... lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 4 2008, 05:52 PM~10088804
> *with age comes wisdom ,,,,,,,,,,,,, grasshopper .... lol
> *


word! It's called experience right!


----------



## Chevillacs

WHATS UP BIG HOMIE! 

TTT FOR PITBULL!


----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2008, 08:13 AM~10093135
> *uffin:
> *



How did that axle work out for ya? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 5 2008, 10:45 AM~10094047
> *How did that axle work out for ya?    :biggrin:
> *


Why would you think its for me??? Besides... he said hes working on the arms now.... and ive already got a set of Pitbull uppers and lowers. So i dunno.... :|


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2008, 11:59 AM~10094524
> *Why would you think its for me??? Besides... he said hes working on the arms now.... and ive already got a set of Pitbull uppers and lowers. So i dunno....  :|
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 5 2008, 12:44 PM~10094829
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm: lol
> *


They just so happen to be on the other car....... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

brent did you get my vm?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2008, 10:59 AM~10094524
> *Why would you think its for me??? Besides... he said hes working on the arms now.... and ive already got a set of Pitbull uppers and lowers. So i dunno....  :|
> *


now your just bragin
























ass :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Nah man... i got my Pitbull arms before they were collectables... painstakingly handcrafted, and individually numbered by the artist. 


















You know, i heard he signs the back of each and every a arm by pressing his sweaty butt cheek against it. :loco:


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: I thought it was his sweaty ball sack!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2008, 02:54 PM~10096397
> *Nah man... i got my Pitbull arms before they were collectables... painstakingly handcrafted, and individually numbered by the artist.
> You know, i heard he signs the back of each and every a arm by pressing his sweaty butt cheek against it.  :loco:
> *


 :dunno: never been around when he signs them, but he does love the nudity


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2008, 03:54 PM~10096397
> *Nah man... i got my Pitbull arms before they were collectables... painstakingly handcrafted, and individually numbered by the artist.
> You know, i heard he signs the back of each and every a arm by pressing his sweaty butt cheek against it.  :loco:
> *




Then Monte pisses on it.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 5 2008, 06:21 PM~10098056
> *Then Monte pisses on it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3whlcmry

got my 9", good costumer service always kept me up to date with what was going on


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 4 2008, 08:52 PM~10088804
> *with age comes wisdom ,,,,,,,,,,,,, grasshopper .... lol
> *


couldnt be more true in the lowrider game.


----------



## 187_Regal

TTT.....LOL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 5 2008, 07:21 PM~10098056
> *Then Monte pisses on it.
> *


I thought i had just got a bad chrome job!!! :angry:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 6 2008, 07:58 AM~10102908
> *I thought i had just got a bad chrome job!!!  :angry:
> *


hahahahahahaha


----------



## PITBULL

ahahahahahahahaa , you guys are funny ! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Mar 6 2008, 05:26 AM~10099485
> *got my 9", good costumer service always kept me up to date with what was going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you ,,,, 



the tre looks cool with the ass on the flo .


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 6 2008, 07:58 AM~10102908
> *I thought i had just got a bad chrome job!!!  :angry:
> *


hey I saw those uppers today and they look bad ass!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up buddy? :wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

TTT and....



 HELP ME MAKE SURE I LEAVE SCHOOL WITH SOMETHING ILL ALWAYS REMBER WITH THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS COUNTY HAS SEEN!!!! THANKKS AND IF U NEED ANY INFO HIT ME UP!!!![/b]


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## PITBULL

Work from last week.


----------



## Sixty34me

whats the pics of? I hate being at work and can't see them :angry:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 11 2008, 08:45 PM~10146290
> *Work from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any cadi one with 1 1/2 or some 2' :0 :biggrin: good work homie


----------



## Big Doe

remember this.......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 11 2008, 07:45 PM~10146290
> *Work from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> *


brents like the energizer bunny :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yeah his wife says that too lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

he works so hard he needs 2 welders to keep up with him


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 11 2008, 11:27 PM~10148768
> *remember this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

Music to Ride to Vol.2 COMING SOON!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 12 2008, 01:14 PM~10152142
> *Music to Ride to Vol.2 COMING SOON!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 12 2008, 01:14 PM~10152142
> *Music to Ride to Vol.2 COMING SOON!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 12 2008, 02:14 PM~10152142
> *Music to Ride to Vol.2 COMING SOON!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 12 2008, 07:06 PM~10154612
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Mar 12 2008, 05:32 AM~10146883
> *got any cadi one with 1 1/2 or some 2' :0  :biggrin: good work homie
> *


sure do :biggrin:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## louisville chevy

* hey brent whats up? ,... hows things goin on the wagon? ill have the exhaust on the car soon so it should be coming along soon. where can i get some of that heat block at?*


----------



## PITBULL

i just bought some , you can use some of it if you want ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 12 2008, 08:27 AM~10148768
> *remember this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my 1st impala ,, i paid 300 for it .....


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2008, 05:27 PM~10162010
> *my 1st impala ,, i paid 300 for it .....
> *


damn I never knew that


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2008, 08:27 PM~10162010
> *my 1st impala ,, i paid 300 for it .....
> *


Got any pics of the mural?


----------



## Sixty34me

Hey Brent do even still have the mural. I remember we took it off when we were switching bodys on the drop and you put it above the garage in your old house?????


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 14 2008, 09:46 PM~10168275
> *Hey Brent do even still have the mural. I remember we took it off when we were switching bodys on the drop and you put it above the garage in your old house?????
> *


nope, no pics , but i still have the trunk lid , its at a friends house , think i'll go pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 14 2008, 07:40 PM~10171207
> *nope, no pics , but i still have the trunk lid , its at a friends house , think i'll go pick it up :biggrin:
> *


hell ya hang it up in the new garage!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 12 2008, 03:14 PM~10152142
> *Music to Ride to Vol.2 COMING SOON!!!
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

92 brougham rear end, shortened and reinforced thanks to pitbull hydros! Cant wait to see this chromed


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 16 2008, 11:25 PM~10183658
> *92 brougham rear end, shortened and reinforced  thanks to pitbull hydros!  Cant wait to see this chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

them powerballs look clean top job as always pitbull


----------



## OGJordan

Brent, your rearend looks amazing. Hold on, that's not what I meant.....


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 17 2008, 01:26 PM~10188936
> *Brent, your rearend looks amazing.  Hold on, that's not what I meant.....
> *


thats exactly what you meant   :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 17 2008, 01:26 PM~10188936
> *Brent, your rearend looks amazing.  Hold on, that's not what I meant.....
> *


awwww how sweat :biggrin:




also the houseing looks good Billy


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 17 2008, 02:26 PM~10188936
> *Brent, your ass looks amazing.  Hold on, that's what I meant.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 17 2008, 03:26 PM~10188936
> *Brent, your rearend looks amazing.  Hold on, that's not what I meant.....
> *


or is it :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 17 2008, 06:49 PM~10191492
> *:biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## impala_631

just out of curiosity,how much does a full xframe wrap run,no arms,rearend,ect..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 17 2008, 11:21 PM~10193991
> *just out of curiosity,how much does a full xframe wrap run,no arms,rearend,ect..
> *


is something think about hydros :0


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 18 2008, 12:24 AM~10194016
> *is something think about hydros  :0
> *


air bag swangin :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup brently


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 17 2008, 01:24 PM~10187907
> *them powerballs look clean top job as always pitbull
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 17 2008, 03:26 PM~10188936
> *Brent, your rearend looks amazing.  Hold on, that's not what I meant.....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10193991
> *just out of curiosity,how much does a full xframe wrap run,no arms,rearend,ect..
> *


 :0


----------



## PITBULL

your actually talking about billys rearend ,,,,,,, i just worked on it ,,,,,oh damn that sounds gay too .lol

nice job billy , blending the powerballs to the axle looks nice ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 18 2008, 07:21 AM~10193991
> *just out of curiosity,how much does a full xframe wrap run,no arms,rearend,ect..
> *


our x frames start at 2500 ,,,, we do alot of extra stuff to them that other shops dont , if your interested give me a call i'll explain


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Mar 18 2008, 03:07 PM~10199054-->
> 
> 
> 
> *your actually talking about billys rearend ,,,,,,, i just worked it out really good!* ,,,,,oh damn that sounds gay too  .lol
> 
> nice job billy , blending the powerballs to the axle looks nice ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea that does sound gay :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Mar 18 2008, 03:09 PM~10199071
> *our x frames start at 2500 ,,,, we do alot of extra stuff to them that other shops dont , if your interested give me a call i'll explain
> *


from the man himself!!!!!


----------



## WSL63

(Pondo) Hey brent hold this cup.................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 18 2008, 07:10 PM~10200605
> *(Pondo) Hey brent hold this cup.................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't even want to know. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 18 2008, 06:11 PM~10200620
> *Don't even want to know. :biggrin:
> *


it's a funny ass story :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

PITBULL, La Lo


heres the guy who said it have him tell it :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 18 2008, 07:18 PM~10200695
> *it's a funny ass story :biggrin:
> *


I have heard enough already. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 18 2008, 06:24 PM~10200752
> *I have heard enough already. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Mar 17 2008, 01:26 PM~10188936-->
> 
> 
> 
> Brent, your rearend looks amazing.  Hold on, that's not what I meant.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard Wolowitz_@Mar 17 2008, 01:28 PM~10188960
> *thats exactly what you meant     :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think you made him blush!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 18 2008, 06:11 PM~10200620
> *Don't even want to know. :biggrin:
> *


You should hear that story! :barf:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 18 2008, 08:15 PM~10201145
> *You should hear that story! :barf:
> *


I'm scared. :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 18 2008, 08:16 PM~10201154
> *I'm scared. :biggrin:
> *


Oh..........it pretty good lol :biggrin: but really you guys need to stop talkin' about balls and rearends!!! :uh:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 18 2008, 07:22 PM~10201192
> *Oh..........it pretty good lol :biggrin:   but really you guys need to stop talkin' about balls and rearends!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC

---couldn't find anything under air ride technologies for a wishbone suspension.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 18 2008, 06:10 PM~10200605
> *(Pondo) Hey brent hold this cup.................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND THEN THEY MADE EYE CONTACT :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

THATS one of the funniest stories ever :yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 18 2008, 05:07 PM~10199054
> *your actually talking about billys rearend ,,,,,,, i just worked on it ,,,,,oh damn that sounds gay too  .lol
> 
> 
> 
> nice job billy , blending the powerballs to the axle looks nice ..
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Thanks bro, you put enough weld on there so they was destine for glory, they look beefy but smooth :biggrin:   :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, LUXURIOU$LAC, juandik

sup billy and josh......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

oh yea, i aint forgot ya, 3 more small peices from the wagon to go, should have them all done by this weekend,

bling bling!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 19 2008, 01:17 PM~10205833
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 187_Regal, LUXURIOU$LAC, juandik
> 
> sup billy and josh......
> *


sup King Russel! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 19 2008, 11:23 AM~10205878
> *oh yea, i aint forgot ya, 3 more small peices from the wagon to go, should have them all done by this weekend,
> 
> bling bling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 18 2008, 05:07 PM~10199054
> *your actually talking about billys rearend ,,,,,,, i just worked on it ,,,,,
> *



Then you really worked Billy's rearend like a champ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 19 2008, 01:54 PM~10207275
> *Then you really worked Billy's rearend like a champ...... :biggrin:
> *


he rubbed it out smooth didn't he


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 19 2008, 10:54 PM~10207275
> *Then you really worked Billy's rearend like a champ...... :biggrin:
> *


why is it i think you got a hard on when you typed that :0 lol :biggrin: 

for real thats enough gay shit , i dont wanna get josh started ,,,,, you know how he is ! :0 :biggrin: 





hey , billy nice job on the trim


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 19 2008, 03:20 PM~10207781
> *why is it i think you got a hard on when you typed that :0 lol :biggrin:
> 
> for real thats enough gay shit , i dont wanna get josh started ,,,,, you know how he is !  :0  :biggrin:
> hey , billy nice job on the trim
> *


hahahahahahahahaha he hasn't been around long enought o be used to it :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 19 2008, 03:20 PM~10207781
> *why is it i think you got a hard on when you typed that :0 lol :biggrin:
> 
> for real thats enough gay shit , i dont wanna get josh started ,,,,, you know how he is !  :0  :biggrin:
> hey , billy nice job on the trim
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Hey, your the one always wanting to hold my cup! I dont know how many times Iv told you to leave me alone!


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 19 2008, 05:20 PM~10207781
> *why is it i think you got a hard on when you typed that :0 lol :biggrin:
> 
> for real thats enough gay shit , i dont wanna get josh started ,,,,, you know how he is !  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 19 2008, 03:30 PM~10207851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Hey, your the one always wanting to hold my cup! I dont know how many times Iv told you to leave me alone!
> *


damn Josh didn't you know that is part of being in the Louisville chapter of Individuals? I went through it when I was in so it's your turn :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thinking of selling my PITBUL hydraulic HARDLINE setep  $6000---everything is new, only had in wagon for about 3 shows so if anyone is interested hit me up on my pm's or cell


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 19 2008, 09:28 PM~10210101
> *thinking of selling my PITBUL hydraulic HARDLINE setep  $6000---everything is new, only had in wagon for about 3 shows so if anyone is interested hit me up on my pm's or cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang thats a clean setup good look on the sale bro :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 20 2008, 12:30 AM~10207851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Hey, your the one always wanting to hold my cup! I dont know how many times Iv told you to leave me alone!
> *


you mean shot glass ? :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Whats up PITBULL! any suggestions on the ride homie? its gettin there! I luv the frame!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 19 2008, 02:45 PM~10206632
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 19 2008, 07:28 PM~10210101
> *thinking of selling my PITBUL hydraulic HARDLINE setep  $6000---everything is new, only had in wagon for about 3 shows so if anyone is interested hit me up on my pm's or cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Id pay 6000 for mine to get done!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 20 2008, 03:38 PM~10216719
> *Id pay 6000 for mine to get done!
> *


I'll do it for 6000 it may be some ichibon stuff but it'll be done :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 20 2008, 03:38 PM~10216719
> *Id pay 6000 for mine to get done!
> *


i got him in a bar fight last weekend .....he got blasted in the face with a wallet chain wrapped around dudes hand and he didnt even blink ,but i 'll kick his ass and hold him hostage in the shop for 3k,so that is like almost half price what a deal


----------



## zsmizle

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 20 2008, 06:29 PM~10217013
> *i got him in a bar fight last weekend .....he got blasted in the face with a wallet chain wrapped around dudes hand and he didnt even blink ,but i 'll kick his ass and hold him hostage in the shop for 3k,so that is like almost half price what a deal
> *


I can be there next weekend!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 20 2008, 04:30 PM~10217029
> *I can be there next weekend!
> *


wet boobs


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 20 2008, 07:25 AM~10211819
> *Whats up PITBULL! any suggestions on the ride homie? its gettin there! I luv the frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man its looking good


----------



## redline

hey b







rent i hope i dont have to put this on a frame machine! :uh:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 23 2008, 11:22 AM~10234740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rent i hope i dont have to put this on a frame machine! :uh:
> *


Why would you?


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 23 2008, 10:22 AM~10234740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rent i hope i dont have to put this on a frame machine! :uh:
> *



looks like a 65-69 frame nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:0


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10183658
> *92 brougham rear end, shortened and reinforced  thanks to pitbull hydros!  Cant wait to see this chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE WORK !! *


----------



## PITBULL

looking good redline ,,,, its cool to see the frame going to good use , gonna be one of the nicest 65s around im sure


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob

ayyyyya


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 25 2008, 02:29 AM~10244893
> *bump
> *


 your signature should say ,,,, IM ON THE GRIND .................


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by weldermyass+Mar 20 2008, 04:29 PM~10217013-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got him in a bar fight last weekend .....he got blasted in the face with a wallet chain wrapped around dudes hand and he didnt even blink ,but i 'll kick his ass and hold him hostage in the shop for 3k,so that is like almost half price what a deal
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zsmizle_@Mar 20 2008, 04:30 PM~10217029
> *I can be there next weekend!
> *


Bring your advitar! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 25 2008, 03:13 PM~10253024
> *your signature should say ,,,, IM ON THE GRIND .................
> *


I don't know what your talking bout. :angry: :biggrin:





ohh how's the new avitar. :biggrin: get it hahahahahahahaha........














I'm such a dork :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 25 2008, 07:34 PM~10253679
> *I don't know what your talking bout. :angry:  :biggrin:
> ohh how's the new avitar. :biggrin:  get it hahahahahahahaha........
> I'm such a dork :biggrin:
> *



yes yes you are....... lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

ttt


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 26 2008, 07:21 PM~10263717
> *yes yes you are....... lol
> *


this be true :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

TTT for powerballs.


----------



## 187_Regal

see now they got j in on it talkin about balls,.......


----------



## JasonJ

Well.... Brent told me that he was waiting on the UPS guy to bring him his balls???


----------



## 187_Regal

here you go shawn.....


----------



## 187_Regal

brent must like his ups guy if he takes em then brings them back.....lol....


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 28 2008, 08:53 AM~10275095
> *here you go shawn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i about did the same thaing......


----------



## timdog57

Hey Brent sorry I haven't made it by this week. But you can swing by and grab that bender whenever you want.


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 28 2008, 06:35 AM~10275043
> *see now they got j in on it talkin about balls,.......
> *


See...there you guys go again!!! :uh: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 28 2008, 02:27 PM~10275022
> *TTT for powerballs.
> *


they shipped today J , i'll have them next week ...


----------



## drasticbean

*i want to see more pictures from the shop...... :biggrin: *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 28 2008, 06:53 PM~10276385
> *See...there you guys go again!!! :uh:  :nono:                                                                                                                    :biggrin:
> *


when you think you'll have a demo ?  

shit im still bumpin vol 1 , every other day ... lol


----------



## indyzmosthated

anything for me come in yet? :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 29 2008, 06:45 AM~10281263
> *anything for me come in yet? :biggrin:
> *


on its way


----------



## ~~RED~~

bump


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 30 2008, 07:29 PM~10292956
> *bump
> *


X 2


----------



## 78monte

brent did you get that money 4 those lower a arms yet


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Mar 28 2008, 05:35 AM~10275043-->
> 
> 
> 
> see now they got j in on it talkin about balls,.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man J been around for awhile so he knows bout the balls
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Mar 28 2008, 05:53 AM~10275095
> *here you go shawn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck they even got you on it too. Fuck that pic kinda wants me to go ahead and do it


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10279739
> *when you think you'll have a demo ?
> 
> shit im still bumpin vol 1 , every other day ... lol
> *


I should have 4 or 5 songs fully recorded by this weekend...they will still need to be mixed, but I'm happy with what I got poppin' off right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Pitbull pumps working!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

And thats with a leaky fitting and not charging the batteries for month and a half in winter. :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 02:52 PM~10299668
> *And thats with a leaky fitting and not charging the batteries for month and a half in winter.  :cheesy:
> *


shit talker :biggrin:  Looks good dan


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 05:50 PM~10299650
> *Pitbull pumps working!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



gawd damn you need to frame that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 31 2008, 03:32 PM~10299923
> *gawd damn you need to frame that shit  :biggrin:
> *


word


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 28 2008, 06:28 PM~10279732
> *i want to see more pictures from the shop...... :biggrin:
> *


he's working hard on a frame right now Bean. I'll ask him to post pics of it when he finishes it, nex time I talk to him


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 02:50 PM~10299650
> *Pitbull pumps working!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ummmm how do you see where your going when you see nothing but sky? LOL....JK :biggrin: .....looks gooooooooooooooooooood!!!! i dont think i could ever do that without shitting my pants.......lol


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 02:50 PM~10299650
> *Pitbull pumps working!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that is fuckin bad ass!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 23 2008, 01:31 PM~10234771
> *Why would you?
> *


rear body mounts dont line up!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 03:50 PM~10299650
> *Pitbull pumps working!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It does not matter how cool that looks it still a v6............. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 31 2008, 08:03 PM~10300675
> *ummmm how do you see where your going when you see nothing but sky? LOL....JK :biggrin: .....looks gooooooooooooooooooood!!!! i dont think i could ever do that without shitting my pants.......lol
> *



puss :scrutinize:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 31 2008, 06:03 PM~10300675
> *ummmm how do you see where your going when you see nothing but sky? LOL....JK :biggrin: .....looks gooooooooooooooooooood!!!! i dont think i could ever do that without shitting my pants.......lol
> *


Dan is just more gangsta than you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SittinOn3

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 06:50 PM~10299650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 02:50 PM~10299650
> *Pitbull pumps working!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Dan! I cant wait till summer already, and your not making it any better! I love that pic bro!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 1 2008, 03:19 AM~10305108
> *Dan is just more gangsta than you!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

Badass pic! uffin:


----------



## 187_Regal

I just noticed the passenger side wheel in the back......damn.....


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by WSL63+Mar 31 2008, 07:17 PM~10301382-->
> 
> 
> 
> It does not matter how cool that looks it still a v6............. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tears: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 04:19 AM~10305108
> *Dan is just more gangsta than you!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word to ya mutha!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~~RED~~_@Apr 1 2008, 06:32 AM~10305279
> *damn Dan! I cant wait till summer already, and your not making it any better! I love that pic bro!
> *


Motivation is great! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 1 2008, 11:55 AM~10306123
> *Motivation is great!  :biggrin:
> *



Yes it is ..........Thank You. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 1 2008, 08:25 AM~10305627
> *I just noticed the passenger side wheel in the back......damn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMPER CLAPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 1 2008, 09:55 AM~10306123
> *:tears:  :cheesy:
> Word to ya mutha!!!!!!
> Motivation is great!  :biggrin:
> *



Word to Russ's mutha...not mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 04:50 PM~10299650
> *Pitbull pumps working!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
that is gangsta! :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 11:50 PM~10299650
> *Pitbull pumps working!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :0 AWESOME BRO


----------



## 187_Regal

i bet oncoming traffic was about to take a ditch.....lol....


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 1 2008, 05:12 PM~10310229
> *i bet oncoming traffic was about to take a ditch.....lol....
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

TALK SHIT, GET BIT!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 3 2008, 05:13 AM~10323559
> *TALK SHIT, GET BIT!
> *


I'm sure you can't wait.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 3 2008, 02:13 PM~10323559
> *TALK SHIT, GET BIT!
> *



ruff , ruff


----------



## ICECOLD63

That is BAD AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 3 2008, 06:41 PM~10328541
> *ruff , ruff
> *


New lyrice quote from Vol. 2.............. Dr. DK ready for a house call, The PITBULLS, Thay a eat all a ya'll!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 4 2008, 04:36 AM~10332220
> *New lyrice quote from Vol. 2.............. Dr. DK ready for a house call, The PITBULLS, Thay a eat all a ya'll!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 4 2008, 07:46 AM~10332449
> *:0  :0
> *


x2 cant wait for vol II :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 4 2008, 03:36 AM~10332220
> *New lyrice quote from Vol. 2.............. Dr. DK ready for a house call, The PITBULLS, Thay a eat all a ya'll!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

imma have to cop me one of the jointz


----------



## GLC1

hey pitbull just wanted to let you know i am really impressed with the quality of your parts my partner goin low just got a set up off you and it looks to be all beautiful stuff hope to have the car together soon to let you know how it works and also thanks for the couple of hints to help us get PA on the map as far as hoppin :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT for some good quality work


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Gangsta work you got going on brent  :thumbsup:


----------



## upsidedown

wats up pitbull was wondering if you could help me out on a 3 pump setup.i pmed you but dont know if it worked icalled but didnt leave message kuz i live in australia, i used to live in west virginia thats why i want to get a setup off you plus your shit looks really nice and heard nothing but good stuff couple of other reasons but ill explain wen i talk to you in person wens a good time to call you your time so if its 5:00 pm their its 5:00 am in the morning here 12 hour difference. i would really like to go with you guys so i can rep the east (were im from) on the west here, and serve mugs to all these haters out here tellin me i cant do shit peace>


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by upsidedown_@Apr 8 2008, 02:37 AM~10362122
> *wats up pitbull was wondering if you could help me out on a 3 pump setup.i pmed you but dont know if it worked icalled but didnt leave message kuz i live in australia, i used to live in west virginia thats why i want to get a setup off you plus your shit looks really nice and heard nothing but good stuff couple of other reasons but ill explain wen i talk to you in person wens a good time to call you your time so if its 5:00 pm their its 5:00 am in the morning here 12 hour difference. i would really like to go with you guys so i can rep the east (were im from) on the west here, and serve mugs to all these haters out here tellin me i cant do shit peace>
> *


PITBULL going global!!! :0 

BITING FOOLS IN THE ASS WORLDWIDE!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 8 2008, 05:32 AM~10362379
> *PITBULL going global!!!  :0
> 
> BITING FOOLS IN THE ASS WORLDWIDE!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 8 2008, 05:32 AM~10362379
> *PITBULL going global!!!  :0
> 
> BITING FOOLS IN THE ASS WORLDWIDE!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


mofo he's allready in sweden and in the UK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 8 2008, 01:23 PM~10364823
> *mofo he's allready in sweden and in the UK!!!!!!!!
> *


Word son!....so is the sound track to break'em off too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 8 2008, 12:27 PM~10364877
> *Word son!....so is the sound track to break'em off too!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell ya!


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer

Thanks again Brent ill be seeing you again soon!


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by GLC1_@Apr 7 2008, 01:54 AM~10349230
> *hey pitbull just wanted to let you know i am really impressed with the quality of your parts my partner goin low just got a set up off you and it looks to be all beautiful stuff hope to have the car together soon to let you know how it works and also thanks for the couple of hints to help us get PA on the map as far as hoppin  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man ,,, anytime


----------



## Chevillacs

HEY BRENT!!!!!!!!!!!!! whats crackin homie.....hey did you get any prices on what I was asking you about? PM me a price on a double pump assembly with an adex, 3/4s.... and also i wanna know how much for a Single pump piston with an adex 3/4.....lmk homie


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 9 2008, 06:20 PM~10376514
> *HEY BRENT!!!!!!!!!!!!! whats crackin homie.....hey did you get any prices on what I was asking you about? PM me a price on a double pump assembly with an adex, 3/4s.... and also i wanna know how much for a Single pump piston with an adex 3/4.....lmk homie
> *


 :0


----------



## espinoza surfaces

almost here! picnic in the chi !! invitations to all!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

need a price on 1" extended reenforced molded uppers and reenforced molded lowers for a bubble caprice


----------



## Sixty34me

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up homie, that wagon almost done yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

ttt


----------



## bucky

T
T
T


----------



## lowdwnrob

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 10 2008, 10:46 PM~10386342
> *what's up homie, that wagon almost done yet??? :biggrin:
> *


Ya is the wagon almost done yet? I cant wait to see that thing


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Apr 13 2008, 03:58 PM~10406371
> *Ya is the wagon almost done yet? I cant wait to see that thing
> *


it's getting there, you should see it! It's bad ass!


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 15 2008, 12:54 AM~10414753
> *it's getting there, you should see it! It's bad ass!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 15 2008, 05:29 PM~10424151
> *thanks homie
> *


just callin it how I see it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up buddy? :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 14 2008, 06:54 PM~10414753
> *it's getting there, you should see it! It's bad ass!
> *



Yes it is. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

So what are you going to name the wagon? Every car has to have a name.... wait, ive got it..... how about "AMERICAN IDOL"! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

(Sorry for subjecting everyone to that gayness.... inside joke).


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 02:50 PM~10299650
> *Pitbull pumps working!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That mothafucker is HOT !!!!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 16 2008, 05:33 AM~10428023
> *So what are you going to name the wagon? Every car has to have a name.... wait, ive got it..... how about "AMERICAN IDOL"!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> (Sorry for subjecting everyone to that gayness.... inside joke).
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Don't tell me you walked in on him watching that too??? Bruce and Todd Wilt weren't there were they????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Apr 16 2008, 02:21 PM~10430805
> *That mothafucker is HOT !!!!!
> *


Not only is it HOT, its HOT FIRE!!! Tell em Dan! :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 16 2008, 01:41 PM~10430948
> *Not only is it HOT, its HOT FIRE!!! Tell em Dan!  :yes:
> *


awww that aint thit foo!(Dan might remember)


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 16 2008, 02:33 PM~10428023
> *So what are you going to name the wagon? Every car has to have a name.... wait, ive got it..... how about "AMERICAN IDOL"!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> (Sorry for subjecting everyone to that gayness.... inside joke).
> *


naw man thats taken , thats what we call the grey 64.....lol



wagon = BLUE PIT ,,,, what u think about that one ? ,,, i like PARTY POOPER also .lol

callin the 60 the TITAN :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 16 2008, 02:48 PM~10431420
> *naw man thats taken , thats what we call the grey 64.....lol
> wagon = BLUE PIT ,,,, what u think about that one ? ,,, i like  PARTY POOPER also .lol
> 
> callin the 60 the TITAN :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha thats great. I"m callin the grey 64 "The Reason". Now his drop we should call american idol, cuz it's flashy like the show :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 16 2008, 03:48 PM~10431420
> *naw man thats taken , thats what we call the grey 64.....lol
> wagon = BLUE PIT ,,,, what u think about that one ? ,,, i like  PARTY POOPER also .lol
> 
> callin the 60 the TITAN :biggrin:
> *


I think you should have painted the wagon red and named it the RADIO FLYER or LITTLE RED WAGON. :biggrin: PARTY POOPER would be funny as hell..... "awww man, party's over.... here comes the PARTY POOPER!" :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2008, 08:28 AM~10436708
> *I think you should have painted the wagon red and named it the RADIO FLYER or LITTLE RED WAGON.  :biggrin:  PARTY POOPER would be funny as hell..... "awww man, party's over.... here comes the PARTY POOPER!"  :biggrin:
> *



Then it should have been Brown. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Name the wagon Black Magic :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 17 2008, 08:08 AM~10437371
> *Name the wagon Black Magic  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha thats funny


----------



## 67Caprice

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 17 2008, 09:08 AM~10437371
> *Name the wagon Black Magic  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, thats where he's gonna order my wishbone from. :0 :0 :buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Apr 16 2008, 01:32 PM~10430891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Don't tell me you walked in on him watching that too???  Bruce and Todd Wilt weren't there were they????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It wasn't my house, not my T.V. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: I didn't have control of the remote. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Brent... the news said there was an earthquake in the area up there..... was there really an earthquake... or was it the back bumper on the 4??? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HEARD YOU GUYS HAD THE EARTH QUAKE DOWN THERE TOO, I WAS UP HAVING SEX WITH MY WIFE WHEN IT HIT,, IT WASNT THAT BAD THO, CAUSE SHE DIDNT EVEN WAKE UP.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 18 2008, 12:37 PM~10446275
> *Brent... the news said there was an earthquake in the area up there..... was there really an earthquake... or was it the back bumper on the 4???  :biggrin:
> *



yes it was a earth quake :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2008, 12:38 PM~10446285
> *HEARD YOU GUYS HAD THE EARTH QUAKE DOWN THERE TOO,  I WAS UP HAVING SEX WITH MY WIFE WHEN IT HIT,, IT WASNT THAT BAD THO, CAUSE SHE DIDNT EVEN WAKE UP.
> *



The news said yall felt it too.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2008, 12:38 PM~10446285
> *HEARD YOU GUYS HAD THE EARTH QUAKE DOWN THERE TOO,  I WAS UP HAVING SEX WITH MY WIFE WHEN IT HIT,, IT WASNT THAT BAD THO, CAUSE SHE DIDNT EVEN WAKE UP.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You are crazy Bob. I hope all is well.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 18 2008, 09:37 AM~10446275-->
> 
> 
> 
> Brent... the news said there was an earthquake in the area up there..... was there really an earthquake... or *was it the back bumper on the 4*???  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: , but we did have a earthquake. Shit was crazy J
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2008, 09:38 AM~10446285
> *HEARD YOU GUYS HAD THE EARTH QUAKE DOWN THERE TOO,  I WAS UP HAVING SEX WITH MY WIFE WHEN IT HIT,, IT WASNT THAT BAD THO, CAUSE SHE DIDNT EVEN WAKE UP.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 16 2008, 04:48 PM~10431420
> *naw man thats taken , thats what we call the grey 64.....lol
> wagon = BLUE PIT ,,,, what u think about that one ? ,,, i like  PARTY POOPER also .lol
> 
> callin the 60 the TITAN :biggrin:
> *


i like AFTERSHOCK for the wagon, i was shocked when i seen it the first time :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2008, 11:38 AM~10446285
> *HEARD YOU GUYS HAD THE EARTH QUAKE DOWN THERE TOO,  I WAS UP HAVING SEX WITH MY WIFE WHEN IT HIT,, IT WASNT THAT BAD THO, CAUSE SHE DIDNT EVEN WAKE UP.*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2008, 09:38 AM~10446285
> *HEARD YOU GUYS HAD THE EARTH QUAKE DOWN THERE TOO,  I WAS UP HAVING SEX WITH MY WIFE WHEN IT HIT,, IT WASNT THAT BAD THO, CAUSE SHE DIDNT EVEN WAKE UP.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2008, 09:38 AM~10446285
> *HEARD YOU GUYS HAD THE EARTH QUAKE DOWN THERE TOO,  I WAS UP HAVING SEX WITH MY WIFE WHEN IT HIT,, IT WASNT THAT BAD THO, CAUSE SHE DIDNT EVEN WAKE UP.
> *



Bob you gotta be joking right??? LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2008, 12:38 PM~10446285
> *HEARD YOU GUYS HAD THE EARTH QUAKE DOWN THERE TOO,  I WAS UP HAVING SEX WITH MY WIFE WHEN IT HIT,, IT WASNT THAT BAD THO, CAUSE SHE DIDNT EVEN WAKE UP.
> *


that might be the best one ive heard yet. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2008, 09:38 AM~10446285
> *HEARD YOU GUYS HAD THE EARTH QUAKE DOWN THERE TOO,  I WAS UP HAVING SEX WITH MY WIFE WHEN IT HIT,, IT WASNT THAT BAD THO, CAUSE SHE DIDNT EVEN WAKE UP.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

funny shit


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

lol ,,, Bob your crazy ,,, man ................. im telling donna :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Apr 16 2008, 03:52 PM~10431021-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 16 2008, 03:41 PM~10430948
> *
> Not only is it HOT, its HOT FIRE!!! Tell em Dan!  :yes:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> awww that aint thit foo!(Dan might remember)
> [/b]
Click to expand...

:roflmao: :roflmao: Awww thit playa.....its hard in deez streets fo a pimp dawg....someone hit da back of da S dog....awww thit foo.. :biggrin: 

I think because the flake is so crunchy and it has a fully wrapped frame.....it should be named "Crunch Wrap Supreme"!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 18 2008, 11:37 AM~10446275
> *Brent... the news said there was an earthquake in the area up there..... was there really an earthquake... or was it the back bumper on the 4???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 23 2008, 10:56 AM~10483837
> * I think because the flake is so crunchy and it has a fully wrapped frame.....it should be named "Crunch Wrap Supreme"!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low350




----------



## Sixty34me

> awww that aint thit foo!(Dan might remember)


:roflmao: :roflmao: Awww thit playa.....its hard in deez streets fo a pimp dawg....someone hit da back of da S dog....awww thit foo.. :biggrin: 

*I think because the flake is so crunchy and it has a fully wrapped frame.....it should be named "Crunch Wrap Supreme"!*
[/quote]
I like that name.LOL

awww thit foo that shit gonna hit da back of da wagon.Playa


----------



## Boxman513

8 songs deep on Vol.2


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 23 2008, 01:06 PM~10486005
> *8 songs deep on Vol.2
> *


 :0 for some groups thats a cd


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 23 2008, 03:19 PM~10486541
> *:0  for some groups thats a cd
> *


Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 23 2008, 07:22 PM~10488658
> *Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! :biggrin:
> *


truf!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 23 2008, 07:26 PM~10488701
> *truf!
> *


huh????


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 23 2008, 11:09 PM~10489117
> *huh????
> *



truf . verb(yes).conformation of the action of confessing staments which are found to be facts.
use. in response to the statement "Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! " meanin ..for a CD to last the entire time one is driving his/her vehicle for the strict purpose of enjoyment.
this gentleman reponse was TRUF!

There for conferming that the statement"Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! " was found to be factual or full of facts.



:dunno:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 23 2008, 11:20 PM~10490415
> *truf . verb(yes).conformation of the action of confessing staments which are found to be facts.
> use. in response to the statement "Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! " meanin ..for a CD to last the entire time one is driving his/her vehicle for the strict purpose of enjoyment.
> this gentleman reponse was TRUF!
> 
> There for conferming that the statement"Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! " was found to be factual or full of facts.
> :dunno:
> *


 :werd: Dik!!!


----------



## timdog57

And that sir is words from the juandictionary!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 23 2008, 10:20 PM~10490415
> *truf . verb(yes).conformation of the action of confessing staments which are found to be facts.
> use. in response to the statement "Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! " meanin ..for a CD to last the entire time one is driving his/her vehicle for the strict purpose of enjoyment.
> this gentleman reponse was TRUF!
> 
> There for conferming that the statement"Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! " was found to be factual or full of facts.
> :dunno:
> *


fuckin A! He knows what I was saying.



Here Josh.....

From what the young man said I believe it to be a very true statement. A very exsquisit cd will last for at least, in my belief, a full 70 minutes. So with that said.........























***** this is music to ride too




:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 24 2008, 04:22 AM~10488658
> *Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAIL ME A SAMPLE ,,,,,,PLLLEASE :0


----------



## Nameless

Brent, got my A-arms yesterday they look amazing, Thans Bro :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

thankyou ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 26 2008, 11:29 AM~10508864
> *thankyou ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


New pics of the wagon. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 26 2008, 04:09 PM~10509498
> *New pics of the wagon. :biggrin:
> *



It's got muddy tires. :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2008, 08:27 PM~10162010
> *my 1st impala ,, i paid 300 for it .....
> *


I remeber when .......... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

And now Pitbull offers his fashion expertise on accessorizing! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Man brent has some sweet ass Sideburns......... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Its a manbag not a purse you know what im saying.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Tell them timdog...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

They're all 3 in on the action

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 27 2008, 03:04 PM~10514711
> *They're all 3 in on the action
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol, im going to photshop a fanny pack on one of them one day, they are coming back in style i hear..hulkhogan approved! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 27 2008, 04:22 PM~10514787
> *lol, im going to photshop a fanny pack on one of them one day, they are coming back in style i hear..hulkhogan approved! :biggrin:
> *


The fanny pack boys :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 25 2008, 04:17 PM~10503908
> *MAIL ME A SAMPLE ,,,,,,PLLLEASE :0
> *


x2


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 23 2008, 10:20 PM~10490415
> *truf . verb(yes).conformation of the action of confessing staments which are found to be facts.
> use. in response to the statement "Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! " meanin ..for a CD to last the entire time one is driving his/her vehicle for the strict purpose of enjoyment.
> this gentleman reponse was TRUF!
> 
> There for conferming that the statement"Fuck dat...this is music to ride to...The CD has to be damn near full!!! " was found to be factual or full of facts.
> :dunno:
> *


Thanks for clearing that up for me juan!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10514678
> *And now Pitbull offers his fashion expertise on accessorizing! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





anyone seen that skit off madtv,......stuart.......thats what brents sayin.......noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i like that one better......lol


----------



## 187_Regal

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5FcYJgr46Ak


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 26 2008, 02:09 PM~10509498
> *New pics of the wagon. :biggrin:
> *


WORD  You get that bitch swangin yet Brent? Tell everyone in your hood I said hi  No traveling for me this summer  Gonna have to bring em to the STL :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 27 2008, 02:01 PM~10514697
> *Man brent has some sweet ass Sideburns......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Its a manbag not a purse you know what im saying.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Tell them timdog...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dang, Brent didnt tell me he got a new MURSE! :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 28 2008, 07:41 AM~10519448
> *Dang, Brent didnt tell me he got a new MURSE!  :0
> *


Yes in that picture he is trying to take my wifes purse and call it a murse. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 27 2008, 09:54 PM~10514678
> *And now Pitbull offers his fashion expertise on accessorizing! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


notice the purse matches tims shorts , she asking me my opinion on which looks better for tim :werd:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I dont know the plaid one matches the 60 pretty good i thought you wanted the silver one for when you take the wagon out :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sorry i didnt call you back saturday .... i was swamped till about 9:00 

Im ready to ride when you are. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 26 2008, 02:09 PM~10509498
> *New pics of the wagon. :biggrin:
> *


you know damn well there is no wagon :scrutinize: its some conspiracy.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 28 2008, 07:21 AM~10519832
> *you know damn well there is no wagon  :scrutinize:  its some conspiracy.
> *


that might be true! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Wagons already sold.....  :tears:


----------



## 187_Regal

HUH? LOL


----------



## big pimpin

You know how Brent does it!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal

this needs to be a Missing persons poster......lol


----------



## 187_Regal

hell yeah.......


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 28 2008, 04:38 PM~10524825
> *this needs to be a Missing persons poster......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


james has posted on here in the past week, and dusty is on lockdown


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 27 2008, 03:01 PM~10514697
> *Man brent has some sweet ass Sideburns ......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Its a manbag not a purse you know what im saying.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Tell them timdog...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


strait up kentuky style right thurr :biggrin:


----------



## Poo Broke

DO ANY ONE GO 2 THE KENTUCKY DERBY CAR CRUISE


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 28 2008, 09:30 PM~10525895
> *DO ANY ONE GO 2 THE KENTUCKY DERBY CAR CRUISE
> *



you have to step lightly .... there is no more crusin they shut the damn street down
my ass is ridin somewhere


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 28 2008, 06:38 PM~10524825
> *this needs to be a Missing persons poster......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*x100.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 28 2008, 05:11 PM~10525136
> *james has posted on here in the past week, and dusty is on lockdown
> *


I havent herd from either one of them guys in years! :0


----------



## JasonJ

LMAO


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 28 2008, 06:43 PM~10525993
> *you have to step lightly .... there is no more crusin they shut the damn street down
> my ass is ridin somewhere
> *



holla at me i will be out and about......in the lolo.....


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 29 2008, 05:23 AM~10529674
> *LMAO
> *




saw the four the other day,.,.......its really puuuuurty.......


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 29 2008, 10:03 AM~10529939
> *holla at me i will be out and about......in the lolo.....
> *



It's not a lolo no more...............it is a hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

street car like always


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 29 2008, 10:33 AM~10530076
> *street car like always
> *



Street car HOPPER!!! :biggrin: It sits high enough to be a donk. :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 29 2008, 10:33 AM~10530076
> *street car like always
> *


bitch please.... lol i ll give ya a holla


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 29 2008, 10:04 AM~10529944
> *It's not a lolo no more...............it is a hopper.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Even Emily's on him about that shit :biggrin: 

He's in denial still


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 29 2008, 04:42 AM~10529615
> *I havent herd from either one of them guys in years! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 29 2008, 07:37 AM~10530094
> *Street car HOPPER!!!  :biggrin:  It sits high enough to be a donk.  :cheesy:
> *


 lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 29 2008, 01:14 PM~10532799
> *what???
> *


pm sent


----------



## WSL63




----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 29 2008, 07:45 AM~10530130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Even Emily's on him about that shit  :biggrin:
> 
> He's in denial still
> *



denial about what?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 29 2008, 11:53 PM~10536848
> *denial about what?
> *


The word hopper in the description of your car :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i hAVE a street car fool.....lol.....it just has caprice spindles......thats all


----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 28 2008, 07:43 PM~10525993
> *you have to step lightly .... there is no more crusin they shut the damn street down
> my ass is ridin somewhere
> *


if you dont mind ill cruise with you all


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 30 2008, 12:10 AM~10537110
> *i hAVE a street car fool.....lol.....it just has caprice spindles......thats all
> *


And __ pumps and _ _ Batteries


----------



## PITBULL

yep ,,,thats a hopper now ...................lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 30 2008, 08:25 AM~10539244
> *yep ,,,thats a hopper now ...................lol
> *



He is in denial!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 30 2008, 05:25 AM~10539244
> *yep ,,,thats a hopper now ...................lol
> *



so you were sittin outside at a purse party and there are pics up to prove it./......does that mean you were really shopping for a murse? LOL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 30 2008, 02:09 PM~10542701
> *AND THESE THE REAL PITBULL BAGS WITH THE LOGO ON THEM..
> *


Yup.... i want the real deal.... no "swap meet Pits"!


----------



## timdog57

Hey Bean they even have a serial number! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Do you make fanny packs too? If you do I need two, one for each side with the Pits heads facing each other in the middle! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 1 2008, 10:33 AM~10550112
> *Do you make fanny packs too?  If you do I need two, one for each side with the Pits heads facing each other in the middle!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That would be sweet! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 1 2008, 08:33 AM~10550112
> *Do you make fanny packs too?  If you do I need two, one for each side with the Pits heads facing each other in the middle!  :cheesy:
> *


Im waiting on him to unleash his new PISTON PURSE!!! :0 :0  :0


----------



## drasticbean

*can i get the NEW PITBULL BOOK BAG FOR THE KIDS.....*


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 1 2008, 01:47 PM~10551872
> *Im waiting on him to unleash his new PISTON PURSE!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 1 2008, 07:33 AM~10550112
> *Do you make fanny packs too?  If you do I need two, one for each side with the Pits heads facing each other in the middle!  :cheesy:
> *


and the strap is a dog collar, that shit would be hot


----------



## big pimpin

See...now THATS thinking!!!!! :thumbsup: You don't leave the chains at home with the dogs...you link them around your waist!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 1 2008, 12:52 PM~10552427
> *See...now THATS thinking!!!!!  :thumbsup:    You don't leave the chains at home with the dogs...you link them around your waist!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

there ain't no chains in the dog house!


----------



## PITBULL

while you guys are dicussing your purses ,,,, i've been ridin all day today ....


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 1 2008, 01:18 PM~10552679
> *while you guys are dicussing your purses ,,,, i've been ridin all day today ....
> *


instead of working? :biggrin: .......or pics or it didn't happen


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 1 2008, 02:18 PM~10552679
> *while you guys are dicussing your purses ,,,, i've been ridin all day today ....
> *


Nothing to work on? :dunno: 
You dont need a day off.... now get to work lazy American roundeye!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 1 2008, 01:29 PM~10552764
> *Nothing to work on?  :dunno:
> You dont need a day off.... now get to work lazy American roundeye!
> *


yea tell em J


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 1 2008, 01:29 PM~10552764
> *Nothing to work on?  :dunno:
> You dont need a day off.... now get to work lazy American roundeye!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 1 2008, 02:18 PM~10552679
> *while you guys are dicussing your purses ,,,, i've been ridin all day today ....
> *


Practicing for the new CD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@May 1 2008, 10:34 PM~10552815
> *Practicing for the new CD!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 you know it ,, cant wait bro !!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 1 2008, 03:18 PM~10552679
> *while you guys are dicussing your purses ,,,, i've been ridin all day today ....
> *


Riding cows doesn't count!!!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 1 2008, 11:09 PM~10553157
> *Riding cows doesn't count!!!!
> *


are you sure about that ? i could probly serve all of louisville on one ..............lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 1 2008, 02:16 PM~10553235
> *are you sure about that ? i could probly serve all of louisville on one ..............lol
> *



OH DAMN!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WSL63




----------



## PITBULL

ridin the park sunday at 1:00 if anyone wants to show up ,


----------



## S10lifted

Do you have any bare B-body frames that you would want to get rid of?


----------



## PITBULL

stock or wrapped ?


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 2 2008, 09:29 AM~10559155
> *stock or wrapped ?
> *


stock


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 2 2008, 10:07 AM~10559005
> *ridin the park sunday at 1:00 if anyone wants to show up ,
> *


damn i wish it was that easy in ny


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@May 2 2008, 04:33 PM~10559172
> *stock
> *


how much you give me ? really dont like selling my core frames , but if you make worth it ...........


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 2 2008, 11:33 AM~10560664
> *how much you give me ? really dont like selling my core frames , but if you make worth it ...........
> *


hows monday looking brent?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 2 2008, 12:16 PM~10560931
> *hows monday looking brent?
> *


shit I forgot the wife has a dentist app, how bout tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

that be cool ..


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 3 2008, 08:25 AM~10566018
> *that be cool ..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

Ymca Volleyball Team


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 4 2008, 08:20 PM~10574236
> *
> 
> *


Looks good focker. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Triple post.


----------



## yetti

Bumper time. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

thanks jamie ,,,, thought the pic would be alot better , but the camera cant handle the bling .....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 4 2008, 08:52 PM~10574521
> *thanks jamie ,,,, thought the pic would be alot better , but the camera cant handle the bling .....
> *


You will sell it before I get to see it. :biggrin: Cool to see ya'll having a good time.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 5 2008, 04:54 AM~10574541
> *You will sell it before I get to see it. :biggrin:  Cool to see ya'll having a good time.
> *


nope :nono: 



but the 60 can be bought :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 4 2008, 08:56 PM~10574574
> *nope :nono:
> but the 60 can be bought :biggrin:
> *


And I thought my choices in cars was jacked up. :roflmao: Build whatever makes you happy. They are JUST CARS anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline

thanks brent !! i will hit u up in about 4 months if everything goes over with the wifey???


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 4 2008, 08:25 PM~10574275
> *
> 
> *


Louisville looking good! :thumbsup: You know the wagon looks fucking sick!


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10574236
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 4 2008, 10:56 PM~10574574
> *nope :nono:
> but the 60 can be bought :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## JasonJ

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

looking good brent


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 3 2008, 08:25 AM~10566018
> *that be cool ..
> *


ttt


----------



## JasonJ

Whats up over at Pitbull Hydraulics?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 6 2008, 08:33 AM~10586614
> *Whats up over at Pitbull Hydraulics?
> *



A hurt old man. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10574236
> *
> 
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 4 2008, 10:20 PM~10574236
> *
> 
> *


Real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 6 2008, 06:20 AM~10586778
> *A hurt old man.  :biggrin:
> *


yup :angry:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 6 2008, 03:46 PM~10589796
> *yup :angry:
> *


Is he okay? Physically, I mean.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 6 2008, 03:46 PM~10591686
> *Is he okay? Physically, I mean.
> *


he had hurt his back/shoulder/neck over a weekago


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 4 2008, 11:09 PM~10576169
> *:thumbsup:
> *


The wagon looks good i like those wheels too.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@May 6 2008, 07:00 PM~10593477
> *The wagon looks good i like those wheels too.
> *


are they familiar lookin :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 6 2008, 07:53 PM~10592327
> *he had hurt his back/shoulder/neck over a weekago
> *


from snachin up on a set of BALLS i heard,,,,,


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 6 2008, 08:05 PM~10594236
> *from snachin up on a set of BALLS i heard,,,,,
> *


and he said he was doing the Truffle Shuffle :nosad:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 6 2008, 05:53 PM~10592327
> *he had hurt his back/shoulder/neck over a weekago
> *


I told him that Marilyn Manson got his lower ribs removed to be able to do that and for him not to attempt it!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 7 2008, 08:50 AM~10596973
> *I told him that Marilyn Manson got his lower ribs removed to be able to do that and for him not to attempt it!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low350




----------



## Prez of the I

Looking good out there Brent


----------



## PITBULL

as elvis would say ,,, thank ya very muuuuuuuch ....


what up big D :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 7 2008, 02:50 PM~10596973
> *I told him that Marilyn Manson got his lower ribs removed to be able to do that and for him not to attempt it!!!
> *


there you go with that gay shit,,,,,,,, im wondering about you :scrutinize: lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

Pitbull frame with my touch!:nicoderm:


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## PITBULL

damn we make a good team


----------



## PITBULL

show'em the shock mount too ,,, :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 7 2008, 06:52 PM~10602924
> *Pitbull frame with my touch!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 7 2008, 05:52 PM~10602924
> *Pitbull frame with my touch!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Damn thats ballin!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 8 2008, 12:54 AM~10605413
> *Damn thats ballin!!!!!!!!  :0  :0
> *



Blue Ballin :dunno: 

:biggrin: That frame is slick guys


----------



## timdog57

In no way does the pics do this frame justice. I was floored as soon as I walked in the garage. The color is beautiful. This car will be killing them. :0


----------



## JasonJ

Frame looks slicker than owl shit.













(Not really sure how slick owl shit is, but i heard that expression during my time in KY and thought it was funny). :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

I think its " Slicker than owl shit?" Jason did you forget you used to live in Ky?? I herd you say that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

damn that frame looks good!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 7 2008, 07:52 PM~10602924
> *Pitbull frame with my touch!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very slick! :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 8 2008, 02:17 PM~10606103
> *Frame looks slicker than owl shit.
> (Not really sure how slick owl shit is, but i heard that expression during my time in KY and thought it was funny).  :biggrin:
> *


no ,,, you mean , slicker than cat shit on tile floor ..... damn its great being from ky.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damn thats nice, :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

frame looks very nice !!!!!

but how long will that paint last ????

i'm scared to paint mine we ussally go with powder coat 
but of coarse you not gettin that look


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2008, 06:12 PM~10611246
> *frame looks very nice !!!!!
> 
> but how long will that paint last ????
> 
> i'm scared to paint mine we ussally go with powder coat
> but of coarse you not gettin that look
> *


It will last just as long as the paint on the body. No diffrence !


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 7 2008, 07:52 PM~10602924
> *Pitbull frame with my touch!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looking good my brothers....can't wait to see more. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 8 2008, 03:41 PM~10609811
> *no ,,, you mean , slicker than cat shit on tile floor ..... damn its great being from ky.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

damn that looks good


----------



## S10lifted

Damn, that frames is sick :0


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 8 2008, 05:17 AM~10606103
> *Frame looks slicker than owl shit.
> (Not really sure how slick owl shit is, but i heard that expression during my time in KY and thought it was funny).  :biggrin:
> *


pretty sure you heard that from my dad..   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@May 9 2008, 03:20 PM~10617916
> *pretty sure you heard that from my dad..     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How about a donkey dick sandwich??? :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz+May 9 2008, 02:20 PM~10617916-->
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure you heard that from my dad..     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@May 9 2008, 02:33 PM~10618003
> *How about a donkey dick sandwich???  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

damn hillbillies......lol


----------



## JasonJ

Monday morning bump!


----------



## zsmizle

Got anything else for me???


----------



## travieso1967

hello to all all the way from Mosul, Iraq.............. just got internet and rubbing the sand out of my eyes and seen that sick azz frame...... nice... going to look really clean under that ride..... hope all is well with the PitBull family and friends.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## txmassacre63

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@May 12 2008, 12:09 PM~10635025
> *hello to all all the way from Mosul, Iraq..............  just got internet and rubbing the sand out of my eyes and seen that sick azz frame...... nice... going to look really clean under that ride..... hope all is well with the PitBull family and friends.....
> *


hey man whats up.....this mike(the one with well.....hell u know i switch up rides like crazy...)but i jus was home in march and seen the pics of ur trunk at tommys ...cant wait to see it in action....stay safe ok


----------



## txmassacre63

gotta a question....do you guys sell extended molded a-arms for 63 impalas ....and i seen on ebay some cut outs for frames a while back....can you guys make some metal cut outs for like a partial wrap????jus wonderin


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by txmassacre63_@May 12 2008, 09:26 PM~10636210
> *gotta a question....do you guys sell extended molded a-arms for 63 impalas ....and i seen on ebay some cut outs for frames a while back....can you guys make some metal cut outs for like a partial wrap????jus wonderin
> *


yep gottem in stock ready to go , gimme a call if you wanna order


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@May 12 2008, 07:09 PM~10635025
> *hello to all all the way from Mosul, Iraq..............  just got internet and rubbing the sand out of my eyes and seen that sick azz frame...... nice... going to look really clean under that ride..... hope all is well with the PitBull family and friends.....
> *


yo tim , i was wondering where you went ,, all is well over here ,,, man keep yourself safe over there bro ,,, them fuckers are crazy ...... how long you gotta be there ?


----------



## PITBULL

jason i got it in the works again


----------



## Pinky Bitches

HERE'S WHAT WE BEEN DOING :uh:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2008, 05:37 PM~10637962
> *HERE'S WHAT WE BEEN DOING :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How come Dirty J looks right as a midget??? :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha, we did that on purpose :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 7 2008, 07:52 PM~10602924
> *Pitbull frame with my touch!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that right thurr :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

wow j thats crazy high ,,,,,, i see a 64 in the back ground,,,, im parting one out this week if anyone needs any parts .... its a 64 hardtop ...


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## ~~RED~~

added a little....


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## lone star

badass frame,,


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+May 13 2008, 04:03 PM~10646958-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~~RED~~_@May 13 2008, 04:05 PM~10646982
> *added a little....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*RED YOU DID THE LEAFING AND STRIPPING ?? LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## upsidedown

:ugh: :0 izing on the cake


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 13 2008, 06:53 PM~10648582
> *RED YOU DID THE LEAFING AND STRIPPING ?? LOOKS GOOD !!
> *


yea, did it all !... :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2008, 06:37 PM~10637962
> *HERE'S WHAT WE BEEN DOING :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 14 2008, 07:13 PM~10657293
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 13 2008, 04:05 PM~10646982
> *added a little....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: Love that color, what is it?


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 15 2008, 02:29 PM~10663588
> *Nice :thumbsup: Love that color, what is it?
> *


true blue pearl


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 14 2008, 04:41 AM~10651730
> *yea, did it all !... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT MoFo


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 15 2008, 02:50 PM~10663725
> *true blue pearl
> *


I thought so. :thumbsup: Nice work.


----------



## D4LWoode

now thats a fucking frame!


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 14 2008, 01:03 AM~10646958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low350




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 20 2008, 01:01 AM~10693950
> *
> *


THAT FRAME IS TIGHT!!!!


----------



## D-BO

Brent, check it out...................


----------



## D-BO

Be advised, this picture was taken before I clean the arms up! My chromer said that these were the best a-arms that he has handled to date! He also said that your welds are immaculate, the best he's ever seen!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2008, 10:51 PM~10699965
> *THAT FRAME IS TIGHT!!!!
> *



pictures do it no justice :biggrin:


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 20 2008, 09:07 PM~10700857
> *Brent, check it out...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 12 2008, 07:30 PM~10637889
> *yo tim , i was wondering where you went ,, all is well over here ,,, man keep yourself safe over there bro ,,, them fuckers are crazy ...... how long you gotta be there ?
> *


hey bro... I will be home sometime in Feb 09.... yes from what has been going on here.... these fuckers are crazy...hahahaha but we are handling them pretty good.... getting ready to try to sell the buick (minus the pitbull hydros though..haha) and looking for another project.... looking for a bomb to do up.....
you and the rest of the Pitbull family and friends take care and keep serv'n them fools........


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@May 20 2008, 11:52 PM~10702042
> *hey bro... I will be home sometime in Feb 09.... yes from what has been going on here.... these fuckers are crazy...hahahaha but we are handling them pretty good.... getting ready to try to sell the buick (minus the pitbull hydros though..haha) and looking for another project.... looking for a bomb to do up.....
> you and the rest of the Pitbull family and friends take care and keep serv'n them fools........
> *


whats up man! you be safe bro!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 20 2008, 09:11 PM~10700901
> *Be advised, this picture was taken before I clean the arms up! My chromer said that these were the best a-arms that he has handled to date! He also said that your welds are immaculate, the best he's ever seen!
> *


 :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 21 2008, 06:07 AM~10700857
> *Brent, check it out...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro , glad it all worked out , man i take that as a big compliment since you said they chromed parts for some other real respected shops ..

im gonna post the pics of low350 impala arms soon ,, may use the same chromer just waiting on you arturo to ship


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 21 2008, 04:51 AM~10699965
> *THAT FRAME IS TIGHT!!!!
> *


WOW ,,,^^^^^^^^,,,,,,, from one bad mofo ........... thanks BOB


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 21 2008, 08:46 AM~10702711
> *whats up man! you be safe bro!
> *


what's up bro.... hey doing the best I can to keep the platoon alive and well......


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2008, 07:51 PM~10699965
> *THAT FRAME IS TIGHT!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@May 21 2008, 11:10 PM~10710182
> *what's up bro.... hey doing the best I can to keep the platoon alive and well......
> *


you the man!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 21 2008, 09:37 PM~10709622
> *nice bro , glad it all worked out , man i take that as a big compliment since you said they chromed parts for some other real respected shops ..
> 
> im gonna post the pics of low350 impala arms soon ,, may use the same chromer just waiting on you arturo to ship
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## low350

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

:wow:


----------



## PITBULL

low350 vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## low350

.... :worship:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

to the top good work homie


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 23 2008, 08:13 AM~10718242
> *to the top good work homie
> *


thanks bro ,, hows that cady comin ? i wanna see :0


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 23 2008, 06:12 AM~10718710
> *thanks bro ,, hows that cady comin ? i wanna see :0
> *


putting the body back on today!! :0  ill let you when i get pic posted up


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 23 2008, 10:02 AM~10719068
> *putting the body back on today!! :0    ill let you when i get pic posted up
> *


 :0


----------



## big pimpin

:0 x2


----------



## Big Doe

Hows Monte? :uh: 









































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 25 2008, 12:53 PM~10733621
> *Hows Monte?  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that shit's funny ain't it.


----------



## ~~RED~~

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was great!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 25 2008, 03:53 PM~10733621
> *Hows Monte?  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

POOR THING WRONG PLACE AT THE WRONG TIME


----------



## low350




----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks for the glass brent


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

:dunno:


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT for Pitbull.


----------



## ~~RED~~

bump


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 28 2008, 11:12 AM~10754278
> *:dunno:
> *


busy


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 25 2008, 09:53 PM~10733621
> *Hows Monte?  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 my 8 year old little girl traced him while he was sleeping... she drew his JUNK ,, lol


thanks for posting that doe ,, that shits a riot


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 29 2008, 10:01 PM~10765896
> *my 8 year old little girl traced him while he was sleeping... she drew his JUNK ,, lol
> thanks for posting that doe ,, that shits a riot
> *



bwahaha thats some funny shit


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 29 2008, 10:01 PM~10765896
> *my 8 year old little girl traced him while he was sleeping... she drew his JUNK ,, lol
> thanks for posting that doe ,, that shits a riot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That was too funny. I still laugh every time i look at the picture.


----------



## Chevillacs

Hey Brent Im trying to sell the monte...if you want me to take it out just lmk homie...

1979 MONTE IS UP FOR SALE THE PAINT WILL BEGIN NEXT WEEK, THE BELLY AND FRAME IS PAINTED ALREADY CANDY PURPLE (PPG) REINFORCED FRAME/ARMS/REAREND DONE BY PITBULL. UNDERCARRIAGE CHROMED....BRAND NEW 350 GM MOTOR 330HP DUAL PIPE EXAUST SOUNDS LIKE A [email protected]#IN MONSTER...

asking 15 but will settle for 12,500 is a good deal and from the pics you see the amount of work in it


----------



## PITBULL

damn man , why you selling , your almost there  ?????????????,,, ITS FUCKING BEAUTIFUL ...... 15 is way cheap bro ,,,,, good luck on the sale


----------



## TRUDAWG

yea that's cheap! If you were closer I'd buy it!!!


----------



## MADMAX4

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~

bump :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

TTT for bananabones?????


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:0


----------



## big pimpin

:0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 2 2008, 11:31 AM~10780485
> *:0 :0
> *


now isn't that nice


----------



## ~~RED~~

a few pics from sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

pics of the floor pan to show em how real riders do it..........lol


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 03:52 PM~10781301
> *a few pics from sunday! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wagon!! i want to see sum color pics :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 03:52 PM~10781301
> *a few pics from sunday! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam red that 64 is NICE!!!


----------



## JasonJ

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2008, 08:02 PM~10782408
> *pics of the floor pan to show em how real riders do it..........lol
> *


show me how to do it rida :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

jkdfsakjldafskjl;afresl;jkafdsklj;fadsljk;fadsljkafdsl;kfdsa;jkl :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 3 2008, 03:50 PM~10789979
> *jkdfsakjldafskjl;afresl;jkafdsklj;fadsljk;fadsljkafdsl;kfdsa;jkl :wave:
> *


  ....what you talkin about willis????


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 2 2008, 05:29 PM~10779476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GOT SOME PITS IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 08:43 PM~10791914
> *GOT SOME PITS IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
> *


Looks pretty but what it do. :biggrin: Just kiddng it is way too pretty to be working on.


----------



## PITBULL

thats why i ride behind him , they fuc with him then have to deal with the wagon :biggrin: . i guess i better hook the front up now , lol

hey jamie , you notice the hood ornament ?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 08:49 PM~10791972
> *thats why i ride behind him , they fuc with him then have to deal with the wagon :biggrin: . i guess i better hook the front up now , lol
> *


There isn't ANYONE in Louisville that want any from you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 08:49 PM~10791972
> *thats why i ride behind him , they fuc with him then have to deal with the wagon :biggrin: . i guess i better hook the front up now , lol
> *


Double post. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 3 2008, 07:52 PM~10792019
> *There isn't ANYONE in Louisville that want any from you guys. :biggrin:
> *


so what are you trying to say that they are ugly guys :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 3 2008, 08:53 PM~10792030
> *so what are you trying to say that they are ugly guys :biggrin:
> *


Don't get me involved in that. :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Trim them nose hairs Brent!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 3 2008, 07:53 PM~10792039
> *Don't get me involved in that. :biggrin:
> *


I have no idea what your talking bout :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 08:49 PM~10791972
> *thats why i ride behind him , they fuc with him then have to deal with the wagon :biggrin: . i guess i better hook the front up now , lol
> 
> hey jamie , you notice the hood ornament ?
> *


I did now, that's cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

fuck!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 3 2008, 07:53 PM~10792039
> *Don't get me involved in that. :biggrin:
> *


fucking server


----------



## yetti

Crap ass server.


----------



## Sixty34me

:angry:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 08:49 PM~10791972
> *thats why i ride behind him , they fuc with him then have to deal with the wagon :biggrin: . i guess i better hook the front up now , lol
> 
> hey jamie , you notice the hood ornament ?
> *


You know exactly what I'm talking about Shawn. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 3 2008, 07:57 PM~10792095
> *I did now, that's cool. :biggrin:
> *


word most peps don't even notice it


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 3 2008, 08:01 PM~10792168
> *You know exactly what I'm talking about Shawn. :biggrin:
> *


I plead the 5th :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 3 2008, 09:05 PM~10792222
> *I plead the 5th :cheesy:
> *


I haven't seen anything thankfully. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 09:26 PM~10791741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks like a good day! 

Wagon looks mean Brent, awesome work!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 4 2008, 04:54 AM~10792052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trim them nose hairs Brent!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i gotcha ,,,,,,,,,didnt know you had a nose fetish ,,, lol .............


----------



## ~~RED~~

yea hes got my back! cause Im not putting pump heads in that bish! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 08:11 PM~10792300
> *i gotcha ,,,,,,,,,didnt know you had a nose fetish ,,, lol .............
> *


LOL... here we go!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 3 2008, 09:11 PM~10792302
> *yea hes got my back! cause Im not putting pump heads in that bish! :biggrin:
> *


Brent's wearing off on you huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti+Jun 3 2008, 08:06 PM~10792236-->
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything thankfully. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen TOOOOOOO MUCH!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 08:11 PM~10792300
> *i gotcha ,,,,,,,,,didnt know you had a nose fetish ,,, lol .............
> *


he's just concerned that you may catch them on fire when welding :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 4 2008, 05:10 AM~10792288
> *damn looks like a good day!
> 
> Wagon looks mean Brent, awesome work!
> *


thanks bro ,, hopefully you can keep yours and finish it ,,,


----------



## Royalty

Sorry I got cut off earlier Brent, my girl's house gets no signal. If I need to call Gary I might need get his number again I think I lost it. I figure he would give it to you though.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 3 2008, 11:19 AM~10786547
> *show me how to do it rida  :biggrin:
> *



your gonna go make me get my window fixed so i can ride it all the time huh.....lol....its gonna be hot with a bad window motor on the passenger side.....lol


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 10:22 PM~10792446
> *thanks bro ,, hopefully you can keep yours and finish it ,,,
> *


Yea I actually found a 64 convertible that I am trying to get but only if I sell the monte, but if not my monte is still gonna do the damn thing!

But if I do get the vert its goin straight to *Pitbull Hydraulics* homie  

I hope your ready to put down some work :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 3 2008, 05:44 PM~10790374
> * ....what you talkin about willis????
> *


You'll have to excuse his typing....his fingers are too fat!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 3 2008, 08:13 PM~10792326
> *LOL... here we go!
> *


That 64 is lookin' DAM good. :thumbsup: Nice work.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

glad to see red got his car out of my garage :biggrin: looks super nice homie, and brent the wagon looks real good, now put it on the bumper  and that shipment should go out today homie


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 4 2008, 03:07 AM~10794646
> *You'll have to excuse his typing....his fingers are too fat!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 4 2008, 05:55 AM~10794883
> *That 64 is lookin' DAM good. :thumbsup: Nice work.
> *


thanks Bruce


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 10:11 PM~10792300
> *i gotcha ,,,,,,,,,didnt know you had a nose fetish ,,, lol .............
> *


Yours is the only nose for me!!!


----------



## low350




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 22 2008, 03:10 PM~10714306
> *low350  vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much just for the lowers


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 3 2008, 09:23 PM~10791699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wagon looks good Brent! the 4 just sits perfect Josh! :thumbsup: 

I would love to come down to the K Y to cruise sometime with you guys, I will be able to probably in year 2015. I hate being poor.


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

Any wishboners yet? :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

we working on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 6 2008, 07:53 AM~10811446
> *Any wishboners yet?  :biggrin:
> *


I heard its going to lay like this


----------



## timdog57

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That would be alsome!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:angry:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 6 2008, 12:22 PM~10813716
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 6 2008, 05:11 PM~10812041
> *I heard its going to lay like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah , how you like that J :0


----------



## Southside01

BRENT LET ME KNOW HOW YOU LIKE IT   :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 7 2008, 05:06 PM~10819982
> *
> 
> BRENT LET ME KNOW HOW YOU LIKE IT     :biggrin:
> *


Looks good Joe.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey brent we will be down tomarow to go to the park and cruise, we bringin 5 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 7 2008, 07:25 PM~10820727
> *hey brent we will be down tomarow to go to the park and cruise, we bringin 5 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 8 2008, 10:49 AM~10822505
> *:0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 8 2008, 01:06 AM~10819982
> *
> 
> BRENT LET ME KNOW HOW YOU LIKE IT     :biggrin:
> *


the monster lives,,,,, :worship: i think we may have a new king of the midwest  

man bro , you just motivated me , i wanna do my 60 now :biggrin:

got any pics of it layed down in the back too ,?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DropedLongBed

:wave: was up brent, nice to finally meet you, well kinda. lol


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## lolow

:uh: love that wagon


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Immortal Cutty

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 8 2008, 08:57 PM~10825470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: very nice yeah brent theres your motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Jun 9 2008, 04:00 AM~10825492
> *:biggrin: very nice yeah brent theres your motivation :thumbsup:
> *


man i know ,,, i built that rolling frame in 2002 , would have killed everyone for a long time with that one at 83 inches,, at that time i couldnt afford to buy the parts to finish the rest of the car ,, was building it for a 63 wagon  


i feel real sorry for my 60 now ,,,,, im thinking 70-75 will be good enough for me .


----------



## ~~RED~~

:0 :0 ...I want one! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

i feel real sorry for my 60 now ,,,,, im thinking 70-75 will be good enough for me .
[/quote]
A 60 hopping anything is silly enough, might as well make it 80. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 9 2008, 04:24 AM~10825655
> *:0  :0 ...I want one! :biggrin:
> *


wanna do your 4 ? i will .... :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 8 2008, 08:33 PM~10825735
> *wanna do your 4 ? i will .... :0
> *


Could have did it and had some left over. :biggrin: It isn't as fun as it looks Josh. Lots of time and money to keep going higher. :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 9 2008, 04:35 AM~10825752
> *Could have did it and had some left over. :biggrin:  It isn't as fun as it looks Josh. Lots of time and money to keep going higher. :0
> *


nope just pick a # you like we'll stick to that ,, not trying to be king of the world over here :biggrin:

we have nothing to prove ,,, we know it ends with a back flip ,, fuck that ..


----------



## 187_Regal

pics look good brent....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 8 2008, 08:38 PM~10825779
> *nope just pick a # you like we'll stick to that ,, not trying to be king of the world over here :biggrin:
> 
> we have nothing to prove ,,, we know it ends with a back flip ,, fuck that ..
> *


You could just wire all 8 to the front and beat everything. :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

Where's that email at Brent?...I'm ready to finish that song!!!


----------



## Southside01

this was at a show sat


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 8 2008, 11:27 PM~10826247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was at a show sat
> *


Man that wagon aint playin :cheesy: Looks like fun :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 7 2008, 04:06 PM~10819982
> *
> 
> BRENT LET ME KNOW HOW YOU LIKE IT     :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

More in the lou topic.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 8 2008, 07:21 PM~10825640
> *man i know ,,, i built that rolling frame in 2002 , would have killed everyone for a long time with that one at 83 inches,, at that time i couldnt afford to buy the parts to finish the rest of the car  ,, was building it for a 63 wagon
> i feel real sorry for my 60 now ,,,,,  im thinking 70-75 will be good enough for me .
> *


I remember that frame! It was a beast!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 9 2008, 09:53 AM~10828553
> *I remember that frame! It was a beast!
> *


Yes it was. It stayed nice and covered up over against the wall for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

I wish for a wishbone this week. :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2008, 07:42 AM~10828768
> *I wish for a wishbone this week.  :cheesy:
> *


I wish for a million dollars or just 100,000  :biggrin:


----------



## louisville chevy

hey brent, you have the front end hooked up on the wagon yet?? im dieing to get the front end hooked up on the 4. you ever get any pumpheads and motors yet?? i guess i need to just bring the car over and see what u think and just make a list of everything. lol


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 8 2008, 06:38 PM~10825779
> *nope just pick a # you like we'll stick to that ,, not trying to be king of the world over here :biggrin:
> 
> we have nothing to prove ,,, we know it ends with a back flip ,, fuck that ..
> *


 pitbull get at me on those a-arms, so we can get them handled.(check PM)


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 8 2008, 11:19 PM~10826807
> *More in the lou topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

Guys I need a shirt bring 2XL to Tulsa


----------



## Gorilla Bob

bump


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 9 2008, 06:19 AM~10826807
> *More in the lou topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the pics jro


----------



## JRO

Anytime man. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

bump


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Hey Brent, check it out homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn thats sexy....



ttt for Dj Magic BRENT :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

that thing looks sexy


----------



## PITBULL

yeah its looking real good bro ...


----------



## low350

brent,have not heard from pete.


----------



## Individualsms

pitbull pumps at work


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 16 2008, 01:07 AM~10877651
> *yeah its looking real good bro ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10880652
> *brent,have not heard from pete.
> *


i've been calling him too :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 18 2008, 03:55 PM~10899342
> *i've been calling him too :angry:
> *


 :|


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 18 2008, 03:45 PM~10899658
> *:|
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Wasup !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 18 2008, 09:12 PM~10900700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jun 19 2008, 11:10 AM~10905794
> *:werd:
> *


sup man


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10880652
> *brent,have not heard from pete.
> *


he called me back today, its all good , said for you to call him ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 19 2008, 03:12 AM~10900700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up Eddie :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 19 2008, 04:37 PM~10907322
> *what up Eddie :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

WAZ UP BUDDY? :wave:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 15 2008, 02:42 AM~10872188
> *Hey Brent, check it out homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the first time I have ever seen a picture that showed the engine pullies through the radiator. that is one badass pic right there. the best part is that they probablly where not even trying to do that either. I bet $1000000 that radiator is new. :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 19 2008, 04:36 PM~10907314
> *he called me back today, its all good , said for you to call him ..
> *


I'm glad to hear that because I immeadately got at him when I read both post!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 15 2008, 01:42 AM~10872188
> *Hey Brent, check it out homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good looking car right there.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 20 2008, 12:05 PM~10914085
> *Good looking car right there.
> *


yup looks mean


----------



## ~~RED~~

PitBull.........  



















couple pics from sat night...


----------



## CP

HWANG!


----------



## ICECOLD63

How is it hwanging??????????


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 20 2008, 10:02 PM~10917760
> *How is it hwanging??????????
> *


Low and to the left! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 21 2008, 06:00 AM~10918672
> *Low and to the left! :thumbsdown:
> *


Quit playin with your hwang and get that fuckin car outta our way over there!!! :angry:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2008, 07:40 PM~10928139
> *Quit playin with your hwang and get that fuckin car outta our way over there!!!  :angry:
> *


I got to hear it run the other day, it sounds damn good J


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2008, 07:40 PM~10928139
> *Quit playin with your hwang and get that fuckin car outta our way over there!!!  :angry:
> *


oh, so now brents saying that Im the reason your cars not getting done??????/ :wave:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 23 2008, 02:36 PM~10933268
> *oh, so now brents saying that Im the reason your cars not getting done??????/ :wave:
> *


Yea... he told me you broke my antenna too. :|


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2008, 01:56 PM~10933479
> *Yea... he told me you broke my antenna too.  :|
> *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2008, 10:56 PM~10933479
> *Yea... he told me you broke my antenna too.  :|
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2008, 01:56 PM~10933479
> *Yea... he told me you broke my antenna too.  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 19 2008, 03:37 PM~10906479
> *sup man
> *


whats up buddy?


----------



## Sixty34me

sup Mike


----------



## Southside01




----------



## SPOOON

brent the wagon is lookin GREAT :thumbsup: 

but whats up with all the 3 wheelin pics :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 24 2008, 09:37 PM~10943861
> *
> *



Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Dam that wagon hits hard as hell.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 25 2008, 08:42 PM~10952013
> *Dam that wagon hits hard as hell.
> *


its hitting real hard im planning in moving back the rear end and get more inches :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

that wagon is the shit! just mashing that bumper!


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Brent... when can i order a shirt with the new slogan on it??? :cheesy:


----------



## TYTE9D

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 24 2008, 08:37 PM~10943861
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2008, 08:07 AM~10954906
> *Hey Brent... when can i order a shirt with the new slogan on it???  :cheesy:
> *


word it's on my sig, I want it on a shirt too! I need big nut sizes too that 4xl


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 26 2008, 01:24 PM~10956642
> *word it's on my sig, I want it on a shirt too! I need big nut sizes too that 4xl
> *


 :0 A 4X on you would look like a dress! You need extra medium.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2008, 12:54 PM~10956896
> *:0  A 4X on you would look like a dress! You need extra medium.
> *


damn Jason has it been that long since you have seen me? Mofo a 4xl is small on me :biggrin: I've blown up since I got married and had a kid. I'm not that scrawny mofo I used to be.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jun 26 2008, 12:54 PM~10956896-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  A 4X on you would look like a dress! You need extra medium.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Jun 26 2008, 01:10 PM~10957014
> *damn Jason has it been that long since you have seen me? Mofo a 4xl is small on me :biggrin: I've blown up since I got married and had a kid. I'm not that scrawny mofo I used to be.
> *


yea he got kinda fat!......hairy as a mofo too! looks like he works with a sweater inder his T-shirt!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 27 2008, 05:50 AM~10962307
> *yea he got kinda fat!......hairy as a mofo too! looks like he works with a sweater inder his T-shirt!
> *


word It gets hot too.


----------



## JasonJ

Dang, for real??? I cant picture that at all, lol.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 27 2008, 12:13 PM~10963201
> *Dang, for real??? I cant picture that at all, lol.
> *


Our baby boy grew up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 27 2008, 10:08 AM~10963510
> *Our baby boy grew up.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## big pimpin

Pitbull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## louisville chevy

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: louisville chevy, PITBULL


sup brent?


----------



## low350




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 27 2008, 11:39 AM~10963736
> *Pitbull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hey boy you get that ls workin???



this is big perry met you in tulsa rocks homeboy


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## WSL63




----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 28 2008, 05:08 PM~10970501
> *
> *


Hey whos car is that in your avitar :dunno:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 28 2008, 08:57 PM~10971967
> *Hey whos car is that in your avitar  :dunno:
> *


It's some guys that rolls thru our hood mean muggin' everybody....Ryan just thought it was gansta and took a pic! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 29 2008, 08:55 AM~10973453
> *It's some guys that rolls thru our hood mean muggin' everybody....Ryan just thought it was gansta and took a pic!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal

bump.....


----------



## D-BO




----------



## D-BO

These are the upper and lowers done by Pete from Miami!


----------



## Sixty34me

those look nice


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 1 2008, 08:55 AM~10987823
> *those look nice
> *


Thanks, homie!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 05:43 PM~10934710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE 




HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU GUY'S OUT THERE $$1500$$ IN HOP PAY OUT 

BUT WE'LL ALSO SE YOU AT THE WESTSIDE PICNIC I HOPE


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jul 1 2008, 02:33 AM~10987280
> *These are the upper and lowers done by Pete from Miami!
> *


If its not too much trouble, can you take a pic outside without the flash?


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jul 1 2008, 02:33 AM~10987280
> *These are the upper and lowers done by Pete from Miami!
> *


Now i'm glad he is chroming my lowers


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2008, 04:59 PM~10991005
> *If its not too much trouble, can you take a pic outside without the flash?
> *


Sorry about the mega-flash, I took these pictures early this morning! I'll most defintely do that for you, playboy!


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## PITBULL

we have upper and lower a-arms in stock ready to ship for ....

g-bodys / s-10

cady / caprice

58 - 64 impalas 

ALL upper A-ARMS are EXTENDED 1.5 , FULLY REINFORCED , MOLDED , SETUP FOR THE UNBREAKABLE BALLJOINT .. all upper a-arms are 300 a pair with cores .....

we have stock virgin frames here ready to wrap to your spec , so you only have to make one trip .... we also have one 61 - 64 impala frame here FULLY wrapped and ready to go ..... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Come one come all and buy, buy, buy!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

HEY DUDE can i get a frame for a 77 pinto fully wrapped and ready to hit 90 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 3 2008, 10:06 AM~11004152
> *HEY DUDE can i get a frame for a 77 pinto fully wrapped and ready to hit 90 :biggrin:
> *



90 mph? :dunno:




:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

brent can do it :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 3 2008, 10:22 AM~11004912
> *90 mph?  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


90 INCHES AT 90 MPH....NOW THATS GAS HOPPIN'!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 3 2008, 12:28 PM~11004945
> *90 INCHES AT 90 MPH....NOW THATS GAS HOPPIN'!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOLLA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 3 2008, 11:28 AM~11004945
> *90 INCHES AT 90 MPH....NOW THATS GAS HOPPIN'!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I just visualized that.....man..... hno: hno: Well some dragsters do it!! lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 3 2008, 08:06 AM~11004152
> *HEY DUDE can i get a frame for a 77 pinto fully wrapped and ready to hit 90 :biggrin:
> *


And make sure it has the correct throttle linkage!


----------



## ogbankroller

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 04:27 PM~11006778
> *And make sure it has the correct throttle linkage!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That dont make it hop higher does it  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 















:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ogbankroller_@Jul 3 2008, 05:15 PM~11007926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That dont make it hop higher does it    :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea man, you didnt know? PM wayne64ss he can tell you all about it. :cheesy:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 07:43 PM~11008828
> *Hell yea man, you didnt know? PM wayne64ss he can tell you all about it.  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

Bump for holiday brent


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 4 2008, 11:09 PM~11015015
> *Bump for holiday brent
> *



Hey Doe, Wut it dew? :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 5 2008, 08:26 AM~11016413
> *Hey Doe, Wut it dew? :cheesy:
> *


rides like a new caddy :0


----------



## ogbankroller

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 09:43 PM~11008828
> *Hell yea man, you didnt know? PM wayne64ss he can tell you all about it.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 





 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11016488
> *rides like a new caddy  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for monte :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 3 2008, 01:12 PM~11003775
> *we have upper and lower a-arms in stock ready to ship for  ....
> 
> g-bodys / s-10
> 
> cady / caprice
> 
> 58 - 64 impalas
> 
> ALL  upper A-ARMS are EXTENDED 1.5 , FULLY REINFORCED , MOLDED , SETUP FOR THE UNBREAKABLE BALLJOINT .. all upper a-arms are 300 a pair with cores .....
> 
> we have stock virgin frames here ready to wrap to your spec , so you only have to make one trip .... we also have one 61 - 64 impala frame here FULLY wrapped and ready to go ..... :biggrin:
> *


we got more arms , than an octopus ..lol 

i'll post a pic


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 7 2008, 07:18 PM~11032454
> *we got more arms , than an octopus ..lol
> 
> i'll post a pic
> *


hurry up and buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 7 2008, 10:47 PM~11032789
> *hurry up and buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: you pay now!!!!


----------



## louisville chevy

_naw ha ha ha_,...... _ha ha ha ha' ha ha_. *what do you know about that pilgrim????*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jul 8 2008, 07:28 AM~11036250
> *:rofl: you pay now!!!!
> *


give me money!!!!!


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 8 2008, 03:32 PM~11038441
> *give me money!!!!!
> *


i love that movie,,, *dont be a minace*....... my favorite is when the granny comes hoppin down the street in a 63 but then the scene is ruined cuz the doods are like " hey who is that in the six fo??" i hate that shit!!!! :banghead:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jul 8 2008, 01:59 PM~11039133
> *i love that movie,,, dont be a minace....... my favorite is when the granny comes hoppin down the street in a 63 but then the scene is ruined cuz the doods are like " hey who is that in the six fo??" i hate that shit!!!! :banghead:
> *


word! Shirt 19.95 on sale gimme money!


----------



## ~~RED~~

what it do! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 










Looked like my shit was about to be eat'n! :biggrin: This is why people dont try to juice me, because Iv got these two following me around! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 8 2008, 06:12 PM~11041011
> *what it do! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like my shit was about to be eat'n!  :biggrin:  This is why people dont try to juice me, because Iv got these two following me around! :biggrin:
> *


thats an awsome pic!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 8 2008, 08:12 PM~11041011
> *what it do! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like my shit was about to be eat'n!  :biggrin:  This is why people dont try to juice me, because Iv got these two following me around! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> what it do! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Brent HOGGIN' the lanes! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

I've been up the entire night doing overtime and you guys are barely getting up in the midwest dayng it :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

love that pic.....gotta get mine workin now,.....


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 9 2008, 04:04 AM~11044555
> *I've been up the entire night doing overtime and you guys are barely getting up in the midwest dayng it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JasonJ

The name of that pic needs to be "On the hunt".


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 9 2008, 10:11 AM~11044925
> *The name of that pic needs to be "On the hunt".
> *



Brent="On the hunt for a tank" :biggrin: 
Russ="On the hunt for some inches" :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Anything new Brent?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 9 2008, 06:57 AM~11044883
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



WASAH RED, what you guys been up too in the louisville!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 9 2008, 12:01 PM~11045421
> *Brent="On the hunt for a tank"  :biggrin:
> Russ="On the hunt for some inches"  :biggrin:
> *



errrrr.......Russ= on the hunt for some time to put in new pumpheads......lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 9 2008, 11:40 AM~11046735
> *WASAH RED, what you guys been up too in the louisville!!!
> *


chilling, trying to build some nice cars! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 13 2005, 03:39 PM~3610865
> *There is a new and far superior line of hydraulics out now. The Website is still in it's early stages. However, several kits have been sold and installed. These componets are TOP QUALITY!!! NO CORNERS HAVE BEEN CUT IN ANY AREA OF THE MATERIALS/MANUFACTURING PROCESS. This line of hydraulics is brought to you by PITBULL/BRENT Builder of some of the highest Quality show/street hoppers out on the streets and in the PIT!!! If you are interested in a TOP QUALITY PRODUCT THAT WORKS AND PERFORMS AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS... Look No further. PITBULL HYDRAULICS Louisville, Kentucky 502-367-1956
> *


CHECKED OUT THE WEBSITE. WHAT ARE THE PRICES OF PITBULL PRODUCTS? IT'S NOT POSTED ON THE PITBULL WEBSITE.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 9 2008, 01:46 PM~11047959
> *CHECKED OUT THE WEBSITE. WHAT ARE THE PRICES OF PITBULL PRODUCTS? IT'S NOT POSTED ON THE PITBULL WEBSITE.
> *


you need to call brent for prices. Everything factors in on the prices, like what size cylinders, do you want deltas or an Adex?? Things of that matter.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 9 2008, 02:38 PM~11046722
> *Anything new Brent?
> *


that gray car sure makes a nice table :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 9 2008, 05:21 PM~11049716
> *that gray car sure makes a nice table  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: nice cup holder, I just put mine where the antanna used to be!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 9 2008, 11:28 PM~11051247
> *:roflmao:  nice cup holder, I just put mine where the antanna used to be!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

:|


----------



## JasonJ

There really isnt a smiley to express my feelings. :roflmao: 

I just cant believe i still have a virgin back bumper... never touched pavement in its life.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 10 2008, 07:36 AM~11053673
> *There really isnt a smiley to express my feelings.  :roflmao:
> 
> I just cant believe i still have a virgin back bumper... never touched pavement in its life.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 10 2008, 05:36 AM~11053673
> *There really isnt a smiley to express my feelings.  :roflmao:
> 
> I just cant believe i still have a virgin back bumper... never touched pavement in its life.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 10 2008, 05:36 AM~11053673
> *There really isnt a smiley to express my feelings.  :roflmao:
> 
> I just cant believe i still have a virgin back bumper... never touched pavement in its life.
> *


would you like me to unbolt it for ya then? It'll hit real hard then :happysad:


----------



## ~~RED~~

for thoes who seen the blue pitbull frame this is the body, and motor going on it.........


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 10 2008, 08:55 AM~11054554
> *:0  :0
> *


WAZAH homie!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for brent aka Mr. awnry swagger :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 10 2008, 02:36 PM~11053673
> *There really isnt a smiley to express my feelings.  :roflmao:
> 
> I just cant believe i still have a virgin back bumper... never touched pavement in its life.
> *


you'll be wishin it was virgin again , when its all over ..... :0 


it'll go fast after we get these parts to chrome , just hang in there homie , bout ready to dig into that trunk ....


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 9 2008, 01:41 PM~11047913
> *chilling, trying to build some nice cars! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



damn, you scared me... I read wrong... You said nice cars... I thought it was Alex and that it stated, some "rice cars". 
:biggrin: 

ALEX WAZAH!!! 
TIMMAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
BRENT!!! <--- Sunscreen the neck brother... cancer is a bitch LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 10 2008, 08:55 AM~11054554
> *:0  :0
> *


Sup baby pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 10 2008, 03:26 PM~11057991
> *for thoes who seen the blue pitbull frame this is the body, and motor going on it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Be lookinz clean


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 9 2008, 01:46 PM~11047959
> *CHECKED OUT THE WEBSITE. WHAT ARE THE PRICES OF PITBULL PRODUCTS? IT'S NOT POSTED ON THE PITBULL WEBSITE.
> *


HE TOLD ME $1950.00 FOR A BASIC SET-UP :uh:


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 04:47 AM~11062392
> *Be lookinz clean
> *


PITBULL IS A REAL INSTALLER AND BUILDER. MAYBE HE WILL LET YOU SWEEP HIS FLOORS.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 11 2008, 06:00 AM~11062461
> *PITBULL IS A REAL INSTALLER AND BUILDER. MAYBE HE WILL LET YOU SWEEP HIS FLOORS.
> *


***** stop hateing and go finds you a $20 rock get the fuck out my face hatein ass ***** you don't even know me


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 07:08 AM~11062497
> ****** stop hateing and go finds you a $20 rock get the fuck out my face hatein ass ***** you don't even know me
> *


you get them that cheap :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 11 2008, 08:00 AM~11062461
> *PITBULL IS A REAL INSTALLER AND BUILDER. MAYBE HE WILL LET YOU SWEEP HIS FLOORS.
> *


i asked him for a job once, he said "Yea man, lets see whatcha got", i was all excited n shit :cheesy: , "I said said lets do this," he walks off then comes back with a dust pan and a paper towel and said "monte just took a fresh shit behind my 60, go take care of that for me would ya, chop chop"....... I said "man what the fuck man" :uh: 


















hahahaha im just bullshitin :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 11 2008, 07:53 AM~11062425
> *HE TOLD ME $1950.00  FOR A BASIC SET-UP :uh:
> *


well you get what you pay for


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

*!!!THEM OBSESSION BOYS STOPPIN BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP!!!*


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 06:16 PM~11067401
> *i asked him for a job once, he said "Yea man, lets see whatcha got", i was all excited n shit :cheesy: , "I said said lets do this," he walks off then comes back with a dust pan and a paper towel and said "monte just took a fresh shit behind my 60,  go take care of that for me would ya, chop chop"....... I said "man what the fuck man" :uh:
> hahahaha im just bullshitin :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sounds familiar....damn slave driver


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 11 2008, 12:08 PM~11064785
> *you get them that cheap :0
> *


LOL I choud get him one for that cheap $20 drywall uch um I mean $20 crack rock

:cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## Boxman513

It was good to hang wit my homies from the Ville' as usual...Brent, I hope you and Josh like the Vol.2 rough draft...I should have the finished product ready to go at the picnic!!! 13 days and counting......DAMN....I need to get to work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 13 2008, 09:25 AM~11076625
> *It was good to hang wit my homies from the Ville' as usual...Brent, I hope you and Josh like the Vol.2 rough draft...I should have the finished product ready to go at the picnic!!!  13 days and counting......DAMN....I need to get to work!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Brent let me hear the Individuals song a couple of weeks ago.... just make me a CD with that song repeated on it 12 times and ill be happy. :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2008, 11:40 AM~11077089
> *Brent let me hear the Individuals song a couple of weeks ago.... just make me a CD with that song repeated on it 12 times and ill be happy.  :biggrin:
> *


12 times....thats it???? you must not like it as much as Brent does!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

PINKY AND PITBULL (HOP JUDGES) :0 :0 WHATS THE WORLD COMING TOO :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

Brent, What Up? Just thought I would drop in......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 13 2008, 07:10 PM~11078779
> *PINKY AND PITBULL (HOP JUDGES) :0  :0  WHATS THE WORLD COMING TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 09:16 PM~11067401
> *i asked him for a job once, he said "Yea man, lets see whatcha got", i was all excited n shit :cheesy: , "I said said lets do this," he walks off then comes back with a dust pan and a paper towel and said "monte just took a fresh shit behind my 60,  go take care of that for me would ya, chop chop"....... I said "man what the fuck man" :uh:
> hahahaha im just bullshitin :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


Didn't catch you this weekend. I was in and out. Maybe next time.....on the bumper. :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 13 2008, 09:23 PM~11079588
> *:roflmao:
> Didn't catch you this weekend.  I was in and out.  Maybe next time.....on the bumper. :0
> *


yeah i seen you called, i worked friday and was at my new house this sat and sunday gettin the garage ready, cleaning ,cleaning and more cleaning, i have never tackled a job like this, coming real clean tho :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 13 2008, 10:24 PM~11079605
> *yeah i seen you called, i worked friday and  was at my new house this sat and sunday  gettin the garage ready, cleaning ,cleaning and more cleaning, i have never tackled a job like this, coming real clean tho :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


shit knowin your ass you will be clenaing it for the next 3 years :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 06:19 PM~11067422
> *well you get what you pay for
> *


MY BAD,I DIDNT KNOW THAT THE CHROME PLATING WAS REALLY PLATNUM.THE GEARS MUST BE SOME KIND OF NEW SUPA DUPA HIGH POWERED SHIT(NOT MARZOCCI)?DOES IT COME WITH A PITBULL TO WATCH OVER YOUR $1950.00 STREET SET-UP?


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 13 2008, 05:10 PM~11078779
> *PINKY AND PITBULL (HOP JUDGES) :0  :0  WHATS THE WORLD COMING TOO :biggrin:
> *


you guys suppose to be the hoppers not the judges :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 03:57 PM~11082620
> *MY BAD,I DIDNT KNOW THAT THE CHROME PLATING WAS REALLY PLATNUM.THE GEARS MUST BE SOME KIND OF NEW SUPA DUPA HIGH POWERED SHIT(NOT MARZOCCI)?DOES IT COME WITH A PITBULL TO WATCH OVER YOUR $1950.00 STREET SET-UP?
> *



sorry bro , im not gonna strip my kit down to make a sale , and whats a street setup ???? must be crap ????? we dont name our setups street or competition ,, that sounds to me like junk kit or good kit ... we only sell by port size on the pump , and then build a setup to do what the customer wants the car to do ,,, so order you one of those kits from the magazine for 799 , im guessing thats a street setup you want , see how you like it .... lol 

good parts arent cheap , cheap parts arent good ,,,,,,,,, its that simple ... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 09:57 AM~11082620
> *MY BAD,I DIDNT KNOW THAT THE CHROME PLATING WAS REALLY PLATNUM.THE GEARS MUST BE SOME KIND OF NEW SUPA DUPA HIGH POWERED SHIT(NOT MARZOCCI)?DOES IT COME WITH A PITBULL TO WATCH OVER YOUR $1950.00 STREET SET-UP?
> *


damn,you sound like a broke little dude :uh:


----------



## Mark

whats all this crap stuff about. when you buy pitbull you are just buying the top of the line. i have a 4 pump set up with 1" ports on the front and all matching fittings that are of highest quality. with a adex. not to mention all that came with it and awesome customer serves, for what i got you couldn't have got it cheaper from other company's, i know i compared them. i have said it before and will say it again, when you call brent its like calling a homie not a business. and i like that.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB+Jul 14 2008, 09:57 AM~11082620-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY BAD,I DIDNT KNOW THAT THE CHROME PLATING WAS REALLY PLATNUM.THE GEARS MUST BE SOME KIND OF NEW SUPA DUPA HIGH POWERED SHIT(NOT MARZOCCI)?DOES IT COME WITH A PITBULL TO WATCH OVER YOUR $1950.00 STREET SET-UP?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? If you don't like the price, don't buy it. Keep basing your knowledge of lowriding off the pages of LRM. Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 10:41 AM~11082847
> *sorry bro ,  im not gonna strip my kit down to make a sale , and whats a street setup ???? must be crap ????? we dont name our setups street or competition ,, that sounds to me like junk kit or good kit ... we only sell by port size on the pump , and then build a setup to do what the customer wants the car to do ,,, so order you one of those kits from the magazine for 799 , im guessing thats a street setup you want , see how you like it ....  lol
> 
> good parts arent cheap , cheap parts arent good ,,,,,,,,, its that simple ... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well put, homie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mark_@Jul 14 2008, 11:05 AM~11082967
> *whats all this crap stuff about. when you buy pitbull you are just buying the top of the line. i have a 4 pump set up with 1" ports on the front and all matching fittings that are of highest quality. with a adex. not to mention all that came with it and awesome customer serves, for what i got you couldn't have got it cheaper from other company's, i know i compared them.  i have said it before and will say it again, when you call brent its like calling a homie not a business. and i like that.
> *


Pics or it didn't happen.... :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 08:57 AM~11082620
> *MY BAD,I DIDNT KNOW THAT THE CHROME PLATING WAS REALLY PLATNUM.THE GEARS MUST BE SOME KIND OF NEW SUPA DUPA HIGH POWERED SHIT(NOT MARZOCCI)?DOES IT COME WITH A PITBULL TO WATCH OVER YOUR $1950.00 STREET SET-UP?
> *


:rant:
why dont you take your ass somewhere else then if you didnt like the prices he gave you stop being a lil bitch and crying over the web about it cheap ass


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 13 2008, 10:27 PM~11080265
> *shit knowin your ass you will be clenaing it for the next 3 years  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 09:57 AM~11082620
> *MY BAD,I DIDNT KNOW THAT THE CHROME PLATING WAS REALLY PLATNUM.THE GEARS MUST BE SOME KIND OF NEW SUPA DUPA HIGH POWERED SHIT(NOT MARZOCCI)?DOES IT COME WITH A PITBULL TO WATCH OVER YOUR $1950.00 STREET SET-UP?
> *



If you want a $1000 China set up go buy it. Everything that he sells besides the gears is made here in the USA. Which means he is giving back to our economy so why don't you?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 07:57 AM~11082620
> *MY BAD,I DIDNT KNOW THAT THE CHROME PLATING WAS REALLY PLATNUM.THE GEARS MUST BE SOME KIND OF NEW SUPA DUPA HIGH POWERED SHIT(NOT MARZOCCI)?DOES IT COME WITH A PITBULL TO WATCH OVER YOUR $1950.00 STREET SET-UP?
> *


Everybody give this guy a break... maybe he doesnt know any better. 

MLBTLB.... i can tell that you are young in the lowrider game by your comments. Its alright man.... you probably just dont know any better. There was a time when i fucked with the $799 set ups too.... everybody has to start somewhere, nothing wrong with that. Just understand that Pitbull stuff is more performance related than the basic stuff which is made as cheaply as possible to keep costs as low as possible. Its like anything really.... engine parts, stereo stuff, big screen TV's, lawn mowers, you name it..... you can always buy the basic ones for the lowest price if you just need it to do the basic stuff..... but if you want performance, you have to pay a premium.... take TV's for example... like when you go to Wal-Mart and look at a $700 50" Vizio LCD TV, then you go to Best Buy and look at a $7000 50" Pioneer LCD TV.... they both do the same thing, one just performs better than the others... and if youre into that kinda shit, you gotta pay... some people couldnt care less and are happy with the basic stuff you know. 

The thing is.... if you just wanna go up and down, Pitbull probably isnt for you, it would be a waste of your money for real.... but if you wanna hop, dont ever pull up on me with your budget set up because ill break your ass off something proper and send you home bleeding with your tail between your legs.

PITBULL IN MY TRUNK! uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2008, 11:56 AM~11083666
> *Everybody give this guy a break... maybe he doesnt know any better.
> 
> MLBTLB.... i can tell that you are young in the lowrider game by your comments. Its alright man.... you probably just dont know any better. There was a time when i fucked with the $799 set ups too.... everybody has to start somewhere, nothing wrong with that. Just understand that Pitbull stuff is more performance related than the basic stuff which is made as cheaply as possible to keep costs as low as possible. Its like anything really.... engine parts, stereo stuff, big screen TV's, lawn mowers, you name it..... you can always buy the basic ones for the lowest price if you just need it to do the basic stuff..... but if you want performance, you have to pay a premium.... take TV's for example... like when you go to Wal-Mart and look at a $700 50" Vizio LCD TV, then you go to Best Buy and look at a $7000 50" Pioneer LCD TV.... they both do the same thing, one just performs better than the others... and if youre into that kinda shit, you gotta pay... some people couldnt care less and are happy with the basic stuff you know.
> 
> The thing is.... if you just wanna go up and down, Pitbull probably isnt for you, it would be a waste of your money for real.... but if you wanna hop, dont ever pull up on me with your budget set up because ill break your ass off something proper and send you home bleeding with your tail between your legs.
> 
> PITBULL IN MY TRUNK!  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2008, 12:56 PM~11083666
> *Everybody give this guy a break... maybe he doesnt know any better.
> 
> MLBTLB.... i can tell that you are young in the lowrider game by your comments. Its alright man.... you probably just dont know any better. There was a time when i fucked with the $799 set ups too.... everybody has to start somewhere, nothing wrong with that. Just understand that Pitbull stuff is more performance related than the basic stuff which is made as cheaply as possible to keep costs as low as possible. Its like anything really.... engine parts, stereo stuff, big screen TV's, lawn mowers, you name it..... you can always buy the basic ones for the lowest price if you just need it to do the basic stuff..... but if you want performance, you have to pay a premium.... take TV's for example... like when you go to Wal-Mart and look at a $700 50" Vizio LCD TV, then you go to Best Buy and look at a $7000 50" Pioneer LCD TV.... they both do the same thing, one just performs better than the others... and if youre into that kinda shit, you gotta pay... some people couldnt care less and are happy with the basic stuff you know.
> 
> The thing is.... if you just wanna go up and down, Pitbull probably isnt for you, it would be a waste of your money for real.... but if you wanna hop, dont ever pull up on me with your budget set up because ill break your ass off something proper and send you home bleeding with your tail between your legs.
> 
> PITBULL IN MY TRUNK!  uffin:
> *



OK you said it much better than I did. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 14 2008, 10:01 AM~11083304
> *
> Pics or it didn't happen.... :cheesy:
> *











pics of the pumps. other stuff like cylinders, wiring, switch plate,switches, power balls, cups, donuts, ect. all that i dont have a pic of.
also wanted to point out, with Pitbull you dont need to upgrade as soon as the stuff comes to your doors. like check valve and slow downs for example, they are already the high quality stuff. you gotta recognize these little differences that make the difference in a big way. 
and if you think you struck a cored with the Pitbull people, you kinda did. because Just like reall Pitbull Dog owners we are passionate about our pumps just as much as our pups.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 14 2008, 01:03 PM~11083721
> *pics of the pumps. other stuff like cylinders, wiring, switch plate,switches, power balls, cups, donuts, ect.  all that i dont have a pic of.
> also wanted to point out, with Pitbull you dont need to upgrade as soon as the stuff comes to your doors. like check valve and slow downs for example, they are already the high quality stuff. you gotta recognize these little differences that make the difference in a big way.
> and if you think you struck a cored with the Pitbull people, you kinda did. because Just like reall Pitbull Dog owners we are passionate about our pumps just as much as our pups.
> *



Man you all are good at this shit. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

i wasnt tryin to give this guy a hard time ,, jason j you explained the way i see it best ,, thankyou bro .....




and man its awesome to see loyality from my customers , thats very very very very very very very ,,, hard to find these days , MARK , MIKE , TIM , BILLY , ECT ...YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE ,, THANKS , SO MUCH !!!!!! REALLY MEANS ALOT TO ME


----------



## Big Doe

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 14 2008, 11:34 AM~11083976
> *i wasnt tryin to give this guy a hard time ,, jason j you explained the way i see it  best ,, thankyou bro .....
> and man its awesome to see loyality from my customers , thats very very very very very very very ,,, hard to find these days , MARK , MIKE , TIM , BILLY , ECT ...YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE ,, THANKS ,  SO MUCH !!!!!! REALLY MEANS ALOT TO ME
> *


Throw a dog a bone you big meanie!!! A wishbone.... lol.









Sorry, i just had to.


----------



## MLBTLB

ALL RIGHT DONT CRY EVERY BODY,YES IM A BROKE MUTHAFUCKER-WITH A PRO-HOPPER COMP SET-UP.AND THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME,SINCE I AM NOT TRYING TO TEAR THE SHIT OUT OF MY PRIDE AND JOY,LIKE THE REST OF YOU SPOILED LITTLE KIDS.IVE BEEN IN IT SINCE I WAS 17,NOW IM 29 :uh:.IM SORRY TO EVERYBODY THAT GOT OFFENDED.NOW IF I GET MY WELFARE TODAY IN THE MAIL I WILL TRY TO SAVE UP MONEY AND SEND PITBULL A DELUXE CASE O   F KLEENEX TISSUE.THAT WAY WHEN YOU TOUGH GUYS GET YOUR SUPA DUPA SET-UP MAY BE THEY CAN THROW IN SOME TISSUE,FOR ALL YOU KIDS WHO GET THERE FEELINGS HURT WHEN I RESPOND TO A TOPIC  HERE IS MY SO-CALLED JUNK SET-UP :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

China thanks you, you just fed a family of 4 for a month


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 11:45 AM~11084069
> *ALL RIGHT DONT CRY EVERY BODY,YES IM A BROKE MUTHAFUCKER-WITH A PRO-HOPPER COMP SET-UP.AND THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME,SINCE I AM NOT TRYING TO TEAR THE SHIT OUT OF MY PRIDE AND JOY,LIKE THE REST OF YOU SPOILED LITTLE KIDS.IVE BEEN IN IT SINCE I WAS 17,NOW IM 29 :uh:.IM SORRY TO EVERYBODY THAT GOT OFFENDED.NOW IF  I GET MY WELFARE TODAY IN THE MAIL I WILL TRY TO SAVE UP MONEY AND SEND PITBULL A DELUXE CASE O    F KLEENEX TISSUE.THAT WAY WHEN YOU TOUGH GUYS GET YOUR SUPA DUPA SET-UP MAY BE THEY CAN THROW IN SOME TISSUE,FOR ALL YOU KIDS WHO GET THERE FEELINGS HURT WHEN I RESPOND TO A TOPIC  HERE IS MY SO-CALLED JUNK SET-UP :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, im sorry about your set up. I see youre from STL.... i know theres some pits roaming the streets over there.... dont get caught slippin. :cheesy:


----------



## MLBTLB

THATS COOL,SOUNDS KINDA LIKE ARE GOVERMENT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 12:45 PM~11084069
> *ALL RIGHT DONT CRY EVERY BODY,YES IM A BROKE MUTHAFUCKER-WITH A PRO-HOPPER COMP SET-UP.AND THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME,SINCE I AM NOT TRYING TO TEAR THE SHIT OUT OF MY PRIDE AND JOY,LIKE THE REST OF YOU SPOILED LITTLE KIDS.IVE BEEN IN IT SINCE I WAS 17,NOW IM 29 :uh:.IM SORRY TO EVERYBODY THAT GOT OFFENDED.NOW IF  I GET MY WELFARE TODAY IN THE MAIL I WILL TRY TO SAVE UP MONEY AND SEND PITBULL A DELUXE CASE O    F KLEENEX TISSUE.THAT WAY WHEN YOU TOUGH GUYS GET YOUR SUPA DUPA SET-UP MAY BE THEY CAN THROW IN SOME TISSUE,FOR ALL YOU KIDS WHO GET THERE FEELINGS HURT WHEN I RESPOND TO A TOPIC  HERE IS MY SO-CALLED JUNK SET-UP :uh:
> *


at least you got good solenoids it looks like.



you cheap ass!! hope those china chrome fittings leak oil all over your little panties


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2008, 10:48 AM~11084097
> *Damn bro, im sorry about your set up. I see youre from STL.... i know theres some pits roaming the streets over there.... dont get caught slippin. :cheesy:
> *


FUNNY SHIT IM THE BIGGEST BREEDER OUT HERE GENIOUS


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 01:45 PM~11084069
> *ALL RIGHT DONT CRY EVERY BODY,YES IM A BROKE MUTHAFUCKER-WITH A PRO-HOPPER COMP SET-UP.AND THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME,SINCE I AM NOT TRYING TO TEAR THE SHIT OUT OF MY PRIDE AND JOY,LIKE THE REST OF YOU SPOILED LITTLE KIDS.IVE BEEN IN IT SINCE I WAS 17,NOW IM 29 :uh:.IM SORRY TO EVERYBODY THAT GOT OFFENDED.NOW IF  I GET MY WELFARE TODAY IN THE MAIL I WILL TRY TO SAVE UP MONEY AND SEND PITBULL A DELUXE CASE O    F KLEENEX TISSUE.THAT WAY WHEN YOU TOUGH GUYS GET YOUR SUPA DUPA SET-UP MAY BE THEY CAN THROW IN SOME TISSUE,FOR ALL YOU KIDS WHO GET THERE FEELINGS HURT WHEN I RESPOND TO A TOPIC  HERE IS MY SO-CALLED JUNK SET-UP :uh:
> *


It not your replies that offend, its your tone. Sarcastic tongue in cheek trash talking...

I'm broke and can't afford a PITBULL setup right now either, but I'm not on the internet slinging shit about the price.....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 07:54 PM~11084150
> *FUNNY SHIT IM THE BIGGEST BREEDER OUT HERE GENIOUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a good lookin dog  ,,, how much you sell pups for ?


i gotta male who needs some lovin really bad !


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 11:54 AM~11084150
> *FUNNY SHIT IM THE BIGGEST BREEDER OUT HERE GENIOUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im talking about there are some cars in STL with Pitbull set ups in the trunk ready to BUST YOUR ASS! I dont give a fuck about a damn dog.... and i dont feel sorry for you anymore, you been lowriding for 12 years, that long enough to know better! :uh:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2008, 02:01 PM~11084213
> *Im talking about there are some cars in STL with Pitbull set ups in the trunk ready to BUST YOUR ASS! I dont give a fuck about a damn dog.... and i dont feel sorry for you anymore, you been lowriding for 12 years, that long enough to know better!  :uh:
> *


That PH setup should let him lift and lay, like you said....



:0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 14 2008, 11:50 AM~11084114
> *at least you got good solenoids it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> you cheap ass!!  hope those china chrome fittings leak oil all over your little panties
> *


Im sorry, but this shit is too funny when you picture someone saying this outloud! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 14 2008, 10:55 AM~11084153
> *It not your replies that offend, its your tone.  Sarcastic tongue in cheek trash talking...
> 
> I'm broke and can't afford a PITBULL setup right now either, but I'm not on the internet slinging shit about the price.....
> *


I DIDNT MEAN TO OFFEND ANYBODY,BUT WHEN THE SHIT HITS THE FAN-TO BE HONEST,ALL PEOPLE DO IS TALK SHIT.I ANSWERED THE GUYS ? ABOUT THE PRICE.WHAT KIND OF GEARS AGAIN?I SHOULD BE THANKED FOR BUMPING YOUR TOPIC.AND AGAIN TO PITBULL AND ONLY PITBULL SORRY FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDING.FOR ANYBODY FOR REAL-THAT GOT ALL BUT HURT ABOUT WHAT I SAID AND TALKED ABOUT MAKING ME BLEED AND ALL THAT WEAK SHIT,IM HERE IN STL.WILL BE ATTENDING ALL THE SHOWS AROUND AND ALL THE PICNICS.SO BRING YOUR BITCH ASS OUT ALONG WITH YOUR BIG DICKSUCKERS,AND MAKE HAPPIN.IM A KEEP BUILDING REGARDLESS HOW MY CHINESE SET-UP WORKS.DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT.AND ONCE AGAIN SORRY TO PITBULL(NOT THE CHEER-LEADERS)


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 02:06 PM~11084241
> *I DIDNT MEAN TO OFFEND ANYBODY, AND AGAIN TO PITBULL AND ONLY PITBULL SORRY FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDING.*


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 14 2008, 11:01 AM~11084207
> *now thats a good lookin dog   ,,, how much you sell pups for ?
> i gotta male who needs some lovin really bad !
> *


HE IS U.K.C PUPLE RIBBON,HE IS JUST ONE OF MY DOGS.DEPENDING ON WHO HE IS BRED TO WILL DETERMINE THE PRICE,BUT A ROUGH ESTIMATE WOULD BE ABOUT$1500.00.I AM A BREEDER THAT IS WHY YOUR COMPANY CAUGHT MY EYE,YOU'S GOT SOME NICE LOOKING SHIT,I HAVE 3 KIDS THATS WHY I COULDNT JUST FORK OUT THE $1950.00 AT THE TIME.IF YOUR EVER AROUND OR INTERESTED IN CHECKING THESE DOGS OUT OR JUST WANNA SEE MORE PICS OF MY DOGS LET ME KNOW.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 12:06 PM~11084241
> *I DIDNT MEAN TO OFFEND ANYBODY,BUT WHEN THE SHIT HITS THE FAN-TO BE HONEST,ALL PEOPLE DO IS TALK SHIT.I ANSWERED THE GUYS ? ABOUT THE PRICE.WHAT KIND OF GEARS AGAIN?I SHOULD BE THANKED  FOR BUMPING YOUR TOPIC.AND AGAIN TO PITBULL AND ONLY PITBULL SORRY FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDING.FOR ANYBODY FOR REAL-THAT GOT ALL BUT HURT ABOUT WHAT I SAID AND TALKED ABOUT MAKING ME BLEED AND ALL THAT WEAK SHIT,IM HERE IN STL.WILL BE ATTENDING ALL THE SHOWS AROUND AND ALL THE PICNICS.SO BRING YOUR BITCH ASS OUT ALONG WITH YOUR BIG DICKSUCKERS,AND MAKE HAPPIN.IM A KEEP BUILDING REGARDLESS HOW MY CHINESE SET-UP WORKS.DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT.AND ONCE AGAIN SORRY TO PITBULL(NOT THE CHEER-LEADERS)
> *


Damn man, you seem like youre the only one taking shit personal..... all im saying is dont come in here talking shit about shit you cant afford.... then wonder why people wanna talk about you. But now youre all e-bangin on me now, i better watch out. Its just a little trash talk, all in good fun, unless you make it something else.


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2008, 11:01 AM~11084213
> *Im talking about there are some cars in STL with Pitbull set ups in the trunk ready to BUST YOUR ASS! I dont give a fuck about a damn dog.... and i dont feel sorry for you anymore, you been lowriding for 12 years, that long enough to know better!  :uh:
> *


I WOULD SAY FUCK YOU,BUT I GUESS I SHOULD SAY IT TO YOUR MOM FOR SPITTING YOUR LAME ASS OUT OF THAT STANKING SEWER SHE CALLS A PUSSY. :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 12:17 PM~11084341
> *I WOULD SAY FUCK YOU,BUT I GUESS I SHOULD SAY IT TO YOUR MOM FOR SPITTING YOUR LAME ASS OUT OF THAT STANKING SEWER  SHE CALLS A PUSSY. :uh:
> *


Hahaha, yea, there you go, let all of your aggression out on here tough guy..... you still bought a budget set up.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 01:06 PM~11084241
> *I DIDNT MEAN TO OFFEND ANYBODY,BUT WHEN THE SHIT HITS THE FAN-TO BE HONEST,ALL PEOPLE DO IS TALK SHIT.I ANSWERED THE GUYS ? ABOUT THE PRICE.WHAT KIND OF GEARS AGAIN?I SHOULD BE THANKED  FOR BUMPING YOUR TOPIC.AND AGAIN TO PITBULL AND ONLY PITBULL SORRY FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDING.FOR ANYBODY FOR REAL-THAT GOT ALL BUT HURT ABOUT WHAT I SAID AND TALKED ABOUT MAKING ME BLEED AND ALL THAT WEAK SHIT,IM HERE IN STL.WILL BE ATTENDING ALL THE SHOWS AROUND AND ALL THE PICNICS.SO BRING YOUR BITCH ASS OUT ALONG WITH YOUR BIG DICKSUCKERS,AND MAKE HAPPIN.IM A KEEP BUILDING REGARDLESS HOW MY CHINESE SET-UP WORKS.DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT.AND ONCE AGAIN SORRY TO PITBULL(NOT THE CHEER-LEADERS)
> *


hey no biggie man , call me a cheerleader and a proud one at that, pitbull pumps are like daytons, and the others are like china wheels, thats all im sayin, yeah i got a lil tiffy over your comment, but if you knew brent you would understand, hes not like your so called hydro dealers that could give a fuck less about their customers...also your caps button is stuck on lock


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2008, 11:16 AM~11084340
> *Damn man, you seem like youre the only one taking shit personal..... all im saying is dont come in here talking shit about shit you cant afford.... then wonder why people wanna talk about you. But now youre all e-bangin on me now, i better watch out. Its just a little trash talk, all in good fun, unless you make it something else.
> *


YOU COULD OF SPOKE YOUR OPIONION,INSTEAD OF TALKING SHIT ABOUT SOMEBODY YOU REALLY DONT KNOW THAT WOULD PROB. CHOKE THE SHIT OUT OF YA!,IM DONE TALKING,GO BACK A COUPLE POST TO SEE WHO IS E-BANGIN


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 14 2008, 11:19 AM~11084364
> *hey no biggie man , call me a cheerleader and a proud one at that, pitbull pumps are like daytons, and the others are like china wheels, thats all im sayin, yeah i got a lil tiffy over your comment, but if you knew brent you would understand, hes not like your so called hydro dealers that could give a fuck less about their customers...
> *


THATS COOL,I HEAR YA!AND THAT IS WHAT WILL MAKE HIS COMPANY THE BIGGEST OUT!MAYBE IF I SELL MY HOUSE AND MY 2 CARS I WILL BE ABLE TO BUY A NICE SET-UP :roflmao: RESPECT TO PITBULL KEEP DOIN IT BIG!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 01:23 PM~11084403
> *THATS COOL,I  HEAR YA!AND THAT IS WHAT WILL MAKE HIS COMPANY THE BIGGEST OUT!MAYBE IF I SELL MY HOUSE AND MY 2 CARS I WILL BE ABLE TO BUY A NICE SET-UP :roflmao: RESPECT TO PITBULL KEEP DOIN IT BIG!
> *


now your just being sarcastic


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 14 2008, 11:04 AM~11084231
> *That PH setup should let him lift and lay, like you said....
> :0
> *


JUST LIKE I SAID THATS ALL I NEED,INSTEAD OF BREAKING BALL JOINTS AND ALL THAT OTHER SHIT,(MAYBE FUCKING MY CAR UP,ALONG WITH THE FENDER AND NEW PAINT)!


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 14 2008, 11:25 AM~11084417
> *now your just being  sarcastic
> *


YOUR SUPPOSE TO LAUGH! :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 01:26 PM~11084431
> *YOUR SUPPOSE TO LAUGH! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:...... :|


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 02:25 PM~11084421
> *JUST LIKE I SAID THATS ALL I NEED,INSTEAD OF BREAKING BALL JOINTS AND ALL THAT OTHER SHIT,(MAYBE FUCKING MY CAR UP,ALONG WITH THE FENDER AND NEW PAINT)!
> *


Still going........... :uh:


----------



## PITBULL

man you gotta understand where these guys are coming from , if somebody was saying your dogs are over priced when you know they arent cause of blood line and color , youll get a lil upset to trying to make them understand the differance ... i be willing to bet money if we met up at a show , all of us on here ,, we would get along just fine and have a good time no matter what you got in the trunk , i dont pick my friends by what they have in the truck ...


yo , post up a few pics of them dogs ... :biggrin:


----------



## MLBTLB

YOUR WRIGHT!GIVE ME A MINUTE


----------



## MLBTLB




----------



## MLBTLB




----------



## MLBTLB




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 14 2008, 12:41 PM~11084530
> * i be willing to bet money if we met up at a show , all of us on here ,, we would get along just fine and have a good time no matter what you got in the trunk , i dont pick my friends by what they have in the truck ...
> yo , post up a few  pics of them dogs ... :biggrin:
> *


He is right.... its all good in this lowriding game..... although i did notice he said he doesnt pick his friends by whats in their TRUCK, not TRUNK..... lol.... so technically....... lol. :biggrin: 

And when i said "bleeding" it was just a metaphor for you being wounded in battle.... i didnt mean i was gonna sock you in the nose because you have a "Slo Hopper" set up..... :uh: 

But i dunno.... you might leave bleeding if you try to jumpin your car too fast and hit yourself in the eye with the corner of the door trying to get out of there before everyone see's you gettin served??? So i dunno homie, i guess its possible. :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 12:54 PM~11084647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And i dont know shit about dogs... but i like this one..... its matches my 4! :biggrin:


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11084686
> *He is right.... its all good in this lowriding game..... although i did notice he said he doesnt pick his friends by whats in their TRUCK, not TRUNK..... lol.... so technically....... lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> And when i said "bleeding" it was just a metaphor for you being wounded in battle.... i didnt mean i was gonna sock you in the nose because you have a "Slo Hopper" set up.....  :uh:
> 
> But i dunno.... you might leave bleeding if you try to jumpin your car too fast and hit yourself in the eye with the corner of the door trying to get out of there before everyone see's you gettin served??? So i dunno homie, i guess its possible.  :dunno:
> *


HOW ABOUT YA STOP RUNNIN THOSE COCK SUKERS.LIKE I SAID IM NOT TRYIN TO HOP SHIT,SO I WONT GET SERVED,UNLESS YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE BREAKFAST IN BED THAT YOUR MOM BRINGS ME EVERY MORNING :barf:


----------



## timdog57

Funny stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

LOL :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 01:45 PM~11084069
> *ALL RIGHT DONT CRY EVERY BODY,YES IM A BROKE MUTHAFUCKER-WITH A PRO-HOPPER COMP SET-UP.AND THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME,SINCE I AM NOT TRYING TO TEAR THE SHIT OUT OF MY PRIDE AND JOY,LIKE THE REST OF YOU SPOILED LITTLE KIDS.IVE BEEN IN IT SINCE I WAS 17,NOW IM 29FOR ALL YOU KIDS WHO GET THERE FEELINGS HURT WHEN I RESPOND TO A TOPIC
> *



This is the funniest part. Actually I just turned 18 and my parents bought my Pitbull set up and I couldn't be happier. I can't wait till I am 29 so I can have that many years in the game.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 01:09 PM~11084759
> *HOW ABOUT YA STOP RUNNIN THOSE COCK SUKERS.LIKE I SAID IM NOT TRYIN TO HOP SHIT,SO I WONT GET SERVED,UNLESS YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE BREAKFAST IN BED THAT YOUR MOM BRINGS ME EVERY MORNING :barf:
> *


Wow, i feel like im in middle school again with all the "yo mama" jokes. :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 14 2008, 03:35 PM~11085423
> *This is the funniest part.  Actually I just turned 18 and my parents bought my Pitbull set up and I couldn't be happier.  I can't wait till I am 29 so I can have that many years in the game.
> *


you deserve it though little Timmy. being honor roll and all last year. i am working late at MCdonalds tonight, stop by. i may slide you a free drink


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2008, 04:13 PM~11085670
> *Wow, i feel like im in middle school again with all the "yo mama" jokes.  :uh:
> *


way back when


Yo momma so ugly when she joined an ugly contest, they said, "Sorry, No Professionals." 

Yo momma so ugly she looks out the window and got arrested for mooning. 

Yo momma so ugly just after she was born, her mother said, "What a treasure!" and her father said, "Yes, let's go bury it." 

Yo momma so ugly they didn't give her a costume when she tried out for Star Wars. 

Yo momma so ugly she gets 364 extra days to dress up for Halloween. 

Yo momma so ugly her mom had to be drunk to breast feed her. 

Yo momma so ugly she made an onion cry. 

Yo momma so ugly she is very successful at her job: Being a scarecrow. 

Yo momma so ugly I heard that your dad first met her at the pound. 

Yo momma so ugly they push her face into dough to make gorilla cookies. 

Yo momma so ugly they filmed, "Gorillas in the Mist," in her shower. 

Yo momma so ugly when she walks into a bank, they turn off the surveillence cameras. 

Yo momma so ugly her mom had to tie a steak around her neck to get the dogs to play with her. 

Yo momma so ugly when she walks down the street in September, people say ,"Damn, is it Halloween already?" 

Yo momma so ugly the government moved Halloween to her birthday. 

Yo momma so ugly that if ugly were bricks she'd have her own projects. 

Yo momma so ugly they pay her to put her clothes on in strip joints. 

Yo momma so ugly when they took her to the beautician it took 12 hours...for a quote! 

Yo momma so ugly she tried to take a bath the water jumped out! 

Yo momma so ugly she looks out the window and gets arrested! 

Yo momma so ugly even Rice Krispies won't talk to her! 

Yo momma so ugly for Halloween she trick or treats on the phone! 

Yo momma so ugly the psychiatrist makes her lie facedown. 

Yo momma so ugly she turned Medusa to stone! 

Yo momma so ugly that when she cries the tears run down the back of her head because they're afraid of her face!! 

Yo momma so ugly that her face will make a freight train take a dirt road! 

Yo momma so ugly the NHL banned her for life. 

Yo momma so ugly, she walked into taco bell and they all ran for the border! 

Yo momma so ugly people go ask her for Halloween. 

Yo momma so ugly that when she sits in the sand on the beach, cats try to bury her. 

Yo momma so ugly she scares the roaches away. 

Yo momma so ugly that your father takes her to work with him so that he doesn't have to kiss her goodbye


----------



## TWEEDY

WOW!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 14 2008, 05:18 PM~11085706
> *you deserve it though little Timmy.  being honor roll and all last year.  i am working late at MCdonalds tonight, stop by. i may slide you a free drink
> *


Can you make me a McGriddle eventhough it isn't breakfast time? I am there if so. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark

its out of controll in here :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Brent..... I got the Commuters, where you wanna go? :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 14 2008, 06:03 PM~11086573
> *Can you make me a McGriddle eventhough it isn't breakfast time?  I am there if so.  :cheesy:
> *


  its against company policy. you know i am trying to make manager.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 14 2008, 06:20 PM~11087085
> *  its against company policy.  you know i am trying to make manager.
> *


You know how it goes... you gotta work your way up to fry station team leader first!!!


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 12:09 PM~11084759
> *HOW ABOUT YA STOP RUNNIN THOSE COCK SUKERS.LIKE I SAID IM NOT TRYIN TO HOP SHIT,SO I WONT GET SERVED,UNLESS YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE BREAKFAST IN BED THAT YOUR MOM BRINGS ME EVERY MORNING :barf:
> *


 Hey bro nothing has been personal on our end here. Why dont you stop and read all the shit you wrote and what everyone else said when you started all this shit. Mabey youll see that your just makin an ass out of yourself and actually not really reppin the club your tryin to get in very well either. Brent is good people and its not ass kissing so dont even start with me, Its good buisness. Everyone in louisville and everyone that deals with brent outside the city knows that he does quality work and deals in quality shit. They dont really mind payin a little extra because you get what you pay for. I have a three pump prohopper setup in my car but if something goes wrong like the motor i just replaced, then im goin to brent because i dont want to have to fix the same shit over and over again.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 14 2008, 08:31 PM~11087146
> *Hey bro nothing has been personal on our end here. Why dont you stop and read all the shit you wrote and what everyone else said when you started all this shit. Mabey youll see that your just makin an ass out of yourself and actually not really reppin the club your tryin to get in very well either. Brent is good people and its not ass kissing so dont even start with me, Its good buisness. Everyone in louisville and everyone that deals with brent outside the city knows that he does quality work and deals in quality shit. They dont really mind payin a little extra because you get what you pay for. I have a three pump prohopper setup in my car but if something goes wrong like the motor i just replaced, then im goin to brent because i dont want to have to fix the same shit over and over again.
> *



Even though dude was spewing shit, Brent was cool about it and even asked him bout his dogs. 

I guess theres one in every bunch....


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 14 2008, 05:48 PM~11087271
> *Even though dude was spewing shit, Brent was cool about it and even asked him bout his dogs.
> 
> I guess theres one in every bunch....
> *



True True but damn its like hes tryin to prove something, just attacking everyone that talks to him. Do we go on his topics and just run our mouth until we just sound stupid and start being in middle school again? :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 14 2008, 07:51 PM~11087293
> *True True but damn its like hes tryin to prove something, just attacking everyone that talks to him. Do we go on his topics and just run our mouth until we just sound stupid and start being in middle school again? :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Sounds like a good idea, wheres his topic?????????



:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Pitbull.....Best setup in Southern showdown this year


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2008, 08:38 PM~11087705
> *Pitbull.....Best setup in Southern showdown this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car looked badass Josh Congrats and Congrats to pitbull for the killer setup


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 14 2008, 05:31 PM~11087146
> *Hey bro nothing has been personal on our end here. Why dont you stop and read all the shit you wrote and what everyone else said when you started all this shit. Mabey youll see that your just makin an ass out of yourself and actually not really reppin the club your tryin to get in very well either. Brent is good people and its not ass kissing so dont even start with me, Its good buisness. Everyone in louisville and everyone that deals with brent outside the city knows that he does quality work and deals in quality shit. They dont really mind payin a little extra because you get what you pay for. I have a three pump prohopper setup in my car but if something goes wrong like the motor i just replaced, then im goin to brent because i dont want to have to fix the same shit over and over again.
> *


I SAID THE PRICE WAS TO HIGH FOR ME,NO DISRESPECT TO PITBULL ON MY END.NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE TILL THEY START FLAPPIN THERE GUMS!GET THAT SHIT OUT OF HERE(DONT START WITH ME)THIS IS AMERICA WRIGHT?WE ALL HAVE THE WRIGHT TO VOICE OUR IDEAS!GO CRY SOMEWHERE ELSE.


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 08:21 PM~11088804
> *I SAID THE PRICE WAS TO HIGH FOR ME,NO DISRESPECT TO PITBULL ON MY END.NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE TILL THEY START FLAPPIN THERE GUMS!GET THAT SHIT OUT OF HERE(DONT START WITH ME)THIS IS AMERICA WRIGHT?WE ALL HAVE THE WRIGHT TO VOICE OUR IDEAS!GO CRY SOMEWHERE ELSE.
> *


 well if its going to be that much drama then just keep your ass out of this topic. k :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11088804
> *I SAID THE PRICE WAS TO HIGH FOR ME,NO DISRESPECT TO PITBULL ON MY END.NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE TILL THEY START FLAPPIN THERE GUMS!GET THAT SHIT OUT OF HERE(DONT START WITH ME)THIS IS AMERICA WRIGHT?WE ALL HAVE THE WRIGHT TO VOICE OUR IDEAS!GO CRY SOMEWHERE ELSE.
> *


you made the first smart ass remark about the price, so man up and know when you flapped first.


----------



## low350




----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Jul 14 2008, 04:18 PM~11085706-->
> 
> 
> 
> you deserve it though little Timmy.   being honor roll and all last year.  i am working late at MCdonalds tonight, stop by. i may slide you a free drink
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Jul 14 2008, 04:20 PM~11085717
> *way back when
> Yo momma so ugly when she joined an ugly contest, they said, "Sorry, No Professionals."
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she looks out the window and got arrested for mooning.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly just after she was born, her mother said, "What a treasure!" and her father said, "Yes, let's go bury it."
> 
> Yo momma so ugly they didn't give her a costume when she tried out for Star Wars.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she gets 364 extra days to dress up for Halloween.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly her mom had to be drunk to breast feed her.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she made an onion cry.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she is very successful at her job:  Being a scarecrow.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly I heard that your dad first met her at the pound.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly they push her face into dough to make gorilla cookies.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly they filmed, "Gorillas in the Mist," in her shower.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly when she walks into a bank, they turn off the surveillence cameras.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly her mom had to tie a steak around her neck to get the dogs to play with her.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly when she walks down the street in September, people say ,"Damn, is it Halloween already?"
> 
> Yo momma so ugly the government moved Halloween to her birthday.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that if ugly were bricks she'd have her own projects.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly they pay her to put her clothes on in strip joints.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly when they took her to the beautician it took 12 hours...for a quote!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she tried to take a bath the water jumped out!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she looks out the window and gets arrested!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly even Rice Krispies won't talk to her!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly for Halloween she trick or treats on the phone!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly the psychiatrist makes her lie facedown.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she turned Medusa to stone!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that when she cries the tears run down the back of her head because they're afraid of her face!!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that her face will make a freight train take a dirt road!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly the NHL banned her for life.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly, she walked into taco bell and they all ran for the border!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly people go ask her for Halloween.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that when she sits in the sand on the beach, cats try to bury her.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she scares the roaches away.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that your father takes her to work with him so that he doesn't have to kiss her goodbye
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 14 2008, 06:03 PM~11086573
> *Can you make me a McGriddle eventhough it isn't breakfast time?  I am there if so.   :cheesy:
> *


"Tim Mcgiddle my nizzle" :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 14 2008, 11:06 PM~11089337
> *you made the first smart ass remark about the price, so man up and know when you flapped first.
> *


x2


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Jul 14 2008, 09:12 AM~11083368-->
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know it's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by classic [email protected] 14 2008, 05:20 PM~11087085
> *  its against company policy.  you know i am trying to make manager.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 05:23 PM~11087103
> *You know how it goes... you gotta work your way up to fry station team leader first!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaptownSwangin_@Jul 14 2008, 05:48 PM~11087271
> *Even though dude was spewing shit, Brent was cool about it and even asked him bout his dogs.
> 
> I guess theres one in every bunch....
> *


Man ole dude does have some pretty pits. Thats for damn sure! The only thing I have to say but this is also coming from a biased oppinon is his shit does good. I have seen people run his stuff for example this one guy here in louisville who has a two pump pitbull set up in a caddy with 4 batts, thats right 4 batts, move quicker then this guy who had a 2 pump cce setup with it back doored and with 6 batts??? Now to me thats a better pump just by going by performance, not even getting into the rest of the stuff I can go into for details between his stuff and other companies.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 15 2008, 01:53 PM~11094619
> * I can go into for details between his stuff and other companies.
> *


Tell me about the wishbones then!!! :tongue:


----------



## timdog57

Whats a wishbone? Is that what your new antenna looks like? :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 15 2008, 05:20 PM~11096161
> *Whats a wishbone?  Is that what your new antenna looks like?  :dunno:
> *


More like a boomerrang i think. :rant:


----------



## JasonJ

Ask Brent about the patented "Pitbull fold up side trim" for Impalas he invented when the shop was in Clarksville!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2008, 06:38 PM~11087705
> *Pitbull.....Best setup in Southern showdown this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at the shows and on the streets thats what "I"m talking about. lookin good fellas.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11096132
> *Tell me about the wishbones then!!!  :tongue:
> *


he does wishbones!!!!!!!!!!! No shit I didn't know that! :biggrin:


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 15 2008, 12:53 PM~11094619
> *you know it's true
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Man ole dude does have some pretty pits. Thats for damn sure! The only thing I have to say but this is also coming from a biased oppinon is his shit does good. I have seen people run his stuff for example this one guy here in louisville who has a two pump pitbull set up in a caddy with 4 batts, thats right 4 batts, move quicker then this guy who had a 2 pump cce setup with it back doored and with 6 batts??? Now to me thats a better pump just by going by performance, not even getting into the rest of the stuff I can go into for details between his stuff and other companies.
> *


 :thumbsup:,SORRY TO EVERYBODY WHO TOOK MY RESPONSE OFFENSIVE!  I WILL STILL PLAY THE POWERBALL ERR-WEEK AND MAYBE WHEN I TURN 90,I WILL WINN.THEN IT WILL BE PITBULL.JUST GET STARTED ON A SET-UP FOR MY WHEEL CHAIR! :biggrin:


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 14 2008, 02:20 PM~11085717
> *way back when
> Yo momma so ugly when she joined an ugly contest, they said, "Sorry, No Professionals."
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she looks out the window and got arrested for mooning.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly just after she was born, her mother said, "What a treasure!" and her father said, "Yes, let's go bury it."
> 
> Yo momma so ugly they didn't give her a costume when she tried out for Star Wars.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she gets 364 extra days to dress up for Halloween.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly her mom had to be drunk to breast feed her.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she made an onion cry.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she is very successful at her job:  Being a scarecrow.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly I heard that your dad first met her at the pound.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly they push her face into dough to make gorilla cookies.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly they filmed, "Gorillas in the Mist," in her shower.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly when she walks into a bank, they turn off the surveillence cameras.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly her mom had to tie a steak around her neck to get the dogs to play with her.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly when she walks down the street in September, people say ,"Damn, is it Halloween already?"
> 
> Yo momma so ugly the government moved Halloween to her birthday.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that if ugly were bricks she'd have her own projects.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly they pay her to put her clothes on in strip joints.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly when they took her to the beautician it took 12 hours...for a quote!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she tried to take a bath the water jumped out!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she looks out the window and gets arrested!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly even Rice Krispies won't talk to her!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly for Halloween she trick or treats on the phone!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly the psychiatrist makes her lie facedown.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she turned Medusa to stone!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that when she cries the tears run down the back of her head because they're afraid of her face!!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that her face will make a freight train take a dirt road!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly the NHL banned her for life.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly, she walked into taco bell and they all ran for the border!
> 
> Yo momma so ugly people go ask her for Halloween.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that when she sits in the sand on the beach, cats try to bury her.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she scares the roaches away.
> 
> Yo momma so ugly that your father takes her to work with him so that he doesn't have to kiss her goodbye
> *


IF YOU FIND THAT BITCH,YA LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 16 2008, 08:48 AM~11101431
> *:thumbsup:,SORRY TO EVERYBODY WHO TOOK MY RESPONSE OFFENSIVE!  I WILL STILL PLAY THE POWERBALL ERR-WEEK AND MAYBE WHEN I TURN 90,I WILL WINN.THEN IT WILL BE PITBULL.JUST GET STARTED ON A SET-UP FOR MY WHEEL CHAIR! :biggrin:
> *


its all good, just look before you leap next time   :biggrin: , i see your profile says your fixin to join the stl boys up there :0


----------



## louisville chevy

hey brent, you heard ne thing about that carpet yet??? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Pitbull simply the best


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 10 2008, 06:26 PM~11057991
> *for thoes who seen the blue pitbull frame this is the body, and motor going on it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you want me to come over and tape off your ceiling lol :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2008, 08:38 PM~11087705
> *Pitbull.....Best setup in Southern showdown this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

Pitbull's in the trunk X3


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 19 2008, 05:50 PM~11126782
> *Pitbull's in the trunk X3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ON THE HUNT :yes:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 19 2008, 10:50 AM~11126782
> *Pitbull's in the trunk X3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a bad ass pic I hope to do some riding next summer for sure :angry:


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 19 2008, 07:32 PM~11128558
> *ON THE HUNT :yes:
> *



For what a tank? :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2008, 10:09 AM~11138955
> *For what a tank?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2008, 10:09 AM~11138955
> *For what a tank?  :biggrin:
> *


a brown monte! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 21 2008, 03:20 PM~11140047
> *a brown monte! :biggrin:
> *



He knows where its at. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

prohopper = junk!. The budget kit I bought last year was just to get my shit lifted to make it to Vegas. That crap is a trunk full of spare parts IMO


----------



## OVERTIME

Drove through a total of nine states when we went to go pick up a pitbull frame for my homies 65 and i got to check out the progress on my car that josh is working on. we even stopped and had a car club meeting in colorado on sunday. Almost 3000 miles it was cool just hanging out with Brent and Josh talking about cars we are finally home now


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 04:44 PM~11141728
> *Drove through a total of nine states when we went to go pick up a pitbull frame for my homies 65 and i got to check out the progress on my car that josh is working on. we even stopped and had a car club meeting in colorado on sunday. Almost 3000 miles it was cool just hanging out with Brent and Josh talking about cars we are finally home now
> *


Damn! Muhfuggin road warriors and shit.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 03:44 PM~11141728
> *Drove through a total of nine states when we went to go pick up a pitbull frame for my homies 65 and i got to check out the progress on my car that josh is working on. we even stopped and had a car club meeting in colorado on sunday. Almost 3000 miles it was cool just hanging out with Brent and Josh talking about cars we are finally home now
> *


how'd you like that frame? I think it was bad ass


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 19 2008, 08:50 AM~11126782
> *Pitbull's in the trunk X3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 06:44 PM~11141728
> *Drove through a total of nine states when we went to go pick up a pitbull frame for my homies 65 and i got to check out the progress on my car that josh is working on. we even stopped and had a car club meeting in colorado on sunday. Almost 3000 miles it was cool just hanging out with Brent and Josh talking about cars we are finally home now
> *


Post those pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 21 2008, 07:22 PM~11142031
> *how'd you like that frame? I think it was bad ass
> *


X2


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 04:44 PM~11141728
> *Drove through a total of nine states when we went to go pick up a pitbull frame for my homies 65 and i got to check out the progress on my car that josh is working on. we even stopped and had a car club meeting in colorado on sunday. Almost 3000 miles it was cool just hanging out with Brent and Josh talking about cars we are finally home now
> *


  dam homie putting in some miles


----------



## Dolle

Brent how much you want for the two 63's you got? pm me a price I got someone that may be interested


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 22 2008, 10:06 AM~11146873
> *Brent how much you want for the two 63's you got?  pm me a price I got someone that may be interested
> *



yeah and how much you want for that carpet out of that one??? :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jul 22 2008, 07:43 AM~11147055
> *yeah and how much you want for that carpet out of that one??? :biggrin:
> *


is that you Mike???


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 03:44 PM~11141728
> *Drove through a total of nine states when we went to go pick up a pitbull frame for my homies 65 and i got to check out the progress on my car that josh is working on. we even stopped and had a car club meeting in colorado on sunday. Almost 3000 miles it was cool just hanging out with Brent and Josh talking about cars we are finally home now
> *


it was good seeing you and hanging out bro! glade you made it back ok


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 22 2008, 07:06 AM~11146873
> *Brent how much you want for the two 63's you got?  pm me a price I got someone that may be interested
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 22 2008, 12:27 PM~11147759
> *is that you Mike???
> *



why yes,.... yes it is lol, 
hey did u get my message the other day??


----------



## louisville chevy

*hey brent, check this out pilgrim!!!!!* :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfUSIerJ-8c


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy+Jul 23 2008, 08:01 AM~11157390-->
> 
> 
> 
> why yes,.... yes it is lol,
> hey did u get my message the other day??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea I got it but I havent had the chance to call you back yet man, sorry. :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-louisville chevy_@Jul 23 2008, 08:04 AM~11157416
> *hey brent, check this out pilgrim!!!!!  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfUSIerJ-8c
> *


thats Doe rapping!


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 23 2008, 12:05 PM~11157864
> *yea I got it but I havent had the chance to call you back yet man, sorry. :biggrin:
> 
> thats Doe rapping!
> *



its all good i just wanted to remind you about the website, some great deals on there  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

AIR LOCKUPS FOR THREE WHEEL AIR RIDE ONLY BY RS HYDRAULICS .


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 23 2008, 02:53 PM~11160421
> *AIR LOCKUPS FOR THREE WHEEL AIR RIDE ONLY BY RS HYDRAULICS .
> *




_*O - RLY*_


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 19 2008, 06:32 PM~11128558
> *ON THE HUNT :yes:
> *


Brent what your email address?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Jul 23 2008, 10:09 PM~11164231
> *Brent what your email address?
> *


[email protected]myhouse.com


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2008, 05:46 AM~11166268
> *[email protected]myhouse.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2008, 05:46 AM~11166268
> *[email protected]myhouse.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats great!


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2008, 07:46 AM~11166268
> *[email protected]myhouse.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME

By the way Jason that is a nice car you have it had me wishing my 64 was done like yours already.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 24 2008, 08:27 AM~11166615
> *By the way Jason that is a nice car you have it had me wishing my 64 was done like yours already.
> *


Thanks man, youre building a 4? Mine is not quite done yet, but im right on that "bubble" you know.... about to get over that hump to be able to actually enjoy the car.... but i keep adding stuff to the "to do" list. :biggrin: Brent adds some stuff to the list here and there by ripping parts off my car to beat his child with. I have a build up topic link in my sig if you want to check it out for motivation.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2008, 07:46 AM~11166268
> *[email protected]myhouse.com
> *




hahahahahaahh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bboy_yox

Got any elco frames around? 1986.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2008, 07:35 AM~11166640
> *Thanks man, youre building a 4? Mine is not quite done yet, but im right on that "bubble" you know.... about to get over that hump to be able to actually enjoy the car.... but i keep adding stuff to the "to do" list.  :biggrin: Brent adds some stuff to the list here and there by ripping parts off my car to beat his child with.  I have a build up topic link in my sig if you want to check it out for motivation.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man them antennas are good to beat people with....LOL He uses that when his workers are slowing down like it's a damn wip......"Get to fucking work! Don't make me get the hose!"


----------



## Boxman513

MUSIC TO RIDE TO VOL.2.......................RELEASE AT THE PICNIC!!! I HAVE PLENTY!! $10ea... ALSO HAVE VOL.1 $5ea.......


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent what's up... just a shout out to everyone... back in the states for some R & R, and putting some miles on these new 22" dayton rims that I had made for my 07 Silverado......


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## dlinehustler

Im rolln wit da "I" uffin: uffin:


----------



## JasonJ

Brent, i know you asked about them a couple of times.... i guess im gonna let em go if you know anybody...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422059


----------



## yetti

:biggrin: Brent adds some stuff to the list here and there by ripping parts off my car to beat his child with. 
Brent wanted me to let you know he took care of the antanna. :biggrin: 








Just messing with you Jason. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Cool.... Brent doesnt need those paper towels anyway....... he hasnt gotten his hands dirty on my car. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 28 2008, 05:06 AM~11194808
> *Cool.... Brent doesnt need those paper towels anyway....... he hasnt gotten his hands dirty on my car.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


yes he has Jason.....













when he leans against it all that dust comes off of it onto him


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 28 2008, 08:38 AM~11194872
> *yes he has Jason.....
> when he leans against it all that dust comes off of it onto him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 28 2008, 06:38 AM~11194872
> *yes he has Jason.....
> when he leans against it all that dust comes off of it onto him
> *


WASH IT FOR ME!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 28 2008, 05:51 AM~11193012
> *:biggrin: Brent adds some stuff to the list here and there by ripping parts off my car to beat his child with.
> Brent wanted me to let you know he took care of the antanna. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just messing with you Jason. :biggrin:
> *


MAN JAMIE , I WAS GONNA SUPRISE HIM WITH THAT PAPER TOWEL OPTION , he didnt know anything about that .....



hey jason can i get some gas money for our 64 , chip in homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 27 2008, 05:25 PM~11188953
> *Im rolln wit da "I"  uffin:  uffin:
> *


that vol II , is better than the first , rollin wid the I :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 28 2008, 04:54 PM~11199709
> *MAN JAMIE , I WAS GONNA SUPRISE HIM WITH THAT PAPER TOWEL OPTION ,  he didnt know anything about that .....
> hey jason can i get some gas money for our 64 , chip in homie ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats right it's his week to pay for gas


----------



## JasonJ

Maybe you can switch that out with some toilet paper.... all this shit talkin! 
:angry:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 29 2008, 02:13 AM~11199913
> *Maybe you can switch that out with some toilet paper.... all this shit talkin!
> :angry:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

caddy / caprice

g-body / s/10

58 - 64 impala arms all in stock ready to go

often imatated , but never duplicated........ we're the ones they copy, and they know who they are ! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup brent


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 28 2008, 05:13 PM~11199913
> *Maybe you can switch that out with some toilet paper.... all this shit talkin!
> :angry:
> *


I'll put a roll of charmin on there for ya


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 29 2008, 03:30 PM~11208052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN!!! look at my old car!!! :tears:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 29 2008, 02:33 PM~11208076
> *DAMN!!!  look at my old car!!! :tears:
> *


it will be better...ohhh yes it will be better


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 29 2008, 02:33 PM~11208076
> *DAMN!!!  look at my old car!!! :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 29 2008, 04:33 PM~11208076
> *DAMN!!!  look at my old car!!! :tears:
> *



Holy Shit.....It is :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 29 2008, 05:25 PM~11208494
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Tuck your shirt in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





:cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 29 2008, 05:33 PM~11208076
> *DAMN!!!  look at my old car!!! :tears:
> *


dont you mean "today was a bad day" ? :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 29 2008, 05:57 PM~11209421
> *Tuck your shirt in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: DAMN GANGSTER!!!!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 29 2008, 06:02 PM~11209462
> *dont you mean "today was a bad day" ?  :biggrin:
> *



Fortunately for the car, it looks like better days are soon to come! :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 29 2008, 02:33 PM~11208076
> *DAMN!!!  look at my old car!!! :tears:
> *


yea its a clean ass ride hes doin it right so it will be better than ever but it did suck when the axle broke on us when we were rollin through the town he lives in. it was probably from all that extra weight on the passenger side. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Somebody pull up to this so he has to finish it. :biggrin: 








Oh yeah he will bust you ass later though. :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

That wagon is bad ass, love the paint and stance.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 29 2008, 08:44 PM~11210706
> *That wagon is bad ass, love the paint and stance.
> *


Got to see it in person. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 29 2008, 07:37 PM~11210660
> *Somebody pull up to this so he has to finish it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah he will bust you ass later though. :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Pitbull topic is crackin tonight...

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: JasonJ, impalamack, Pinky Bitches, BigBlue64, CP

Now if i could just get my bumper crackin.








Sorry , couldnt resist.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 29 2008, 08:51 PM~11210780
> *Pitbull topic is crackin tonight...
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: JasonJ, impalamack, Pinky Bitches, BigBlue64, CP
> 
> Now if i could just get my bumper crackin.
> Sorry , couldnt resist.
> *


Nobody has your core-support option, I mean nobody. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 29 2008, 08:52 PM~11210799
> *Nobody has your core-support option, I mean nobody. :biggrin:
> *


Yep, very rare.... I think my car and "Christine" are the only ones??? hno:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 29 2008, 08:55 PM~11210836
> *Yep, very rare.... I think my car and "Christine" are the only ones???  hno:
> *


Christine can't even do that. Never seen that before. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 29 2008, 08:57 PM~11210863
> *Christine can't even do that.  Never seen that before. :biggrin:
> *


Well dont tell anybody, its my ace up my sleeve..... someone talks shit about the car, i just show em that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

:biggrin: 








Loved the valve covers and air cleaner.


----------



## JasonJ

Thx man... and thx for the pic... i almost forgot what it looks like. Damn im rough on Brent tonight, lol. He knows its all good, no rush since i missed Tulsa. Dont mind waiting for the good stuff... i just hope i dont spend his money in the mean time! :happysad:


----------



## TYTE9D

sup Brent? put my pit in today, gonna see how she bites tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 30 2008, 04:37 AM~11210660
> *Somebody pull up to this so he has to finish it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah he will bust you ass later though. :cheesy:
> *


is for sale 14,500 will buy it ,,, going on ebay soon , i've got something else to finish :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 30 2008, 07:23 AM~11213412
> *is for sale 14,500 will buy it ,,, going on ebay soon , i've got something else to finish :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 30 2008, 06:23 AM~11213412
> *is for sale 14,500 will buy it ,,, going on ebay soon , i've got something else to finish :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 30 2008, 07:23 AM~11213412
> *is for sale 14,500 will buy it ,,, going on ebay soon , i've got something else to finish :biggrin:
> *



Finish this one before you sell it. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 30 2008, 05:23 AM~11213412
> *is for sale 14,500 will buy it ,,, going on ebay soon , i've got something else to finish :biggrin:
> *


NOW WE"RE TALKIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 29 2008, 08:12 PM~11211029-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thx man... and thx for the pic... i almost forgot what it looks like. [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man Jason one of these days Imma go oever there and put your front liscense plate on right. That shit has been bothering me since I first saw your car
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jul 30 2008, 05:31 AM~11213533
> *NOW WE"RE TALKIN!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 30 2008, 07:51 AM~11213796
> *man Jason one of these days Imma go oever there and put your front liscense plate on right. That shit has been bothering me since I first saw your car
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yea.... i got the Felix plates on a trip to LA a few years ago, put it on the car kinda like a way to show respect to where the shit all started... then someone on here had to make a comment about "well only people from LA are allowed to have a Felix plate on their car"... so i had to turn it upside down for em.... and never got around to taking it off. 

The next license plate that goes on there will be black & gold.


----------



## LatinaGina

:angry: Es Soy estupido........that is like somebody saying you can only own lowriders in LA


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 30 2008, 06:59 AM~11213824
> *Yea.... i got the Felix plates on a trip to LA a few years ago, put it on the car kinda like a way to show respect to where the shit all started... then someone on here had to make a comment about "well only people from LA are allowed to have a Felix plate on their car"... so i had to turn it upside down for em.... and never got around to taking it off.
> 
> The next license plate that goes on there will be black & gold.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Jul 29 2008, 04:57 PM~11209421-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tuck your shirt in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Jul 29 2008, 05:02 PM~11209462
> *dont you mean "today was a bad day" ?  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 29 2008, 06:33 PM~11210264
> *:roflmao: DAMN GANGSTER!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 30 2008, 06:59 AM~11213824
> *Yea.... i got the Felix plates on a trip to LA a few years ago, put it on the car kinda like a way to show respect to where the shit all started... then someone on here had to make a comment about "well only people from LA are allowed to have a Felix plate on their car"... so i had to turn it upside down for em.... and never got around to taking it off.
> 
> The next license plate that goes on there will be black & gold.
> *


man jason I didn't know you cared sooo much what people thougth about on here. thats sooooo touching. hey I still have my old black and gold liscenes plate. it's hanging up in one of my rooms, but I was told we can't use that old style plate no more., well club members can't use the plate I have.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

to the top for the homie you do some clean ass work man, keep it up big dog!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

another nice street car.......


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

WAT UP BUDDY? :wave: Why you sellin that wagon so cheap? I wish I had the cash, Id buy that thang and SWANG THE HELL OUT OF IT and drive it to the shop everyday!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 09:13 PM~11220264
> *WAT UP BUDDY? :wave: Why you sellin that wagon so cheap?  I wish I had the cash, Id buy that thang and SWANG THE HELL OUT OF IT  and drive it to the grocery store and to pick up the kids everyday!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## streetrider

$$$ for a 84 Regal chrome front uppers,lowers,re-inforced and chromed rearend?


----------



## Guest

pm for price on piston pump


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wave:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 31 2008, 01:11 PM~11225913
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 11:13 PM~11220264
> *WAT UP BUDDY? :wave: Why you sellin that wagon so cheap?  I wish I had the cash, Id buy that thang and SWANG THE HELL OUT OF IT  and drive it to the shop everyday!!!!!
> *



Pull up on Brent in his own shit. :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

HYDRAULICS</span>


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 31 2008, 09:55 PM~11225785
> * $$$ for a 84 Regal  chrome front uppers,lowers,re-inforced and chromed rearend?
> *


we dont keep them in chrome but i can send them to a chromer i use for you , you can deal with him direct ...

all four , 550 with cores , plus shipping of course , they will be extended ,,reinforced , the uppers will be molded as well ,, and we have them here in stock ready to ship ..


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Pitbull


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

MARK ROSE needs to holla at me with a new CD


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 31 2008, 08:09 PM~11229212
> *we dont keep them in chrome but i can send them to a chromer i use for you , you can deal with him direct ...
> 
> all four , 550 with cores , plus shipping of course , they will be extended ,,reinforced , the uppers will be molded as well ,, and we have them here in stock ready to ship ..
> *



HOW MUCH FOR THE COMPLETE TURN AROUND
TO THE DOOR, CHROME ,SHIPPIN, AND ALL


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much for some impala lowers


----------



## streetrider

:0 ...OKAY....But, ya didnt say anything about da rear end.....PM me or send me a # whare i can get at ya.... 


> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 31 2008, 10:09 PM~11229212
> *we dont keep them in chrome but i can send them to a chromer i use for you , you can deal with him direct ...
> 
> all four , 550 with cores , plus shipping of course , they will be extended ,,reinforced , the uppers will be molded as well ,, and we have them here in stock ready to ship ..
> *


----------



## ghettoblaster

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Aug 4 2008, 02:04 PM~11255862
> *:0 ...OKAY....But, ya didnt say anything about da rear end.....PM me or send me a # whare i can get at ya....
> *


His number is at the bottom of each post that he does. His number is:
(502)367-1956


----------



## streetrider

Thanks Homie.....I know he is busy all the time.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 1 2008, 07:25 AM~11232449
> *  Pitbull
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 08:13 PM~11220264
> *WAT UP BUDDY? :wave: Why you sellin that wagon so cheap?  I wish I had the cash, Id buy that thang and SWANG THE HELL OUT OF IT  and drive it to the shop everyday!!!!!
> *


At least you would have something that works. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 The orange frog is rustin' away. :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86

hey brent you missed a great weekend! you down for this weekend? :yes: :yes:


----------



## juiced86

ttt


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 4 2008, 04:01 PM~11256874
> *At least you would have something that works. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 The orange frog is rustin' away. :biggrin:
> *


At least I have somthing :0 :0 :0 And the orange frog will soon be leeping again along with the new one, when the time is right :biggrin:


----------



## bboy_yox

How much for a wrapped frame for my 86 elco? 3/16? been trying to get a hold of you , I just get the message machine. thanx. I believe those are a bit different than the average G body. 
Thanks


----------



## bboy_yox

Cool, good lookin out man, thanks. My feelings were about to be hurt.  ....just playing. I just want to budget and explore my options. I love 3 wheeling and want to hop a little, but dont want to ruin my car. i done buckled a quarter in my itme and its not fun. Clena Elcos are hard to find round here too.  

alex


----------



## low350




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

HEARD YOU MIGHT MAKE IT HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE 




















> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *for all their help on helping put on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


----------



## big pimpin

Pitbull is the man!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

did one of my posts get deleted?


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 8 2008, 10:59 AM~11293211
> *did one of my posts get deleted?
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah!........I did it!!! :wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 8 2008, 12:59 PM~11293211
> *did one of my posts get deleted?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sure did :0 Must have been the "girlband"


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 8 2008, 09:42 AM~11292259
> *Pitbull is the man!!!!
> *


the he-man :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Check out these little *jewels*....


----------



## PITBULL

wow , i just answered a shit load of pms lol .. was on vacation all last week , ill be returning all the calls on my answering machine monday afternoon .

good lookin out j ..... thanks bro


----------



## ~~RED~~

some pics from this weekend.......


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## timdog57

* 22's SON*

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

it was good hangin out with brent and all of louisville this weekend , we will be down again soon :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

I heard Brent has his own song writer? :dunno:


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 10 2008, 07:08 PM~11309181
> *wow , i just answered a shit load of pms lol .. was on vacation all last week , ill be returning all the calls on my answering machine monday afternoon .
> 
> good lookin out j .....  thanks bro
> *



No Wonder!!!! You need to have an on staff personel to handle your work while you're vacationing!!! You have the dogs hungry and you can't feed them while your on vacation :biggrin: I'm trying to order me a #9 marzochi pumphead. PM me the total shipped to Hampton,Ga.30228


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2008, 07:47 PM~11269681
> *At least I have somthing :0  :0  :0 And the orange frog will soon be leeping again along with the new one, when the time is right :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Bring it! The time is right.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2008, 07:47 PM~11269681
> *At least I have somthing :0  :0  :0 And the orange frog will soon be leeping again along with the new one, when the time is right :biggrin:
> *


Wait a minute, I over looked that one. "At least I have something". Lets call Victor. :biggrin: Anyway, I still think it would be fun and I don't mind a free meal. You better bring your wallet. :biggrin: You do remember the bet right?


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~

bump


----------



## Big Doe

Happy Birthday :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 12 2008, 02:52 PM~11324873
> *Happy Birthday  :biggrin:
> *



OLD FUCKER! :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

what aint he like 45 now :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 12 2008, 03:16 PM~11325038
> *what aint he like 45 now :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juiced86

happy b-day :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 12 2008, 12:52 PM~11324873
> *Happy Birthday  :biggrin:
> *


(Brent)
Im Not Old You Know What Im Saying.............................. :biggrin: 

Happy B-day..................................


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 12 2008, 11:52 AM~11324873
> *Happy Birthday  :biggrin:
> *


 x2


----------



## chevyman

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 31 2008, 07:09 PM~11229212
> *we dont keep them in chrome but i can send them to a chromer i use for you , you can deal with him direct ...
> 
> all four , 550 with cores , plus shipping of course , they will be extended ,,reinforced , the uppers will be molded as well ,, and we have them here in stock ready to ship ..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 11 2008, 12:33 PM~11313841
> *I heard Brent has his own song writer?  :dunno:
> *


bwhahahahah lol hahahahahahah


----------



## Gorilla Bob

so ......... wud you get for your b day **** er homie


----------



## timdog57

Its a dark brown D!!


----------



## Dolle

happy birthday a day late


----------



## PITBULL

thanks fellas ,,,,,,,,,,,, 38 years young :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> some pics from this weekend.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are dope , thanks RED


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent and a ig hello out to ll the others here in Pitbull heaven.... need a quoat from you brent on a double diamond D Z rack for a 2001 S10.... sold the buick (but not the pumps....) and have a S10 that I am going to do up when I get back from Iraq..... also nee a price on another pump (w/ #7) and cylinders for the suspension too...... oh and happy B-day..... 

don't worry when you are over 40... B-days don't count anymore....


----------



## low350




----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## Big Doe

I dont know what you asked for for your Bday, but whatever it is Elmer sure looks jealous :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

:0 :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 14 2008, 09:32 AM~11341334
> *I dont know what you asked for for your Bday, but whatever it is Elmer sure looks jealous  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bbbaaawwawhahahahahhahhahaha!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 14 2008, 09:32 AM~11341334
> *I dont know what you asked for for your Bday, but whatever it is Elmer sure looks jealous  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

happy late b- day bro


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 14 2008, 04:32 PM~11341334
> *I dont know what you asked for for your Bday, but whatever it is Elmer sure looks jealous  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bob got me GAINT brown switch extension , and its really sticky , so you dont lose your grip i guess .... lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2008, 09:33 AM~11350281
> *Bob got me  GAINT brown switch extension , and its really sticky , so you dont lose your grip i guess .... lol
> *


Well i guess your ready to put it to use since you got the wagon together now :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2008, 09:33 AM~11350281
> *Bob got me  GAINT brown switch extension , and its really sticky , so you dont lose your grip i guess .... lol
> *



Will it work as a solenoid or even better a Super Duty Candle..? 




:biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

:biggrin: thanks alot brent insane job you did when imma a big dogg i know where im gonna to get my wrap check out the before and after :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424829


----------



## Dolle

thanks for the cd today Brent It's even better than the first one


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 15 2008, 06:18 PM~11354578
> *thanks for the cd today Brent It's even better than the first  one
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 14 2008, 07:13 AM~11341216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Staight up mobin on fools 
:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

http://adobe.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=130a...&localeid=en_US

here ya go just copy and paste to the net


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 18 2008, 09:48 PM~11376416
> *http://adobe.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=130a...&localeid=en_US
> 
> here ya go just copy and paste to the net
> *


nice slide show bobby


----------



## ~~RED~~

I cant see anything?


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 19 2008, 03:57 PM~11383245
> *I cant see anything?
> *


all i saw was i pic of brents car


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Aug 19 2008, 01:00 PM~11383277
> *all i saw was i pic of brents car
> *


me too


----------



## big pimpin

I need more parts!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 19 2008, 01:11 PM~11383394
> *I need more parts!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


hurry up and buy!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 15 2008, 07:51 PM~11351821
> *:biggrin:  thanks alot brent insane job you did when imma a big dogg i know where im gonna to get my wrap check out the before and after  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424829
> *


yeah ,,, those arms sure came out nice for some rusty junkyard arms ! lol ...

thanks for having us do them , im glad you like .....


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11383734
> *yeah ,,, those arms sure came out nice for some rusty junkyard arms  ! lol ...
> 
> thanks for having us do them , im glad you like .....
> *


they sure are pretty.


----------



## -CAROL CITY-




----------



## JasonJ

Look for it on Thursday Brent. uffin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 19 2008, 04:04 PM~11385116
> *Look for it on Thursday Brent.  uffin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## PITBULL

thats right shawn , we got some area 51 shit going down , jasons sending 2 alien carcusses ,,, sssshhhhhhhh dont tell anyone :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 18 2008, 11:07 PM~11377276
> *nice slide show bobby
> *


blow me jonathan :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 19 2008, 04:28 PM~11385382
> *thats right shawn , we got some area 51 shit going down , jasons sending 2 alien carcusses ,,, sssshhhhhhhh dont tell anyone :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: are they SPLIT BELLY so we can see the intestines?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 19 2008, 07:56 PM~11385703
> *blow me jonathan  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11383734
> *yeah ,,, those arms sure came out nice for some rusty junkyard arms  ! lol ...
> 
> thanks for having us do them , im glad you like .....
> *


and i think showing the welds on the chrome actually looked really nice :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 19 2008, 07:56 PM~11385709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: are they SPLIT BELLY so we can see the intestines?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louisville chevy

click on pic. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

yes it can......


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Aug 20 2008, 02:35 PM~11395098
> *
> 
> click on pic. :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: .......yep


----------



## JasonJ

Mine cant!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 21 2008, 08:15 AM~11400722
> *Mine cant!!!
> *


Shiittttttt!! With the amount of fat guys in Louisville anything is possible. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 20 2008, 10:43 PM~11394676
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


like that avatar mike


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 21 2008, 08:22 AM~11400731
> *Shiittttttt!!  With the amount of fat guys in Louisville anything is possible.  :biggrin:
> *



go to hell tim.....lol....


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 21 2008, 08:02 AM~11400702
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: .......yep
> *


we just have to get someone in the right spot at the right time with a camera and capture it......i had plenty of time to get a shot on saturday but had nothing but the camera phone and i would have probably done a better job trying to draw it on paper myself......lol.....but if we were payin attention to that someone may have ran over that pretty fender skirt that landed in the middle of dixie highway......did you ever find your remote?


----------



## ~~RED~~

nope, i dont know if its in the car or what. Im to buisy trying to find a better starter. I think all that will be fixed today.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 21 2008, 11:03 AM~11401257
> *nope, i dont know if its in the car or what. Im to buisy trying to find a better starter. I think all that will be fixed today.
> *


you better hurry :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 21 2008, 11:31 AM~11401430
> *you better hurry  :biggrin:
> *


yeah the weekend of fun is about to begin :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 21 2008, 10:03 AM~11401257
> *nope, i dont know if its in the car or what. Im to buisy trying to find a better starter. I think all that will be fixed today.
> *


have you thought about a high torque mini starter thats what I got on mine and it works great


----------



## Sixty34me

TTT


----------



## louisville chevy

damn!!! wheres everybody at?? no1's ever on when im at work lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup mike


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Aug 22 2008, 01:27 PM~11412857
> *damn!!! wheres everybody at?? no1's ever on when im at work lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bitch i'm always on, just learking around, you may never know when I'll pop up


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 22 2008, 04:32 PM~11412903
> *sup mike
> *


 :wave:


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Aug 22 2008, 04:27 PM~11412857
> *damn!!! wheres everybody at?? no1's ever on when im at work lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


learn how to pick up the phone :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Aug 22 2008, 02:22 PM~11413323
> *:wave:
> *


man I forgot to say, I saw your car the other weekend on Lower Hunters by me.


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 20 2008, 07:11 AM~11391516
> *and i think showing the welds on the chrome actually looked really nice :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

i was quoted 1000.00 to get the car from me too you can you do any better or if you know a guy with a dolly be happy to pay you or him to come get it :yes:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 23 2008, 01:06 PM~11419544
> *i was quoted 1000.00 to get the car from me too you can you do any better or if you know a guy with  a dolly be happy to pay you or him to come get it  :yes:
> *


from what i seen they charge around 1g to move a car any were from coast to coast


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 21 2008, 06:49 PM~11405542
> *have you thought about a high torque mini starter thats what I got on mine and it works great
> *


what brand are you running dolle. i am getting ready to buy one, i like the looks of the smaller starters. and is yours chrome?


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Aug 22 2008, 05:28 PM~11413374
> *learn how to pick up the phone :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: why does everyone always say that to me??


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11415013
> *man I forgot to say, I saw your car the other weekend on Lower Hunters by me.
> *


yeah it was probly my buddy's wedding, he wanted me to bring it so we could have it in some of the pictures


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 23 2008, 01:06 PM~11419544
> *i was quoted 1000.00 to get the car from me too you can you do any better or if you know a guy with  a dolly be happy to pay you or him to come get it  :yes:
> *


cant you drive it up there


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 23 2008, 10:06 PM~11419544
> *i was quoted 1000.00 to get the car from me too you can you do any better or if you know a guy with  a dolly be happy to pay you or him to come get it  :yes:
> *


man , im not sure , like they said , from coast to coast about a 1000 , but that was about a year or so ago , gas prices are crazy ,,, do a lil research , im sure you could get it done for about 800 or so , maybe less ....


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 22 2008, 04:32 PM~11412903
> *sup mike
> *



hey bob i saw ur car over by me not too long ago, parked off newberg rd.


----------



## Bigthangs




----------



## timdog57

:uh: Now that is the shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 23 2008, 03:45 PM~11419746
> *what brand are you running dolle. i am getting ready to buy one, i like the looks of the smaller starters. and is yours chrome?
> *


I got the jegs chrome one I think it was like $150or $160 something like that. And I agree the smaller starter looks way better under there


----------



## Boxman513

:wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT


----------



## louisville chevy

*page 300*


----------



## royalts-car-club

my dog brent fukin famous :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 27 2008, 07:16 AM~11448486
> *TTT
> *


we wanna see , :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

:biggrin: 



















picking it up Saturday....


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11466632
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picking it up Saturday....
> *


shit is official homie im sending mine to brent for a frame and rear end and paint might come out stuntin like you :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

WHATS A FRAME WRAP RUN X FRAME


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11466632
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picking it up Saturday....
> *


wow thas snice


----------



## Gorilla Bob

hot as hell ....... to bad i cant fit in a g-body


----------



## JasonJ

Here you go Brent.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425914


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up my favorite **** :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

LOOKIN GOOD AS ALWAYS BROTHER


----------



## 3whlcmry

ford 9" from brent under my 63 got it in feb. and been driving the shit out of my car with no problems out of it on the streets and on the freeway


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 28 2008, 10:50 PM~11466632
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picking it up Saturday....
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 30 2008, 11:26 AM~11478601
> *ford 9" from brent under my 63 got it in feb. and been driving the shit out of my car with no problems out of it on the streets and on the freeway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks clean


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

i need a price on some upper and lower molded and extended arms for 93-96 fleetwood?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thinking about going down to obsession fest in georgia, will tranport vehicles if anyone wants to take their cars there, and brent lets take that wagon down there homie


----------



## showandgo

hey detroit is closer :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 1 2008, 06:34 PM~11492610
> *hey detroit is closer :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know but my sons gona perform down there if we go and he's pretty pumped about that and my car isn't done yet anyway :uh: sorry jimmy


----------



## showandgo

well fuck you then :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 1 2008, 07:06 PM~11492917
> *well fuck you then :0  :biggrin:
> *


PINKY BITCHES :0 :biggrin: MY HOMIE


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## Pinky Bitches

to the top for my homie pitbull :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

New pics of the wagon, if you know what I mean. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2008, 08:06 PM~11502398
> *New pics of the wagon, if you know what I mean. :biggrin:
> *


that's what im talking about :biggrin: brent i got a spot open on the wedge if you wana take it to obsession fest homie


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 2 2008, 09:09 PM~11502446
> *that's what im talking about :biggrin: brent i got a spot open on the wedge if you wana take it to obsession fest homie
> *


Everybody wants to see it except those guys in Louisville. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## WGCMIKE

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Sep 2 2008, 03:31 PM~11499780-->
> 
> 
> 
> *IT WILL NOT BE RAINING
> THEY WAS CALLING FOR A 30% CHANCE SAT & SUN
> NOW THEY NOT CALLING FOR ANYTHING ...0% 0% 0%
> 
> DO NOT CHANGE YOUR PLANS!!!!
> 
> IT WILL BE FINE THERE IS NOT NO RAIN DATE *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fullyclownin_@Sep 2 2008, 03:34 PM~11499802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN GUYS
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

here brent

hope it gets annoying


----------



## PITBULL

ahahahahahaaa shawn ,, you got me .......



thanks jason , wish i could make it , but theres a show here sunday , the Hostile and Immortal guys are putting on ,,, gonna go help support them :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 4 2008, 11:34 AM~11517340
> *ahahahahahaaa shawn ,, you got me .......
> thanks jason , wish i could make it , but theres a show here sunday , the Hostile and  Immortal guys are putting on ,,, gonna go help support them :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 4 2008, 11:34 AM~11517340
> *ahahahahahaaa shawn ,, you got me .......
> *


 :biggrin: good! I was sooo pissed. I had that damn song in my head all day yesturday


----------



## juiced86

ttt


----------



## sambrutay

Brent. Just thought I would give a big what-up. Been a minute! L8


Say what up to momma and baby girl


----------



## PITBULL

sup bruce ,,, yeah same old same old here ,,,,,,,,,,,,, hope to see you a iroquois park this year ,,, tell the wife and kids we say hello as well ... :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 6 2008, 09:47 AM~11533844
> *sup bruce ,,, yeah same old same old here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,  hope to see you a iroquois park this year ,,, tell the wife and kids we say hello as well ... :biggrin:
> *



Whats good Brent? 

Finally getting to enjoy that frame some. Thanks again.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

TTT


----------



## PHAT-SO

brent thanks for the motivation last night glad i could be some extra weight in the back


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Sep 7 2008, 07:18 PM~11543119
> *brent thanks for the motivation last night glad i could be some extra weight in the back
> *


yea that was fun, he took me out in it after you. Nothing beats Bruce sporting the Pitbull shirt there though :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 8 2008, 01:05 PM~11549300
> *yea that was fun, he took me out in it after you. Nothing beats Bruce sporting the Pitbull shirt there though :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 damn straight i need to get me one of those.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Sep 8 2008, 03:11 PM~11550346
> *damn straight i need to get me one of those.
> *


I got one, actually two :biggrin: , I even have some of his Real Customs shirts from back in the day


----------



## SixFourClownin

Brent you talked me into keeping the Pitbulls in my trunk bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PublicEnemy1964_@Sep 9 2008, 10:19 AM~11557901
> *Brent you talked me into keeping the Pitbulls in my trunk bro. :biggrin:
> *


as he should!


----------



## west coast ridaz

any new pics of cars built


----------



## DropedLongBed

:wave: russ. u get a new window n yet?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PublicEnemy1964_@Sep 9 2008, 07:19 PM~11557901
> *Brent you talked me into keeping the Pitbulls in my trunk bro. :biggrin:
> *


awesome bro ,,,,, hope we can get together soon and do some ridin , if it gives you any problems , i'll help you out .... 



hey and congrats on the mag coverage , where can i get one ? i wanna have it plaqued ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Sep 8 2008, 04:18 AM~11543119
> *brent thanks for the motivation last night glad i could be some extra weight in the back
> *


glad you liked it bro , you can ride with me anytime :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

hey Brent, where can i swoop up a couple pitbull shirts?


----------



## Bump

not sure i pm'd the right guy for pricing, but im lookin for a street setup for a minitruck. no hopping, no 3 wheel, just front back with each end independant and a full pankcake switch.

what you got that will do me right and keep me on the road a long time.


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I




----------



## Dolle

:wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Simply the best!


----------



## yetti

Pics of Scotty's frame please. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

Wusup Brent!! Long time havent seen ya buddy, hows the wife and daughter??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 9 2008, 07:01 PM~11560675
> *awesome bro ,,,,, hope we can get together soon and do some ridin , if it gives you any problems , i'll help you out ....
> hey and congrats on the mag coverage , where can i get one ? i wanna have it plaqued ..
> *


Thanks, I'll be on the look out for you one, and I'll let you know on the group deal  Good looking out.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 9 2008, 10:09 PM~11562316
> *Simply the best!
> *


Wrong thread homie.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 10 2008, 05:08 PM~11569279
> *Wrong thread homie.
> *


nope cause pits are simply the best


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

and brent im going to try to come over some time this week or next work has had me to busy to come get them rims


----------



## ~~RED~~

Its going down......


----------



## Dolle

damn that frame looks good


----------



## Dolle




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

pitbull reinforced my rear diff, turned out dope  

















no webbing


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 10 2008, 07:36 PM~11570445
> *Its going down......
> 
> *


lookin good red :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

yo homie i want some pitbull t-shirts too. Have them shits ready when i come to pick up my frame in oct. :biggrin: 
andrew


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

Brent- Do you have any virgin x frames you want to sell


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 11 2008, 11:35 AM~11576720
> *pitbull reinforced  my rear diff, turned out dope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no webbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thas fukin bad ass dont worrie im next in line :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 10 2008, 05:36 PM~11570445
> *Its going down......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL

thanks for posting the pics fellas and helping keep my topic alive .... we've been real busy in the shop as you can tell ...

i dont have any shirts right now , but will be getting some more real soon , i'll let you guys know on here soon as i get them ...

pat call me , i may have a frame you'll be interested in ....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 13 2008, 06:33 AM~11591876
> *thanks for posting the pics fellas and helping keep my topic alive .... we've been real busy in the shop as you can tell ...
> 
> i dont have any shirts right now , but will be getting some more real soon , i'll let you guys know on here soon as i get them ...
> 
> pat call me , i may have a frame you'll be interested in ....
> *


Maybe if you get josh to help next time instead of playing photographer :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 13 2008, 04:33 AM~11591876
> *thanks for posting the pics fellas and helping keep my topic alive .... we've been real busy in the shop as you can tell ...
> 
> i dont have any shirts right now , but will be getting some more real soon , i'll let you guys know on here soon as i get them ...
> 
> pat call me , i may have a frame you'll be interested in ....
> *



Save one for your song writer! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Sep 13 2008, 10:02 AM~11592147
> *Save one for your song writer! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 13 2008, 06:51 AM~11592120
> *Maybe if you get josh to help next time instead of playing photographer  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I coulda helped too :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 13 2008, 05:33 AM~11591876
> *thanks for posting the pics fellas and helping keep my topic alive .... we've been real busy in the shop as you can tell ...
> 
> i dont have any shirts right now , but will be getting some more real soon , i'll let you guys know on here soon as i get them ...
> 
> pat call me , i may have a frame you'll be interested in ....
> *


i want a shirt  :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 13 2008, 12:02 PM~11593340
> *i want a shirt   :biggrin:
> *


Me too I need a couple large


----------



## JasonJ

There must be a "3 frame, 3 suspension minumum" to get a shirt. Like when you buy $400 worth of liquor and they try to charge you for ice!
:dunno:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 13 2008, 03:02 PM~11593340
> *i want a shirt   :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club+Sep 12 2008, 12:57 PM~11585691-->
> 
> 
> 
> thas fukin bad ass dont worrie im next in line  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Sep 14 2008, 02:10 AM~11597397
> *There must be a "3 frame, 3 suspension minumum" to get a shirt. Like when you buy $400 worth of liquor and they try to charge you for ice!
> :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigthangs

:cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2008, 12:10 AM~11597397
> *There must be a "3 frame, 3 suspension minumum" to get a shirt. Like when you buy $400 worth of liquor and they try to charge you for ice!
> :dunno:
> *


naw it's just he likes to chrage you more. :biggrin: I have two shirts and no frame or suspension :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

just got the power back on yesterday ,, louisville had a wind storm sunday , 40 - 80 mile an hour winds . they say some people will be without power for up to 2 weeks ,, over 3000 powerlines down , kids arent going to school either , out of 150 schools , 50 have power .....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 17 2008, 07:00 AM~11623493
> *just got the power back on yesterday ,,  louisville had a wind storm sunday , 40 - 80 mile an hour winds  . they say some people will be without power for up to 2 weeks ,, over 3000 powerlines down , kids arent going to school either , out of 150 schools , 50 have power .....
> *



:uh:

Must be nice.

:biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 17 2008, 05:00 AM~11623493
> *just got the power back on yesterday ,,  louisville had a wind storm sunday , 40 - 80 mile an hour winds  . they say some people will be without power for up to 2 weeks ,, over 3000 powerlines down , kids arent going to school either , out of 150 schools , 50 have power .....
> *



I'm still out up here in the Nati!!! :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 17 2008, 05:00 AM~11623493
> *just got the power back on yesterday ,,  louisville had a wind storm sunday , 40 - 80 mile an hour winds  . they say some people will be without power for up to 2 weeks ,, over 3000 powerlines down , kids arent going to school either , out of 150 schools , 50 have power .....
> *


Damn, it was like that? Shit man... no power = no welding!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Sep 17 2008, 04:00 AM~11623493-->
> 
> 
> 
> *just got the power back on yesterday *,,  louisville had a wind storm sunday , 40 - 80 mile an hour winds  . they say some people will be without power for up to 2 weeks ,, over 3000 powerlines down , kids arent going to school either , out of 150 schools , 50 have power .....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ass hole
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Sep 17 2008, 09:30 AM~11624972
> *Damn, it was like that? Shit man... no power = no welding!
> *


wow! you're sooo smart Jason! You need to be a detective :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 17 2008, 04:00 AM~11623493
> *just got the power back on yesterday ,,  louisville had a wind storm sunday , 40 - 80 mile an hour winds  . they say some people will be without power for up to 2 weeks ,, over 3000 powerlines down , kids arent going to school either , out of 150 schools , 50 have power .....
> *


try 2 million without power in houston....its coming back slowly though..


----------



## 78monte

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 10 2008, 05:36 PM~11570445
> *Its going down......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you guys got ivans cutty looking good keep up the good work


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 13 2008, 12:02 PM~11593340
> *i want a shirt   :biggrin:
> *


 make sure you get em in fat guy sizes too bro


----------



## WSL63

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Sep 19 2008, 10:18 PM~11648258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Thats what I am talking about and lets take it to the track.


----------



## 187_Regal

crappy old cell pic but you get the idea........with the hydros


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 20 2008, 09:09 AM~11650468
> *crappy old cell pic but you get the idea........with the hydros and a back window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

dick.....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 20 2008, 11:36 AM~11650901
> *dick.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CP

We just got power back on today.


----------



## bucky

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## juiced86

i know people got power now so whats going on????


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Sep 22 2008, 01:12 PM~11666063
> *i know people got power now so whats going on????
> *


work :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 22 2008, 02:44 PM~11666405
> *work :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2008, 03:57 PM~11667933
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: I actually had to turn donw some hours at my OTHER job today. But I'll be there tomarrow


----------



## bucky

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Sep 20 2008, 04:18 AM~11648258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

the shop phone is still not working from the storm we had ....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 23 2008, 07:31 AM~11673496
> *the shop phone is still not working from the storm we had ....
> *


hopeing to get the new cord when i get school money,, srry for that its makes me madd cause i was getting alot done for u but ill have everything moving along soon bro


----------



## benz88

pm me a price on a 3pump kit with 8's and 16" cylinders please.


----------



## OVERTIME

I need a setup installed in my cutlass 4 pumps eight batteries


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11681486
> *I need a setup installed in my cutlass 4 pumps eight batteries
> *


i think its at the right place


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 23 2008, 05:31 AM~11673496
> *the shop phone is still not working from the storm we had ....
> *


o thats why im not getting a answer i need to talk to the homie brent hit me up


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## WrazedWrong

ttt


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

TTT


----------



## louisville chevy

hey brent whats up man???


----------



## juiced86

TTT for pitbull


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## HardTimes92

bump


----------



## PITBULL

the phone is woking now ,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 29 2008, 11:21 AM~11728223
> *the phone is woking now ,,,, :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

ring ring.....lol


----------



## PITBULL

IMPALA wishbones in stock ,, they are made from 1-1/4'' chromalloy tube ,, the hime joint is rated at 17,000 lbs ...

mounts to factory location on frame , only welding needed is the bracket to the rearend ,,, the brackets in the pics are for ford 9'' housing , we are currently making them for the stock impala housing as well ....


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## louisville chevy

:0 :0 :0 :0 
damn!!!!! those look nice!!!


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:57 AM~11750307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPALA wishbones in stock ,, they are made from 1-1/4'' chromalloy tube ,, the hime joint is rated at 17,000 lbs ...
> 
> mounts to factory location on frame , only welding needed is the bracket to the rearend ,,, the brackets in the pics are for ford 9'' housing , we are currently making them for the stock impala housing as well ....
> *


 what they going for?


----------



## JasonJ

I wanna say its about damn time.... but i wont. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 1 2008, 04:08 PM~11752665
> *I wanna say its about damn time.... but i wont.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 12:59 PM~11750321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thems lookin good !!! nice work!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2008, 10:16 PM~11754616
> *Thems lookin good !!! nice work!!
> *


x2


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2008, 07:16 PM~11754616
> *Thems lookin good !!! nice work!!
> *


got to see these in person today, and all I can say is wow! The quality is amazing!


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:57 AM~11750307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPALA wishbones in stock ,, they are made from 1-1/4'' chromalloy tube ,, the hime joint is rated at 17,000 lbs ...
> 
> mounts to factory location on frame , only welding needed is the bracket to the rearend ,,, the brackets in the pics are for ford 9'' housing , we are currently making them for the stock impala housing as well ....
> *


 :0 :0 nothin but the best from brent


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Oct 2 2008, 02:42 PM~11761806
> *:0  :0  nothin but the best from brent
> *


and some fucking overkill at that. 17,000 pound hyme joints


----------



## juiced86




----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 12:59 PM~11750321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Brent.


----------



## royalts-car-club

CHROME EM :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 01:59 PM~11750321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


top notch shit right there :cheesy:


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 4 2008, 04:49 AM~11775847
> *top notch shit right there :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT


----------



## travieso1967

hey brent and the rest of the Pitbull family and friends..... glad to see that you all are doing better now that the power is back. not too much going on over here in the sand box (FOB Sykes.... Tal Afar, Iraq)... But looking forward to getting back (sometime in Jan 09)and starting in on my S10 project........ brent I will be calling you and picking your brain about a Double Diamond Z rack......... damn now that is a old school term not talked about much huh. I want to go old school with my S10. will be using my pitbull pumps for this project (the ones ot of the regal).


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## benz88

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 23 2008, 10:48 PM~11681453
> *pm me a price on a 3pump kit with 8's and 16" cylinders please.
> *


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Oct 2 2008, 04:42 PM~11761806
> *:0  :0  nothin but the best from brent
> *


:yes:


----------



## MACHINE-TECH

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:57 AM~11750307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPALA wishbones in stock ,, they are made from 1-1/4'' chromalloy tube ,, the hime joint is rated at 17,000 lbs ...
> 
> mounts to factory location on frame , only welding needed is the bracket to the rearend ,,, the brackets in the pics are for ford 9'' housing , we are currently making them for the stock impala housing as well ....
> *


YOU STATED CHROMOLY....I SUGGEST TIG, NOT MIG. COOLING FROM THAT WILL ALLOW FRACTURES TO HAPPEN. IF IT IS 1018 OR 1020 MILD STEEL LIKE THE SOLID BAR END ,YOU'LL BE GOOD.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Oct 5 2008, 03:47 AM~11781837
> *hey brent and the rest of the Pitbull family and friends..... glad to see that you all are doing better now that the power is back. not too much going on over here in the sand box (FOB Sykes.... Tal Afar, Iraq)... But looking forward to getting back (sometime in Jan 09)and starting in on my S10 project........ brent I will be calling you and picking your brain about a Double Diamond Z rack......... damn now that is a old school term not talked about much huh. I want to go old school with my S10. will be using my pitbull pumps for this project (the ones ot of the regal).
> *


Be safe over there! Taking it back with the double diamond z rack! :0


----------



## SHOELACES

brent do u have a paypal i need to get that cd


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 4 2008, 04:49 AM~11775847
> *top notch shit right there :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah! Like Coco's ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced86

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

MARK ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!! Get me some new tracks son


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 6 2008, 11:28 AM~11790602
> *Be safe over there! Taking it back with the double diamond z rack!   :0
> *


hey thanks bro....... ya thought that since everyone is going old school with the cars and bombs.... I wanted to do it with the mini trucks like we had in the mid 1980's - late 1990's..... the oly thing is...that finding somone that remembers what a double diamond z rack is and how to build it!!!!! you all take care and keep pitbull products hop'n......................... brent had nothing but killer comments about your pumps since I had them installed in my regal..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMwYgqw1pYE


----------



## DerbycityDave

OCT 25 is your party . what time brother. and i will B.Y.O.B


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Oct 8 2008, 11:37 AM~11811418
> * OCT 25 is your party . what time brother. and i will B.Y.O.B
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

what up i'm chillin in vegas gettin ready to start drinkin and will be drunk till tuesday lol


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 10 2008, 12:35 PM~11831883
> *what up  i'm chillin in vegas gettin ready to start drinkin and will be drunk till tuesday lol
> *


damn drunkards! Have a safe trip in vegas


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 10 2008, 12:35 PM~11831883
> *what up  i'm chillin in vegas gettin ready to start drinkin and will be drunk till tuesday lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:59 AM~11750321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 10 2008, 02:35 PM~11831883
> *what up  i'm chillin in vegas gettin ready to start drinkin and will be drunk till tuesday lol
> *


lucky mofo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 11 2008, 12:49 AM~11835644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need a 3 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 11 2008, 11:32 AM~11837320
> *i need a 3  :0  :0  :0
> *


me too! :angry:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:57 AM~11750307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPALA wishbones in stock ,, they are made from 1-1/4'' chromalloy tube ,, the hime joint is rated at 17,000 lbs ...
> 
> mounts to factory location on frame , only welding needed is the bracket to the rearend ,,, the brackets in the pics are for ford 9'' housing , we are currently making them for the stock impala housing as well ....
> *


any pics of them in action


----------



## travieso1967

> [/quote
> 
> :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 10 2008, 03:35 PM~11831883
> *what up  i'm chillin in vegas gettin ready to start drinkin and will be drunk till tuesday lol
> *


i bet your damn liver hates your ass.....lol


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 10 2008, 09:49 PM~11835644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHOS THE MODEL SHE LOOKS AS GOOD AS THE CAR
YOUR CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD.


----------



## juiced86

:yes: :yes: :yes: and you can just tell she gotta ass to :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt :yes: :yes:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 08:57 PM~11750307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPALA wishbones in stock ,, they are made from 1-1/4'' chromalloy tube ,, the hime joint is rated at 17,000 lbs ...
> 
> mounts to factory location on frame , only welding needed is the bracket to the rearend ,,, the brackets in the pics are for ford 9'' housing , we are currently making them for the stock impala housing as well ....
> *


450 each ..........


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 15 2008, 09:20 AM~11868917
> *450 each ..........
> *


so u have to get another stock mount for frame


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

DERBY CITY WURR YOU AT,,, NICE WEATHER ALL WEEK-END AND PLENTY OF SUNSHINE :biggrin: 65 AND SUNNY SATURDAY.......72 AND NO CLOUDS ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!! ""BLACK SUNDAY IS ON""


----------



## Individuals502

heres pictures with the mouldings just taped up on there.
there no installed just yet








here are those pics brent hopefully all goes good and ill have it here in a week or so


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 15 2008, 07:46 PM~11869552
> *so u have to get another stock mount for frame
> *


that is correct , very easy to install ....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 16 2008, 12:31 AM~11872182
> *DERBY CITY WURR YOU AT,,, NICE WEATHER ALL WEEK-END AND PLENTY OF SUNSHINE :biggrin: 65 AND SUNNY SATURDAY.......72 AND NO CLOUDS ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!! ""BLACK SUNDAY IS ON""
> *


we'll be there


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 10 2008, 09:49 PM~11835644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 bad ass


----------



## PITBULL

going to NJ :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Peep the old school "Hi Jacker" sticker! :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode

yo brent!!!


got any creative ideas for the wagon?


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 16 2008, 07:23 PM~11885096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to NJ :biggrin:
> *


looking good brent :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 16 2008, 07:28 PM~11885146
> *Peep the old school "Hi Jacker" sticker!  :cheesy:
> *


You should see the big ones down the side of your car :0


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 16 2008, 04:23 PM~11885096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to NJ :biggrin:
> *


moving right along


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 AM~11892670
> *You should see the big ones down the side of your car  :0
> *


 :0 :0 Thats it im coming up there!!! :angry:


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 16 2008, 07:23 PM~11885096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to NJ :biggrin:
> *


i think i just saw it gettin put on tha trailer, i was on my way to lunch


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 16 2008, 04:23 PM~11885096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to NJ :biggrin:
> *


damn nice looking frame


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 16 2008, 10:57 AM~11881434
> *we'll be there
> *


ARE YOU TAKING ANY HOPPERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 17 2008, 03:23 PM~11894224
> *:0  :0  Thats it im coming up there!!!  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 17 2008, 11:26 PM~11900745
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM SERIOUS!!! :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 18 2008, 02:16 AM~11901131
> *IM SERIOUS!!!  :0
> *


now you know stickers wont stick to an inch of dust


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

got the power cord final;ly back to woprkin on ur stuff Brent


----------



## Boxman513

I just got my hands on my box of goodies...GOOD LOOKIN' OUT Brent!


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 16 2008, 06:23 PM~11885096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to NJ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juiced86

check it out brent


----------



## DarknessWithin

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 19 2008, 01:45 PM~11909499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> check it out brent
> *



Bucky was getting served. :0


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 19 2008, 06:51 PM~11911071
> *Bucky was getting served. :0
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 19 2008, 01:45 PM~11909499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> check it out brent
> *


fuckin russ still talkin shit


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sorry for the pic size but heres some pics from black sunday


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 20 2008, 02:56 AM~11915233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pics, Billy.


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 20 2008, 07:08 PM~11917739
> *
> *


Joe killed EVERYONE ! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 20 2008, 03:04 PM~11919404
> *Joe killed EVERYONE ! :biggrin:
> *



Looks like he sure did. Wagon was working! :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 20 2008, 06:05 AM~11915604
> *Bad ass pics, Billy.
> *


x2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin+Oct 20 2008, 05:05 AM~11915604-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass pics, Billy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 12:08 PM~11917739
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Oct 20 2008, 03:04 PM~11919404
> *Joe killed EVERYONE ! :biggrin:
> *


i wonder what the hell bob said to get me laughin thru all that , he always comes off with some shit :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 20 2008, 10:08 AM~11917739
> *
> *


----------



## Individuals502

ttt  im gonna be havin some stuff ready soon for you to wrap :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

WHATS CRACKIN BRENT......TTT FOR YA HOMIE!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

Good time yesterday man. Good to see everyone. 



Is it molded yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 23 2008, 01:14 PM~11951279
> *Good time yesterday man. Good to see everyone.
> Is it molded yet???  :biggrin:
> *


did you peel the stickers off?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 23 2008, 07:14 PM~11951279
> *Good time yesterday man. Good to see everyone.
> Is it molded yet???  :biggrin:
> *


glad you made it home safely ,,,, working on it :biggrin: ..........


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:59 AM~11750321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Brent, got mine installed yesterday. Perfect fit. Now it can lock all the way up and no binding. Finally I can run my skirts.


----------



## DarknessWithin

:uh: ... :dunno:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Oct 24 2008, 06:24 AM~11960267
> *:uh: ... :dunno:
> *



I can see you are a little lost, do you need help understanding something? :twak:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Oct 24 2008, 08:52 AM~11960147
> *Brent, got mine installed yesterday.  Perfect fit.  Now it can lock all the way up and no binding.  Finally I can run my skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good d.....


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 24 2008, 06:30 AM~11960299
> *lookin good d.....
> *



Thanks


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:0


----------



## LONNDOGG

how can "I" get the b"I"g cd?


----------



## DarknessWithin

Didnt answer my pm, whats up Brent????


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

WAZ UP BUDDY? I JUST INSTALLED ONE OF YOUR BEAUTY BONES (AS I LIKE TO CALL IT) ON BIG D's 64 THE OTHER DAY. I GOTTA HAND IT TO YA BROTHER , YOU DID YOUR HOME WORK ON THIS ONE! FREAKIN 1-2-3 DONE. IT FIT PERFECT!! AND I MEAN PERFECT!!! THE CAR RIDES LOCKED UP AND LAYED WITH NO BINDING AT ALL. AND NO SIDE SWAY. GOT A FEELIN YOUR GOING TO SEE ALOT OF SKIRTS THIS YEAR. ILL POST SOME PICS OF HOW IT LOOKS INSTALLED IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO.


----------



## OVERTIME

I'd like to see some pics of the wishbone installed on the cars


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2008, 10:40 PM~11973373
> *WAZ UP BUDDY?  I JUST INSTALLED ONE OF YOUR BEAUTY BONES (AS I LIKE TO CALL IT) ON BIG D's 64 THE OTHER DAY.  I GOTTA HAND IT TO YA BROTHER , YOU DID YOUR HOME WORK ON THIS ONE!  FREAKIN 1-2-3 DONE. IT FIT PERFECT!! AND I MEAN PERFECT!!!  THE CAR RIDES LOCKED UP AND LAYED WITH NO BINDING AT ALL.  AND NO SIDE SWAY.  GOT A FEELIN YOUR GOING TO SEE ALOT OF SKIRTS THIS YEAR.  ILL POST SOME PICS OF HOW IT LOOKS INSTALLED IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO.
> *


Brents da man :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 15 2008, 04:46 PM~11869552
> *so u have to get another stock mount for frame
> *


just so happens i got another stock bannanna bar mount if someone needs one :biggrin: 

good to see ya'll came up to STL .. i didnt have the rider out but it's in the garage .
gonna call brent when i get some more battery in my phone :angry: nothing you did . just in a bind on the project here 

and you like radio shack i got questions, you have answer


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Oct 25 2008, 03:29 AM~11968070
> *how can "I" get the b"I"g cd?
> *


me too .. they was banging "i'm rollin with the I! I! I! I! I! " in St Louis


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

KINDA HARD TO SEE :angry:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Royalty

Looking good up there Bob. Gonna try to make it back up to chi next summer.


----------



## tlc64impala

Brent, Homie I got my stuff, Cant wait to get everything put on. again thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2008, 07:06 PM~11979176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for the help Bob, you Da man. Glad you posted these, Brent just asked me to do it.


----------



## redline

what up brent?andrew frame is sick homie!thanks for the fast shipping on the power balls!mad that i couldnt come down!keep up the good work homie!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2008, 05:40 AM~11973373
> *WAZ UP BUDDY?  I JUST INSTALLED ONE OF YOUR BEAUTY BONES (AS I LIKE TO CALL IT) ON BIG D's 64 THE OTHER DAY.  I GOTTA HAND IT TO YA BROTHER , YOU DID YOUR HOME WORK ON THIS ONE!  FREAKIN 1-2-3 DONE. IT FIT PERFECT!! AND I MEAN PERFECT!!!  THE CAR RIDES LOCKED UP AND LAYED WITH NO BINDING AT ALL.  AND NO SIDE SWAY.  GOT A FEELIN YOUR GOING TO SEE ALOT OF SKIRTS THIS YEAR.  ILL POST SOME PICS OF HOW IT LOOKS INSTALLED IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO.
> *


thanks so much Bob ,,, just having someone of your caliber come on here with those comments will mean alot .... thanks for the locked up and layed down picks too


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 27 2008, 04:17 AM~11979332
> *Brent, Homie I got my stuff, Cant wait to get everything put on. again thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by redline_@Oct 27 2008, 03:33 PM~11982440
> *what up brent?andrew frame is sick homie!thanks for the fast shipping on the power balls!mad that i couldnt come down!keep up the good work homie!
> *


would have been cool to see ya ,, i may be coming up your way this summer , if so , you know im gonna hit you up


----------



## .TODD

:biggrin: glad im in good hands how we comin along


----------



## Pinky Bitches

work looks nice homie


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 27 2008, 03:49 PM~11986194
> *thanks so much Bob ,,, just having someone of your caliber come on here with those comments will mean alot .... thanks for the locked up and layed down picks too
> *


No thank you for making an after market part that is a no brainer to install, Like I said you did a great job on it!!! And thanks you know how to make a guy feel good :biggrin: .....OH SHIT , THAT DONT SOUND RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2008, 10:08 PM~11979206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a bad ass pic!
:biggrin: 

What better advertisment...

cust: what kind of quality work do you do Bob?
Bob: well,I build and service cars for big name clubs, like Rollerz Only, INDIVIDUALS...


nuff said.

:biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 03:09 AM~11979220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am following this topic since page one - time to post somethin i gues.

....Would sell my soul for the drop....


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 27 2008, 05:55 PM~11986260
> *would have been cool to see ya ,, i may be coming up your way this summer , if so , you know im gonna hit you up
> *


that would be cool to see you in the tri state area!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 09:44 PM~11989503
> *No thank you for making an after market part that is a no brainer to install, Like I said you did a great job on it!!! And thanks you know how to make a guy feel good :biggrin:    .....OH SHIT , THAT DONT SOUND RIGHT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

monster welded rearend









all steel solid carrier bearing housing ..


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 29 2008, 06:30 PM~12008203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum. :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 29 2008, 06:30 PM~12008203
> *monster welded rearend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all steel solid carrier bearing housing ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR THE REAR END AND CENTER SUPPORT :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Is anyone missing about $50 in quarters??? :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Oct 24 2008, 11:29 PM~11968070
> *how can "I" get the b"I"g cd?
> *



:0 :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 26 2008, 03:02 PM~11976697
> *me too .. they was banging "i'm rollin with the I! I! I! I! I! " in St Louis
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME

I got the wishbone today brent it looks good thanks


----------



## sambrutay

:0 Brent,
I love seeing my friends doing well.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 29 2008, 05:30 PM~12008203
> *monster welded rearend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all steel solid carrier bearing housing ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rear....... :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> monster welded rearend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the deal w the huge welds? Just curious.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> monster welded rearend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the deal w the huge welds? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me it might be getting ready to be molded for chrome
Click to expand...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 09:17 PM~12020103
> *Looks to me it might be getting ready to be molded for chrome
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 20 2008, 08:04 PM~11919404
> *Joe killed EVERYONE ! :biggrin:
> *


Killed
:dunno: :dunno: 



it was a fun hopp one of the best the midwests ever had.Whats good pitt.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 31 2008, 03:46 PM~12027140
> *Killed
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> it was a fun hopp one of the best the midwests ever had.Whats good pitt.
> *


it was a good one


----------



## DarknessWithin

:dunno:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 31 2008, 10:46 PM~12027140
> *Killed
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> it was a fun hopp one of the best the midwests ever had.Whats good pitt.
> *


shit man , same ole bump and grind ,, and i do mean grind , lol .... st.louis was cool , was gald to see the big M there , came in force too .....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 31 2008, 04:17 AM~12020103
> *Looks to me it might be getting ready to be molded for chrome
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 3 2008, 04:39 PM~12048721
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Seems kinda silly... the factory housings look just fine chromed.


----------



## sambrutay

ttmfttt


----------



## PITBULL

yeah Jason , it would be silly


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 4 2008, 08:49 PM~12061915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Jason , it would be silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahahaha, ive been called worse! :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 4 2008, 07:49 PM~12061915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Jason , it would be silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie that looks good :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 4 2008, 07:49 PM~12061915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Jason , it would be silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502

finally got it home :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 3 2008, 02:39 PM~12048721
> *  :biggrin:
> *


I PMD YOU MY ADDRESS???HIT ME UP WITH A QUOTE PLEASE.


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 4 2008, 09:49 PM~12061915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Jason , it would be silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam brent the turn around time is fast on the chrome!


----------



## redline

yo brent this what i waz working on!now i am trying to sell it to finish my first luv! :0


----------



## redline




----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 07:17 PM~12020103
> *Looks to me it might be getting ready to be molded for chrome
> *


I calls them power welds thats what I do's it when welding the corners of frames it gives it a round edge instead of a sharp one


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Nov 5 2008, 04:18 AM~12062345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got it home :biggrin:
> *


damn that thing is nice , DROP TOP TOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by redline_@Nov 5 2008, 05:56 PM~12068785
> *yo brent this what i waz working on!now i am trying to sell it to finish my first luv! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what it do


----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 5 2008, 05:41 PM~12072874
> *damn that thing is nice , DROP TOP TOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea i cant wait to get started on it once regal is finished up ill be bringin some parts to you. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Nov 4 2008, 10:18 PM~12062345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got it home :biggrin:
> *


donnie glasscocks old ride. I think he talked to you about doing a little work on it. Chris bought it. Hopefully it will get back together. Been apart around 10 years.


----------



## JasonJ

Where the fuck is sixty34me???


----------



## 187_Regal

he got a different job.....he was told he would be working too much......jeff tried to tell him.....lol


----------



## Miami305Rida

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 4 2008, 07:49 PM~12061915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Jason , it would be silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u charge for that brent?


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 5 2008, 07:42 PM~12072881
> *what it do
> *


lay n play homie


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida+Nov 6 2008, 08:56 PM~12084412-->
> 
> 
> 
> what u charge for that brent?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miami is asking all the tough questions Brent. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-redline_@Nov 6 2008, 11:33 PM~12086024
> *lay n play homie
> *


No Swang n Bang? :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

dlinehustler :wave: 


And ttt for Brent


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by redline_@Nov 7 2008, 12:33 AM~12086024
> *lay n play homie
> *


pm me a price :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 7 2008, 09:35 AM~12088549
> *dlinehustler  :wave:
> And ttt for Brent
> *



:wave: 

hope everything is good Bob


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 7 2008, 03:56 AM~12084412
> *what u charge for that brent?
> *


just to grind it ? 575 , and i hope to never do another ,, but im sure we will . lol


see what you started J :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 7 2008, 02:05 PM~12090785
> *just to grind it ? 575 , and i hope to never do another ,, but im sure we will . lol
> see what you started J  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


grinding , so time consuming  :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 7 2008, 10:24 AM~12088500
> *Miami is asking all the tough questions Brent.  :biggrin:
> No Swang n Bang?  :0
> *


not yet!


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 7 2008, 12:05 PM~12090785
> *just to grind it ? 575 , and i hope to never do another ,, but im sure we will . lol
> see what you started J  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


why wont you answer my pms?
guess its not gonna happen then.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Nov 6 2008, 05:18 PM~12083526-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where the fuck is sixty34me???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm barely here :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Nov 6 2008, 06:00 PM~12083864
> *he got a different job.....he was told he would be working too much......jeff tried to tell him.....lol
> *


this is true, but fuck my paycheck I got yesturday for one week was 812 after taxes sooooo I can't bitch. since I cleard 680 after takes at my last job for two weeks :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoblaster

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Nov 7 2008, 08:46 PM~12094692
> *why wont you answer my pms?
> guess its not gonna happen then.
> *


He is really busy. Its usually better to give him a call at the shop. If he does not answer leave a message and he will call you back.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 27 2008, 08:53 PM~11989619
> *Thats a bad ass pic!
> :biggrin:
> 
> What better advertisment...
> 
> cust:  what kind of quality work do you do Bob?
> Bob:  well,I build and service cars for big name clubs, like Rollerz Only, INDIVIDUALS...
> nuff said.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 8 2008, 06:48 AM~12097463
> *I'm barely here :biggrin:
> this is true, but fuck my paycheck I got yesturday for one week was 812 after taxes sooooo I can't bitch. since I cleard 680 after takes at my last job for two weeks :biggrin:
> *


dammit i want a job


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Nov 8 2008, 08:15 AM~12097878
> *He is really busy.  Its usually better to give him a call at the shop.  If he does not answer leave a message and he will call you back.
> *


I know this.
Point is he comes on and doesnt respond. At the moment Im trying to work out a bit of a plan to get things poppin' here. Brent knows whats up, nothing about being a bug I just need to know some info on shipping so I know how much to keep to the side.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 8 2008, 09:54 AM~12098366
> *dammit i want a job
> *


this week I'll clear a grand, but thats with me working 75 hours


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Nov 6 2008, 08:00 PM~12083864-->
> 
> 
> 
> he got a different job.....he was told he would be working too much......jeff tried to tell him.....lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 06:48 AM~12097463
> *I'm barely here :biggrin:
> this is true, but fuck my paycheck I got yesturday for one week was 812 after taxes sooooo I can't bitch. since I cleard 680 after takes at my last job for two weeks :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> payday is the ONLY good day there
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 8 2008, 11:54 AM~12098366
> *dammit i want a job
> *


you make cabinets & tip cows what else u need?? :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Low_Ski_13




----------



## La Lo

Brent seen you on the news looked good :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 9 2008, 07:15 AM~12103843
> *this week I'll clear a grand, but thats with me working 75 hours
> *



Be a little boastful why don't you. :biggrin: That is more than I make.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 9 2008, 07:25 PM~12107223
> *Be a little boastful why don't you.  :biggrin:  That is more than I make.
> *


Yeah right. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2008, 07:28 PM~12107242
> *Yeah right. :biggrin:
> *


He said thats more than he makes.....................He did not say anything about what his wife makes............$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 9 2008, 08:10 PM~12107621
> *He said thats more than he makes.....................He did not say anything about what his wife makes............$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *


You make more than me and him. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2008, 10:17 PM~12107666
> *You make more than me and him. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2008, 08:17 PM~12107666
> *You make more than me and him. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeahhhh but i spend it all on FAST FOOD.................. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 9 2008, 08:54 PM~12108100
> *Yeahhhh but i spend it all on FAST FOOD.................. :biggrin:
> *


You'll be dead soon if your doing that. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2008, 08:55 PM~12108112
> *You'll be dead soon if your doing that. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Nov 9 2008, 06:37 AM~12103854
> *:yes:
> payday is the ONLY good day there
> you make cabinets & tip cows what else u need??  :cheesy:
> *


:angry: yeah ....well you "pack fudge" at a chocolate factory and take out sexual frustration on the corn syrup :uh: ****















:roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 9 2008, 10:46 PM~12109935
> *:angry: yeah ....well you "pack fudge" at a chocolate factory  and take out sexual frustration on  the corn syrup :uh: ****
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 10 2008, 12:46 AM~12109935
> *:angry: yeah ....well you "pack fudge" at a chocolate factory  and take out sexual frustration on  the corn syrup :uh: ****
> :roflmao:
> *



:nono: that's shawn's job....literally :uh: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 10 2008, 06:29 AM~12110838
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what u laughin bout ************??? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Suburban Swingin

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=35atcp3&s=4

we did it agaian 8 hour road trip to ft worth to do a shop call and we kicked that ass. DREAM TEAM #1


We repin for all the midwest.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 11:54 AM~12112662
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=35atcp3&s=4
> 
> we did it agaian 8 hour road trip to ft worth to do a shop call and we kicked that ass.  DREAM TEAM #1
> We repin for all the midwest.
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 12:54 PM~12112662
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=35atcp3&s=4
> 
> we did it agaian 8 hour road trip to ft worth to do a shop call and we kicked that ass.  DREAM TEAM #1
> We repin for all the midwest.
> *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Nov 9 2008, 07:01 AM~12102382
> *I know this.
> Point is he comes on and doesnt respond. At the moment Im trying to work out a bit of a plan to get things poppin' here. Brent knows whats up, nothing about being a bug I just need to know some info on shipping so I know how much to keep to the side.
> *


sorry it took so long , but i had to make sure the shipping was right going up there ... also isnt looking good on me coming up there either ,, VERY BUSY in the shop ....

ive got like 6-8 frames to wrap as it stands now ....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 10 2008, 02:07 AM~12106644
> *Brent seen you on the news looked good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man , the parade was fun as hell ....


----------



## PITBULL

we are back to BLASTING all FRAMES and ARMS before reinforcement , to save us time ,, we also have always used brand new unrusted sheets of metal also ....

this is a caprice frame we are currently working on this week ....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WERE THE PICS AT :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Damn gangbangers!


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 10 2008, 03:22 PM~12115051
> *sorry it took so long , but i had to make sure the shipping was right going up there ... also isnt looking good on me coming up there either ,, VERY BUSY  in the shop ....
> 
> ive got like 6-8 frames to wrap as it stands now ....
> *


God damnnit hurry the fuck up then! :angry: 















:biggrin: 
No problems, I just needed to know because I always spend my money on other shit instead of actually saving. It might be alright, when we talked about the dollar ours is at .85 cents (and seems like its still dropping) so it might not be worth it. I think the hotel/flight/food I averaged at $3700 alone. I'll keep in touch though and see how spring looks. But from what I hear some more westerners are moving out my way and hopefully one of them bastards knows how to install.

Anyways thanks for getting back to me Brent kit will be mine soon! :0  hno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 10 2008, 04:35 PM~12115729
> *we are back to BLASTING all FRAMES and ARMS before reinforcement , to save us time ,, we also have always used brand new unrusted sheets of metal also ....
> 
> this is a caprice frame we are currently working on this week ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 make sure you post up my bitch soon :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

welds so pretty makes me want to sell my smoothed one and get one with some coin on it :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:thumbsup: 2 Members: DerbycityDave, DEAD PRE$IDENT$


----------



## weatmaster

sick welds...


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 12:54 PM~12112662
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=35atcp3&s=4
> 
> we did it agaian 8 hour road trip to ft worth to do a shop call and we kicked that ass.  DREAM TEAM #1
> We repin for all the midwest.
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 10 2008, 04:35 PM~12115729
> *we are back to BLASTING all FRAMES and ARMS before reinforcement , to save us time ,, we also have always used brand new unrusted sheets of metal also ....
> 
> this is a caprice frame we are currently working on this week ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats snice!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 01:54 PM~12112662
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=35atcp3&s=4
> 
> we did it agaian 8 hour road trip to ft worth to do a shop call and we kicked that ass.  DREAM TEAM #1
> We repin for all the midwest.
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn how many batteries you got in that thing?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dont you hate when its time to break out the torpedo heaters :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 11 2008, 08:58 AM~12122328
> *dont you hate when its time to break out the torpedo heaters :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah :angry: Makes me not even want to hit the garage :banghead:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 11 2008, 08:06 AM~12122651
> *Fuck yeah  :angry:  Makes me not even want to hit the garage  :banghead:
> *


yep winter sucks :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 11 2008, 09:06 AM~12122651
> *Fuck yeah  :angry:  Makes me not even want to hit the garage  :banghead:
> *



Thats what i'm saying!!!! I'm ready to retire and move to florida. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 11 2008, 09:12 AM~12123140
> *Thats what i'm saying!!!!    I'm ready to retire and move to florida.  :biggrin:
> *


dude i was thinking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 11 2008, 11:45 AM~12123967
> *dude i was thinking the same thing :biggrin:
> *



i 'm not sure what the hell you crying for :uh: it was like 75 today :biggrin: 

hey but jayson you see how it gets here in the summer hell even in sept :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

yeah that damn fuel isnt cheap either ..... yo J , got me a big dually like yours , better watch out im stepin up in the big time like you and walt now ....


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 11 2008, 04:26 PM~12127191
> *yeah that damn fuel isnt cheap either ..... yo J , got me a big dually like yours , better watch out im stepin up in the big time like you and walt now ....
> *


No Walts in a class all his own............................ :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 11 2008, 07:38 PM~12127861
> *No Walts in a class all his own............................ :biggrin:
> *



Yes he is. :biggrin: F-450!


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

WHAT UP BRENT, IT'S JAMES FROM S.T.L! WHAT'S CRACKIN DOG, I SEE YA FRAME GAME IS UP! GOOD TO SEE YOU BUSY DOG! BEEN IN THE LAB TOO TRYIN TO GET MY SINGLE RUNNIN! PARTS IS EXPENSIVE, YA DIG. :happysad: 
IT WAS COOL TALKIN TO YOU AND YOUR LADY AT BLACK SUNDAY!! KEEP "I"T CLEAN LIKE ALWAYS!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 11 2008, 03:26 PM~12127191
> *yeah that damn fuel isnt cheap either ..... yo J , got me a big dually like yours , better watch out im stepin up in the big time like you and walt now ....
> *


oh shit, now you have no excuse to take the wagon out of town :biggrin: oh wait diesel prices still suck :biggrin: :angry: congrats on the new truck homie


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 11 2008, 06:26 PM~12127191
> *yeah that damn fuel isnt cheap either ..... yo J , got me a big dually like yours , better watch out im stepin up in the big time like you and walt now ....
> *


Pics?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 12 2008, 04:39 AM~12129615
> *oh shit, now you have no excuse to take the wagon out of town :biggrin: oh wait diesel prices still suck :biggrin:  :angry: congrats on the new truck homie
> *


wagon is for sale , im working on something else :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 12 2008, 08:46 AM~12133786
> *wagon is for sale , im working on something else  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 12 2008, 07:46 AM~12133786
> *wagon is for sale , im working on something else  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## Prez of the I

Brent, that caprice frame is nice. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Brent, you know youre my homie and all..... i mean, we go way back, what about 9 or 10 years now... so i feel i can tell you this as a friend..... i think your "frame game" is slippin. 

No doubt about it, your frames are nice, thats why i bought 2..... but i just wanna know how you plan to compete with this???? 

*CHECK OUT THAT "ENGINE TUCK" BAYBEE!!!*


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 12 2008, 07:03 PM~12138779
> *Brent, you know youre my homie and all..... i mean, we go way back, what about 9 or 10 years now... so i feel i can tell you this as a friend..... i think your "frame game" is slippin.
> 
> No doubt about it, your frames are nice, thats why i bought 2..... but i just wanna know how you plan to compete with this????
> 
> CHECK OUT THAT "ENGINE TUCK" BAYBEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need kicked in the nuts for posting that. Double frames. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

I puttin a triple frame on my 64 hardtop fool!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 12 2008, 07:25 PM~12139067
> *I puttin a triple frame on my 64 hardtop fool!!!!
> *


You don't even know what that looks like anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 12 2008, 08:37 PM~12139197
> *You don't even know what that looks like anymore. :biggrin:
> *


I saw it 2 weeks ago! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 12 2008, 07:47 PM~12139310
> *I saw it 2 weeks ago!  :biggrin:
> *


Was the paper towel dispenser still working? :biggrin: Can't wait to see it hopping.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

wow look at this rivi black body and RED FLAKED ROOF :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 12 2008, 08:16 PM~12140251
> *wow look at this rivi black body and RED FLAKED ROOF  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i love it!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 12 2008, 10:16 PM~12140251
> *wow look at this rivi black body and RED FLAKED ROOF  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: hmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> Brent, you know youre my homie and all..... i mean, we go way back, what about 9 or 10 years now... so i feel i can tell you this as a friend..... i think your "frame game" is slippin.
> 
> No doubt about it, your frames are nice, thats why i bought 2..... but i just wanna know how you plan to compete with this????
> 
> *YOU NEED TO STEP YO GAME UP!!!*
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude you are sick :barf:
> 
> like that engine tuck too ,, lol .... this is a lowrider topic so please quit posting picks of your lac ... thankyou


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 13 2008, 05:16 AM~12140251
> *wow look at this rivi black body and RED FLAKED ROOF  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao ,, would look alot better ALL BLACK ............. MAKE ME ! LOL


----------



## robbie

whats up brent, hope all is good homie .................


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 12 2008, 08:03 PM~12138779
> *Brent, you know youre my homie and all..... i mean, we go way back, what about 9 or 10 years now... so i feel i can tell you this as a friend..... i think your "frame game" is slippin.
> 
> No doubt about it, your frames are nice, thats why i bought 2..... but i just wanna know how you plan to compete with this????
> 
> CHECK OUT THAT "ENGINE TUCK" BAYBEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats just plain wrong


----------



## dlinehustler

Its a circus car wheels are not centered :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 13 2008, 06:13 PM~12148532
> *Its a circus car wheels are not centered  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol looks like a west coast car


----------



## Pinky Bitches

to the top for the old guy :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2008, 07:20 AM~12154208
> *to the top for the old guy :biggrin:
> *


You know what im saying............. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2008, 07:20 AM~12154208
> *to the top for the old guy :biggrin:
> *


Respect your elders son. :biggrin: It just makes it worse when an old man whoops up on you. :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 14 2008, 05:59 PM~12159260
> *Respect your elders son. :biggrin:  It just makes it worse when an old man whoops up on you. :0
> *


Ha Ha Ha.................Whoops............................ :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Got that today.... thx! uffin:  uffin: 

Heres a random pic...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 14 2008, 10:15 PM~12160998
> *Got that today.... thx!  uffin:    uffin:
> 
> Heres a random pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: monte guarding reds ride,trying to decide which wheel to wiz on  :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 10 2008, 04:35 PM~12115729
> *we are back to BLASTING all FRAMES and ARMS before reinforcement , to save us time ,, we also have always used brand new unrusted sheets of metal also ....
> 
> this is a caprice frame we are currently working on this week ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looking Real NICE!!! :wow: :worship:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## low350




----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 15 2008, 04:59 PM~12165743
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wonder how many hours it took.


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 13 2008, 06:58 PM~12148927
> *lol looks like a west coast car
> *


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 14 2008, 10:15 PM~12160998
> *Got that today.... thx!  uffin:    uffin:
> 
> Heres a random pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice


----------



## Southside01




----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 15 2008, 01:59 PM~12165743
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




gotta have one


----------



## Individuals502




----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 16 2008, 12:34 AM~12166183
> *I wonder how many hours it took.
> *


lost track ,, lets just say days


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 13 2008, 04:20 AM~12143423
> *lmao ,, would look alot better ALL BLACK .............  MAKE ME ! LOL
> *


all you gotta say is ..........white :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Nov 13 2008, 04:13 PM~12148532-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its a circus car wheels are not centered  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Nov 13 2008, 04:58 PM~12148927
> *lol looks like a west coast car
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## trespatines




----------



## Big Doe

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 13 2008, 05:58 PM~12148927
> *lol looks like a west coast car
> *


WWhhhoooa ,,,,more like a FL. car... :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 14 2008, 09:15 PM~12160998
> *Got that today.... thx!  uffin:    uffin:
> 
> Heres a random pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Watch out. He's not guarding it, He's waiting for you to leave so he can get busy and piss on the tires.


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## trespatines




----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 19 2008, 07:59 AM~12197944
> *WWhhhoooa ,,,,more like a FL. car... :biggrin:
> *


would be my guess too


----------



## 187_Regal

damn i am up early......lol


----------



## Dolle

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo




----------



## CasinoDreams

brent how much to wrap a chassis on a 75 caprice vert


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 10 2008, 04:35 PM~12115729
> *we are back to BLASTING all FRAMES and ARMS before reinforcement , to save us time ,, we also have always used brand new unrusted sheets of metal also ....
> 
> this is a caprice frame we are currently working on this week ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*FRAME LOOKS GOOD !! NICE WELDS.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Brent... where you at. DON"T IGNORE ME MENG!!! hahaha j.k. hit me up bro.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 12:30 PM~12252806
> *Brent... where you at. DON"T IGNORE ME MENG!!! hahaha j.k. hit me up bro.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Who the hell is this guy.



:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 25 2008, 10:32 AM~12253414
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Who the hell is this guy.
> My mexican daddy is back
> :biggrin:
> *




i'm glad you recognized hahaha :biggrin: TIMMMAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 01:59 PM~12253680
> *i'm glad you recognized hahaha  :biggrin: TIMMMAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *



Mexican Daddy hahahaha. I am more white than Brent even. What up fucker?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 25 2008, 11:03 AM~12253716
> *Mexican Daddy hahahaha.  I am more white than Brent even.  What up fucker?
> *



nothing much, trying to hit up brent but hes hiding from me as if I he had back pay on his roof or garden shit... 

What's a good time to visit the Louisville? I want to go hang out with you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 02:26 PM~12253902
> *nothing much, trying to hit up brent but hes hiding from me as if I he had back pay on his roof or garden shit...
> 
> What's a good time to visit the Louisville? I want to go hang out with you guys. :biggrin:
> *



Anytime in the late spring because thats when we will be all rollin.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 25 2008, 12:56 PM~12254687
> *Anytime in the late spring because thats when we will be all rollin.
> *


damn, ok, i'll be there


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 26 2008, 11:46 AM~12263421
> *:biggrin:
> *


Have seen you on here in ages.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 26 2008, 10:20 AM~12263745
> *Have seen you on here in ages.
> *



:biggrin: i'm back :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

BUMPer


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Happy holidays to Brent and Monte. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

I hope you fed monte some turkey today :0


----------



## sambrutay

What up fool? Hope your turkey day went well. Tell your Mom I said Hey.


----------



## SixFourClownin

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2008, 11:59 AM~12281070
> *I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that looks nice!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 28 2008, 01:13 PM~12281142
> *Damn, that looks nice!
> *


Come get crowned!! :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2008, 09:59 AM~12281070
> *I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0  :0
> *


I can tell you whose shelf it wont be resting on...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Nov 28 2008, 04:06 PM~12282695
> *I can tell you whose shelf it wont be resting on...
> *



who who????


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 10:41 AM~12263941
> *:biggrin: i'm back  :biggrin:
> *


well well well. Damn it's good seeing you on here nacho. Man you'll have to hit me up when you come down to the backwoods of kentucky. I'll see if I can get dusty to get off the goats for a day.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 24 2008, 04:18 AM~12238008
> *FRAME LOOKS GOOD !! NICE WELDS.....  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 27 2008, 04:22 PM~12273333
> *Happy holidays to Brent and Monte. :cheesy:
> *


thanks everyone , we had a good one , hope everyone else did too ...


monte had so much turkey , he grew wings and does pissing fly bys now ..lol


----------



## Southside01




----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Yo brent how much for a chromed and reinforced ford 9" for a cadillac Brougham, narrowed to tuck 13x7's ?


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 28 2008, 07:24 PM~12284257
> *who who????
> *


mine, Kakalaks, and yours :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Nov 29 2008, 09:54 PM~12291113
> *mine, Kakalaks, and yours :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 28 2008, 11:25 PM~12285773
> *well well well. Damn it's good seeing you on here nacho. Man you'll have to hit me up when you come down to the backwoods of kentucky. I'll see if I can get dusty to get off the goats for a day.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louisville chevy

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PITBULL

:wave: sup fellas ? busier than hell over here , frame after frame after frame , im lovin it .....


and i just wanna say THANKYOU to all my LOYAL CUSTOMERS and FRIENDS , who have helped promote pitbull hyd. to get it where it is today. dont think i dont see pitbull in that signature , and it will not be forgotten , i probly wouldnt have near the work i do , if not for you guys ! THANKS SO MUCH :worship:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up bro, :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 29 2008, 06:20 PM~12287401
> *Yo brent how much for a chromed and reinforced ford 9" for a cadillac Brougham, narrowed to tuck 13x7's ?
> *


 ballparkin it 2500 , ready to bolt in ....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 2 2008, 01:16 PM~12313538
> *:wave: sup fellas ? busier than hell over here , frame after frame after frame , im lovin it .....
> and i just wanna say THANKYOU  to all my LOYAL CUSTOMERS and FRIENDS , who have helped promote pitbull hyd. to get it where it is today. dont think i dont see pitbull in that signature , and it will not be forgotten , i probly wouldnt have near the work i do , if not for you guys ! THANKS SO MUCH :worship:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

THE MOTHERFUCKIN FRAME CAPITAL BITCHES! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 2 2008, 03:16 PM~12313538
> *:wave: sup fellas ? busier than hell over here , frame after frame after frame , im lovin it .....
> and i just wanna say THANKYOU  to all my LOYAL CUSTOMERS and FRIENDS , who have helped promote pitbull hyd. to get it where it is today. dont think i dont see pitbull in that signature , and it will not be forgotten , i probly wouldnt have near the work i do , if not for you guys ! THANKS SO MUCH :worship:
> *


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 2 2008, 02:16 PM~12313538
> *:wave: sup fellas ? busier than hell over here , frame after frame after frame , im lovin it .....
> and i just wanna say THANKYOU  to all my LOYAL CUSTOMERS and FRIENDS , who have helped promote pitbull hyd. to get it where it is today. dont think i dont see pitbull in that signature , and it will not be forgotten , i probly wouldnt have near the work i do , if not for you guys ! THANKS SO MUCH :worship:
> *


It helps you know how to WELD.................... :biggrin: :wave: I FINALLY KNOW WHAT YOU ARE SAYING................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 2 2008, 08:03 PM~12316997
> *It helps you know how to WELD.................... :biggrin:  :wave: I FINALLY KNOW WHAT YOU ARE SAYING................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The welding is the easiest part. Motivation to wrap that many frames is the HARD PART. :biggrin: Brent if anyone asks me you know I'll send them your way. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 2 2008, 09:33 PM~12316649
> *THE MOTHERFUCKIN FRAME CAPITAL BITCHES!  :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I saw that and was like WTF? and then i thought that you had something to do with it....lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 2 2008, 01:16 PM~12313538
> *:wave: sup fellas ? busier than hell over here , frame after frame after frame , im lovin it .....
> and i just wanna say THANKYOU  to all my LOYAL CUSTOMERS and FRIENDS , who have helped promote pitbull hyd. to get it where it is today. dont think i dont see pitbull in that signature , and it will not be forgotten , i probly wouldnt have near the work i do , if not for you guys ! THANKS SO MUCH :worship:
> *


CHAIN YAH DOG IN THE YARD.................





AND PUT THE PITBULL'S IN DAH TRUNK


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 3 2008, 04:03 AM~12316997
> *It helps you know how to WELD.................... :biggrin:  :wave: I FINALLY KNOW WHAT YOU ARE SAYING................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Hey brent I was wondering do you do split belly on all your frames or just on request???


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2008, 07:12 PM~12317115
> *The welding is the easiest part. Motivation to wrap that many frames is the HARD PART. :biggrin:   Brent if anyone asks me you know I'll send them your way. :thumbsup:
> *


I don't.... I tell them to go to ichibahn :biggrin: they gots that custom bubble gum welds










nice changes Jason


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 2 2008, 10:18 PM~12318020
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I saw that and was like WTF? and then i thought that you had something to do with it....lol
> *


Yea, it was good for a few laughs. :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Dec 3 2008, 09:08 PM~12325174
> *Hey brent I was wondering do you do split belly on all your frames or just on request???
> *


You gotta watch out.... He will sneak up on you and split your belly just for looking at him wrong!


----------



## CP

"You know what I'm sayin'?"


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 3 2008, 09:04 PM~12327895
> *You gotta watch out.... He will sneak up on you and split your belly just for looking at him wrong!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

that bitch looks ready to swing :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 3 2008, 08:08 PM~12327935
> *"You know what I'm sayin'?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 3 2008, 07:08 PM~12327935
> *"You know what I'm sayin'?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



!EXTENDED! :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63

> "You know what I'm sayin'?"
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D4LWoode

Brent!!!

you need to come up with some activities when we come up there.


Bowling?????

Dan loves that shit


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 4 2008, 09:58 PM~12339389
> *Brent!!!
> 
> you need to come up with some activities when we come up there.
> Bowling?????
> 
> Dan loves that shit
> *



HE SAID ACTIVITIES.

HUHHH HUHHH


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 4 2008, 07:58 PM~12339389
> *Brent!!!
> 
> you need to come up with some activities when we come up there.
> Bowling?????
> 
> Dan loves that shit
> *


when you guys comin down?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2008, 09:40 PM~12340779
> *when you guys comin down?
> *


word wouldn't mind seeing some of you guys again. shit the clast time i saw dan and justin was like 6 years ago


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 4 2008, 10:58 PM~12339389
> *Brent!!!
> 
> you need to come up with some activities when we come up there.
> Bowling?????
> 
> Dan loves that shit
> *



"Diggity Dan the Bowling Man" :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 5 2008, 08:06 AM~12342878
> *"Diggity Dan the Bowling Man"  :cheesy:
> *


Fucking bowling. :ugh: :loco: 



























:roflmao: I think the last time I did THAT was 5-6 years ago. :biggrin: Stttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee---rike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo

dan loves big balls in his hand :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

ttt


----------



## zsmizle

Finally got em together.


----------



## Big Doe

nice :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms

same beat as "the freaks come out at night" 

"the Mexicans come out at night" lol 



SUP PEOPLE!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 8 2008, 09:13 AM~12367125
> *nice  :0
> *



x2


----------



## zsmizle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Dec 8 2008, 11:13 AM~12367125-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Dec 8 2008, 12:17 PM~12367623
> *x2
> *


thanks x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Dec 8 2008, 08:15 AM~12366570
> *Finally got em together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Dec 8 2008, 09:15 AM~12366570
> *Finally got em together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you got the cage out to keep the pits in :0


----------



## zsmizle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 8 2008, 01:27 PM~12368216
> *I see you got the cage out to keep the pits in  :0
> *


Thats where one of my other pits stays. Razors Edge/Gotti "PR" Blue Male "Debo The Bully". Gonna be ready in a few months if any of u guys need a stud.








wouldnt hold still for a good pic.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 4 2008, 04:04 AM~12327895
> *You gotta watch out.... He will sneak up on you and split your belly just for looking at him wrong!
> *


lmao ,,, not me man , im no fighter .......... 

i only spead bellys on frames as needed


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Dec 8 2008, 04:15 PM~12366570
> *Finally got em together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work zack ,, you keep the pits with the hair on them , in the cages ,,, right ??? lol


----------



## zsmizle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 8 2008, 03:39 PM~12369311
> *nice work zack ,, you keep the pits with the hair on them , in the cages ,,, right ??? lol
> *


Yep. The 3 chrome pits are gonna me caged up in the bed of my elco by spring. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Dec 8 2008, 02:05 PM~12369567
> *Yep. The 3 chrome pits are gonna me caged up in the bed of my elco by spring. :biggrin:
> *



sounds like spring is gonna be big for alot of us :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Dec 8 2008, 09:15 AM~12366570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin like they are ready to chew a motherfuckers ass off!!! hno:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 8 2008, 02:37 PM~12369290
> *lmao ,,, not me man , im no fighter ..........
> 
> i only spead bellys on frames as needed
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## TAT2DAN

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 8 2008, 03:37 PM~12369290
> *lmao ,,, not me man , im no fighter ..........
> 
> i only spead bellys on frames as needed
> *


----------



## TAT2DAN

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 8 2008, 03:37 PM~12369290
> *lmao ,,, not me man , im no fighter ..........
> 
> i only spead bellys on frames as needed
> *


----------



## TAT2DAN

How much for a g-body frame wrap


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 8 2008, 09:06 PM~12372575
> *:scrutinize:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

Im waiting for pics of the new shit DOE!!!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 9 2008, 06:15 PM~12382245
> *Im waiting for pics of the new shit DOE!!!
> *


You better ask his babys moma first............. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 8 2008, 03:39 PM~12369311
> *nice work zack ,, you keep the pits with the hair on them , in the cages ,,, right ??? lol
> *


Hey. I just remembered u forgot my adex plug fucker.


----------



## JasonJ

Plug fucker.


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 8 2008, 01:37 PM~12369290
> *lmao ,,, not me man , im no fighter ..........
> 
> i only spead bellys on frames as needed
> *


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 10 2008, 02:23 AM~12383723
> *Plug fucker.
> *



LOL!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 9 2008, 08:45 PM~12382590
> *You better ask his babys moma first............. :0  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Dec 9 2008, 07:15 PM~12382245-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting for pics of the new shit DOE!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gotta get around to working on it first :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 07:45 PM~12382590
> *You better ask his babys moma first............. :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who sold a rag impala for a Gbody :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Dec 9 2008, 11:46 PM~12385435
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


You gotta build more than one car before commenting on mine :0


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 10 2008, 12:51 AM~12385483
> *
> You gotta build more than one car before commenting on mine  :0
> *



i love my car thats why i still have it........i will have it forever.......lol


----------



## 187_Regal

besides.......i was commenting on that ball and chain around your ankle that doesnt come up for parole for 18 years......lol


----------



## jsinnz64

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 9 2008, 09:53 PM~12385518
> *besides.......i was commenting on that ball and chain around your ankle that doesnt come up for parole for 18 years......lol
> *


bro thats harsh as fuck!!!!!!!! but his repost is funny UNO russ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 9 2008, 11:53 PM~12385518
> *besides.......i was commenting on that ball and chain around your ankle that doesnt come up for parole for 18 years......lol
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by jsinnz64_@Dec 10 2008, 12:45 AM~12386129
> *bro thats harsh as fuck!!!!!!!! but his repost is funny UNO russ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he's just sad because Jesse cant get him pregnant


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 10 2008, 01:55 AM~12386217
> *he's just sad because Jesse cant get him pregnant
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 10 2008, 01:55 AM~12386217
> *he's just sad because Jesse cant get him pregnant
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Dec 9 2008, 11:51 PM~12385483-->
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta build more than one car before commenting on mine  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Dec 10 2008, 12:55 AM~12386217
> *he's just sad because Jesse cant get him pregnant
> *


DAMN! Big DOwned! :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63

Says the guy who sold a rag impala for a Gbody :uh: 

Anytime you profit $10 grand you are still the winner............... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 10 2008, 07:22 PM~12393311
> *Says the guy who sold a rag impala for a Gbody  :uh:
> 
> Anytime you profit $10 grand you still like the weiner............... :0  :biggrin:
> *


There I fixed it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 10 2008, 08:04 PM~12393700
> *There I fixed it for you. :biggrin:
> *


You have been hangin out with brent 2 long............ :biggrin: He loves BIG HOTDOGS.................. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 10 2008, 08:57 PM~12394341
> *You have been hangin out with brent 2 long............ :biggrin: He loves BIG HOTDOGS.................. :biggrin:
> *


You guys never stop talking about them, it's even worse in person. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 10 2008, 07:58 PM~12393085
> *DAMN! Big DOwned!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 10 2008, 07:57 PM~12394341
> *You have been hangin out with brent 2 long............ :biggrin: He loves BIG HOTDOGS.................. :biggrin:
> *


big hotdogs or Lipsticks????


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 10 2008, 01:55 AM~12386217
> *he's just sad because Jesse cant get him pregnant
> *



ahahahahahahahahahaha ........................................... Russ & jesse sittin in the tree lol.............. then it broke


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 11 2008, 10:45 AM~12398583
> *ahahahahahahahahahaha ........................................... Russ & jesse sittin in the tree lol.............. then it broke
> *



Broke, I was thinking it would turn into saw dust then if they sat on it long enough it would be particle board. :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 11 2008, 05:40 AM~12398237
> *big hotdogs or Lipsticks????
> *


He likes to put lipstick on his hotdog........... :ugh: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 11 2008, 03:07 PM~12401199
> *He likes to put lipstick on his hotdog........... :ugh:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like you have some first hand knowledge of handling his hotdog :0 :ugh: :barf:


----------



## .TODD

:scrutinize:


----------



## JasonJ

All this gay talk..... we need some plasma cutting, grinding, welding, burning metal smell, hydraulic fluid stained t-shirts up in here to balance things out!


----------



## louisville chevy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=446763


----------



## WSL63

> I have some right and left hand knowledge of handling his hotdog :yessad:


----------



## Sixty34me

> I have some right and left hand knowledge of handling his hotdog :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

this is what brent listens too when hes welding  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Veqz8W98iA


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 12 2008, 04:08 PM~12409807
> *All this gay talk..... we need some plasma cutting, grinding, welding, burning metal smell, hydraulic fluid stained t-shirts up in here to balance things out!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

we're parting out an 84 cutlass , we're keeping the frame and engine and trans, but everything else has to go ... hit me up you need something , it will be going to crusher soon , and we do have a title if you need a body :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 14 2008, 08:14 AM~12425907
> *we're parting out an 84 cutlass , we're keeping the frame and engine and trans, but everything else has to go ... hit me up you need something , it will be going to crusher soon , and we do have a title if you need a body :biggrin:
> *


post some pics up ****** :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 14 2008, 10:00 AM~12425867
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I got the "commuters".... where you wanna go???


----------



## D4LWoode

what up Pitballs


i believe we will be heading out that way the first weekend of January,

ill call you tomorrow and get everything verified


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 14 2008, 09:14 AM~12425907
> *we're parting out an 84 cutlass , we're keeping the frame and engine and trans, but everything else has to go ... hit me up you need something , it will be going to crusher soon , and we do have a title if you need a body :biggrin:
> *


Hey wait a minute i dropped off my 84 cutlass to you to get worked on i hope it aint mine getting parted out :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

TTT FOR Pitbull


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 14 2008, 11:36 PM~12431062
> *Hey wait a minute i dropped off my 84 cutlass to you to get worked on i hope it aint mine getting parted out :biggrin:
> *


 i hope that purty blue frame will fit under my lac :cheesy: j/p


----------



## OVERTIME

I'm sure Brent could modify it to make it fit with all the crazy ideas he makes come to life


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 15 2008, 12:39 AM~12431103
> *i hope that purty blue frame will fit under my lac :cheesy:  j/p
> *



I know it will fit under my car. :biggrin: Just joking Ivan.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 15 2008, 07:12 AM~12432972
> *I know it will fit under my car.  :biggrin:  Just joking Ivan.
> *



x2 mine 2 :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

I M SURE EVERYONE KNOW'S THIS ALREADY. BUT DAMN THIS DUDE IS FUCKING COOL HE MUST HAVE SPENT LIKE45 MIN ON THE PHONE WITH ME VERY GOOD PERSON TO TALK TO AND WORK IS TOP NOTCH!! SHIT TO BE HONEST IM LOOKING TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF NEW YORK LOUISVILLE DOESNT SOUND TO BAD..HOPE MOST PEOPLE ARE THIS COOL OUT THERE.


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 15 2008, 10:44 PM~12439362
> *I M SURE EVERYONE KNOW'S THIS ALREADY. BUT DAMN THIS DUDE IS FUCKING COOL HE MUST HAVE SPENT LIKE45 MIN ON THE PHONE WITH ME VERY GOOD PERSON TO TALK TO AND WORK IS TOP NOTCH!! SHIT TO BE HONEST IM LOOKING TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF NEW YORK LOUISVILLE DOESNT SOUND TO BAD..HOPE MOST PEOPLE ARE THIS COOL OUT THERE.
> *


a lot of southern hospitality here homie  :biggrin:


----------



## louisville chevy

hey brent, everything still coming in friday? jus hit me up.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 15 2008, 07:44 PM~12439362
> *I M SURE EVERYONE KNOW'S THIS ALREADY. BUT DAMN THIS DUDE IS FUCKING COOL HE MUST HAVE SPENT LIKE45 MIN ON THE PHONE WITH ME VERY GOOD PERSON TO TALK TO AND WORK IS TOP NOTCH!! SHIT TO BE HONEST IM LOOKING TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF NEW YORK LOUISVILLE DOESNT SOUND TO BAD..HOPE MOST PEOPLE ARE THIS COOL OUT THERE.
> *



x2 im considering it too


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 15 2008, 09:44 PM~12439362
> *I M SURE EVERYONE KNOW'S THIS ALREADY. BUT DAMN THIS DUDE IS FUCKING COOL HE MUST HAVE SPENT LIKE45 MIN ON THE PHONE WITH ME VERY GOOD PERSON TO TALK TO AND WORK IS TOP NOTCH!! SHIT TO BE HONEST IM LOOKING TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF NEW YORK LOUISVILLE DOESNT SOUND TO BAD..HOPE MOST PEOPLE ARE THIS COOL OUT THERE.
> *


  lots of cool peeps in ky  im glad i live in ky..


----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 16 2008, 01:44 PM~12446037
> * lots of cool peeps in ky  im glad i live in ky..
> *


x2 i wouldnt wanna live anywhere else but here


----------



## WSL63

This would look COOL on the website...................... :biggrin: BP.......


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 15 2008, 08:44 PM~12439362
> *I M SURE EVERYONE KNOW'S THIS ALREADY. BUT DAMN THIS DUDE IS FUCKING COOL HE MUST HAVE SPENT LIKE45 MIN ON THE PHONE WITH ME VERY GOOD PERSON TO TALK TO AND WORK IS TOP NOTCH!! SHIT TO BE HONEST IM LOOKING TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF NEW YORK LOUISVILLE DOESNT SOUND TO BAD..HOPE MOST PEOPLE ARE THIS COOL OUT THERE.
> *


Brent is real good people and that's who he surrounds himself with. What's up B. :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 16 2008, 07:12 PM~12450194
> *This would look COOL on the website...................... :biggrin: BP.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats funny, i was just gonna post that pic. thats my pump before i put it in, i hope to see what it does when this snow clears. :biggrin: 

heres another, pic not as good tho :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Dec 17 2008, 01:25 AM~12452801
> *thats funny, i was just gonna post that pic. thats my pump before i put it in, i hope to see what it does when this snow clears. :biggrin:
> 
> heres another, pic not as good tho :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Is that a Pissed In pump? :biggrin: It comes with genuine Pitbull dog piss in it. :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Dec 16 2008, 02:44 PM~12446037-->
> 
> 
> 
> lots of cool peeps in ky  im glad i live in ky..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 01:50 AM~12452616
> *Brent is real good people and that's who he surrounds himself with.  What's up B. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57_@Dec 17 2008, 06:38 AM~12453295
> *Is that a Pissed In pump?  :biggrin:  It comes with genuine Pitbull dog piss in it.  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 17 2008, 03:38 AM~12453295
> *Is that a Pissed In pump?  :biggrin:  It comes with genuine Pitbull dog piss in it.  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KING*85*

how much 4 g-body frame.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## PITBULL

tim thats some funny shit bro , lol 



hey what up justin


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 19 2008, 11:20 PM~12477103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks , same to you and everyone else


----------



## TYTE9D

ttt


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

TTT


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## 63hardtoprider

Merry Christmas Brent and family, hope Santa sends you your 57 for a nice present!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Dec 22 2008, 02:48 AM~12496495
> *Merry Christmas Brent and family, hope Santa sends you your 57 for a nice present!
> *



x2

merry christmas hope you get your christine


----------



## JROCK

HEY PITBULL. HOW MUCH ARE YOUR SLOW DOWN VALVES AND ARE THEY 1/2" OR 3/8" OPENINGS ON THEM AND ARE THEY CHROME OR POLISHED? THANKS IN ADVANCE JROCK.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL!! HOPE ALL "I"S WELL!! :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE TAYLORS! :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

MERRY X-MAS LOUISVILLE!! BRENT AND FAM, AND ALL THE RIDER'S OUT HERE!!! IM HOPING TO BE LIVING THERE FOR THE NEXT X-MAS!!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 23 2008, 08:51 PM~12511104
> *MERRY X-MAS LOUISVILLE!! BRENT AND FAM, AND ALL THE RIDER'S OUT HERE!!! IM HOPING TO BE LIVING THERE FOR THE NEXT X-MAS!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 23 2008, 08:51 PM~12511104
> *MERRY X-MAS LOUISVILLE!! BRENT AND FAM, AND ALL THE RIDER'S OUT HERE!!! IM HOPING TO BE LIVING THERE FOR THE NEXT X-MAS!!
> *


Whats up homie, you moving to Louisville or something????


----------



## WSL63

Post pics of the new truck................


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 23 2008, 09:47 PM~12511610
> *Post pics of the new truck................
> *


Yea, he took advantage of some old lady! Practically stole it! hno:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

WHATS UP JASON IM REALLY LOOKING INTO IT!! GONNA GO CHECK IT OUT REAL SOON IM TIRED OF NEW YORK BRO! BY THE WAY WHATS NEW? MERRY X MAS!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 23 2008, 11:12 PM~12511855
> *Yea, he took advantage of some old lady! Practically stole it!  hno:
> *



All I know is that it looks damn good. :yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

merry x-mas pitbul from the pinky family


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Biz-MN

<span style='color:blue'>*FROM
BIZ - MINNESOTA*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 23 2008, 11:04 PM~12512290
> *WHATS UP JASON IM REALLY LOOKING INTO IT!! GONNA GO CHECK IT OUT REAL SOON IM TIRED OF NEW YORK BRO! BY THE WAY WHATS NEW? MERRY X MAS!!
> *


 i dont know if this will help make up your mind, but KY girls fuck on the first date. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 25 2008, 02:54 PM~12524425
> *i dont know if this will help make up your mind, but  KY girls fuck on the first date.  :cheesy:
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Happy holiday pitbull From RNL customs Robertson fam.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 25 2008, 11:54 AM~12524425
> *i dont know if this will help make up your mind, but  KY girls fuck on the first date.  :cheesy:
> *


LMFAO YOUR TRIP BRO!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 25 2008, 11:54 AM~12524425
> *i dont know if this will help make up your mind, but  KY girls fuck on the first date.  :cheesy:
> *


*pics or it didnt happen * :0 :0


----------



## Bigthangs

Brent check your pm


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 26 2008, 01:28 AM~12528713
> *pics or it didnt happen  :0  :0
> *


LMAO, dont wanna cause a ruckus!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 25 2008, 11:54 AM~12524425
> *i dont know if this will help make up your mind, but  KY girls fuck on the first date.  :cheesy:
> *



:0 damn i gotta come down there


----------



## Boxman513

Hope your family had a good Christmas homie.......and I hope Monte didn't piss on any of your gifts.... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice red very nice  
oh and brent i got it :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 27 2008, 06:18 PM~12538953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE.....* :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

DAMN THAT SHIT CAME OUT NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 26 2008, 06:18 AM~12529551
> *LMAO, dont wanna cause a ruckus!
> *


i knew you was bullshiting


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 28 2008, 06:56 PM~12546547
> *DAMN THAT SHIT CAME OUT NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 27 2008, 06:18 PM~12538953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 29 2008, 01:18 AM~12548981
> *i knew you was bullshiting
> *


lol.... naw naw never that! :biggrin: 


Dash looks good RED! :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:biggrin: NICE WAY TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Dec 29 2008, 08:00 AM~12550214-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Dec 29 2008, 08:26 AM~12550318
> *lol.... naw naw never that!  :biggrin:
> Dash looks good RED!  :0
> *


Thanks Jason


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 29 2008, 08:26 AM~12550318
> *lol.... naw naw never that!  :biggrin:
> Dash looks good RED!  :0
> *


yea yea naked pics of KY whores or ya lyin! dont worrie i wont tell ya wife :0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 29 2008, 07:21 AM~12550116
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YO RED, THIS IS JAMES FROM ST. LOUIS!! GOTS TA GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE, MAN THAT IS NICE. GOTTA HOLLA AT YOU ON SOME OF THOSE LEAF TURNIN SKILLS! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 30 2008, 02:14 AM~12557794
> *yea yea naked pics of KY whores or ya lyin! dont worrie i wont tell ya wife :0
> *


Trade for some naked NC whores??? :dunno:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Dec 30 2008, 01:09 AM~12558179
> *YO RED, THIS IS JAMES FROM ST. LOUIS!! GOTS TA GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE, MAN THAT IS NICE. GOTTA HOLLA AT YOU ON SOME OF THOSE LEAF TURNIN SKILLS! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks James, call me anytime man


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 31 2008, 03:04 PM~12571342
> *bump
> *


NICE AVI :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 31 2008, 03:46 PM~12571727
> *NICE AVI  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks same to you


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

TTT


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

how much would a basic two pump setup run? whats included


----------



## lone star

full chrome pitbull setup in the trunk of the 60. adex to the nose.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 27 2008, 06:18 PM~12538953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Outstanding


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:thumbsup: JUST TO KEEP ON REINFORCING WHAT EVERYONE HAS TO SAY,
I WENT TO LOUISVILLE THIS PASS WEEKEND, AND JUST LIKE I THOUGHT BRENT (MR.PITBULL) WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND TOOK TIME OUT OF HIS DAY TO SHOW US AROUND TOWN.(WHICH IS A VERY NICE PLACE BY THE WAY) SHOUT OUT TO THE "VILLE". GAVE ME A TOUR OF THE SHOP AND ALL. THANX BRENT!! :thumbsup: .IF ANYONE WANTS GREAT WORK AT A FAIR PRICE THIS IS THE MAN TO SPEAK TO,TOP NOTCH WORK PERIOD,IM SURE THAT MOST OF US HAVE BEEN JERKED BEFORE AND ARE TIRED OF IT SO HERE YOU GO PITBULL HYDRAULICS, MY NEW ONE AND ONLY HYDRO SHOP :thumbsup: .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 6 2009, 03:56 PM~12622970
> *:thumbsup: JUST TO KEEP ON REINFORCING WHAT EVERYONE HAS TO SAY,
> I WENT TO LOUISVILLE THIS PASS WEEKEND, AND JUST LIKE I THOUGHT BRENT (MR.PITBULL) WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND TOOK TIME OUT OF HIS DAY TO SHOW US AROUND TOWN.(WHICH IS A VERY NICE PLACE BY THE WAY) SHOUT OUT TO THE "VILLE". GAVE ME A TOUR OF THE SHOP AND ALL. THANX BRENT!! :thumbsup: .IF ANYONE WANTS GREAT WORK AT A FAIR PRICE THIS IS THE MAN TO SPEAK TO,TOP NOTCH WORK PERIOD,IM SURE THAT MOST OF US HAVE BEEN JERKED BEFORE AND ARE TIRED OF IT SO HERE YOU GO PITBULL HYDRAULICS, MY NEW ONE AND ONLY HYDRO SHOP :thumbsup: .
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 04:34 PM~12613689
> *full chrome pitbull setup in the trunk of the 60. adex to the nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn she sure is pretty :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 6 2009, 01:56 PM~12622970
> *:thumbsup: JUST TO KEEP ON REINFORCING WHAT EVERYONE HAS TO SAY,
> I WENT TO LOUISVILLE THIS PASS WEEKEND, AND JUST LIKE I THOUGHT BRENT (MR.PITBULL) WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND TOOK TIME OUT OF HIS DAY TO SHOW US AROUND TOWN.(WHICH IS A VERY NICE PLACE BY THE WAY) SHOUT OUT TO THE "VILLE". GAVE ME A TOUR OF THE SHOP AND ALL. THANX BRENT!! :thumbsup: .IF ANYONE WANTS GREAT WORK AT A FAIR PRICE THIS IS THE MAN TO SPEAK TO,TOP NOTCH WORK PERIOD,IM SURE THAT MOST OF US HAVE BEEN JERKED BEFORE AND ARE TIRED OF IT SO HERE YOU GO PITBULL HYDRAULICS, MY NEW ONE AND ONLY HYDRO SHOP :thumbsup: .
> *




 :yes: :thumbsup: sounds like a good time


----------



## sambrutay

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 07:34 PM~12613689
> *full chrome pitbull setup in the trunk of the 60. adex to the nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bump


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

BUMP BUMP BUMP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 01:34 AM~12613689
> *full chrome pitbull setup in the trunk of the 60. adex to the nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man bro you make wish i kept mine ,, that looks awesome laid in the back


----------



## Chevillacs

DAMN PINKYS GETTIN A FACE LIFT!!!!

WHATS UP BRENT CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BITCH ON THE BUMPER HERE IN VA .....KEEP US UPDATED


----------



## JasonJ

Im just gonna be quiet right now. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin: Man all I can say is :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 7 2009, 03:54 PM~12635243
> *man bro you make wish i kept mine ,, that looks awesome laid in the back
> *


you sold it?????


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2009, 04:44 PM~12635798
> *you sold it?????
> *



:0 :tears:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2009, 07:34 PM~12635685
> *Im just gonna be quiet right now. :cheesy:
> *



:yes:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 7 2009, 02:10 PM~12634178
> *BUMP BUMP BUMP IT UP :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN BRO YOU WORK QUICK AS HELL !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

lol, I could say something also but I wont..............


----------



## hugos76




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 7 2009, 04:49 PM~12635196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brents bike sure is cute..........Pinkbull Bitches............ :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 8 2009, 06:20 AM~12641069
> *Pinkbull
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Ahahahaha got dammit I can't wait till its warm


----------



## 1sexytre

man is that pink 63 belong to a chick just curious cause i was at a rollers only picnic in canada few years ago and there was a chick up there that said she had a pink 63 with black top just curious


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 8 2009, 05:59 PM~12645493
> *man is that pink 63 belong to a chick just curious cause i was at a rollers only picnic in canada few years ago and there was a chick up there that said she had a pink 63 with black top just curious
> *


That was brent with a wig.................. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 8 2009, 05:03 PM~12645536
> *That was brent with a wig.................. :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 8 2009, 07:03 PM~12645536
> *That was brent with a wig.................. :0  :biggrin:
> *


that was coldblooded lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 8 2009, 06:59 PM~12645493
> *man is that pink 63 belong to a chick just curious cause i was at a rollers only picnic in canada few years ago and there was a chick up there that said she had a pink 63 with black top just curious
> *


Yea, she is in these pics....


----------



## JasonJ

Damn, looking thru old pics to find those of the pink car and look what i found.... FLASHBACK! :0


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 8 2009, 05:49 PM~12645925
> *Yea, she is in these pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats a long time ago :biggrin: 

i believe jason sold me sum trim or sum flag emblems as well...way back in the day...just fresh outta the paint shop on that day


----------



## sambrutay




----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 8 2009, 05:49 PM~12645925
> *Yea, she is in these pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah thats the same chick she was wit a dude named jeff from rollers only pa and we all chilled and ate dinner and cruised around up there that weekend of the picnic


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 9 2009, 10:47 AM~12651696
> *yeah thats the same chick she was wit a dude named jeff from rollers only pa and we all chilled and ate dinner and cruised around up there that weekend of the picnic
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 9 2009, 10:47 AM~12651696
> *yeah thats the same chick she was wit a dude named jeff from rollers only pa and we all chilled and ate dinner and cruised around up there that weekend of the picnic
> *


where the hell is JEFF


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 9 2009, 03:45 PM~12654908
> *where the hell is JEFF
> *


moved to cali a year ago


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 9 2009, 05:45 PM~12654908
> *where the hell is JEFF
> *


He is in San Diego livin it up!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2009, 07:55 PM~12656181
> *He is in San Diego livin it up!
> *


*really.????????wow.. does he get on lay it low anymore..??*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 9 2009, 09:50 PM~12657139
> *really.????????wow.. does he get on lay it low anymore..??
> *


Shit i dunno, he changed his name a while back to something i cant remember.... i talk to him on myspace. I would send you a link to his profile, BUT I FORGOT YOURE NOT ALLOWED ON MYSPACE ANYMORE!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :rant:


----------



## Bear Grylls

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2009, 10:22 PM~12657477
> *Shit i dunno, he changed his name a while back to something i cant remember.... i talk to him on myspace. I would send you a link to his profile, BUT I FORGOT YOURE NOT ALLOWED ON MYSPACE ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :rant:
> *


dam dude.... blowing up my shit.... :nosad:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 9 2009, 10:24 PM~12657498
> *dam dude.... blowing up my shit.... :nosad:
> *


Yea man.... im mad about it.... i didnt even get one single cute glitter comment from you all of 2007!!! :angry:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 NOT SURE WHY BUT IM SURE THERE IS A FUNNY REASON


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2009, 10:26 PM~12657515
> *Yea man.... im mad about it.... i didnt even get one single cute glitter comment from you all of 2007!!!  :angry:
> *












your bitch ass love the glitter....


----------



## JasonJ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

*can you get back to posting pics of pitbull stuff.....*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 9 2009, 10:36 PM~12657625
> *can you get back to posting pics of pitbull stuff.....
> *


If you say so.....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Is that my buddy at his old house


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2009, 12:07 AM~12658022
> *Is that my buddy at his old house
> *



Yes indeed , I'm diggin the hair too lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2009, 11:07 PM~12658022
> *Is that my buddy at his old house
> *


WATCH ME WALK THE DOG BITCH!!!

I liked the original stripe job on the rear quarter better though, cant believe he made you take it off! :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 9 2009, 11:14 PM~12658097
> *Yes indeed , I'm diggin the hair too lol
> *


Hey.... you cant make fun of "Slick Rock Greer"!!! :0 



























Damn, hes gonna charge me double for shit after this post.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 9 2009, 11:14 PM~12658097
> *Yes indeed , I'm diggin the hair too lol
> *



honda hair is bobs favorite...lol 







j/p homies :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 7 2009, 03:49 PM~12635196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn brent you need to clean. Plus I can;t believe you did that :angry:


----------



## jsinnz64

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 10 2009, 05:13 AM~12660900
> *damn brent you need to clean. Plus I can;t believe you did that :angry:
> *


haaahaaaa i can! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

thanks brent for doing that for me at such short notice :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2009, 10:19 PM~12658156
> *WATCH ME WALK THE DOG BITCH!!!
> 
> I liked the original stripe job on the rear quarter better though, cant believe he made you take it off!  :0
> *


 :biggrin: 

I remember that...


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 9 2009, 11:47 AM~12651696
> *yeah thats the same chick she was wit a dude named jeff from rollers only pa and we all chilled and ate dinner and cruised around up there that weekend of the picnic
> *



Yeah, thats RULOWS sister right, Armando right?

Yeah, she was really cool. Met her at our picnic, she was kinda hangin with Jeff I think. Shes gotta temper though huh?... :biggrin: 

Anyone seen/heard from Jeff? I have his caddy for over 2 years now, and haven't heard a word. Lets see, 24 months of storage, 50 bucks a month, I guess its mine now...?

Anyone wanna buy a 80's coupe? :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 12 2009, 08:00 PM~12684618
> *Yeah,  thats RULOWS sister right, Armando right?
> 
> Yeah, she was really cool.  Met her at our picnic, she was kinda hangin with Jeff I think. Shes gotta temper though huh?... :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone seen/heard from Jeff?  I have his caddy for over 2 years now, and haven't heard a word.  Lets see, 24 months of storage, 50 bucks a month,  I guess its mine now...?
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a 80's coupe?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah this is pete right i was up there from trevis that year twice once when it was hella cold and second time at the picnic dude i remember the damn border patrol was a bitch that day we took the caddy across shit so what you been up to


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 12 2009, 10:00 PM~12684618
> *Yeah,  thats RULOWS sister right, Armando right?
> 
> Yeah, she was really cool.  Met her at our picnic, she was kinda hangin with Jeff I think. Shes gotta temper though huh?... :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone seen/heard from Jeff?  I have his caddy for over 2 years now, and haven't heard a word.  Lets see, 24 months of storage, 50 bucks a month,  I guess its mine now...?
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a 80's coupe?  :biggrin:
> *


I talk to him on myspace... yu want me to pass any info on to him besides that he no longer has a Cadillac? lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 11 2009, 07:05 PM~12672007
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I remember that...
> *


Hahahhaaa, were you there when he did that shit? Brent came around the corner and was like....


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 13 2009, 09:48 AM~12690198
> *Hahahhaaa, were you there when he did that shit? Brent came around the corner and was like....
> *



Yup... I was there... :biggrin: 

I was over at Hollywoods new shop this past weekend... and this same thing was brought up.


----------



## KandyKutty

just wanted to say what everyone :wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 13 2009, 07:22 PM~12695722
> *just wanted to say what everyone :wave:
> *


whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 13 2009, 08:48 AM~12690198
> *Hahahhaaa, were you there when he did that shit? Brent came around the corner and was like....
> *


I was there to. we all came up in the rent a wreck, like some school kids on a field trip.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

whats up josh & brent, i finally got my flatbed fixed. the PTO pump and the shaft that goes in the tranny wurr both stripped  and the repair wasn't cheep. lets just say it set me back a lil on the duece project DAMN!! datts ok i'll just have to get my grind on "ANYBODY NEED A TOW" :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 12 2009, 08:00 PM~12684618
> *Yeah,  thats RULOWS sister right, Armando right?
> 
> Yeah, she was really cool.  Met her at our picnic, she was kinda hangin with Jeff I think. Shes gotta temper though huh?... :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone seen/heard from Jeff?  I have his caddy for over 2 years now, and haven't heard a word.  Lets see, 24 months of storage, 50 bucks a month,  I guess its mine now...?
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a 80's coupe?   :biggrin:
> *


SUP PETE :wave:

ima start planning for SCRAPE 09 now :biggrin:

pre party at Sundowner :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jan 14 2009, 09:47 AM~12701118
> *whats up josh & brent, i finally got my flatbed fixed. the PTO pump and the shaft that goes in the tranny wurr both stripped  and the repair wasn't cheep. lets just say it set me back a lil on the duece project DAMN!! datts ok i'll just have to get my grind on "ANYBODY NEED A TOW"  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


man sorry i didn't get to holla at you while you were here i was sick maybe next time you can stay and i'll get you out for the night


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 7 2009, 03:49 PM~12635196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: TTT


----------



## djdvl666

WHATSUP BRENT AND JOSH THIS IS BOONE FROM K.C., THANKS FOR HANGING OUT IN THE COLD WHILE WE WERE IN TOWN.

THE A ARMS LOOK GREAT, CAN'T WAIT TO POLISH AND CHROME THEM.

WE BUMPED THE NEW CD ALL THE WAY BACK.

CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT. A LITTLE DOWN 4 LIFE LOVE IN THE MIDDLE OF IT WITH THE MONTE AND MIKES CADDI FEATURING RICK ROSS AND YO GOTTI.

http://www.blastro.com/player/monegchevyanthemremix.html


----------



## drasticbean

SEE YOU NEXT WEEK MR PITBULL.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 15 2009, 11:37 PM~12720328
> *SEE YOU NEXT WEEK MR PITBULL.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN LIKE THAT BEAN? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

hey Brent Imma try and come by next weekend and get them arms


----------



## drasticbean

I WILL BE IN YOUR HOOD NEXT SATURDAY.
WILL YOU BE SERVING LUNCH ???


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2009, 06:50 PM~12726279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice its about time. Lol


----------



## PITBULL

hey bean if you can make it here before jason next weekend , i'll let you bang j's car ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ahahahahahaa slick rock on that j .......lol


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2009, 08:03 PM~12728004
> *hey bean if you can make it here before jason next weekend , i'll let you bang j's car ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ahahahahahaa slick rock on that j .......lol
> *


DO YOU MEAN BANG HER IN THE EYE LIKE I DID? :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 16 2009, 08:23 PM~12728226
> *DO YOU MEAN BANG HER IN THE EYE LIKE I DID? :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW I KNOW PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN RIGHT LOL







:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2009, 10:03 PM~12728004
> *hey bean if you can make it here before jason next weekend , i'll let you bang j's car ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ahahahahahaa slick rock on that j .......lol
> *


cool.. i'll be there...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

let me know what day and ill ride down to brents and visit


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I'm comin too......... We might as well go eat lol


----------



## yetti

Here's a PITBULL pump that will be going in my car soon. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Hell froze over................. :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 17 2009, 03:24 PM~12733743
> *Hell froze over................. :0
> *


Just lay and play. It just might freeze even more. :0 I'm thinking hardlines for a cleaner look.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 17 2009, 03:26 PM~12733758
> *Just lay and play. It just might freeze even more. :0  I'm thinking hardlines for a cleaner look.
> *


Thinking.................... :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 17 2009, 03:28 PM~12733781
> *Thinking.................... :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm on a budget fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 16 2009, 04:50 PM~12726279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhh shit! Damn that looks snice, even with the missing antenea. :biggrin: Damn I might have to get up early and try to met some of the people when they are in and buy me some arms


----------



## OVERTIME

Who is the guy out of Louisiana selling Pitbull hydraulics on e-bay ? He says he is the only authorized Pitbull dealer on e bay.


----------



## Individualsms

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 18 2009, 11:41 AM~12739794
> *Who is the guy out of Louisiana selling Pitbull hydraulics on e-bay ? He says he is the only authorized Pitbull dealer on e bay.
> *


His name is brian doran he one of our distributors In new orleans, Why do you want to know?


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Jan 18 2009, 02:19 PM~12740886
> *His name is brian doran he one of our distributors In new orleans, Why do you want to know?
> *


Just curious Walt i came across it on e bay


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 17 2009, 03:26 PM~12733758
> *Just lay and play. It just might freeze even more. :0  I'm thinking hardlines for a cleaner look.
> *


GOOD seein you come back out. :biggrin: Take it to tulsa... :biggrin: :biggrin: Is it for the lincoln?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 18 2009, 03:45 PM~12741385
> *GOOD seein you come back out. :biggrin: Take it to tulsa... :biggrin:  :biggrin: Is it for the lincoln?
> *


Yeah. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 18 2009, 03:47 PM~12741396
> *Yeah. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 17 2009, 07:51 AM~12731120
> *let me know what day and ill ride down to brents and visit
> *


*i should be getting there saturday late afternoon....jasonj should be there also ,he owes me some money.....*


----------



## D4LWoode

here ya go Brent,

hey I also need some switches
2-6 prongs
2-3 prongs

let me know how much


thanks again for everything


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 18 2009, 09:42 PM~12743278
> *i should be getting there saturday late afternoon....jasonj should be there also ,he owes me some money.....
> *


we all need to go out and eat like bob said and I guess Jason J will be buying yours :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 18 2009, 11:10 PM~12744239
> *we all need to go out and eat like bob said, and i guess Jason J is buying yours...lol :biggrin:
> *


*while im on the road,i will give state by state detail where im at....*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 18 2009, 11:13 PM~12744281
> *while im on the road,i will give state by state detail where im at....
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 18 2009, 11:10 PM~12744239
> *we all need to go out and eat like bob said and I guess Jason J will be buying yours :biggrin:
> *


yeah yeah now who's buying mine :0 

Roosters anyone?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 18 2009, 11:10 PM~12744239
> *we all need to go out and eat like bob said, and i guess Jason J is buying yours...lol :biggrin:
> *


any cow tipping.........?????????????


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 18 2009, 09:00 PM~12744119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go Brent,
> 
> hey I also need some switches
> 2-6 prongs
> 2-3 prongs
> 
> let me know how much
> thanks again for everything
> *


that wawa is sick


----------



## UNO408

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 19 2009, 12:24 AM~12744449
> *yeah yeah now who's buying mine  :0
> 
> Roosters anyone?
> *



Fuck Roosters. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 19 2009, 08:40 AM~12747236
> *Fuck Roosters.    :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You just have to come 30 min early to put your order in :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 19 2009, 10:51 AM~12747440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You just have to come 30 min early to put your order in  :biggrin:
> *



30 minutes my ass. :angry: Everytime I have been there I have got screwed. I need someone else to order for me next time and maybe I will get my food.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 18 2009, 09:42 PM~12743278
> *i should be getting there saturday late afternoon....jasonj should be there also ,he owes me some money.....
> *


This is all true except for who owes who some money.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 19 2009, 12:13 AM~12744281
> *while im on the road,i will give state by state detail where im at....
> *


careful you startin to sound addicted to LIL like bob.....lol


----------



## hardline90




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 19 2009, 03:40 PM~12749793
> *careful you startin to sound addicted to LIL like bob.....lol
> *


most of us are addicted and need major help...


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 19 2009, 06:45 PM~12751320
> *most of us are addicted and need major help...
> *


YOU COMING BACK THROUGH 95 WHEN YOU COME HOME, SHOOT UP THROW VIRGINIA HOMIE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Jan 18 2009, 11:24 PM~12744449-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah now who's buying mine  :0
> 
> Roosters anyone?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Jan 18 2009, 11:36 PM~12744598
> *any cow tipping.........?????????????
> *


might be .... it would definatly be goodtimes..lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 19 2009, 07:45 PM~12751320
> *most of us are addicted and need major help...
> *


 :yessad: true dat!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512*

> where is the cool pic at brent?
> 
> Like the shadow on the door :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gorilla Bob

If yall for real lemme know for sure who's goin ill set us up a room....... And order timmy's an hour in advance lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 20 2009, 03:55 AM~12757652
> *If yall for real lemme know for sure who's goin ill set us up a room....... And order timmy's an hour in advance lol
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 20 2009, 06:14 AM~12757803
> *:uh:  :loco:
> *


lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 20 2009, 07:14 AM~12757803
> *:uh:  :loco:
> *




I'm talkin in the back fool lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 20 2009, 04:55 AM~12757652
> *If yall for real lemme know for sure who's goin ill set us up a room....... And order timmy's an hour in advance lol
> *



That will work, call me so I can put in my order ahead of time. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 20 2009, 06:50 PM~12763301
> *That will work, call me so I can put in my order ahead of time.  :biggrin:
> *


call now :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 19 2009, 07:45 PM~12751320
> *most of us are addicted and need major help...
> *


im down to meet the king of videos.....lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 20 2009, 08:29 PM~12764328
> *im down to meet the king of videos.....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 20 2009, 08:29 PM~12764328
> *im down to meet the king of videos.....lol
> *


who.....me..........???????????
i'm just a regular guy...... 

what videos are you talking about.....???


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

STILL THERE BEAN? :dunno:


----------



## hardline90




----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 20 2009, 11:54 PM~12766038
> *who.....me..........???????????
> i'm just  a regular guy......
> 
> what videos are you talking about.....???
> *


You know what videos. :biggrin: Lets just say Russ and his hand visit off topic often throughout the day searching for your topic. :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 21 2009, 06:35 AM~12769176
> *You know what videos.  :biggrin:  Lets just say Russ and his hand visit off topic often throughout the day searching for your topic.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 20 2009, 01:55 AM~12757652
> *If yall for real lemme know for sure who's goin ill set us up a room....... And order timmy's an hour in advance lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 21 2009, 08:35 AM~12769176
> *You know what videos.  :biggrin:  Lets just say Russ and his hand visit off topic often throughout the day searching for your topic.  :roflmao:
> *


lol, coldblooded :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

:tears: take good care of her i know shes in good hands :biggrin: 





































:wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 21 2009, 04:40 PM~12774158
> *:tears: take good care of her i know shes in good hands  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


 SO YOU SENT IT GOOD FOR YOU IM SURE IT'S ONE OF THE BEST THINGS YOU COULD HAVE DONE FOR YOU LOW LOW CONGRATES :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 21 2009, 05:59 PM~12775009
> *SO YOU SENT IT GOOD FOR YOU IM SURE IT'S ONE OF THE BEST THINGS YOU COULD HAVE DONE FOR YOU LOW LOW CONGRATES :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro that car is pennsylvania's future king :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 21 2009, 06:29 PM~12775296
> *thanks bro that car is pennsylvania's future king  :biggrin:
> *


IS BRENT DOING THE WHOLE SET-UP?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 21 2009, 07:18 PM~12775734
> *IS BRENT DOING THE WHOLE SET-UP?
> *



 :thumbsup: 

all but the rear pupms


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 20 2009, 12:53 AM~12755428
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 21 2009, 07:47 PM~12776079
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> all but the rear pupms
> *


 :0 :0 :0 KING OF P.A SOUNDS RIGHT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

pitbull wishbone


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 22 2009, 06:17 PM~12785103
> *pitbull wishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now lets see it mashing the bumper. Looks real good as usaul. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy: 

Yetti that wagon is fucking sick man! :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 19 2009, 06:00 AM~12744119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go Brent,
> 
> hey I also need some switches
> 2-6 prongs
> 2-3 prongs
> 
> let me know how much
> thanks again for everything
> *


TTT , for a bad ass pic ,,, soon to be PB equipped :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 22 2009, 06:42 PM~12785328
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Yetti that wagon is fucking sick man!  :0
> *


It's not mine, way to nice for me. Woody and the crew have done a good job on it. :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 22 2009, 05:17 PM~12785103
> *pitbull wishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im kicking myself in the ass for rushen my 63 rebuild brnet you should have stopped me :uh:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 22 2009, 06:53 PM~12785446
> *TTT , for a bad ass pic ,,, soon to be  PB equipped :biggrin:
> *


PITBULL is the ONLY hydraulics to run. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 22 2009, 05:17 PM~12785103
> *pitbull wishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Jason that has a killer lock up but now you need to fix that overspray or do you have a chrome trunk pan :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 22 2009, 07:27 PM~12785820
> *damn Jason that has a killer lock up but now you need to fix that overspray or do you have a chrome trunk pan :cheesy:
> *


How you gonna hate on a 64 with chrome undies Shawn? :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 22 2009, 06:28 PM~12785837
> *How you gonna hate on a 64 with chrome undies Shawn? :biggrin:
> *


I'm sorry my jelousy gets in the way sometimes :biggrin: Plus mayyyyyyybe it was me telling him it might be pretty damn spiffy on there :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 22 2009, 07:30 PM~12785850
> *I'm sorry my jelousy gets in the way sometimes :biggrin:  Plus mayyyyyyybe it was me telling him it might pretty damn spiffy on there :biggrin:
> *


I feel you. :biggrin: Can't wait to see it smashing in Tulsa.


----------



## Sixty34me

hey brent gimmie a call tomarrow if you can about when a good time would be to see you about them arms for the lac


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 22 2009, 06:31 PM~12785861
> *I feel you. :biggrin:  Can't wait to see it smashing in Tulsa.
> *


 plus I know Jason would try to point me in the right direction if it was mine  I'd love to see it before it goes


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 22 2009, 07:35 PM~12785901
> *plus I know Jason would try to point me in the right direction if it was mine  I'd love to see it before it goes
> *


I'm sure Jason will have alot of fun with this one. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 22 2009, 05:17 PM~12785103
> *pitbull wishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 22 2009, 08:27 PM~12785820
> *damn Jason that has a killer lock up but now you need to fix that overspray or do you have a chrome trunk pan :cheesy:
> *


Yeaaaaaa, that fucking painter got yellow primer alllll over my colormatched belly, sonofabish! I was pretty pissed when i saw it. :angry: Ill clean it up though.  

You gonna be around this weekend? Stop thru.


----------



## low350




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 22 2009, 09:05 PM~12786195
> *Yeaaaaaa, that fucking painter got yellow primer alllll over my colormatched belly, sonofabish! I was pretty pissed when i saw it.  :angry:  Ill clean it up though.
> 
> You gonna be around this weekend? Stop thru.
> *


i hate overspray, we used that liquid stuff called spraymask by 3m on my belly, it just rinses right off and turns back into soap after your done


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 22 2009, 07:17 PM~12785103
> *pitbull wishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks mean :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 22 2009, 07:05 PM~12786195
> *Yeaaaaaa, that fucking painter got yellow primer alllll over my colormatched belly, sonofabish! I was pretty pissed when i saw it.  :angry:  Ill clean it up though.
> 
> You gonna be around this weekend? Stop thru.
> *



itll buff out :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

Do we get any pitbull souvenirs with every pitbull purchase over 1000 dollars ????
Like -hats,t-shirts- stickers-mouse pads--pens--calendars,muggs -posters-a pitbull membership card -key chain ??? 
Or how about a goodie bag with some stuff in it. ??


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 23 2009, 11:17 AM~12791402
> *Do we get any pitbull souvenirs with every pitbull purchase over 1000 dollars ????
> Like -hats,t-shirts- stickers-mouse pads--pens--calendars,muggs -posters-a pitbull membership card -key chain  ???
> Or how about a goodie bag with some stuff in it.  ??
> *


Good luck with that.... ive been trying to get a damn Pitbull shirt for at least 2 years.... i guess he only makes them in Pat Burke sizes.... EXTRA MEDIUM!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 23 2009, 09:17 AM~12791402
> *Do we get any pitbull souvenirs with every pitbull purchase over 1000 dollars ????
> Like -hats,t-shirts- stickers-mouse pads--pens--calendars,muggs -posters-a pitbull membership card -key chain  ???
> Or how about a goodie bag with some stuff in it.  ??
> *



if thats the case i gotta get a bunch of stuff :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 23 2009, 09:17 AM~12791402
> *Do we get any pitbull souvenirs with every pitbull purchase over 1000 dollars ????
> Like -hats,t-shirts- stickers-mouse pads--pens--calendars,muggs -posters-a pitbull membership card -key chain  ???
> Or how about a goodie bag with some stuff in it.  ??
> *


YOU GET A HOT CD WITH RIDER MUSIC TO LISTEN TO ALL THE WAY HOME :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 22 2009, 07:05 PM~12786195-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaa, that fucking painter got yellow primer alllll over my colormatched belly, sonofabish! I was pretty pissed when i saw it.  :angry:  Ill clean it up though.
> 
> You gonna be around this weekend? Stop thru.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> about what till do you think you'll be there? I have to work 10pm -10am tonight, but shot I'll pm you my number so when you get in just give me a holler and I'll ride over, I can go one day without much sleep, to see an old friend
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 09:32 AM~12791512
> *Good luck with that.... ive been trying to get a damn Pitbull shirt for at least 2 years.... i guess he only makes them in Pat Burke sizes.... EXTRA MEDIUM!
> *


I got a 4xl and a 3xl the 3xl is my belly shirt so I don't wear it, no mo


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 23 2009, 04:19 PM~12794283
> *about what till do you think you'll be there? I have to work 10pm -10am tonight, but shot I'll pm you my number so when you get in just give me a holler and I'll ride over, I can go one day without much sleep, to see an old friend
> I got a 4xl and a 3xl the 3xl is my belly shirt so I don't wear it, no mo
> *


Sometime around noon or 1.... and wear the belly shirt, lol.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 23 2009, 06:17 PM~12791402
> *Do we get any pitbull souvenirs with every pitbull purchase over 1000 dollars ????
> Like -hats,t-shirts- stickers-mouse pads--pens--calendars,muggs -posters-a pitbull membership card -key chain  ???
> Or how about a goodie bag with some stuff in it.  ??
> *


ahaahaahhaahaaaa ,, your asking the wrong person for a goodie BAG ...lmao 





or maybe not :biggrin: 

you guys take your time , and be safe ....


----------



## JasonJ

Yea, he doesnt know the history behind the bag.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 22 2009, 07:05 PM~12786195-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaa, that fucking painter got yellow primer alllll* over my colormatched belly*, sonofabish! I was pretty pissed when i saw it.  :angry:  Ill clean it up though.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey yetti this is also why I brought it up, cuz I remembered it had a color matched belly
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 03:44 PM~12795097
> *Sometime around noon or 1.... and wear the belly shirt, lol.
> *


not wearing the belly shit, it's pretty extra smeadium, but like I said give me a call when you get there I don't live very far from brent.


----------



## drasticbean

I'm on I-70w right now. And it 9am.


----------



## drasticbean

I'm on I-68 west. Right now. And its 9:50. 

I know jasonj can wait to hug me. 
Hahahahha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what up DOG :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 24 2009, 07:52 AM~12800567
> *I'm on I-68 west. Right now. And its 9:50.
> 
> I know jasonj can wait to hug me.
> Hahahahha
> *


wow! wander what time you get there, and see if i'll get to met you


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 18 2009, 09:00 PM~12744119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go Brent,
> 
> hey I also need some switches
> 2-6 prongs
> 2-3 prongs
> 
> let me know how much
> thanks again for everything
> *


damn i cant wait to see this in person, nice job wood


----------



## timdog57

I am working so I hope everybody is still around when I get off.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 24 2009, 09:59 AM~12800591
> *wow! wander what time you get there, and see if i'll get to met you
> *


Landing time 4-5pm. 

Jason will try to hug me. Its been 7 years since he seen me.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HAVE A SAFE TRIP! AND DONT FORGET TO GET PITBULL MUSIC FOR THE RIDE HOME :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

see you guys in a lil bit


----------



## drasticbean

I'm on I-64W right now.


----------



## timdog57

Good deal, I will be able to meet up because I am off of work. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

I'm in lexington right now. On I-64w.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 24 2009, 02:31 PM~12803066
> *I'm in lexington right now. On I-64w.
> *


was good meting you man.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

jason j, bean and dude , you guys are some cool cats... glad we finally got to meet.


----------



## timdog57

Good meeting new homies and ones I haven't seen in a while. Bean don't forget your gift bag from Brent.


----------



## drasticbean

I have to say you KEntucky boys are some real cool dudes. Roosters was very good. 

Jasonj -- nice seeing you again my brother. 
Pitbull---- your one of the best out there


----------



## Big Doe

Glad i got to stop by, meet you guys, and hang out, even if it was short.


----------



## drasticbean

Had a great time. Headed home. And I did not get any pitbull souvenirs.


----------



## Southside01




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2009, 10:52 AM~12808098
> *Had a great time. Headed home. And I did not get any pitbull souvenirs.
> *


man im still waiting on my shirt...lol  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2009, 08:52 AM~12808098
> *Had a great time. Headed home. And I did not get any pitbull souvenirs.
> *


dont sweat it, only ones we get are smashed fingers :thumbsup: .....just ask Russ


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 25 2009, 04:16 PM~12809862
> *dont sweat it, only ones we get are smashed fingers :thumbsup: .....just ask Russ
> *


Dam I remember him smashing his finger, well its all part of lowriding. 

RUSS---Hope your finger feel better. You should have someone suck on it for you.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2009, 05:06 PM~12810162
> *Dam I remember him smashing his finger, well its all part of lowriding.
> 
> RUSS---Hope your finger feel better.  You should have someone suck on it for you.
> *


You nasty mofo!!! Where you at? Im uploading some pics, will post in a few....


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 25 2009, 05:16 PM~12809862
> *dont sweat it, only ones we get are smashed fingers :thumbsup: .....just ask Russ
> *


    :biggrin: 



good meeting you guys.....bean and marvin.....i hope all you guys made it home safely.....jason it was good seein you again.....it was cool kickin it with everyone....and my finger is ok....lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2009, 06:06 PM~12810162
> *Dam I remember him smashing his finger, well its all part of lowriding.
> 
> RUSS---Hope your finger feel better.  You should have someone suck on it for you.
> *


she said no......guess i gotta go to off topic huh thanks TIM!!!! LOL........jk....how come i didnt get to hear those funny stories from your work....lol.....if i head up that way im going to definitely hit you up and let me know where and when you post all those flics you were snappin.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Got back home about 6am... Me and the homie Jose had a really good time kickin it up there this weekend. It was really nice to see everybody again, especially my old homies Marv & Bean after about 6 years. Marv, thanks for the shirts, they are cool.... and Bean, thanks for the hugs and kisses. Thanks to everyone who came over to kick it and help load the frames. It was a day to remember in Roosters culinary history as a new dish was invented... Garlic BBQ Wings. And the dinnertime discussions with Bean about the wide assortment of items pulled from the rectums of various patients at the hospital he works at was nice as well. "I just got out of the shower and went into the kitchen and i slipped and landed right on this squash!" :ugh: 

Last thanks to Brent and Natalie again for putting up with everyone.

Heres a few pics, i brought the shitty camera, so Bean & Marvin will have to post the good ones.


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Brent, these are for your bro... and Bean. 

uffin:


----------



## MR.*512*

*ANY PICS OF THE WAITRESS ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## BNKROL

That is a clean ass 64! Why is the mount so far back for the wishbone?


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

hella nice


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 25 2009, 08:30 PM~12811603
> *ANY PICS OF THE WAITRESS ??   :biggrin:
> *


That's me talking to the waitress. She was cute and she hooked up my Chicken suace for me.


----------



## DrasticNYC

----Sup Everyone,
Just wanted to say thank you to everyone! Its was really cool.
We had a great time hanging out and talking all kinds of crap!
Brent, thank you for the great work and your patience, now i can say i have a certified pitbull frame!
Were already talking about plans to come back down.
I'm sure bean will post pics in a few.
We just finished unloading the last of the frames at approx 11:50pm.
-Marvin


----------



## drasticbean

Thank you Mr Pitbull and ms Natalie for the great hospitality. 
We will be back one day and stay longer. 
Thank you to everyone that showed up to help and have a cool time at Roosters

Pitbull---i didn't get my goodie bag. hahahaha 
Jasonj-- a brother from another mother 
Red--- you got skill
Russ-- sorry for the busted finger
Tim--cool dude
Doe--thanks for coming 
Billy---i will be back see your cady
Gorilla--- what's up
I'm missing someone. Dam I'm tired.


----------



## PITBULL

WAS REALLY COOL HANGING WITH EVERYONE TOGETHER 

bean and marv you guys are just as nice as i thought you would be .. hope you can come back real soon , you're welcome here anytime .... thanks for the shirts marv , i'll be calling you real soon to order more , im still thinking about that truck too ...  

J im glad you brought jose too , always cool to meet new people with the same love for lowriding as us fosho ...


hey bean you an marv check out that cd yet ?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Jan 26 2009, 03:40 AM~12811675
> *That is a clean ass 64! Why is the mount so far back for the wishbone?
> *


its not back that far really , thats where it needs to be to lock up and lay down ,, just look at the the pics of the grey 64 , its exactly the same setup ...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 02:04 AM~12810988
> *Hey Brent, these are for your bro... and Bean.
> 
> uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 as someone once said ,,, wow what the fock is that .. lol ,, coming from the guy who said that , it was takin as a great compliment


----------



## Eazy

What up Brent...... Love the work man keep that shit up fam

Eazy


----------



## Eazy

*Pitbull frame under'em*


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Jan 25 2009, 09:40 PM~12811675
> *That is a clean ass 64! Why is the mount so far back for the wishbone?
> *


This wishbone mounts to the factory banana bar location and it is bent so it won't hit the hog head on the rear end, which would be the reason it looks different than others that are out there. Very inovative and easy to install.


----------



## ~~RED~~

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2009, 10:57 PM~12814700
> *That's me talking to the waitress.  She was cute and she hooked up my Chicken suace for me.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DrasticNYC

------Pitbull

The truck is waiting for you!  









Checked the CD on the ride back, it was cool, they must be real riders to come up with some of those verses.


----------



## DrasticNYC

Some pics from Saturday:


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## JasonJ

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: lincoln313, drasticbean, DrasticNYC, INDIVIDUALS~317

:wave:


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## BNKROL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 26 2009, 08:09 AM~12816842
> *This wishbone mounts to the factory banana bar location and it is bent so it won't hit the hog head on the rear end, which would be the reason it looks different than others that are out there.  Very inovative and easy to install.
> *


That is a lot easier than cutting that section out welding a support behind it like mine.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 08:26 PM~12821738
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: lincoln313, drasticbean, DrasticNYC, INDIVIDUALS~317
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2009, 08:26 PM~12822360
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


how cold is ny this jose


----------



## drasticbean

*its cold...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sorry brent but im gonna shout out a plug on your topic homie  

check out my work for anyone interested on shining up some stuff like trim and more...  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12822122


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 26 2009, 07:03 PM~12820928
> *------Pitbull
> 
> The truck is waiting for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked the CD on the ride back, it was cool, they must be real riders to come up with some of those verses.
> *


i like that truck dogg


----------



## DrasticNYC

-----JasonJ
Sup J!


----------



## DrasticNYC

-----''79blkmonte''
26 degrees...brrrrr


----------



## DrasticNYC

------DEAD PRE$IDENT$
you do great work, damn!
I hope next time we come down we can check out your caddy!


----------



## DrasticNYC

----DEAD PRE$IDENT$

It's for sale:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455150










just cleaned it today...


----------



## Big Doe

Nice pics Marv, thanks for sharing. It was nice meeting you guys


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

drasticbean post more pics u took 1500 of them :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+Jan 26 2009, 10:33 PM~12823238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ------DEAD PRE$IDENT$
> you do great work, damn!
> I hope next time we come down we can check out your caddy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks marv, hopefully it will be done next time you guys come down
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrasticNYC_@Jan 26 2009, 10:39 PM~12823320
> *----DEAD PRE$IDENT$
> 
> It's for sale:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cleaned it today...
> *


i like it but im a tirekicker...lol , wonder if my daddy brent would co-sign? :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

brent here she is she's asking for im tired of her talking about u come get this duece :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

Hold on Brent my nuts are caught. lol :biggrin: Funny Shit


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 27 2009, 08:13 AM~12827115
> *Hold on Brent my nuts are caught. lol  :biggrin:  Funny Shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was said twice


----------



## drasticbean

HERE COME THE JOKES
.when YOU HAVE A AXLE GET CAUGHT IN YOUR PANTS its not that funny. Lol


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 27 2009, 10:17 AM~12827889
> *HERE COME THE JOKES
> .when  YOU HAVE A AXLE GET CAUGHT IN YOUR PANTS its not that funny. Lol
> *


the way u said it ,it was hella funny :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 27 2009, 01:12 PM~12828377
> *the way u said it ,it was hella funny :biggrin:
> *


Yes it was. :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

i cought my boy riding in the garage in my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

here it is


----------



## BIG ROC

Sup Brent ive been trying to get in touch with you about some work i pm'd u so please get back at me as soon as you can


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 27 2009, 01:39 PM~12830349
> *Sup Brent ive been trying to get in touch with you about some work i pm'd u so please get back at me as soon as you can
> *


BETTER OFF GIVING HIM A CALL


----------



## cheloRO75




----------



## BIG ROC

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 27 2009, 02:54 PM~12831136
> *BETTER OFF GIVING HIM A CALL
> *


I called 3 times today no one even picked up, i even left a message


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 27 2009, 03:59 PM~12831829
> *I called 3 times today no one even picked up, i even left a message
> *



brents busier than jesus im sure hell give you a call back homie hes good for it hes always returned my calls


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 28 2009, 12:59 AM~12831829
> *I called 3 times today no one even picked up, i even left a message
> *


i only had 1 message about a wishbone today ... :dunnomed you though :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

keep them picks comin


----------



## drasticbean

While me and brent and his brother were carrying the heavy frames, these guys were giving us a lot of moral support. 
Thanks guys. Lol lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2009, 02:09 AM~12833400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While me and brent and his brother were carrying the heavy frames, these guys were giving us a lot of moral  support.
> Thanks guys. Lol lol
> *



Moral support isd better than no support. But every corner I tried to grab someone said "I got it" So I got out of the way. :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Looks like good times.


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 28 2009, 09:17 AM~12835217
> *Looks like good times.
> *


that day was a great day i know i was there i had a blast meeting every one exept for the food damn you have to bring a lunch to eat there :biggrin: every body very friendly great folks to hang out with


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 28 2009, 09:35 AM~12835031
> *Moral support isd better than no support.  But every corner I tried to grab someone said "I got it"  So I got out of the way.  :biggrin:
> *


Its a good thing you got out of the way or you would have got your NUTS caught.somewhere. Lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2009, 02:09 AM~12833400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While me and brent and his brother were carrying the heavy frames, these guys were giving us a lot of moral  support.
> Thanks guys. Lol lol
> *


this was when i was trying to avoid an injury....lol


----------



## JasonJ

Brent just wanted me to let everyone know who might be trying to call..... his power is out for the ice storm they had last night. Its pretty bad in that area, alot of trees and power lines are down, so he may be without power for a couple days or more...


----------



## drasticbean

I'm sorry RED. I couldn't help myself. I had to post this.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2009, 02:52 PM~12837859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry RED. I couldn't help myself. I had to post this.
> *


Haha, fill in the blank! :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

*TOOOO FUNNY*


----------



## drasticbean

*RUSS------- IM SORRY...I HAD TO POST THIS ONE UP...BUT GOOD THING I DIDNT PHOTOSHOP BRENT BIRTHDAY GIFT INTO THIS PICTURE...*


----------



## DrasticNYC

LOL, great shots bean!


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 28 2009, 04:45 PM~12839593
> *LOL, great shots bean!
> *


x2


----------



## texasgold

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12838977


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## OVERTIME

I have a set of adapters for the ford axle from when i bought mine from Brent


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 27 2009, 04:30 PM~12832209
> *keep them picks comin
> *




see u around casper to pick up those parts i will hit u up this weekend


----------



## WSL63

> Oral support is better than no support. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> Oral support is better than no support. :ugh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear thats your motto :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 29 2009, 06:14 AM~12846327
> *Oral is better.    :biggrin:
> *


:wow:


----------



## WSL63

> Thats my motto :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> Looks like Russy is open for business.............. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

at josh's shop...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2009, 04:40 PM~12838325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUSS------- IM SORRY...I HAD TO POST THIS ONE UP...BUT GOOD THING I DIDNT PHOTOSHOP BRENT BIRTHDAY GIFT INTO THIS PICTURE...
> *



i see how it is you take pics of a guy sleeping that has a sleep disorder......your sick.....LMAO!!!!!! nice pics though. now if you could have just waited and took this weather back to NY with you...... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 29 2009, 03:33 PM~12850618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 29 2009, 04:33 PM~12850618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: best cigerettes


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 27 2009, 11:09 PM~12833400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While me and brent and his brother were carrying the heavy frames, these guys were giving us a lot of moral  support.
> Thanks guys. Lol lol
> *


yea they where a very big help moving all three of them frames


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 29 2009, 08:31 PM~12852843
> *yea they where a very big help moving all three of them frames
> *


yep... big help.. :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC

-------Sup everyone,
Just spoke to Brent,
Electricity is down because of the ice storm in kentucky,
he wanted to let everybody know that things are okay and don't call,
the news says 7-10 days before electricty comes back.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

What up Bean .... It was good meetin you bro , and I kne marvin just don't know where from.... Jason yur foes are lookin badass wish we coulda kicked more..


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+Jan 30 2009, 09:38 PM~12862407-->
> 
> 
> 
> -------Sup everyone,
> Just spoke to Brent,
> Electricity is down because of the ice storm in kentucky,
> he wanted to let everybody know that things are okay and don't call,
> the news says 7-10 days before electricty comes back.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jan 28 2009, 01:28 PM~12837065
> *Brent just wanted me to let everyone know who might be trying to call..... his power is out for the ice storm they had last night. Its pretty bad in that area, alot of trees and power lines are down, so he may be without power for a couple days or more...
> *


REPOOOOOOOOOOOOST! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 30 2009, 11:22 PM~12863431
> *What up Bean .... It was good meetin you bro , and I kne marvin just don't know where from.... Jason yur foes are lookin badass wish we coulda kicked more..
> *


Yea man, there was just alot of people there, lol...... next time big homie.


----------



## [email protected]

what up


----------



## [email protected]

i am very cheap and need a wraped fram 4 a65 impala


----------



## OVERTIME

I have one that Pitbull did for my homie sitting in my yard but good frames arent cheap and cheap frames arent good.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2009, 02:46 PM~12867151
> *I have one that Pitbull did for my homie sitting in my yard but good frames arent cheap and cheap frames arent good.
> *



Church


----------



## CP

I hava a generator if anybody still is without power....


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2009, 12:52 PM~12837859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry RED. I couldn't help myself. I had to post this.
> *


 :roflmao: looking forward to seeing what people put in that box,lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2009, 01:38 PM~12838291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOOO FUNNY
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 29 2009, 02:30 PM~12850584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at josh's shop...
> *


I like this one!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 1 2009, 05:38 PM~12875165
> *:roflmao: looking forward to seeing what people put in my box,lol
> *




Nasty motherfucker ...... Talkin bout puttin stuff in yur box :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

:angry: god damn ice storms fukin up my time table :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

You all surviving out there?


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 2 2009, 11:38 AM~12881471
> *You all surviving out there?
> *


x2


----------



## drasticbean

GOOD THING you didnt take a step back....


----------



## JasonJ

HAHA! Here Brent....


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 3 2009, 02:01 AM~12890875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD THING  you didnt take a step back....
> *


well I dont have a box Bob! but if I did, I know Jason would one trying to put stuff in it! :scrutinize:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2009, 07:19 PM~12892728
> *HAHA! Here Brent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt that the truth ! lol


the 64 is coming along nicely J ..... 14 NO 12 NO 10 NO14 NO12 NO10 , BUT 12 BUT 14 , AAAAAAAAAAAHHH FOCKIT ,,,,,,,,,,,,, 10 ! now just wait till im mounting pumps ,,, 1 no 2 no 1 no2 no1 no2 ........  lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 07:33 PM~12895886
> *isnt that the truth ! lol
> the 64 is coming along nicely J ..... 14 NO 12 NO 10 NO14 NO12 NO10 , BUT 12 BUT 14 , AAAAAAAAAAAHHH FOCKIT ,,,,,,,,,,,,, 10 ! now just wait till im mounting pumps ,,, 1 no 2 no 1 no2 no1 no2 ........   lol
> *



The hell with it just go 10 and 4 pumps. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

the color for the 3


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 4 2009, 01:47 AM~12896022
> *The hell with it just go 10 and 4 pumps.  :biggrin:
> *


thats what im thinkin 2


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

WASSUP BRENT, THIS IS JAMES, HOW'S BIDNESS? ARE YOU GUYS GOIN TO THAT CARL CASPER SHOW AGAIN THIS YEAR?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 04:55 PM~12896076
> *the color for the 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 damn shes pretty


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 05:55 PM~12896076
> *the color for the 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 07:56 PM~12896084
> *thats what im thinkin 2
> *



Be on the bumper easy and all day. :yes:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 05:56 PM~12896084
> *thats what im thinkin 2
> *


Yes. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

sure wish it was summer now , this cold shit sucks !


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 05:35 PM~12896462
> *sure wish it was summer now  , this cold shit sucks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: YES IT IS BRO.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 06:33 PM~12895886
> *isnt that the truth ! lol
> the 64 is coming along nicely J ..... 14 NO 12 NO 10 NO14 NO12 NO10 , BUT 12 BUT 14 , AAAAAAAAAAAHHH FOCKIT ,,,,,,,,,,,,, 10 ! now just wait till im mounting pumps ,,, 1 no 2 no 1 no2 no1 no2 ........   lol
> *


 :rant:


----------



## JasonJ

:scrutinize:


----------



## 187_Regal

look at beans face.....lol....is the bottle photoshopped in there? LOL


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 04:33 PM~12895886
> *isnt that the truth ! lol
> the 64 is coming along nicely J ..... 14 NO 12 NO 10 NO14 NO12 NO10 , BUT 12 BUT 14 , AAAAAAAAAAAHHH FOCKIT ,,,,,,,,,,,,, 10 ! now just wait till im mounting pumps ,,, 1 no 2 no 1 no2 no1 no2 ........   lol
> *



WOW that sounds REALLY familiar............ :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2009, 06:18 PM~12896825
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: .....I just told Bean to post that, lol


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 3 2009, 07:52 PM~12897191
> *WOW that sounds REALLY familiar............ :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981

bout time you ckecked out the build up its comin along slowly but surely .ill definetly see you in the park this summer :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2009, 08:18 PM~12896825
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 86 Limited

pitbull i need sum molded uppers for my 79 monte. i prefer they be cadillac arms if possible with no extension just reinforcement  give me a quote if possible jus tryna shop around and see wut kinda quality i can get for the money :thumbsup:


----------



## p-funckimpala

sup brent? just ordered sum new springs. gonna try too smash the bumper with them. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2009, 08:18 PM~12896825
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


part 2 :0  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 4 2009, 10:23 PM~12909464
> *part 2  :0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OHHHH DAM..... JUST TO LET YOU KNOW BRENT , I DID NOT POST THESE PICTURES UP... SPEAK YOU BUDDIES IN KENTUCKY.....*


----------



## WSL63

[/quote]

"Brent"
Man im good at this............................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 5 2009, 05:33 AM~12912614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT THE SAME BOTTLE YOUR BOY PISSED IN............. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 4 2009, 08:23 PM~12909464
> *part 2  :0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha


----------



## .TODD




----------



## Vayzfinest

hey homie, need a price of a 1975 caprice frame wrapped. what u need to get started? u need my frame or do u got one? PM ME! 
THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 187_Regal

brent likes to put his mouth on it from what bob says.....lol


----------



## showandgo

here u go toyo


----------



## low4life.toyo

Yo Pitbull, I got your # from Jimmy @ Showngo. I need a price on a 1964 wrapped frame or do you have one already done? Call me if possible Toyo 989 992-3622


----------



## .TODD

power still down out there in the ville :dunno:


----------



## PITBULL

power is on :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

ice storm we just had , my backyard


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Feb 6 2009, 10:46 AM~12924673
> * I need a price on a 1964 wrapped  frame or do you have one already done?
> *


x2


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 7 2009, 11:47 PM~12935690
> *x2
> *


PMed you


----------



## JRO

Hi Brent. :wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 7 2009, 02:33 PM~12935599
> *power is on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PITBULL

hello JRO  



HELLZ BELL


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## JasonJ

Hell yea B!!! WHAT IT DO? lol :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

THIS IS IN KENTUCKY.......


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 7 2009, 07:56 PM~12936749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OH SHIT....!!!!!!!*


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 7 2009, 05:53 PM~12936728
> *hello  JRO
> HELLZ BELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn........looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 7 2009, 07:56 PM~12936749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 looks good!


----------



## 3whlcmry

got my ford 9" rearend from pitbulls a year ago have had no problems with it i ride the shit out of it with no problems in matter of fact im fixin to go ride the shit out of right now that the weather is warm


----------



## timdog57

BACK BUMPER!! Hey Jason I hope have a stash of them. Looks good Brent.


----------



## Sixty34me

soon brent!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

nice work brent.


----------



## 86 Limited

u runnin that thing at 60 volts a pump? should a single piston do the same as this one might do?


----------



## 1979mc

i just got a couple new toys :biggrin: :biggrin: i keep them in the house now but they bark all night and keep me awake. :angry: i need to hurry up and pu them in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 9 2009, 08:36 AM~12949468
> *i just got a couple new toys :biggrin:  :biggrin: i keep them in the house now but they bark all night and keep me awake. :angry:  i need to hurry up and pu them in the garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those just all chrome comp pumps or r they built for hopping?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 9 2009, 11:32 AM~12949881
> *are those just all chrome comp pumps or r they built for hopping?
> *


All the pumps are the same, just differ by port size. And the 1" come in top and side port.


----------



## JasonJ

Who needs chrome? Can deliver to Louisville in 2 weeks, or the weekend of the picnic...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458466


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 9 2009, 10:54 PM~12958399
> *Who needs chrome? Can deliver to Louisville in 2 weeks, or the weekend of the picnic...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458466
> *



:wave: :wave: i do :biggrin: pm sent


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT


----------



## 7231981

sorry i didnt make it by ill be there tomorrow


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

My pitbull has a new friend. :0


----------



## WSL63

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 11 2009, 04:42 PM~12975021
> *My pitbull has a new friend. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 11 2009, 04:42 PM~12975021
> *My pitbull has a new friend. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


From these pics I see Comcast sucks, Pitbull does not. :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 11 2009, 10:30 PM~12978788
> *From these pics I see Comcast sucks, Pitbull does not. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA yes sir!!.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: Actually I am too cheap to buy new batteries for the camera so I had to do a swap..


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 7 2009, 06:56 PM~12936749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo brent u got the trim


----------



## caddyking

Why isn't there prices posted on Pitbull's website??? what's the purpose of posting pictures if there isn't any information on the product. The equipment looks good but with no prices or info, it's a waste of time to look at. plus they don't answer the phone


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 05:35 PM~12896462
> *sure wish it was summer now  , this cold shit sucks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE Line up, wish I had one of those whips


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 13 2009, 01:27 PM~12994111
> *Why isn't there prices posted on Pitbull's website???  what's the purpose of posting pictures if there isn't any information on the product.  The equipment looks good but with no prices or info, it's a waste of time to look at.  plus they don't answer the phone
> *


leave a message, also depends when you call. its a one man opp oration for the most part. hes getting down on a frame more than likly. 
but i have never had better custom service than Brent. :thumbsup: sence prices change they are not posted im sure. call him and chat if you wanna know


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 13 2009, 02:41 PM~12994212
> *leave a message,  also depends when you call. its a one man opp oration for the most part. hes getting down on a frame more than likly.
> but i have never had better custom service than Brent.  :thumbsup:  sence prices change they are not posted im sure. call him and chat if you wanna know
> *


x1000


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 11 2009, 04:42 PM~12975021
> *My pitbull has a new friend. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gonna have to Roll them pits and see what they made of


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 13 2009, 12:41 PM~12994212
> *leave a message,  also depends when you call. its a one man opp oration for the most part. hes getting down on a frame more than likly.
> but i have never had better custom service than Brent.  :thumbsup:  sence prices change they are not posted im sure. call him and chat if you wanna know
> *



x2 

i belive brent custom builds those pumps to perform and do what your lookin to do obviously depending on what kind of set up your lookin for im sure is gonna play apart in the price thats why there not posted because it all depends homie.but hell hook you up you wont be sorry


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 13 2009, 01:41 PM~12994212
> *leave a message,  also depends when you call. its a one man opp oration for the most part. hes getting down on a frame more than likly.
> but i have never had better custom service than Brent.  :thumbsup:  sence prices change they are not posted im sure. call him and chat if you wanna know
> *


Yes Brent has the best customer service I have dealt with..I pm'd him about a quote, he told me call him..I did we talk about what exactly I wanted and He gave me his advise what I should do.And then he called me after he shipped and gave me a tracking number...


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2009, 03:06 PM~12995489
> *x2
> 
> i belive brent custom builds those pumps to perform and do what your lookin to do obviously depending on what kind of set up your lookin for im sure is gonna play apart in the price thats why there not posted because it all depends homie.but hell hook you up you wont be sorry
> *


this is all true, there are many factors when going for what you want. Like do you want 1 in ports? do you want an adex dump? what size strokes do you want? all these things can change the price of your kit. Just something to keep in consideration.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 13 2009, 02:27 PM~12994111
> *Why isn't there prices posted on Pitbull's website???  what's the purpose of posting pictures if there isn't any information on the product.  The equipment looks good but with no prices or info, it's a waste of time to look at.   plus they don't answer the phone
> *


I can only speak for myself and some of my buddies. I was told to give brent(pitbull) a call by jasonJ 2 1/2 years ago, jason told me brent is one of the best in the midwest in what he does best. 
I first spoke to brent 2 1/2 years ago about getting a frame done for my homie. And decided to get one myself. Now ,I seen his website but we spoke about what I wanted and THEN we spoke about prices. During the next few years I added more stuff to the order. 
About 3weeks ago I drove 13 1/2 hours to met brent for the fist time. I picked up 3 fully wrapped frames, 2 rear end, 2 wish bones, 3 full undercarriges. We were so happy and pleased with his work. It was well worth the 13 1/2 hour drive back to nyc. All I can say is ,I would do it again. Brent is so cool I'm planning on driving back to kentucky for a picnic in april. A 13 hour drive for a picnic. Hahahahaha
He does some beautiful work .And has great customer service. 
so stop wondering about his work. I posted pictures of my frames. I'm very happy.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2009, 05:06 PM~12996543
> *I can only speak for myself and some of my buddies. I was told to give brent(pitbull) a call by jasonJ 2 1/2 years ago, jason told me brent is one of the best in the midwest in what he does best.
> I first spoke to brent 2 1/2 years ago about getting a frame done for my homie. And decided to get one myself. Now ,I seen his website but we spoke about what I wanted and THEN we spoke about prices. During the next few years I added more stuff to the order.
> About 3weeks ago I drove 13 1/2 hours to met brent for the fist time. I picked up 3 fully wrapped frames, 2 rear end, 2 wish bones, 3 full undercarriges.  We were so happy and pleased with his work. It was well worth the 13 1/2 hour drive back to nyc. All I can say is ,I would do it again.  Brent is so cool I'm planning on driving back to kentucky for a picnic in april. A 13 hour drive for a picnic. Hahahahaha
> He does some beautiful work .And has great customer service.
> so stop wondering about his work. I posted pictures of my frames. I'm very happy.
> *




x2 brent is a king but hes not superman even tho he'd like to be :biggrin: at the end of the day hes just 1 person and there i ton of work that goes into what he does.he likes to get shit done he got my frame done insanly quick and :biggrin: kept me posted

good ppl my next hopper will def have his name on it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2009, 07:06 PM~12996543
> *I can only speak for myself and some of my buddies. I was told to give brent(pitbull) a call by jasonJ 2 1/2 years ago, jason told me brent is one of the best in the midwest in what he does best.
> I first spoke to brent 2 1/2 years ago about getting a frame done for my homie. And decided to get one myself. Now ,I seen his website but we spoke about what I wanted and THEN we spoke about prices. During the next few years I added more stuff to the order.
> About 3weeks ago I drove 13 1/2 hours to met brent for the fist time. I picked up 3 fully wrapped frames, 2 rear end, 2 wish bones, 3 full undercarriges.  We were so happy and pleased with his work. It was well worth the 13 1/2 hour drive back to nyc. All I can say is ,I would do it again.  Brent is so cool I'm planning on driving back to kentucky for a picnic in april. A 13 hour drive for a picnic. Hahahahaha
> He does some beautiful work .And has great customer service.
> so stop wondering about his work. I posted pictures of my frames. I'm very happy.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Here is a sneak peak of the battery hold down Brent is building foe my 64!!! :0


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 14 2009, 07:04 PM~13004012
> *Here is a sneak peak of the battery hold down Brent is building foe my 64!!!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now I know you won't have some curly dump wires, don't front :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

I didn't notice that you added a power trunk release too. OG at that !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

Are those woodgrain tanks? Jason you know you ain't right? :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry

that aint his 64 i think he was just showing a example of how the hold down looks. that looks like a caddy plus its blue and doesnt have pitbull pumps


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

I think he was joking but its from a late model 4 dr 80's towncar..


----------



## Individualsms

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 13 2009, 01:27 PM~12994111
> *Why isn't there prices posted on Pitbull's website???  what's the purpose of posting pictures if there isn't any information on the product.  The equipment looks good but with no prices or info, it's a waste of time to look at.  plus they don't answer the phone
> *


If you need prices or help with products you can call WALT at 601-238-1193 or 601-969-0044


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## TRAVIESO87

pitbull in my opinion are the best and nicest pumps on the market!!


----------



## PITBULL

thanks fellas ,, i actually put an order in for some new upgraded logo PITBULL shirts , they should be tight as hell , i got the man (marv from arttech in ny ) working on them now ..


----------



## 59Impala

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 16 2009, 04:24 AM~13015433
> *thanks fellas ,, i actually put an order in for some new upgraded logo PITBULL shirts , they should be tight as hell , i got the man (marv from arttech in ny ) working on them now ..
> *


We all love tight shirts.


----------



## D4LWoode

smedium


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 16 2009, 08:55 AM~13015630
> *We all love tight shirts.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## ~~RED~~

lol


----------



## 59Impala

We can all be guilty of smuggling raisins for Pitbull. :0


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 16 2009, 02:17 PM~13017368
> *We can all be guilty of smuggling raisins for Pitbull.  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 16 2009, 07:24 AM~13015433
> *thanks fellas ,, i actually put an order in for some new upgraded logo PITBULL shirts , they should be tight as hell , i got the man (marv from arttech in ny ) working on them now ..
> *


thats one way for marvin and bean to get their shirts....lol


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 16 2009, 06:24 AM~13015433
> *thanks fellas ,, i actually put an order in for some new upgraded logo PITBULL shirts , they should be tight as hell , i got the man (marv from arttech in ny ) working on them now ..
> *



2x for me, 3x for the other one


----------



## lone star

i wanna get a couple shirts when u get them in.


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 14 2009, 05:04 PM~13004012
> *Here is a sneak peak of the battery hold down Brent is building foe my 64!!!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so with 2 pistons to the nose all ur running is 8 batteries? so thats only seeing 48 volts per pump? i'm lost please explain..


----------



## showandgo

run all 8 to the front 96 volts


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 16 2009, 07:36 PM~13021948
> *run all 8 to the front 96 volts
> *


would he need 16 batteries to do this? explain. thankx


----------



## showandgo

no 8 12 volt batteries wired in series


----------



## 86 Limited

i never knew u could do that.... i always thought each motor needs its own 12 volts. good shit.. so if ran at 96 volts it would still be best to use 3/4 ports and fittings with a number 11 or 13 marz for each pump and they will still see 96 volts? again thanks for the input homie..

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## JasonJ

Damn fools, that aint my trunk, IT WAS A JOKE! You wouldnt catch me riding like that, and im willing to bet you wouldnt catch that coming out of the Pit's Doghouse either! :twak: 

If you ever catch me with some shit like that, please feel free to light my car on fire and dance around naked. That is all, thank you. :roflmao:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Sup Brent,

need a email address to send you your design...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 17 2009, 04:59 AM~13022285
> *Damn fools, that aint my trunk, IT WAS A JOKE!  You wouldnt catch me riding like that, and im willing to bet you wouldnt catch that coming out of the Pit's Doghouse either!  :twak:
> 
> If you ever catch me with some shit like that, please feel free to light my car on fire and dance around naked. That is all, thank you. :roflmao:
> *


id' be the first one dancing :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 17 2009, 04:50 AM~13022148
> *i never knew u could do that.... i always thought each motor needs its own 12 volts. good shit.. so if ran at 96 volts it would still be best to use 3/4 ports and fittings with a number 11 or 13 marz for each pump and they will still see 96 volts? again thanks for the input homie..
> 
> Ricky
> UCE Miami
> *


yes sir , you are correct ,, we like 1'' port though :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 16 2009, 07:59 PM~13022285
> *Damn fools, that aint my trunk, IT WAS A JOKE!  You wouldnt catch me riding like that, and im willing to bet you wouldnt catch that coming out of the Pit's Doghouse either!  :twak:
> 
> If you ever catch me with some shit like that, please feel free to light my car on fire and dance around naked. That is all, thank you. :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ......naked????? :loco:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 16 2009, 10:27 PM~13024666
> *Sup Brent,
> 
> need a email address to send you your design...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 17 2009, 12:27 AM~13024666
> *Sup Brent,
> 
> need a email address to send you your design...
> *


Post it up here and we the people of LayItLow will approve it or not.... Brent has no say so whatsoever. :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC

5 color print (black, white, dark grey, light grey & red)


----------



## timdog57

I will take 2- 2XL in Red please and thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

See YA'LL this weekend :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 17 2009, 01:20 PM~13027964
> *See YA'LL this weekend  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


My homie. :cheesy:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 17 2009, 11:50 AM~13027672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 color print (black, white, dark grey, light grey & red)
> *


looks good but needs a 63 impala in there instead of that Gbody


----------



## 63 Pimpala

Im gonna need a 2xl also :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

im gonna need a large :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 17 2009, 11:50 AM~13027672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 color print (black, white, dark grey, light grey & red)
> *


Some people will need 4x-6x..... LOL


----------



## DrasticNYC

-------63 Pimpala
Went with the monte cause thats Brent's "PITBULL"


----------



## DrasticNYC

-----Sup everyone, this isnt the finish product yet, still working back & forth with Brent.


----------



## PITBULL

told you guys i had the man on this shit , do it up marv


----------



## timdog57

I love it Marv


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 17 2009, 03:46 PM~13029851
> *-------63 Pimpala
> Went with the monte cause thats Brent's  "PITBULL"
> *


just bustin balls  hes going to be doing my 63 soon :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

logo looks hot


----------



## High-Class Customs

Stuffs Lookin good


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 17 2009, 04:43 AM~13026407
> *yes sir , you are correct ,, we like 1'' port though :biggrin:
> *


my bad so just to be sure each pump will see 96 volts or is 96 volts distributed to both motors?


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 17 2009, 04:50 PM~13027672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 color print (black, white, dark grey, light grey & red)
> *


Retired Monte hopper..... Does that make this a THROWBACK???


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 17 2009, 06:35 PM~13032467
> *Retired Monte hopper..... Does that make this a THROWBACK???
> *




i dont think shes retired homie shell be back :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 17 2009, 04:51 PM~13031552
> *my bad so just to be sure each pump will see 96 volts or is 96 volts distributed to both motors?
> *


TTT


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 17 2009, 09:01 PM~13032721
> *TTT
> *



If you series all 8 batteries (positive to negative, positive to negative, etc etc) you'll have 96 volts. You can run 100 leads off that last positive to 100 different pumps they will ALL get 96 volts. Just like in your house you can have 1 or 10 or 100 or 1000 outlets, they are ALL 120 volts. 

Now your amperage will be halved, but it's ALL 96 volts.


----------



## 86 Limited

good lookin UCE :thumbsup: i think imma go double pump :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 18 2009, 02:08 AM~13032797
> *If you series all 8 batteries (positive to negative, positive to negative, etc etc) you'll have 96 volts.  You can run 100 leads off that last positive to 100 different pumps they will ALL get 96 volts.  Just like in your house you can have 1 or 10 or 100 or 1000 outlets, they are ALL 120 volts.
> 
> Now your amperage will be halved, but it's ALL 96 volts.
> *



Key part of this post:

Now your amperage will be halved, but it's ALL 96 volts.



Use high CCA batteries and low number pump heads.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 17 2009, 06:35 PM~13032467
> *Retired Monte hopper..... Does that make this a THROWBACK???
> *


LOL RETIRED???????????
HMMMMMMMMMMMM I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST ON VACATION?????????????


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 17 2009, 07:32 PM~13033091
> *Key part of this post:
> 
> Now your amperage will be halved, but it's ALL 96 volts.
> Use high CCA batteries and low number pump heads.
> *


i was hopin to score batteries between 900-1100 cca's. And as far as the pump heads i was thinkin 72 volts per pump for regular useage but when its time to hop I'd re-wire it to 96 so i figure a pair of number 9 marzocchis or g force 2's would do the trick. correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 18 2009, 06:02 AM~13034114
> *LOL RETIRED???????????
> HMMMMMMMMMMMM I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST ON VACATION?????????????
> *



aahahhahaa , i like that , on vacation :biggrin: 


i actually started working on it, then slipped into a 63 , oopss :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 05:53 AM~13037283
> *aahahhahaa , i like that , on vacation :biggrin:
> i actually started working on it, then slipped into a 63 , oopss  :biggrin:
> *



shit happens :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 08:53 AM~13037283
> *aahahhahaa , i like that , on vacation :biggrin:
> i actually started working on it, then slipped into a 63 , oopss  :biggrin:
> *


That just means your slackin' :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 05:53 AM~13037283
> *aahahhahaa , i like that , on vacation :biggrin:
> i actually started working on it, then slipped into a 63 , oopss  :biggrin:
> *


I JUST CANT WAIT TO SHE THE MONTE BANGING BACK BUMPER THEN DOING 10'S IN THE QUARTER OH DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN LMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 17 2009, 10:26 PM~13035068
> *i was hopin to score batteries between 900-1100 cca's. And as far as the pump heads i was thinkin 72 volts per pump for regular useage but when its time to hop I'd re-wire it to 96 so i figure a pair of number 9 marzocchis or g force 2's would do the trick. correct me if I'm wrong..
> *


x2


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 17 2009, 09:32 PM~13033091
> *Key part of this post:
> 
> Now your amperage will be halved, but it's ALL 96 volts.
> Use high CCA batteries and low number pump heads.
> *



Exactly.....that's the part most people don't think about


----------



## ~~RED~~

:biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 18 2009, 06:02 PM~13042649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

You still fuckin with those skirts? lol

POST THE FUCKING PICNIC FLYER ALREADY!!! :rant: :rant: hno:


----------



## WrazedWrong




----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 18 2009, 07:02 PM~13042649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GITTR DONE


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Feb 18 2009, 07:16 PM~13043466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IMMA TRY TO HEAD DOWN THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+Feb 17 2009, 09:50 AM~13027672-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 color print (black, white, dark grey, light grey & red)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need some in black
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Feb 17 2009, 01:27 PM~13029643
> *Some people will need 4x-6x..... LOL
> *


I'm one of them fat muuhfuckas thats needs the 4x


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 17 2009, 09:50 AM~13027672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 color print (black, white, dark grey, light grey & red)
> *


Can I get a Smedium


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Feb 19 2009, 06:50 AM~13047896
> *Can I get a Smedium
> *


don't be playing with those big sizes ant. we all know you need kiddie sizes


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 17 2009, 03:51 PM~13029896
> *told you guys i had the man on this shit , do it up marv
> *


Oh shit homie I want 1


----------



## DrasticNYC

Another layout:


----------



## JRO

I like that one alot better. :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

x2


----------



## meanOne

this one is tuff !!!


----------



## meanOne

both look good !!! TTT


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by meanOne_@Feb 20 2009, 04:01 AM~13057821
> *both look good !!! TTT
> *


word


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

The shirt designs look nice.


----------



## DrasticNYC

----Thanks Guys, let's see what Brent says...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13055651
> *Another layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the reagl at :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 20 2009, 12:04 AM~13055651
> *Another layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one gets a big thumbs down, there aint nannnnn six foe in derrrrrr! :biggrin: 

For real though, i like the first one better, but if you leave it up to Brent, hes gonna pick the one of his dog Monte pissing on some 14's.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by meanOne_@Feb 20 2009, 05:59 AM~13057819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is tuff !!!
> *


I like this one better, looks really good


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by meanOne_@Feb 20 2009, 03:59 AM~13057819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is tuff !!!
> *


i see the 60, i want one


----------



## 59Impala

as long as they are tight as hell, any design will work.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 20 2009, 12:04 AM~13055651
> *Another layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will model the shirt when it's printed so everyone can see how it looks.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 09:37 AM~13059072
> *This one gets a big thumbs down, there aint nannnnn six foe in derrrrrr!  :biggrin:
> 
> For real though, i like the first one better, but if you leave it up to Brent, hes gonna pick the one of his dog Monte pissing on some 14's.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 09:37 AM~13059072
> *This one gets a big thumbs down, there aint nannnnn six foe in derrrrrr!  :biggrin:
> 
> For real though, i like the first one better, but if you leave it up to Brent, hes gonna pick the one of his dog Monte pissing on some 14's.
> *


YEAH JASON WHATS UP WITT DATT !!  :nosad: 











JUST KIDDIN DATT IS TIGHT ASS HELL 2X FAH ME PLEAZE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

Damn.


----------



## JasonJ

Man.... its been a long and winding road but its starting to look like something finally.... thx for posting the pics Brent, now i will have a permanant hard on the entire weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 06:46 PM~13063541
> *Man.... its been a long and winding road but its starting to look like something finally.... thx for posting the pics Brent, now i will have a permanant hard on the entire weekend.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats homie long rd for you me too looks bad ass


----------



## showandgo

its about damn time lol jp looks great


----------



## Southside01




----------



## p-funckimpala

sup brent how you doin down there? you sell tht wagon yet?


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13055651
> *Another layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one but it needs a 61 Cadillac in background :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 06:46 PM~13063541
> *Man.... its been a long and winding road but its starting to look like something finally.... thx for posting the pics Brent, now i will have a permanant hard on the entire weekend.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks badass


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 18 2009, 09:49 PM~13043894
> *DAMN IMMA TRY TO HEAD DOWN THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


me tooo :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 21 2009, 06:16 PM~13070983
> *me tooo :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: U LIVE THERE DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 21 2009, 10:25 PM~13071829
> *:angry:  U LIVE THERE DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Youre just right down the street foo.

Just so happens its a long street. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 22 2009, 10:40 AM~13075213
> *Youre just right down the street foo.
> 
> Just so happens its a long street.  :biggrin:
> *


The 64 is looking real good Jason.


----------



## 7231981




----------



## wutang

ttt for pibull. support americans!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 22 2009, 09:40 AM~13075213
> *Youre just right down the street foo.
> 
> Just so happens its a long street.  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO JUST JUST A HOP,SKIP, AND 13HRS RIGHT :roflmao: THIS TIME I MIGHT FLY DOWN LOL, LAST TIME I DROVE 13HR'S HUNG OUT WITH BRENT FOR LIKE 5 HR'S WHILE HE SHOWED ME THE SITE'S THEN DROVE 13HR'S STRAIGHT BACK.


----------



## PITBULL

thanks for the pics john


----------



## D4LWoode

what up brent,


guess what I got saturday morning.........





BLOCKS!!!!!!!!!!



I officially have the longest pump set up in history


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2009, 09:26 AM~13084062
> *what up brent,
> guess what I got saturday morning.........
> BLOCKS!!!!!!!!!!
> I officially have the longest pump set up in history
> *


I want to see that green bean in Louisville on May 3rd!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

gotcha, what up bro

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DEAD PRE$IDENT$, PITBULL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA+Feb 21 2009, 10:25 PM~13071829-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:  U LIVE THERE DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Feb 22 2009, 11:40 AM~13075213
> *Youre just right down the street foo.
> 
> Just so happens its a long street.  :biggrin:
> *


some hot steppin indeed :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

im on it,

ill be there


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 23 2009, 04:13 PM~13088642
> *:biggrin:
> some hot steppin indeed :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Individualsms

newest addition to pitbull family


----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Individualsms




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 23 2009, 10:09 PM~13093803
> *newest addition to pitbull family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



updated? looks sick!


----------



## Individualsms

No Its a 06


----------



## timdog57

Yes it is. I am loving it Walt. Glad you all got it to work like you wanted.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 23 2009, 11:13 PM~13093845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this Walt :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 23 2009, 11:09 PM~13093803
> *newest addition to pitbull family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## 63 Pimpala

My 63 frame, hook it up Brent uffin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 01:09 AM~13093803
> *newest addition to pitbull family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that bitch is bad.


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2009, 08:16 PM~13062882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that car :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 12:12 AM~13093829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that thing looks mean walt!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 12:50 AM~13094779
> *No Its a 06
> *


did uhave to change all the suspension or what?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 23 2009, 10:09 PM~13093803
> *newest addition to pitbull family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Walt.


----------



## Individualsms

Thanks


----------



## Individualsms

Yes sir only thing You can use Is motor and trans.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 11:44 PM~13105263
> *Yes sir only thing You can use Is motor and trans.
> *


damn thats alot of work but it looks sick real nice :biggrin:


----------



## Individualsms

Yeah Its like twice as much work than just a regular frame off wrap. I dont think I want to do It again, Unless somebody want to pay for the time and labor.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 23 2009, 11:12 PM~13093829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good Walt :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

sent out today take a pic of all of it before you send it will ya 

"talkin shit purposes"


----------



## 187_Regal

Here are the few pics i had time to take........










Grannys Lac.......


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 12:09 AM~13093803
> *newest addition to pitbull family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Walts the mother f'ing man!!!! :0


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 25 2009, 07:25 PM~13110794
> *Here are the few pics i had time to take........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grannys Lac.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY THERE'S MY DEUCE SITTIN NEXT TO GRANNYS LAC :thumbsup:


----------



## trespatines




----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2009, 06:20 PM~13062908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



does the owner know how to roll in a clean lowlow like that :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Feb 26 2009, 03:34 PM~13119561
> *does the owner know how to roll in a clean lowlow like that :0  :0
> *


Of course he do..... just look at those wheels holding all that air in nice and tight..... no leakZ :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

post them new pics man. Spread em out :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 26 2009, 04:51 PM~13120757
> *Of course he do..... just look at those wheels holding all that air in nice and tight.....  no leakZ  :0
> *


well there nice and tight now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 25 2009, 12:44 AM~13105263
> *Yes sir only thing You can use Is motor and trans.
> *


*DAMN !! THATS ALOT OF WORK...LOOKS GOOD THOU !! *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 02:12 AM~13093829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: PROPZ


----------



## D4LWoode

sorry brent, i couldn't wait


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## ~~RED~~

oh yea........ :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 27 2009, 07:39 AM~13124682
> *sorry brent, i couldn't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow bro , you could put like 5 pistons in dat... lol.................


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 26 2009, 10:39 PM~13124682
> *sorry brent, i couldn't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 that looks beastly


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 01:50 AM~13094779
> *No Its a 06
> *


fuck a warranty :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2009, 03:43 PM~13129533
> *fuck a warranty  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA yeah really.....LOL


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 27 2009, 08:59 PM~13133180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real pretty but I still don't see any bumper pics. :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

BRENT WHEN DOES SCHOOL START SIGN ME UP BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 27 2009, 09:06 PM~13133245
> *BRENT WHEN DOES SCHOOL START SIGN ME UP BRO!!! :thumbsup:
> *


He would have a full class that's for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 27 2009, 09:06 PM~13133255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are right you do need more space. Impala's always make a garage look good.


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 27 2009, 10:21 PM~13133407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's wtf I love about you all, yall cats waist no time going hard! :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

Here Brent... i did the black & white for you, but then i got carried away, lol...


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 28 2009, 12:23 AM~13135331
> *Here Brent... i did the black & white for you, but then i got carried away, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

that's some serious stuff in the trunk !!!!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 28 2009, 05:07 AM~13133262
> *He would have a full class that's for sure. :biggrin:
> *


yeah , and YOU would be the teacher .... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 28 2009, 05:55 AM~13133831
> *That's wtf I love about you all, yall cats waist no time going hard! :0  :0  :0
> *


ahahahaahaa , thanks bro, but thats only cause i have nothing to ride at the moment ,, got to getter done so i can be part of the pack


----------



## PITBULL

i like this for sure , those others are cool too , thanks j


----------



## Pinky Bitches

brents eyes are still glassed over from stripping that paint :biggrin: 
then he walks outside in the fresh air and says"man it stinks out here" :0 lol


----------



## PITBULL

just want people to know ,, if your using this factory mount on your rearend for a wishbone or y-bone mount , without it reinforced ,, this will happen i promise you..










and 3 wheeling really speeds this process up ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



this guy was very lucky he had the panhard bar still on ..


----------



## 63 Pimpala

whats up brent


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 28 2009, 07:31 AM~13136675
> *just want people to know ,, if your using this factory mount on your rearend for a wishbone or y-bone mount , without it reinforced  ,, this will happen i promise you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3 wheeling really speeds this process up ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> this guy was very lucky he had the panhard bar still on ..
> *


ooohhh that looks fun :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 28 2009, 07:31 AM~13136675
> *just want people to know ,, if your using this factory mount on your rearend for a wishbone or y-bone mount , without it reinforced  ,, this will happen i promise you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3 wheeling really speeds this process up ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> this guy was very lucky he had the panhard bar still on ..
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 28 2009, 08:14 AM~13136643
> *brents eyes are still glassed over from stripping that paint :biggrin:
> then he walks outside in the fresh air and says"man it stinks out here" :0 lol
> *


You know what im sayin........................


----------



## WrazedWrong

New Date


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Feb 28 2009, 09:45 AM~13137186
> *New Date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so its not weekend of derby so does this mean cheaper hotels :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Feb 28 2009, 10:51 AM~13137633
> *so its not weekend  of derby so does this mean cheaper hotels :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 28 2009, 10:53 AM~13137651
> *yep
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 27 2009, 08:21 PM~13133407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 deep breaths breath in breath out


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 28 2009, 08:07 AM~13136618
> *yeah , and YOU would be the teacher .... :biggrin:
> *


I haven't built a 1/4 of the cars you have. :biggrin: I'm still learning now.


----------



## JasonJ

The picnic has more new dates than a Vegas hooker.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 28 2009, 06:31 AM~13136675
> *just want people to know ,, if your using this factory mount on your rearend for a wishbone or y-bone mount , without it reinforced  ,, this will happen i promise you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3 wheeling really speeds this process up ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> this guy was very lucky he had the panhard bar still on ..
> *


just out of curiosity wouldnt having the panhard bar make that mount rip easier? seems like with a y bone if you took the pan hard off and didnt 3 wheel it would just go up and down, i am going to use curries chevy kit to mount on my ford 9 im assuming thats better than the OG one but I want to make sure mine dont break, I plan on running a y bone


----------



## westsidehydros

I would make the bracket on the rear end a little extra beefy. The panhard sees all the stress of the car wanting to sway left and right, in a trad. settup. I've seen those bend. When you switch over to y or wish, the bracket on the rear sees all the stress, and that braket is not too thick.

The photo looks like a stock rear settup, I think he was just using it for photo to see how easy it can tear.

cool?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 28 2009, 05:06 PM~13140133
> *I would make the bracket on the rear end a little extra beefy.  The panhard sees all the stress of the car wanting to sway left and right, in a trad. settup.  I've seen those bend. When you switch over to y or wish, the bracket on the rear sees all the stress, and that braket is not too thick.
> 
> The photo looks like a stock rear settup, I think he was just using it for photo to see how easy it can tear.
> 
> cool?
> *


i havent seen the brackets currie makes but im assuming they r thicker and better material since they put them on racecars and stuff


----------



## p-funckimpala

wow brent can almost text messasage. thats crazy! he can pix message. thats a start. :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 1 2009, 03:06 AM~13140133
> *I would make the bracket on the rear end a little extra beefy.  The panhard sees all the stress of the car wanting to sway left and right, in a trad. settup.  I've seen those bend. When you switch over to y or wish, the bracket on the rear sees all the stress, and that braket is not too thick.
> 
> The photo looks like a stock rear settup, I think he was just using it for photo to see how easy it can tear.
> 
> cool?
> *


 :thumbsup: right on ...

Brent i havent seen those mounts your talking about , but if its open in the back like the factory one at the bottom , you know where the it only has the strip of metal half way up going side to side , i would close that in for sure ... make it look more like this bracket ....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 28 2009, 04:52 PM~13136722
> *ooohhh that looks fun :biggrin:
> *


you should remember it happening to the 63 wagon , rememeber us reinforcing it at tims place , the night before the hop at southern showdown , same setup we're talking about , it had the y bar in it ...


----------



## PITBULL

check it out walt :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 27 2009, 08:06 PM~13133255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brent your shop looks alittle full :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 1 2009, 05:15 PM~13146666
> *you should remember it happening to the 63 wagon , rememeber us reinforcing it at tims place , the night before the hop at southern showdown , same setup we're talking about , it had the y bar in it ...
> *


oh yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 1 2009, 06:20 PM~13146708
> *check it out walt :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You say check it out Walt knowing god damn well everybody is looking and drooling. :biggrin: I need to get at ya about a wishbone, I call this week sometime.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 1 2009, 08:15 PM~13146666
> *you should remember it happening to the 63 wagon , rememeber us reinforcing it at tims place , the night before the hop at southern showdown , same setup we're talking about , it had the y bar in it ...
> *


Yeah that definetly sucked. :angry:


----------



## ~~RED~~

~~~~~~~HOTEL INFO~~~~~~~   





> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2009, 04:13 PM~13146265
> *Ok folks the host hotel will be the holiday inn on fern valley road , call after 3 tomorrow and you can book yur rooms has plenty trailer parkin and well lit.....
> 
> You have till april 22nd to book yur room and its a 72 dollar rate jus tell them your with the individuals picnic... If its after april 22nd you can still get the room they just can't guarantee that rate would be available.... I'm workin on another hotel ill try and post it up tomorrow
> 
> The phone number is 502-964-3311
> *


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

:biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 2 2009, 07:23 AM~13151319
> *~~~~~~~HOTEL INFO~~~~~~~
> *


HOTEL INFO FOR WHAT??? 
I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA PUT A TENT UP IN BRENT'S BACK YARD :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 1 2009, 05:20 PM~13146708
> *check it out walt :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :worship: :0 :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 1 2009, 05:20 PM~13146708
> *check it out walt :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY THAT'S MY COLOR :0 ME AND JOSH ALREADY TALKED ABOUT THIS :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 3 2009, 01:29 AM~13156083
> *HEY THAT'S MY COLOR :0 ME AND JOSH ALREADY TALKED ABOUT THIS :biggrin:
> *


alright fock it then , i'll do pink ...... 





come get your interior ..lol :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

going to blast tomorrow


----------



## Chevillacs

there she goes! lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 2 2009, 04:49 PM~13156276
> *going to blast tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a bad ass truck you got there


----------



## PITBULL

thanks todd :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

damn we loaded one up yesterday too. u know its gonna have pitbull in the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 28 2009, 08:31 AM~13136675
> *just want people to know ,, if your using this factory mount on your rearend for a wishbone or y-bone mount , without it reinforced  ,, this will happen i promise you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3 wheeling really speeds this process up ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> this guy was very lucky he had the panhard bar still on ..
> *



hell ya..those are weak mounts..when running a hydraulic setup in the car...lol..some people just dont understand lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 2 2009, 04:34 PM~13156133
> *alright fock it then , i'll do pink ......
> come get your interior ..lol :biggrin:
> *


ha ha you can keep that interior, that color should look nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:twak: $90

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-2-PITBULL-TANK-...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 2 2009, 06:49 PM~13156276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Scary! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 1 2009, 07:20 PM~13146708
> *check it out walt :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I wanna '57 when I grow up :nicoderm:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

aint this some shit ,,,lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2009, 02:12 AM~13156473
> *damn we loaded one up yesterday too. u know its gonna have pitbull in the trunk.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 04:24 PM~13168669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You don't waste no time.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 06:27 PM~13168712
> *aint this some shit ,,,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Mar 4 2009, 01:42 AM~13168865
> *You don't waste no time.
> *


no sir no time to waste , gonna try to put it together real fast , but super clean like yours ....


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 08:35 PM~13170250
> *no sir no time to waste , gonna try to put it together real fast , but super clean like yours ....
> *


Gonna have it ready for the picnic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 04:27 PM~13168712
> *aint this some shit ,,,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome to my hell. My pocket pooches had canopy beds :uh:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 4 2009, 03:06 PM~13179187
> *welcome to my hell. My pocket pooches had canopy beds :uh:
> *


Ha! My dog has his own twin bed.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 3 2009, 10:01 PM~13171132
> *Gonna have it ready for the picnic!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i hope he does...


----------



## 187_Regal

you coming down for that bean?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 4 2009, 04:29 PM~13180041
> *you coming down for that bean?
> *


60/40 yes.....


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 4 2009, 06:59 PM~13181762
> *100/0  yes.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 4 2009, 07:59 PM~13181762
> *60/40  yes.....
> *


cool maybe you can stay a minute this time so everyone can kick it with ya.....


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 07:35 PM~13170250
> *no sir no time to waste , gonna try to put it together real fast , but super clean like yours ....
> *


:thumbsup: Pitbull about to be in the house again! :0


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 07:27 PM~13168712
> *aint this some shit ,,,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some funny ass shit!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what the hell does monte thank hes a lap dog!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 06:27 PM~13168712
> *aint this some shit ,,,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

how FABULOUS, Pitbull is gay!

lol.....j/k homie


----------



## Chevillacs

Oh PITBULL I need to talk to you homie....Ill call you tomorrow  
Whats the best time?


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13170250
> *no sir no time to waste , gonna try to put it together real fast , but super clean like yours ....
> *


I bet Josh mixing the paint now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigthangs

Check your pm Brent


----------



## JasonJ

I heard there was a big yard sale going on up there today??? :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 06:24 PM~13168669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2009, 05:38 PM~13193705
> *I heard there was a big yard sale going on up there today??? :dunno:
> *




really


----------



## PITBULL

brents totally awesome yard sale ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thanks russ  lol

everything has to go


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

welded up the holes for the padded dash today , so now i have a padded dash for sale , its black and in very good shape :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2009, 08:26 PM~13195397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never saw a yard sale with stuff priced at $35,000. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2009, 09:27 PM~13195414
> *Never saw a yard sale with stuff priced at $35,000. :biggrin:
> *


Some old lady tried to talk him down to 50 cents!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2009, 08:30 PM~13195448
> *Some old lady tried to talk him down to 50 cents!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: How she gonna talk down a rag 61 SS? :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 6 2009, 04:30 AM~13195448
> *Some old lady tried to talk him down to 50 cents!
> *


that bitch stoled the hub caps ........


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 5 2009, 08:56 PM~13195738
> *that bitch stoled the hub caps ........
> *


Atleast she didn't spray paint "****** LIPS" on the side. :0


----------



## JasonJ

See you soon pimp skilly.

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JasonJ, PITBULL


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 5 2009, 07:11 PM~13195244
> *brents totally awesome yard sale ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thanks russ  lol
> 
> everything has to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this pic is the shit.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 5 2009, 07:19 PM~13195323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You sit it on a frame already ?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 2 2009, 06:49 PM~13156276
> *going to blast tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it getting the Red treatment?


----------



## PITBULL

oh yeah :biggrin: 
pajoshoe


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

damn brent do you ever sleep? :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 5 2009, 07:17 PM~13195301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you must have a huge supply of redbull :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 5 2009, 10:11 PM~13195244
> *brents totally awesome yard sale ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thanks russ  lol
> 
> everything has to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now i just need to set me up a TOT stand....so i can sell my tots.....LOL.....i was wondering what the hell jason was talkin about when he said something about a yard sale.....


----------



## .TODD

wish i had enough for that :tears:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 6 2009, 08:00 AM~13199061
> *damn brent do you ever sleep? :thumbsup:
> *


Brent says: "ILL SLEEP WHEN IM DEAD!!!" :0


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 6 2009, 05:41 PM~13202777
> *Brent says: "ILL SLEEP WHEN IM DEAD!!!"  :0
> *


BULL$HIT!!!! he is in bed like an old man usually around nine o'clock.....lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 5 2009, 09:17 PM~13195301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn... you aint fucking around :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 5 2009, 09:17 PM~13195301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn... you aint fucking around... im going to the garage now :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 27 2009, 08:59 PM~13133180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




time to bring this one home mississippi yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeha


----------



## ~~RED~~

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 5 2009, 10:17 PM~13195301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now I have to work even faster to get my 63 finished. CMON JOSH, lets get it back to my house so we can get it re-assembled and running. J/K take your time and do your magic. I'm sure I will not be disappointed. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 4 2009, 12:24 AM~13168669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats how u blast a body in the US - some funny shit :0


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Mar 8 2009, 09:59 AM~13215113
> *Thats how u blast a body in the US - some funny shit  :0
> *


In germany any neighbor would call the police when you sandblast in your backyard like this


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Mar 8 2009, 09:59 AM~13215113
> *Thats how u blast a body in the US - some funny shit  :0
> *


That's how they do it in Kentucky!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 8 2009, 08:01 AM~13215287
> *In germany any neighbor would call the police when you sandblast in your backyard like this
> *


its no different here, that maybe outside but its a business.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 8 2009, 07:20 AM~13215392
> *That's how they do it in Kentucky!
> *


lolol


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 8 2009, 02:01 PM~13215287
> *In germany any neighbor would call the police when you sandblast in your backyard like this
> *


nah, i did it - blasted this n that in the driveway :biggrin: 

anyways sandblastin sucks, would never blast a body with it, there are so many better materials to blast with...


----------



## JasonJ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JasonJ, HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave:


----------



## JasonJ

Back home in The Sipp.


----------



## PITBULL

glad you made it home safely bro ,, its always good to see you .....

love the pics ,, want some with skirts :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 8 2009, 08:16 PM~13219349
> *glad you made it home safely bro ,, its always good to see you .....
> 
> love the pics ,, want some with skirts :biggrin:
> *



xxx2222 see u later


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

yo brent thanks for the pumps homie ill see u again soon


----------



## Silver

Whats up Brent!! :wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 06:28 PM~13218998
> *Back home in The Sipp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE BUT STOP FUCKING WITH US AND GET TO THE PICS WE WANT TO SEE THAT BACK BUMPER FACE FUCKING THE CONCRETE!! :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

SORRY I GOT EXCITED :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 8 2009, 09:12 PM~13219917
> *VERY NICE BUT STOP FUCKING WITH US AND GET TO THE PICS WE WANT TO SEE THAT BACK BUMPER FACE FUCKING THE CONCRETE!! :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


X64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

64 lookin tight homie


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 8 2009, 08:14 PM~13219933
> *SORRY I GOT EXCITED  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: nuthin like hopping dammit


----------



## timdog57

It definetly has the balls to do it. :0 It gets up in a hurry. :yes:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 9 2009, 09:39 AM~13223743
> *It definetly has the balls to do it.  :0  It gets up in a hurry. :yes:
> *


PICS OR IT DOESNT :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 9 2009, 01:46 PM~13224339
> *PICS OR IT DOESNT  :biggrin:
> *



I didn't take any pics because I was in the driveway installing a stereo but I was wathing Jason hit the switch a little. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

pump looks nice thanks brent imma do some damage with this :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

somebody should nose up to it and find out what it does


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 9 2009, 05:59 PM~13228101
> *somebody should nose up to it and find out what it does
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 10 2009, 02:59 AM~13228099
> *pump looks nice thanks brent imma do some damage with this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 8 2009, 12:08 AM~13214401
> *Now I have to work even faster to get my 63 finished. CMON JOSH, lets get it back to my house so we can get it re-assembled and running. J/K take your time and do your magic. I'm sure I will not be disappointed. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: ......TTT


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 9 2009, 06:59 PM~13228099
> *pump looks nice thanks brent imma do some damage with this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 9 2009, 04:59 PM~13228099
> *pump looks nice thanks brent imma do some damage with this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much does a pump like this run?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 9 2009, 08:49 PM~13230444
> *how much does a pump like this run?
> *



she cost me a pretty penny but thats top notch shit right there ive been dealin with brent for a while now and if he taught me anything its you get what you pay for :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 9 2009, 07:59 PM~13228099
> *pump looks nice thanks brent imma do some damage with this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 You better put that thing on a leash before it bites somebody! :0


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2009, 07:27 PM~13168712
> *aint this some shit ,,,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know who to feel sorry for here. Oreo for losing the bed to Monty, or Monty for having to find such a little bed to lay in. :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 9 2009, 05:59 PM~13228101
> *somebody should nose up to it and find out what it does
> *


instigater


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 08:28 PM~13218998
> *Back home in The Sipp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 9 2009, 09:48 PM~13231566
> *You better put that thing on a leash before it bites somebody!  :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 09:28 PM~13218998
> *Back home in The Sipp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOMIE YOU'VE GOT A BAD ASS 64 I LOVED THAT CAR WHEN I SEEN IT BRENT'S :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Thx man... its come a long way over the last 4 or 5 years.... it used to look like shiiiiiit, lol. Im glad to have it back so i can wrap up alot of little stuff on it.


----------



## JasonJ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DEAD PRE$IDENT$

What up DP? :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 11 2009, 11:18 PM~13254809
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: DEAD PRE$IDENT$
> 
> What up DP? :wave:
> *


sup bro, man that bish is lookin good homIe :0


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 9 2009, 08:34 PM~13231301
> *she cost me a pretty penny but thats top notch shit right there ive been dealin with brent for a while now and if he taught me anything its you get what you pay for  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


how much?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

Give me a taste Brent, I'm fiending  :


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 11 2009, 09:18 PM~13254798
> *Thx man... its come a long way over the last 4 or 5 years.... it used to look like shiiiiiit, lol. Im glad to have it back so i can wrap up alot of little stuff on it.
> *


u did not like the gold painted arms?


----------



## .TODD

wheres the bumper pics :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## DrasticNYC

---Sup Brent,

lets get this going!!!!!!


----------



## RULOW

i know Brent will take my old 63 to a whole nother level...can't wait to see it soon

but heres an oldie but a goodie when i had it



http://pitbullhydraulics.com/video%20pics/pitbull%202007.wmv


----------



## RULOW




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Mar 15 2009, 10:41 AM~13285930
> *
> *


YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT IS DONE RIGHT WHEN YOU CAN ON ONLY ONE WHEEL DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

LIST?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

BRENT the clock is tickin untill the pinic

are you goin to be ready???? :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

BUMPER


----------



## RULOW

up up and away


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Mar 15 2009, 07:00 PM~13285664
> *i know Brent will take my old 63 to a whole nother level...can't wait to see it soon
> 
> but heres an oldie but a goodie when i had it
> 
> 
> 
> http://pitbullhydraulics.com/video%20pics/pitbull%202007.wmv
> *


nice pic , right click save :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Got some dope ass Pitbull pumps in the other day....new tank plugs are dope, money! :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 08:04 PM~13320359
> *Got some dope ass Pitbull pumps in the other day....new tank plugs are dope, money!  :thumbsup:
> *


pics please :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Yo Brent... Whens my 3 Pump Kit Shipping out??


----------



## Individualsms

Its on the way to you


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 19 2009, 11:46 AM~13325211
> *Its on the way to you
> *


Can't wait!! Thanks!! My first setup... I hope Pitbull works! :biggrin: jk


----------



## big pimpin

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:wave:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 19 2009, 04:49 PM~13329444
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 19 2009, 04:47 PM~13329416
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whats the price tag on this pump?


----------



## JasonJ

Those arent tank plugs, they are STANK PLUGS (cause dey da shit).


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn those bishes are nice :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305

any updates with the towncar


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 19 2009, 04:49 PM~13329444
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


boy I hope I get to see some of them on some pumps soon :biggrin:

also dan is that a SHOWTIME pump next to it :angry:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Sup Brent, everybody... :wave:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

Damn Brent, I think I just soiled myself a little :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

sooner then you think


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 20 2009, 07:29 AM~13335266
> *Damn Brent, I think I just soiled myself a little :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 i got a pit frame too homie :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 20 2009, 05:09 AM~13334670
> *boy I hope I get to see some of them on some pumps soon :biggrin:
> 
> also dan is that a SHOWTIME pump next to it :angry:
> *



I was waiting for someone to notice that one. :biggrin: Not everybody can have Pits in the trunk.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 20 2009, 08:44 PM~13342054
> *I was waiting for someone to notice that one.  :biggrin:  Not everybody can have Pits in the trunk.
> *



I CAN


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2009, 08:52 PM~13341010
> *:0  i got a pit frame too homie  :biggrin:
> *


Brents doing a full roller for me, can't wait to get it home. I'll keep the pics coming as I get them.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 21 2009, 07:00 AM~13344414
> *Brents doing a full roller for me, can't wait to get it home. I'll keep the pics coming as I get them.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

where in PA are you from?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 21 2009, 07:55 AM~13344662
> *where in PA are you from?
> *



im from N.Y but i live near scranton wilkes barre sounds country but its not :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 21 2009, 11:19 AM~13344773
> *im from N.Y but i live near scranton wilkes barre sounds country but its not  :biggrin:
> *



The hell its not , I picked up a 54 ford from wilkes barre lol thought I heard duelin banjo's lol...... Its beautiful though


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 21 2009, 08:25 AM~13344821
> *The hell its not , I picked up a 54 ford from wilkes barre lol thought I heard duelin banjo's lol...... Its beautiful though
> *



well its not the city city but its confortable better than new york too many fukin ppl their at what point do you say ''HEY...NO MORE FUKERS CAN HERE'' its not too bad lil rural lil city id say half anf half depends on what prt your in.at least we have parking :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

That's true... :bigggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 21 2009, 08:37 AM~13344874
> *That's true... :bigggrin:
> *



by the way just spoke too steve last night about gettin in :cheesy:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

used to go there all the time. my wife lived there when we were dating.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 21 2009, 09:56 AM~13345397
> *used to go there all the time.  my wife lived there when we were dating.
> *



cool :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Finally got around to installing my Pitbull wishbone in the other car today, fit like a fucking glove man. Just bolted it up to the housing and to the factory banana bar bracket on the right and slipped the left side bracket in place, marked and drilled the holes and bolted it up, piece of cake. This highly engineered part is now Hollywood Bob and JasonJ approved. :cheesy: 

I snapped a few pics before the shocks, gas tank, etc get in the way. The rearend is sitting crooked in these pics because its stacked on 2x4's and other random objects, and its kinda dark under there, but you get the idea. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 21 2009, 11:57 AM~13346230
> *Finally got around to installing my Pitbull wishbone in the other car today, fit like a fucking glove man. Just bolted it up to the housing and to the factory banana bar bracket on the right and slipped the left side bracket in place, marked and drilled the holes and bolted it up, piece of cake. This highly engineered part is now Hollywood Bob and JasonJ approved.  :cheesy:
> 
> I snapped a few pics before the shocks, gas tank, etc get in the way. The rearend is sitting crooked in these pics because its stacked on 2x4's and other random objects, and its kinda dark under there, but you get the idea.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wishbones ugly and the paints retarted damn thats clean j i want my rearend chromed :angry:


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Mar 19 2009, 05:58 PM~13330199
> *whats the price tag on this pump?
> *


----------



## JasonJ

Took you a few pics after i got the skirts on today.




























On 3, skirted out???


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:39 PM~13356092
> *Took you a few pics after i got the skirts on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 3, skirted out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN JASON CAN YOU PLEASE STOP FUCKING WITH US AND GET US SOME PICS OF THE BACK BUMPER SMASHING THE GROUND :uh: :biggrin: OHHH LOOK'S GREAT BYE THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:39 PM~13356092
> *Took you a few pics after i got the skirts on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 3, skirted out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck the car look at the house i gotta do what ever it is you do :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:39 PM~13356092
> *Took you a few pics after i got the skirts on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 3, skirted out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 07:39 PM~13356092
> *Took you a few pics after i got the skirts on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 3, skirted out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cars r sweet Jason !!!!, But man you got the crib goin on bro. I hope Im lookin like that when I move south :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2009, 09:11 PM~13356337
> *Cars r sweet Jason !!!!, But man you got the crib goin on bro. I hope Im lookin like that when I move south :biggrin:
> *


I told you to come on down "Billy Bob Kustoms"! Mississippi up in yaaaaa! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 08:13 PM~13356357
> *I told you to come on down "Billy Bob Kustoms"! Mississippi up in yaaaaa!  :biggrin:
> *


Im still plannin on going , but right now aint no time to be sellin my house, I need all I can get outa this house so i can play like you when I get there :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BILLY BOB CUSTOMS KINDA HAS ARING TO IT TOO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2009, 08:23 PM~13356451
> *BILLY BOB CUSTOMS KINDA HAS ARING TO IT TOO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

hows the 63 coming brent


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Mar 20 2009, 08:44 PM~13342054-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for someone to notice that one.  :biggrin:  Not everybody can have Pits in the trunk.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they can :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 11:57 AM~13346230
> *Finally got around to installing my Pitbull wishbone in the other car today, fit like a fucking glove man. Just bolted it up to the housing and to the factory banana bar bracket on the right and slipped the left side bracket in place, marked and drilled the holes and bolted it up, piece of cake. This highly engineered part is now Hollywood Bob and JasonJ approved.  :cheesy:
> 
> I snapped a few pics before the shocks, gas tank, etc get in the way. The rearend is sitting crooked in these pics because its stacked on 2x4's and other random objects, and its kinda dark under there, but you get the idea.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's booootiful!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:39 PM~13356092
> *Took you a few pics after i got the skirts on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow already got a nw antenna on :cheesy:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

I thought you could'nt run rear skirts and 3 wheel.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 23 2009, 07:15 AM~13360527
> *I thought you could'nt run rear skirts and 3 wheel.
> *


if it's shortened you can


----------



## 63 Pimpala

niiiiiccccccccceeee


----------



## El Porky

:0


----------



## PITBULL

thanks for them pics J


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 AM~13358284
> *hows the 63 coming brent
> *


getting in a gang of parts this week , to much to list , i'll get some pics soon..

SUPERBAD 63 :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

Brent,

Did my 64 vert backseat show-up at your shop yet?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

ttt for Pitbull


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 23 2009, 05:26 PM~13366172
> *getting in a gang of parts this week , to much to list , i'll get some pics soon..
> 
> SUPERBAD 63 :biggrin:
> *



i can only imagine tha pallet of stuff you got :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

I DID THIS GUY DOGGY STYLE. AWW SHIT THERE I GO AGAIN, THAT DIDNT SOUND RIGHT :uh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg120/H...nt=146_4699.flv


----------



## 187_Regal

nice shit right there.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 24 2009, 06:39 PM~13377718
> *nice
> *


THANKS GUYS, HOWS THINGS GOIN WITH YOU PINKY?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2009, 05:06 PM~13377383
> *http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg120/H...nt=146_4699.flv
> *



:0


----------



## silver-metal 82

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2009, 06:32 PM~13378363
> *THANKS GUYS, HOWS THINGS GOIN WITH YOU PINKY?
> *


you know,just trying to stay busy and make it threw the tough times :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2009, 05:06 PM~13377383
> *http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg120/H...nt=146_4699.flv
> *


thats cool


----------



## RULOW

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Mar 24 2009, 03:04 AM~13366561
> *Brent,
> 
> Did my 64 vert backseat show-up at your shop yet?
> *


got it today sir


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2009, 02:06 AM~13377383
> *http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg120/H...nt=146_4699.flv
> *


man Bob , that looks great ,,, you may have to do my setup !


----------



## PITBULL

to many parts


----------



## supersportluvr

WHAT'S UP BRENT. I SEE THAT SOMEBODY IS GONNA HAVE SOME WORK TO DO. SEND ME SOME PICS OF MY CAR.


----------



## .TODD

:wave: what up brent


----------



## 187_Regal

damn......better get busy.....tick tock tick tock.....lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 26 2009, 03:18 PM~13398754
> *damn......better get busy.....tick tock tick tock.....lol
> *


brent so bad ass he'll take it to the picnic just like that :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

What an ASSLOAD of parts you have there my precious little coconut. I see the bumper kit made it. :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

is my list done yet??? :biggrin: hey did walt get the y-block and fitting ?? i couldn't remember his last name so i put walt disney princess :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

list lol yeah right


----------



## yetti

You ain't playing around.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 26 2009, 08:20 PM~13400308
> *is my list done yet??? :biggrin:  hey did walt get the y-block and fitting ?? i couldn't remember his last name so i put walt disney princess :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13398353


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 23 2009, 06:26 PM~13366172
> *getting in a gang of parts this week , to much to list , i'll get some pics soon..
> 
> SUPERBAD 63 :biggrin:
> *



getter done


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Mar 26 2009, 06:59 PM~13400674
> *getter done
> *


*CAN WE SEE A BIGGER PIC OF YOUR AVITAR ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 27 2009, 02:38 AM~13399942
> *What an ASSLOAD of parts you have there my precious little coconut. I see the bumper kit made it.  :cheesy:
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 26 2009, 05:03 PM~13398629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to many parts
> *


  damn I thought I had a lot of parts laying around.


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Mar 26 2009, 06:59 PM~13400674
> *getter done
> *


x2


----------



## JRO

Your doing skirts and a bumper kit?!?!?!?!? :worship: 

Ive been waiting for someone around here to do that shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 27 2009, 03:17 PM~13408176
> *Your doing skirts and a bumper kit?!?!?!?!? :worship:
> 
> Ive been waiting for someone around here to do that shit. :thumbsup:
> *


 
An I bet it ends up on the bumper too !


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 27 2009, 07:18 PM~13411372
> *An I bet it ends up on the bumper too !
> *



:0


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 27 2009, 07:18 PM~13411372
> *An I bet it ends up on the bumper too !
> *


i wanna see :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 26 2009, 06:33 PM~13400419
> *list lol yeah right
> *


shush up nancy I need some bread :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 28 2009, 09:34 AM~13415234
> *shush up nancy I need some bread :biggrin:
> *


And he needs hot dog buns for his fingers. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

fuck both u fuckers, :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 28 2009, 10:05 AM~13415751
> *fuck both u fuckers,  :0
> *


i love you jimmy :0 no **** :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

whatever cock lover :0


----------



## Royalty

Can't wait to see what you've been working on Jimmy.


----------



## showandgo

lol work, i retire from that shit


----------



## Sixty34me

bump for hydros


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BRENT SHAVES THE FRONT OF THE BELLY TO CLEAR THE TIE RODS, CALLS IT CLIPIN THE CHIN. IM TRYIN THAT AND A LITTLE MORE FOR ENGINE CLEARANCE. I GUESS ILL CALL THIS SLIT- NIP N TUCK


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Individualsms

Tims caprice just finished


----------



## REYXTC

That fucker looks good!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 30 2009, 06:06 PM~13435371
> *Tims caprice just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## louisville chevy

WTB chrome inner fenders for a 64, anybody know who's sellin?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 30 2009, 06:06 PM~13435371
> *Tims caprice just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :worship:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 30 2009, 05:06 PM~13435371
> *Tims caprice just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats alotta work looks good homie


----------



## Sixty34me

all looks good


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 06:50 PM~13435254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRENT SHAVES THE FRONT OF THE BELLY TO CLEAR THE TIE RODS, CALLS IT CLIPIN THE CHIN.  IM TRYIN THAT AND A LITTLE MORE FOR ENGINE CLEARANCE. I GUESS ILL CALL THIS SLIT- NIP N TUCK
> *


Tummy tuck.

I could hear how the conversation would go now.... "hey check out my new chicken frame... no lips, belly spread, the chin clipped, boned in the rear with a Hollywood tummy tuck!"


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 31 2009, 05:44 PM~13446449
> *Tummy tuck.
> 
> I could hear how the conversation would go now.... "hey check out my new chicken frame... no lips, belly spread, the chin clipped, boned in the rear with a Hollywood tummy tuck!"
> *


Thats what me and Brent were doing, crackin up on all the phrases we could put on it :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 26 2009, 03:03 PM~13398629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to many parts
> *



So you the one who beat me to the bumper kit :angry: :biggrin: At least its in good hands  :wave:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

POST MORE PICS ON YOUR 63 BRENT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 08:39 PM~13356092
> *Took you a few pics after i got the skirts on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 3, skirted out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice Jason!


----------



## 63 Pimpala

caprice looks good homie


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 30 2009, 07:06 PM~13435371
> *Tims caprice just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice. 


Can someone say off hand what size nut go's on the batt termals?


----------



## timdog57

> nice.
> Can someone say off hand what size nut go's on the batt termals?
> [/b]


It is 3/8" standard thread


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 2 2009, 08:36 AM~13463318
> *It is 3/8" standard thread
> *


You're supposed to say deez nuts. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 2 2009, 09:36 AM~13463318
> *It is 3/8" standard thread
> *


coo, right on Tim.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 07:39 PM~13356092
> *Took you a few pics after i got the skirts on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 3, skirted out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Out of control!!!!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON

:biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 30 2009, 04:06 PM~13435371
> *Tims caprice just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice and clean


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Apr 3 2009, 07:03 AM~13474012
> *very nice and clean
> *


What's up big dog!!!


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 30 2009, 04:06 PM~13435371
> *Tims caprice just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What it dew!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Apr 3 2009, 07:06 AM~13474032
> *What's up big dog!!!
> *


sup homie  




TTT!


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2009, 07:54 PM~13342156
> *I CAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice :0


----------



## 63 Pimpala

any new pics yet Brent??


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 20 2009, 10:29 AM~13335266
> *Damn Brent, I think I just soiled myself a little :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT HOW MUCH FOR A FRAME LIKE THAT ONE THERE IN THE MIDLE? :cheesy:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## .TODD

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: .TODD, PITBULL

:wave:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

ttt what up


----------



## Miami305Rida

Brent, how u doing homie? Have you shipped a frame to florida before and would you happen to have a molded 63 vert frame done?
Got a customer really needing one soon.
thanks
Ben


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Apr 5 2009, 06:48 PM~13490967
> *Brent, how u doing homie? Have you shipped a frame to florida before and would you happen to have a molded 63 vert frame done?
> Got a customer really needing one soon.
> thanks
> Ben
> *


you might want to call him get his number out of his signature cause he dont get on her to often


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 30 2009, 05:06 PM~13435371
> *Tims caprice just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's a pic of the whole car ?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Apr 6 2009, 12:54 PM~13494129
> *Where's a pic of the whole car ?
> *


yeah walt , we wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

bump


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 9 2009, 07:22 AM~13525914
> *yeah walt , we wanna see :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## 7231981

hey brent can i BORROW one of your custom built pumps an all the one inch plumbing an fittings i need an a set of 4.5 ton springs prefferably candy painted red :biggrin: ill give it all back after the picnic  :biggrin:


----------



## DropedLongBed

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 9 2009, 02:37 PM~13530133
> *hey brent can i BORROW one of your custom built pumps an all the one inch plumbing an fittings i need an a set of 4.5 ton springs prefferably candy painted red  :biggrin: ill give it all back after the picnic   :biggrin:
> *


i thought u said u wasnt gonna hop anymore :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Apr 9 2009, 03:03 PM~13530340
> *i thought u said u wasnt gonna hop anymore :biggrin:
> *


ssshhhhh quit haten fool :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I+Apr 6 2009, 05:54 AM~13494129-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where's a pic of the whole car ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Apr 9 2009, 08:22 AM~13525914
> *yeah walt , we wanna see :biggrin:
> *


I posted pics a long time ago in Walts topic. :0


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Apr 9 2009, 09:03 PM~13530340
> *i thought u said u wasnt gonna hop anymore :biggrin:
> *


i'm sure he wont hop no less either :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## WSL63

Hey yetti this guy is puking on me you know what im saying............. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 12 2009, 02:38 PM~13554593
> *Hey yetti this guy is puking on me you know what im saying............. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No but that one guy does look like me. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

what up brent i want some stickers and some medium T's asap i think ive earned now stop hiding them :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

a brent do u have any shirts bro ill buy some hook it up homie


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 13 2009, 03:54 PM~13564011
> *what up brent i want some stickers and some medium T's asap i think ive earned now stop hiding them  :biggrin:
> *


earn them?? i heard there is a two frame minimum :biggrin: 

i got 2 working on the 3rd for winter

hey brent call me about the noids and i need shirts but who on this topic doesnt :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

whats up? Im here for the free shirt give a way. xxl is my size. Thank you and good day :biggrin: 


































no, but really, xxl


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Apr 13 2009, 10:03 PM~13568191
> *earn them?? i heard there is a two frame minimum :biggrin:
> 
> i got 2 working on the 3rd for winter
> 
> hey brent call me about the noids and i need shirts but who on this topic doesnt :biggrin:
> *



:angry: i only have 1 car dammit :biggrin:

i got a full frame,arms, and a complete piston with all the trimings atleast i can get a keychain or something :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> earn them?? i heard there is a two frame minimum :biggrin:
> 
> Does a full rolling chasis count??


----------



## Sixty34me

> earn them?? i heard there is a two frame minimum :biggrin:
> 
> Does a full rolling chasis count??
> 
> 
> 
> ask jason j about that I think he has bought three frames from brent and still hasn't got one.
Click to expand...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 14 2009, 12:54 PM~13573848
> *ask jason j about that I think he has bought three frames from brent and still hasn't got one.
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 14 2009, 01:54 PM~13573848
> *ask jason j about that I think he has bought three frames from brent and still hasn't got one.
> *



lololol :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

:tears:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## DrasticNYC

Black or Grey T's:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 15 2009, 11:17 PM~13585537
> *Black or Grey T's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


both :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 15 2009, 04:20 PM~13585568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*The fuckin FRAME FACTORY bitches!!!*


----------



## 187_Regal

that the frame for the TRE im guessing?


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 15 2009, 05:17 PM~13585537
> *Black or Grey T's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn marvin those shirts are NICE!!!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 15 2009, 03:18 PM~13585543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 16 2009, 01:33 AM~13586866
> *that the frame for the TRE im guessing?
> *


nope not mine ,, but it does look alot like it, i still have to grind mine :angry:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 15 2009, 05:51 PM~13587070
> *nope not mine ,, but it does look alot like it, i still have to grind mine  :angry:
> *


That's gotta be his next to it. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

do work son.....lol.....


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Hiya! :wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 15 2009, 02:18 PM~13585543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN WHATS THE LAYAWAY PLAN ON A FRAME FOR US BROKEPITBULLFRAMEWANTINGMOFOS? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

good to see brent finally learning how to do something right :0 :biggrin:  jp nice work as usual homie


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Ill take a 6X in both an ill pay whatever the cost !!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 15 2009, 06:19 PM~13587833
> *DAMN WHATS THE LAYAWAY PLAN ON A FRAME FOR US BROKEPITBULLFRAMEWANTINGMOFOS? :biggrin:
> *



i know all about those plans but he charged me intrest :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 11:24 AM~3635928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of this monte with the blower stickn out??? :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 15 2009, 08:06 PM~13589159
> *any more pics of this monte with the blower stickn out??? :cheesy:
> *



http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/pitbull.htm


----------



## BigVics58

my child hood dream came true, a low low with a blower stickn out tha hood. there is a god


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 15 2009, 01:20 PM~13585568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know when your a real craftsmen when you sweep before you take the photo. Keep up the good work, maybe some of these so called welders will learn a thing or two from your post.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

Damn, looking good Brent. Can't wait to bring that mofo home. :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:39 PM~13356092
> *Took you a few pics after i got the skirts on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 3, skirted out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn fucker, I wanna be like you when i grow up lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms

dayum man, what size lot is your home... don't hit me up with a 20 acre for $200g's because i'll move right now lol... 



> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 06:28 PM~13218998
> *Back home in The Sipp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms

BRENT!!!!!!

pick me up at the airport, i'm heading your way right now damn it... j.k. long time no chat, what you been up to bro? I miss you guys  Anyway, we'll see if I can shoot up to KY this summer as I had originally planned.

Nacho


----------



## 63 Pimpala

whats up Brent


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Apr 16 2009, 09:16 AM~13593088
> *Damn fucker, I wanna be like you when i grow up lol
> *





me too :cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

This one has Brent's love too!! full frame with a Ford 9" and wishbone.


----------



## JasonJ

Da Mean Green Machine is looking good!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 17 2009, 10:48 PM~13611642
> *This one has Brent's love too!! full frame with a Ford 9" and wishbone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oooooooooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

It was my favorite Tre when I owned it, and it's still my favorite Tre!!!! you fellaz are doin the thang on her!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 17 2009, 11:48 PM~13611642
> *This one has Brent's love too!! full frame with a Ford 9" and wishbone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Holy shit. My fav. year, color, and on skirts. Tha rawest in kentucky! :worship: :wow:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 19 2009, 07:45 PM~13623636
> *Holy shit. My fav. year, color, and on skirts. Tha rawest in kentucky! :worship:  :wow:
> *


Wait until Josh gets done with the water spots, pinstriping, and its re-assembled!  . It was Josh's idea to run the skirts, so thank him for that, Also my buddy Russ had his hand in alot of the suggestions too.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 19 2009, 07:45 PM~13623636
> *Holy shit. My fav. year, color, and on skirts. Tha rawest in kentucky! :worship:  :wow:
> *


I forgot to add some pics of the dash too!
































.


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT....... :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 19 2009, 08:41 AM~13620080
> *oooooooooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> 
> It was my favorite Tre when I owned it, and it's still my favorite Tre!!!! you fellaz are doin the thang on her!!!
> *


Heres a little update, about to get stiped!


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 20 2009, 06:34 PM~13635265
> *Heres a little update, about to get stiped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see this in person.hopefully by next year mine will be repainted


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Mar 30 2009, 08:06 PM~13435371
> *Tims caprice just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that setup is the shit!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

that green trey is the hotness homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

i got the solenoids and the uppers...thanks Brent


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Tried calling, B. Got VM. Do you keep 4.5s in stock?


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 20 2009, 04:09 PM~13633029
> *TTT....... :biggrin:
> *




dam red you getting down :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 20 2009, 09:34 PM~13635265
> *Heres a little update, about to get stiped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


63 clean as HELL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

4 weeks 4 weeks 4 weeks


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

that green tre is hella nice i wounder what you can do to my rag that would set it of


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13683168
> *4 weeks 4 weeks 4 weeks
> *



hno: my paints not done abot to pull the engine out just spent 2000.00 on chroming it out and i mean everything will post soon


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 26 2009, 03:15 PM~13692008
> *hno:  my paints not done abot to pull the engine out just spent 2000.00 on chroming it out and i mean everything will post soon
> *


herd your car is bangin hard :biggrin: , you should bring it down may 24 serve a few people before it make the big trip home ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 21 2009, 03:34 AM~13635265
> *Heres a little update, about to get stiped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good lee ,, alot of people are talking about this car already ..


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 26 2009, 06:32 AM~13692040
> *herd your car is bangin hard :biggrin: , you should bring it down may 24 serve a few people before it make the big trip home ..
> *



she already here just got here today but havent seen it yet im busy somewhere else but my girl has it


----------



## 7231981

how the hell do i keep the a arm bolts from coming loose .lost a bushing bolt an washer last nite,almost a disaster


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 26 2009, 06:43 AM~13692069
> *how the hell do i keep the a arm bolts from coming loose .lost a bushing bolt an washer last nite,almost a disaster
> *



washers or double bolt it


----------



## ENVIUS

tried calling you guys but no answer or returned call....need a price on a 2 pump setup

Need a complete 2 pump chrome kit
#9 heads on both - chrome motors with sealed end caps - 4 chrome dumps - 8" and 12" cylinders - power balls - reverse deep cups - deep cups for the front - pair of 2 ton coils - 6 switch pre wired panel - all plumbing needed - standard 15 ft hoses and 4 ft hoses - 6 solenoids - all shipped to 65807


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

DAMN I WANNA GO SO DAMN BAD THE 24TH!!!!!!!!!! :|


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13683168
> *4 weeks 4 weeks 4 weeks
> *


yup and i still have a lot of shit to do :angry:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 26 2009, 02:07 PM~13693122
> *yup and i still have a lot of shit to do :angry:
> *


That makes 2 of us. I'll have about 2 weeks to re-assemble the COMPLETE car, and I dont even have my chrome back yet!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 26 2009, 08:43 AM~13692069
> *how the hell do i keep the a arm bolts from coming loose .lost a bushing bolt an washer last nite,almost a disaster
> *


loc-tite

if its the bolts holding the shaft to the frame, double nut is a plus.


----------



## .TODD

got the regal back today didnt get much time to play with it gotta family emergeny had to run but i hit it once or twice and all i can say is the bitch is violent :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 26 2009, 01:17 PM~13693809
> *That makes 2 of us. I'll have about 2 weeks to re-assemble the COMPLETE car, and I dont even have my chrome back yet!
> *


yea josh was telling me about that earlier.  and you got a lot more to do them me.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 26 2009, 08:34 AM~13692385
> *tried calling you guys but no answer or returned call....need a price on a 2 pump setup
> 
> Need a complete 2 pump chrome kit
> #9 heads on both - chrome motors with sealed end caps - 4 chrome dumps - 8" and 12" cylinders - power balls - reverse deep cups - deep cups for the front - pair of 2 ton coils - 6 switch pre wired panel - all plumbing needed - standard 15 ft hoses and 4 ft hoses - 6 solenoids - all shipped to 65807
> *


try walt at street toys in mississippi


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 26 2009, 07:48 PM~13695165
> *yea josh was telling me about that earlier.  and you got a lot more to do them me.
> *


I got all the parts on my bench in the garage, just looking at me saying I need a home. Just the sheer amount of work its going to take to get it done seems overwhelming. My chrome's not here, the interior kit isn't here and wont be until around Tulsa, the engine still needs to get finished, the rear body mounts need put on, the front springs need cut and the new cylinders installed, the glass needs to be installed, the complete interior installed, dash re-assembled, radio wired and a box made for the glove compartment, its ALOT :tears: I'm hoping to at least be able to bring it to the picnic :dunno:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 20 2009, 05:34 PM~13635265
> *Heres a little update, about to get stiped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 who painted this


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 26 2009, 10:41 PM~13699015
> *:0 who painted this
> *


red on here


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Apr 26 2009, 10:41 PM~13699015-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 who painted this
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Apr 27 2009, 10:28 AM~13702695
> *red on here
> *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 27 2009, 10:30 AM~13702718
> *
> 
> 
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN THAT'S ALL I CAN SAY. OH AND THAT SHIT IS HOT :biggrin:


----------



## Individualsms

Hey brent heres a fresh setup


----------



## Individualsms




----------



## 63 Pimpala

nice work Red


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Apr 28 2009, 10:32 PM~13724811
> *Hey brent heres a fresh setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 29 2009, 10:15 AM~13728960
> *nice work Red
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

ZUP BUDDY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 17 2009, 10:48 PM~13611642
> *This one has Brent's love too!! full frame with a Ford 9" and wishbone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO COME OUT SWEET, I LOVE IT. I DONT LIKE PATTERN PAINT TO MUCH BUT THIS ONE IS DONE WITH TASTE! GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Apr 28 2009, 11:33 PM~13724830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oooooohhh man! :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2009, 06:13 PM~13734181
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO COME OUT SWEET, I LOVE IT. I DONT LIKE  PATTERN PAINT TO MUCH BUT THIS ONE IS DONE WITH TASTE!  GREAT JOB!!!!
> *


thanks Bob


----------



## ~~RED~~

a little clear will do the body good.......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 30 2009, 02:03 PM~13745049
> *a little clear will do the body good.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now your just showing off :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Apr 30 2009, 04:13 PM~13745689-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~~RED~~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 30 2009, 03:03 PM~13745049
> *
> a little clear will do the body good.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> now your just showing off :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with that....that paint job is tight! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 30 2009, 05:34 PM~13746517
> *:biggrin:
> *



do what u do red


----------



## louisville chevy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix4gv6SQI3I

i thought this was bad ass  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Apr 30 2009, 07:32 PM~13748345
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix4gv6SQI3I
> 
> i thought this was bad ass    :biggrin:
> *


and its my favorite year too damn i wish i had one  but i am looking :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

SHIT LOOKING REAL NICE JOSH I SEE NOTHING BUT BEST PAINT AWARDS COMMING YOUR WAY BRO KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 1 2009, 07:36 AM~13753044
> *SHIT LOOKING REAL NICE JOSH I SEE NOTHING BUT BEST PAINT AWARDS COMMING YOUR WAY BRO KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man,  That will be a very cool thing to get a paint award! :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 1 2009, 11:10 AM~13755183
> *thanks man,   That will be a very cool thing to get a paint award! :biggrin:
> *


YOU WILL IM SURE OF IT :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

SPECIAL THANKS TO BRENT FOR QUALITY HYDRAULICS AND A FRAME THAT WILL BE AROUND LONG AFTER IM GONE  

broken header panel :angry: 










waalaa and yeah we midwest and east side riderz keep our bumpers  :biggrin: 


















































































did put the chrome tierods on yet but trust i got em


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 30 2009, 02:03 PM~13745049
> *a little clear will do the body good.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that fuckers hott!!! pm me a price for some paint like that!!! O yea red i seen ya old car today that shit is HOTT!! nicest Impala at todays show.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 3 2009, 09:59 PM~13775492
> *Man that fuckers hott!!! pm me a price for some paint like that!!! O yea red i seen ya old car today that shit is HOTT!! nicest Impala at todays show.
> *


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 3 2009, 09:59 PM~13775492
> *Man that fuckers hott!!! pm me a price for some paint like that!!! O yea red i seen ya old car today that shit is HOTT!! nicest Impala at todays show.
> *


Yep.I seen the orange one at Obsessionfest last year and it is the SHIT.Red is very talented for sure.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@May 4 2009, 11:23 AM~13779584
> *Yep.I seen the orange one at Obsessionfest last year and it is the SHIT.Red is very talented for sure.
> *


Thank you


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@May 4 2009, 06:23 PM~13779584
> *Yep.I seen the orange one at Obsessionfest last year and it is the SHIT.Red is very talented for sure.
> *


x2 wish he was cheaper. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 5 2009, 12:53 AM~13786861
> *x2 wish he was cheaper. :biggrin:
> *



Pay the cost to be the BOSS.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 4 2009, 09:53 PM~13786861
> *x2 wish he was cheaper. :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could be cheaper!


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 5 2009, 05:51 AM~13788641
> *Pay the cost to be the BOSS.
> *


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 5 2009, 10:04 AM~13789294
> *I wish I could be cheaper!
> *


Price aint nothin but a number..... :0


----------



## RULOW

thank you Brent....you made this happen dog!! you know how long my wait was but atleast my day came.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 5 2009, 02:04 PM~13789294
> *I wish I could be cheaper!
> *


you can lets talk. :biggrin: j/k man you are doing really nice work bro .
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 5 2009, 10:51 AM~13788641
> *Pay the cost to be the BOSS.
> *


Like you? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 5 2009, 03:39 PM~13792560
> *Like you? :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir. :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@May 5 2009, 02:00 PM~13792140
> *thank you Brent....you made this happen dog!!
> 
> *


Thats a cool ass pic... one to hang on the garage wall.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 5 2009, 12:53 AM~13786861
> *x2 wish he was cheaper. :biggrin:
> *


For the amount of man hours he has in this job alone and for what it cost, HE IS THE ONE WHO IS HURTING. Look at it like this, he pretty much did ALL of the work except the frame, and motor on this car and I have about $5,000 in materials ALONE, But i can GUARANTEE that what he charges, you CANNOT get just the paint sprayed and body work done for. His work is impeccable, and has painted 2 of my cars, and got another one waiting in the wings when he's done with the ones after my Impala. Josh has never steered me wrong and is straight up honest with what needs to be done and does not shortcut work. PLEASE dont take this like I'm getting mad, or trying to make anyone mad just stating my personal opinion and I'm sure when people see this car in person and if they knew what the paintjob cost they would agree


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 6 2009, 04:28 AM~13800431
> *For the amount of man hours he has in this job alone and for what it cost, HE IS THE ONE WHO IS HURTING. Look at it like this, he pretty much did ALL of the work except the frame, and motor on this car and I have about $5,000 in materials ALONE, But i can GUARANTEE that what he charges, you CANNOT get just the paint sprayed and body work done for. His work is impeccable, and has painted 2 of my cars, and got another one waiting in the wings when he's done with the ones after my Impala. Josh has never steered me wrong and is straight up honest with what needs to be done and does not shortcut work. PLEASE dont take this like I'm getting mad, or trying to make anyone mad just stating my personal opinion and I'm sure when people see this car in person and if they knew what the paintjob cost they would agree
> *


 :thumbsup: some day i hope i can afford to get my 63 this kind of royal treatment


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 5 2009, 11:31 PM~13794973
> *Yes sir.  :0
> *


about time. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 6 2009, 11:28 AM~13800431
> *For the amount of man hours he has in this job alone and for what it cost, HE IS THE ONE WHO IS HURTING. Look at it like this, he pretty much did ALL of the work except the frame, and motor on this car and I have about $5,000 in materials ALONE, But i can GUARANTEE that what he charges, you CANNOT get just the paint sprayed and body work done for. His work is impeccable, and has painted 2 of my cars, and got another one waiting in the wings when he's done with the ones after my Impala. Josh has never steered me wrong and is straight up honest with what needs to be done and does not shortcut work. PLEASE dont take this like I'm getting mad, or trying to make anyone mad just stating my personal opinion and I'm sure when people see this car in person and if they knew what the paintjob cost they would agree
> *


I wasn't talking shit bro just playing with him.he's the best i've seen out here period.maybe one day i'll beable to have him do something for me,i hope. :biggrin: 

By the way the 63 is looking tight for sure.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@May 4 2009, 12:23 PM~13779584
> *Yep.I seen the orange one at Obsessionfest last year and it is the SHIT.Red is very talented for sure.
> *



they took it to a guy here that we use and had him do some striping on it 
it's hard to say but it looks better than it did but this fool pappa gets down

but the setup will always set that car off in my opinion


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 6 2009, 07:01 PM~13808557
> *they took it to a guy here that we use and had him do some striping on it
> it's hard to say but it looks better than it did but this fool pappa gets down
> 
> but the setup will always set that car off in my opinion
> *


Yeah,I seen Mike,Pito,and Jose's cars when we were in Atlanta a few weeks ago and Papa is definitely doing his thing.And the setup in the orange 64 is probably the cleanest I've seen.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 6 2009, 10:01 PM~13808557
> *they took it to a guy here that we use and had him do some striping on it
> it's hard to say but it looks better than it did but this fool pappa gets down
> 
> but the setup will always set that car off in my opinion
> *


So it got striped after Josh striped it?


----------



## ~~RED~~

yep, I seen that in the pics. Apparently he wanted more on the car than he told me about.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

Hey Brent, you get them shirts yet???


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@May 7 2009, 01:43 PM~13817124
> *Hey Brent, you get them shirts yet???
> *



honestly where they at i need two smeadiums


----------



## singlepumpking

is it ok to do this? just weld 2 tabs to a cast pumpkin? i really dont think that will hold .


----------



## Bigthangs

:biggrin: 








Back in the<span style=\'colorrange\'> "I"</span>


----------



## RULOW

and not going anywhere


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 7 2009, 05:27 PM~13817571
> *is it ok to do this? just weld 2 tabs to a cast pumpkin? i really dont think that will hold .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you know the proper way to weld cast it will be fine.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@May 8 2009, 06:55 AM~13824596
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the<span style=\'colorrange\'> "I"</span>
> *


 :0  ...thats my boy!


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@May 8 2009, 07:31 AM~13824817
> *
> 
> and not going anywhere
> *


yo


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 8 2009, 11:35 AM~13827192
> *If you know the proper way to weld cast it will be fine.
> *



 im sure jason knew what he was doing


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 7 2009, 02:27 PM~13817571
> *is it ok to do this? just weld 2 tabs to a cast pumpkin? i really dont think that will hold .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you just got to know what your doing :biggrin: it will be fine


----------



## Southside01




----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 26 2009, 02:34 PM~13692385
> *tried calling you guys but no answer or returned call....need a price on a 2 pump setup
> 
> Need a complete 2 pump chrome kit
> #9 heads on both - chrome motors with sealed end caps - 4 chrome dumps - 8" and 12" cylinders - power balls - reverse deep cups - deep cups for the front - pair of 2 ton coils - 6 switch pre wired panel - all plumbing needed - standard 15 ft hoses and 4 ft hoses - 6 solenoids - all shipped to 65807
> *



:scrutinize: 

is this one gonna have pink fittings or something else?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 7 2009, 04:38 AM~13812394
> *So it got striped after Josh striped it?
> *



YEA HE PUT A COPPER LEAFING ON IT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 30 2009, 05:03 PM~13745049
> *a little clear will do the body good.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heres some pics after all the color sanding and buffing!!!


























































Again thanks to Red (josh) and Brent for all their work and direction. Excellent work guys. :worship: :worship:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 11 2009, 12:35 AM~13848644
> *Heres some pics after all the color sanding and buffing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks to Red (josh) and Brent for all their work and direction. Excellent work guys. :worship:  :worship:
> *



Backyard Boogie! Looks good Joshua


----------



## 63 Pimpala

ttt for Pitbull


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

DAMN THE WORK THAT'S COMMING OUT OF THE VILLE IS GREAT!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 12 2009, 01:55 PM~13863022
> *DAMN THE WORK THAT'S COMMING OUT OF THE VILLE IS GREAT!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *



When you moving? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

wheres brent on vacation AGAIN!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 12 2009, 11:41 AM~13863519
> *When you moving?  :biggrin:
> *


IF IT WAS THAT EASY SHIT I WOULD BE DRIVING THERE TONIGHT I JUST WANNA DO SHIT RIGHT I HAVE A WIFE AND THREE KID'S, SO I HAVE TO PLAN SHIT RIGHT, IM TRYING SO THAT I CAN JUST BUY A HOUSE TO MOVE RIGHT INTO BUT 
AS ALWAYS MONEY IS TIGHT I STILL HAVE ALL THESE BILL'S HERE BUT SLOWLY IM GETTING THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Its been really quiet in here lately..... is it the calm before the storm? hno:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 13 2009, 12:36 PM~13874596
> *Its been really quiet in here lately..... is it the calm before the storm?  hno:
> *


yo jay where are those back bumper pic's?? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 13 2009, 04:01 PM~13875322
> *:biggrin:
> yo jay where are those back bumper pic's?? :biggrin:
> *


Shit i have been so busy working overtime at work i havent even hit it. Ive been busting ass on it for the past 3 or 4 weekends just getting alot of loose ends tied up so it would look presentable at the picnic.... as of right now i have no brakes so i dont know if its gonna make it or not. I have a bunch of stuff on my list thats not gonna get done in time i already know. I have 1 weekend to get it ready and i just found out i have to work Sunday now. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 10 2009, 10:35 PM~13848644
> *Heres some pics after all the color sanding and buffing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks to Red (josh) and Brent for all their work and direction. Excellent work guys. :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob




----------



## 187_Regal

monte gettin his ass kicked.......lol


----------



## Big Doe

This is what comes next


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 15 2009, 08:15 AM~13895037
> *This is what comes next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :burn:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: man ole man... I HATE KENTUCKY PEOPLE!!! j.k. hahaha, how ya'll doing... I need some new faces so that I can photoshop them into new bodies LOL... Uhm. I can photoshop brents face into the pitbull, or even that little rat trying to eat the dogs tail. lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms

nice colors, who painted the car?



> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 10 2009, 10:35 PM~13848644
> *Heres some pics after all the color sanding and buffing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks to Red (josh) and Brent for all their work and direction. Excellent work guys. :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 15 2009, 09:08 AM~13895458
> *nice colors, who painted the car?
> *



JOSH from INDIVIDUALS KY chapter painted that ride Nacho


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@May 15 2009, 09:46 AM~13895791
> *JOSH from INDIVIDUALS KY chapter painted that ride Nacho
> *


word his screen name on here is Red. How have you been nacho. I haven't heard from ya in awhile.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 10 2009, 10:35 PM~13848644
> *Heres some pics after all the color sanding and buffing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks to Red (josh) and Brent for all their work and direction. Excellent work guys. :worship:  :worship:
> *


DAAAMMMMM thats nice!!! now slap some rims on that mofo


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 15 2009, 09:31 PM~13900323
> *DAAAMMMMM thats nice!!! now slap some rims on that mofo
> *


The rims are actually already on it.









We were just too lazy to take a couple of pics when we put it on the trailer to take it to the mechanic to get it running










But they are on there.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

looking to get a wraped frame for my 88 fleetwood, and i was sent here so who is it i need to talk with :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@May 16 2009, 08:57 PM~13908427
> *looking to get a wraped frame for my 88 fleetwood, and i was sent here so who is it i need to talk with  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



youre best bet if u dont hear nothing on here is to call brent at pitbull...much easier


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

DAMMMNNN RED, YOU'RE PUTTIN IT DOWN HOMEBOY!!!!! AND BRENT THE BATTERIES ARE MINE BUDDY, THAT'S ON MY MOMMA!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

the new shirts are the shit


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

pmd


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 17 2009, 01:50 PM~13912185
> *the new shirts are the shit
> *


pics.... please.....


----------



## Big Doe

enjoy the pics cause thats as close as your gonna get :0 almost sold out already :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 17 2009, 08:21 PM~13913980
> *enjoy the pics cause thats as close as your gonna get  :0  almost sold out already  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


svae me a 3x for next week.


----------



## JasonJ

4X... gray or black... i gives not a fucks.


----------



## Big Doe

He only has xl an 2x left


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 17 2009, 08:57 PM~13914657
> *He only has xl an 2x left
> *


I smell a boycott.


----------



## PITBULL

ORDERED MORE 3 - 4 and 5x's ,will have them for the picnic for sure ...

we will have 1st annual back bumper bash picnic tees as well ...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 17 2009, 09:58 PM~13914673
> *I smell a boycott.
> *


Just one more frame and you should be able to get one :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 17 2009, 05:21 PM~13913980
> *enjoy the pics cause thats as close as your gonna get  :0  almost sold out already  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need 2 larges before the picnic or else


----------



## PITBULL

i got ya ant


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@May 17 2009, 08:11 PM~13914794
> *I need 2 larges before the picnic or else
> *


Must be nice to be skinny............. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Im glad I wear 2XL :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 17 2009, 08:40 PM~13915066
> *Im glad I wear 2XL  :biggrin:
> *


Don't want to see that. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 17 2009, 10:42 PM~13915083
> *Don't want to see that. :biggrin:
> *


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 17 2009, 09:16 PM~13915429
> *:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> *


You know I love Timmy, but him in a 2X wouldn't be pretty. :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

damn i just picked up a 93 big body daily w/180 on the clock you think it will make it to the picnic?????????????????????????
:dunno: shit's kinda tight i might have to borrow a shower from someone damnnnnnnnnnnnnn :werd:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

ok ok people whats the deal with job's out there in the ville if i go can i find work???? anybody got a hook up on some work??? hno:

pm me any info i dont want other moving in on my shit :biggrin:

*****also no **** shit*****


----------



## DrasticNYC

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2009, 12:21 AM~13913980
> *enjoy the pics cause thats as close as your gonna get  :0  almost sold out already  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 17 2009, 07:21 PM~13913980
> *enjoy the pics cause thats as close as your gonna get  :0 <span style='color:red'>what....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sold out...????????????????????*


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 14 2009, 08:11 PM~13888972
> *monte gettin his ass kicked.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

> *****also no **** shit*****
> 
> How do you think Doe and Russ build there cars................. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 17 2009, 11:17 PM~13915445
> *You know I love Timmy, but him in a 2X wouldn't be pretty. :biggrin:
> *



Hey fucker remember I am short and fat so a 2XL fits me. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> *****also no **** shit*****
> 
> How do you think Doe and Russ build there cars................. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> You better start using both hands so you can get a car out this century :0
Click to expand...


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@May 18 2009, 01:29 AM~13916803
> *:biggrin:
> *


shirts look good marvin.....


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2009, 07:07 AM~13917944
> *You better start using both hands so you can get a car out this century  :0
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....he must be getting bored with his sheep up there that he likes to talk all that **** crap online.....lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 18 2009, 10:21 AM~13918552
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....he must be getting bored with his sheep up there that he likes to talk all that **** crap online.....lol
> *


i think hes just gotten too fat to chase them down so he just sits at home on layitlow now


----------



## 187_Regal

ahhhhhhh i got ya.....lol


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> *****also no **** shit*****
> 
> How do you think Doe and Russ build there cars................. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Southside01

Yall bringin that monster wagon out ?


----------



## WSL63

> I better start using both hands so I can get Russ off :0


----------



## WSL63

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....DOE must be getting bored with his sheep I must go help him.....lol :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2009, 08:31 AM~13918641
> *i think hes just gotten too fat to chase them down so he just sits at home on layitlow now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DrasticNYC

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 18 2009, 07:54 AM~13917685
> *what....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sold out...????????????????????
> *


Dont worry Bean, I didn't get one either... :0


----------



## HND_Loco

:wave: Brent not sure if you got my PM regarding your sling shots. LMK if you are able to or not.

HND............


----------



## lone star

i want shirts...big boy size


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 17 2009, 07:17 PM~13914852
> *i got ya ant
> *


whats up brent :biggrin: thanks for the slowdown did u get the old one i send it back.


----------



## WrazedWrong




----------



## Big Doe




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Ill be there sat. morning. I want 1 of each color shirts in 2x if you still have some left


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HOW MUCH IS A DOUBLE PARKING TICKET OUT THERE??


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 20 2009, 11:29 PM~13952495
> *HOW MUCH IS A DOUBLE PARKING TICKET OUT THERE??
> *


haha probably a third of what it is where your at


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 20 2009, 10:01 PM~13953723
> *haha probably a third of what it is where your at
> *


LOL IF IM NOT MISTAKEN I THINK IT'S ABOUT $115.00-$130.00
ANY IDEA OF WHAT IT IS THERE?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 21 2009, 01:06 AM~13953779
> *LOL IF IM NOT MISTAKEN I THINK IT'S ABOUT $115.00-$130.00
> ANY IDEA OF WHAT IT IS THERE?
> *


no, i dont think you really have to worry about that too much here. Unless your downtown.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 20 2009, 10:32 PM~13954094
> *no, i dont think you really have to worry about that too much here. Unless your downtown.
> *


LOL IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT GETTING ONE.
I WAS JUST WONDERING ABOUT DIFFERENT TICKET'S AND WHAT THEY COST?? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 21 2009, 01:56 AM~13954359
> *LOL IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT GETTING ONE.
> I WAS JUST WONDERING ABOUT DIFFERENT TICKET'S AND WHAT THEY COST?? :biggrin:
> *


i know a good way to find out :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2009, 06:03 AM~13955788
> *i know a good way to find out  :0
> *


YOUR A GOOD MAN YOU GONNA TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 21 2009, 10:49 AM~13956372
> *YOUR A GOOD MAN YOU GONNA TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM  :biggrin:
> *


Sure. Im gonna double park in my driveway, ill let you know if they show up with the ticket :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2009, 09:53 AM~13957474
> *Sure. Im gonna double park in my driveway, ill let you know if they show up with the ticket :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :rant: :roflmao:


----------



## TYTE9D

Hey brent can i order up 2 shirts? 2xl.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 21 2009, 02:58 PM~13959432
> *Hey brent can i order up 2 shirts? 2xl.
> *


*they might all be sold out from what i heard......*


----------



## 187_Regal

see you this weekend bean..... :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: see you guys in TULSA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 22 2009, 09:58 AM~13968517
> *:biggrin: see you guys in TULSA!!!  :biggrin:
> *



xxx2222


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

post those pics from yesterdays picnic


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@May 25 2009, 07:44 AM~13989323
> *post those pics from yesterdays picnic
> *


pics in post your rides


----------



## trespatines

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

Thanks to EVERYONE !!! Back Bumper Bash Pics


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

Drastic Beans Pug


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 25 2009, 08:57 PM~13995244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awhell i hope fish didn't drink all your stuff up daddy o 


lolol he said he had a good time


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

Thanks alot to Big Fish for all you did ! Natalie and Brent


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## JasonJ

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## big pimpin

*"I.....wanna rock and roll all niiiiggghhhhtt....and party every day!!!!"* :banghead: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 25 2009, 10:20 PM~13995509
> *Thanks alot to Big Fish for all you did ! Natalie and Brent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brent, I told you Fish is the realest!


----------



## drasticbean

*GREAT PICTURES.....

THE LOG CABIN HAD ME TRIPPIN..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WITH A STRIPPER POLE..... :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 25 2009, 10:03 PM~13995318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sheeeeeet thats a happy Bolivian if I've ever seen one lol

congrats big homie Rolando  doin it dawg!

good pics Brent!


----------



## drasticbean

*THE MAN HIMSELF..... MR PITBULL....*


----------



## NaptownSwangin

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 25 2009, 09:15 PM~13996167
> *"I.....wanna rock and roll all niiiiggghhhhtt....and party every day!!!!"  :banghead:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


what????????????????????? :rant:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 26 2009, 01:52 AM~13997483
> *GREAT PICTURES.....
> 
> THE LOG CABIN HAD ME TRIPPIN..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WITH A STRIPPER POLE..... :0  :0  :0
> *



You all were in "THE CABIN" ? :0 Funny shit. That cabin is nice as hell for real.


----------



## 187_Regal

why is trevis hitch hiking?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 25 2009, 10:55 PM~13996748
> *Brent, I told you Fish is the realest!
> *



yea fish cool people he happy being able to get over here and cover stuff 

you just got to keep him away from your stash lol


----------



## lone star

famous quote for the weekend.

"if u take that motherfucker to brent, he can take one look at it, and tell you it, its going to hit 42 and a half inches, and when u pick up the car, its going to be hittin 42 and a half inches"
.

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 26 2009, 02:25 AM~13998226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE MAN HIMSELF..... MR PITBULL....
> *


thanks again brent for parking the car there, the cd is jammin we listened to it about 5 times on the way home


----------



## PITBULL

anytime bro ,, love that car , glad you guys like the cd and made it home safe .. im ready for next year now :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+May 26 2009, 06:31 AM~13998538-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 25 2009, 10:15 PM~13996167
> *
> "I.....wanna rock and roll all niiiiggghhhhtt....and party every day!!!!"  :banghead:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> what????????????????????? :rant:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD




----------



## 187_Regal

marlboro man.....lol


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 08:35 PM~14005904
> *marlboro man.....lol
> *


Too funny. But it's a real nice pic of him.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 26 2009, 06:57 PM~14006193
> *Too funny.  But it's a real nice pic of him.
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 08:35 PM~14005904
> *marlboro man.....lol
> *


that's to funny.


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 26 2009, 08:56 PM~14005509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Future Lowrider Hall of Famer!!


----------



## RULOW

notice to all: DO NOT MISS THIS EVENT NEXT YEAR!!

thanks Brent and Natalie had a blast and it was good to meet alot of brothers from other chapters........TULSA here we come :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 61bckbmbr

thanks again Brent for another great weekend in the Ville, as always it was a good time, even though didn't have my car there, the treehouse was the shit. I'm gonna holla at you about that project no one here wants to touch it, I'm gonna send you some pics.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Big Doe

now thats a good pic
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 27 2009, 06:28 AM~14011517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 27 2009, 08:29 AM~14011526
> *now thats a good pic
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I might some funny pics of you also. LOL


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 27 2009, 06:28 AM~14011517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a legend!..................... :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 27 2009, 09:59 AM~14011708
> *I might some funny pics of you also. LOL
> *


im sure. You must have been hiding in the trees and shit because i never even saw you saturday :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 27 2009, 11:23 AM~14013100
> *im sure. You must have been hiding in the trees and shit because i never even saw you saturday  :biggrin:
> *


Really ??? I was around. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 27 2009, 12:23 PM~14013100
> *im sure. You must have been hiding in the trees and shit because i never even saw you saturday  :biggrin:
> *



I seen him like once or twice and he was snapping pictures.lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 27 2009, 01:10 PM~14013596
> *Really ??? I was around.  :biggrin:
> *


i can tell :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

brent, you sell dekas ...correct? whats the going price for 12 of em these days? :biggrin: finally around to needing to put my pits to work.


----------



## 187_Regal

i think he sells turbo starts.....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 27 2009, 02:14 PM~14015455
> *i think he sells turbo starts.....
> *



i think that they made by dekka ???....


----------



## 187_Regal

shoooooot i dunno i slang video games for a living....lol....i dont know who makes the batteries.....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 27 2009, 04:34 PM~14015647
> *i think that they made by dekka ???....
> *


:no:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 27 2009, 08:28 AM~14011517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Josh thinkin,.... "DAMN.... I GOTTA SHARE?" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

bean you a damn foo


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 27 2009, 04:14 PM~14017403
> *Josh thinkin,.... "DAMN.... I GOTTA SHARE?" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


exactly....................!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 27 2009, 07:28 AM~14011517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


(Josh)
Hey brent do you want a piece of my Legendary Pie..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 26 2009, 06:56 PM~14005509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

aahaahaaa , you guys are crazy


bean i dig your signature , i feel that  ,,,,,,,,, f#$k some damn stamps ! we collect chevys :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 28 2009, 02:51 PM~14027666
> *aahaahaaa , you guys are crazy
> bean i dig your signature , i feel that  ,,,,,,,,, f#$k some damn stamps ! we collect chevys :biggrin:
> *



post more videos of the hopps


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 27 2009, 11:10 AM~14013596
> *Really ??? I was around.  :biggrin:
> *


This fool was jumping out of trees and popping out of man hole covers!!! :0


----------



## 85REGAL

We had a good time at the show Brent...good job bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 28 2009, 10:27 PM~14031612
> *This fool was jumping out of trees and popping out of man hole covers!!!  :0
> *


I'm like a ninja.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## big pimpin

Pits in the trunk....uuuuuhhhh...deep well. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## juandik

what can you even say about that! super clean on the freeway mashing out and puttin in work .......


----------



## Royalty

Wagons are gay is what you can say about that. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

i was bored.....  








xN8x


----------



## fgjhgj

beauty and fashion


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 31 2009, 10:44 AM~14052879
> *Wagons are gay is what you can say about that. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 12:02 PM~14001273
> *thanks again brent for parking the car there, the cd is jammin we listened to it about 5 times on the way home*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

Monte and Sheba will be having puppies really soon ! any takers ? lol


----------



## 187_Regal

monte finally got some.....good for him.....but creepy as fuck that you were watching and took pics......ryan requested them didnt he......lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2009, 11:59 PM~14049999
> *Pits in the trunk....uuuuuhhhh...deep well.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click, save !


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 1 2009, 09:46 PM~14066970
> *monte finally got some.....good for him.....but creepy as fuck that you were watching and took pics......ryan requested them didnt he......lol
> *


we were excited, it had been 5 years !


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 1 2009, 07:43 PM~14066921
> *Monte and Sheba will be having puppies really soon ! any takers ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SMART DOG GOT BUSY UNDER THE SHADE. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 1 2009, 09:43 PM~14066921
> *Monte and Sheba will be having puppies really soon ! any takers ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



One of these should be your next backing plate design

"Pitbull........when you absolutely have to bend everyone over"


----------



## lone star

call it, stickin' it to the competition


----------



## RULOW

REPPING THE BIG "I" VIRGINIA CHAPTER


----------



## RULOW

BOTH GOT PITS IN THE TRUNK


----------



## Sixty34me

gotta say I love my pits in the trunk


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 1 2009, 09:59 PM~14067139
> *One of these should be your next backing plate design
> 
> "Pitbull........when you absolutely have to bend everyone over"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 2 2009, 01:07 AM~14069754
> *gotta say I love my pits in the trunk
> *



:yessad:


----------



## 187_Regal

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 2 2009, 12:53 AM~14068639
> *
> *


you got any more flics of this car.....isnt this alex's old car?


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2009, 04:42 PM~14074721
> *you got any more flics of this car.....isnt this alex's old car?
> *


yeah but i put 4 all new pits on there, new uppers(brent), caprice spindles, new tranny, there alot more work to do but that car sat at a storage unit for close to 4 years untouched after gucci john painted it for me. i brouth it out and redid some stuff just for this show :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 1 2009, 07:59 PM~14067139
> *One of these should be your next backing plate design
> 
> "Pitbull........when you absolutely have to bend everyone over"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 2 2009, 05:13 PM~14075070
> *yeah but i put 4 all new pits on there, new uppers(brent), caprice spindles, new tranny, there alot more work to do but that car sat at a storage unit for close to 4 years untouched after gucci john painted it for me. i brouth it out and redid some stuff just for this show :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 1 2009, 11:47 PM~14068557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> REPPING THE BIG "I" VIRGINIA CHAPTER
> *


nice pics rolando ,, how the photo shoot go ?


----------



## RULOW

very very well but i cant say anymore if you get my drift


----------



## Mark

you get my PM Brent :dunno:


----------



## lowridermovement




----------



## BigVics58

after a long day of "gettin busy" lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 1 2009, 09:47 PM~14068557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> REPPING THE BIG "I" VIRGINIA CHAPTER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

See you guys in tulsa. :biggrin: Brent empty your pm box


----------



## ~~RED~~

a pic from the photo shoot...


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 5 2009, 06:14 AM~14102157
> *a pic from the photo shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh yeah look at the flake i had to wear shades the whole time


----------



## RULOW

hey famIly this is a pic of last weekend of DANNY aka BAGHDADY riding his trey to the show, he is a member of the VA chapter.

i dropped him off at the airport last night he left on his 4TH tour to IRAQ. he will return one year from today, everytime he leaves its for a year or more. for those who dont know him he is a family man and a man who loves this country. i ask that you keep him and his family in your prayers as he starts his 4TH visit to IRAQ.

ROLANDO
b"I"g VA


----------



## 187_Regal

thats a nice lookin ride......congrats on the shoot rolando


----------



## 85REGAL

Hey Brent you have any more pics of the Wagon?


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 5 2009, 06:41 AM~14102286
> *thats a nice lookin ride......congrats on the shoot rolando
> *


thanks man but all credit goes to brent and josh


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 5 2009, 08:29 AM~14102229
> *hey famIly this is a pic of last weekend of DANNY aka BAGHDADY riding his trey to the show, he is a member of the VA chapter.
> 
> i dropped him off at the airport last night he left on his 4TH tour to IRAQ. he will return one year from today, everytime he leaves its for a year or more. for those who dont know him he is a family man and a man who loves this country. i ask that you keep him and his family in your prayers as he starts his 4TH visit to IRAQ.
> 
> ROLANDO
> b"I"g  VA
> 
> *


I saw the car in MD last weekend, very nice. be safe out there homie.


----------



## TYTE9D

hey Brent, let me know if you can do some lower arms for a 90 towncar. mine couldn't handle the power of the pit i guess. lol


----------



## chevyman

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## TYTE9D

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## .TODD

PITBULL SINGLE PUMP 

1st time from the door i still got a lot aof pratice to get her on the bumper but she can very easily just gotta work on my timing :biggrin: 

View My Video


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 11:25 AM~14139023
> *PITBULL SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 1st time from the door i still got a lot aof pratice to get her on the bumper but she can very easily just gotta work on my timing  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


nice vid! definatley looks like its gonna be on the bumper real soon. is it single piston or no? if so how much psi of air or nitro?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Jun 9 2009, 01:16 PM~14140208
> *nice vid! definatley looks like its gonna be on the bumper real soon. is it single piston or no? if so how much psi of air or nitro?
> *



single piston no air and no nitro.........yet


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 01:24 PM~14140313
> *single piston no air and no nitro.........yet
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Jun 9 2009, 01:37 PM~14140415
> *
> *


----------



## baghdady

TTT


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

sorry i havent been on here much the last couple weeks , we've been really busy in the shop .. been trying to get all the sheet metal on this 63 , finished putting a full frame off caprice back together, and been wrapping frames, a-arms and making wishbones as well , i'll post some pics this week of the work we been doin ....if you need something PLEASE feel free to call , if you get the machine leave a message i will call you back ... 







I NEED VACATION ,,,,,,,,,,, LOL


----------



## big pimpin

Clickity clack!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

good work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

u buiild that shack in the corner for me yet :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2009, 10:58 AM~14185169
> *u buiild that shack in the corner for me yet  :biggrin:
> *


theres a bathroom in the corner :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

I saw a few pits yesterday at Walt's...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 14 2009, 12:14 PM~14186451
> *theres a bathroom in the corner  :dunno:
> *


i know, its cleaner than my guest rest room :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 13 2009, 05:39 AM~14178164
> *sorry i havent been on here much the last couple weeks , we've been really busy in the shop ..  been trying to get all the sheet metal on this 63 ,  finished putting a full frame off caprice back together, and been wrapping frames, a-arms and making wishbones  as well , i'll post some pics this week of the work we been doin ....if you need something  PLEASE  feel free to call , if you get the machine leave a message i will call you back ...
> I NEED VACATION ,,,,,,,,,,, LOL
> *




thanks again for getting that wishbone done for me


----------



## PITBULL

not a problem my brother ..

still have 2 more :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

sup fool hows the setup


----------



## juandik

oh shit what is the odessy's up in


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 15 2009, 08:09 PM~14198984
> *oh shit what is the odessy's up in
> *


Looks like Walts 06 town car


----------



## Big Doe

Damn server :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 1 2009, 09:43 PM~14066921
> *Monte and Sheba will be having puppies really soon ! any takers ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MONTE LIKES DOGGY TOO? , DUDE THAT SO FUCKIN ROCKS :0


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 15 2009, 11:58 AM~14195058
> *not a problem my brother ..
> 
> still have 2 more :biggrin:
> *


you dont have any more ,those are mines :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 1 2009, 08:59 PM~14067139
> *One of these should be your next backing plate design
> 
> "Pitbull........when you absolutely have to bend everyone over"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You know what im sayin.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 14 2009, 11:52 PM~14190447
> *I saw a few pits yesterday at Walt's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your lucky you didn't get bit lol.... whats up jason?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

TTT for Pitbull


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 1 2009, 09:43 PM~14066921
> *Monte and Sheba will be having puppies really soon ! any takers ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You took pictures of your dog's humping. :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 19 2009, 05:43 AM~14236820
> *You took pictures of your dog's humping. :0
> *



No...They were making a video :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 14 2009, 09:52 PM~14190447
> *I saw a few pits yesterday at Walt's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WALT THROWIN DOWN AS ALWAYS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice set up. i like the designs on the tank.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY PEOPLE :wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jun 21 2009, 04:21 PM~14254707
> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY PEOPLE :wave:
> *


same to you...

Find any more houses?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 21 2009, 02:07 PM~14255050
> *same to you...
> 
> Find any more houses?
> *


nah im going to be there saturday to look at thaT HOUSE IMMA HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET THERE THANX AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

hit me up when you get here , we can go get some chili cheese fries from rallys :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 23 2009, 08:51 AM~14270666
> *hit me up when you get here , we can go get some chili cheese fries from rallys :biggrin:
> *


He might be living right down the street from rallys :0


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

GM A Arms in stock, ready to go


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 23 2009, 05:51 AM~14270666
> *hit me up when you get here , we can go get some chili cheese fries from rallys :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEAH SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 23 2009, 08:32 AM~14271548
> *He might be living right down the street from rallys  :0
> *


DAMN JUST WHEN I WANTED TO LOOSE SOME WEIGHT :0 :uh: 
.
I HOPE SO. THE LADY STOP PICKING UP MY CALL'S :0 :0 
THATS RIGHT AFTER I BOUGHT THE TICKET!! :angry: NOW IMMA LITTLE STRESSED BUT I'M SURE ILL FIND SOME WHERE TO LIVE. IF NOT IM GOING TO BUILD A TENT IN BRENT'S BACK YARD :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 23 2009, 01:31 PM~14274177
> *GM A Arms in stock, ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhh the special Impala arms :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Jun 23 2009, 03:21 PM~14274088-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Jun 23 2009, 03:24 PM~14274125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cant wait to see it finished! Your not messing around with this one :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WUTITDU

Cool MOFO right here , Pittbull seems like real down to earth dude. The money order going out tomorrow man.(Bringing Some Hot Shit Out TO AZ.)


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Jun 23 2009, 07:17 PM~14277526
> *Cool MOFO right here , Pittbull seems like real down to earth dude. The money order going out tomorrow man.(Bringing Some Hot Shit Out TO AZ.)
> *



x2 brents cool as hell would do busi anytime


----------



## SPOOON

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 23 2009, 01:31 PM~14274177
> *GM A Arms in stock, ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the tag on some caddy arms


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 23 2009, 01:31 PM~14274177
> *GM A Arms in stock, ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some 64 impala lowers


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 23 2009, 01:24 PM~14274125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will be a bad ass ride when done.


----------



## Individualsms

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 03:14 PM~14285184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Individualsms

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14283326
> *SPEECHLESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Jun 24 2009, 05:16 PM~14286406
> *
> *


Looks badass Walt.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

what's the ticket for some lowers fully wrapped for a 91 sonoma(same as g body) shipped to 55806 thanks


----------



## JasonJ

Natalie goin Hollywood!!! Dont forget all of us little people...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 24 2009, 08:04 PM~14287971
> *Natalie goin Hollywood!!! Dont forget all of us little people...
> *



hey we was gettin fuel at the pilot on 78 the other night 
and some fool gave us a flyer to a show this weekend over there 
i told him i was gonna send you out there lolol

he said there is a guy with a vert up the street that own's a tattoo shop 
ever seen it ???


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 24 2009, 06:00 PM~14287338
> *Looks badass Walt.
> *


hows it going Jamie?


----------



## baghdady

YOU SEE IT HERE FIRST!!!!!!*


100% PITBULL BUILT

You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!! 

Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS

PITBULL 3 pump set up

1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new

8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s

All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"

All chrome undies including Rear End :wow: 

Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers

All New Glass All Around  

New Lights Front and Back

Brand New Chrome Bumpers

Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers

New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW! 

Kenwood Head Unit New


Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!


No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" Dont Miss Out On This One

Free Shipping to the MidWest!!*


















































































More Pics to come but for now, i have to keep fighting this war


----------



## 155/80/13

THIS CAR IS THE SHIT


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 24 2009, 10:51 PM~14290870
> *YOU SEE IT HERE FIRST!!!!!!
> 100% PITBULL BUILT
> 
> You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!!
> 
> Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS
> 
> PITBULL 3 pump set up
> 
> 1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new
> 
> 8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s
> 
> All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"
> 
> All chrome undies including Rear End :wow:
> 
> Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers
> 
> All New Glass All Around
> 
> New Lights Front and Back
> 
> Brand New Chrome Bumpers
> 
> Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers
> 
> New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW!
> 
> Kenwood Head Unit New
> Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!
> 
> 
> No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" Dont Miss Out On This One
> 
> Free Shipping to the MidWest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics to come but for now, i have to keep fighting this war
> *


I'd love to see that car come back to Louisville


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

BUILT RIGHT!!!!! Nice car



> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 24 2009, 10:51 PM~14290870
> *YOU SEE IT HERE FIRST!!!!!!
> 100% PITBULL BUILT
> 
> You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!!
> 
> Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS
> 
> PITBULL 3 pump set up
> 
> 1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new
> 
> 8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s
> 
> All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"
> 
> All chrome undies including Rear End :wow:
> 
> Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers
> 
> All New Glass All Around
> 
> New Lights Front and Back
> 
> Brand New Chrome Bumpers
> 
> Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers
> 
> New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW!
> 
> Kenwood Head Unit New
> Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!
> 
> 
> No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" Dont Miss Out On This One
> 
> Free Shipping to the MidWest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics to come but for now, i have to keep fighting this war
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

did i mention that i love that lincoln walt built......that mother fer is clean.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where is Mark Rose?


----------



## juandik

At the tattoo shop pokin holes in people


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 24 2009, 09:56 PM~14289436
> *hows it going Jamie?
> *


It's going good. Have you been getting to drive the Caddy much?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 11:25 AM~14139023
> *PITBULL SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 1st time from the door i still got a lot aof pratice to get her on the bumper but she can very easily just gotta work on my timing  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


DAMN BADASS WORK!!! ANY PICS OF THE SETUP? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 24 2009, 09:12 PM~14288057
> *hey we was gettin fuel at the pilot on 78 the other night
> and some fool gave us a flyer to a show this weekend over there
> i told him i was gonna send you out there lolol
> 
> he said there is a guy with a vert up the street that own's a tattoo shop
> ever seen it ???
> *


Yea its a 64 rag that my friend used to own, its maroon with shaved side trim. What kind of show was the flyer for?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 25 2009, 08:24 PM~14300660
> *DAMN BADASS WORK!!! ANY PICS OF THE SETUP?  :biggrin:
> *


heres a couple pics homie candy paint and full chrome rear end coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 25 2009, 11:32 PM~14303030
> *heres a couple pics homie candy paint and full chrome rear end coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS A BAD BITCH!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

Big Fish DVD ! Thanks man 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

soooooooooooooo when can i watch one? LOL


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 26 2009, 01:52 PM~14308064
> *soooooooooooooo when can i watch one? LOL
> *


word!!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2009, 12:17 AM~14302886
> *Yea its a 64 rag that my friend used to own, its maroon with shaved side trim. What kind of show was the flyer for?
> *



i think i was like everything the flyer had big rims imports and mini trucks


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 26 2009, 01:32 AM~14303030
> *heres a couple pics homie candy paint and full chrome rear end coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaamnn...that's what the fuck I'm talking about! This boy is about to merk something in a minute! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 25 2009, 02:55 PM~14296977
> *It's going good. Have you been getting to drive the Caddy much?
> *


not as much as I'd like. My wife keeps going into pre-term labor and the dr told her she couldn't ride in it any more. He said that the bounceing could cause her water to break. Soooo I don't drive it that much cuz I always have her with me.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 28 2009, 11:20 AM~14320563
> *not as much as I'd like. My wife keeps going into pre-term labor and the dr told her she couldn't ride in it any more. He said that the bounceing could cause her water to break. Soooo I don't drive it that much cuz I always have her with me.
> *


Gotta take care of momma and the baby. It will be even harder to find time once she has the baby. Family should always come before cars.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 28 2009, 01:30 PM~14321437
> *Gotta take care of momma and the baby. It will be even harder to find time once she has the baby. Family should always come before cars.
> *


naw the baby can ride once he's born :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 27 2009, 08:31 AM~14313983
> *Daaamnn...that's what the fuck I'm talking about! This boy is about to merk something in a minute! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



thanks homie... i put on for my city


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 24 2009, 10:51 PM~14290870
> *YOU SEE IT HERE FIRST!!!!!!
> 100% PITBULL BUILT
> 
> You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!!
> 
> Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS
> 
> PITBULL 3 pump set up
> 
> 1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new
> 
> 8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s
> 
> All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"
> 
> All chrome undies including Rear End :wow:
> 
> Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers
> 
> All New Glass All Around
> 
> New Lights Front and Back
> 
> Brand New Chrome Bumpers
> 
> Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers
> 
> New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW!
> 
> Kenwood Head Unit New
> Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!
> 
> 
> No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" Dont Miss Out On This One
> 
> Free Shipping to the MidWest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics to come but for now, i have to keep fighting this war
> *


TTT for wagon


----------



## PITBULL

nice pics rolando , car looks good on the street :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 30 2009, 04:13 AM~14338131
> *nice pics rolando , car looks good on the street :biggrin:
> *


thanks Brent, the wagon is built right. I ride it everywhere. sucks to sell it but I gotta due what I gotta due. GOTTA PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 AM~14339271
> *thanks Brent, the wagon is built right. I ride it everywhere. sucks to sell it but I gotta due what I gotta due. GOTTA PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS!!
> *


 :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 30 2009, 08:36 AM~14339271
> *thanks Brent, the wagon is built right. I ride it everywhere. sucks to sell it but I gotta due what I gotta due. GOTTA PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS!!
> *



you love sayin that dont you :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

im getting ready to put some crazy ass paterns like that on my car as well :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jun 30 2009, 08:37 AM~14339280-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whutup J...u should add the wagon to your arsenal. let the wife take it to get the groceries.
> 
> love the patterns on the HT 64 look sick mannnn!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Jun 30 2009, 09:02 AM~14339495
> *you love sayin that dont you  :biggrin:
> *


haha where do u think Brent got it from haha. I'm still trying to be the boss......keyword trying


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 30 2009, 09:13 AM~14339577
> *whutup J...u should add the wagon to your arsenal. let the wife take it to get the groceries.
> 
> love the patterns on the HT 64 look sick mannnn!!
> haha where do u think Brent got it from  haha. I'm still trying to be the boss......keyword trying
> *



than keep that masterpeice than  no way your not a boss in your city with that wagon


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 30 2009, 01:53 PM~14341051
> *than keep that masterpeice than   no way your not a boss in your city with that wagon
> *



Thats what I keep telling him :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

i know what hes trying to get ,,, cant really blame him  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 1 2009, 07:43 AM~14349862
> *i know what hes trying to get ,,, cant really blame him   :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 hes tryin to get a impala isnt he :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 24 2009, 10:51 PM~14290870
> *YOU SEE IT HERE FIRST!!!!!!
> 100% PITBULL BUILT
> 
> You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!!
> 
> Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS
> 
> PITBULL 3 pump set up
> 
> 1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new
> 
> 8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s
> 
> All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"
> 
> All chrome undies including Rear End :wow:
> 
> Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers
> 
> All New Glass All Around
> 
> New Lights Front and Back
> 
> Brand New Chrome Bumpers
> 
> Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers
> 
> New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW!
> 
> Kenwood Head Unit New
> Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!
> 
> 
> No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" Dont Miss Out On This One
> 
> Free Shipping to the MidWest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics to come but for now, i have to keep fighting this war
> *


free shipping to midwest ttt


----------



## Los Neighbors

PITBULL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 30 2009, 11:04 AM~14339504
> * im getting ready to put some crazy ass paterns like that on my car as well  :biggrin:
> *


Who is doing it? I may have one hell of a deal for you if you dont know who youre going to use yet.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 30 2009, 11:13 AM~14339577
> *whutup J...u should add the wagon to your arsenal. let the wife take it to get the groceries.
> 
> love the patterns on the HT 64 look sick mannnn!!
> 
> *


I cant... Brent told me that he drove that car naked once, so its forever tainted.

I dont have any patterns on the HT???


----------



## JasonJ

Brent.... have you seen the spread on Armando in the new LRM Japan??? Matching 58 & 59 rags... re-dicu-lousssssssss! :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2009, 08:04 PM~14356617
> *I cant... Brent told me that he drove that car naked once, so its forever tainted.
> 
> 
> *


You guys are too much.


----------



## .TODD




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2009, 07:02 PM~14356596
> *Who is doing it? I may have one hell of a deal for you if you dont know who youre going to use yet.
> *




oh shit speak on it homie whats sup?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 1 2009, 09:36 PM~14356952
> *oh shit speak on it homie whats sup?
> *


Private message tendered to your inbox sir.


----------



## voodoochassis

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 23 2009, 01:31 PM~14274177
> *GM A Arms in stock, ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much you on arms for impala 61-64


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO+Jun 23 2009, 11:10 PM~14278108-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jul 1 2009, 10:07 PM~14356651
> *Brent.... have you seen the spread on Armando in the new LRM Japan??? Matching 58 & 59 rags... re-dicu-lousssssssss!  :0  uffin:  uffin:
> *


WOW :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO

ALSO LOOK FOR ARMANDO'S 58 & 59 IN IMPALAS MAGAZINE COMING SOON...!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 2 2009, 10:47 AM~14362424
> *ALSO  LOOK FOR ARMANDO'S 58 & 59 IN IMPALAS MAGAZINE COMING SOON...!!!
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: for matching 58 and 59 rags wow :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bump


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2009, 09:07 PM~14356651
> *Brent.... have you seen the spread on Armando in the new LRM Japan??? Matching 58 & 59 rags... re-dicu-lousssssssss!  :0  uffin:  uffin:
> *


i havent seen the spread , but i've seen them ,, im sending him a kit for the 58 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 3 2009, 06:42 AM~14370935
> *i havent seen the spread , but i've seen them ,, im sending him a kit for the 58 :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 24 2009, 10:51 PM~14290870
> *YOU SEE IT HERE FIRST!!!!!!
> 100% PITBULL BUILT
> 
> You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!!
> 
> Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS
> 
> PITBULL 3 pump set up
> 
> 1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new
> 
> 8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s
> 
> All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"
> 
> All chrome undies including Rear End :wow:
> 
> Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers
> 
> All New Glass All Around
> 
> New Lights Front and Back
> 
> Brand New Chrome Bumpers
> 
> Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers
> 
> New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW!
> 
> Kenwood Head Unit New
> Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!
> 
> 
> No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" Dont Miss Out On This One
> 
> Free Shipping to the MidWest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics to come but for now, i have to keep fighting this war
> *



bump


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 24 2009, 10:51 PM~14290870
> *YOU SEE IT HERE FIRST!!!!!!
> 100% PITBULL BUILT
> 
> You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!!
> 
> Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS
> 
> PITBULL 3 pump set up
> 
> 1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new
> 
> 8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s
> 
> All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"
> 
> All chrome undies including Rear End :wow:
> 
> Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers
> 
> All New Glass All Around
> 
> New Lights Front and Back
> 
> Brand New Chrome Bumpers
> 
> Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers
> 
> New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW!
> 
> Kenwood Head Unit New
> Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!
> 
> 
> No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" Dont Miss Out On This One
> 
> Free Shipping to the MidWest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics to come but for now, i have to keep fighting this war
> *


any pics of it on bumper????? :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 3 2009, 10:22 AM~14372048
> *any pics of it on bumper????? :biggrin:
> *


buy it jason and smash the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

i hit bumper twice in it , both times were by accident , gas hoppin ,,,, lol


----------



## Southside01




----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 23 2009, 01:31 PM~14274177
> *GM A Arms in stock, ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for caprice lowers


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

how much for lowers for a 91 gmc sonoma?!!!! Same as g body wrapped please?


----------



## RULOW




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:0 no need for extra shims there huh :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by RULOW+Jul 5 2009, 08:46 PM~14387362-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Jul 6 2009, 02:39 PM~14393523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 6 2009, 12:39 PM~14393523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 that looks BEFFY brent :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 02:14 PM~14394233
> *:0 no need for extra shims there huh :biggrin:
> *


i heard that :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 6 2009, 08:31 PM~14396000
> *i heard that  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Looks like it needs some color :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Looks like a good test fit.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 6 2009, 06:35 PM~14396493
> *Looks like it needs some color :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 6 2009, 08:35 PM~14396493
> *Looks like it needs some color :biggrin:
> *


very soon


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 6 2009, 02:39 PM~14393523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She's looking good Brent :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 04:14 PM~14394233
> *:0 no need for extra shims there huh :biggrin:
> *


I told Brent I wanted to go for the "shimless" look :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 7 2009, 10:51 AM~14401201
> *I told Brent I wanted to go for the "shimless" look :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## badwayz30

whats the tag on the pitbull frames


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 6 2009, 12:39 PM~14393523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Brent you sold the 63?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jul 7 2009, 07:03 PM~14405741
> *whats the tag on the pitbull frames
> *


He's doing a full rolling chassis chromed and painted for me, not sure on what he charges for just a frame. You can't go wrong with Brent


----------



## JasonJ

2500-2800 depending on what you want.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 8 2009, 06:03 AM~14410144
> *Brent you sold the 63?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OVERTIME

Thanks for the brackets Brent I got them today


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 9 2009, 08:24 AM~14421297
> *:uh:
> *


Josh you sold the 61?





















:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 3 2009, 04:27 PM~14373393
> *i hit bumper twice in it , both times were by accident ,  gas hoppin ,,,, lol
> *



An one time was with my big ass in It lol


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 04:14 PM~14394233
> *:0 no need for extra shims there huh :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I couldn't believe that shit


----------



## Ked O.P.

Brent PM me a price on some a-arms in need uppers & lowers for my 63 impala reinforced, extended 1", molded & chromed :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

100% PITBULL BUILT

You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!! 

Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS

PITBULL 3 pump set up

1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new

8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s

All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"

All chrome undies including Rear End :wow: 

Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers

All New Glass All Around  

New Lights Front and Back

Brand New Chrome Bumpers

Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers

New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW! 

Kenwood Head Unit New
Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!


No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" _Dont Miss Out On This One_

Free Shipping to the MidWest!![/b]


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 9 2009, 09:49 PM~14430192
> *Josh you sold the 61?
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## juandik

,nvm :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Finally. 






Thanks for all your help, Brent.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 12 2009, 09:41 PM~14452184
> *Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help, Brent.
> *


How do you get videos from a digital camcorder onto youtube like that?


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 12 2009, 10:49 PM~14452265
> *How do you get videos from a digital camcorder onto youtube like that?
> *


Get the file on your PC thru your cable and upload to youtube. I don't have a digital camera, but I assume you can access the files thru your camera.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Ked O.P._@Jul 10 2009, 03:45 PM~14436050
> *Brent PM me a price on some a-arms in need uppers & lowers for my 63 impala reinforced, extended 1", molded & chromed :biggrin:
> *


pmed


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 12 2009, 09:49 PM~14452265
> *How do you get videos from a digital camcorder onto youtube like that?
> *


nice


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 12 2009, 07:41 PM~14452184
> *Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help, Brent.
> *


glad to you got it working,,now bring it to the westside picnic july 25,,and get your hop on


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 PM~14457564
> *glad to you got it working,,now bring it to the westside picnic july 25,,and get your hop on
> *


See you there....


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 12 2009, 07:41 PM~14452184
> *Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help, Brent.
> *


this car had mad potential at the louisville picnic, maybe it was first time out anyways

looks real good in the air :biggrin: 

good job homie


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 12 2009, 07:41 PM~14452184
> *Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help, Brent.
> *



looks great bro :biggrin:


----------



## anita

how much 4 a pitbull piston wit a #9 gear shiped 2 89506. let me knw thanks!


----------



## indyzmosthated

got it out on the road for the first time and damn that pitbull wishbone felt great no swerve or nothin



















now on to the trunk to plumb that pit to the nose :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

100% PITBULL BUILT

You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!! 

Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS

PITBULL 3 pump set up

1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new

8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s

All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"

All chrome undies including Rear End :wow: 

Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers

All New Glass All Around  

New Lights Front and Back

Brand New Chrome Bumpers

Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers

New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW! 

Kenwood Head Unit New



No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" _Dont Miss Out On This One_

Free Shipping to the MidWest!![/b]


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 13 2009, 06:56 PM~14462639
> *looks great bro  :biggrin:
> *


wheres the video of yours on bumper :0 :biggrin:


----------



## My63impala

ok i saw that you could buy wrapped frames from pitbull was wondering a price and if i give you mine is it cheaper? no need for a 63 frame laying around figure you can wrap it and sell it. Its just one step closer to getting juice on my impala and ripping out these air baggs :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 14 2009, 10:27 PM~14478047
> *ok i saw that you could buy wrapped frames from pitbull was wondering a price and if i give you mine is it cheaper? no need for a 63 frame laying around figure you can wrap it and sell it. Its just one step closer to getting juice on my impala and ripping out these air baggs :uh:
> *


he prolly has one ready to go on standby :biggrin:


----------



## My63impala

Need a price and was wondering if it is notched and what thickness is it wraped in? uffin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 15 2009, 12:54 AM~14478295
> *Need a price and was wondering if it is notched and what thickness is it wraped in? uffin:
> *


heres some pics of what we are capable of , these frames are done in 3/16 , i pm'ed you :biggrin: 





































also have wishbones in stock , easiest one on the market to install , has no guess work envolved ..


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^some other random pics i took when i went out to take the frame pics^^^^

9 inch ford housing setup for wishbone for an impala








some pumps going in a caprice








my 63


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 15 2009, 10:04 AM~14481396
> *heres some pics of what we are capable of , these frames are done in 3/16 , i pm'ed you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have wishbones in stock , easiest one on the market to install , has no guess work envolved ..
> *




  BADASS WORK BRENT AS USUAL


----------



## 63 Pimpala

looks sweet Brent. Why are the rack mounts together?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

the look on my face right now is :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 15 2009, 11:33 AM~14481655
> *looks sweet Brent.  Why are the rack mounts together?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Individualsms

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 15 2009, 11:33 AM~14481655
> *looks sweet Brent.  Why are the rack mounts together?
> *



Thats a secret, we could tell you but we would have to kill you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Jul 15 2009, 03:26 PM~14483480
> *Thats a secret, we could tell you but we would have to kill you!!! :biggrin:
> *


  but its my frame


----------



## PITBULL

lol ,,, we'll talk about that later , just trust me  ,,,,,,,,,,,, .. lol


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 15 2009, 12:04 PM~14481396
> *heres some pics of what we are capable of , these frames are done in 3/16 , i pm'ed you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have wishbones in stock , easiest one on the market to install , has no guess work envolved ..
> *



AWESOME WORK HOMIE


----------



## Bear Grylls

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 15 2009, 04:05 PM~14485262
> *AWESOME WORK HOMIE
> *


x100 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 12 2009, 10:12 PM~14452501
> *Get the file on your PC thru your cable and upload to youtube. I don't have a digital camera, but I assume you can access the files thru your camera.
> *


Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass? :dunno:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 06:50 PM~14485705
> *Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  nice jason


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 15 2009, 07:12 PM~14485898
> *   nice jason
> *


No its not! Im only halfway to the bumper, and i didnt show the part where the back end was hopping all over the place, lol.... i get too nervous and my hand comes off of the switch, lol. hno:


----------



## Dylante63

thats alot of power on that 64


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 07:21 PM~14485985
> *No its not! Im only halfway to the bumper, and i didnt show the part where the back end was hopping all over the place, lol.... i get too nervous and my hand comes off of the switch, lol.  hno:
> *


you will get there and post that other video just for shits and giggles :biggrin: 
smoke a lil something and no more nerves


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 04:50 PM~14485705
> *Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 06:50 PM~14485705
> *Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i watched this video like 15 times already :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 08:21 PM~14485985
> *No its not! Im only halfway to the bumper, and i didnt show the part where the back end was hopping all over the place, lol.... i get too nervous and my hand comes off of the switch, lol.  hno:
> *


I cant do it from the door either... :tears:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 06:50 PM~14485705
> *Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN that bitch is fuckn mean for 60vlts.....nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 15 2009, 06:39 PM~14486693
> *GOD DAMN that bitch is fuckn mean for 60vlts.....nice :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: TTT for pitbull


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 06:50 PM~14485705
> *Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol you'll have it swangin like the white rag with the porky's in no time  :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 15 2009, 06:37 PM~14486676
> *I cant do it from the door either... :tears:
> *



i cant either but i try it bumpers just cant do it from the door but im getting better SINGLE PITBULL PUMP :cheesy: :biggrin: 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 15 2009, 06:05 PM~14486391
> *you will get there and post that other video just for shits and giggles :biggrin:
> smoke a lil something and no more nerves
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ghettodreams

How much for some uppers and lower a arms for a 88 blazer


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 15 2009, 06:01 PM~14485209
> *lol ,,, we'll talk about that later , just trust me  ,,,,,,,,,,,, ..  lol
> *


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 15 2009, 10:04 AM~14481396
> *heres some pics of what we are capable of , these frames are done in 3/16 , i pm'ed you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have wishbones in stock , easiest one on the market to install , has no guess work envolved ..
> *



Dem shits look tight son.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jul 16 2009, 12:36 PM~14492637
> *Dem shits look tight son.
> *


lmao , thanks for the props on dem shits fellas , lmao


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 16 2009, 03:36 PM~14494413
> *lmao , thanks for the props on dem shits fellas , lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/pitbull%20videos.htm


:biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 15 2009, 12:11 PM~14481459
> *^^^^some other random pics i took when i went out to take the frame pics^^^^
> 
> 9 inch ford housing setup for wishbone for an impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pumps going in a caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 16 2009, 03:36 PM~14494413
> *lmao , thanks for the props on dem shits fellas , lmao
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 04:50 PM~14485705
> *Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a pretty dope 64. diggn the color combo


----------



## 63hardtoprider

:wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 16 2009, 03:36 PM~14494413
> *lmao , thanks for the props on dem shits fellas , lmao
> *


dem shits...lmao


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 06:50 PM~14485705
> *Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks good to me :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 04:50 PM~14485705
> *Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's some POWER!!
Lookin good


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

**** ATTENTION ****

Please read my signature Brent Greer, friends, and family. Thank you.


----------



## sambrutay

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Jun 1 2009, 10:59 PM~14067139-->
> 
> 
> 
> One of these should be your next backing plate design
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 1 2009, 10:43 PM~14066921
> *
> Monte and Sheba will be having puppies really soon ! any takers ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> "Pitbull........when you absolutely have to bend everyone over"
> [/b]
Click to expand...


That is some funny shit there!


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 17 2009, 11:02 PM~14508451
> *****  ATTENTION ****
> 
> Please read my signature Brent Greer, friends, and family.  Thank you.
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 18 2009, 12:02 AM~14508451
> *****  ATTENTION ****
> 
> Please read my signature Brent Greer, friends, and family.  Thank you.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

hey Brent this my dog and thanks for the shirt


----------



## RULOW

i like this site


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 18 2009, 01:30 PM~14511561
> *
> i like this site
> *



IT IS A REAL COOL SITE.


----------



## lone star

damn im gonna make me some shirts on that site :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 15 2009, 02:08 PM~14483878
> * but its my frame
> *


YOU ARE ONE LUCKY GUY!! :biggrin: 

"EASE OF INSTALLATION" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 16 2009, 06:02 AM~14490652
> *i cant either but i try it bumpers just cant do it from the door but im getting better SINGLE PITBULL PUMP  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5
> *


HOW MUCH SPRING U GOT IN IT? IT HITS REAL GOOD!!! I JUST CUT A FULL STACK OF 4 1/2 AND I THINK IT SITS TO LOW. ITS ABOUT 5 COILS WITH DEEP CUPS!


----------



## Boxman513

:wave: to my peoples!


----------



## bboy_yox

when is the best night to go to th Westside Picnic? friday or saturday? As far as cruisin goes? Thanx


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by bboy_yox_@Jul 19 2009, 09:28 AM~14516550
> *when is the best night to go to th Westside Picnic? friday or saturday? As far as cruisin goes? Thanx
> *


SAT..........


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL

how much for g body uppers a arms extended and wrapped? :biggrin:


----------



## bboy_yox

so saturday night is the night to cruise huh? sounds good, thanks


----------



## Mark

so, how about a PITBULL hopping switch handle :cheesy: 


o yea, thanks big time for the batteries Brent.  Enjoyed Kickin it around the shop for a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 19 2009, 08:42 PM~14519458
> *so,  how about a PITBULL hopping switch handle  :cheesy:
> o yea, thanks big time for the batteries Brent.   Enjoyed Kickin it around the shop for a bit.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You comin out to play this weekend in Ohio?


----------



## cloz grumpy

i bought a double pump setup off one of the homies its goin on a fleetwood what size coil should i go for? and rear coils?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 19 2009, 06:46 PM~14519488
> *You comin out to play this weekend in Ohio?
> *


You coming to my shop to put in work to make it to the weekend :0 i gots 5 days off starting wed, maybe ill have it together by the weekend.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jul 19 2009, 06:57 PM~14519593
> *i bought a double pump setup off one of the homies its goin on a fleetwood what size coil should i go for? and rear coils?
> *


if it was me, 4.5 on the front. it was sujested to me to do 1 tons in the back.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jul 19 2009, 05:57 PM~14519593
> *i bought a double pump setup off one of the homies its goin on a fleetwood what size coil should i go for? and rear coils?
> *


i say 3 1/2 if it does not have a wraped frame


----------



## PITBULL

Chrome for the 63


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Does the lil dog belong to Natalie or Monte? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 20 2009, 01:18 PM~14526763
> *Chrome for the 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> Chrome for the 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does Monte get along with that cat? Chrome looks sweet!! Hey bro do you want that grill guard?


----------



## Mark

> Chrome for the 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *does Monte get along with that cat?* Chrome looks sweet!! Hey bro do you want that grill guard?
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: i was thrown by that when i got the the gate and see them together. wish i could have met monte when i was down there. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## JasonJ

We gonna make it to page 400 today?


----------



## 187_Regal

:dunno:


----------



## juandik

:0 400?


----------



## Dolle

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

scott made it to 400


----------



## bboy_yox

Hey Brent, how much for a 1/2 inch Y block?


----------



## 63hardtoprider

happy 400th!


----------



## PITBULL

Got Pitbull Shirts ? We will be at the Westside Picnic this weekend. Prices vary with sizes ... Get with Natalie, if anyone wants one.


----------



## PITBULL

Black and Grey in all sizes, Womens tanks too ...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hard to get a hold of anyone on that number, you guys open at night or something?


----------



## flaked85

yo brent the shirts are badass


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

how much for Caddy uppers and lowers? Frame?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Mideast

coming up to the chi aug 9th?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jul 22 2009, 10:34 AM~14548046
> *hard to get a hold of anyone on that number, you guys open at night or something?
> *


lol , i tried calling you back,, sent you a pm as well :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jul 22 2009, 12:56 PM~14549473
> *coming up to the chi aug 9th?
> *


 cant bro , we will be on vacation in florida ,,, i dont have a car ready now , but i hopefully will be able to make it next year with my new ride :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 22 2009, 10:35 AM~14548058
> *yo brent the shirts are badass
> *


thanks man ,,, thats my wifes gig she has them all sizes , mens , womens and kids too ... shes gonna be coming out with more PITBULL items soon ,, i see beer coozies in the near future ,, lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 19 2009, 06:42 PM~14519458
> *so,  how about a PITBULL hopping switch handle  :cheesy:
> o yea, thanks big time for the batteries Brent.   Enjoyed Kickin it around the shop for a bit.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dem shits is gonna be drained from sitting on da concretes


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 22 2009, 02:44 PM~14550512
> *thanks man ,,, thats my wifes gig she has them all sizes , mens , womens and kids too ... shes gonna be coming out with more  PITBULL items soon ,, i see beer coozies in the near future ,, lol
> *


how much for the kids sizes??


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2009, 02:29 PM~14550993
> *dem shits is gonna be drained from sitting on da concretes
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

Hey Brent, I sent the check out for the 64 frame yesterday morning, they said 3-5 days. It'll be addressed from the Virgin Islands.

I meant to ask you about the fuel line and brake line clips, if you put them on or if I need to do that?


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 20 2009, 04:18 PM~14526763
> *Chrome for the 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT ALL THAT DOG DOES IS SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jul 22 2009, 10:30 PM~14554726
> *IS THAT ALL THAT  DOG DOES IS SLEEP :biggrin:
> *


for the most part, but Monty does other things too......









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2009, 03:29 PM~14550993
> *dem shits is gonna be drained from sitting on da concretes
> *


aahahhahahahahahahhaahaaa , dem shits ... lmao


----------



## 187_Regal

spoon and lee got me rollin.....lol


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 22 2009, 12:44 PM~14550512
> *thanks man ,,, thats my wifes gig she has them all sizes , mens , womens and kids too ... shes gonna be coming out with more  PITBULL items soon ,, i see beer coozies in the near future ,, lol
> *


is there going to be any hats?????? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 23 2009, 02:14 AM~14557400
> *for the most part, but Monty does other things too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 pump er full monte..lol


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 15 2009, 01:04 PM~14481396
> *heres some pics of what we are capable of , these frames are done in 3/16 , i pm'ed you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have wishbones in stock , easiest one on the market to install , has no guess work envolved ..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Boxman513

Thanks for comin down Brent! We had a blast as usual!


----------



## SPOOON

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WSL63

Nice to see you again..........No what im sayin........Great Pic by the way...


----------



## PITBULL

Thanks to Westside for the invite and the great fun.


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ne more pics of the caddy? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 26 2009, 06:42 PM~14588049
> *Thanks to Westside for the invite and the great fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like you guys had a ball :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 26 2009, 08:52 PM~14588115
> *looks like you guys had a ball  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Looks like someone was about to have a ball...... on their shoulder... if Russ had his way.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## TRAVIESO87

how much would a frame for an 87 2 dr caprice run wrapped?


----------



## RULOW

TTT


----------



## Royalty

Page 3! :uh: Come on. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Can Monte swim??? :happysad:


----------



## PITBULL

6 inches of rain in 75 minutes ... 
11 inches in the big garage and a foot and a half in the small garage

go to www.fox41.com and watch the video of us on the news


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## JasonJ

DAMN MAN!!! What a mess!!! I saw the clip of Nat, Brit, & the dogs looking like they were stranded on an island.


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2009, 06:50 PM~14676014
> *6 inches of rain in 75 minutes ...
> 11 inches in the big garage and a foot and a half in the small garage
> 
> go to www.fox41.com and watch the video of us on the news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO HELL NO


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## RULOW

OH MAN THIS SUCKS..............DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY

makes me wanna get in my truck and roll to KY just to help u move and rearrange stuff

hope everyone is ok though


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Aug 4 2009, 09:02 PM~14676156
> *OH MAN THIS SUCKS..............DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY
> 
> makes me wanna get in my truck and roll to KY just to help u move and rearrange stuff
> 
> hope everyone is ok though
> *


Yea man... if i lived closer i would be there tomorrow to help! :h5:


----------



## southsiderider

HEY BRETT THATS HARD TO LOOK AT MAN, I HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY STRAIGHT AND YOU GET EVERYTHING BACK THE WAY IT WAS , AND ARE YOUR DOGS OK ?


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:05 PM~14676183
> *Yea man... if i lived closer i would be there tomorrow to help! :h5:
> *


fuck it hes 10 hours away and im thinking of rolling this weekend to help


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2009, 08:30 PM~14675811
> *Can Monte swim???  :happysad:
> *



No, but he can catch a swimmin lizard ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2009, 06:50 PM~14676014
> *6 inches of rain in 75 minutes ...
> 11 inches in the big garage and a foot and a half in the small garage
> 
> go to www.fox41.com and watch the video of us on the news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMG THANK GOD YOU CLEARED OUT THE 200,000 worth of cars tou had in there thats some fucked up shit right there damn homie


----------



## PITBULL

Thanks guys, but we got things cleaned up soon after with the help of my two brothers. But I know you guys would truely help me if I needed it and I really appreciate having great friends like you guys.


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2009, 09:19 PM~14676326
> *Thanks guys, but we got things cleaned up soon after with the help of my two brothers. But I know you guys would truely help me if I needed it and I really appreciate having friends like you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you need anything let me know homie-Rolando


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Aug 4 2009, 07:21 PM~14676346
> *if you need anything let me know homie-Rolando
> *



x2 same here brent you know my number


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Aug 4 2009, 07:21 PM~14676346
> *if you need anything let me know homie-Rolando
> *


DAYUM RULOW UR A REAL ROLEMODEL!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2009, 09:19 PM~14676326
> *Thanks guys, but we got things cleaned up soon after with the help of my two brothers. But I know you guys would truely help me if I needed it and I really appreciate having great friends like you guys.
> *


 :h5: 

How high is it in the basement??? hno:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 4 2009, 09:24 PM~14676372
> *DAYUM RULOW UR A REAL ROLEMODEL!
> *


thanks Casper but on some real talk. Brent and his family have done alot for me over many years. i will see how the weekend looks and go from there.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:27 PM~14676397
> *:h5:
> 
> How high is it in the basement???  hno:
> *


It got a little higher than this but soon went down. It wasn't nearly as bad as the garages with 1 inch of mud after the water was gone,,, I think it was mud, smelled like dooty though ... :barf:


----------



## Mr Impala

damn now i know why you didnt anwser my calls :biggrin: hope all is well


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2009, 09:43 PM~14676589
> *It got a little higher than this but soon went down. It wasn't nearly as bad as the garages with 1 inch of mud after the water was gone,,, I think it was mud, smelled like dooty though ... :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I am glad you and your fam are ok brother. Def let us know if there is anything we can do to help  

RU Let me know brother


----------



## TRAVIESO87

damn homie that sucks hope all is well sorry to see that shit happen to good people


----------



## lone star

damn that sux brent...put my shack on stilts and ill see you in 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

holy shit...........get at me if you need any help....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*damn!!! and here i came in to give ya some props on your work, and instead i gotta say "holy crap!!" instead. man hope everyone is ok and safe. if ya need anything bro, PM me*


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~




----------



## Mr lowrider305

Fuckin suckzzzzzzzzz


----------



## timdog57

Wow man just unreal.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2009, 06:50 PM~14676014
> *6 inches of rain in 75 minutes ...
> 11 inches in the big garage and a foot and a half in the small garage
> 
> go to www.fox41.com and watch the video of us on the news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam, them shits is fucked. I got a wet / dry vac if you need it.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2009, 08:50 PM~14676014
> *6 inches of rain in 75 minutes ...
> 11 inches in the big garage and a foot and a half in the small garage
> 
> go to www.fox41.com and watch the video of us on the news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAMN BRENT,THAT SHIT REALLY SUCKS HOMIE.MOTHER NATURE CAN BE A REAL BITCH SOMETIMES.KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE.YOU'LL GET SHIT BACK IN ORDER.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

DAMN...... 2 YEARS IN A ROW MAN ....SHIT, DATTS FUCKED UP :nosad:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Sorry to see this. We got about 3" of rain tue. but it was over a 5 hr time span. No flooding here. 

Everyone needs to make sure thier insurance policy covers ALL kinds of water damage. This includes wastewater backups, water due to stormwater, and acts of God. Sometimes you have to ask for each kind.


----------



## goinlow

homie, I hope all goes well and no one was hurt. Give it some time and you be back on top


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Aug 4 2009, 09:07 PM~14676210
> *HEY BRETT THATS HARD TO LOOK AT MAN, I HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY STRAIGHT AND YOU GET EVERYTHING BACK THE WAY IT WAS , AND ARE YOUR DOGS OK ?
> *


x2....wish for the best for you an yours Brent. Mother Nature is no joke.


----------



## Dolle

that sucks brent give me a call if you need help with anything


----------



## 85REGAL

Sorry about the shop and basement but glad everyone is alright Brent... :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

thats sucks homie, glad everyone is ok though. If you want to pack up the fam and come up to NJ I'll be more than happy to put you guys up till shit dries out.


----------



## yetti

Glad you guys are alright. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HOLLY SHIT BRO. You got nailed. Donna said you guys was getting hit with heavy rain and floods and I should call you, but I remeber your house was higher then the street and thought you wouldnt get flooded, but I forgot the back yard sloped down. If you need anything you know im there for ya just call.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damn son :0 call if you need anything


----------



## .TODD

damn brent you got a whole gang wit you :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

what can you say Todd, the man has a following...


----------



## CP

It looks like you should have been wrapping the frame for Noah's Ark! :angry:

I'm sure you got it covered, but let us know if you need anything.


----------



## Boxman513

WOW!!!  I had no clue it got THAT serious down there!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2009, 07:50 PM~14676014
> *6 inches of rain in 75 minutes ...
> 11 inches in the big garage and a foot and a half in the small garage
> 
> go to www.fox41.com and watch the video of us on the news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As long as you and your fam is safe,you can replace the rest.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 6 2009, 11:00 AM~14692411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 6 2009, 12:00 PM~14692411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that is not right.....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 6 2009, 09:00 AM~14692411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not funny, they all flocked to houston


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2009, 06:04 PM~14695812
> *not funny, they all flocked to houston
> *


Causing you to head north? :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 6 2009, 09:00 AM~14692411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you get my pic off the net please


----------



## 187_Regal

ummmm john that doesnt look like rum......lol


----------



## drasticbean

do you need me to come and help you ..????


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 6 2009, 09:00 AM~14692411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPENED OUT THERE I HOPE INSURANCE IS GOOD TO YOU ALL. GLAD THE FAMILY IS SAFE AND HOPE ALL GET BETTER QUICK.


DAMN BEAN YOU GOT THERE FAST AS HELL!!
YOUR A GOOD FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Somebody should photshop the Heinikens into Adex's.


----------



## PITBULL

THANKS for all the SUPPORT fellas , i really take it to heart .... we really didnt lose anything thats gonna make any differance , just really had a big mess to clean up .... even the plasma cutter still works .... :biggrin: 

thanks again my brothers  














hey bean if your just looking for a reason to come down , come on brother


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> Well, since everything is ok, that wouldnt be my frame sitting under water :ugh: , would it? hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no really, thats not mine right hno:


----------



## .TODD

> Well, since everything is ok, that wouldnt be my frame sitting under water :ugh: , would it? hno:
> :biggrin:
> no really, thats not mine right hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 itll all buff out :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HAY BRENT ARE THERE ANY PICNIC'S OR BBQ'S GOING DOWN WITHIN THE NEXT MONTH OR 2??? I NEED A WEEKEND GETAWAY :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 8 2009, 02:08 PM~14711589
> *HAY BRENT ARE THERE ANY PICNIC'S OR BBQ'S GOING DOWN WITHIN THE NEXT MONTH OR 2??? I NEED A WEEKEND GETAWAY :biggrin:
> *


:0 damn, thats a hell of a ride for "something" to do


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Aug 8 2009, 12:18 PM~14711628
> *:0 damn, thats a hell of a ride for "something" to do
> *


LOL SHIT THE LAST TIME I WENT WE DROVE LIKE 13HRS STRAIGHT THERE HUNG OUT WITH BRENT FOR LIKE 4-5 HOURS, THEN I DROVE STRAIGHT BACK :0 

BUT THIS TIME I WILL FLY DOWN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

Got my shirt today, looks good. Thanks, and tell the wifey thanks too. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lone star

the hardest pit in the litter


----------



## Prez of the I

Here ya go Brent, this show was hot as shit. We left before trophies. See the new shoes ?


































Dam radiator started leaking too. the shop said it can't be repaired. Son of a bitch. That's a be cool radiator, $650 bucks :angry:


----------



## timdog57

Looks better with the all Chromes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 11 2009, 06:03 AM~14733711
> *Looks better with the all Chromes.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 11 2009, 07:52 AM~14733673
> *Here ya go Brent, this show was hot as shit.  We left before trophies.  See the new shoes ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam radiator started leaking too.  the shop said it can't be repaired.  Son of a bitch.  That's a be cool radiator, $650 bucks :angry:
> *


 :0 car looks good holmes


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 11 2009, 08:52 AM~14733673
> *Here ya go Brent, this show was hot as shit.  We left before trophies.  See the new shoes ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam radiator started leaking too.  the shop said it can't be repaired.  Son of a bitch.  That's a be cool radiator, $650 bucks :angry:
> *


lookin good D.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 11 2009, 07:07 AM~14733983
> *lookin good D.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## JRO

Happy Birthday Brent. :thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

Happy B-day homie !!!


----------



## 187_Regal

PITBULL(39), 

39 my ass.......lol.....happy birthday bro.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 12 2009, 07:03 AM~14744819
> *PITBULL(39),
> 
> 39 my ass.......lol.....happy birthday bro.
> *


damn now i know what he meant when he said he came to galveston when i was middle school lol


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

Happy Birthday


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 12 2009, 08:03 AM~14744819
> *PITBULL(49),
> 
> 49 my ass.......lol.....happy birthday bro.
> *


x2..........


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Yea man... happy birthday x 1345. :h5:

That one fool said "how about a dollar per cubic inch, lol. :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

Sorry I didn't tell you Happy Birthday when I talked to you earlier. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

thanks for the b day wishes ,, 39 is not old,,,, lol


yeah Dee the 64 looks nice on those 72s


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2009, 08:31 PM~14729508
> *the hardest pit in the litter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass song


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 12 2009, 08:32 PM~14750803
> *Yea man... happy birthday x 1345. :h5:
> 
> That one fool said "how about a dollar per cubic inch, lol. :roflmao:
> *


i know ,,,, lol ... thanks again J


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 11 2009, 08:37 AM~14733851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that ace is sick bro


----------



## drasticbean

happy birthday...
30s is the new 20s :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 14 2009, 01:55 AM~14766142
> *happy birthday...
> 30s is the new 20s :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2009, 06:50 PM~14676014
> *6 inches of rain in 75 minutes ...
> 11 inches in the big garage and a foot and a half in the small garage
> 
> go to www.fox41.com and watch the video of us on the news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     Dam sorry to hear that


----------



## OVERTIME

Still rockin the pitbull setup putting in work


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 12 2009, 02:03 PM~14744819
> *PITBULL(39),
> 
> 39 my ass.......lol.....happy birthday bro.
> *


x2


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 14 2009, 09:56 PM~14773664
> *Still rockin the pitbull setup putting in work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i sent the cups thursday bro ,,, lookin good , i knew you could do it


----------



## 7231981

happy b day old school :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Jeremy's old 63  


> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Aug 15 2009, 08:50 PM~14779712-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 15 2009, 08:53 PM~14779734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

AND BIG DOE'S OLD BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 13 2009, 08:16 PM~14762342
> *thanks for the b day wishes ,, 39 is not old,,,, lol
> 
> *



39?!?!?!?! Holy SHIT you're old. I feel better about being 31 now :biggrin:


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 13 2009, 07:16 PM~14762342
> *thanks for the b day wishes ,, 39 is not old,,,, lol
> *


I just feel good that someone in this is older than me.  Congrats on another successful year! :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

damn holmes. Your 39? old MF'er :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

WHATS UP PIT!


----------



## louisville chevy

someone once told me that you can use the shocks out of a chevy truck for for the rear of an impala, 
they are a little bit longer so you wont rip the stock ones in two if you have juice.
anyone ever hear this or know what year and model???
thanks.


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 15 2009, 06:51 AM~14776440
> *i sent the cups thursday bro ,,, lookin good , i knew you could do it
> *


whats up brent how r u doing


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 16 2009, 08:24 AM~14782858
> *39?!?!?!?!  Holy SHIT you're old.  I feel better about being 31 now :biggrin:
> *


damn your a young man ,,,,,, glad i could help  ,, lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 15 2009, 09:51 PM~14780437
> *Jeremy's old 63
> *


WOW


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 19 2009, 12:23 PM~14816727
> *WOW
> *


Waz up brother? :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

still working on it, but you know


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 10:56 PM~14822879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on it, but you know
> *


very nice , like the battery arrangement


----------



## kaos283

Glad to see you made it. Good work. :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## HitemHard78

:wave: HEY PITBULL


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Aug 22 2009, 11:39 AM~14847335
> *:wave: HEY PITBULL
> *


back atcha :wave:


----------



## PITBULL

just got back in town , went to street toyz down in mississippi ... i'll post some pics up soon , all i can say is WOW, WHAT A BAD ASS SHOP .... 




the blue trey , now i know why they call it 3 licks ,,,, so smooth  thanks for eveything walt ...


----------



## JasonJ

:h5:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 24 2009, 12:02 PM~14863976
> *just got back in town , went to street toyz down in mississippi ... i'll post some pics up soon , all i can say is WOW, WHAT A BAD ASS SHOP ....
> the blue trey , now i know why they call it 3 licks ,,,, so smooth    thanks for eveything walt ...
> *



marks car ??? yea real nice and mark is real good people too


----------



## My63impala

hey man got a few questions right now i got a stock suspension other than rear airbags and a slipyoke. and want to juice my ride and do i good standing 3. Its a 63 impala. What kind of kits would you recommended for me what size cylinders how many batt ext and when it come to reinforcing what all need to be done i know you guys have allot of experience with impalas so i was hoping you can help me out. Also a ballpark price


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 25 2009, 05:19 PM~14878990
> *hey man got a few questions right now i got a stock suspension other than rear airbags and a slipyoke. and want to juice my ride  and do i good standing 3. Its a 63 impala. What kind of kits would you recommended for me what size cylinders how many batt ext and when it come to reinforcing what all need to be done i know you guys have allot of experience with impalas so i was hoping you can help me out. Also a ballpark price
> *


im runnin 3 pumps 12 in cyliners in the rear an 8s in the front with ten batts an it stands a monster 3,with a full stack in the front an almost full stack of coils in the rear,an if your gonna reinforce anything do it all or you will regret it later,my frame an suspension is all strapped,pitbull frame last forever :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981

damn i deserve a sponsor or somethen brent :0


----------



## My63impala

Price did you buy your shit as a kit ? and i cant belive it does a monster three with 12? But if i could get a price on a frame and that setup let me know aslo does your hop


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Aug 18 2009, 06:43 PM~14805710
> *someone once told me that you can use the shocks out of a chevy truck for for the rear of an impala,
> they are a little bit longer so you wont rip the stock ones in two if you have juice.
> anyone ever hear this or know what year and model???
> thanks.
> *



they're out of a full size chevy truck (1500) with the 4x4 package i cant remember the year .. they are 27.5" extended and about 14.75 collapsed so you wont be able to lay so low


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 26 2009, 08:38 AM~14885505
> *Price did you buy your shit as a kit ? and i cant belive it does a monster three with 12? But if i could get a price on a frame and that setup let me know aslo does your hop
> *


PRICES R BRENTS DEPARTment i was just explainin how mine is an yes it hops an its got a mean 3


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 26 2009, 10:38 AM~14885505
> *Price did you buy your shit as a kit ? and i cant belive it does a monster three with 12? But if i could get a price on a frame and that setup let me know aslo does your hop
> *


pm me your # bro i'll call ya , so i can explain everything for you ... thanks brent


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 03:59 PM~14889812
> *pm me your # bro i'll call ya , so i can explain everything for you ... thanks brent
> *


Thanks for the call brent. Nice talking to you and we will do what we talked about.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Aug 26 2009, 06:08 PM~14889875
> *Thanks for the call brent. Nice talking to you and we will do what we talked about.
> *


yeah cool talking with you too Ben ,,,,,


----------



## PITBULL

badass trey ,, hops so smooth :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 05:59 PM~14890421
> *badass trey ,, hops so smooth :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see it got a roof treatment. Looks even better. Always liked that car.


----------



## PITBULL

sneak peak at maurice work 



















i got permission  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 06:04 PM~14890478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to go to Walt's shop sometime.


----------



## PITBULL

up next , and very excited .... :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981

do i get a promoters bonus :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 05:17 PM~14890578
> *up next , and very excited .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u know this means war right :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 26 2009, 07:03 PM~14890467
> *I see it got a roof treatment. Looks even better. Always liked that car.
> *


yeah i had alot of pics but they suck , theres shit on that top you cant even see in the pics , plus its dusty ..... 

not sure whos 68 that is


----------



## lone star

i can only go to walt's once every 2 years...because then i start wanting all kinds of shit and fall into a depression  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Aug 26 2009, 07:18 PM~14890584
> *do i get a promoters bonus :biggrin:
> *


maybe ,and thanks ,,,,,,, i think i been taken care of you when i can  



no war for me , but we can ride :yes:


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 05:24 PM~14890637
> *maybe ,and thanks ,,,,,,, i think i been taken care of you when i can
> no war for me , but we can ride  :yes:
> *


you know im bullshitten u take care of me when i need you to ,thanks as always an hell yeah we riden two of the cleanest tres leadin the pack is how it should be


----------



## southsiderider

WAS UP PITBULL HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Hey Brent I am changing some shit up and need some different parts asap. I will hit you up.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14891898
> *Hey Brent I am changing some shit up and need some different parts asap.  I will hit you up.
> *


 :0


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 10:56 PM~14822879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on it, but you know
> *



BEAUTIFUL SET-UP HOMIE.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14890578
> *up next , and very excited .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I BET YOU CAN'T WAIT TO PUT IT ON THE BUMPER.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 06:21 PM~14890607
> *yeah i had alot of pics but they suck , theres shit on that top you cant even see in the pics , plus its dusty .....
> 
> not sure whos 68 that is
> *



YEA THAT 68 IS REAL NICE SEEN IT IN FEB ON THE WAY BACK FROM AZ .


YOUR PIC MAKES HIS SHOP LOOK SMALL LOL


----------



## JasonJ

Walts topic full of pics, some new, some old:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=153441


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bump !


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14890578
> *up next , and very excited .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Damn! I cant wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 05:17 PM~14890578
> *up next , and very excited .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



big ass garage :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:08 AM~14896934
> *big ass garage  :0
> *



shit that pic makes it look small really it breaks off to the left at that red press


----------



## timdog57

Need some parts Brent. Holla!


----------



## .TODD

thanks a million brent will bang these in as soon as shes back from paint ill be gettin that extra motor and some smeadium shirts :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Heres the lock up Brent


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 29 2009, 08:31 PM~14923062
> *Heres the lock up Brent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated

done a quick mount of the pumps to see what they looked like :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Aug 30 2009, 08:12 PM~14928999
> *done a quick mount of the pumps to see what they looked like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Aug 30 2009, 07:12 PM~14928999
> *done a quick mount of the pumps to see what they looked like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooo weee, thats a sick pump bar.


----------



## rojas

if u could pm a price for a piston and two reg pumps all chrome


----------



## indyzmosthated

brent i need two tank plugs, have jon will get them sat


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt my ninja


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This is the video the midwest has been wiating for vol 14 roll'n it's all about the midwest baby holla at me if you want one.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw


----------



## streetrider

:wave:


----------



## PITBULL

wow havent been on here in a while , been really busy ...


hope everyone has a safe labor day weekend ..

be posting some progress pics soon ....



oh ,,,,,,,, and congrats to justin in KC


----------



## lincoln863

i need some arms done for my 2000 lincoln towncar reinforced and extended 1 1/2. let me know if you can do them thankz!??


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 6 2009, 09:06 PM~14999282
> *wow havent been on here in a while , been really busy ...
> hope everyone has a safe labor day weekend ..
> 
> be posting some progress pics soon ....
> oh ,,,,,,,, and congrats to justin in KC
> *


Thanks Brent.


----------



## PITBULL

Chuck's Impala Frame


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## 63 Pimpala

yeah, that biach is lookin tight. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

I'm going to be staring and that sexy frame all night. Cant wait to see it all painted and chromed out.


----------



## PITBULL

Jason's Caprice


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 9 2009, 08:03 PM~15030359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Measuring the 3 wheel on the baddest 3 wheel setup ever? Yeah right, wait til he swings it once. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 9 2009, 05:57 PM~15030301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How are those batteries working on it?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

you need to put it on the bumper before he leaves :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal

BALLIN......lol


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 9 2009, 05:03 PM~15030359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up brent looking really nice


----------



## mrbg




----------



## Boxman513

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no one wants to see that thing 3 wheel :biggrin: they want to see if your old ass can put it on the bumper :0  :biggrin: 
what kind of battery is that? odd looking :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Thanks Brent for taking care of the wishbone and helping out in time for my show next weekend.


----------



## JasonJ

Those batts are rediculous.... see you next weekend man. :h5:


----------



## Mark

i think its a little late on a saturday to call brent. what the going cost of a chrome saco (the one the pitbull end caps dont fit)?


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

:thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 12 2009, 03:50 PM~15060682
> *i think its a little late on a saturday to call brent. what the going cost of a chrome saco (the one the pitbull end caps dont fit)?
> *


At 3:50pm? :roflmao:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 13 2009, 01:15 PM~15066919
> *At 3:50pm? :roflmao:
> *


yea by that time the man could have been making BBQ for his girls. :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 13 2009, 03:50 PM~15067154
> *yea by that time the man could have been making BBQ for his girls.  :biggrin:
> *


You replied at exactly 3:50PM. Coincidence? I think not. :no:


----------



## .TODD

if it aint PIT it aint SHIT


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 13 2009, 09:21 PM~15069754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it aint PIT it aint SHIT
> *


damn that bitch looks hella mean and clean at the same time


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 13 2009, 10:21 PM~15069754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it aint PIT it aint SHIT
> *


ANY PICS OF IT DOING IT GETTING SOME AIR?????


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 13 2009, 07:27 PM~15069808
> *ANY PICS OF IT DOING IT GETTING SOME AIR?????
> *



:yessad: ill post a lil somethin in a sec :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 13 2009, 07:27 PM~15069808
> *ANY PICS OF IT DOING IT GETTING SOME AIR?????
> *



she bumpers im just learning how to hit it from the door and i missed a few times :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

PENNSYLVANIA SINGLE PUMP KING no weight :yessad:


----------



## scrape'n-by

keep it up todd and nice shit you all have pitbull...ttt


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 13 2009, 08:21 PM~15069754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it aint PIT it aint SHIT
> *



NOW LETS SEE IT ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 13 2009, 07:37 PM~15069935
> *keep it up todd and nice shit you all have pitbull...ttt
> *




you already know it is what it is


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 13 2009, 07:21 PM~15069754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it aint PIT it aint SHIT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 13 2009, 10:36 PM~15069925
> *
> PENNSYLVANIA SINGLE PUMP KING no weight  :yessad:
> *


Shouldn't the "KING of PA" be on the bumper? 

Where are the Fn pics already?


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

probably not on the bumper


----------



## timdog57

It can be on the bumper easy he just has to get the switch timing down.  it was on the bumper when it left Ohio from being built.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2009, 07:14 AM~15073865
> *It can be on the bumper easy he just has to get the switch timing down.   it was on the bumper when it left Ohio from being built.
> *


Then who is King?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 14 2009, 06:23 AM~15073969
> *Then who is King?
> *


Russ....................................... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Sep 14 2009, 08:41 AM~15074019
> *Russ....................................... :biggrin:
> *



see even ryan knows.......word is on the streets.....thats where i ride.....lol...jk


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 14 2009, 05:23 AM~15073969
> *Then who is King?
> *



I AM you can tell by the way my car moves i have more than enough power to get on the bumper like i said that was from the door


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 14 2009, 06:41 AM~15074257
> *see even ryan knows.......word is on the streets.....thats where i ride.....lol...jk
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Self proclaimed King of PA is good shit!


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 10:21 AM~15074439
> *I AM you can tell by the way my car moves i have more than enough power to get on the bumper like i said that was from the door
> *


Then show us something better than that old video u keep postin :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 14 2009, 07:31 AM~15074510
> *Then show us something better than that old video u keep postin :0
> *



:scrutinize: doest your double do what my single does


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 07:41 AM~15074567
> *:scrutinize:  doest your double do what my single does
> *


 :0


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 9 2009, 04:24 PM~15030029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey brent afther you sandblasted it is it not as smooth paint prep wise ???

I was thinking of sandblasting my frame before painting it cuz it's gathered some surfice rust


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 10:41 AM~15074567
> *:scrutinize:  doest your double do what my single does
> *


If your car does what mine does; I can't tell. I have never seen yours SMASHING bumper. Doesnt matter if you got 12 pumps, if your shit aint on bumper ; you can't be callin yourself King. :nicoderm:



Stop trying to avoid it. Let us SEE the King in action.... :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 14 2009, 07:58 AM~15074677
> *If your car does what mine does; I can't tell. I have never seen yours SMASHING bumper. Doesnt matter if you got 12 pumps, if your shit aint on bumper ; you can't be callin yourself King. :nicoderm:
> Stop trying to avoid it. Let us SEE the King in action.... :biggrin:
> *



 motor already on the way from PINKY call to see for your self  if you must know why i havent hopped in since its because im on my last motor but id be happy to oblige when i get it


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 09:06 AM~15074727
> *  motor already on the way from PINKY call to see for your self    if you must know why i havent hopped in since its because im on my last motor but id be happy to oblige when i get it
> *


  CAUSE I WANT TO SEE THAT BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

Brent!!!!!


go check out my build up thread

pits in the deep well working!!!


----------



## drasticbean

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/dra...an/DSC_0016.jpg


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 14 2009, 08:15 AM~15074790
> * CAUSE I WANT TO SEE THAT BUMPER :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 14 2009, 10:58 AM~15074677
> *If your car does what mine does; I can't tell. I have never seen yours SMASHING bumper. Doesnt matter if you got 12 pumps, if your shit aint on bumper ; you can't be callin yourself King. :nicoderm:
> Stop trying to avoid it. Let us SEE the King in action.... :biggrin:
> *



Damn Russ can't be King for sure. The only time his saw bumper was with the ass down.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2009, 08:51 AM~15075088
> *Damn Russ can't be King for sure.  The only time his saw bumper was with the ass down.
> *



:roflmao: his regal is still clean tho :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 14 2009, 11:22 AM~15074829
> *http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/dra...an/DSC_0016.jpg
> *


Whats good, Bean? :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 08:06 AM~15074727
> *  motor already on the way from PINKY call to see for your self    if you must know why i havent hopped in since its because im on my last motor but id be happy to oblige when i get it
> *


yeah that car works real nice :biggrin: probably one of the smoothest single pumps iv built


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 14 2009, 09:41 AM~15075497
> *yeah that car works real nice :biggrin:  probably one of the smoothest single pumps iv built
> *




CO-SIGNED


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Sep 14 2009, 12:41 PM~15075497-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that car works real nice :biggrin:  probably one of the smoothest single pumps iv built
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 12:42 PM~15075515
> *CO-SIGNED
> *


Never doubted it does. Just wanna see it THEN we can talk about it.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 14 2009, 09:56 AM~15075636
> *Never doubted it does. Just wanna see it THEN we can talk about it.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15073074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


classic pic


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 14 2009, 01:27 AM~15073074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IS THAT THE MARLBORO MAN. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 09:41 AM~15074567
> *:scrutinize:  doest your double do what my single does
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 14 2009, 09:58 AM~15074677
> *If your car does what mine does; I can't tell. I have never seen yours SMASHING bumper. Doesnt matter if you got 12 pumps, if your shit aint on bumper ; you can't be callin yourself King. :nicoderm:
> Stop trying to avoid it. Let us SEE the King in action.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 10:41 AM~15074567
> *:scrutinize:  doest your double do what my single does
> *



I was thinking it was less. :biggrin: 


gotta have some fun. :cheesy:


----------



## juandik

i would say the white regal is higher on the bumbper ,but both are kickass.gotta give props tho they are workin hard to represent


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Sep 14 2009, 04:10 PM~15077452-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking it was less.  :biggrin:
> gotta have some fun.  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juandik_@Sep 14 2009, 04:18 PM~15077508
> *i would say the white regal is higher on the bumbper ,but both are kickass.gotta give props tho they are workin hard to represent
> *


Just to clarify; I'm not hating on dudes car. Its badass. Seen plenty of pics of all the work done, Now just wanna see it work. I'm still an apprentice to this hoppin game and I know it; far from Giving myself titles. 





Enough typing; Nose up, Todd. Ain't that what you guys wanna hear? :roflmao:



All love here. :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 14 2009, 01:42 PM~15076593
> *IS THAT THE MARLBORO MAN. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 14 2009, 01:44 PM~15077733
> *Just to clarify; I'm not hating on dudes car. Its badass. Seen plenty of pics of all the work done, Now just wanna see it work. I'm still an apprentice to this hoppin game and I know it; far from Giving myself titles.
> Enough typing; Nose up, Todd. Ain't that what you guys wanna hear? :roflmao:
> All love here. :cheesy:
> *



for 1 thing my car does bumper  for 2 even if i didnt bumper you still need a double to fuck with me,not you im talking in general, no disrespect to you but if you have a double you should be doing atleast 70 if you call your self a hopper.like PINKY what a double should be doing like i said no disrespect because some ppl blow shit out of proportion but when i set out to build this hopper i set out to be a king.as far being self proclaimed you name me some names out here anywhere on the east coast that does mid 50s SINGLE GATE NO WEIGHT id be happy to listen  30,000 dollars in my regal for a reason money talks bull shit walks a thousand miles up the road


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 14 2009, 02:44 PM~15077733
> *Just to clarify; I'm not hating on dudes car. Its badass. Seen plenty of pics of all the work done, Now just wanna see it work. I'm still an apprentice to this hoppin game and I know it; far from Giving myself titles.
> Enough typing; Nose up, Todd. Ain't that what you guys wanna hear? :roflmao:
> All love here. :cheesy:
> *



TODD SAYS HE'S COMIN TO OBSESSION FEST BRING YOUR SELF DOWN AND 
WE'LL SEE BOTH OF THEM WORK


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 02:19 PM~15078094
> *for 1 thing my car does bumper    for 2 even if i didnt bumper you still need a double to fuck with me,not you im talking in general, no disrespect to you but if you have a double you should be doing atleast 70 if you call your self a hopper.like PINKY  what a double should be doing like i said no disrespect because some ppl blow shit out of proportion but when i set out to build this hopper i set out to be a king.as far being self proclaimed you name me some names out here anywhere on the east coast that does mid 50s SINGLE GATE NO WEIGHT id be happy to listen   30,000 dollars in my regal for a reason money talks bull shit walks a thousand miles up the road
> *


anything in the 70's is more than likely radical,,street double is 50-mid 60 ,,same with single  just clarifying :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15078895
> *anything in the 70's is more than likely radical,,street double is 50-mid 60 ,,same with single  just clarifying :biggrin:
> *



i thought radicas were more like 80-100


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 04:19 PM~15078094
> * 30,000 dollars in my regal for a reason money talks bull shit walks a thousand miles up the road
> *


When are you going to replace the missing filler panels and paint it?


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2009, 04:59 PM~15079667
> *When are you going to replace the missing filler panels and paint it?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2009, 11:51 AM~15075088
> *Damn Russ can't be King for sure.  The only time his saw bumper was with the ass down.
> *



it was as high as your brothers car was wasnt it?


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 05:19 PM~15078094
> *for 1 thing my car does bumper    for 2 even if i didnt bumper you still need a double to fuck with me,not you im talking in general, no disrespect to you but if you have a double you should be doing atleast 70 if you call your self a hopper.like PINKY  what a double should be doing like i said no disrespect because some ppl blow shit out of proportion but when i set out to build this hopper i set out to be a king.as far being self proclaimed you name me some names out here anywhere on the east coast that does mid 50s SINGLE GATE NO WEIGHT id be happy to listen   30,000 dollars in my regal for a reason money talks bull shit walks a thousand miles up the road
> *



is your rear mounts stock? or are they moved?


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL

todd , i believe your the king of your area fosho PITBULL EQUIPPED , from the frame to the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 14 2009, 07:31 PM~15080049
> *is your rear mounts stock? or are they moved?
> *


wishbone on top , lowers stock


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 14 2009, 06:12 PM~15080595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ,an they say we're near depression :0


----------



## JasonJ

Its been crackin up in here today, lol.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2009, 04:59 PM~15079667
> *When are you going to replace the missing filler panels and paint it?
> *



its already painted still tryin to find the gbody fillers tho dont want to buy the after market ones i learned my lesson with buying after market shit :uh: :banghead:


----------



## PITBULL

i see that jason, lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 14 2009, 06:33 PM~15080844
> *todd , i believe your the king of your area fosho  PITBULL EQUIPPED , from the frame to the trunk  :biggrin:
> *



CO SIGNED by the man himself :biggrin: 

what up brent pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 14 2009, 06:12 PM~15080595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize: you trying to start a trend with all this wishbonees goin down


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 09:02 PM~15081255
> *:scrutinize: you trying to start a trend with all this wishbonees goin down
> *


lol , its by far the best for the rear of a hydraulic car . i sell alot of them for impalas


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 14 2009, 07:11 PM~15081339
> *lol , its by far the best for the rear of a hydraulic car . i sell alot of them for impalas
> *



aint that the truth


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 14 2009, 09:11 PM~15081339
> *lol , its by far the best for the rear of a hydraulic car . i sell alot of them for impalas
> *


Y is that?


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL

pics or i didnt happen ttt


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 14 2009, 07:33 PM~15081564
> *Y is that?
> *
























better geometry its better its more universal man i gotta get this chromed all ready :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 09:42 PM~15081700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better geometry its better its more universal man i gotta get this chromed all ready  :biggrin:
> *


So so its jux replacing the upper trailing arms. Would I have to weld a bracket or new mounts on my elco? Better to know now why I'm wrapping the frame


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 14 2009, 07:55 PM~15081872
> *So so its jux replacing the upper trailing arms. Would I have to weld a bracket or new mounts on my elco? Better to know now why I'm wrapping the frame
> *



right cut of the stock mounts and make a wish bone mount brent makes all of it he'll hook you up i sent my whole car to him :biggrin: 











i would suggest that you consider it if your serious about your car brent will take good care of you MAKE SURE you have some one whos knows what there and years experience weld on your car Brent and Jason are Veterans


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15073074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who is this dude?????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 10:02 PM~15081974
> *right cut of the stock mounts and make a wish bone mount brent makes all of it he'll hook you up i sent my whole car to him :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would suggest that you consider it if your serious about your car brent will take good care of you MAKE SURE you have some one whos knows what there and years experience weld on your car Brent and Jason are Veterans
> *


Yeah I got an old school hot rodder guy that's only deals with metal. He's a beast with a welder. So I can get everything that id need from brent. I'm runnin 18" cylinders though. Will it be long enough for that kind of lock up.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 14 2009, 08:07 PM~15082059
> *Yeah I got an old school hot rodder guy that's only deals with metal. He's a beast with a welder. So I can get everything that id need from brent. I'm runnin 18" cylinders though. Will it be long enough for that kind of lock up.
> *



18s hno: :wow: thats alotta a travel bro 14s give you a nice height but yeah you can do it if thats what you want brent will be able to get you every thing you need that have your welder go to work :biggrin:


----------



## S[email protected]

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 10:11 PM~15082135
> *18s  hno:  :wow:  thats alotta a travel bro 14s give you a nice height but yeah you can do it if thats what you want brent will be able to get you every thing you need that have your welder go to work  :biggrin:
> *


I like high lock ups. I won't drive like that. Cool. TODD you've been a gr8 help. U got me back to my original choice and goin wit PITBULL. Thanks for ur help. Brent u have a good product endorser


----------



## p-funckimpala

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 14 2009, 06:12 PM~15080595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn you brent, one day you going to land a car on that poor dog of yours lol.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15073074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now this mofo brent reminds me of one of those old school white hotrodding movie stars from the 50's lol...


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2009, 06:59 PM~15079667
> *When are you going to replace the missing filler panels and paint it?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 14 2009, 07:12 PM~15080595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats cllleaannn! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 9 2009, 05:24 PM~15030029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What all that greenish shit in the front yard on each side of the driveway??????? :0 

Never seen that stuff except on football feilds.....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 15 2009, 01:08 AM~15084586
> *What all that greenish shit in the front yard on each side of the driveway??????? :0
> 
> Never seen that stuff except on football feilds.....
> *


 got to cut that shit once a week too , just more work ... lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 14 2009, 08:20 PM~15082299
> *I like high lock ups. I won't drive like that. Cool. TODD you've been a gr8 help. U got me back to my original choice and goin wit PITBULL. Thanks for ur help. Brent u have a good product endorser
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: im still tryin to get stickers made will get pic asap :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 14 2009, 08:28 PM~15080003
> *it was as high as your brothers car was wasnt it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


How fast you forget.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2009, 08:08 AM~15085554
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> How fast you forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2009, 06:08 AM~15085554
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> How fast you forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i back bumpered that bash :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 15 2009, 12:16 PM~15088398
> *i back bumpered that bash :0  :biggrin:
> *


and from the door like always


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

I'M STILL PISSED I MISSED THAT WEEKEND :angry: 

BUT YOU GOTTA MAKE THE FAMILY HAPPY SOMETIMES LOL


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2009, 09:08 AM~15085554
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> How fast you forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



atleast you included the shot where it shows how your brothers car locked up waste high to tim the midget......lol.....but i done served him since then....remember...i called you to let you know......lol.....


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

I CO-SIGN I WAS THERE...


----------



## 187_Regal

Can i get a witness......lol.....


----------



## 187_Regal

anyone know where i can get some weight to make this thing hop higher? LOL i need to show timmy that i can do this......lol jk


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 15 2009, 06:13 PM~15089914
> *atleast you included the shot where it shows how your brothers car locked up waste high to tim the midget......lol.....but i done served him since then....remember...i called you to let you know......lol.....
> *



Look at the distance from the top of the tire to the top of the wheel well. Looks the same to me on both cars.  Its ok that yours has been done for like 2 years and still hasn't worked and this car came out first try and busted your ass. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2009, 09:54 PM~15092013
> *Look at the distance from the top of the tire to the top of the wheel well.  Looks the same to me on both cars.    Its ok that yours has been done for like 2 years and still hasn't worked and this car came out first try and busted your ass.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 11:35 AM~14968678
> *This is the video the midwest has been wiating for vol 14 roll'n it's all about the midwest baby holla at me if you want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw
> *


cant wait to get mine


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 15 2009, 05:20 PM~15089998
> *anyone know where i can get some weight to make this thing hop higher? LOL i need to show timmy that i can do this......lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I wanna hop....hey russ trade me your regal for my BigBody.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2009, 09:54 PM~15092013
> *Look at the distance from the top of the tire to the top of the wheel well.  Looks the same to me on both cars.    Its ok that yours has been done for like 2 years and still hasn't worked and this car came out first try and busted your ass.  :cheesy:
> *



come on now look at the wheels and the quarter panel in front of the back wheels.....its all in good fun dude. my car could do more but as those options were put in front of me i was deciding not to tear mine up from the start.....not after i buckled the roof.....im done hopping mine too.....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 16 2009, 09:45 AM~15096324
> *come on now look at the wheels and the quarter panel in front of the back wheels.....its all in good fun dude. my car could do more but as those options were put in front of me i was deciding not to tear mine up from the start.....not after i buckled the roof.....im done hopping mine too.....
> *



I don't think your excuses will ever go away. :biggrin: Just admit you didn't build your shit to work like I told you.  I would probably give up too if I built a HOPPER and couldn't get it on the bumper. And before you talk about what I have built for other people they did just like you and didn't buy or do what I told them. 





I Love you Russ.



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 16 2009, 12:36 PM~15097518
> *I don't think your excuses will ever go away.  :biggrin:    Just admit you didn't build your shit to work like I told you.    I would probably give up too if I built a HOPPER and couldn't get it on the bumper.  And before you talk about what I have built for other people they did just like you and didn't buy or do what I told them.
> I Love you Russ.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your an angry little man.....you need a hug.......so because you build a car with a frame means you have a hopper? or can you just have a car that hops? i mean because when i think of the term hopper im thinking cars that people dont drive because they have a sole purpose....if that was the case i would have a briggs and straton under the hood with some big ass tires like the rest of them......lol.

ps. i like to call my car a street car......kinda multi purpose type thing....dick.


----------



## 187_Regal

and you didnt say no **** focker.....lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2009, 04:59 PM~15079667
> *When are you going to replace the missing filler panels and paint it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: \
JJ you are silly


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 15 2009, 03:18 PM~15089980
> *Can i get a witness......lol.....
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 15 2009, 06:20 PM~15089998
> *anyone know where i can get some weight to make this thing hop higher? LOL i need to show timmy that i can do this......lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was MY money foo. :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal

not when you dont show up.....lol


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 16 2009, 11:36 AM~15097518
> *  I would probably give up too if I built a HOPPER and couldn't get it on the bumper.  And before you talk about what I have built for other people they did just like you and didn't buy or do what I told them.
> 
> *



OK magic genie, you already built my frame, now tell me what to buy to get my car on the bumper then  



I'm serious :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 17 2009, 10:35 AM~15106684
> *OK magic genie, you already built my frame, now tell me what to buy to get my car on the bumper then
> I'm serious :biggrin:
> *



I got half of it at my house and it can all be yours for the right price. :biggrin: But if you really want to know I can PM you. :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 17 2009, 09:40 AM~15106714
> *I got half of it at my house and it can all be yours for the right price.  :biggrin:  But if you really want to know I can PM you.  :cheesy:
> *



Yeah for real let me know, any advice is helpful. I'm cutting a big ole hole in the roof in the next 2 weeks, then I can put the interior in. After that all I gotta do is start putting trim on, put the engine back in. After that is the part I enjoy doing, the setup. 3 pumps, 1 Adex, 8 batteries. Springs, line size, pumpheads. Those are my biggest questions. Really just want it to be in the 30s, able to drive it most anywhere, be dependable.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Sep 16 2009, 05:03 PM~15100445-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 16 2009, 11:36 AM~15097518
> *
> 
> I don't think your excuses will ever go away.  :biggrin:    Just admit you didn't build your shit to work like I told you.    I would probably give up too if I built a HOPPER and couldn't get it on the bumper.  And before you talk about what I have built for other people they did just like you and didn't buy or do what I told them.
> I Love you Russ.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> your an angry little man.....you need a ...........dick.
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> your an angry little man.....you need a ...........dick.


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:
[/quote]
:uh: 

Damn computer geek white boy with wieghted cars.





:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

oh wow.....damn it dan......lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


:uh: 

Damn computer geek white boy with wieghted cars.
:biggrin:
[/quote]


Damn son........ Who put the battery in your back??? :0 :biggrin: Timmy going in!!!


----------



## WSL63

Crash test: 1959 Chevy Bel Air

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwYBBpHg1I&feature=popular


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 17 2009, 10:08 AM~15106877
> *Yeah for real let me know, any advice is helpful.  I'm cutting a big ole hole in the roof in the next 2 weeks, then I can put the interior in.  After that all I gotta do is start putting trim on, put the engine back in.  After that is the part I enjoy doing, the setup.  3 pumps, 1 Adex, 8 batteries.    Springs, line size, pumpheads.  Those are my biggest questions.  Really just want it to be in the 30s, able to drive it most anywhere, be dependable.
> *


30s , that would be easy to do ...


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15126015
> *30s , that would be easy to do ...
> 
> tim can show you how to hit the switch too ,, lol  :biggrin:
> *



Nah I got the switch hitting part, just don't want to go through trail and error lol. Me = cheap


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 19 2009, 10:11 AM~15126355
> *Nah I got the switch hitting part, just don't want to go through trail and error lol.  Me = cheap
> *



 do it right the first time


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 19 2009, 11:38 AM~15126015
> *30s , that would be easy to do ...
> 
> tim can show you how to hit the switch too ,, lol  :biggrin:
> *



Did you just kick me in the nuts?


----------



## PITBULL

No Man ! You was givin Russ the blues and I was just messin around . You know I have nothing but love for you, man ! Just so you know, I cant hit one from the dash, lol ! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 20 2009, 09:43 AM~15131628
> *No Man ! You was givin Russ the blues and I was just messin around . You know I have nothing but love for you, man ! Just so you know, I cant hit one from the dash, lol !  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

Last night in St. Louis


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PITBULL

Rain, Rain Go Away !


----------



## 187_Regal

damn....that sucks....


----------



## SPOOON

I WISH I COULD MADE IT WITH THE 62 TO ST LOUIS


----------



## BGIZZLE

:h5:


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 20 2009, 07:32 AM~15131724
> *damn....that sucks....
> *



no doubt me and jon were 2 hours into the trip when they called and said it was cancelled. I put a lot of hours in this week to get the trunk presentable


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

What up Matt, Doe, Russ And Brent  


You have a good drive? Mel drove all the way home 3.5 hours in the rain. I slept the whole way


----------



## TRAVIESO87

pits in tha trunk


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 20 2009, 12:53 PM~15131651
> *Last night in St. Louis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tried calling you on the way to Nymba's but i guess you was too busy getting tore up at the hotel . :biggrin:


----------



## BGIZZLE




----------



## yetti

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## OVERTIME

Tried out the pitbull suspension on the 64 yesterday at the show almost back bumpered the 64 the wishbone worked Brent


----------



## JasonJ

I posted some pics from this weekend in the Individuals topic Brent... post yours up in there too sucka!


----------



## big pimpin

I was shown a special picture taken of Brent for me. :angry: :rant:







:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2009, 04:52 PM~15143330
> *I was shown a special picture taken of Brent for me.  :angry:  :rant:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

Jesse's single pump Caddy

View My Video


----------



## southsiderider

:wave:


----------



## PITBULL

Jesse's Single Pump Caddy and Mike's Double Pump Regal

View My Video


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the regal was workin nice


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 21 2009, 06:05 PM~15145364
> *the regal was workin nice
> *


X2, Mike got figured out huh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Sep 21 2009, 06:17 PM~15145486
> *X2, Mike got figured out huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


practice practice :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2009, 04:52 PM~15143330
> *I was shown a special picture taken of Brent for me.  :angry:  :rant:
> :biggrin:
> *


lol .... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 11:44 AM~15140652
> *Tried out the pitbull suspension on the 64 yesterday at the show almost back bumpered the 64 the wishbone worked Brent
> *


glad it worked out ivan , keep me updated  ........


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 21 2009, 05:54 PM~15145235
> *Jesse's Single Pump Caddy and Mike's Double Pump Regal
> 
> View My Video
> *


The regal's hitting good

That fuckers like the engergizer bunny on the bumper :cheesy: :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Sep 21 2009, 09:05 PM~15145364-->
> 
> 
> 
> the regal was workin nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 09:17 PM~15145486
> *X2, Mike got figured out huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FantasyCustoms_@Sep 23 2009, 09:00 PM~15167771
> *The regal's hitting good
> 
> That fuckers like the engergizer bunny on the bumper  :cheesy:  :0
> *


Just wait til next year...  Thanks for the props.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 23 2009, 06:05 PM~15167838
> *Just wait til next year...  Thanks for the props.
> *


Now you need to finish plateing your undercarridge that bitch will be looking mean like a mother fucka :0 :0 

P.S. put a new headlight in before your ass gets pulled over I got the new rollin video :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15167972
> *P.S. put a new headlight in before your ass gets pulled over I got the new rollin video  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO. I have. Several times.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 23 2009, 10:47 PM~15168881
> *LMAO. I have. Several times.
> *


I WANNA SEE THAT ROLLIN VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 23 2009, 10:54 PM~15168950
> *I WANNA SEE THAT ROLLIN VIDEO HOMIE
> *


Should be on its way bro...


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

hey Brent, what's been going on man. Long time no talk


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 21 2009, 07:33 PM~15144987
> *Jesse's single pump Caddy
> 
> View My Video
> *



damn i told you those battries would work! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

ttt


----------



## lone star

yep,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mmmhmmm


----------



## HND_Loco

Pitbull,

Thanks for the parts i just picked them up today and i will bump the CD in the garage rite now. Brent is real cool sends shit out when he says he will and thats international! easy to deal with.

Gracias Perro.

HND..............


----------



## streetrider




----------



## southsiderider

uffin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Sep 25 2009, 10:20 PM~15188999
> *Pitbull,
> 
> Thanks for the parts i just picked them up today and i will bump the CD in the garage rite now. Brent is real cool sends shit out when he says he will and thats international! easy to deal with.
> 
> Gracias Perro.
> 
> HND..............
> *


 :thumbsup: anytime bro , thankyou


----------



## p-funckimpala

http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad195/A...nt=MOV00733.flv


king of the tri state. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

we going to see any pics of the caprice hopping? i wana see all those cool batteries in action :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

Monte's puppies, Caddy and Cali :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 27 2009, 06:58 PM~15200676
> *we going to see any pics of the caprice hopping?  i wana see all those cool batteries in action :biggrin:
> *



Didn't get any videos or pics hoppin. I can't hit it from the dash, the night it got hopped, Bruce was on the switch and Jason, the owner, picked it up the next day.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Wat up


----------



## louisville chevy

TTT
page 4??? dang, wake up people!


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 1 2009, 05:42 PM~15243149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


walking the dog in the park


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 1 2009, 08:42 PM~15243149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ! bump for the homie Pitbull !


----------



## louisville chevy

http://louisville.craigslist.org/pts/1388050635.html :twak: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2009, 07:02 PM~15201601
> *Didn't get any videos or pics hoppin. I can't hit it from the dash, the night it got hopped, Bruce was on the switch and Jason, the owner, picked it up the next day.
> *


damnit man :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

*...Pitbull in the house @ Obsession Fest last weekend.....*


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2009, 07:02 PM~15201601
> *Didn't get any videos or pics hoppin. I can't hit it from the dash, the night it got hopped, Bruce was on the switch and Jason, the owner, picked it up the next day.
> *



get jason over there aka PINKY aka PROFESSIONAL DASH HITTER :biggrin:


----------



## mikephaneuf




----------



## louisville chevy

TTT


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2009, 08:59 PM~15201570
> *Monte's puppies, Caddy and Cali  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You keeping both of them Brent?


----------



## yetti

Thank You Brent. No other hydro company will give you the customer service that Brent does. PITBULL HYDRAULICS if you want the best. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2009, 07:34 PM~15266056
> *PITBULL HYDRAULICS if you want the breast.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 4 2009, 02:17 PM~15264319
> *You keeping both of them Brent?
> *


no sir , some friends got them , they just brought them over for us to see .. how you been mayne ? ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2009, 07:34 PM~15266056
> *Thank You Brent. No other hydro company will give you the customer service that Brent does. PITBULL HYDRAULICS if you want the best.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15253571
> *get jason over there aka PINKY aka PROFESSIONAL DASH HITTER  :biggrin:
> *


lol,,,,,,,,,,,, i'll be getting some practice real soon


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 7 2009, 04:01 AM~15290476
> *lol,,,,,,,,,,,, i'll be getting some practice real soon
> *



sure you have all the pratice in the world you gotta a reserve of motors lucky bastard :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

thanks again Brent for your help today. I really appreciate it.


----------



## 187_Regal

Pitbull roadside assistance?


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 7 2009, 06:54 PM~15295563
> *Pitbull roadside assistance?
> *


better than AAA.


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Oct 7 2009, 05:39 PM~15295451
> *thanks again Brent for your help today. I really appreciate it.
> *


not a problem , we'll get you fixed up


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Oct 7 2009, 07:58 PM~15296580
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 7 2009, 06:18 PM~15296775
> *:wave:
> *


maybe someday ill have pits in my trunk :tears:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 7 2009, 05:42 AM~15290450
> *no sir , some friends got them , they just brought them over for us to see .. how you been mayne ? ..
> *



Good man. Heading out to Vegas this weekend.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Hey Teds fav page...420!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 7 2009, 09:34 PM~15297555
> *Good man.  Heading out to Vegas this weekend.
> *


cool , i almost went , had to stay home to save some money to build a LOWRIDER , lol ..... 

have a safe trip


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Oct 7 2009, 06:48 PM~15297071
> *maybe someday ill have pits in my trunk :tears:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: if it AINT PITT it AINT SHIT


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 8 2009, 01:56 PM~15304227
> *cool , i almost went , had to stay home to save some money to build a LOWRIDER , lol .....
> 
> have a safe trip
> *



:wow: no way?


----------



## walker32

pitbull in the trunk 









pitbull in the lac









PITBULL #!


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Oct 8 2009, 04:56 PM~15304227-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool , i almost went , had to stay home to save some money to build a LOWRIDER , lol .....
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats real. Whats good, Brent?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Oct 8 2009, 05:26 PM~15304492
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  if it AINT PITT it AINT SHIT
> 
> *


Lets see it working! 






Oh yeah...Page 420. :420:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by walker32_@Oct 8 2009, 03:48 PM~15305134
> *pitbull in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pitbull in the lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PITBULL #!
> *



nice


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by walker32_@Oct 8 2009, 05:48 PM~15305134
> *pitbull in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pinkbull Hydraulics?


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 8 2009, 02:26 PM~15304492
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  if it AINT PITT it AINT SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 8 2009, 07:08 PM~15305850
> *Pinkbull Hydraulics?
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## walker32

real men can rock pink


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Oct 8 2009, 06:54 AM~15300589
> *Hey Teds fav page...420!
> *


 :yes: uffin: :420: 

but im a little late....pg 421 I was sleeping


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by walker32_@Oct 9 2009, 09:46 AM~15310594
> *real men can rock pink
> *


i built a pink 63 for a woman in va , i'll never forget taking it for its first test drive , every red light , women were waving , i like your car ..... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 9 2009, 03:46 PM~15313245
> *i built a pink 63 for a woman in va , i'll never forget taking it for its first test drive , every red light , women were waving , i like your car .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 9 2009, 02:46 PM~15313245
> *i built a pink 63 for a woman in va , i'll never forget taking it for its first test drive , every red light , women were waving , i like your car .....  :biggrin:
> *


Dude, those were not women, :twak: They might have looked like women :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2009, 08:19 PM~15315117
> *Dude, those were not women,  :twak:  They might have looked like women :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2009, 09:19 PM~15315117
> *Dude, those were not women,  :twak:  They might have looked like women :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


who knows, sometimes with the Kentucky Mullet it can get confusing. Also the pink can be distracting...... :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Oct 9 2009, 09:19 PM~15315530
> *who knows, sometimes with the Kentucky Mullet it can get confusing. Also the pink can be distracting...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WSL63

Mountain Goat Hydraulics.........................bahh you know what where sayin..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

Brent, whos doing your T-shirts ( or the individuals shirts)? wondering if you know what technique they are using? screen printing, heat pressed, ect.


----------



## Southside01

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/wsl63/6320.jpg


----------



## Mark

Showing of them pits.


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 10 2009, 07:03 PM~15321497
> *Showing of them pits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 63impdroptop

i'm sure some ones asked some where in this topic ,but what is a price for pitbulls wishbones. dose it come with mounts for the frame and rearend.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 10 2009, 07:03 PM~15321497
> *Showing of them pits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats a mean ass 3 wheel


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 10 2009, 07:03 PM~15321497
> *Showing of them pits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now thats nice homie, post up the full picture of the front end like you have on your AV. That is one nice ride!!!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 63impdroptop_@Oct 10 2009, 09:21 PM~15321596
> *i'm sure some ones asked some where in this topic ,but what is a price for pitbulls wishbones. dose it come with mounts for the frame and rearend.
> *


ill post yo you some pics later today


parts are going out today mark


----------



## louisville chevy

ttt uffin:


----------



## PITBULL

phil's g-body rear , getting ready for molding ..


----------



## PITBULL

small garage full
rico's frame for 64









bigger garage full , lots of work to do , and knocking it out :biggrin: 









9'' for impala with wishbone
for daves 58


----------



## trunkgotknock




----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 14 2009, 05:44 PM~15358218
> *small garage full
> rico's frame for 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger garage full , lots of work to do , and knocking it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9'' for impala with wishbone
> for daves 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: DO YOU HAVE A FRAME AND A WISH BONE SETUP FOR A 65 IMPALA IF SO THEN HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

About time you're doing some work :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

man brent i need the space you have. im having to put shit in my backyard and it gets stuck in the mud everytime


----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2009, 09:01 PM~15360132
> *man brent i need the space you have. im having to put shit in my backyard and it gets stuck in the mud everytime
> *


move on down here and we'll make room for ya :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 14 2009, 07:42 PM~15358185
> *phil's g-body rear , getting ready for molding ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like about $20 worth of nickles laid on that bittttttch. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2009, 10:01 PM~15360132
> *man brent i need the space you have. im having to put shit in my backyard and it gets stuck in the mud everytime
> *


what are you waiting for , get the u haul :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 14 2009, 09:26 PM~15359651
> *About time you're doing some work  :0  :biggrin:
> *


well how was your trip ? i hit you with a pm


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 15 2009, 04:08 PM~15367728
> *well how was your trip ? i hit you with a pm
> *



Best Super Show I've ever been to. Great time!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights+Oct 14 2009, 09:30 PM~15361549-->
> 
> 
> 
> move on down here and we'll make room for ya :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Oct 15 2009, 02:06 PM~15367711
> *what are you waiting for , get the u haul :biggrin:
> *


im getting ducks in a row. :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

hey brent, I've been sick these last 2 days. I got your message just a few minutes ago and will call you tomorrow.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Oct 16 2009, 07:45 PM~15381588
> *hey brent, I've been sick these last 2 days. I got your message just a few minutes ago and will call you tomorrow.
> *


just call me when you feel better , its done when your ready ...


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2009, 05:08 PM~15368407
> *:biggrin:
> im getting ducks in a row.  :biggrin:
> *


line 'em up brother , we be waiting


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 15 2009, 04:15 PM~15367819
> *Best Super Show I've ever been to.  Great time!
> *


good to hear  ....


----------



## GARAGECUSTONS

* LOWRIDER BRASIL
Chevrolet Caprice 1975 (under construction) >>> by GARAGE CUSTONS - Curitiba-Paraná-Brasil!!!























































































*


----------



## lone star

:buttkick:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Oct 14 2009, 08:47 PM~15359153
> *:wow: DO YOU HAVE A FRAME AND A WISH BONE SETUP FOR A 65 IMPALA  IF SO THEN HOW MUCH :biggrin:
> *


pm me your # i'll call ya


----------



## PITBULL

> * LOWRIDER BRASIL
> Chevrolet Caprice 1975 (under construction) >>> by GARAGE CUSTONS - Curitiba-Paraná-Brasil!!!
> 
> damn homie brasil *


----------



## GARAGECUSTONS

LOWRIDER BRASIL 
Buick "Street" (Arthur - Raça Ruim) - por GARAGE Custons Curitiba!


----------



## GARAGECUSTONS

> * LOWRIDER BRASIL
> Chevrolet Caprice 1975 (under construction) >>> by GARAGE CUSTONS - Curitiba-Paraná-Brasil!!!
> 
> damn homie brasil
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:
> :h5:*
Click to expand...


----------



## GARAGECUSTONS

LOWRIDER BRASIL
Honda Civic Reverse Flow (Quinho - La Onda) - by GARAGE CUSTONS Curitiba!!!


----------



## SPOOON

WHATS UP BRENT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 14 2009, 07:44 PM~15358218
> *small garage full
> rico's frame for 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger garage full , lots of work to do , and knocking it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9'' for impala with wishbone
> for daves 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn PIT , get down with your bad self !


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15318668
> *Mountain Goat Hydraulics.........................bahh you know what where sayin..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



they love the jumping goat i guess


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## 63hardtoprider

lets start the morning off right with a good laugh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJKI0SQLxp4


----------



## Southside01




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 19 2009, 02:17 AM~15398450
> *damn PIT ,  get down with your bad self !
> *


busy ,busy :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

picked up 20 ford 9 inch rearends today , now that makes 40 ,,, got some posi's in there too :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981

you haven a rearend sale homie


----------



## PITBULL

f 150 truck ford 9 inch with disc brakes for 07 towncar


----------



## 7231981

all im lacken now is my wishbone then we be bangen for sure


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15437687
> *picked up 20 ford 9 inch rearends today , now that makes 40 ,,, got some posi's in there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for one for the 69?


----------



## PITBULL

have those in stock too , will lock up like this


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 22 2009, 07:08 PM~15437860
> *How much for one for the 69?
> *


how you want it ? all stock brackets on it ?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15437687
> *picked up 20 ford 9 inch rearends today , now that makes 40 ,,, got some posi's in there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Living down south does have it's perks I see. Yards around here don't even keep cars/trucks older than 10 years. There is only a couple of u pick it yards that I can find them at, sometimes.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15437687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Has Carson seen this shit yet??? :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 07:12 PM~15437899
> *how you want it ? all stock brackets on it ?
> *



All the brackets so it bolts to the stock suspension, shortened so I can run skirts on the back without the retarded 14x6 in the rear


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15437687
> *picked up 20 ford 9 inch rearends today , now that makes 40 ,,, got some posi's in there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sewwed up and locked down ... probably called all the yards in a 500 mile radius and bought em all up ..


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15437687
> *picked up 20 ford 9 inch rearends today , now that makes 40 ,,, got some posi's in there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOL,BRENT IS THIS YOUR IDEA OF FIREWOOD FOR THE WINTER. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 04:51 PM~15437687
> *picked up 20 ford 9 inch rearends today , now that makes 40 ,,, got some posi's in there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for one for 64 impala all mounts on it shipped to 94560 also i will be running skirts


----------



## lone star

07 towncar :scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 04:51 PM~15437687
> *picked up 20 ford 9 inch rearends today , now that makes 40 ,,, got some posi's in there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:wow: WTF!


----------



## timdog57




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15437687
> *picked up 20 ford 9 inch rearends today , now that makes 40 ,,, got some posi's in there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy Crap!!! :0 :0


----------



## bmorelac

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 23 2009, 01:15 AM~15442566
> *how much for one for 64 impala all mounts on it shipped to 94560 also i  will be running skirts
> *


DAMN, HE GOT MORE REARS THAN A STRIP JOINT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 23 2009, 03:15 AM~15442566
> *how much for one for 64 impala all mounts on it shipped to 94560 also i  will be running skirts
> *


you want it with wishbone and wishbone mount already installed ?


----------



## cutty boi

how much for a 63 with stock mounts?


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

Just wondering I came in a little late....whats the deal with the 9" fords in lowriders? I know guys were always using them in drag cars. Is it because the housings are so strong??


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 23 2009, 03:05 PM~15447828
> *you want it with wishbone and wishbone mount already installed ?
> *


no


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 24 2009, 01:19 AM~15451545
> *Just wondering I came in a little late....whats the deal with the 9" fords in lowriders? I know guys were always using them in drag cars. Is it because the housings are so strong??
> *


  

YOu got it. No need for reinforcement. Nice clean look especially when chromed.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 24 2009, 06:22 AM~15452731
> *
> 
> YOu got it.  No need for reinforcement.  Nice clean look especially when chromed.
> *



Cool, Do they have to be narrowed to fit in an X frame impala? Well I guess that depends on what vehicle the rear came out of....


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 23 2009, 09:16 AM~15443278
> *:wow: WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 *dammit,man....!!! how 
much for g-body(mounts & all)*


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 24 2009, 08:46 AM~15452946
> *Cool, Do they have to be narrowed to fit in an X frame impala? Well I guess that depends on what vehicle the rear came out of....
> *


yes sir , because we only use f-150 truck , the passenger car 9 '' isnt as strong


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 24 2009, 12:19 AM~15451545
> *Just wondering I came in a little late....whats the deal with the 9" fords in lowriders? I know guys were always using them in drag cars. Is it because the housings are so strong??
> *


they mainly use them because of the axle really , and the gears are very easy to get , they also call them quick change rearends because they are very easy to work on ... they like the car housing too instead of the truck one because its lighter .....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2009, 07:02 AM~15443003
> *07 towncar  :scrutinize:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lone star

maybe someone can take comparison pictures of the housings and axles and bearings side by side so we can all get the low down..


and where does the name 9 inch come from? what is 9 inch? ( no homos)


----------



## Individualsms

They have a 9 inch ring gear.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

good info. so pitbull do you guys sell em ready to bolt in? Like with proper length axles too.


----------



## indyzmosthated

cant beat that 9" and the Pitbull Wishbone combo


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

very nice... nice to know that in the future when i get my project goin, Louisville isnt TOO far from Cleveland


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 24 2009, 08:12 PM~15457067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 damn thats major pm me the number


----------



## JasonJ

Where are the pics from the Halloween party???


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 24 2009, 09:11 PM~15457059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That picture is great. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 25 2009, 12:29 PM~15460859
> *Where are the pics from the Halloween party???
> *


x2


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 25 2009, 11:29 AM~15460859
> *Where are the pics from the Halloween party???
> *


I'm too lazy to upload mine


----------



## D4LWoode

Can i get a #18 and where is my chips and salsa?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 24 2009, 10:11 PM~15457059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, thats a good picture of Justin ! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 11:44 AM~15453781
> *maybe someone can take comparison pictures of the housings and axles and bearings side by side so we can all get the low down..
> and where does the name 9 inch come from?  what is 9 inch? ( no homos)
> *


93 Towncar Axle and Ford 9 inch Axle










Took this picture a while ago and I wasnt going to post it because it doesnt show the difference in size very well.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 25 2009, 10:14 PM~15463379
> *93 Towncar Axle and Ford 9 inch Axle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this picture a while ago and I wasnt going to post it because it doesnt show the difference in size very well.
> *


SEE size DOES matter!!! Also gotta think about girth!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 25 2009, 09:08 PM~15463322
> *lol, thats a good picture of Justin ! :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha, i know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 25 2009, 07:14 PM~15463379
> *93 Towncar Axle and Ford 9 inch Axle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this picture a while ago and I wasnt going to post it because it doesnt show the difference in size very well.
> *


id assume the 9 inch is on the right


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 22 2009, 04:51 PM~15437687
> *picked up 20 ford 9 inch rearends today , now that makes 40 ,,, got some posi's in there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a Ford 9" similar to those picture. What would it cost to have it converted to disc, stock mounts ('64 Impala), and posi-traction (if it doesn't already have it)?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2009, 07:36 AM~15467262
> *id assume the 9 inch is on the right
> *


yes sir


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 26 2009, 11:12 AM~15468614
> *I have a Ford 9" similar to those picture. What would it cost to have it converted to disc, stock mounts ('64 Impala), and posi-traction (if it doesn't already have it)?
> *


do you want one in this condition but complete with all the parts you listed , and needing rebuild 









or we can do chrome or black , with it fully rebuilt , bearings, seals , ect..


----------



## PITBULL

we could mold the housing as well , just depends on how far you wanna go ,,,,, this pic is before chroming


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 24 2009, 02:19 PM~15454529
> *cant beat that 9" and the Pitbull Wishbone combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the pics


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice.I love your work bro.


----------



## 3whlcmry

ford 9" from pitbull . never had any issues with it. will never have another impala without one


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 26 2009, 04:41 PM~15472792
> *we could mold the housing as well , just depends on how far you wanna go ,,,,, this pic is before chroming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a pic after chrome? man i bet its sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 25 2009, 08:08 PM~15463322
> *lol, thats a good picture of Justin ! :biggrin:
> *


I forgot I'm supposed to pissed off and mean. And I forgot the middle finger.  :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 26 2009, 10:39 PM~15475189
> *I forgot I'm supposed to pissed off and mean.  And I forgot the middle finger.   :biggrin:
> *


the caption should have been- justin admiring brents rearend


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 27 2009, 05:50 AM~15478844
> *the caption should have been- justin admiring brents rearend
> *


From what I have heard it wouldn't be the first time. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 27 2009, 08:41 AM~15478998
> *From what I have heard it wouldn't be the first time.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


awe thats just NUTS right there !


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 27 2009, 06:58 AM~15479069
> *awe thats just NUTS right there !
> *


What Brent has always made some nice rearends. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 27 2009, 06:50 AM~15478844
> *the caption should have been- justin admiring brents rearend
> *


(no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 27 2009, 11:26 AM~15479923
> *(no ****)    :biggrin:
> *



Too late :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 27 2009, 10:51 AM~15480111
> *Too late  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: yup, your a ****


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 26 2009, 04:36 PM~15472741
> *do you want one in this condition but complete with all the parts you listed , and needing rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or we can do chrome or black , with it fully rebuilt , bearings, seals , ect..
> *


Yup, Brent. Like this.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala+Oct 27 2009, 12:41 PM~15481083-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 27 2009, 10:51 AM~15480111
> *
> Too late  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: yup, your a ****
> [/b]
Click to expand...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 24 2009, 10:11 PM~15457059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My boy throwin' up the "I"! I always knew we had something in common! :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 26 2009, 09:39 PM~15475189
> *I forgot I'm supposed to pissed off and mean.  And I forgot the middle finger.   :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 26 2009, 07:40 PM~15473478
> *ford 9" from pitbull . never had any issues with it. will never have another impala without one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

Has anybody seen little brent (butters) You know what im sayin on southpark fast forward to 8:25 :biggrin: 
IHwp8D3yZS4&feature


----------



## PITBULL

59 grill guard going to chrome :0


----------



## big pimpin

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 1 2009, 08:20 PM~15530725
> *Has anybody seen little brent (butters) You know what im sayin on southpark fast forward to 8:25 :biggrin:
> IHwp8D3yZS4&feature
> *


lmao ,,, I HEAR YA .... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 2 2009, 11:38 AM~15536239
> *:wave:  :wave: :wave:
> *


:h5:

you get dem shits yet ?


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 26 2009, 04:47 PM~15472851
> *thanks for the pics
> *


 Sick !!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 26 2009, 06:49 PM~15472882
> *nice.I love your work bro.
> *


thanks nim , hit me up sometime , hope all is well with you :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

:nicoderm:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 2 2009, 02:33 PM~15539175
> *thanks nim , hit me up sometime , hope all is well with you :biggrin:
> *


you gotta call or pm me.  
also i wanna know how that all works... who else is dealing?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 2 2009, 04:28 PM~15539120
> *:h5:
> 
> you get dem shits yet  ?
> *



Nope...not yet. :tears: No rush though...its just sitting cuz someone stole my block for their caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

ay whats crackn brent hows the ville treatn u these days in the winter?


----------



## p-funckimpala

new addition to andrews pitbull line. :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

ttt


----------



## SPOOON

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 24 2009, 12:19 PM~15454529
> *cant beat that 9" and the Pitbull Wishbone combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 3 2009, 09:19 PM~15553639
> *ay whats crackn brent hows the ville treatn u these days in the winter?
> *


all is well ,,, and u


----------



## .TODD




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 11 2009, 11:59 PM~15639784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A legend like John Holmes or a legend like John Bobbit??? :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

still have these for sale $2500 obo---maroon one has title runs and drives,brakes need work, 90's front and rear,has molded fleetwood panels, just put new doors on it,extra hood and doors for trim---blue one has no title runs and drives 
trades welcome


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

congrats to VA member crazy PAT!!! he is PROOF THAT HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!! were proud of u PAT!!oh and u know its PITBULL WRAPPED and has 4 PITS IN THE TRUNK DOING high 40s on the stick witha show car


----------



## 63 Pimpala

:0 congrats Pat:thumbsup: whats good Ru?


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 13 2009, 01:42 PM~15655684
> *:0  congrats Pat:thumbsup:  whats good Ru?
> *


cant complain chuck......i hear your frames looking sick homie :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 02:02 PM~15655884
> *cant complain chuck......i hear your frames looking sick homie :biggrin:
> *


wont be long now :cheesy:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 02:37 PM~15655624
> *congrats to VA member crazy PAT!!! he is PROOF THAT HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!! were proud of u PAT!!oh and u know its PITBULL WRAPPED and has 4 PITS IN THE TRUNK DOING high 40s on the stick witha show car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


extremely clean ass Caprice!!! Seen this at a LRC.com Picnic and he entered the hop with it.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: props to the owner and Props to Pitbull :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW




----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 13 2009, 11:43 AM~15654137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THATS GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 12:37 PM~15655624
> *congrats to VA member crazy PAT!!! he is PROOF THAT HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!! were proud of u PAT!!oh and u know its PITBULL WRAPPED and has 4 PITS IN THE TRUNK DOING high 40s on the stick witha show car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 05:40 PM~15657543
> *
> *


 :0 that bish is clean


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 11:37 AM~15655624
> *congrats to VA member crazy PAT!!! he is PROOF THAT HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!! were proud of u PAT!!oh and u know its PITBULL WRAPPED and has 4 PITS IN THE TRUNK DOING high 40s on the stick witha show car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

ttt


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 04:40 PM~15657543
> *
> *



Very cool!


----------



## chevyman

OK BRENT I C YA THAT MF IS CLEAN ASS HELL HOIME GOOD WORK


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 06:40 PM~15657543
> *
> *


Thats badass, family.


----------



## PITBULL

G Body Arms










Always wanted to do a set of arms like this, finally got the motivation ! PITBULL Mother F'ers :0 lol


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 05:40 PM~15657543
> *
> *


very nice paint and body work , good job Pat .. congrats on the mag bro


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2009, 08:06 PM~15694527
> *G Body Arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to do a set of arms like this, finally got the motivation ! PITBULL Mother F'ers  :0  lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2009, 06:06 PM~15694527
> *G Body Arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to do a set of arms like this, finally got the motivation ! PITBULL Mother F'ers  :0  lol
> *



These remind me of something......













..........







hhhmmmmm...






.......


----------



## JasonJ

I heard he bent the metal with his bare hands..... Chuck Norris style.


----------



## big pimpin

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cm 1964

sup Brent? Just thought I would poke my head in and look around on the thread. Hope your keeping busy. Your work still looks outstanding of course.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2009, 05:06 PM~15694527
> *G Body Arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to do a set of arms like this, finally got the motivation ! PITBULL Mother F'ers  :0  lol
> *


i was thinkin' more of the preditor big pimpin.......





....








....













but i don't know how to post pics dan, can you grace us :biggrin: :0


----------



## big pimpin

LOL Google G.....google!!!


----------



## Royalty

GET TO THE HOPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2009, 06:06 PM~15694527
> *G Body Arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to do a set of arms like this, finally got the motivation ! PITBULL Mother F'ers  :0  lol
> *


can u post pics of underneath to see how the balljoint will mount up


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 18 2009, 09:30 PM~15708191
> *can u post pics of underneath to see how the balljoint will mount up
> *


Come on now, I doubt he put that much work into them to just go and show the top secret part. Buy them then you'll see. :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME

> Come on now, I doubt he put that much work into them to just go and show the top secret part. Buy them then you'll see. :cheesy:
> [/quot
> I already have 4 sets of his a-arms just curious cuz ive heard of some ways they were done . I'm sure Brent did them right and better since he takes pride in his work.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> Come on now, I doubt he put that much work into them to just go and show the top secret part. Buy them then you'll see. :cheesy:
> [/quot
> I already have 4 sets of his a-arms just curious cuz ive heard of some ways they were done . I'm sure Brent did them right and better since he takes pride in his work.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just making jokes anyways. I'm sure it's a tight fit getting the ball joints in. They are different thats for sure. I'd have to see them painted or chrome before I could say which way looks better.
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 18 2009, 12:27 PM~15703905
> *LOL  Google G.....google!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAN DATT IS WHY YOU DAH MAN......THE DEFINITION OF AN <OG> MEMBER :worship:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 18 2009, 03:22 PM~15705446
> *GET TO THE HOPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HEY BUDDY WHATS BEEN UP :cheesy: 


LAMONT IS WANTIN' A E-MAIL ADRESS FROM YOU TO CONNECT THROUGH CORRSLINK :dunno: LET ME KNOW WHATS UP.........




PEACE TO ALL THE <OG> POE---STAAAAAZZZZ


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 18 2009, 09:32 AM~15702093
> *I heard he bent the metal with his bare hands..... Chuck Norris style.
> *


and then grinded down with his teeth?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 19 2009, 02:55 PM~15715652
> *and then grinded down with his teeth?
> *


He polished them with his balls hes so damn tough...

Just wait until you hear how he pushed the bushings in!!! :0


----------



## Royalty

Cock push up is my guess. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 19 2009, 03:28 PM~15717076
> *He polished them with his balls hes so damn tough...
> 
> Just wait until you hear how he pushed the bushings in!!!  :0
> *


damn, iron man or what??


----------



## RULOW

TTT!!


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 18 2009, 11:22 PM~15705446
> *GET TO THE HOPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 21 2009, 08:53 PM~15739834
> *
> 
> TTT!!
> *


whats up homie !


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Nov 18 2009, 02:00 PM~15703629
> *sup Brent?  Just thought I would poke my head in and look around on the thread.  Hope your keeping busy.  Your work still looks outstanding of course.
> *


not much chris , just staying busy in the shop .., trying to get something ready for next year.... hope all is well with you , hit me up sometime


----------



## .TODD

:wave:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 21 2009, 07:53 PM~15739834
> *
> 
> TTT!!
> *


thanks for the pics Rolando, you guys lookin good


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 19 2009, 05:28 PM~15717076
> *He polished them with his balls hes so damn tough...
> 
> Just wait until you hear how he pushed the bushings in!!!  :0
> *


lol, you guys are crazy ... 

J i'll be coming your way very soon brother , Walts getting down on the 63 , he's doin shit even i wasnt planning on him doing , cant wait to bust this mutha out :0


----------



## OVERTIME

Walt does some nice work i'm sure that 63 is gonna be way nice Brent


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## southsiderider

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BRENT BE SAFE ON THIS DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 26 2009, 06:38 AM~15787375
> *lol, you guys are crazy ...
> 
> J i'll be coming your way very soon brother , Walts getting down on the 63 , he's doin shit even i wasnt planning on him doing , cant wait to bust this mutha out  :0
> *


He is good for that Brent, he did a lot of stuff for me that i never knew he was doing.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 26 2009, 08:38 AM~15787375
> *lol, you guys are crazy ...
> 
> J i'll be coming your way very soon brother , Walts getting down on the 63 , he's doin shit even i wasnt planning on him doing , cant wait to bust this mutha out  :0
> *


Right on... just let me know more than 30 minutes ahead of time fucker, lol.
Hope you guys had a good Thanksgiving. :h5:


----------



## HitemHard78

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2009, 05:06 PM~15694527
> *G Body Arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to do a set of arms like this, finally got the motivation ! PITBULL Mother F'ers  :0  lol
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Here you go Brent..


----------



## SPOOON

WHATS GOING BRENT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

how much for some upper g-body arms extended 1 1/2" molded reinforced and chromed?


----------



## Southside01




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Nov 28 2009, 03:12 AM~15804115
> *Here you go Brent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## 63hardtoprider

:wave: 
Check this out, 48 volts, 1/2 dead batteries, 3/8 lines.


























heres a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YK-yeJrtlM...5708A06&index=1


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Nov 28 2009, 05:12 AM~15804115
> *Here you go Brent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

YO BRENT WHATS GOOD? HOPE ALL IS WELL DOWN YOUR WAY HOPE. THE FAM IS DOING GOOD.


----------



## BIGSAM61

:wave:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

:h5:


----------



## Dizzle

UP^


----------



## 63hardtoprider

MAN what happened in this topic?


----------



## RULOW

PMed


----------



## 63 Pimpala

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated

brent......im going to send out a piece of the aqua material tomorrow usps so you can get it to walt so he can started on my top


----------



## Prez of the I

Wassup Brent


----------



## CE 707

what are piston pumps going for ?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Dec 1 2009, 10:22 PM~15839115
> *:wave:
> Check this out, 48 volts, 1/2 dead batteries, 3/8 lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YK-yeJrtlM...5708A06&index=1
> *


very nice lee , man we been so busy i dont have time to get on here , i'll have a gang of pics to post very soon , gotta keep em on the dl for now


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 15 2009, 09:48 PM~15993094
> *Wassup Brent
> *


sup man , lets take a ride south :0


----------



## 63hardtoprider

heres something else for ya Brent. Happy Holidays!!!



















and a nice little car carrier


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 18 2009, 06:13 AM~16018142
> *sup man , lets take a ride south :0
> *


Cool, I aint got nuttin to do. When you wanna go.


----------



## Mark

pics of piston pits? whats the ticket on two piston upgrades for my regular pumps. maybe even a measuremnt from the block to the back of the backing plate. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

merry christmas and happy new year from the down south rollers and top dogg customs


----------



## RULOW

TTT and ready for pick up


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 30 2009, 12:41 AM~16129101
> *TTT and ready for pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow very clean and well done job.


----------



## Dolle

happy new year from my family to yours


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 18 2009, 08:13 AM~16018142
> *sup man , lets take a ride south :0
> *


COMEON DOWN TO THE DIRTY SOUTH "B"


----------



## SPOOON

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 30 2009, 12:41 AM~16129101
> *TTT and ready for pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 lookin good homie


----------



## streetrider

:wow: *$$$$ for a G-body frame, fully wrapped...?(84-87)*
:wow: *$$$$ for a Caddy frame, fully wrapped...?(Big Body)*
:wow: *$$$$ for a Impala frame, fully wrapped...?(62-64)*

I'm in Iraq right now...but be home in a few months....
ready to get bacc n them streets....but haven't decided
which car I'm gonna build yet.....Thanks,Brent.....


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jan 8 2010, 12:17 AM~16221341
> *:wow: $$$$ for a G-body frame, fully wrapped...?(84-87)
> :wow: $$$$ for a Caddy  frame, fully wrapped...?(Big Body)
> :wow: $$$$ for a Impala frame, fully wrapped...?(62-64)
> 
> I'm in Iraq right now...but be home in a few months....
> ready to get bacc n them streets....but haven't decided
> which car I'm gonna build yet.....Thanks,Brent.....
> *



Do the Caddy.


----------



## lone star

how about some pitbull patches for these letter man jackets, id buy one for sure, or patches for hats or beanie hats. i wanna sport pitbull :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 8 2010, 10:07 AM~16223894
> *Do the Caddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

* Deezaaaamm......!!! Those 'Lacs
have some hella high lockups in the
front on them.....!!! * :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

Looks like lift spindles or balljoint extenders


----------



## HND_Loco

:wave: Brent can you check your PM when you get a chance need some info.

Pete


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## BIG ROC

HEY BRENT HOW MUCH FOR THE FOLLOWING? 

9" FORD READY FOR AN IMPALA?
64 A-ARMS (UPPER AND LOWERS EXTENDED 1")?


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: * I "heard" he has 9" Ford rears for G-bodies,now......*


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jan 11 2010, 11:24 PM~16262005
> *:biggrin:  I "heard" he has 9" Ford rears for G-bodies,now......
> *



is this tru brent :wow: what would it cost chromed :wow:


----------



## HND_Loco

uffin:


----------



## goinlow

TTT for the homie !!!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

do you guys have t shirts?


----------



## p-funckimpala

sup brent? hows your projects coming?


----------



## 187_Regal

ahhhhhhhhhhh stroke the shaft......work the pike......swallow the gravy


----------



## individualsbox

tttt


----------



## RULOW

another pitbull frame sandblasted n ready to come to VA!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Jan 21 2010, 09:25 PM~16369716
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *


that car was on there like a year ago looked realy nice antel they put that top on it


----------



## TRAVIESO87

TTT IF YOU AINT GOT PITS YOU GONNA GET BIT!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

TTT IF YOU AINT GOT PITS YOU GONNA GET BIT!


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 21 2010, 08:36 PM~16369884
> *that car was on there like a year ago looked realy nice antel they put that top on it
> *


plus the ghetto tv's and the crooked pumps. but we can fix all that


----------



## Vayzfinest

hno: hno: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :run: :boink:


----------



## RULOW

ANOTHER xframe ready to come to VA!!!


















































TTT 4 PITBULL!!


----------



## 63 Pimpala

lookin good


----------



## big pimpin

Hell yeah it does! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest

Any pics offfffff uhmmmm Uhhhhhh maybeeee a caprice frame


----------



## lone star

that frame looks awesome


----------



## SPOOON

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :h5:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

_*TTMFT*_


----------



## NO-WAY




----------



## NO-WAY

thanks brent


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Jan 31 2010, 08:28 PM~16470941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest

TTY


----------



## yetti

Awesome product and hands down the best customer service in the industry. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

The only pumps to run.


----------



## DirtySanchez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 30 2009, 01:41 AM~16129101
> *TTT and ready for pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS MY FRAME THAT YOU AGREED TO DELIVER TO MY SHOP, THAT YOU NOW REFUSE TO DELIVER TO ME EVEN THOUGH IT'S PAID IN FULL & YOU TOLD ME THAT YOU WOULD DELIVER IT TO MY SHOP IN NY??? THOSE ARE THE SAME PICTURES YOU EMAILED ME..... SAYING YOUR FRAME IS DONE!

ITS 100% PAID FOR DOG.... WHERE IS MY FRAME??


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 2 2010, 10:45 PM~16493535
> *Awesome product and hands down the best customer service in the industry. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT for the homie Pitbull !!!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:00 AM~16497647
> *IS THIS MY FRAME THAT YOU AGREED TO DELIVER TO MY SHOP, THAT YOU NOW REFUSE TO DELIVER TO ME EVEN THOUGH IT'S PAID IN FULL & YOU TOLD ME THAT YOU WOULD DELIVER IT TO MY SHOP IN NY??? THOSE ARE THE SAME PICTURES YOU EMAILED ME..... SAYING YOUR FRAME IS DONE!
> 
> ITS 100% PAID FOR DOG.... WHERE IS MY FRAME??
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.CADDI

ANYBODY KNOW WHO SELLS CYLINDERS WERE U MOUNT THE HOSE ON THE SIDE AND NOT THE TOP :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:00 AM~16497647
> *IS THIS MY FRAME THAT YOU AGREED TO DELIVER TO MY SHOP, THAT YOU NOW REFUSE TO DELIVER TO ME EVEN THOUGH IT'S PAID IN FULL & YOU TOLD ME THAT YOU WOULD DELIVER IT TO MY SHOP IN NY??? THOSE ARE THE SAME PICTURES YOU EMAILED ME..... SAYING YOUR FRAME IS DONE!
> 
> ITS 100% PAID FOR DOG.... WHERE IS MY FRAME??
> *


I know for sure Rolondo isnt going to keep your frame, lol. How long has it been since he picked it up from Brent? Im sure hes working on it, hes good people, dont trip... i heard you got a good deal.


----------



## RULOW

thats ur frame on the bottom coming back from KY

i moved it to my home cause it was on the way at the shop. i been emailing with u for 2 weeks. u will get your frame. what business do i have keeping your frame? do you think i make mad profits doing what i did? bottom line im waiting for a shipping quote to NY. i just told you that the other day. i sent you another email saying that if i dont get a quote i will take it myself> what more do you want? im working on it and its coming outta my pocket since you got such a deal. dont say im hiding cause u have my number 703-930-1174 incase u lost it and i texted you my address aswell. your intention to come on here and try to make look like a thief or a scamer etc. i dealt thousands and thousands of dollars with pitbull and for you to come on here n act like someone pulled a fast one on you, is not the way to do thing. once again MARTIN. im working on the shipping and if cost to much i repeat it again i will deliver myself. call me if you have 703-930-2174.


----------



## DirtySanchez

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2010, 12:20 PM~16498525
> *I know for sure Rolondo isnt going to keep your frame, lol. How long has it been since he picked it up from Brent? Im sure hes working on it, hes good people, dont trip... i heard you got a good deal.
> *



thats what I hear... we are trying to work this out.


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:58 AM~16498863
> *thats what I hear... we are trying to work this out.
> *


i will be done.


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2010, 11:20 AM~16498525
> *I know for sure Rolondo isnt going to keep your frame, lol. How long has it been since he picked it up from Brent? Im sure hes working on it, hes good people, dont trip... i heard you got a good deal.
> *


oh happy b-lated birthday homie


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 3 2010, 12:02 PM~16498915
> *oh happy b-lated birthday homie
> *


Thx, im getting old, lol. Looks like you been busy, still have the wagon? Building something new?


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2010, 12:31 PM~16499162
> *Thx, im getting old, lol. Looks like you been busy, still have the wagon? Building something new?
> *


trying to get something done for back bumper bash but not trying to rush it either. still got the wagon aswell.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by RULOW+Feb 3 2010, 09:50 AM~16498776-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats ur frame on the bottom coming back from KY
> 
> i moved it to my home cause it was on the way at the shop. i been emailing with u for 2 weeks. u will get your frame. what business do i have keeping your frame? do you think i make mad profits doing what i did? bottom line im waiting for a shipping quote to NY. i just told you that the other day. i sent you another email saying that if i dont get a quote i will take it myself> what more do you want? im working on it and its coming outta my pocket since you got such a deal. dont say im hiding cause u have my number 703-930-2174 incase u lost it and i texted you my address aswell. your intention to come on here and try to make look like a thief or a scamer etc. i dealt thousands and thousands of dollars with pitbull and for you to come on here n act like someone pulled a fast one on you, is not the way to do thing. once again MARTIN. im working on the shipping and if cost to much i repeat it again i will deliver myself. call me if you have 703-930-2174.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Feb 3 2010, 10:31 AM~16499162
> *Thx, im getting old, *


you aint lying


----------



## DirtySanchez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 3 2010, 12:50 PM~16498776
> *
> thats ur frame on the bottom coming back from KY
> 
> i moved it to my home cause it was on the way at the shop. i been emailing with u for 2 weeks. u will get your frame. what business do i have keeping your frame? do you think i make mad profits doing what i did? bottom line im waiting for a shipping quote to NY. i just told you that the other day. i sent you another email saying that if i dont get a quote i will take it myself> what more do you want? im working on it and its coming outta my pocket since you got such a deal. dont say im hiding cause u have my number 703-930-2174 incase u lost it and i texted you my address aswell. your intention to come on here and try to make look like a thief or a scamer etc. i dealt thousands and thousands of dollars with pitbull and for you to come on here n act like someone pulled a fast one on you, is not the way to do thing. once again MARTIN. im working on the shipping and if cost to much i repeat it again i will deliver myself. call me if you have 703-930-2174.
> *


Not at all... just stating my experience so far... yeah I do have your number... all 3 of them & 1 is disconnected & the other 2 were turn off all day saturday which is the day you said you would be here... it's cool, I know we'll work it out.


----------



## BigButta63

TTT


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 18 2009, 08:10 AM~16018133
> *very nice lee , man we been so busy i dont have time to get on here , i'll have a gang of pics to post very soon , gotta keep em on the dl for now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HND_Loco

Brent,

Thanks for your time holmes you got me thinking now... I will get at you soon.

Pete.


----------



## MR.CADDI

ANYBODY :dunno:


----------



## MR.CADDI

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Feb 3 2010, 10:00 AM~16498348
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHO SELLS CYLINDERS WERE U MOUNT THE HOSE ON THE SIDE AND NOT THE TOP :dunno:
> *


ANBODY :dunno:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

What exactly are you attempting to accomplish?


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Feb 3 2010, 12:00 PM~16498348
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHO SELLS CYLINDERS WERE U MOUNT THE HOSE ON THE SIDE AND NOT THE TOP :dunno:
> *


I believe you can actually make them by welding in the port in the top and drill and tap a hole in the side. the ones I had on my bike were made like that.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 4 2010, 03:02 AM~16508115
> *I believe you can actually make them by welding in the port in the top and drill and tap a hole in the side.  the ones I had on my bike were made like that.
> *


Sup Darin! Dat's ghetto, see if Reds still sells a side port, if not try shorty's, Shortys used to have side ports, round blocks, reverse flow, 4" strokes, clear whammy tanks, all types of cool shit.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

TTT FOR THE BEST HYDRAULICS ON THE MARKET! IF YOU AINT GOT PITS YOU GONNA GET BIT!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Feb 3 2010, 07:56 PM~16503140
> *ANYBODY :dunno:
> *


Homies.


----------



## Individualsms

I can make them for you. Why do u need side ports? Are you using them for a rag?


----------



## Three Stage

Another Pitbull setup from KC installed by the Yetti... :biggrin: 



















Special thanks to Brent for making this possible! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Awwwww shit!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 3 2010, 11:50 AM~16498776
> *
> thats ur frame on the bottom coming back from KY
> 
> i moved it to my home cause it was on the way at the shop. i been emailing with u for 2 weeks. u will get your frame. what business do i have keeping your frame? do you think i make mad profits doing what i did? bottom line im waiting for a shipping quote to NY. i just told you that the other day. i sent you another email saying that if i dont get a quote i will take it myself> what more do you want? im working on it and its coming outta my pocket since you got such a deal. dont say im hiding cause u have my number 703-930-2174 incase u lost it and i texted you my address aswell. your intention to come on here and try to make look like a thief or a scamer etc. i dealt thousands and thousands of dollars with pitbull and for you to come on here n act like someone pulled a fast one on you, is not the way to do thing. once again MARTIN. im working on the shipping and if cost to much i repeat it again i will deliver myself. call me if you have 703-930-2174.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ROLANDO IS GOOD PEOPLE.


----------



## Vayzfinest

Ttt


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT for Pits


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 5 2010, 10:15 AM~16520320
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ROLANDO IS GOOD PEOPLE.
> *


roland is very good people....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 4 2010, 03:59 PM~16513434
> *I can make them for you. Why do u need side ports? Are you using them for a rag?
> *


i dont think u can get bigger than a 3/8 port on a side port can you? i had some back in the day and first hit of the switch in the rear and the fitting hit the trunk tension bars and bend the fitting and stripped the port out.


----------



## SPOOON

:h5:


----------



## DirtySanchez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 3 2010, 12:50 PM~16498776
> *
> thats ur frame on the bottom coming back from KY
> 
> *


 any word on that quote?


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 5 2010, 11:15 AM~16520320
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ROLANDO IS GOOD PEOPLE.
> *



Rolando is good people homie!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

damn is brent still around ??


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 9 2010, 11:20 PM~16568855
> *damn is brent still around ??
> *


i heard hes in that log cabin in a deep slumber.


----------



## 187_Regal

everytime i am there he talks about how busy he is........he has alot going on over there.,......


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2010, 07:12 AM~16570440
> *everytime i am there he talks about how busy he is........he has alot going on over there.,......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2010, 09:12 AM~16570440
> *everytime i am there he talks about how busy he is........he has alot going on over there.,......
> *


Hes busy......... busy texting me pictures asking me if his legs look too white! :loco:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 10 2010, 09:03 AM~16571033
> *Hes busy......... busy texting me pictures asking me if his legs look too white!  :loco:
> *


yup since the old guy learned how to text thats all he does now.LOL. I'm still not used to getting texts from him.


----------



## Mr Impala

i got a text from him this morning so he is alive!


----------



## big pimpin

And yes....his legs are too white. :rimshot:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 10 2010, 10:03 AM~16571033
> *Hes busy......... busy texting me pictures asking me if his legs look too white!  :loco:
> *



you two send naked pics to each other??? that's sick :uh: 

but good luck with that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 10 2010, 10:41 AM~16571736
> *you two send naked pics to each other???  that's sick  :uh:
> 
> but good luck with that  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: you say that like you dont send me naked pictures everyday :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 10 2010, 01:14 PM~16571542
> *And yes....his legs are too white.  :rimshot:
> *



you werent looking at his legs now were you.....lol


----------



## tatersalad

how much for a 64 vert frame and uppers and lowers chrome front and back


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: Zup buddy?


----------



## .TODD

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by tatersalad_@Feb 10 2010, 06:54 PM~16576270
> *how much for a 64 vert frame and uppers and lowers chrome front and back
> *


Best if you call him man (502) 367-1956 . he don't get on here much.


----------



## 7231981

thanks brent for your help an wisdom ,it really made a world of difference


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 11 2010, 10:24 PM~16587381
> *thanks brent for your help an wisdom ,it really made a world of difference
> *



:wave: BRENT


----------



## NO-WAY




----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT


----------



## Southside01




----------



## PITBULL

We have been extremely busy in the shop for the past couple months. Please do not PM me with questions, instead please feel free to give me a call. Thanks to everyone for your patience and support. Here's just a few pics of some of the projects we've been working on. Man, I feel very fortunate to be busier than we've ever been in this bad economy , thats fosho.......




















Yes, thats a 9 inch in a Caddy


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## PITBULL




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2010, 05:27 PM~16654291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: whos regal


----------



## Sixty34me

guy in our chapter named gary.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Feb 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16654034-->
> 
> 
> 
> We have been extremely busy in the shop for the past couple months. Please do not PM me with questions, instead please feel free to give me a call. Thanks to everyone for your patience and support. Here's just a few pics of some of the projects we've been working on. Man, I feel very fortunate to be busier than we've ever been in this bad economy , thats fosho.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thats a 9 inch in a Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:27 PM~16654291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Feb 18 2010, 08:39 PM~16654385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT FOR THE HOMIE PITBULL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardTimes92

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16654973
> *guy in our chapter named gary.
> *


is that gary craddock? if it is tell him daniel from etown said whats up i havnt seen him in years


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Feb 19 2010, 06:06 AM~16659662
> *is that gary craddock? if it is tell him daniel from etown said whats up i havnt seen him in years
> *


yes sir. i'll let him know.


----------



## HardTimes92

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 19 2010, 11:21 AM~16661231
> *yes sir. i'll let him know.
> *


cool man i appreciate it garys cool ppl later


----------



## Sixty34me

bump


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16654034
> *We have been extremely busy in the shop for the past couple months. Please do not PM me with questions, instead please feel free to give me a call. Thanks to everyone for your patience and support. Here's just a few pics of some of the projects we've been working on. Man, I feel very fortunate to be busier than we've ever been in this bad economy , thats fosho.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thats a 9 inch in a Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


somebody been doin work


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT


----------



## SPOOON

:guns:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

where were you at this weekend ***?


----------



## goinlow

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE PITBULL !!!!


----------



## NO-WAY

--







799pi.jpg[/IMG]--


----------



## NO-WAY

IMG]http://i45.tinypic.com/2m799pi.jpg


----------



## Royalty




----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## KDM66

how much is a basic comp kit you guys sale i need 2 pumps chrome 10 in rear 8 cost its for a 63 ss shipped to 77598 std 3/8 lines pm me


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up brent thanxs for the stuff and keep up the good work


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:12 PM~16737795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 799pi.jpg[/IMG]--
> *


caddy looks mean homie


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

YES IT DOES :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 18 2010, 06:53 PM~16654973
> *guy in our chapter named gary.
> *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 28 2010, 12:32 AM~16747131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking hella good Russ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 27 2010, 11:32 PM~16747131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



shits worken nice


----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16754926
> *caddy looks mean homie
> *


thanks im tryin


----------



## 187_Regal

HAD TO POST THIS HERE......THIS SHIT HAD ME ROLLIN.....LOL


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Mar 2 2010, 12:36 AM~16766842-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking hella good Russ!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Mar 2 2010, 12:39 AM~16766879
> *shits worken nice
> *



THANKS FELLAS......


----------



## SPOOON

HERE YOU GO BRENT


----------



## Vayzfinest

ttt


----------



## SPOOON

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON




----------



## supersportluvr

ttt


----------



## Westside Mint 76




----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 15 2010, 11:52 AM~16894737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JasonJ

Time to raise your shit up! :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

:thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode

Congrats Brent

Saw the old wagon in the mag

looking good!


----------



## SPOOON

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Vayzfinest

whats going on around here...


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT


----------



## Team CCE

Whats up Brent? Where you at? I guess in the lab probably, need to be ready for the picnic


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## WrazedWrong




----------



## Dave R.

TTT


----------



## SPOOON

:h5:


----------



## WrazedWrong

TTT


----------



## SPOOON

:nicoderm:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Mar 30 2010, 05:57 AM~17041864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why there is an entry fee of 15.00?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 3 2010, 09:54 PM~17088998
> *why there is an entry fee of 15.00?
> *


after last years picinic we lost money on it. After all of the fees we need to pay for like the park then needed insurance ($1mill) shirts, ect ect. That is why we are having a fee this year just so we can cover the costs of the picinic. We honestly don't want to do it, but our chapter is small and dues for the year isn't going to cover it all


----------



## tkustomstx

How much for a wish bone for a 63 impala chrome or raw


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Mar 30 2010, 07:57 AM~17041864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HELL YEAH :run: :run: :run:


----------



## NO-WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 3 2010, 11:54 PM~17088998
> *why there is an entry fee of 15.00?
> *


shit i'm tryin to make it but we have a major charity motorcycle show that weekend. was plannin on coming down with YETTI but forgot about prior comittments. If i don't make it i'll still send down 15 bucks just for support but make sure i get one of those coveted PITBULL t-shirts


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

HOW MUCH IS A 3 PUMP SETUP


----------



## MINT'Z

80 fleetwood frame full wrap how much ??? just the frame with a bridge


----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 20 2010, 07:05 PM~17251734
> *80 fleetwood frame full wrap how much ??? just the frame with a bridge
> *


best bet is to call him homie he hardly gets on here


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 3 2010, 11:35 PM~17089339
> *after last years picinic we lost money on it. After all of the fees we need to pay for like the park then needed insurance ($1mill) shirts, ect ect. That is why we are having a fee this year just so we can cover the costs of the picinic. We honestly don't want to do it, but our chapter is small and dues for the year isn't going to cover it all
> *


I WAS JUST WONDERING ,WE ARE GOING OUT THE SAME WAY,ITS HARD TIME NOW.
BUT I STILL BE UP THERE MAY 30 SUPPORTING MY INDIVIDUALS BUDDIES :biggrin: :biggrin:    
SEE YOU GUYS SOON


----------



## 63 Pimpala

ttt


----------



## streetrider




----------



## WSL63




----------



## lboogie




----------



## TRAVIESO87

pits in tha trunk


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

^^^HOT SHIT^^^


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@May 4 2010, 08:58 PM~17391502
> *^^^HOT SHIT^^^
> *


For real!


----------



## .TODD




----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 4 2010, 09:56 PM~17392267
> *For real!
> *


thanks fellas thats my homie suddys car built by big walt!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WrazedWrong

To the TOP


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## mrcaddy

how much for 4 of your pumps ?>?? :wow: pm me please ???


----------



## Southside01

HEY BRENT HOW YOU BEEN ,WILL SEE YOU SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## BBIGBALLING

Walt (Street Toyz) always do great work he also did my car!


----------



## Vayzfinest

Any pics of a Caprice vert framee????


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@May 11 2010, 04:29 PM~17455789
> *Walt (Street Toyz) always do great work he also did my car!
> *


I agree. I've seen a few he has done


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## lowlow94

OLD PIC OF MY BROTHERS SETUP :biggrin: 








DONT REMEMBER HOW HIGH IT HIT, BUT THIS IS WITH HIM IN IT HOPPING


----------



## hittin back bumper

do ya'll sell pre-wired 4 hole switch panels?


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@May 16 2010, 05:24 PM~17506962
> *do ya'll sell pre-wired 4 hole switch panels?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 16 2010, 12:47 AM~17502757
> *OLD PIC OF MY BROTHERS SETUP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT REMEMBER HOW HIGH IT HIT, BUT THIS IS WITH HIM IN IT HOPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 16 2010, 07:23 PM~17509081
> *Nice
> *


AND THEYRE PITBULLS :biggrin: THAT CUTTY WAS MEAN


----------



## Pinky Bitches

anyone need this $5000 obo hit me up 513-484-2414


----------



## lboogie




----------



## silver-metal 82

how u been brent


----------



## lboogie




----------



## hittin back bumper

whats the price on a 2 pump set up, i tried calling even left messages earlier in the week trying to order 2 motors and no one answered or called back????


----------



## streetrider

:wave:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2010, 04:14 PM~17516797
> *anyone need this $5000 obo hit me up 513-484-2414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i need that :0


----------



## Dave R.

TTT


----------



## IN YA MOUF

where can i get a price on a pitbull setup??


----------



## RULOW

Call the number on my signature he rarely gets on here. Best to call.


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 21 2010, 08:17 AM~17843547
> *Call the number on my signature he rarely gets on here. Best to call.
> *



thanx..


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

TTMFT !!!


----------



## streetrider




----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 28 2010, 12:20 PM~17905745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X10000

TTMFT !


----------



## goinlow

bump for the homie !!!


----------



## Secret Garden




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## louisville chevy

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

I heard Brent finally sold enough Mary Kay stuff for them to give him a pink dually! Hes supposed to pick it up last weekend in August. CONGRATS BRENT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 28 2010, 08:19 PM~18168741
> *I heard Brent finally sold enough Mary Kay stuff for them to give him a pink dually! Hes supposed to pick it up last weekend in August. CONGRATS BRENT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 28 2010, 08:19 PM~18168741
> *I heard Brent finally sold enough Mary Kay stuff for them to give him a pink dually! Hes supposed to pick it up last weekend in August. CONGRATS BRENT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 28 2010, 11:19 PM~18168741
> *I heard Brent finally sold enough Mary Kay stuff for them to give him a pink dually! Hes supposed to pick it up last weekend in August. CONGRATS BRENT!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I'M TRYIN TO SEE THAT BISH :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98

this might be a dumb question but why do people put the bump stops back on x frames is it just personal preference of is there a purpose?


----------



## big pimpin

Pitbull piston in action. :wave:


----------



## goinlow

TTMFT !!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

ttt


----------



## "G-Money"

Thanks Brent for the info....looking forward to doing business witcha.


----------



## goinlow

TTFMT for the homie Brent !!!!


----------



## OVERTIME

> this might be a dumb question but why do people put the bump stops back on x frames is it just personal preference of is there a purpose?
> [/quote
> Probably so your chrome upper a arm doesnt hit the frame when hopping like mine did because i didnt put them back on


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2010, 12:44 PM~18174493
> *Pitbull piston in action.  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider

:wave:


----------



## SPOOON

pitbull half inch block with piston an italian dump doing 51


----------



## p-funckimpala




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Aug 21 2010, 10:08 AM~18369054
> *pitbull half inch block with piston an italian dump doing 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




pitbull? :scrutinize:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 22 2010, 03:18 AM~18373710
> *pitbull?  :scrutinize:
> *



:yes:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by SPOOON+Aug 21 2010, 01:08 PM~18369054-->
> 
> 
> 
> pitbull half inch block with piston an italian dump doing 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPOOON_@Aug 22 2010, 01:58 PM~18375640
> *:yes:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

uffin:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 9 2010, 08:14 AM~18522838
> *uffin:
> *


X2 

TTT !!!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

ttt


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jul 29 2010, 01:44 PM~18174492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this might be a dumb question but why do people put the bump stops back on x frames is it just personal preference of is there a purpose?
> *



I hate how it bangs against the frame without them


----------



## MINT'Z

can you pm me a price on a fully wraped frame for an 88 fleetwood


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 12 2010, 09:48 PM~18549856
> *can you pm me a price on a fully wraped frame for an 88 fleetwood
> *



give him a call bro, that would be your best bet....


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2010, 12:44 PM~18174493
> *[SIZE=7]Pitbull piston in action. [/SIZE]  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2009, 01:09 AM~12833400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While me and brent and his brother were carrying the heavy frames, these guys were giving us a lot of moral  support.
> Thanks guys. Lol lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TKeeby79

Been speaking to Brent, He is one cool dude. Bump for Great work and a Better Dude...


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 9 2010, 02:17 PM~19025764
> *Been speaking to Brent, He is one cool dude. Bump for Great work and a Better Dude...
> *


I can second that Brent is a great dude for sure


----------



## *83coupe*

hello brent can i get your num i got a frame from u and i just got a few questions about it thank you


----------



## flaco78




----------



## NO-WAY

TTTMFT


----------



## WrazedWrong

Happy New Year Brent


----------



## streetrider




----------



## SPOOON




----------



## og069

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 9 2010, 03:17 PM~19025764
> *Been speaking to Brent, He is one cool dude. Bump for Great work and a Better Dude...
> *


Yes he is. He is a true auto entusiast and lowrider that builds products for true auto enthusiasts and lowriders.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Feb 3 2011, 09:13 AM~19775555
> *Yes he is. He is a true auto entusiast and lowrider that builds products for true auto enthusiasts and lowriders.
> *



x2


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2010, 01:44 PM~18174493
> *Pitbull piston in action.  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

back to the top


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 






































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maldito78




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 17 2011, 03:33 PM~19893997
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Damn, from the archives!


----------



## JasonJ

How about the one it was photoshopped from???


----------



## big pimpin

LOL I don't know which one is worse!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 17 2011, 04:33 PM~19893997
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


lol ol skoo shit. where is dusty?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

CLASSIC!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Feb 18 2011, 12:06 PM~19902216-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, from the archives!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck yea that was old school!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Feb 18 2011, 12:26 PM~19902348
> *How about the one it was photoshopped from???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahahahahahahaha i forgot about thaT pic! and it had james' infamous toy in it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

me on the switch
first time on the switch 1 in pitbull :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Hollywood Bob always gets down! uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 19 2011, 07:41 PM~20130984
> *Hollywood Bob always gets down!  uffin:
> *


:yes: he does :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 19 2011, 07:41 PM~20130984
> *Hollywood Bob always gets down!  uffin:
> *


I like the last part of your signiture, how true that is. By the why bro Im on my way to the mighty Mississip this year. movin there for good it looks like.


----------



## plank

any way to get the faucet polished slowdown without the logo???


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2011, 07:17 PM~20180966
> *I like the last part of your signiture, how true that is. By the why bro Im on my way to the mighty Mississip this year. movin there for good it looks like.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
I remember you saying that a long time ago, wow. What part? Send in PM if you want...


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by plank_@Mar 26 2011, 09:12 AM~20185413
> *any way to get the faucet polished slowdown without the logo???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by plank_@Mar 27 2011, 11:47 PM~20198144
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


best way to contact brent is to call him. he stays very busy and dont get on here much


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Mar 28 2011, 12:26 AM~20198775
> *best way to contact brent is to call him. he stays very busy and dont get on here much
> *


thanks


----------



## biggtone

How much for a wrap on a 65 impala


----------



## Olds_racer

Can someone PM me a price on the bolt in wish bone for a 9inch in an Impala?


----------



## goinlow

Olds_racer said:


> Can someone PM me a price on the bolt in wish bone for a 9inch in an Impala?





Individuals502 said:


> best way to contact brent is to call him. he stays very busy and dont get on here much


Give him a call....


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT for a cool dude


----------



## streetrider

*Is PiTBULL HYDRAULiCS STiLL iN BUSiNESS.......?????????????????*


----------



## streetrider

:ugh:


----------



## dignityaz

there still going. check out streettoyzcustoms.com


----------



## JasonJ

Brent never gets on LIL but wanted me to post on here to put some rumors to rest. PITBULL HYDRAULICS is open for business as it has always been, & he did not stop doing high quality frames and suspension. He is a small backyard shop with many things going on and doesnt stop working every time the phone rings... so all he asks is that you leave a message and he will return your call asap. Here are some recent pics of whats going down.

www.pitbullhydraulics.com
502-367-1956


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## flaked85

:h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike

TTT for Brent!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

always liked his work really clean ttt


----------



## SPOOON

I've never had any problems with any of his products and I put it to the test. I hopped my 62 for a few years and nothing ever bent or cracked


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

Pitbull hydaulics


----------



## car88

SPOOON said:


> I've never had any problems with any of his products and I put it to the test. I hopped my 62 for a few years and nothing ever bent or cracked


*A video would be good proof, prove it.*


----------



## kandypaint

pmme priced for one of those frames, or do anyone know how much they cost


----------



## NO-WAY

Pitbull pro team car


----------



## kandypaint

kandypaint said:


> pmme priced for one of those frames, or do anyone know how much they cost



anybody know who much his frames cost


----------



## Up on3

Call the number..


----------



## Up on3

TTT


----------



## NO-WAY

Whammy set up by pitbull 1" to the nose, set up 4 years old


----------



## bigesco

Just got a full frame and suspension from Brent, and his work is amazing. He kept in great contact with me during the process, and shared his knowledge with me on all my questions. I highly recommend him to anyone thinking about getting suspension.


----------



## Lowridergame305

WHAT CAN A FULL WRAPPED FRAME WITH MOLDED UPPERS AND LOWERS TRAILING ARMS UPPERS AND LOWERS AND FULL REINFORCED DIFFERENTIAL FOR AN 87 MONTE CARLO RUN ME SHIPPED TO MIAMI THANKS


----------



## NO-WAY

Lowridergame305 said:


> WHAT CAN A FULL WRAPPED FRAME WITH MOLDED UPPERS AND LOWERS TRAILING ARMS UPPERS AND LOWERS AND FULL REINFORCED DIFFERENTIAL FOR AN 87 MONTE CARLO RUN ME SHIPPED TO MIAMI THANKS


Need to call he does not use or get on the computer. 5028021964


----------

